#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-15
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> laptop pokazuje da mi je ukljucen caps lock
<ivoks> a sustav ispisuje mala sloba
<ivoks> slova
<ivoks> ...i onda je krenulo, nesto se pomaklo...
<ivoks> ptlo: si se vratio?
<ptlo> ivoks, jesam
<ivoks> i, kak je bilo?
<drac0> jutar
<drac0> pa dobro sta nema skype x64
<drac0> tj ima neka beta za intrepid kakti
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ima
<ivoks> to je za 8.10+
<drac0> znaci ta beta onda
<ivoks> + znaci 'i noviji'
<ivoks> da
<drac0> jasno
<drac0> sve ok radi
<drac0> ivoks, si probao skype na androidu?
<ptlo> ok je bilo; radno
<ivoks> drac0: da
<ivoks> drac0: koristim ga svakodnevno
<drac0> ivoks, rade konferencijski pozivi
<ivoks> ima par musica, ali inace je ok
<ivoks> konferencijski? nisam probao
<ivoks> zovem fiksne brojeve
<drac0> probao sam klasiku, zvuk je izvrstan al puko mi je x2
<ivoks> meni niti jednom
<drac0> inace super
<ivoks> razgovaram prek VIPove mreze i nemam problema
<ivoks> po 45-120 minuta
<drac0> ides
<drac0> super, tnx na info ;)
<ivoks> mislim da mi je skype u zadnja tri mjeseca ustedio 5000kn
<ivoks> barem :)
<drac0> posalji im zahvalnicu s griottama :)
<drac0> hrvatski proizvod
<ivoks> pa kupujem promet :) nek se vesele
<ivoks> konferencijski sam poziv probao samo preko linux klijenta
<ivoks> nije neko veselje, ali je radilo
<ivoks> greske pripisujem velikoj geografskoj udaljenosti sudionika :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> Nov 12 18:28    +1xxxxxxxxxxxx, USA-Toll Free    Call   €0,000  01:03:44        €0,000
<drac0> niiiiice :)
<ivoks> ne naplacuju pozive prema besplatnim brojevima
<drac0> predobro
<ivoks> a ako ukljucis CallerID
<ivoks> oni koje zoves niti ne znaju da zoves preko skypea
<drac0> nisam se puno koristio, tu i tamo, al kako je to sad na androidu, daleko jednostavnije i vise korisno
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> uzmes telefon
<ivoks> sjednes u auto
<ivoks> bluetooth, skype i zoves ameriku za badava
<ivoks> a promet je toliko mali da mozes tako svaki dan po sat vremena
<drac0> bilo bi ludo da nije istinito :)
<ivoks> i nece te kostati vise od 50-70kn
<ivoks> jeftinije nego zvati lokalni broj :D
<ivoks> (50-70kn mjescno)
<ivoks> sta, sad je sredina 11. mjeseca
<ivoks> napravio sam 300MB
<ivoks> mogao bi odjaviti onaj ekstra 1GB koji placam :)
<drac0> s obzirom ako su ti pozivi po sat vremena, to je nista
<ivoks> pa da, al neke sam napravio preko wifia
<ivoks> nisam bas uvijek u autu za vrijeme sastanka :D
<drac0> :D
<drac0> nije stvar razgovora, nego sta radis u autu sat vremena :D
<drac0> nije da je zagreb new york :)
<ivoks> pa izadjes iz auta
<ivoks> mislim, kao i kada zoves normalno
<ivoks> tako koristis i skype
<ivoks> poanta je da je 3G dosta dobro pokriven
<ivoks> i nema prekida cak i ako predjes 10ak km
<drac0> bas to htjedoh reci, sta sa 3G
<ivoks> pukla mi je veza jednom
<ivoks> u resnickom gaju, gdje se cesta spusta u podvoznjak
<ivoks> tam neces nikad biti :D
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> http://maps.google.hr/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF8&q=resnicki+gaj&fb=1&gl=hr&hq=resnicki+gaj&hnear=Zagreb&ei=HAjhTO--LIaEOtS7_a0P&ved=0CAQQtgMwAw&ll=45.830713,16.086731&spn=0.517669,1.234589&t=h&z=10&iwloc=A
<ivoks> http://maps.google.hr/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF8&q=resnicki+gaj&fb=1&gl=hr&hq=resnicki+gaj&hnear=Zagreb&ei=HAjhTO--LIaEOtS7_a0P&ved=0CAQQtgMwAw&ll=45.808985,16.063251&spn=0.001011,0.002411&t=h&z=19
<ivoks> to mi je ured ^
<drac0> stolarija?
<ivoks> drugi link
<drac0> to nesto obiteljsko ...
<drac0> ahh
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sad se jos prosiruje
<ivoks> do ove bijele hale jos jedna
<drac0> fini complex :)
<ivoks> samo sto je u piz. mat...
<drac0> nema veze, moze se autom
<ivoks> bit ce bolje kad se vukovarska probije do tamo
<drac0> nego jel krepa susjedima lokalno struja kad upalis sve one servere :)
<ivoks> ma serveri su najmanji problem
<SilverSpace> dobar dan
<ivoks> tam je i stolarija
<ivoks> pa kad se ti strojevi upale...
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> al sve je ok
<drac0> milina
<drac0> SilverSpace, postovanje
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi se otrijeznio
<ivoks> ja bi volio da mi F1HR objasni sto je tako grandiozno u finalnoj utrci?
<ivoks> jedna od najdosadnijih ikad koje sam gledao
<ivoks> da nije bila zadnja utrka, nitko je se danas ne bi sjecao
<SilverSpace> drac0: nego sta :)
<ivoks> ali, barem potvrdjuje da su danasnji vozaci tetkice
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kako ko :)
<ivoks> pa nemres se boriti za naslov prvaka i ne pokusati pretjecati
<ivoks> SilverSpace: svi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a pogotovo vettel
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa jesi ti cuo 'thank you boys'?
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> da ti netko pusti njegov govor, a da imas zavezane oci
<ivoks> rekao bi kako je to neka curica od 12 godina
<SilverSpace> ste vidjeli ono smetche od alonsa kak se ljuti na petrova
<drac0> s onim glasichem
<ivoks> alonso je konj
<ivoks> ako mu se ne svidja utrkivanje, neka se ne utrkuje
<drac0> bome su svi tetkice
<drac0> osim mozda kobayashia
<SilverSpace> kobajagi :)
<drac0> njega treba staviti u vrhunski bolid
<drac0> pa da vidimo
<ivoks> najbolja emisija o autima o najboljem vozacu -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EReiD_d7E1c
<SilverSpace> tog treba uzeti neka od preve tri momcadi
<SilverSpace> drac0: doci ce u RB umjesto vettela
<ivoks> 5-6 corrections in 2-3 seconds
<SilverSpace> vettel ode u ferrari
<SilverSpace> da pokaze alonsz kak se vozi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj mi pokazujes starog konja 
<SilverSpace> taj vise nebu vidio postolje
<ivoks> nije bitno je li star ili mlad
<ivoks> bitno je kako se postaje prvak
<ivoks> borbom i osjecajem
<ivoks> kada ga jeremy pita 'kako znas da si dosao do granica'
<ivoks> odgovor je jednostavan 'osjetis'
<drac0> ivoks, prejak link to je to kratko i jasno
<ivoks> kada se stopis s masinom da znas da vise od toga ne moze
<ivoks> kada ti lik kaze da je odluka od 1/1000 sekunde koja odlucuje
<ivoks> i tu nema razmisljanja
<ivoks> moras to osjecati
<drac0> koja korekcija na kisi, 2-3x je ispravio bolid u onom zavoju, vanjski krug, kisa
<ivoks> a ove tetkice nece voziti po kisi, strah ih je
<ivoks> kad BBC napravi ovakvu reportazu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHhV0hn9qLQ
<ivoks> onda znas da je faca
<ivoks> BBC o Nijemcu
<ivoks> ako imas sporiju formulu, razbit ces se pokusavajui
<ivoks> a ne alonso; ne mogu, pusti me, ne mogu
<drac0> nacekat cemo se takve reportaze o crnji il gumbeku
<ivoks> i onaj webber
<ivoks> jucerasnja utrka je bila sramota za F1
<ivoks> od tetkastih vozaca do cinjenice da imas dvije momcadi koje rade za jednog vozaca
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si takva picajzla 
<ivoks> pa nisam
<ivoks> nego to nije F1 kakva je bila
<ivoks> trebalo bi se zvati F7
<SilverSpace> sezona je bila jedna od boljih
<ivoks> ma sezona je umjetno napravljena zanimljivom
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako je bila jedna od boljih???
<ivoks> zbog drugacije raspodjele bodova
<drac0> nije bilo losa al to je to
<ivoks> koliko je bilo zanimljivih poteza?
<drac0> da nije tih bodova nebi bila niti to
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ti si lud :)
<ivoks> mozda
<MmikeMRMA> sezona je bila izvrsna
<SilverSpace> eto i MmikeMRMA zna :)
<ivoks> da si senni, prostu, pa i onom sugavom alesiu, dao ovaj RB
<ivoks> osvojili bi naslov na sredini sezone
<MmikeMRMA> Mogu samo reci da si neupucen u formulu jedan :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-ideapad-u260/104923.aspx
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije mi neki
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: eto, i ja to mogu reci tebi
<ivoks> i di smo sad
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> argumenti, nikakvi
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> ja ne govorim o formulama
<SilverSpace> ma ivoks je samo provokator 
<ivoks> koji su svake godine sve bolje
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks ok, ajmo na pocetak. po cemu zakljucujes da je jucerasnja utrka bila losa?
<ivoks> govorim o vozacima koji su tetke
<MmikeMRMA> tj, sto je to bilo lose da je cijela utrka 'propala'?
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: koliko ih se natjecalo za naslov?
<ivoks> 4
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: 4ica, kakve to veze ima?
<ivoks> 4 vozaca je moglo osvojiti naslov
<MmikeMRMA> Teoretski, da.
<ivoks> od ta 4, niti jedan nije pokusao nekoga preteci
<MmikeMRMA> Na papiru.
<ivoks> niti jednom, niti jedan
<MmikeMRMA> Odakle ti to?
<MmikeMRMA> Ti nisi gledao utrku?
<ivoks> gledao sam
<ivoks> koje si ti pretjecanje vidio?
<MmikeMRMA> Sto, ako nema pretjecanja, onda je utrka losa?
<ivoks> kada je torro rosso pustio webbera?
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa ne izgleda loshe
<MmikeMRMA> Ili, ako nema pretjecanja nije bilo niti pokusaja?
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: utrka je bila losa jer glavni pretendent za naslov nije pokusao osvojiti naslov
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: po cem to zakljucujes?
<ivoks> drugi pretendent se vozio iza prvog, ocito ljud na svoju momcad
<ivoks> treci je uzeo naslov, a cetvrti se vozio iza njega
<drac0> SilverSpace, idu mi vise na kitu s tim vga i modemom pasmatr, dobro da disketu ne stave ...
<MmikeMRMA> Alonso je preko nekoliko puta pokusao preci Petrova.
<MmikeMRMA> Par puta se zabio u njega skoro, vise puta izasao sa staze.
<MmikeMRMA> Samo, jebiga, staza je takva (mozemo se tu mozda sloziti da je losa), i tesko je pretjecati. A Petrov je bio izvrstan. Maestralan. 
<MmikeMRMA> I ima bolji auto od Alonsa :)
<MmikeMRMA> Nadalje, Hamilton. Ubio je prednje gume pokusavajuci preteci Rosberga (Rosberga, right?)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: jesi ikad gledao hokej utakmicu?
<MmikeMRMA> Nije islo.
<ivoks> ili sennu kako vozi?
<ivoks> ili schumachera
<MmikeMRMA> Hokej? Nisam, gledao sam kriket, jel' to ima veze?
<ivoks> ima
<MmikeMRMA> Vidim schumachera sad kako vozi, to sve pokazuje :)
<ivoks> kada momcad u hokeju gubi tekmu
<ivoks> i treba im jedan ili dva gola
<MmikeMRMA> Ne mozes usporedjivati aute s kraja 80tih s onima danas :)
<SilverSpace> alonsu je to bila treca utrka sa istim motorom
<ivoks> sto ta momcad radi?
<ivoks> igra na sve ili nista
<MmikeMRMA> Zato velim, ne poznajes bas F1, jer da poznas nebi tumplao ovako :)
<ivoks> ne usporedjujem aute
<ivoks> ponavljam, govorim o vozacima
<MmikeMRMA> Jucer su i Alonso i Hamilton isli na sve ili nista.
<ivoks> koji ne pokazuju zelju
<MmikeMRMA> Ne kuzim kak to ne vidis :)
<ivoks> na sve ili nista su isli senna, prost, schumacher, coultard
<ivoks> po cijenu oduzimanja svih bodova
<ivoks> po cijenu udesa
<ivoks> isli su po pobjedu
<ivoks> ovi su se vozili u krug
<MmikeMRMA> Ti si valjda neku drugu utrku gledao :)
<ivoks> nisam
<MmikeMRMA> Dal' znas da na toj stazi svaki zavoj visi kontra?
<ivoks> jedno izlijetanje u sikani mi ne predstavlja borbu za poziciju
<ivoks> to mi predstavlja neumijece :)
<MmikeMRMA> I da gubis grip cim pokusas uci u zavoj. I da kad se vozis iza nekoga jednostavno NE MOZES imati grip?
<MmikeMRMA> Pa, samim time sto to zoves 'neumijecem' pokazujes da nemas pojma o cem pricas.
<ivoks> imas manje gripa nego na kisi?
<MmikeMRMA> Zato ja ne pricam o hokeju. Jer ne kuzim sport, iako mi je super gledati to. Al' nemam blage veze o nicem, pa radije sutim.
<ivoks> ne visi samo tebi, visi svima
<ivoks> da je alonso pokazao zelju ko petrov, presao bi ga
<MmikeMRMA> Pa da, i vozac koji je iza tebe je u daleko losijoj poziciji.
<MmikeMRMA> Ali, pokazao je zelju, nije ga mogao preci!
<ivoks> pokazao je samo primitivizam na kraju
<MmikeMRMA> Kakav primitivizam?
<MmikeMRMA> Kad je plakao? :)
<ivoks> pa zar nisi gledao utrku? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Pa pitam, kakav primitivizam? Ja nisam nista primitivno primjetio (iako je Alonso sklon takvim stvarima).
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ovaj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMgBZ6YA0g
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: ne kad je prijetio Petrovu 
<MmikeMRMA> Prijetio?
<ivoks> debil
<SilverSpace> da 
<MmikeMRMA> Ne vidim da je to prijetnja, ja sam to dozivio kao 'dobro si me sjebo'
<ivoks> i onaj webber iza njega
<ivoks> koji se kao bori za naslov, a glumi publiku
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: krivo vidis
<SilverSpace> vidis da je i skrenuo prema njemu
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: srednji prst ne vidis?
<MmikeMRMA> Nope, trazim  bas neku uvecanu snimku da skuzim jel' je srednji prst ili nije.
<drac0> ides, sta ste nasrali :) sad moram citati redom
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> taman prije nego petrov skrene na njega
<SilverSpace> drac0: :)
<ivoks> na pocetku
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: webber je imao pola sekunde sporiji bolid. Niti jednom se nije uspio pribliziti Alonsu, tj, kad se priblizio ostajao je bez gripa. Mislim, de ne pricaj bedastoce :)
<ivoks> pa ga povuce
<MmikeMRMA> cek
<ivoks> pa mu ga opet pokaze
<ivoks> supak
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER0o2Wf-LR4
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis zasto je petrov tako reagirao
<MmikeMRMA> ja ne kuzim prst :)
<MmikeMRMA> pre mutna je slika da bih mogao biti siguran da je prst
<ivoks> zato sto si obojan navijanjem :)
<MmikeMRMA> Obojen navijanjem? :)
<ivoks> oci su ti zamagljene crvenom bojom :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: imas problema sa vidom :)
<MmikeMRMA> Pa daj nadjite neku uzumiranu snimku
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da ti to vidis kao 'heh, dobro si me zeznuo'
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz7MU8JFmxY
<ivoks> trebas samo vidjeti reakciju rusa
<MmikeMRMA> eo, tu je malo veci zoom
<MmikeMRMA> nije 'dobro si me zeznuo' nego 'sjebo si me'
<ivoks> doslovno, koji kurac hoces, odjebi
<MmikeMRMA> Mislim, ti navodis kao primjer vozaca shucmachear
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, vidim da si fan al malo previse si zabrijao :)
<MmikeMRMA> koji je imao srecu da se godinama utrkivao sa pun kufer losijima oko sebe
<SilverSpace> mali spanac je smrdljivko 
<MmikeMRMA> koji se namjerno zaletavao u suvozace 
<ivoks> tako je
<MmikeMRMA> koji je htio tuci vozace nakon sranja
<ivoks> namjerno se zaletavao
<ivoks> borio se
<ivoks> zelio je naslov
<MmikeMRMA> to nije borba
<ivoks> jesi se ikad bavio sportom?
<ivoks> jesi ikad imao zelju biti bolji?
<MmikeMRMA> to je k'o da velis da se onaj lik koji je eduardu slomio nogu - borio
<ivoks> pa borio se
<drac0> kad vec pratis nagibe zavoja, duzine sikana i slicno, nisi li u CIJELOJ utrci primjetio da voze ko tetkice, jednostavno, dakle, ne idu preko onih sirokih dugih sikana ko inace, nego se 'cuvaju' i voze ko tetkice unutar asfalta, tako da ste obojica u pravu, i ti i ivoks
<MmikeMRMA> to nije borba :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, pa bas nebih rekao :) mozda za webbera, al' velim, taj je imao od pocetka sjeb s bolidom, vidi koje je vrijeme u kvalifikacijama napravio (ili je imao bed sa sobom)
<ivoks> borba je kada namjerno se zaletis u nekoga, zeleci osvojiti nesto
<MmikeMRMA> to nije borba :)
<ivoks> nespretnost je kada to slucajno napravis
<MmikeMRMA> to je nesportsko ponasanje :)
<MmikeMRMA> k'o sto je nesportski sto je onaj eduardu razjebo nogu :)
<ivoks> odi, bavi se sportom 10ak godina, pa cemo razgovarati o sportskom ponasanju
<MmikeMRMA> bavio sam se ja sportom quite some time, i znam sto znaci dati udarac i primiti udaraca
<SilverSpace> sportsko ponasanje su floskule
<ivoks> pa onda, jesi se borio?
<MmikeMRMA> samo, to nije sportski :) meni je lik zapiknuo prst u oko da ne mogu braniti vise - to je sportski?
<ivoks> jesi udarao za ono sto si zelio?
<ivoks> ja sam mlatio i rukama i nogama
<drac0> ja i dalje tvrdim da su vozili ko tetkice i da su 'cuvali' ono sto voze
<ivoks> i dobio sam i rukama i nogama
<ivoks> borili smo se
<ivoks> bilo je i krvi
<ivoks> bilo je svega
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ma tko? button? vettel? hamilton? kobayashi? kaj brijes, covjece :)
<ivoks> al to je sport, borba
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, to nije sporstki :) mozda je ako igras australski nogomet
<ivoks> ako igras kontakt sport, onda je to sportski
<MmikeMRMA> al' davljenje protivnika , zacepljivanje nosa, pikanje u oko, to nije sport
<ivoks> a F1 je za mene kontakt sport :D
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, jednostavno, nisu dali max od sebe
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ma tko? nit jedan od ovih koje sam spomenuo?
<ivoks> drac0: kaj je najgore, mislim da jesu :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: mozda i nisu mogli
<MmikeMRMA> utrka je bila odlicna. Na tako sjebanoj i losoj stazi nije mogla biti bolja.
<MmikeMRMA> Mislim, zamisli da se vozila zadnja utrka u Valenciji. Sto bi onda rekli?
<ivoks> koliko se alonso borio, najbolje pokazuje cinjenica da kada upises 'alonso petrov' u youtube, ne vidis nista s utrke, vec samo 10sekundi njihovog prepucavanja
<MmikeMRMA> Tamo jednostavno nemas gdje pretjecati - pre losa je staza.
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, a da se vozila u spa? :)
<MmikeMRMA> jeje, kad napises ubuntu windows dobijes milijardu stranica gdje se velicaju windowsi pa i ti i ja znamo da to nije istina :) glupa ti usporedba, i to vrlo :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ili u monzi recimo :) Ili interlagos! :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ali je barem o tematici
<MmikeMRMA> uocpe, taj abu dabi, neznam, eto, meni je staza jadna.
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ne dobijes marka i billa kako se hrvaju u blatu
<MmikeMRMA> promasen slucaj :)
<MmikeMRMA> odustajem :) je, tetke su, losa utrka, nema vise pravih vozaca, senna je jedini bio bog, on i martin brundle :)
<ivoks> kak su drugi mogli pretjecati
<SilverSpace> he he koja budaletina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBFWONEWWU8&NR=1
<ivoks> ima dobrih vozaca
<MmikeMRMA> tko su to - drugi? :)
<ivoks> samo imaju lose formule
<SilverSpace> ivoks: opet ti sa starcem 
<ivoks> s kime se barichello tamo natezao?
<SilverSpace> gotovo je sa njime
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa nisam mislio na njega
<ivoks> japanc je dobar
<ivoks> dobar je petrov
<ivoks> kubica je dobar
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace,  :)
<ivoks> samo sto voze kante
<ivoks> i alonso je dobar
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, s kime? :) 
<ivoks> al bit ce da je to prokletstvo ferraria
<ivoks> kao i raikonnen
<ivoks> jednostavno nestane zar, zelja :)
<MmikeMRMA> svi su oni vrhunski vozaci, da nisu nebi bili tamo :)
<ivoks> ma naravno da su svi vrhunski
<MmikeMRMA> da, super je kad pogledas utrke iz 80tih
<MmikeMRMA> kad nije bilo nicega
<ivoks> uopce nema govora o tome
<MmikeMRMA> pa su svaki zavoj prolazili kao da voze reli
<MmikeMRMA> i manualni mjenjaci
<MmikeMRMA> i turbo motori
<MmikeMRMA> :) meni jos najdraze gledati kad su vozili ascari i ekipa :) e, TO je bilo natjecanje :)
<SilverSpace> RB ovaj je covjek donio titulu Adrian Newey
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Ct-2JKbrc
<SilverSpace> i ja samo zbog njega navijam za RB
<ivoks> hahahaha
<drac0> SilverSpace, je kralj je, a sta ako je gay? :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: evo, gle ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiI-g_rqxcU
<MmikeMRMA> prost i piquet
<MmikeMRMA> prost se jebe s piqetom nemre ga prestic
<MmikeMRMA> kaj, ne trudi se dovoljno?
<MmikeMRMA> s tim da imaj na umu da ti auti nisu imali nit blizu downforcea k'o danas
<MmikeMRMA> i da kad si se vozio iza nekoga nisi gubio downforcea
<MmikeMRMA> gle kak' im plesu auti
<MmikeMRMA> danas k'o da se voze potracnicama
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2lWxsVYkSY
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, uvijek kada vozis iza nekoga gubis na downforceu :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, da, al' to nije onda bilo toliko izrazeno k'o danas :)
<MmikeMRMA> onda su proklizavali u svakom zavoju skoro :) 
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovo je za tebe ;) http://bitURL.net/asvz
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, istina
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: uzmi snimku utrke i pokazi kada je alonso bio blizu petrovu kao prost piquetu cijelu ovu snimku
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: i na kraju, prost prodje
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: po cijenu udesa, idemo, pa sta bude
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ako to nenapravi, izgubit ce naslov
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: i, udesio je piqueta
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: nakon ove utrke prost je kaznjen jer je izgurao piquea van. I to na kocenju, sjebalo ga, odnjelo, nije namjerno to napravio.
<MmikeMRMA> Nadalje, danas se ne mozes tako blizu voziti vozacu ispred sebe jer, kako smo rekli vec, jako gubis grip. Pred 30 godina to nije bilo tako :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pa da
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: tako to ide
<drac0> SilverSpace, namijenjeno je osvjestenim i modernim zenama i geyevima :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: sve ili nista
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ma koji sve ili nista :) 
<SilverSpace> hebeno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZWKXsz26rc
<MmikeMRMA> ili, gle ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cvY2UFgFQs
<ivoks> nah... imam pametnijeg posla
<ivoks> zaraditi novce
<MmikeMRMA> sta, andretti je tu papak koji je pustio laudu da samo tako prodje? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: postat ces gay ako ces toliko slusati vettela
<ivoks> a mozda i pedofil :D
<MmikeMRMA> Ajde, znalce, idi novce zaradjuj :)
<MmikeMRMA> Pusti nas da uzivamo u sportu koji nam je kul :)
<drac0> :)
<MmikeMRMA> Daklem, tko ce slijedece godine biti prvak? :)
<ivoks> SCM
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> MSC pardon
<MmikeMRMA> Mozda, ako dobije maglev auto :)
<ivoks> pa cini se kako je mercedes odlucio biti malo ozbiljniji
<ivoks> uzeo neke ljude iz mclarena
<ivoks> mislim da i neke iz renaulta
<ivoks> i da ce biti vise od promatraca slijedece godine
<obruT> eh, Prost i Piket :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SReUeQfewVU
<MmikeMRMA> ovo je bilo super: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69JUz9BDrXQ
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj bi dao za ovaj RB simulator :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ne pitaj :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, iako, ima boljih :)
<MmikeMRMA> gle ovo
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Cmel8rvjU
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> prikaz kod RB mi je bolji
<MmikeMRMA> lik igra grand turismo, i vozi reli
<MmikeMRMA> uzmes rFactor (mislim da je to ono sto redbull koristi kao software) i vozis se
<MmikeMRMA> al' stolica je ono sto je zakon :)
<MmikeMRMA> stolica! :0
<ivoks> pa nabijem ti munin
<ivoks> umjesto da mi provjerava stanje svega i javi kad nes ode u kujac
<ivoks> on mi uspije sjebati stroj :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, e na zanvoortu sam probao tu stolicu ;)
<drac0> zaseres se kad krene, bolesno
<drac0> al onda te sjebu, pa te stave u clio rs dodatno tweakan, da te 3 kruga provoza njihov profi driver
<drac0> naravno s ostalima na stazi
<drac0> bubrezi su mi ispali van
<drac0> a clio ko karting pas mather! :D
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ? :) 
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, pa kol'ko strojeva ti prati?
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, e, tototo, to bi ja! :)
<ivoks> uspio je zaklati strojeve koje prati
<MmikeMRMA> gledam danas kak' je super dan, pa bih krug-dva mogao tu u kartingcentru
<ivoks> tj., zaklali su sami sebe
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: moram priznati da mi se to jos nije desilo
<ivoks> sa munin pluginom
<ivoks> http_loadtime
<MmikeMRMA> a imam svojih plugina koje sam pisao koje traze od postgresa cuda
<ivoks> nabijem ga
<ivoks> joj, idem
<ivoks> zapalit :)
<ivoks> brijem da sam jedini u HR koji zaboravlja ispostaviti racune
<ivoks> ne jedan, vec cijelu plejadu
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> nisi,mene upravo zvali 'a, ti neces svoje novce'? :)
<MmikeMRMA> reko, ups :0
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> meni se ne da pisati te racune
<ivoks> moram si sloziti neki template gdje cu samo poklikati sve sto treba
<MmikeMRMA> Pa e
<MmikeMRMA> Openoffice dusu dao za to
<ivoks> s vezom na Base ili SQL?
<MmikeMRMA> Niti jedno.
<ivoks> nego?
<MmikeMRMA> Cek da nadjem di mi je to
<MmikeMRMA> (Naime, ja to tak jos ne koristim, jel, al' imam plan vec jedno godinu dana)
<ivoks> ja isto imam plan vec 3 godine
<MmikeMRMA> Ima spika da iz oocalca izvuces XML koji onda ufuras u OOfice
<ivoks> nikako da sjednem i slozim
<MmikeMRMA> ooBase je, nazalost, pre los, ne preporucam nikako.
<ivoks> sad imam template koji onda popunjavam svaki put
<ivoks> naporno
<MmikeMRMA> Nemrem nac sad
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nema frke
<MmikeMRMA> jbg, neznam di je :) ugl, zgodno se skroz cini, pa eto :) mozda ti uspijes :)
<ivoks> ptlo: problemi s operaterom? :)
<ptlo> da
<ptlo> dakle ja sam na t-comovom natjecaju za izradu android aplikacija, ideja, itd dobio neku nagradu koja je ukljucivala Siguran Dom paket
<ptlo> po pokusaju aktivacije je ispalo da mi nisu ukljucili uslugu te sam se zalio jedno 5x korisnickoj podrsci
<ptlo> uz eksplicitno navodjenje "Imam hardver, ne radi mi user/pwd"
<ptlo> na osnovu cega je kroisnicka zakljucila da ja zelim kupiti novi paket
<ivoks> :)
<ptlo> poslali novi hardver, user/pwd i zaracunali mi to 2400kn
<ptlo> nasto sam ja krenuo dizati frku jer je to jedini nacin da se nesto rijesi
<MmikeMRMA> kakvi krasni debili :)
<ivoks> vidim na twitteru
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel i danas matovilac na rasporedu? :)
<orka21> hej. ja imam gomilu pitanja i totalni sam neznalica. ima li netko da se pozabavi mnome?
<orka21> pa zar nitko? :(
<drac0> orka21, ajde pucaj
<orka21> fala
<orka21> dakle, oću da si instaliram linux
<drac0> ok
<orka21> nikad nisam ni rušila windovse
<orka21> računalo me jebe zadnjih dana
<orka21> sporo je 
<orka21> užas
<orka21> i sad
<drac0> laptop/desk?
<orka21> laptop
<drac0> koja grafa unutra?
<orka21> hm
<drac0> procesor?
<drac0> ok, koliko je star taj lap?
<orka21> kak to saznam-rekoh da sam neznalica
<orka21> pa barem 3 godine
<orka21> acer
<drac0> ok
<civija> drac0: je li to kokice peces? :)
<orka21> ?
<drac0> civija, vis mogao bi :)
<orka21> hajde ljude, obrazujte me
<orka21> očajna sam
<drac0> orka21, najbolje ti je odi na ovu web stranicu i skini image, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<drac0> orka21, jel znas sprziti medij?
<orka21> heh, znam. nadam se
<orka21> jel trebam nešto posebno uzet u obzir
<drac0> pretpostavljam nero?
<orka21> ne
<orka21> cd burner xp
<drac0> to valjda ima nesto tipa "burn image"
<orka21> sad cu da proverim
<orka21> jel to isto Å¡to i iso datoteka?
<drac0> recimo
<orka21> onda ima
<orka21> dakle, skinem ovo, spržim na cd
<drac0> ok, onda gore na onaj link, pocicaj image i kremiraj ga na medij
<orka21> i kaj onda
<drac0> onda bootas stroj s tim medijem i instaliras linux
<orka21> a kaj  windovsima?
<drac0> mozes uz vindoze, mozes samo linux
<orka21> jel ako imam i jedno i drugo, znaći li to da će mi i dalje bit spor?
<drac0> ne
<drac0> to znaci da ce vindoze biti spore
<orka21> fora
<orka21> dakle kad ga upalim mogu birat koji os oću da koristim
<drac0> ako ostavis vindoze, da
<orka21> ok. idem da se zabavljam. vjerojatno ću uskoro doć da plaće kako mi nešto ne radi
<orka21> fala
<drac0> sigurno
<drac0> civija, ako budu kokice obavezno te zovem ;)
<orka21> e, usput
<civija> drac0: a moze moze :)
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<orka21> glede preuzimanja.. kradem neciji wireless, i malo je signal loš, kaže da će 10sati da to skida
<SilverSpace> bas sam si odspavao dva sata
<SilverSpace> lol
<orka21> sad je na 12
<drac0> orka21, odi bolje plati kafu u neki cyber-cafe i pocicaj to ko covek :)
<orka21> tu mi nema pomoći?
<drac0> nema
<SilverSpace> drac0: nije matovilac
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi rootao vise? :)
<SilverSpace> piletina
<SilverSpace> ma jok
<SilverSpace> ne treba mi cigla
<drac0> rootaj i opali gore cyanogenMOD, predobar je ;)
 * drac0 ide zdrmati the finest organic liquid suspension ever devised
<SilverSpace> chaky: thx http://www.eurodroid.com/2010/11/european-htc-legend-android-2-2-update-goes-live/
<SilverSpace> jos moram cekati :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ti si lud :)
<drac0> chaky, si probao nightly build cyanogena?
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj
<SilverSpace> lud
<drac0> pa mucis se vise :)
<drac0> kazem ti, rootaj i opali cyanogen mod, jako dobro
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes sutra poslje podne za cugu
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo vidi sta propustas :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcsS-SQen0
<drac0> SilverSpace, kada popodne i di
<SilverSpace> idem do doktora pa bi mogo navratiti do tebe
<SilverSpace> negdje u ovo vrijeme
<drac0> iza 16h mogu
<drac0> iza doktora pa na pivu hehe ;)
<SilverSpace> bumo se culi
<SilverSpace> ma nema piva
<drac0> ajde javi se jos da znam ...
<drac0> ma nema frke bilo sto, moze i juznjacha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i bateriju sutra 
<SilverSpace> tak moram na tresnjevku
<drac0> da odfuraj to na servis
<drac0> nis odoh, l8r
<edo-os> bok svima
<edo-os> ima koga :)
<edo-os> ?
<sale> edo-os: trebao si me neki dan?
<edo-os> sale kad mozemo razgovarati? malo duze ce trajati
<edo-os> a pitanje za sve je: da li slucajno postoji negdje informacija/brojka o zastupljenosti OSS u RH?
<sale> edo-os: na private, nemoj predugo :-)
<edo-os> sale kad mozes sljedeci put?
<edo-os> jel nemrem srezati u 3 rijeci :D
<sale> edo-os: 'ajmo sad, imam nesto vremena
<edo-os> nema takva informacija ili niko ne cita? :)
<civija> sale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dxKo80k7gs :)
<sale> civija: vec imam, jucer stavio skidati :-)
<chaky> druid__: sorry, danas sam poceo raditi (vratio se s godisnjeg), pa nisam bio online. Ne, nisam koristio nighty, a ni RC1
<chaky> SilverSpace: e to sam vidio danas na twitteru, pa sam ti odmah tvitao
<chaky> ups, ne druid vec draco (koji nije online)
<SilverSpace> chaky: valjda ce doci i meni ovih dana
<chaky> SilverSpace: kada je izasao android 2.2 za htc desire, ja sam ga imao isti dan za update.
<chaky> SilverSpace: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=7443329#post7443329
<chaky> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=840400
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma doci ce
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> kaj ziveli ??
<SilverSpace> cugas opet
<SilverSpace> :P
<drac0> nego kaj :)
<hbogner> oj alkosi :D
<SilverSpace> hehe
<drac0> tu smo :D
<drac0> cekamo da netko plati cugu
<hbogner> evo dodji u karlovac pa platim :D
<drac0> chaky, ping
<drac0> ivoks, si tu
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj si shebo :) 
<drac0> :)
<drac0> gapps nije instalirao android market
<drac0> ostale apps je
<drac0> sad reko idem malo prckat, kad ono nema marketa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> pa reko da vidim kod ove dvojice sta kazu njihovi deviceovi
<drac0> nis idem reinstall gappsa :)
<drac0> pasmatr
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-icon-themes/
<chaky> drac0: evo me
<chaky> drac0: ja imam market
<drac0> chaky, normalno instalirao kad si kresnuo gapps nakon cyaogena
<drac0> hmm
<drac0> skinuo sam 20101025 hdpi paket
<drac0> znaci ovaj zadnji, hdpi za desire
<chaky> ne, meni je rom manager automatski flashao cyanogen i gapps u jednom, to sam odabrao kod instalacije na pocetku
<chaky> da, to je zadnji paket gapps
<drac0> e i ja sam isto
<drac0> al market je nekako izostao
<chaky> a nista, flashaj gapps ponovno
<chaky> 6.0.2 ili 6.1 rc1 kod tebe?
<drac0> 6.1 rc1
<chaky> e, kod mene je 6.0.2. Pitaj ivoksa, kod njega je 6.1
<drac0> ma flashat cu opet, nema sta biti
<chaky> ma e
<chaky> to je samo telefon od 4k kuna
<drac0> tako je :)
<chaky> :P
<drac0> chaky, da potvrdimo, nakon sto je install complete, samo reboot
<chaky> a bice
<drac0> ok
<chaky> samo to nisi procitao od mene :P
<drac0> :)
<chaky> meni se svidja sada na cyanogenu, sto kada stisnes power, imas power off i reboot opciju. Prije na htc sense to nije bilo vec samo power off
<chaky> drac0: gdje je zapelo?
<drac0> chaky, ma otisao nesto pojest
<drac0> e kaze ovako
<drac0> error no space on device :)
<drac0> i gapps ne dovrsi instalaciju
<ivoks> kae?
<chaky> ohoho, no space...vidi koliko imas memorije u telefonu slobodno
<ivoks> pa prebaci programe na SD
<chaky> par aplikacija prebaci na sd
<ivoks> to cayo ne radi sam
<chaky> da
<ivoks> za razliku od leedroida
<chaky> ma moze se namjestiti da radi automatski
<drac0> chaky, ima mjesta na internal
<chaky> onda ne dovoljno
<drac0> ocito
<chaky> prebaci par aplikacija na sd
<chaky> brisi neke koje ti sada ne trebaju
<chaky> tipa igrice :)
<SilverSpace> brisi sve :)
<drac0> ma micem da, al cayo :) je clean install, gotovo pa nema nicega
<drac0> inace running services je 50 mega
<drac0> 267 slobodno
<drac0> internal phone storage, 142 mege slobodno
<drac0> to je neki bug, nema sanse da nema mjesta
<SilverSpace> jaoo
<SilverSpace> drac0: hebalo te rootanje  :)
<chaky> bug definitivno
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta se ti javljas tetkice :)
<drac0> mogu natrag na stock u 4 klika
<chaky> drac0: a cujes, mozda uzet rom manager, wipe data i reinstall cyanogenmoda + gapps
<drac0> chaky, wipe data + cache i jesam :)
<chaky> e, pa ponovi 
<drac0> onda instal caye + gapps ide sada mamicu mu jarechu :D
<chaky> probaj 6.1, ako nece idi na 6.0.2
<drac0> ma ionako je ovo testiranje sve, rc jel, cekam 6.1 ;)
<drac0> ionako ga brutalno brzo istalira, valjda 2min :)
<drac0> al cayo rulz!
<drac0> SilverSpace, cekaj cayu 6.1 pa rootaj tetkice stara :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes ga zakomplicirao
<drac0> tko ne riskira, ne profitira :P
<SilverSpace> aha
<drac0> chaky, definitivno bug, sad je instalirao market, al nije maps, location i search :D
<drac0> treba jos peglati rc ...
<SilverSpace> drac0: daj se okani toga
<SilverSpace> nije to za tebe
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta se ti znojis umjesto mene :)
<SilverSpace> previse si se opustio
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> radis greske
<drac0> u koracima
<chaky> draco reinstalira a silver se preznojava :))))
<chaky> e da je imao tko gristi nokte dok je kod mene unrevoked radio :)
<chaky> meni su se tresle ruke jos sat vremena poslije
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/asyj
<chaky> jebote, vise sam se tresao kod rootanja desirea, nego kada sam isao na diplomski
<drac0> lol
<drac0> chaky, diplomski nije tako jeftin :)
<chaky> da da da
<SilverSpace> za diplomskim si skupljao iskustvo godinama
<SilverSpace> drac0: bit ce toga jos
<drac0> kad ce novi sgu vise ...
<chaky> sutra
<drac0> cant wait
<drac0> evo bas cicam novi the walking dead :)
<chaky> flexget + transmission-daemon, pristupas preko web interfacea
<drac0> evo bas gledam flexget, tnx ;)
<SilverSp1ce> puca mi veza
<drac0> crko router?
<drac0> chaky, s kojim appom particionirati sd karticu il da piknem usb pa gparted :)
<chaky> ja to nisam radio, ali citao sam da ljudi koriste gparted
<chaky> kada kupis 16gb karticu, onda cu
<chaky> kupim*
<chaky> $40 kostaju 16gb sandisk kartice, class 2.
<drac0> radije bi class 4
<drac0> podrzava 720p
<drac0> u slucaju da snimim neki video
<drac0> nije puno veca cijena u odnosu na class 2 i 3
<chaky> nije, ima kingston class 4 za $43
<drac0> dok su recimo class 6 boleshtina
<drac0> pseto mi hrce ispod nogu :)
<CrazyLemon> ja sam particionirao sd karticu iz recoverya
<CrazyLemon> amon ra recovery
<ivoks> drac0: evo, bas pricam s amerikom
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> kewl :)
<drac0> ivoks, za par kunicha :)
<ivoks> ne, besplatno
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> a onaj besplatni broj, ludilo :D
<chaky> rom manager takodjer ima mogucnost izrade particija na sd kartici
<drac0> chaky, da? - nisam vidio
<drac0> premium
<chaky> a bice, kod mene je premium
<SilverSp1ce> kaj tu treba i particije
<drac0> SilverSpace, da nije lose za app2sd+
<SilverSp1ce> drac0: beckup
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma trpa ti sve app na sd karticu, ne uzima memoriju devicea
<SilverSp1ce> morat cu ih tuziti http://is.gd/h9m1F
<SilverSp1ce> pasmaster
<drac0> sto je super za frikove koji imaju hrpu appova malo zesce velicine, tipa angry birds :D
<ivoks> pa to sve ima recovery
<ivoks> ja za aplikacije imam 3GB particiju :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> cuj ovoga :D
<drac0> pa pobogu ivoks di ces 3G lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, definitivno imas osnova za tuzbu :)
<SilverSp1ce> ;)
<ptlo> Mmike_ jesi tu ili si MmikeDOMA ?
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, jest
<MmikeDOMA> tu sam :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ovaj je pravi :)
<ptlo> evo samo malo
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, poslano, dobar tek :)
<ivoks> pa dakle
<ivoks> ovaj gnome shell se naglo proljepsao :)
<ivoks> konkurencija je uvijek dobra stvar
<ivoks> sad sve to treba jos mergat
<ivoks> i super :)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/gnome-shell-screenshot-review/
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, cak se i meni dopada! :)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, thnx :)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, btw, mijenjao se pravilnik, clanak 33b vise ne postoji
<ptlo> jupi
<ptlo> :)
<ptlo> ajde pliz javi kad saznas od ovih jel sve ok, budem updateao i svoju liniju
<ptlo> ivoks, kakva konkurencija? kakav merge? gnome shell je default gnome shell, ne treba nista mergeati i nema konkurenciju :)
<ptlo> tj ima konkurenciju ali nije konkurencija :)
<ptlo> ja sam koristio par mjeseci gnome shell
<ptlo> very much like
<ptlo> trenutno sam nazad na normalnom sučelju pošto mi se ne tradea performanse laptopa za to
<ptlo> ali na hipotetskom novom stroju kad dođe definitivno više likeam gnome shell od unitya
<ptlo> s/dođe/kupim/
<ptlo> ivoks, ah sori krivo sam shvatio tvoje linije
<ptlo> tako mi treba kad na irc dodjem ispraznit mozak :)
<ptlo> daklem, slažem se
<ptlo> samo sumnjam da će mergeati uskoro :)
<ivoks> naravno da nece uskoro
<ivoks> mislim da canonical ne vidi toliki problem u shellu koliki u mutteru
<ivoks> opekli su se
<ivoks> jednostavno je neupotrebljiv u stvarnom zivotu :)
<ivoks> brijem da su ih svi OEMi otkantali sa 10.10 NE
<ivoks> a ako prihvate zeitgeist, merge je samo pitanje dana
<ivoks> merge ne mora nuzno znaciti merge koda, vec ideja
<ivoks> koncept je isti
<budz0r> sa cim prebacujete audio zapise iz flac u mp3
 * ivoks se napio
<ivoks> http://www.thewineblokes.com/uk-wine-shop/vignes-de-nicole-cabernet-sauvignon-merlot-2009-vin-de-pays-doc-3245
<ivoks> idem sad sloziti ubuntu-hr :)
<budz0r> ivoks: sad je najbolje :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: solo cuger? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-16
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo: E! :) Nema vise clanka 33b u pravilniku o PDVu :)
<ptlo> ajoj
<ptlo> promjenjen broj ili promjenjena pravila?
<ptlo> idem /me citati zakone
<ptlo> imas neki recentni link da ne trazim?
<ptlo> nasao na poslovnomforumu
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, nista nagnat cu svoje knjigovodje da provjere ovo
<MmikeMRMA> ima
<MmikeMRMA> cek
<MmikeMRMA> ovo ti je procisceni tekst pravilnika: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2009_12_149_3644.html
<MmikeMRMA> poslovni forum je dosta zaostao
<MmikeMRMA> pa ne preporucam njega uzeti kao smjernicu
<MmikeMRMA> a procisceni tekst zakona o PDVu imas na www.zakon.hr
<MmikeMRMA> U biti se sad referenciras na clanak 33, stavak 8 tocke 13 i 14 te stavak 9
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<MmikeMRMA> zdravo, nmirek
<SilverSpace> kaj je bshellz. net crko
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: pozdrav
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, cool, hvala :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo al' ici cu u cetvrtak u poreznu svoju pa cu pitati tocno koja brija
<ptlo> ok
<ivoks> Mmike: i, sto na kraju?
<ivoks> jel ide ili ne ide PDV?
<ivoks> Predmet oporezivanja je svaka isporuka dobara ili usluga obavljena u tuzemstvu uz naknadu i uvoz dobara u tuzemstvo, ako su ispunjeni ostali Zakonom propisani uvjeti.
<Mmike> ne ide, cini se
<ivoks> prva recenica mi je dovoljna
<ivoks> moja usluga je obavljena u inozemstvu :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> E, al' nije za sve usluge :)
<Mmike> Upravo mi javilo da moram za HGK platiti 1320 kuna
<Mmike> Ne kuzim svrhu te HGK.
<hbogner> oj Mmike 
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> jutar ekipica
<drac0> ptlo, imam vrlo slican predmet kao i ti, samo se radi o b.netu :)
<hbogner> pozdrav svima
<ivoks> Ako poduzetnik koji obavlja usluge i primatelj usluga komuniciraju putem elektroničke pošte, ne smatra se da je obavljena usluga ujedno i elektronički obavljena usluga.
<ivoks> :D:D
<ivoks> 13. elektronički obavljenih usluga kojima se smatraju:
<ivoks> b) isporuka računalnih programa i njihovo ažuriranje,
<ivoks> (9) Ako je primatelj usluga iz stavka 8. ovoga članka poduzetnik, mjestom obavljanja usluga smatra se mjesto sjedišta poduzetnika – primatelja.
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> mislim, ja vec godinama radim za strance, pa me porezna nikad nije udavila
<Mmike> ivoks: jest, to je tocno to
<ivoks> odem
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> ako imate LSI kontrolere
<ivoks> multipath uredjaje
<Mmike> Dobrodošli na web stranice Hrvatske gospodarske komore, institucije s bogatim i časnim nasljeđem stoljeće i pol duge prošlosti koja je svojom organiziranošću, djelovanjem i stremljenjima odlučna i spremna za stvaranje nove i uspješnije gospodarske budućnosti Hrvatske.
<Mmike> AAHAHAHAHAHAH! :)
<drac0> looooooooooooooooooool :D
<Mmike> Kao srednjoeuropska i mediteranska zemlja s godišnjom stopom rasta BNP od oko 4% u proteklih desetak godina Hrvatska predstavlja jednu od najperspektivnijih tranzicijskih zemalja.
<ivoks> ne stavljajte nikakve novije distribucije!
<Mmike> Aaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha :)
 * Mmike se ugusio skoro smijajuci se :)
<ivoks> da ponovim
<ivoks> ako imate LSI kontrolere
<ivoks> multipath uredjaje
<ivoks> i bilo sto iole ozbiljnije
<ivoks> ne stavljajte nikakve novije distribucije!
<ivoks> redhat, suse, ubuntu, nista
 * drac0 ne vjerujem da je Mmike to napisao i zajedno s njime umire od smijeha :)
<Mmike> drac0, www.hgk.hr, pa odes na 'o nama'
<Mmike> sad mi jasno zasto placam im tu paru - da mogu bolje magliti
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes ti skrsio desire
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam, od kuda ti ta predmnjeva? :)
<SilverSpace> jucer ti i nije bas radio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: inace ne idem danas u grad
<drac0> e hebiga
<SilverSpace> pa necemo na pivo
<drac0> aj javi kad ides, pa cemo na kavu ako bas ne mozes pivo :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, cyanogen 6.0.2 radi ok, onaj rc1 je malo al samo malo bugovit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * drac0 se urotio protiv sljama i vjetrenjaca u bnetu :)
<chaky|work> drac0: znaci, 6.0.2 je uredno instalirao gapps ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj imas problema sa bnetom
<drac0> chaky|work, yep sve ok, al sam sinoc pocicao novi gapps od 14.11.
<chaky|work> aha
<drac0> SilverSpace, sad mislim da ih vise necu imati, uskoro :)
<drac0> chaky|work, imas naznaka kada ce 6.1 :)
<chaky|work> ne, evo i ja ih cekam. Njihovo prvo pravilo jest da ih ne pitas za ETA :)
<drac0> vidjet lol :D
<Mmike> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Journey_to_the_Center_of_the_Database.aspx
<Mmike> Kakav biser :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hcHV9
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si proboa/
<SilverSpace> nisam ni necu
<drac0> SilverSpace, nemoj modaco, nije nesto
<drac0> bolji je cyanogen
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ce se javiti
<SilverSpace> jer komuniciraju ponekada
<drac0> SilverSpace, kupi neku 2-4 gige sd karticu i napravi si gold-card
<drac0> s time rootaj i onda biraj custom mod ;)
<SilverSpace> ma necu jos nista
<drac0> cekas ti froyu ha :)
<SilverSpace> ko zna kad ce to vip pustiti
<drac0> pa onda nemoj cekati :)
<drac0> eto 4GB microSD je 70 kunicha ;)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hcNPc he he
 * ivoks dosao iz porezne
 * ivoks ima popis dugovanja
 * ivoks otvara internet banking i razmislja kada se odseliti
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> pazi
<ivoks> postoji 13 razlicitih racuna/pozivnih brojeva
<ivoks> za sve te dadzbine
<ivoks> neki od najboljih:
<ivoks> por. na tvrtku
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> clanarina turistickoj zajednici
<ivoks> dop.doh. HOK
<ivoks> dop. pausal HOK
<drac0> pausal omg
<ivoks> por. na cmv
<ivoks> kae to, jeb...te?
<ivoks> ah, auto
<drac0> preloshe eto kae to
<ivoks> pos.p.na place
<ivoks> valjda 'posebni porezi'
<ivoks> pa si ti misli koji
<Mmike> ivoks, i mene zvali, idem u  cetvratk tamo
<drac0> to su tek porezi
<drac0> sad cekaj prireze :)
<ivoks> ne, rekao sam samo najsmijesnije
<ivoks> ja cu im to sve platiti sad
<drac0> izgubi covjek bilo sta raditi u ovoj drzavi
<drac0> *volju
<ivoks> i onda ne znam sta cu i kako dalje
<SilverSpace> drac0: javio se btnet
<SilverSpace> ali meni 
<drac0> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko para sveskup?
<drac0> koji debili
<ivoks> Mmike: ma dosta... :)
<Mmike> Ja sam prosle godine morao platiti oko 2500 kuna, sto i nije tak strasno, al' mi je islo nakurac zakaj SAD to moram platiti, zakaj nisam mogao kroz godinu
<Mmike> recimo, knjigovodza mi veli da se HGK placa godisnje
<Mmike> a nije, placa se mjesecno
<ivoks> pocnimo s PDV...
<Mmike> ak platim godisnje, moram platiti i kamatu
<Mmike> i onda ju pitam hoce li mi ona platiti kamatu jer zbog nje moram platiti, veli ona 'ne budi smijesan' :)
<ivoks> placas pausalno i po dohotku
<Mmike> kak mislis - pausalno i po dohotku? Ja placam svaki mjesec, placam kol'ko moram.
<ivoks> pa to ti je po dohotku
<ivoks> jos imas i pausalno :)
<ivoks> oboje se placa
<Mmike> plje? To nisam do sad nikad placao.
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo ga krenuo je froyo ;) http://bitURL.net/as3g
<ivoks> zato te i zovu :D
<Mmike> ivoks pa da, al' vec 3 godine imam firmu, zovu me svake godine. Valjda bi mi vec rekli da to moram platiti.
<Mmike> Obicno samo platim kamate na PDV jer ga nikad ne platim kad spada nego uvijek kasnim par dana.
<SilverSpace> drac0: da znam ali kad ce krenuti kod nas pitanje je vremena
<ivoks> najjace mi je ozljede na radu
<SilverSpace> drac0: eto btnet se javio kao sto rekoh 
<ivoks> Mmike: znas koji je ziro i pozivni za clanarinu turistickoj zajednici?
<SilverSpace> prate timeline
<Mmike> KAKVA FAKIN TURISTICKA ZAJEDNICA?!
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> brijem da bih mogao s bazukom na poreznu u cetvrtak :)
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, eto talachki pregovori u tijeku, fala ;)
<ivoks> to ti je od ove godine
<ivoks> http://rrif.hr/VII_PODSJETNIK_ZA_ZAKONSKA_PLACANJA_I_OBVEZE_U_PRV-12374C.pdf
<ivoks> 7. TURISTIČKA ČLANARINA
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> prejako
<ivoks> evo, im, nek se zabavljaju:
<ivoks> Svrha doznake: 
<ivoks> Tur. clanarina, vjerovali ili ne
<ivoks> Nazir primatelja:
<ivoks> Ne bih znao
<Mmike> spomenicka renta?
<Mmike> ma kakve su to gluposti?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a ova:
<ivoks> 9. NAKNADE ZA KORIÅ TENJE
<ivoks> OPĆEKORISNIH FUNKCIJA ŠUMA
<ivoks> Doprinos Hrvatskoj obrtničkoj komori plaća se:
<ivoks> - u paušalnoj svoti i
<ivoks> - u postotku od 0,40% od dohotka odnosno do-
<ivoks> bitka.
<ivoks> Svrha doznake: 
<ivoks> HOK, ne znam sto i zasto
<ivoks> ja se divim drzavi
<Mmike> Opcekorisne funkcije suma :))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> toliko tih pozivnih brojeva, ziro racuna
<ivoks> pa to moras imati vojsku ljudi da to sve prate :)
<Mmike> ivoks, odi na www.hgk.hr, pa procitaj 'o nama', ja sam umirao od smijeha
<ivoks> pazi debile:
<ivoks> Doprinos u paušalnom iznosu, obveznici, fizičke osobe, uplaćuju prema sjedištu obveznika na uplatni račun broj:
<ivoks> 30100-842-...-5236
<ivoks> Na mjesto "..." upisuje se oznaka sjedišta ispostave Porezne uprave s naznakom "Komorski doprinos u paušalnom iznosu".
<ivoks> sta ja znam koja je oznaka?!
<ivoks> ah, to je iz '97.
<ivoks> sigurno se vec promjenilo 20x
<drac0> ivoks, lol zaboli me glava :)
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> platit cu im na drugi racun
<drac0> boze dragi s kakvim mi debilima i vjetrenjacama egzistiramo ...
<Mmike> drac0, joj, da samo znas
<Mmike> da samo ZNAS
<Mmike> i onda slusam nasu premijerku: Paaa, na putu smo da dodjemo na put 
<Mmike> Strasno.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i je na putu da dode u sumu :)
<ivoks> strasna nam je drzava
<ivoks> danas dodjem u poreznu
<ivoks> i zena mi kaze kako ja nisam njen klijent
<ivoks> pa jebemti
<ivoks> nisam ja tvoj klijent
<ivoks> ti si moj rob
<Mmike> ivoks, a di ti je porezna?
<ivoks> u djubravi
<Mmike> ja kad god odem tamo zene su skroz ok. 
<Mmike> onak, nadrkana je jer ima posla i to, al' joj je super sto dodjem tamo pa se malo druzimo :) 
<ivoks> nadrkana je na minesweeper
<ivoks> a ne na posao
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ja fakat ne znam na koji ziro uplacujem ovo
<ivoks> aha! nasao
<ivoks> pazi kak
<ivoks> http://www.transparency.hr/kartica/zap_imovinska_kartica_2005.pdf
<ivoks> pratio sam tudju nesrecu :)
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/11/16/0347231/Stuxnet-Was-Designed-To-Subtly-Interfere-With-Uranium-Enrichment
<Mmike> Ha! :)
<ptlo> ivoks, http://twitter.com/#!/emanuelblagonic/status/4523238310805504
<ptlo> Mmike, ^^
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> Knjiga odluka
<ivoks> bas smo nakaradni
<Mmike> koji je to kufer?!
<ivoks> nevidjena glupost
<ivoks> pa to ionako sve vec moras voditi
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> i sad, zar nebi mogla HGK fino imati to sve na svojim stranicama
<Mmike> kad im vec placam clanarinu
<Mmike> pa da mi posalju mail kad dodje tako nesto
<Mmike> pa da mi daju sugestiju neku
<Mmike> i tak to sve
<ivoks> ili HOK
<ivoks> kojem ja placam clanarinu :)
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<ivoks> obrtnicka komora
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> e, ili to :)
<ivoks> u biti, ja placam i jedne i druge :)
<ivoks> jer imam i firmu i obrt
<ivoks> evo, rijesio sva svoja dugovanja
<ivoks> bas sva sva
<ivoks> i master
<ivoks> sad imam pravo srat po drzavi koliko hocu :D
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> Jesl' i dalje pun para? :)
<ivoks> pa laksi sam :)
<ivoks> al doc ce to na svoje do kraja godine :)
<Mmike> :) Pa sta se bunis onda :) Plivas u parama, nit ne osjetis to :)
<Mmike> Bas me zanima koliko ce mene odrati
<drac0> Mmike, i jesi odabrao?
<Mmike> drac0, laptop?
<drac0> da
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> nije bilo za tu paru nista
<Mmike> pa sam rekao ovima 'daj sto das'
<drac0> ouch
<Mmike> danas popodne idem po laptop pa cu vidjeti sto sam dobio
<drac0> bad choice
<drac0> Mmike, sto nisi uzeo thinkpad edge 11" i boq
<drac0> i ti ga komplicirash :)
<Mmike> nisu mi dali
<Mmike> kao, pre malen je
<Mmike> cek, phone
<drac0> to su isto neke vjetrenjace vidim :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, poceli su ... http://bitURL.net/as3m
<SilverSpace> kaj su poceli
<SilverSpace> Dualcore Cortex A9 CPU as part of the NVIDIA Tegra 2 system-on-chip
<drac0> da
<SilverSpace> to vise nisu telefoni
<drac0> pa tko prica o telefonima :)
<drac0> nego Silver
<drac0> za koga ces navijati slijedece godine u F1 :)
<SilverSpace> kaj pitas gluposti
<SilverSpace> za alonsa
<drac0> znaci za AN-a
<drac0> za middle-fingermana :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nadam se da AN nije izvadio sve aseve iz rukava
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dobrodosao-u-sivonjicev-klub--veznjak-lokomotiva-promasio-nemoguce--/904350/
<Mmike> ahahaha :)
<Mmike> jel' ima tko novi u F1 slijedece sezone?
<drac0> Mmike, od momchadi mislis
<drac0> to ce sale najbolje znati, on je mali od jergovicha :)
<Mmike> i to, al' prvenstveno od vozaca
<Mmike> Jel? :) Sale, pa nista se ne hvalis :)
 * drac0 bi da se porsche vrati u F1
<drac0> uff konacno na blu-rayu ...
 * drac0 srche vrhunski film http://bitURL.net/as3p
<SilverSpace> fil je za kujac
<Neuromanc> kako optimalno blokirati facebook?
<SilverSpace> film*
<Neuromanc> ni previse ni premalo ip adresa...
<Neuromanc> ima netko rjesenje?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim di kaj blokirat
<CrazyLemon> Mmike bit če kod Williamsa novi..umjesto Hulkenberga..neki venezuelac Maldonado
<SilverSpace> ne volim kapukicu
<druid__> crkla tekom gsm mreza
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jel taj blue ray dobar?
<ivoks> ima filmova za to?
<ivoks> Stock Android (can I get a “Hell yeah!”?)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hell yeah!
<ivoks> While compiling the Linux kernel with 64 parallel jobs, 1080p video playback was still smooth, windows could be moved fluidly, and there was not nearly as much of a slowdown compared to when this patch was applied.
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> u biti, prejeben koncept
<ivoks> group scheduler
<ivoks> grupiar po tty-u
<ivoks> grupira
<ivoks> ako se netko zakolje na tty1, ovaj na tty2 ce raditi svoje i smijati se
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> kako je i sam linus rekao Group scheduling goes from "useful for some specific server
<ivoks> loads" to "that's a killer feature".
<ivoks>  9 files changed, 224 insertions(+), 9 deletions(-)
<ivoks> zvuci prejednostavno :)
<drac0> nevjerojatno
<drac0> puche mi veza na net
<drac0> kao nesto crklo u bnet centru haha
<SilverSpace> kaj si se zalio
<SilverSpace> sad ti vracaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> valjda su dobili mail, pa mi odmah iskljucili net kako ne bih vise mogao tweetati :D
<drac0> al malo su se zahebali
<drac0> valjda tamo u bnetu nisu culi za mobilni internet
<drac0> pazi ovo
<drac0> nazovem ja, javi se nadobudni
<drac0> i kaze da da vidim da ste danas prijavili kvar, vec je u proceduri
<drac0> biti ce vam poslani serviseri
<drac0> ja reko, koji servis? :D
<drac0> crkla je konekcija, ukljucite ju natrag
<drac0> strpite se malo, bude rjeseno
<drac0> kakvi debili
<drac0> mislim da cu otkazati bnet i pribiti ih na sve net portale u drzavi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisi imao do sad problema
<ivoks> w o w
<ivoks> moram ovo probati
<ivoks> covjek gleda 1080p film dok se vrti make -j64 na linux sourceu
<ivoks> pa to je nezamislivo bilo do sad
<ivoks> to ce omoguciti cuda na serverima
<ivoks> usporedi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk70SeGA7pg  ;;  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prxInRdaNfc
<drac0> SilverSpace, mjesec dana se natezemo oko njihove birokracije i krivo ispostavljenih racuna
<CrazyLemon> stvarno impresivno za 200+ linija kode :)
<ivoks> ma cudo
<SilverSpace> drac0: hebes birokraciju
<drac0> SilverSpace, tamo rade debili
<drac0> i svaki dan to dokazuju
<ivoks> running a -j4 kernel compile along with other CPU stuff, inc a game in WINE, everything is keeping going nicely, even less slowdown than before, fantastic patch!
<drac0> nis odoh, l8r
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrg7bRS4A4
<ivoks> pre dobro
<ivoks> al ovo je #EPIC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cr89xbl26g
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4
<obruT> jel koristi tko kakav (USB) joystick na linuxu ?
<Mmike> obruT, ja
<Mmike> ne bas joystick, nego logitech rumblepad
<Mmike> al' slicna stvar
<obruT> sta je taj rumbelepad ? :)
<obruT> pa to je gamepad ?!?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ono k'o za playku
<Mmike> al' ista spika k'o joystick
<Mmike> zakaj pitas?
<ivoks> ova panda je isto super :)
<ivoks> posebno s onom muzikom :D
<obruT> ma kak moze bit isto ko i joystick :P :)
<obruT> potrgo sam sve joysticke za komodorca i amigu, a ocem se igrat, pa cem upogonit c64 emulator, no htio bih i joystick neki, da ne tandrcem po tastaturi
<Mmike> obruT, a to
<Mmike> pa neznam :)
<Mmike> eto :)
<obruT> da znam di kupit stari joystick, upogonio bi ja i komodorca
<Mmike> pa to mosh lako napravit
<Mmike> ja sam si k'o klinac raido joysticke
<obruT> od cega ?
<Mmike> pa neznam vise sad :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<drac0> jos ne radi net, nesto je trulo u bnetu :)
<drac0> ovaj sabor je nesto strasno
<drac0> kako hdz sljam gasi mikrofone
<drac0> ko bnet usluge korisnicima
<drac0> ista stoka sitnog zuba
<ivoks> o isuse
<ivoks> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/11/sexy-software.html
<ivoks> pun mi je k. feministica
<ivoks> vide govno tamo gdje ga nema
<drac0> ivoks, wtf :D
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> imamo ubuntulog :)
<ivoks> a shit
<drac0> pa kakvi su ovo debili :)
<Mmike> Rani debili :)
<drac0> okruzeni smo debilchekima
<drac0> ne mozes ih izbjeci
<drac0> to bi prezivjelo i cijepanje atoma
<dodobas> kao zohari...
<dodobas> pas mater
<budz0r> svi su nekaj raspi...
<budz0r> koji vam je k... :)
<dodobas> evo ceka se glavni ne radnik....
<dodobas> i pojavio se :D
<dodobas> :D
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> dodobas: kuris frku
<dodobas> trutina...kojem se 'zalac' vise ne ukrucuje....
<drac0> stari moj kad popizdim jednog dana vidjet cete me na tv-u
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj ste ko kokosi
<drac0> pobit cu ih ko zeceve :)
<SilverSpace> gori ste od mojih baba doma 
<SilverSpace> svaki k vam smeta
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> kako ove manekenke u veceri za 5 ne znaju kuhat...
<dodobas> pas kilometar....
<dodobas> sve je u K danas
<obruT> dodobas: ekipa gleda veceru za 5, sve je u K danas :)
<drac0> obruT, lol
<dodobas> sad ce sabor na pauzu...
<dodobas> sad ce 1001 noc... 
<dodobas> :D
<drac0> dodobas, kakve drolje na veceri :D
<dodobas> jedem sve...rigam sve... easypeasy...
<Mmike> dodobas,  :))))))))
<drac0> :)
<dodobas> ah...malo se nasmijati http://www.xkcd.com/327/
<dodobas> klasika :)
<obruT> dodobas: yep :) bas se sjetih tog xkcda jucer :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi ziv
<SilverSpace> proso giht
<drac0> sad mozemo na cugu
<drac0> a kad dodje veprovina mozemo i na klopu ;)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa prakticki prosao, da
 * drac0 ide nesto baciti u kljun, bbl
<Mmike> ja bi vepra
<SilverSpace> ssss
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rade bi plavushu :)
<Mmike> rade nezna :)
<SilverSp1ce> kaj pukne
<ivoks> chaky: http://www.jutarnji.hr/srd-isaran-kukastim-krizevima/904516/?foto=1
<ivoks> chaky: to su Gradjani? :)
<ivoks> chaky: al ajde, bar imaju smislu za ironiju, pa su to napravili u bojama izraela :D
<chaky> ivoks: to su budale
<ivoks> ma da?
<ivoks> :D
<chaky> to su ljudi koji jednostavno ne znaju sto ce sami sa sobom
<ivoks> "For 18 minutes this past April, 15% of the world's internet traffic was routed through servers in China. This includes traffic from both .gov and .mil US TLD's."
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> najbolji komentar:
<ivoks> Imagine how china feels when that 18mins is over and all their stuff goes through American servers
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnkkwzlYCfI&feature=related
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dodobas: http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/formula1/vettel-djevojku-nikada-ne-vodim-posao-clanak-215841
<SilverSpace> :D
<ivoks> jesi ponosan?
<ivoks> decki kojima cure ne dodju na proslavu naslova prvaka svijeta su - gay
<ivoks> – Petrovu i Kubici dužan sam nekoliko rundi, a kad sam dolazio u Abu Dhabi putovao sam s dečkima iz Mercedesa, dogovarao sam se s Rosbergom da zadrži Alonsa. Bio je četvrti, pa sam dužan i njemu – kaže Vettel
<ivoks> vise prica o deckima nego o curi :)
<ivoks> a clanak je o curi :D
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-17
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/dokaz-da-je-red-bull-nevjerojetno-brz-a-webber-zbilja-podbacio.html
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vidis, svaki balavac s red bullom moze biti prvak :)
<ivoks> oh, pa i je :)
<ivoks> isto kao i button u brawnu :)
<SilverSpace> joj ivoks ti uopce ne kuzis F1
<Mmike> :)
<drac0> evo opet ove dvije tetkice :)
<Mmike> drac0, kad cemo mi na karting? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj pak ti seruckas
<obruT> ja tu formulu uopce ne kuzim, tu je zanimljivo jedino pogledat snimak kak se ko razbio :)
<Mmike> obruT, tak sam i ja dugo vremena :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hhsdQ
<Mmike> obruT, sad kad odem na jubito mi odmah nudi 'newest car crashes'
<Mmike> na relijima ih ima dobrih
<ptlo> Mmike, dash feedback na draft blog posta o freelancingu? 
<Mmike> ptlo, sure
<ptlo> m@s.h?
<Mmike> yeperrdada :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<ivoks> obruT: slazem se :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: coool ! pase mi boja uz specku !
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mobilno-placanje-androidu-23/104978.aspx
<ivoks> t-mobile danas opet ne radi
<obruT> ivoks: yep :P
<pale> pozz ljudi, al vas je malo...sed je mocan i sve to al me nes jebucka..triba bi znaci ubacit sadrzaj iz jednoga fajla u drugi preko sed-a ili bilo kojeg druge komande???
<obruT> pale: reci sta zelis pa ono
<ivoks> cat file | sed ovo ono > drugi_file
<obruT> ivoks: ajme 
<ivoks> bas
 * ivoks hides
<obruT> sed ovo ono < file > drugi_file
<obruT> useless use of cat :)
<ivoks> da
<pale> e 
<obruT> pale: sed, awk, cut, perl, python :) mogucnosti koliko hoces
<obruT> pale: da li trebas mijenjati, filtrirati ili i jedno i drugo ?
<pale> a sad taj drugi fajl koji zelim modificirat je problem, znaci zelim da sed ubaci sadrzaj jednoga fajla u drugi ali preije linije [SOFTWARE ] 
<pale> uglavnom rijec je o user.reg fajlu iz wine-a, u kojega zelim dodat sadrzaj drugoga fajla
<pale> uglavnom sve prije je vec filztirano i napravljeno kako triba, jos mi je samo to potrebno znaci dodat prije linije [ SOFTWARE ] 
<pale> u user.reg
<obruT> to trebas jednom ili zelis trajno rjesenje ?
<pale> ne mislim radit nikakve petelje od ovoga, samo jednom se koristi
<pale> vazno je samo da se sadrzaj jednnoga fajla ubaci u user.reg i to preij linije [ software ] <----- ta linija mi je bitna to me jebe, nije problem dodat to u user.reg al da doda ptije linije  [software ] je i neznam kako
<ivoks> dakle, ne svidja mi se cyanogen
<ivoks> najlosiji je od svega sto sam probao
<ivoks> s vremenom postane neupotrebljiv cak
<ivoks> ali, moram priznati da mi vise nije problem koristiti ne-sense verzije
<obruT> pale: moram izmozgat kako to sa sedom ili awkom, ali ako to jednom radis: otvoris user.reg u vimu, odes na liniju prije [software] i ukucas :r imefajla  pa ce ti ucitat taj fajl na to mjesto :)
<obruT> pale: dakle vim ti omogucuje insertanje drugog fajla na to neko mjesto
<obruT> vim/vi
<pale> obruT, ma znam, nego pisem skriptu jednu ovo bi bio tutorial jedan, sve automatski...
<pale> pale, svjedno hvala
<pale> obruT, svejedno hvala
<ivoks> pa opet, vim
<ivoks> vim -c
<obruT> damn, znam sa sedom ubacit u liniju nakon trazenog patterna :)
<obruT> ali prije...
<SilverSpace> dibra fora http://ubuntuguide.net/add-google-search-support-in-ubuntu-gnome-terminal
<Mmike> kak' vratim nazad update-manager da mi ikonicu stavi kad ima novih updateova a ne da mi skace po cijelom ekranu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis u tray
<Mmike> ma da, naso, /apps/update-manager u gconfu
<Mmike> jos samo da maknem one gumbice za close/minimize/maximize na desnu stranu
<Mmike> i mogu laptop u torbu stavit :)
<Mmike> nemojte kupovat HP ProoBook 4520s
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si to dobio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, drek :)
<Mmike> ok je lap po speckama
<Mmike> al' je tak lose napravljen
<Mmike> ima minijaturni shift lijevo, jedva ga stisnes
<Mmike> onda ima touchpad gdje su tipke za left/right click isto - touchpad!
<SilverSpace> aha to touchpadom mi se ne svida
<Mmike> ma cijeli laptop je banana
<Mmike> ima 1366x766 (ili kaj vec), rezoluciju, a 15" ekran!
<ptlo> Mmike, i sta mislis na tekst? :)
<Mmike> ptlo nisam jos do kraja, plz, 10 minuta :0
<ptlo> aa ok ok :) nema zurbe :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobra bike majica
<drac0> to si moras kupiti ...
<obruT> bilo bi bolje da je neka BSD, sa vrazickom ili vrazicom, al eto :)
<obruT> no boju su skroz pogodili, taman pase uz moju specku
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> jeste culi vic na soundsetu?
<SilverSpace> drac0: preskupa
<Mmike> ptlo, nije mi jasno tamo gdje si od 16k kuna izgubio PDV. Ili pretpostavljas da je PDV vec placen?
<ptlo> da je već plaćen, da
<ptlo> ako radiš sa izvoznicima, nema ih; ako radiš s domaćima, ionako ćeš napisati 16kkn + pdv
<ptlo> ali mogao bih to eksplicitno napisati
<ptlo> * (tj ako si izvoznik i radiš s domaćima, jel )
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> jasnije je, jel
<Mmike> btw, ako imas doo moras ga imati negdje registriranog
<Mmike> i doo mora biti u najmu prostora gdje je registriran, ili mora biti vlasnik tog prostora
<Mmike> ne znam kako je za obrt
<obruT> SilverSpace: nije skupo za supportat OS koji koristis godinama, skidas zadnje verzije, sve besplatno :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<obruT> ja bih mozda cak i kupio majicu...
<ptlo> Mmike, za obrt ti je sjediste tamo di si ti, that's it
<ptlo> tekst nije popis svih mogucih troskova itd, vise kao okvirno: evo sto vas ceka ako krenete u te vode
<ptlo> ima tu i svih onih taksi i sama cijena otvaranja doo/obrta, itd
<ptlo> ali da, budem spomenuo ovo za doo kao zackoljicu
<ptlo> ma...zapravo....ako pocnem spominjati zackoljice to ce postati post za sebe :)
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> mislim da je ovo sto imas skroz ok
<ptlo> thx
<Mmike> samo procitaj jos jednom, nasao sam par tipfelera :)
<ptlo> sutra cu staviti da ljudi na poslu citaju :)
<ptlo> budem, fala
<Mmike> inace, nevezano skroz, mysql, potjunani, kreira index preko 24 sata :) postgres, netjunani, obavio je to za cca 2 sata :)
<Neuromanc> mmike cestitke postgreu
<ivoks> Mmike: a kaj slazes? :)
<ivoks> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913315
<ivoks> blamaza.
<ivoks>   -    for (Step = 0; Step < 12; Step++) {
<ivoks>   +    for (Step = 12; Step > 0; Step--) {
<ivoks> to ga uspori nekoliko stotina puta :D
<Mmike> ivoks: usporedjujem performanse postgresa i mysqla
<ivoks> ima li to uopce smisla? :)
<ivoks> mysql je kao i php
<ivoks> u pravom trenutku na pravom mjestu, s pravom licencom
<ivoks> kao i VHS, iPhone...
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ima, lik neki hoce usporedbu, pa eto... a i ja to zelim napraviti vec par godina, pa nikako
<SilverSpace> bas tak http://is.gd/hiqEG
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel se ti veselis necaku svaki put kad dodje?
<ivoks> drag ti je i to? volis ga, zar ne?
<ivoks> e pa... neki ljudi vole motore i aute :)
<ivoks> mozda ih to cini ludima ili u najmanju ruku neshvacenima
<ivoks> al u biti se svodi na isto
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti navijas za shumija
<ivoks> ne navijam ja za nikoga
<ivoks> ali da skidam kapu schumacheru, skidam
<ivoks> je star, je da ima slabije reakcije
<SilverSpace> hebote pa nisam ja reko da ne skidam
<ivoks> ali ove sezone je bio ispred Kubice, ako se ne varam?
<SilverSpace> ali gledam realno nema vise sanse
<ivoks> on je tamo iz gusta
<ivoks> pa nitko od njega ne ocekuje da osvoji naslov
<ivoks> ne navija se za one koji su prvi
<SilverSpace> pa i njegov kolega u timu ima bolje rezultate od njegaa
<ivoks> navija se za one koje volis, simapticni su ti ili ih obozavas il nesto
<SilverSpace> da iz gusta prema dolarima
<ivoks> ma sta ce njemu novci :)
<ivoks> ne zna sta bi s njima
<ivoks> covjek voli taj sport
<ivoks> malo je vozaca koji se toliko razumiju u cijelu tehnologiju kao on
<SilverSpace> ali je glup
<ivoks> odrastao je u auto servisu :)
<SilverSpace> da nezna kad je dosta
<ivoks> a kad je dosta? kad ces ti prestati voljeti necaka?
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> usporedba ti nije na mjestu
<ivoks> ne bi se uopce cudio da je Schumiu utrka vaznija od obitelji :)
<SilverSpace> mozda mu i je
<ivoks> pa eto
<SilverSpace> ali ne moze vise
<SilverSpace> kuzis rasipa ono kaj je napravio
<SilverSpace> ovak nije bio omiljen 
<SilverSpace> sad si jos stavlja sam sol na ranu
<ivoks> ma sto rasipa?
<ivoks> sol na kakvu ranu?
<ivoks> rasipaju se oni koji se toliko brinu o njemu i zasto se vratio
<ivoks> mediji :)
<ivoks> njega, brijem, boli k. za sve
<ivoks> on se utrkuje, gusta
<SilverSpace> eto
<SilverSpace> sam si sad reko 
<SilverSpace> da ga boli za sve
<SilverSpace> mogo je gustati i bez povratka
<ivoks> pa za medije, one koji ga mrze itd
<ivoks> zasto tebi toliko smeta sto se vratio?
<ivoks> ne razumijem
<ivoks> jesi tako pizdio i kad se prost vratio? :)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj nema vise kaj traziti na gridu
<ivoks> pa ocito ima
<ivoks> bolji je od polovice barem
<ivoks> ako mercedesu pase, ako njemu pase, tko je drugi uopce bitan?
<SilverSpace> koje polovice
<ivoks> pa nece jedan navijac red bull odredjivati vozace mercedesu :)
<ivoks> pa polovice vozaca
<SilverSpace> kaj se tice mercedesa tu su oni najvise profitirali
<ivoks> pa eto
<ivoks> sve je to biznis
<SilverSpace> i to je ok 
<ivoks> sad sam vidio da nije bio bolji od kubice
<SilverSpace> ali za shumija kaj je on profitirao
<ivoks> al opet, 9. je od 20 vozaca
<ivoks> pa njemu je dobro
<ivoks> mozda mu je to falilo
<ivoks> kaj ja znam
<ivoks> ali sigurno nije isao zato sto ne zeli
<SilverSpace> pa naravno 
<ivoks> pa onda kaj pitas gluposti
<ivoks> kaj je on profitirao
<ivoks> uziva
<Mmike> meni je schumacher odvratan
<SilverSpace> ali ja nism nista ni reko kaj se toga tice glede love itd nego njegovih danasnjih mogucnosti
<ivoks> nisam shvatio recenicu
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> Tko vam je all-times najbolji vozac?
<ivoks> pa njegove su mogucnosti na razini kojoj jesu
<SilverSpace> nema sanse vise vratiti se na postolje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nesmijes rec 'vettel', mora imato preko 30 godina :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa dobro... i?
<ivoks> netko voli njegovu karizmu
<ivoks> netko voli hakinenovu
<ivoks> netko hillovu (zar zbilja ima takvih?)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neznam koga bi stavio najvjerojatnije senu
<Mmike> Ako pricamo o Grahamu Hillu onda da.
<ivoks> tesko je reci tko je najbolji all time
<Mmike> Lik je bio nenadjebiv. 
<ivoks> ma o sinu
<Mmike> Ma sin.
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> Flj :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam bio lauda fan 
<dodobas> Eddie Irvine :D
<dodobas> the playboy :D
<SilverSpace> fitipaldi
<dodobas> taj je jedini karao u bolidu :D
<Mmike> dodobas: Buttona zovu Irvine Junior :) :)
<Mmike> A braca Andretti? :)
<Mmike> mario andretti ako se ne varam je all time the best off
<Mmike> osvojio je sve sto se moze
<SilverSpace> jutro dodobas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> danas iskljucivo navijam za RB radi AN
<SilverSpace> AN je najveci konstruktor svih vremena 
<dodobas> Mmike: Gumbek se smirio...
<dodobas> ili ono hoda sa sestrom po paddocku
<Mmike> dodobas, gumbek?
<ivoks> button
<Mmike> Aha :)
<SilverSpace> ::)
<ivoks> montoya :D
<ivoks> http://www.jpmontoya.com/
<ivoks> iza njega uvijek ostajao bijeli prah... :D
<ivoks> kaj je neki nogomet danas?
<SilverSpace> 2:0 protiv malte
<SilverSpace> kranjcar oba
<ivoks> http://www.igra.hr/igre/3/razne-igre/734/penguin-massacre/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je gotovo vec?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije
<SilverSpace> 20minuta
<SilverSpace> jos
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> nikako da si kupim neku teve karticu
<ivoks> ja si bas mislim TV kupit
<ivoks> neki oled, ako ima povoljnih
<ivoks> iliti LED
<HmmZ0r> to sam ja uzeo 107, evo stize ovih dana
<HmmZ0r> led samsung 6k kuna
<Mmike> a to necu jos, zao mi stare telke, kupio sam ga od prve place
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: di to?
<HmmZ0r> tehnomarket
<dru||d> aaaa koji kreteni ovi iz nokie
<dru||d> odbili mi aplikaciju jer sam u prijavi aplikacije pod jezik stavio HR a oni "Detektirali" da je na web stranici srpski jezik
<ivoks> http://www.svijet-medija.hr/sony_kdl32ex600,24942,154.aspx
<HmmZ0r> gledajte ovo i placite
<HmmZ0r> [####][######]$ du -sk Tbaf155030.scr
<HmmZ0r> 528133  Tbaf155030.scr
<HmmZ0r> [####][##]$ time wc -l Tbaf155030.scr
<HmmZ0r> 0 Tbaf155030.scr
<HmmZ0r> real       39.6
<HmmZ0r> user       22.7
<HmmZ0r> sys         2.2
<HmmZ0r> Tbaf155030.scr: ascii text
<HmmZ0r> hehe
<SilverSpace> dobra fora http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTeCqnBuDdU&feature=channel
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ne kontam
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> konacno da i ti dobijes net
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> stari moj
<drac0> tehnicar se mucio chuku vremena
<drac0> sve zivo je zamjenio
<drac0> od parice, preko spojnica, kabla, razvodnika do dolazne kutije :D
<drac0> hebo je majku likovima u centrali
<drac0> i pazi sad
<drac0> to nije to
<drac0> stalno im puca ovaj dio grada
<drac0> netko to je prije postavljao kablovinje, stavio je premalu dB
<drac0> tanki kablovi, malo bakra LOL
<drac0> sad ce imati akciju da zamijene sve kablovinje na katovima zgrade i pola kutija "zverusha" ovih dana
<drac0> hebat ce im ekipa majku, pogotovo ove stare babe kaj cijeli dan sjede pred telkom
<drac0> preloshe :D
<Mmike> drac0, koji kvart?
<Mmike> skoro sam pitao tko ti daje internet :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma da
<drac0> Mmike, utrine novi zg
<drac0> al zakon je liq, popizdio je i iskopcao cijelu kutiju, pita on mene
<drac0> kolko ima katova iznad
<drac0> ja reko 11
<drac0> kaze on, fino sad sam svima iskopcao sve, tel+net+tv :D
<drac0> nije proslo 10 sek, zove ga liq i jebe mu mater da sto je iskopcao cijelu zgradu :D
<drac0> bar sam se nasmijao
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti zivis u podrumu :)
<drac0> a mi fino u hodniku razmisljamo i deremo po riganskom absinthu hehe :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, na 5. katu :)
<SilverSpace> Banshee spor
<SilverSpace> pogotovo na atomu
<SilverSpace> se to osjeti
<drac0> daily build?
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> kod mene sve ok, 1.8
<SilverSpace> digne proc na 20% i cekas da otvori opcije
<drac0> meni je znao randomly zaklat proc
<SilverSpace> onda proc padne na 0%
<drac0> i to tipa 4-5 jezgri svaku
<drac0> par sek i onda padne
<SilverSpace> i kad ga otvaram treba mu vremena
<SilverSpace> inace mi sve sljaka ok 
<SilverSpace> ipod se ok u njemu ponasa
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: to ti je za daily wtf
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> Skyline
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj ti kazes na ovo :) http://bitURL.net/as8p
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ti se ja u tooo
<drac0> tu se vise ivoks kuzi :)
<drac0> odoh van s psetom, l8r
<ivoks> zna netko
<ivoks> ako zelim promijeniti DNS za .hr domenu
<ivoks> trebam li podnijeti zahtjev carnetu?
<ivoks> cini mi se da nije dovoljno samo promijeniti DNS zapise na trenutnom DNS serveru
<ivoks> dakle, na trenutnom DNS-u za promijenio NS zapise za domenu
<sale> ivoks: saljes HRTLD-03 i HRTLD-04 obrasce CARNetu
<ivoks> ne moze se napraviti transfer bez papira?
<sale> ako je besplatna .hr domena, ne
<ivoks> koji shit
<sale> tell me about it :-)
<ivoks> nasao sam server leasing :)
<ivoks> slozis si pravi server za 70 eura
<ivoks> mjesecno
<ivoks> quad core, 4GB RAM, 500GB mirror, 10mbps
<ivoks> i to HP
<ivoks> Nije pronađen ni jedan artikl.
<ivoks> pa ts...
<ivoks> molydon
<ivoks> http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?details=Ordern&cart_id=1609785.145.667&typ=R-158083&ranzahl=4&Breite=205&Quer=55&Felge=17&Speed=V&weiter=0&kategorie=6&Ang_pro_Seite=20&Transport=P&dsco=145&sowigan=Wi
<ivoks> mutavog li molydona
<ivoks> http://www.molydon.hr/?mol=gume-info&id=10047
<ivoks> pa imaju
<hbogner> pozdrv
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-18
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> pitanjce
<Neuromanc> hocu dodati interface eth0:0
<Neuromanc> u /etc/network/interfaces sam dodao:
<Neuromanc> auto eth0:0
<Neuromanc> iface eth0:0 inet static
<Neuromanc> address 192.168.1.41
<Neuromanc> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Neuromanc> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<Neuromanc> (ne doslovno no prave ip adrese nisu bitne
<Neuromanc> nastavljam ako ima ikog budnog ovako rano ujutro:)
<Neuromanc> jutro ptlo
<ptlo> jutro
<Neuromanc> ok, problem rijesen..
<hbogner> pozdrav
<guruHari> pozdrav svima, registrirao sam se na forumu ali ne dobivam aktivacijski e-mail. junk je isto prazan. u čemu je stvar?
<guruHari> prilikom registracije stavio sam kvačicu na sakriti email adresu, možda je to...
<guruHari> help.
<budz0r> SilverSpace: kako se zove onaj custom image androida koji je drac0 spomenuo neki dan?
<ptlo> cyanogen mod?
<budz0r> ptlo: e to, thx
<guruHari> molim nekog tko mi može pomoći oko mountanja wd my book diska da me kontaktira. hvala
<hbogner> guruHari, kaj te muci?
<guruHari> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<guruHari>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<guruHari>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<guruHari>        dmesg | tail  or so
<hbogner> kako ga mountas na desktopu ili serveru?
<guruHari> ne znam :)
<guruHari> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/ivan/ext_disk
<hbogner> preko terminala ili grafickog sucelja dvoklikom?
<guruHari> terminal
<hbogner> a da probas dvaput kliknuti na Places -> "wd my book"
<hbogner> mozda ti ga automatki mounta
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> meni je tako radilo
<hbogner> ok druga stvar koji fs je gore? ntfs?
<guruHari> piše hpfs/ntfs
<guruHari> pod places ga ne vidim uopće
<hbogner> a pod places > computer?
<hbogner> ustekas ga preko usb-a ili?
<guruHari> ne vidim
<guruHari> usb
<hbogner> ok ustekaj ga u komp i ukucaj: sudo fdisk -l
<hbogner> te to kopiraj na http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hbogner> da vidimo jel ti skuzi disk
<guruHari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533802/
<hbogner> ok kuzi ga i ntfs je
<hbogner> koja ti je bila mount komanda koju si pokusavao?
<guruHari> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/ivan/ext_disk
<guruHari> probao sam i: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /home/ivan/ext_disk
<guruHari> NTFS signature is missing.
<guruHari> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<guruHari> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<hbogner> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,user 0 0 /dev/sdb1 /home/ivan/ext_disk
<guruHari> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<guruHari> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<hbogner> probaj ovako
<guruHari> ok
<hbogner> javi kako je proslo
<guruHari> si siguran za onaj ,
<hbogner> nisam, probaj samo default
<guruHari> ntfs signature missing
<hbogner> ja to inace imam sve u fstab tako pa nikad nemountam rucno
<hbogner> hmm
<hbogner> makni one 0 0 
<guruHari> isto
<guruHari> kao da ne prepoznaje filesystem
<hbogner> jesi ga zadnji put koristio na win?
<hbogner> meni je externi ntfs znao stvarati probleme ako ga nisam safe remove pod win 
<guruHari> aha
<guruHari> koristio sam ga
<hbogner> pretpostavljam da si ga samo istekao
<guruHari> ne
<guruHari> samo shut down
<guruHari> sam se gasi sa kompom
<hbogner> hmm, valjda se onda napravi i safe remove
<hbogner> ako nista probaj ntfs-config
<hbogner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hbogner> imas ovdje uputstva
<guruHari> hvala
<hbogner> o senko, vidio te u novinama :D
<ptlo_> oj!
<ptlo_> kojim pak sad?
<hbogner> pa ona tvoja slika
<ptlo_> globus? :)
<hbogner> pod mostom te slikali, a svi ostali o uredima i kucama :D
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> globus
<budz0r> eros :))))
<hbogner> os reci da si beskucnik pa zivis pod mosom :D
<hbogner> ups, my bad, ima ih jos par vani :D
<ptlo_> yep, ima ih nekoliko po klupicamna
<hbogner> ispod mosta, u parkicu na klupici, pod maksimirskim stadionom, na mostu, stvarno :D
<hbogner> u svakom slucaju svaka cast :D
<ptlo_> hvala :)
<hbogner> guruHari, javi ako uspijes
<guruHari> ok
<hbogner> ptlo_, moze par pitanja na privat?
<ptlo_> moze
<guruHari> hbogner zapelo je kod korištenja ntfs-config. u njemu ne vidi se external devices u listi. kad sam dalje pokušao manualno konfigurirati ne vidi se sdb1 u listi diskova by_UUID. 
<hbogner> sad stvarno mislim da ga win nije dobro zgasio
<guruHari> ok budem probao
<guruHari> hvala na pomoci
<hbogner> ja jednom disk uopc enisam mogao koristiti dok na win nisma napravio safe remove
<hbogner> ali to je smao prijedlog, nije tocna dijagnoza
<guruHari> hbogner nece, ni kad sam safe remove ni kad sam ga iščupo i uključio nakon reboota
<hbogner> ok, nepada mi u ovom trenutku nista vis enapamet
<HmmZ0r> kako ono ide prikaz onih nota, jing jang i sranja ctrl nesto jel neko zna naizust
<dodobas> ctrl+shift+u
<dodobas> pa onda kod
<dodobas> ሳ
<dodobas> sto god to bilo.... :)
<HmmZ0r> e to :D
<dodobas> Ǉ
<dodobas> ǉubav :D
<HmmZ0r> kako ide taj lj :)
<HmmZ0r> share your code ! :)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, :)
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, kad cemo na pivu :D
<hbogner> jel ti se stucalo maloprije, tracao sam te s chus :D
<MmikeMRMA> e :)
<hbogner> idemo u subotu na Sabaton u mochvaru :D
<obruT> nju sam zadnji put vidio na maidenima u gorici
<obruT> dakle davno
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> i to prije koncerta dok sam jos bio trijezan ;)
<obruT> jer da sam ju vidio za vrijeme koncerta, ne bih se toga sjecao :)
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: U+01C9
<dodobas> http://www.utf8-chartable.de/unicode-utf8-table.pl
<dodobas> ovdje ces naci svasta :D
<dodobas> ⓭ je sretan broj 
<hbogner> pi... im materina i t-comu
<hbogner> koja procedura za dobiti ruter koji radi
<hbogner> ova kasda otkazuje
<hbogner> i zivcira me
<dodobas> odes u trgovinu i kupis ruter....
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, ocemo sutra bi morali moc recimo htjet? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, 3 puta sam zvao i 3 puta su mi rekli razlicite stvari
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, kad sutra?
<hbogner> ja ujutro moram do faksa
<hbogner> :D
<MmikeMRMA> navecer, necu ja moc po danu
<hbogner> ockej, moze navecer
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja sam ujutro zauzet
<hbogner> kaj je s ostalim, oc ejos tko ici?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ajde dolazi sutra :D
<dodobas> sta? opet se majmunovo slavi?
<hbogner> dodobas, ne nego petak :D
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, mogli bi probat' i volan izogranizirat, *trept* *trept*? :)
<hbogner> ima netko neki adsl ruter za preporucit?
<hbogner> bas gledam po ducanima
<chaky|work> hbogner: linksys wrt-54-gl + tomato + adsl modem (bilo koji)
<chaky|work> ja tako imam slozeno doma, sve 5
<hbogner> chaky, adsl mi treba, linksys nema paricu za telefon na sebi koliko znam
<hbogner> tj taj linksis, imam ga na faksu
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, ja isto :)
<MmikeMRMA> ja imam neki speedtouch
<MmikeMRMA> od amisa
<chaky|work> e nema, jer je to router, nema modem u sebi, zato sma i rekao + adsl modem
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, zakaj se ne prebacis na aminas?
<MmikeMRMA> amisa?
<hbogner> znaci telefon u ruter, internet van :D
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, zato kaj mi stara radi u t-comu i ima neke benificije, ali nemrem dobit heeni novi ruter bez komplikacija
<dodobas> dobre su to benificije :D
<dodobas> imam ja adsl modem koji ne koristim...
<chaky|work> od t-coma oni siemens scx 763 su dobri
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, a kaj fali ovom koji imas?
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, crkava
<hbogner> kasda
<chaky|work> nemoj bogati kasdu ni za modem imati. Imam je kod jednog korisnika, radi kao modem. Racunalo poziva adsl vezu, pa se ta kasda opet zna zblesiti
<hbogner> chaky, do prije pola godine sam imao dlink, koji je crkao, onda vratio staru kasda-u pa sad ona pocela pizditi
<MmikeMRMA> chaky, cim se bavis ti dolje, osim fotkanjem?
<MmikeMRMA> e, hbogner 
<MmikeMRMA> imam ti ja doma siemensa nekog
<MmikeMRMA> starog onog
<MmikeMRMA> to mi je silverspace davnih dana jos dao
<hbogner> i sad gledam kaj napraviti, kupiti sam novi ili traziti t-com da mi dostavi
<MmikeMRMA> pa ti mogu to dati?
<MmikeMRMA> jos sam mu cevape duzan za to  :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> jel to radi? i kolko trazis za to?
<hbogner> da mogu odhebati t-com
<hbogner> tj njihovu sluzbu za korisnike i njihov ruter
<hbogner> grrr, svatsa, koje komplikacije
<hbogner> cek mislim da sam i ja imao tog simensa :D
<dodobas> hbogner: imam ti ja samo modem....koji ne koristim...
<dodobas> mijenjam da steak u steak house-u :D
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> ides :)
<MmikeMRMA> ja htio za pivu :)
<hbogner> he he he
<MmikeMRMA> al' s obzirom da sam duzan cevape za to mozemo cesiju neku napraviti :)
<hbogner> thx ljudi, vidjet cu pa vam javim ako treba
<hbogner> moram jos vidjet opcije
<hbogner> bas gledam opcije za bnet
<hbogner> posto kod njih vec imam tv
<hbogner> ima tko tu na b-netu
<hbogner> kakva su vam iskustva?
<chaky|work> draco je na bnetu, pa evo zadnjih dana nesto pizdi
<dodobas> ima i btnet :)
<hbogner> btnet?
<dodobas> http://www.btnet.hr/dostupnost.aspx
<dodobas> kaze kvatric...ali u moju ulicu t-com ne pusta nikog...
<ptlo_> btnet je kablovinje nekakvo
<ptlo_> iako im je ime preslicno bnetu da bih imao dobro misljenje o njima
<ptlo_> cini mi se ko da im je dio poslovnog modela kradja bnetovih mozebitnih korisnika :)
<ptlo_> (samo po imenu)
<sdgilgjq> kje ste budale
<sdgilgjq> I
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/sabaton.jpg :D
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, ne radi dropbox :)
<SilverSp1ce> tko je ovdje lud
<MmikeMRMA> nisam (bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)
<MmikeMRMA> kmeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MmikeMRMA> potrgao sam si silikonski rukoodmarac
<SilverSp1ce> MmikeMRMA: rukoodmarac?????
<impy> http://dropbox.com/u/3220458/sabaton.jpg  radi
<HmmZ0r> djeste betjari
<SilverSpace> evo upravo dosp iz tvojeg kvarta
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, a da, onaj gumeni drek silikonski, znas na kaj mislims
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, eee :) kul' mi te vidjeti tu svakidanskoro :)
<MmikeMRMA> impy, da, izgleda da hbogneru ne radi kak spada :)
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, meni radi, to je moj link :D
<HmmZ0r> mda ko sanader, kambeko sam se
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: jebiga, sto se ne javis za pivu, al i na poslu sam jel
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: aa kuzim
<Neuromanc> :)
<HmmZ0r> e MmikeMRMA kakav si u awku da mi nesto pokusas docarat ljudski nesto mi sintaksno nejasno :)
<HmmZ0r> kratko je ofkors
<HmmZ0r> il neko drugi ? :D
<MmikeMRMA> pa ono
<MmikeMRMA> mogu probat
<MmikeMRMA> al' nisam nesh presuper :)
<HmmZ0r> evo npr. mislim znam kako radi al mi nije jasno
<HmmZ0r> awk 'c-->0;/string/{c=10}'
<HmmZ0r> nadji string i printaj 10 linija poslje njega 
<HmmZ0r> ali ovo mi nije jasno -->0 sto je ta 0 i 2 crte te >
<HmmZ0r> ne printa i string koji je matchira u ovom slucaju jel
<HmmZ0r> kuzis nemogu guglat --> u awku :D
<HmmZ0r> ajde baje, nije valda da je senko jedini koji to ubija
<ivoks> JEBEMTI KINEZE!
<ivoks> kupim stolicu za ured
<ivoks> i idem ju slozit
<ivoks> i ja ne kuzim, ti ljudi nemaju percepciju velicine
<ivoks> naravno, uvezeno iz kine
<ivoks> nisam toliko bogat da kupujem jeftino :(
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, e, fakaat ne kuzim :)
<MmikeMRMA> moj kung-fu je tu malo los :)
<HmmZ0r> ma kuzim ja sto radi al me zanimaju ove crtice
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> nea veze skuzit cu eventualy sad diffam outpute :)
<civija> HmmZ0r: stavi npr. c-->9 i vidi koliko ti onda linija ispise :)
<HmmZ0r> mda :)
<HmmZ0r> thx:)
<HmmZ0r> uu fancy 
<HmmZ0r> $ su - root
<HmmZ0r> Password:
<HmmZ0r> su: Not a member of the SU_ROOT_GROUP defined in /etc/default/security
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> nis mi ne moze na masine nista!
<Neuromanc> lol ivoks
<Neuromanc> btw jesu ovi u t-mobile čuli za testna okruženja?
<Neuromanc> kako uspijevaju tako nesposobni biti...
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ?
<Neuromanc> mmike pa vec 3 dana imaju brdo problema u mreži zbog nadogradnje sustava
<MmikeMRMA> ah
<MmikeMRMA> tmobile
<MmikeMRMA> ja sam na vipnetu 
<MmikeMRMA> pa mi je trenutno ok ):)
<Neuromanc> :)
<MmikeMRMA> mysql je totalni promasaj :(
<Neuromanc> a nije
<Neuromanc> jednostavan je i za jednostavne stvari dobro radi
<Neuromanc> ako si manijak kao amon može ti super raditi i u ozbiljnom okruženju
<MmikeMRMA> To on samo misli da mu super radi
<Neuromanc> a za ozbiljnije stvari ce vecina ljudi uzeti ozbiljniju bazu
<Neuromanc> mmike a gle, donosi pare, on to odrzava da se vrti
<Neuromanc> naucio je svaku sitnicu o njemu i moze ga natjerati da radi kak treba
<Neuromanc> s postgreom bi vjerojatno s puno manje truda radilo jos bolje
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, kaj vi koristitie
<Neuromanc> tele2 u firmi
<Neuromanc> ako pricamo o mobitelima
<Neuromanc> informix za produkciju
<Neuromanc> ako pricamo o bazama
<Neuromanc> ms sql za manje bitne stvari
<Neuromanc> informix na aixu
<HmmZ0r> f0kin banksta :)
<MmikeMRMA> kaj nije taj informix odumro vise?
<MmikeMRMA> mergean u DB2?
<MmikeMRMA> ja sam nesto malo brljao po tom db2 dok sam u infomareu bio
<MmikeMRMA> isto na aixu
<HmmZ0r> Neuromanc: sto fali oraclu ? :)
<Neuromanc> pa dobar je oracle
<Neuromanc> no informix više odgovara našim potrebama
<HmmZ0r> ne znam samo kolko cepaju, jel db2 isto cepa po cpu ?
<HmmZ0r> pache po koru :)
<Neuromanc> ne znam o cijenama
<HmmZ0r> ma ne o cijeni samo jer per core kao kod oracle. Cijene su ionako oformljene prema stranci posebno :)
<MmikeMRMA> da mi netko jos samo pokaze sto to oracle moze a postgres ne moze, eeee :)
<HmmZ0r> rac ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> :) marketinska magla :) naravno da moze :)
<HmmZ0r> pa ne znam pitam : )
<HmmZ0r> rac, bez fajlsistema ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa eto, velim :)
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, oracle moze naplacivat po jezgri  :D
<Neuromanc> kompletna usluga
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner,  :)
<HmmZ0r> :))))
<MmikeMRMA> ne zelis bazu bez filesystema
<MmikeMRMA> tj, bar ja ne znam za situaciju kad zelis to
<MmikeMRMA> ubio si cacheing koji ti filesystem/os rade, postres se, recimo, jako oslanja na to
<HmmZ0r> sto je ono izaslo sad na pg, 9tka je aktualna ?
<hbogner> oracle takodjer moze limitirati verziju na odredjeni broj jezgri, na ogredjenu velicinu baze i jos neke stvarcice
<MmikeMRMA> hbogner, kak' to mislis/
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, jeps, 9tka
<MmikeMRMA> al' nisam se jos stigao ozbiljno baviti istom
<Neuromanc> mmike koji kur ce ti cachiranje koje ti os nudi
<HmmZ0r> znaci mmike, mozes imat 2 stroja, 2 baze u racu sa failoverom/loadbalacing i sve te djidje midje
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, pa ona "besplatna" studentska verzija je limitirana 
<HmmZ0r> xe ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, naravno
<HmmZ0r> kewl:)
<MmikeMRMA> s tim da si ubio performanse time jer kod insert/update/delete moras cekati na commit sa oba servera
<HmmZ0r> kolko ja shvacam (ne puno) rac se slaze sa zajednickim diskovima na oba stroja, neki cluster fs ili sl, ili na raw
<HmmZ0r> tako da ne vidim gdje bi duplo komita to je i dalje jedna baza jel
<ivoks> ali ti je cluster fs uvijek govno
<ivoks> 10x sporiji od obisnog
<ivoks> obicnog
<ivoks> osim ako ne das hrpuno novaca za vxfs
<HmmZ0r> a sa raw diskovima ?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne bih bas nesto zapisivao s vise strojeva bez DLM-a
<ivoks> fail over i brzina ne idu zajedno
<HmmZ0r> to je isto fs vjerovatno unutar oracla se brine o tome jle
<HmmZ0r> isto k
<HmmZ0r> isti*
<ivoks> ?
<HmmZ0r> unutar oracle se handla locking prepostavljam jel :)
<ivoks> valjda
<HmmZ0r> ma idu ako imas klasican klaster i bok
<Neuromanc> mmike kod clustera su isti diskovi sa storagea
<Neuromanc> kakvo bozje cekanje
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, opce nije bitno kak se slaze, bitno je kaj zelis postici
<MmikeMRMA> a zelis postici da imas 2 (ili vise) strojeva, i da ako jedan prdne da ostali rade kako spada
<MmikeMRMA> i da aplikacija koja koristi bazu to ne skuzi
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, a jel? a kako rjesavas problem da jedan 'node' u custeru radi UPDATE vaki a drugi UPDATE naki?
<ivoks> Neuromanc: nisu diskovi problem, vec logika
<ivoks> FS, locking
<ivoks> ako zelis s jednog i drugog pisati u isto vrijeme, jedan treba cekati da drugi zapise
<ivoks> sto znaci da se dogovaraju preko mreze
<MmikeMRMA> da :)
<MmikeMRMA> ili se FS mora dogovarati
<MmikeMRMA> ili se baze moraju dogovarati
<MmikeMRMA> sto god :)
<MmikeMRMA> In RAC the node performing the write-transaction must take ownership of the relevant area of the database: typically this involves a request across the cluster interconnection (local IP network) to transfer the data-block ownership from another node to the one wishing to do the write. This takes a relatively long time (from a few milliseconds to tens of milliseconds) compared to single database-node using in-memory operations. Fo
<MmikeMRMA> r many types of applications, the time spent coordinating block access across systems is low relative to the many operations on the system, and RAC will scale comparably to a single system. Moreover, high read-transactional databases (such as data-warehousing applications) work very well under RAC, as no need for ownership-transfer exists. (Oracle 11g has made many enhancements in this area and performs a lot better than earlier 
<MmikeMRMA> versions for read-only workloads[citation needed].)
<MmikeMRMA> Znaci, za puno writeova - katastrofa, sporo, jbg, nemre bolje. Za puno citanja radi ok, jer nema potrebe za 'lockingom'.
<MmikeMRMA> Mysql to ima rjeseno sa svojom streaming replikacijom - jedan server je server na koji pises, ostali su serveri s kojih se cita. Bed je samo sto aplikacija mora toga biti svjesna.
<MmikeMRMA> Za postgres imas slony koji radi to isto. Ili imas pgpool koji radi isto sto i RAC.
<MmikeMRMA> Samo sto je taj RAC tako napuhan i megaultrapresuper i kosta novaca i mora biti izvrstan!
<MmikeMRMA> Jer, kak' bi to bilo, kosta para, a nije izvrsno!
<HmmZ0r> osobno mislim da je to drkanje, zelim obican klaster s mogucnosti replikacije podataka na bazi blokova na drugi par diskova u storage-u
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, pa gle, ako ti treba zero-downtime, onda nemas puno opcija. 
<MmikeMRMA> Ako ti nije bed downtime od minutu-dve-pet, onda slozis (s postgresom) WAL arhiviranje na warm-standby server. I kad prvi prdne, ako prdne, drugi se budi i nastavlja di je prvi stao. 
<HmmZ0r> jebiga nemam, al sto znaci bilo chemu ako je downtime u klasteru dok se package ne podigne
<HmmZ0r> ako su aplikcije loshe onda je problem.
<MmikeMRMA> Pa da, uvijek aplikacija mora biti svjesna potencijalnog sranja.
<MmikeMRMA> S MySQLom slozis tu njegovu replikaciju. I ako prdne master, slave postaje master, i nastavjla s radom. Bed je (kod mysqla) vratiti master nazad u pogon :) 
<MmikeMRMA> S postgresom je to malo lakse.
<MmikeMRMA> MSSQL ima slican kufer ,zovu to 'transactional' replikaciju - shipanje transakcijskih logova.
<HmmZ0r> moram itj cya
<MmikeMRMA> beek :)
<sale> pazi usporedbu http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2
<rob||> jebo nokia app wizzard i njihove admine
<RULR> treba mi pomoc oko printera
<RULR> Canon S750 driver
<RULR> googlao sam, nema rjesenja, ne mogu koristiti printer, ima li neka druga alternativa kao nekakav poseban software ili sl.
<RULR> sutra mi je ispit, treba mi printer, halo!
<RULR> moram li windows instalirat kao konačno rješenje...
<RULR> koristim ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-19
<MmikeDOMA> E, daklem, onaj HP Probook
<MmikeDOMA> katastrofa nad katastrofama
<MmikeDOMA> ne radi nit right-click na onom touchpadu :) :)
<dodobas> HP FTW :D
<MmikeDOMA> Uzas :)
<MmikeDOMA> Inace. Kreiranje unique constrainta nad tablicom od 50M recorda. Postgres cca 5 minuta, mysql cca 17 sati.
<ptlo> je
<ptlo> ko ti kriv kaj ne koristis waterfall metodu
<HmmZ0r> koje su postavke za t-com web and walk poludit cu :)
<ptlo> trebao si znati za constrainte prije punjenja baze
<ptlo> to je sql way
<HmmZ0r> jel netko ima to sve sam slozio stik se vidi, ali nemogu se spojit propisno
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, kak to mislis?
<MmikeDOMA> mislis da prvo napravim tablicu, sa constraintima i svime, i onda napunim bazu?
<hbogner> stigo ciko iz t-shrota s novim ruterom, 0kn, 0 dana produzenja ugovora
<ptlo> da
<MmikeDOMA> pa, ako postgresu tako napravim onda je punjenje tablice jedno 5-6 puta sporije
<MmikeDOMA> mssqlu isto tako
<MmikeDOMA> bulk load se radi tako da se maknu svi constrainti/indeksi, napuni se tablica, i onda se kreira to sve
<MmikeDOMA> budem probao tako i sa mysqlom, moguce da se mysql tu naopacke ponasa
<ptlo> ne bih se cudio, da
<ptlo> iako ne znam zasto se uopce zamaras sa tim oracleovim poluproizvodom :)
<MmikeDOMA> za novac? :)
<MmikeDOMA> covjek ima klaster od 50ak mysqlservera i htio bi to prebaciti na postgres
<ptlo> aaa
<ptlo> dobar razlog :)
<MmikeDOMA> da :)
<HmmZ0r> uglavom radi, krivo sam sim stavio :)) 
<HmmZ0r> al sporo do bola jedino. bitche da se taj tcom raspada po shavovima
<hbogner> via grad
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> dakle ta gradjevina
<ivoks> tamo se mora mreza redizajnirati
<ivoks> odluci se vise
<ivoks> cini se da dodobas i ivoks_ pate od istih problema
<HmmZ0r> e jel ko koristi o t-com ove usbove trenutno i kaka je brzina vama
<ivoks> ja sam imao tele2 i vip
<ivoks> sada vise ne vidim nikakv smisao tih usb stickova
<HmmZ0r> pa ja to za sestru
<HmmZ0r> slazemo joj a nije bas brzo..
<HmmZ0r> ono pre pre sporo
<ivoks> isuse
<ivoks> lenovou
<ivoks> govno jedno
<ivoks> laptop mi bipce kada stisnem neke tipke
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, u laptopu imas gsm mogul?
<MmikeDOMA> mobul
<MmikeDOMA> modil
<MmikeDOMA> hahahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> modul! :)
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> i nije se culo do sad
<ivoks> i cuje se samo kada radim alt tab izmedju tocno odredjena dva terminala
<ivoks> sad se vise ne cuje
<ivoks> al ono, priguseni visokofrekventni zvuk
<HmmZ0r> to ti uleti tab u konzolu 
<HmmZ0r> aha lol
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: gle
<HmmZ0r> ubit tog kineza pored diska :)
<ivoks> nisam ja prvi put sjeo za komp :)
<ivoks> znam sto softver proizvodi, a sto hardver
<ivoks> nije ni hard
<ivoks> hard je ssd i na drugoj strani
<ivoks> ovdje su procesor i ram
<ivoks> pa nije se valjda on sad uvrijedio
<ivoks> uvrijedio
<ivoks> sad ce i dodobas nestati :)
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> smijesno :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, meni monitor zuji ako je ravnina koja je paralelna s displayem monitora okomita (ili vrlo blizu okomice) na stol :)
<MmikeDOMA> moram ga nagnuti malcice unazad da ne zuji :)
<MmikeDOMA> AOC monitor, inace
<MmikeDOMA> ne preporucam :)
<ivoks> jucer kupim stolac za ured
<ivoks> made in china, naravno
<ivoks> i nosac za naslonjac je sirok 20cm
<ivoks> a utor u koji ide 15cm
<ivoks> koji su mutavi konji
<ivoks> koji su to...
<ivoks> gledam i ne vjerujem, i na uputama lijepo nacrtano kako to ide unutra i onda se zasarafi :)
<ivoks> cak su i rupe na pravom mjestu
<ivoks> al ne moze slon u frizider
<ivoks> nisam rasist, ali ovi kinezi su fakat... uh.
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ako se nesto moglo skompajlirati s postgresom 8.3, kolika je sansa da ce raditi i sa 8.4?
<ivoks> tj., da ce se moci kompajlirati
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> mislis na neke externe libraryje?
<MmikeDOMA> koje onda loadas u postgres?
<ivoks> ne
<MmikeDOMA> nego?
<ivoks> imam program koji se moze vezati na postgres
<ivoks> pa vidim da mu je 8.4 ili veci eksplicitno naveden
<MmikeDOMA> a koristi sto? libpq, jdbc... ?
<ivoks> ma headere
<ivoks> libpq-dev valjda
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, libpq
<MmikeDOMA> neznam, eto... nisam siguran koliko se mijenjalo i sto se mijenjalo
<ivoks> ne znam sto Y predstavlja u X.Y kod postgresa
<MmikeDOMA> inace, sto se tice samog sql/plpgsqla ima par promjena, al' su backwards kompabitilne
<MmikeDOMA> major release
<MmikeDOMA> 8.3 i 8.4 su razlicite verzije
<ivoks> a sta je onda X? epoha?
<MmikeDOMA> recimo :)
<MmikeDOMA> 8.x.y - y su bugfix releasevi
<ivoks> a dobro, budem probao
<MmikeDOMA> i preporuka je imati zadnji
<MmikeDOMA> a, kaj radi program?
<ivoks> backup
<MmikeDOMA> postgresA?
<ivoks> ne, generalno backup ; rijec je o baculi
<ivoks> zelim s hardyem backupirati lucide
<ivoks> a lucid ima noviju baculu
<ivoks> pa moram i na hardya staviti noviju baculu
<ivoks> a novija bacula trazi noviji postgres
<ivoks> e sad... necu backportati jos i postgres :D
<MmikeDOMA> eh :)
<MmikeDOMA> neznam, probaj :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ce baculi postgres?
<ivoks> da drzi podatke sto kada i gdje je backupirano
<ivoks> i da ima catalog itd
<ivoks> moze koristiti sqlite, mysql ili postgres
<ivoks> bacula je inace prilicno mocan backup sustav
<ptlo> jedan dobar razlog zasto ne slozis da koristi sqlite?
<ivoks> malo kompliciran za sloziti
<ivoks> ptlo: da, rijec je o milijonima datoteka :)
<ptlo> so?
<ivoks> vec imam mysql koji se vrti na tom stroju
<ivoks> nije poanta da ovo radim samo za sebe
<ivoks> zelim napraviti backport svih bacula* paketa s lucida na hardy
<ptlo> ahaaa
<ivoks> staviti u ppa
<ivoks> tak da svi to mogu koristiti
<ivoks> woho!
<ivoks> ulovio priliku i ubio irssi na tom storju
<ivoks> troju
<ivoks> stroju
<ivoks> khm
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, i dalje mislim da ces manje muke imati sa sqliteom
<dodobas> cini se da puko' internet 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ja uopce necu koristiti postgres
<MmikeDOMA> iako, super je sto postgres moze raditi u minimalistickom okruzenju - daj mu 20 megi rama, i raditi ce k'o veliki
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: samo zelim napraviti pakete za one koji to mozda zele
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, dobro ti se cini :) nesh su popravljali, neke cijevi su bile zakrzljale
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: (koristiti postgres za baculu)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, a, kuzim
<ivoks> libpq-dev (>= 8.4)
<ivoks> a idem probati, pa kud puklo da puklo
<ivoks> eth0: received packet with own address as source address
<ivoks> dodobas: netko se igrao s mrezom na AGG-u
<ivoks> sto je cudno
<ivoks> jer nisu povezane :D
<dodobas> jucer je carnet ujutro neku opremu mjenjao...
<ivoks> a danas?
<ivoks> su vracali staru :)
<ivoks> tak
<dodobas> mozda :D
<ivoks> 24x7 Supportper system per year$9,000
<ivoks> skoro 50000kn za support za... OpenLDAP na jednom stroju :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6995033/ <-- cartoon o MongoDBu, odlican :)
<ivoks> to je isto nosql?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: dobar :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) skroz dobar :)
<ivoks> ima i nastavak :)
<ivoks> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7023615/
<ivoks> retarded monkey :D
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: nadam se da znas kako postoji i za mysql :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, kojo?
<dodobas> http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1085685966/mysql-is-not-acid-compliant
<ivoks> you write about how you solved a self inflicted problem
<ivoks> like it's a fucking revolution
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas,  :) hahahahah :)
<dodobas> taking your data and vominting it on hard drive :D
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa sto nije tako :D
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, dalo mi super ideju za ove testove sto radim
<dodobas> kakvu :D
<MmikeDOMA> s postgresom sam to vise puta testirao
<MmikeDOMA> slozim pytonushu koja simulira OLTP load
<MmikeDOMA> i znam tocno kad sto moram imati u bazi
<MmikeDOMA> i u pola rada izstekam stroj iz struje
<MmikeDOMA> postgres nikad nema zajeb, ako je do klijenta doslo COMMIT_OK, onda je to sigurno zapisano na disk
<MmikeDOMA> bed je, doduse, na desktop diskovima gdje ne mozes uvijek iskljuciti write-cache
<MmikeDOMA> pa ti se moze desiti da je disk rekao OSu da je fsync prosao (a u biti nije jer je u cacheu od diska samo), OS to da postgresu, postgres to da aplikaciji
<MmikeDOMA> al' na serverima nikad nisam imao taj problem, a uvijek bih to radio prije nego napravim upgrade sa 8.2->8.3...
<MmikeDOMA> 'postgresql has been around since the fuckin indies...' :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 80s
<MmikeDOMA> jel?
 * MmikeDOMA se pokriva usima
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, ova je za tebe: http://rickosborne.org/download/SQL-to-MongoDB.pdf
<ivoks> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7101381/
<ivoks> using their source files as random generator for ssl
<ivoks> :DDDDD
<ivoks> random keys, pardon :)
<ivoks> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7129579/
<ivoks> i ovaj je dobar
<MmikeDOMA> :) /me si je otvorio account tamo pa ce sad svoje filmice raditi :)
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, ne treba mi salabahter jer mi je MongoDB logika sasvim intuitivna za ono za sta koristim MongoDB :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7730719/
<ptlo> ali odlican salabahter svejedno, hvala :)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, nije salabahter nego usporedba :)
<ptlo> salabahter :)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, btw, si vidio filmic, prvi koji sam postao? :) i onda drugi, koji usporedjuje postgres i mysql :)
<ptlo> aok razmisljas na sql nacin, kako to pretociti u mongodb nacin :)
<ptlo> umm sori nisam filmice gledao
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, jest, jest. Bas sam neki dan s frendom pricao o tome - tesko mi je prestati razmisljati u setovima.
<ptlo> ova usporedba je grozna
<MmikeDOMA> koja?
<ptlo> zato jer usporedjuje nesto sto je prirodno u sqlu/relacijama, sa necim sto uopce nije tipican use-case u mongodbu
<obruT> tip je fakat dobar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, sql to mongodb
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, bio na skyeu
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, padala kisa za poludit, nist nisam vidio ;)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo eh :)
 * MmikeDOMA gnjili po C kodu!
 * obruT gnjili po java kodu!
<SilverSpace> obruT: ooooo koji filmich
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: definitivno jedan od boljih (ok, oni s liz hatch su bolji :))
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, predobar je lik
<MmikeDOMA> jedino mi nije jasno di je naso tolko sunca u skockoj
<ivoks> lik je lud
<ivoks> jeste mu vidjeli ruke dok pije?
<ivoks> ljubicasto sve koliko ih je lomio
<SilverSpace> ili od hladnoce
<ivoks> nebi mu bile samo polaktice takve
<SilverSpace> tak i moje poljubichaste
<SilverSpace> ali sigurnoih je lomio tko zna koliko puta
<obruT> bas sam pricao s ekipom na jednom drugom kanalu: da imam bar dio tih vjestina, put na posao i doma bi mi bio sasma drugaciji :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A
<obruT> ovako samo projurim biciklom, evenutalno ko zadnji papak skocim s rinzola :)
<obruT> ivoks: nabrijavas se na zimu ? :)
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> moja ekipa isto :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja se nadam da ce snijeg zatrpati zagreb
<ivoks> pa da se s 4. kata bacim na dasci
<MmikeDOMA> mozes i to :)
<SilverSpace> jaooo koje vozilo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm_2PnSkWck&feature=related
<SilverSpace> koji freak ovaj na dasci uh
<dodobas> http://imgur.com/bVfJF posteno, drzi se programa :D
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<obruT> dodobas :)
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> ono ce raditi
<ivoks> kompajliralo se
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pg?
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> kul
<rob||> djisus, pa zar i takvih likova ima "Pismo Onuru iz Bosne - http://www.lupiga.com/vijesti/index.php?id=5665 "
<ivoks> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200812-1237/
<ivoks> Ready, nije Certified
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> bas je bio ljep suncan dan danas
<hbogner> cjeli dan po gradu
<SilverSpace> koji ruter si dobio
<hbogner> thomson tg782(i)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, nemrem danas. frend postaje tata pa hoce da pijenmo
<MmikeDOMA> pijemo
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, super jer ni meni nije bas najbolje vrijeme :D
<hbogner> ok to je vec drugi tata u tjedean dana
<MmikeDOMA> ma joj
<MmikeDOMA> svi su se nesto udjecili
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem ja pit tolko ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> starimo :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jes ti sad bio u eteru?
<MmikeDOMA> nik! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> znate prodaje li netko kod nas router (po mogucnosti s wifiem) koji ima VPN na sebi
<ivoks> ili da uzmem bezvremenski
<ivoks> http://www.hardsoft.hr/artikl.asp?item=router-bezicni-linksys-wrt54gl&code=0430814&cat=mrezna-oprema---aktivna
<ivoks> i stavim gore sam sto zelim :)
<hbogner> :D
<Neuromanc> ivoks mikrotik?
<ivoks> budem pogledao
<ivoks> Bing voice search is just spining and spining with a caption 'Thinking' :)
<ivoks> :DD:D:D:D:D:D:D
<ivoks> evo za sve Andorid ljubitelje: http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7129579/
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-20
<SilverSpace> super
<MmikeMRMA> Kol'ko je tesko fakeati http_referer?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QFK1cLhytY
<ivoks> da, to sam vidio prije par mjeseci
<ivoks> super fora :)
<ivoks> al fali nesto
<ivoks> to nije cijeli trailer
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl1f1-Da0OI
<ivoks> fali ovo od 2:40 do 2:45 :D
<SilverSpace> arsenal vodi 2:0 protiv totthema
<SilverSpace> bell se ni ne vidi
<SilverSpace> igra samo modric
<SilverSpace> i to sa dosta gresaka
<ivoks> slava virtio-u
 * ivoks je kupio jos jedan WRT54GL
<ivoks> ak to nije najbolji wifi router, onda wifi ne postoji
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi mogao imat jednog
<SilverSpace> ovaj thomson zajebava
<SilverSpace> wifi nikakav
<ivoks> al ovo je model star... ne znam, valjda 5 godina
<ivoks> ako ne i vise cak
<SilverSpace> 2:2
<SilverSpace> Plymouth Manager https://launchpad.net/plymouth-manager/+download
<budz0r> ivoks: postoji u hgspotu jedan tplinkov router, duplo jeftiniji od wrt-a a ima opciju da na njega natocis neki linux, recimo tomato ili openwrt
<budz0r> ivoks: mislio sam ti jos jucer javit, ali smugnuo si
<SilverSpace> 2:3
<ivoks> ma nabijem hgspot
<ivoks> bio sam tamo
<ivoks> cekao 10 minuta
<SilverSpace> preokrenuli rezultat
<ivoks> i otisao u chipoteku
<Neuromanc> ivoks ma bolje uzmi mikrotik onda
<ivoks> vec sam uzeo linksys
<ivoks> dobri stari provjereni
<budz0r> istina
<ivoks> vec sam natocio gore dd-wrt-vpn
<budz0r> kul
<Neuromanc> pa to je isto ok
<ivoks> root@DD-WRT:~#
<ivoks> mrakaca
<HmmZ0r> sto ako ti crkne, jel ostaje garancija
<SilverSpace> onda ga dotuces da se ni ne vidi kaj je gore :)
 * HmmZ0r ♬  ♪ ♫  > Slayer - Black Magic 
<HmmZ0r> epska stvar :)
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: ako crkne, crkne
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: kupim novi
<ivoks> a dok crkne, nadam se da cu ga zamijeniti s pravom opremom
<ivoks> uostalom, imam jedan i kod staraca, vec 3 godine veselo radi
<HmmZ0r> dobro lako kupit samo me zanimalo jel bi priznali ili ne
<ivoks> pa stavis mu defaultni firmware
<ivoks> ako ne mozes, onda ga ni oni ne mogu procitati
<ivoks> tak da...
<SilverSpace> lol gledam zasto mi ne tadi quiet splash a ja kopirao liniju i krivu zakomentirao, koja budaletina
<HmmZ0r> zajeban je taj grub kad imas sata i ide diskove :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: ma nije
<HmmZ0r> mene je izmasakrira tolko da sam promjenio cijeli layout diskova
<SilverSpace> doduse ja sve pri instalaciji iskopcam osim diska na koji instaliram :)
<SilverSpace> nikad se ne zna :)
<HmmZ0r> ma ne stavis windows na prvi disk prva particija i onda radi sve ok (ide i sata komba)
<HmmZ0r> ja sam ima jedan disk (2) linux, prvi 230 gb linux particija, pa onda 2 ntfs od cega jedna windows
<HmmZ0r> kako to nije radilo bro :D
<HmmZ0r> svaki rebut drugacije.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi probao ono poboljsanje u hernelu 
<SilverSpace> bemti kak slova krivo pisem kad u mraku sjedim
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> netko je napisao kako se to moze i bez kernela
<ivoks> postoji fs cgroups
<ivoks> koji se moze za to iskoristiti
<ivoks> OpenVPN - Enabled
<ivoks> weeeha
<COMCAD> sale si tu? :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> siemens se ne moze prebaciti u pppoe pass trough
<ivoks> mrzim ih
<ivoks> mrzim!
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> sad na njemu moram sloziti port forward
<ivoks> pa smijesno
<ivoks> vratim se kad slozim
<Neuromanc> ajd sretno
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sljaka :)
<ivoks> al svejedno ih mrzim :)
<rsedak> dan
<ivoks> hej roby
<rsedak> he :-)
<rsedak> j
<rsedak> ivoks: koga to mrzis?
<ivoks> telekome jer zakljucavaju ove svoje polumodeme
<rsedak> razumljivo da ih ne volis :-)
<rsedak> prije par tjedana odem kupiti adsl mode/router a covjek me pita ocete onaj na koji mozete staviti linux? :-)
<rsedak> malo je googlao o meni, a valjde me vidio i na telki :-)
<HmmZ0r> znaci etiketirani si gik
<rsedak> a eto
<ivoks> jos malo pa ce ti se poceti klanjati na cesti :)
<rsedak> samo to ne :-) dosta mi je da kad naletim na moje lokalne informaticare, da vicu evo naseg linuksaas :-)
<HmmZ0r> lave care, radin to za pare, kuje konjak i cigare
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: potpisujem :-)
<drac0> vecer
<SilverSpace> veceraaa
<hbogner> ne hvala, upravo jeo :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovom Vettelu busi gume ko lud
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, gotova je sezona, sta ti opet s time gaytellom spamash :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.f1-hr.com/
<SilverSpace> pireli ne valja
<SilverSpace> vittelu pucaju gume
<drac0> bude to pirelli popravio
<drac0> vis kako starom liscu ne pucaju
<SilverSpace> inace izgledaju da su gume ok
<SilverSpace> brze ko i ove stare
<drac0> gume su ok, gaytell ne zna voziti :)
<SilverSpace> skuplja cavle 
<drac0> i staklo
<drac0> SilverSpace, i jel bio update na froju?
<SilverSpace> drac0: nist jos
<drac0> al ga otezu ...
<drac0> vec si mogao odavno voziti froju
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel ti legend zakljucan na vip?
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne znam nisam probao ali mislim da je
<drac0> ne vjerujem da su android zakljucani
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi vidio novo pojacanje u medveschaku
<drac0> evo vecina ekipe koje znam da ima android na vipu, svi otkljucani
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam, tko?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/veteran-na-probnom-ugovoru-s-454-utakmice-u-nhl-u-199098
<SilverSpace> nhl_lovac
<SilverSpace> je da je stra
<drac0> da ne bi medvescak ko cibona :)
<SilverSpace> ma nece
<SilverSpace> oni imaju sponzore
<drac0> al neka, ako se ima  by all means, samo neka dofuraju ovakve iskusnjare ...
<drac0> imala ih je i cibona :)
<SilverSpace> aha 
 * hbogner slusa: Sabaton - Hail To The King
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj to slusas
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pripremam se za koncert, svedjani
<drac0> hbogner, da kad su sabaton?
<hbogner> drac0, danas u 8
<drac0> hbogner, boogaloo?
<hbogner> tvornica
<hbogner> trebalo bit u mocvari, ali prebacili
<drac0> vis nisam to ni skuzio :)
<drac0> aah ionako se nema para, stedi se za neke druge konceve soon to happen ;)
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T4lzDUxNlk
<hbogner> za kaj stedis?
<SilverSpace> slusam Stabbing Westward
<drac0> hbogner, nile, septicflesh i maideni par konceva za redom u 2011. ;)
<hbogner> ja za par minuta gibam van pa vas sve ozdravljam
<hbogner> *pozdravljam
<hbogner> cao drugari
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovaj http://deadbeef.sf.net sa tabovima
<MmikeMRMA> mysql> create index test_ix on test(some_number);
<MmikeMRMA> Query OK, 20000000 rows affected (1 day 1 hour 12 min 47.42 sec)
<MmikeMRMA> Records: 20000000  Duplicates: 0  Warnings: 0
 * ivoks se osjeca ponovno mladim
 * ivoks kompajlira kernel :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: e, ja sam to neki dan radio! Na ovom govnetu od laptopa mi nije wireless radio pa sam morao novi kernel metati.
<MmikeMRMA> Doduse, na Suseu koji je dosao s laptopom je, dakako, sve radilo. Al' taj Suse je neupotrebljiv :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, hahaha lol sta su ti podvalili? :D
<ivoks> bolje da ne znas sto ja sad radim :)
<ivoks> mijenjam device-mapper u kernelu :D
<ivoks> brijem da cu si polomit... sve
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ma, neki probook
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, znas koji drek, majko mila
<drac0> omg sta je to
 * drac0 ide spucat strudlu od sira i jabuka
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, to je drek, ukratko. Mislim, fakat opce ne kuzim onog debila tko je osmislio taki laptop.
<MmikeMRMA> Na stranu to sto mi ne radi right-click na touchpadu u ubuntu i tako to
<ivoks> right click ne radi?!
<ivoks> pa... wtf... kak?!
<ivoks> mozda ga treba omoguciti u biosu?
<ivoks> mislim, right click je standardna funkcija
<ivoks> svi misevi rade isto
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks to je onaj multitouch
<ivoks> aha
<MmikeMRMA> pa valjda zato
<MmikeMRMA> mislim, kad ustekam USB misa onda naravno radi
<ivoks> pa ne vjerujem da su tipke isto kroz multitouch
<MmikeMRMA> pa, neznam, valjda
<MmikeMRMA> naiem
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: koji ubuntu je gore?
<MmikeMRMA> glupo je to sto su i tipke dio multotoucha
<MmikeMRMA> mosh ih stisnut, al' ak povlacis prste po njima, mice se mis
<ivoks> lucid/maverick?
<MmikeMRMA> onak, totalno neupotrebljivo!
<MmikeMRMA> maverick sam stavio
<ivoks> instaliraj xserver-xorg-input-mutouch
<MmikeMRMA> bio suse neki defaultno, neznam koji
<MmikeMRMA> eh
<ivoks> odnosno
<ivoks> utouch
<MmikeMRMA> probat cu, al' neda mi se sad, zapakirao sam ga i stavio u kut sobe :)
<MmikeMRMA> al' thnx, budem probao
<ivoks> utouch - A meta-package to install gesture libraries and tools
<ivoks> xserver-xorg-input-mutouch - X.Org X server -- muTouch input driver
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: jesi pogledao pod opcije misa tam ti ima neke mogucnosti
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace,  u ubuntuu? iskreno, nisam. tak je zdrkan laptop da mi se opce nije dalo igrati s time, a imao sam posla, pa eto
<MmikeMRMA> a i tak sam si slozio sve sa desktopa pa od tamo radim
<drac0> :D
<drac0> koliko muke po lapu da bi na kraju sve radio s deska hehe
<drac0> care
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, a znam
<MmikeMRMA> jbg
<SilverSpace> nelose http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/usb-30-sve/105050.aspx
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je sa linux
<MmikeMRMA> ma i tak necu skoro imat hardver koji moze usb3 dirat :)
<MmikeMRMA> e, ovaj laptop ima esata :)
<MmikeMRMA> to do sad nisam nigdje imao :) :)
<drac0> lol
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> umjesto vim
<ivoks> rm
<ivoks> pas masters
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks?!
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa pobogu! :)
<MmikeMRMA> e
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> jebga
<MmikeMRMA> ja sad radim za neku amerikansku firmu koja se bavi hostingom i ima oko 500-600 servera 
<ivoks> /home/ivoks/ubuntu-lucid/drivers/md/dm.c:2243: error: conflicting types for 'dm_swap_table'
<ivoks> nabijem te
<MmikeMRMA> rm ne koristim NIKAD! prvo cp u /tmp, nakon toga mv u u /tmp
<MmikeMRMA> pa nek se obrise kad se ako se reboota :)
<ivoks> treba sve u gitu imat
<MmikeMRMA> prva stvar koju su mi rekli 'reduce rm usage' :)
<MmikeMRMA> da
<MmikeMRMA> to je super!
<MmikeMRMA> cijeli etc u git
<ivoks> cp/rm/svaka operacija
<ivoks> sve poziva git :)
<ivoks> ili bzr ili bilo sta
<MmikeMRMA> jest, jest
<ivoks> wooha!
<ivoks> builda se
<MmikeMRMA> odo gledat stargate universe
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<ivoks> uff
<ivoks> linux podrzava previse uredjaja
<ivoks> buildanje kernela traje satima
<ivoks> to treba srezat... sve :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, meni se kernel zbuildao u nekih 20ak minuta
<MmikeMRMA> -j2 -j4, koristis to?
<ivoks> -j2
<ivoks> slozio si svoj config ili?
<MmikeMRMA> Jok, ukompajlirao sve sto je bilo
<ivoks> kernel sa kernel.org?
<ivoks> make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 1
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaarrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
<rsedak> obozavam errore kad se dogode kod kompiliranja, pogotovo na OOo/LO
<Neuromanc> ll
<rsedak> Neuromanc: osiguravas so timeouta?
<rsedak> Neuromanc: osiguravas se od timeouta?
<Neuromanc> skracujem lol
<Neuromanc> i gledam nicholasa
<Neuromanc> obožavam taj film
<ivoks> promijenio sam config
<ivoks> nece valjda sad bas sve od pocetka
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> cini se da hoce
<ivoks> letis u screen
<ivoks> a ja idem cugat
<Neuromanc> do slijedeceg errora:)
<ivoks> ma nece biti vise errora
<ivoks> to je ono najgore
<ivoks> puko je na totalno bezveznom modulu
<Neuromanc> pa to je dorbo
<SilverSpace> a ja odoh spat
<ivoks> andorid telefoni se u americi prodaju skoro pa u ritmu 2 androida, jedan iphone
<ivoks> microsoftu windows 7 bas i nije pomogao
<ivoks> a rim je s prvog mjesta u svega 6 mjeseci pao na 3.
<ivoks> nokia? ne postoji
<Neuromanc> samo mijena stalna jest
<Neuromanc> a nije da ima ikakvog pravila kako to postići
<Neuromanc> iphone je bio hit baš iz suprotnih razloga
<Neuromanc> i rim kad je bio hit
<Neuromanc> i nokia kad je bila hit
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, gdje citas to?
<Neuromanc> mmike posvuda to piše već dulje vrijeme
<Neuromanc> ja na networkworldu
 * rsedak upravo brise razvojnio stablo za LO :-) budem odradio git clone iznova
<MmikeMRMA> das URL?
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak!
<ivoks> http://www.businessinsider.com/android-iphone-2010-11
<rsedak> Neuromanc: film nicholas? nikad cuo
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: da?
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, kako to mislis - da? :)
<ivoks> rast androida je upravo fascinantan
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: cudime se na usklicnik :-)
<ivoks> iphone nikad nije presao rim u americi
<ivoks> a android je iz 0 dosao na vrh u godinu dana
<MmikeMRMA> :) Mene cudi ste te, nakon stoljece i pol, opet vidim on-line bez imalo latencije (zamjetne) :)
<rsedak> cmrtch nema mi Nokie :-)
<MmikeMRMA> jeps :)
<MmikeMRMA> nema nokie
<ivoks> ovo je smartphone trziste
<MmikeMRMA> Iako me E66 nije niti malo usrecila
<MmikeMRMA> jedino sto sam ju dobio jeftino
<ivoks> onika ima samo jedan smartphone
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, nokia e66 je smartphone
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: ma ja sam pretezno na Linux.hr kanalu, a tamo je nesto postalo bez korsinika pa dosao u posjetu 
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak,  :) 
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: je, ali ne po mjerilima koje postavljaju android i ios
 * MmikeMRMA ne vjeruje u sporost mysqla!
<ivoks> n900 je najbolji smartphone
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a znam. Taj symbian koji je na E66 je katastrofa :(
<ivoks> na zalost, zatucana nokia ga je napravila
<rsedak> ali mene E66 dobro sluzi, nisam previse zahtjeva, 
<ivoks> ja sam imao e90
<rsedak> napravim poziv, posaljem SMS, odem na yubitoube, tw itd
<ivoks> mislio sam kako konacno imam telefon s kojim mogu sve
<ivoks> medjutim, android se uopce ne moze usporedjivati s e90
<rsedak> cak imam i ssh klijent na njemu, istina nije bas praktican :-)
<ivoks> to je ko najbolja zastava i honda
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, mene sluzi ok. Al' je spora dozla boga, browsanje webova je naporno za poludjeti, instalacija softvera je pain-in-the-ass, baterija traje jedva, a od nedavno vise ne mogu koristiti niti nokia maps (koji su iznenadjujuce ok bili)
<rsedak> ivoks:  :-)
<ivoks> ne bi covjek vjerovao koliko je symbian spor
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: slazem se da je browsanje webova potpuno neprakticno
<MmikeMRMA> katastroficno. Brisanje 1500 smsova traje 20ak minuta :)
<ivoks> pih
<Neuromanc> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/11/android-market-share-gains-come-at-the-expense-of-blackberry.ars
<MmikeMRMA> jedino, pala mi je 205 puta na pod i jos radi :)
<ivoks> ja imam slozen backup smsa
<ivoks> kad mi dodje SMS, odma backup
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: za brisanje SMS-ova koristim PC aplikaciju :-)
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, kako ju syncas s linuxom?
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: :-) nikako :-)
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak,  :) :) :)
<ivoks> decki, vijeme je za android :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, jest, prvom prilikom 
<ivoks> evolution, telefon, google calendar
<MmikeMRMA> u besparici sam gadnoj ovih tjedana pa eeto :)
<ivoks> uopce ne razmisljam o syncanju
<MmikeMRMA> cim se oporavim malo, to je prvo na listi
<rsedak> ivoks: slazem se ali ja sam cicija da nakon godinu dana kupujem novi mob, prethodni sam trosio 5 godina
<ivoks> sve je syncano bez da is napravim :D
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, same here, al' fakat je losa nokia :)
<MmikeMRMA> sonyercisson neki prelosi sam imao prije, al' bar je baterija trajala 6 dana
<ivoks> to zaboravi na androidu
<ivoks> 2 dana je super :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, moze li to bez googlea? tj, sincas sve preko googlea, ili?
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: imas i ubuntu one
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, je, tol'ko mi i nokia traje ako ne koristim BT
<rsedak> e to su bili dani Nokia 6230i, baterija trajala 6 dana...
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ne zelim cloud servise koristiti
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pa mozes
<rsedak> gee jos uvijek se brise dir stablo...
<ivoks> rsync vcf-ova :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a nema neka klick-a-klick aplikacija?
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: iskreno, nisam istrazivao
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: gmail koristim
<ivoks> stavim novi OS, slozim gmail account, bam, sve je tu
<MmikeMRMA> baza od 20M recorda, gigu i sitno velik dump - postgres restore cca 15 minuta, mysql restore radi vec sat i pol i jos nije gotovo :)
<MmikeMRMA> odo gledat film, zena ce me ubit :)
<ivoks> poruke, kontakti, kalendari...
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: mozda ti i pukne :)
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: meni se znao desavati :D
<ivoks> pa onda otvori 1GB file u vimu, traziti gdje je puko
<ivoks> to je jos ekstra pol sata :D
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> pazi ovo:
<ivoks> Nokia was the leading vendor in all five BRIIC markets in Q3 2010, benefiting from its global reach and channel relationships. In India, for example, Nokia held a 65% share of the smart phone market, and grew its shipments 208% year-on-year to 1.1 million units.
<ivoks> Nokia se koristi u Brazilu, Kini, Indiji i Indoneziji
<rsedak> i to je ok :-)
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> android je narastao 1300%
<ivoks> u godinu dana
<ivoks> Once again this quarter, it was devices running the Android platform that proved the greatest driver of growth in the worldwide market, up 1,309% year-on-year from 1.4 million in Q3 2009 to more than 20.0 million units in Q3 2010, forming a quarter of the market share. 
<ivoks> da, ono sto sam i ja rekao:
<ivoks> 'Nokia urgently needs to deliver an exciting and genuinely differentiated, high-end flagship MeeGo device early next year to regain its reputation as an innovative technology leader, and to retain its leadership position in the market.’
<rsedak> speechless :-)
<ivoks> Devices running Microsoft’s OS accounted for just 3% of worldwide smart phone shipments in Q3 2010
<ivoks> ok... :)
<rsedak> a izgleda da cu promjeniti tvrtku, od pocetka imam Nokiu izgleda da je vrijeme za Android baziran smartphone :-)
<rsedak> ali ja bi ipak tablet koji moze imati videokonferenciju :-)
<rsedak> ne mora biti veliko ko iPad
<ivoks> ne znam
<rsedak> zakaj?
<ivoks> videokonferencija me ne zanima :)
<ivoks> dosta su mi ove audio, svaki dan po sat-dva
<rsedak> :-) kako bi moj brat(ic) rekao "zelim privatnost da ne vide gdje se nalazim" :-)
<ivoks> ma to danas vise nije moguce
<ivoks> niti mislim da se toga treba toliko bojati
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> do grada
<ivoks> a usput naci nesto za jesti
<rsedak> dobar tek
<HmmZ0r> evo dobio sam telefon
<HmmZ0r> ima monogolid os
<HmmZ0r> ne radi.
<rob||> nije los ovaj boxee
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: ping
<MmikeMRMA> oi
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, zas ti pukne (kad ti pukne?) Ovo je dump koji sam ja napravio s mysqldumpom, sad ga restoram.
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: rijesio sam onome liku registraciju
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, jesi mu se javio?
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: naravno
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, kul, super :) thnx ):)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: np
<rsedak> hm, ici spavati ili pripremiti sinopsis za video lekciju ili srediti financijske papire firme (zadnja dva dana) ili pisati dokumentaciju za novi projekt?
<rsedak> git clone tak i tak radi automatski
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, dugo koristis git?
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: totalni pocetnik :-)
<MmikeMRMA> :) 
<MmikeMRMA> O, you're up to so much fun :)
<rsedak> koristim ga jer je razvoj LibreOffice-a na njemu, a kako zelim biti u toku sto se dogadja ond amoram izvlaciti iz git-a a ne preko tar datoteka
<rsedak> tnx :-)
<rsedak> iako sma se pijepo navikao na svn,  i dnaas naleti na "problem" koji bi u svn-u rijestio za tili cas, a ocako sam morao ve obrisati i is pocetka :-)
<rsedak> ocito neznanje :-)
<rsedak> upravo se prebacio na stabilni branch, po kojemu ja naravno moram jos nesto "dodavati i mijenjati"
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: da li koristis git?
<MmikeMRMA> jeps
<MmikeMRMA> vec nekih 3 godine :)
<rsedak> hm, Nokia nudi brzu, laku i besplanu izradu vlastitih aplikacija s bannerima :-) jo9s samo da smislim i sadrzaj koji bi pushao preko te aplikkacije... :-)
<rsedak> cool
<MmikeMRMA> i jos uvijek mi ide na zivce, al' sad sam se vec navikao :)
<rsedak> uh .-)
<MmikeMRMA> ima super fora s gitom... al' je dokumentacija ocajna
<rsedak> jel zazalis za svn-om?
 * HmmZ0r ♬  ♪ ♫  > cerdence clearwater revival - I Heard It Through the Grapevi 
<HmmZ0r> skoro
<MmikeMRMA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HmmZ0r> sux.
<MmikeMRMA> mysql jos restorea backup
<HmmZ0r> srami se
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, 
<MmikeMRMA> jel' ti znas kako da enejblam/disejblam nvidia driver iz komandne linije?
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-21
<ivoks> rm
<HmmZ0r> spustis X-e i rmmod-ash modul 
<HmmZ0r> pazi samo da promjenis u vesa ili nesto, iako ce ubuntu to automacki
<HmmZ0r> nakon startanja gdma
 * MmikeMRMA si pokusava skompajlirati xmbc
<ivoks> kak su ovi simensi glupi modemi
<ivoks> isuse
<MmikeMRMA> kupio si modem?
<MmikeMRMA> xbmc - mraq
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeRMRM> nji
<SilverSpace> baš
<Mmike> ds
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kako je android ljudima super, a linux im nis ne valja 
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, ?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: ma nis citam na jedno forumu
<SilverSpace> doduse ti isti ni ne znaju da je baza androida linux
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> pa e
<MmikeMRMA> al' valjda im android radi suepr
<MmikeMRMA> a 'linux' ne
<SilverSpace> ma nisu ljudi spremni uciti sve bi na tacni bez muke
<MmikeMRMA> pa
<SilverSpace> zakon bi donio da svako od nas mora procitati dnevno A4 nekog strucnog stiva
<MmikeMRMA> zamisli, molim te
<MmikeMRMA> da moras tako s autom :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> gle imas auto 5godina i da bas nis neznas o njemu jel to stsamota
<SilverSpace> sramota*
<MmikeMRMA> nije
<MmikeMRMA> sto bi trebao znati o autu?
<MmikeMRMA> osim di se pumpaju gume, di se mijenja kotac, di se toci benzin i di se checkira ulje (eventualno)
<SilverSpace> pa bar da znas viditi gdi ti je mjerac ulja kaj ne
<MmikeMRMA> pa imas lampicu :)
<SilverSpace> da imam takvog frenda
<SilverSpace> pa je zato ostao na sred autoputa
<SilverSpace>  :)
<SilverSpace> jer se usro kad mu se lampica za ulje zapalila
<MmikeMRMA> pa, ak mu se upalila lampica onda je ranje
<MmikeMRMA> srajne
<MmikeMRMA> jer je pritisak opako pao :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<SilverSpace> svaki auto danas trosi ulje pa ga povremeno moras dotociti
<MmikeMRMA> pa da
<MmikeMRMA> al' ak lampica gori
<MmikeMRMA> onda je pre malo ulja
<MmikeMRMA> meni auto ima 200k km
<MmikeMRMA> i moram bar jednom u 2 mjeseca doliti ulja
<MmikeMRMA> nikad mi se ne pali lampica a po onoj 'cjevcici' vidim da je ulje na minimumu
<SilverSpace> je ali ti znas di
<MmikeMRMA> pa da. 
<MmikeMRMA> ako se upali lampica, gasi motor cim prije
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj da je i imao ulje kod sebe dolio bi ga ko zna di
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosada
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa zabavljaj se ;)
<obruT> evo ja igram c64 igre :)
<MmikeMRMA> koje? :)
<MmikeMRMA> ja sam boulderdash sinoc malo igrao ;)
<obruT> impossible mission sam u biti presao cijeli, samo trebam one puzzle slozit :)
<obruT> sad jos isprobavam neke koje nisam do sad igrao
<obruT> gledam malo recenzije po lemon64  :)
<obruT> kad vec spominjes boulderdash, bas se jutros sjetih supaplex igre, nisam dugo igrao, a bas gustao u doticnoj
<obruT> jesi igrao rock n diamonds ? to ima na linuxu...
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/veteran-na-probnom-ugovoru-s-454-utakmice-u-nhl-u-199098konacno se dolopao kompa od ovih klinaca ne mozes ni na red doci
<SilverSpace> konacno se dolopao kompa od ovih klinaca ne mozes ni na red doci
<SilverSpace> i tu su shebali nesto
<Mmike> obruT, jesam ,malo nesto :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.wimp.com/reporterblooper/
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> mmike pa vidis pred semaforom na kocenju ako se lampica zasvijetli na tren
<rob||> Otpustili ste 6874 ljudi ... LOL :))
<rob||> http://proracunskikalkulator.com/
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> rob||: to je premalo
<impy> flash :<
<ivoks> prosjecna placa u policiji je 12000kn?
<ivoks> pardon, to je vojska
<ivoks> u policiji je 10000
<ivoks> ma dajte molim vas
<ivoks> otpustili ste 27688 ljudi
<ivoks> prihodi u odnosu na vladu: +0,19%
<ivoks> rasodi smanjeni za 5,73%
<ivoks> deficit 2%
<ivoks> a povecao prosjecne place :)
<Mmike> Vi kuzite kao po cem to klikcete? :)
<ivoks> pa jest da je 'genericko'
<ivoks> al fora je za vidjeti
<Mmike> Mljeh :)
<ivoks> al eto
<ivoks> zdravstvo je skoro 20% proracuna
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u biti, ovaj kalkulator je super
<ivoks> svatko moze vidjeti da bez obizljnog kresanja svojih primanja, ne mozemo isplivati
<Mmike> Jel' mosh smanjiti PDV u kalkulatoru?
<Mmike> Ja bih smanjio PDV, odmah. Povecao potrosnju.
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> al... sve je to nis
<ivoks> dok ne srezes zdravstvo i mirovine, ne mozes isplivati
<ivoks> smanjenje PDV-a nece povecati potrosnju
<ivoks> to su zablude
<Mmike> Zasto mislis da nece?
<ivoks> zato sto je to porez na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> a koja je to dodana vrijednost u hrvatskoj?
<ivoks> mi smo zemlja trgovine
<ivoks> tako da imas ulazni i izlazni PDV
<Mmike> Pa, ako me kuglica sladoleda kosta 12.3 kune, kad smanjim PDV na 20 posto onda ce me ta ista kuglica kostati 12.0 kuna.
<ivoks> to nece spasiti proracun
<Mmike> Pa, ovih 30 lipa na moju kuglicu nece, da.
<Mmike> Al' brijem da bi narasla potrosnja jer bi sve pojeftinilo.
<Mmike> Naime, to su bugari napravili. Jedna od mjera za izlazak iz krize je bilo kresanje PDVa.
<Mmike> Druga je, doduse, bila otpustanje mase neradnika po drzavnim upravama :)
<ivoks> ne bi drasticno pojeftinilo
<ivoks> jer gle...
<ivoks> onaj koji radi sladoled
<ivoks> kupuje mlijeko, secer, sto vec
<ivoks> i to vrlo vjerojatno iz inozemstva; dakle, njegovi se ulazni troskovi ne smanjuju
<Mmike> kako ne
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> smanjuje mu se PDV, jebemu!
<ivoks> pa ne placa PDV strancima
<Mmike> ne, al' placa hrvatima
<Mmike> po uvozu
<Mmike> carina + pdv, ne?
<Mmike> doduse, za neke stvari se carina ne placa
<Mmike> al' pdv placas uvijek
<ivoks> ne placas uvijek PDV
<Mmike> pri uvozu?
<ivoks> ideja PDV-a je da oporezuje samo onu vrijednost koju si ti dodao proizvodu
<ivoks> ako si kupio proizvod za 10kn i prodao ga za 10kn, tvoj je PDV 0
<ivoks> ako si ga prodao za 11kn, tvoj je PDV 0,23kn
<Mmike> Ne bas :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zato sto imas ulazni i izlazni PDV
<ivoks> placas PDV za prozivod koji kupujes
<Mmike> Tako je
<ivoks> i naplacujes PDV za proizvod koji prodajes
<Mmike> I za proizvod koji si uveo
<Mmike> Ne prodajem, jebemu
<Mmike> Prodajem sladoled svom zelucu?
<ivoks> ja ti govorim o trgovcima
<ivoks> o sladoledaru
<Mmike> Pa on je nebitan
<ivoks> sladoledar placa PDV drzavi, ne kupac sladoleda
<Mmike> Ma nemoj :)
<ivoks> kupac sladoleda daje PDV sladoledaru
<Mmike> U tih 12.3 kune koliko je kuglica ja sam sladoledaru dao 12 kuna, a drzavi 30 lipa
<ivoks> ali ako sladoledar prebije taj PDV s ulaznim PDV-om, onda ne daje drzavi nista
<Mmike> to sto je sladoledar napravio uplatu za mene, who cares
<Mmike> ali JA dajem
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali drzavi ne ide nista
<Mmike> pa o tome se radi :)
<ivoks> ako sladoledar to prebije
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> daklem, po tebi, PDV je tu magicno nestao? :)
<ivoks> ne, nije
<ivoks> i tu dolazimo do srzi onoga o cemu ti pricam
<ivoks> u vecini slucajeva ces tako doci do uvoznika
<ivoks> koji placa pdv i carinu
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> ali isto tako naplacuje PDV od, recimo, sladoledara
<Mmike> i ako smanjis PDV
<Mmike> sve je jeftinije
<Mmike> Ama!
<Mmike> Hajdmo pojednostavniti
<Mmike> Pustimo sladoredare
<ivoks> ma jeftinije je, ali neznatno
<Mmike> Hajdmo reci da si ti provider usluge.
<ivoks> 1% nece povecati potrosnju
<Mmike> Naplacujes, neznam
<Mmike> Pljuvanje po cipelama
<Mmike> Nemas nikakve troskove
<Mmike> (Zanemarimo ih)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> stani sad
<Mmike> Ti svoj hracak naplatis 123 kune.
<ivoks> ne mozes zanemariti troskove u drzavi u kojoj je sve uvozi
<ivoks> s/je/se/
<Mmike> Ako drzava smanji PDV na 20 % ti ces svoj hracak naplacivati 120 kuna. Tebi je isto, zaradio si 100 kuna, al' onaj tko prima uslugu, jeftinija mu je
<Mmike> Zanemarujem troskove jer mi je lakse objasniti ti tako.
<ivoks> ja tebe u potpunosti razumijem
<ivoks> i slazem se da ce se smanjiti cijene, ali ne drastivno
<ivoks> drasticno
<Mmike> Ok, i zasto brijes da to ne radi? Smanjivanjem PDVa pojeftinio si sve.
<Mmike> Pa, to sad neznam.
<ivoks> pobpogu, moram ponovno uciti pisati
<ivoks> nisam rekao da ne radi
<ivoks> vec da to samo po sebi nece puno pomoci
<ivoks> promjene moraju ici u paketu
<ivoks> nas najveci problem je sto nemamo dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> nista ne proizvodimo
<ivoks> kada nesto proizvodis, nije ti ni problem naplatiti PDV
<ivoks> jer prodajom proizvoda, proizvodjac ima PDV
<Mmike> cek cek
<ivoks> a trgovac zonglira
<Mmike> kad kazes 'dodana vrijednost', na sto tu mislis?
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> imas drvo
<ivoks> koje kupis za 100kn
<ivoks> platis na to PDV od 23kn
<ivoks> napravis ormar od tog drveta
<ivoks> naplatis ga 1000kn + 230kn PDV-a
<ivoks> dodana vrijednost je 900kn
<ivoks> to je novac koji proizvodjac ima
<ivoks> jer je prodao ormar
<ivoks> dok kod trgovine
<Mmike> ali tko je platio to?
<Mmike> ne trgovac!
<ivoks> trgovac kupi pastetu za 10kn
<Mmike> nego krajnji korisnik!
<ivoks> i proda ju za 12kn
<ivoks> njegova je dodana vrijednost 2kn
<Mmike> ali TKO PLATI POREZ
<Mmike> jebemu! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne slusas me
<Mmike> ne, al' te citam
<ivoks> Mmike: rekao sam, slazem se, smanjiti ce se cijene
<ivoks> naravno da je kupac platio
<Mmike> pa to je bitno
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> smanjis li cijene povecati ces potrosnju
<ivoks> ali poanta onoga sto ti ja govorim je da je stopa PDV-a nebitna, ne proizvodimo nista
<Mmike> Ne slazem se, a evo zasto:
<Mmike> Ok, ne proizvodimo nista. Zamislimo da je to drvo kupljeno vani.
<Mmike> Lik je kupio drvo za 100 kuna.
<Mmike> Platio je na to 10% carine, pa ga drvo dodje 110 kuna.
<ivoks> spediciju
<Mmike> I jos je na to platio PDV, pa ga je to sve doslo 135.3 kune
<Mmike> ajmo pojednostavnit
<Mmike> da nema tih troskova jos
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ima i spedicija i skladistenje i pizde materine
<ivoks> vidim, nisi uvozio :D
<Mmike> Daklem, 135.3 kune ga je to kostalo.
<Mmike> Ama, nebitno je!
<ivoks> ok ok
<Mmike> Nisam uvozio al' sam 3 godine programirao softvere za firme koje uvoze, pa znam ponesto.
<Mmike> Dakle,m 135.3 kune. On od tog drva napravi ormar.
<Mmike> Ajmo zanemariti troskove obrade.
<Mmike> Prodao je to za 200 kuna. 
<Mmike> Na to mora platiti pdv
<Mmike> Znaci da krajnji kupac to placa 246 kuna
<Mmike> Ako smanjis PDV, prvo ce drvara to jeftinije izaci u startu. Ako proda za 200 kuna ima vecu dobit. A krajnji korisnik vise ne placa 246 kuna nego manje.
<Mmike> Sto si dobio?
<Mmike> a) povecao si dobit trgovcu
<Mmike> b) povecao si i porez na dobit koji je platio
<Mmike> c) smanjio si cijenu krajnjem korisniku
<Mmike> sto je dovelo do povecane potrosnej
<Mmike> potrosnjew
<Mmike> potrosnje! :)
<ivoks> zaboravio si d)
<Mmike> Sto bi bio d) ? :)
<ivoks> smanjio si priljev od PDV-a
<Mmike> Nisi, jer si povecao potrosnju.
<Mmike> Pa ti je u konacnici bolje.
<ivoks> koji je u proracunu duplo veci od poreza na dohodak i dobit, zajedno
<Mmike> Opet, zdravoseljacki. Ako, npr, sad PDV povecas sa 23 na 55 posto. Sto si dobio? Da, cini se da ces imati veci priljev od PDVa, umjesto 23% sad imas 55%. Ali slaba vajda od toga ako ti je potrosnja pala.
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> K'o sto se desilo nasim debilima kad su povecali PDV.
<Mmike> A povecali su ga samo za 1%.
<ivoks> cijeli sustav je slozen oko potrosnje
<Mmike> Naravno
<Mmike> Nit sam ja neki ekonomista da sad tu mogu nesto puno mudrije reci.
<ivoks> mene kao poduzetnika, PDV nikad nije zamarao
<Mmike> Al' velim, citao sam bas (nakon sto mi je frendica bugarka pricala) kako su oni smanjenjem PDVa potaknuli potrosnju i izvadili novce iz carapa.
<Mmike> Ti kao poduzetnik si irelevantan.
<ivoks> jer mi se na temelju PDV-a ne racuna nista
<Mmike> Krajnji korisnik je bitan.
<Mmike> Kuzis, ovi debili sad hoce uvesti PDV na kruh i mlijeko. Kaj briju da ce naglo zaraditi? Nece, jer ce masa ljudi, koja i tako nema para, prestati kupovati kruh i mlijeko.
<Mmike> Zato velim, Ja bih prvo smanjio PDV. A onda bih potjerao 1/3 drzavne uprave.
<ivoks> a tko ce onda trositi na taj pdv? :)
<ivoks> pa daj pogledaj ovo
<ivoks> prosjecna placa u lokalnoj upravi, 10.000kn
<Mmike> Manja cijena dovodi do povecane potrosnje. As simple as that.
<ivoks> prosjecna placa u drzavnoj upravi; 8500kn
<ivoks> MUP 10.000kn
<Mmike> Ma ok, s nekim stvarima se ne mozes boriti :)
<ivoks> vojska 12.000kn
<Mmike> Oh, da, 10k kuna.
<Mmike> Bas me zanima tko u mupu ima toliko
<ivoks> pa to je prosjek
<Mmike> Ministar, doministar, sef operativne tehnike i ravnatelji i ino nabijaju prosjek
<ivoks> mozda jedan ima milijon, a ostali 1000kn
<Mmike> njih 10%
<Mmike> pa to, da.
<ivoks> nije bitno uopce, to je koliko u prosjeku se izdvaja po glavi
<ivoks> treba smanjiti prosjecnu placu
<Mmike> Pa da, i nema smisla taj prosjek, bas zato. Jer sta, ti ces sad smanjiti prosjecnu placu sa 10k kuna na 9k kuna?
<ivoks> to ne znaci nuzno da ce vecina imati manje place
<Mmike> Ne treba. prosjecna placa moze ostati ista.
<Mmike> Tj, da, imas pravo
<Mmike> Treba ju smanjiti ali tako da ministru uzmes 55k kuna i das mu 12k kuna.
<Mmike> A ovim jadnicima ostavis isto.
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> I jos im smanjis PDV.
<Mmike> Pa da vidis srece i veselja.
<hbogner> koje sranje broj djelatnika u upravi i lokalnoj upravi mozes smanjit samo za 10 % :D
<ivoks> hbogner: :)
<Mmike> hbogner,  :) ufuraj neki 'natural disaster'
<ivoks> to sam i ja skuzio
<Mmike> k'o u sim cityju :)
<hbogner> joj Mmike sweet dreams
<ivoks> a crkvi ne mozes uzeti nista
<ivoks> sto je 'Ostalo'?
<ivoks> na to otpada 15% proracuna :D
<Mmike> Ostalo je Verona i to :)
<ivoks> ma... evo gdje su problemi
<ivoks> plavo su prihodi
<ivoks> crveno su rashodi
<ivoks> i odmah prvi
<ivoks> zdravstvo
<hbogner> ali skoro 70 i skoro 40 tisuca ljudi u sredisnjoj iu lokalnoj upravi
<ivoks> izdvajamo puno za zdravstvo, a to ne pokriva osnovne rashode
<hbogner> katastrofa, svako selao od 10 stavovnika ima svojih 5 clanova lokalne uprave
<Mmike> ivoks, ti bi zdravstvo k'o u amerke?
<ivoks> mirovine
<ivoks> uplacujemo 20 milijardi, isplacujemo 30
<ivoks> a mirovinska reforma je trebala srediti da svatko zivi od svojih uplata
<Neuromanc> ajoj
<ivoks> dobro, to ce s vremenom doci na svoje
<ivoks> kada nestane prvi stup :)
<hbogner> i uprava ima vece place od znanosti, obrazovanja i sporta
<hbogner> koja katastrofa
<hbogner> a stavrno lokalni serifi
<ivoks> koji k drzava placa lokalnu upravu?
<ivoks> ako lokalna uprava ne moze sama financirati svoje rashode, onda neka se merga sa nekom drugom upravom
<Mmike> mah
<hbogner> ivoks i to 4.643.552.399 kn
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> kakvog smisla ima :)
<Mmike> kad, kao sto je ivos rekao, ne proizvodimo nista )
<Mmike> otkud nam para? :)
<ivoks> fascinira da drzava vise financira lokalnu upravu nego sebe :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> vrlo je sve to skupa jednostavno
<ivoks> kupovati i proizvoditi domace
<Mmike> mislim, na svjetskom je nivou sranje jer, para nema
<Mmike> tj, nema vrijednosti iza te pare
<ivoks> svaki put kada kupimo milku, novac ide van
<ivoks> a Zvecevo fakat ima dobre cokolade
<Mmike> ma, nema :)
<Mmike> dobro, milka isto nije neka coksa
<Mmike> al' ima tu drugih stvari. Mlijeko, brasno, voce, povrce... 
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> Nas jadan seljak nezna sto bi i kako bi 
<Mmike> A sve se uvozi
<ivoks> pa kad je seljak preskup
<Mmike> Al' da sam uvoznik i ja bih uvozio, kad mi je jeftinije.
<ivoks> to je zacarani krug
<Mmike> Pa da!
<Mmike> Nije, nego je on seljak, nije poduzetnik.
<ivoks> treba poticaje ukinuti
<Mmike> Dalo im poticaje, kupilo traktore, i sta su sad mislili, da ce najednom sve procvasti?
<Mmike> Jer, eto, ima se traktor?
<ivoks> ne moze mi netko blokirati cestu jer nije prodao svih 100kg psenice
<Mmike> Ma, meni je to blokiranje kul bilo jer je bio stav protiv vlade.
<Mmike> I zajebali su ih, to je isto istina.
<ivoks> ma sve to stoji
<Mmike> Al' s druge strane, bilo je ocito, mislim. tukci :)
<ivoks> ali, decki, ako svaki ima par hekatara i svako ima svoj traktor
<ivoks> pa sta mislite, sto cete napraviti?
<ivoks> uz sve te poticaje, nasa psenica je najskuplja u europi
<ivoks> zato jer svatko sije psenicu
<ivoks> osim sto je najskuplja, radimo je 2x vise nego nam je treba :)
<ivoks> to su sve ludjaci :)
<Mmike> E, a mislim
<ivoks> od jabuke se moze 5x vise zaraditi
<ivoks> ali treba i 3x vise raditi
<Mmike> Ti si isto, ivoks, smijesan!
<ivoks> pa nitko nece
<Mmike> Pa di ces jabuke!
<Mmike> Znas li koliko je to vise posla nego psenica?
<Mmike> Tko ce to, stari moj, nije to samo tako.
<ivoks> pa znam
<Mmike> Pih, jabuke, on bi jabuke :) Da nebi i matovilac? :)
<Mmike> Ma joj.
<Mmike> Opet sam se izzivciro :)
<ivoks> ja se opce ne zivciram
<ivoks> ja cekam da ti seljaci propadnu
<ivoks> i onda cu kupiti zemlju od njih 20-30
<ivoks> i pokrenuti Ivokskor :)
<Mmike> :))))))))
<Mmike> Jabuke i jabucni ocat :)
<ivoks> i sve ih zaposliti
<ivoks> al njih 20 ce imati 5 traktora
<ivoks> a ne 20
<ivoks> budale
<ivoks> sto se ne udruze, mulci
<ivoks> ima vise traktora nego seljaka
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> sto se ne udruze
<Mmike> a sto mislis, molim te, sto se ne udruze?
<ivoks> znam ja 
<Mmike> sto ih to prijeci/koci da ne skuze?
<Neuromanc> 100 hrvata 200 stranaka
<Mmike> znam i ja, al' je nepristojno rec
<ivoks> zato sto je babo od susjeda opsovao majku stricu
<Neuromanc> tak i seljaci i udruzivanje
<Neuromanc> glavno da susjedu krepa krava
<Neuromanc> jos je ovo govno od vlasti bolje nego sto ovaj narod zasluzuje
<hbogner> ivoks, neudruzuju se jer su ih prije tjerali u zadruge i tamo su to zamrzili :D
<Mmike> Neuromanc,  :)
<ivoks> ja sam uvijek govorio
<ivoks> Vlast je samo presjek drustva, ni gore ni dolje
<ivoks> to smo mi
<ivoks> jos '63. sam to rekao :D
<ivoks> hbogner: i ja mrzim sto ne pada zlatna kisa
<hbogner> :d
<hbogner> *:D
<Neuromanc> ja mrzim ustajati se u 6:15 svaki dan i ici na posao..
<ivoks> i ja mrzim ustajati svaki dan u 11:00
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> u biti, ja mrzim spavati
<hbogner> meni ej drago kaj nepada, onda bi zlato bilo bezvrijedno, a i jel ti znas kolko je to zlato tekos, pa nema tog kisobrana koj bi to zaustavio
<ivoks> koji gubitak vremena
<obruT> jebote :)
<obruT> al ste se raspisali :)
<ivoks> pa jebiga
<ivoks> da cujemo neku tvoju pametnu
<ivoks> sto bi ti rezao? :)
<obruT> linux je smece 
<ivoks> 18:05 -!- obruT [~turbo@griffin.linux.hr]
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ja bi rezao prste politicarima
<ivoks> trebao si staviti nick odruT
<obruT> po jedan za svaku malverzaciju
<ivoks> to bi onda bilo zrcalno :)
<ivoks> nah... skoro... r sjebe stvar
 * Mmike voli spavati
<Mmike> iako, da, to je takav gubitak vremena
<obruT> Mmike: ja se upravo probudio :)
<ivoks>   MODPOST 2599 modules
<Mmike> al' onda,  ako tako gledas, svaki je gust gubitak vremena :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ali spavanje nije gust
<obruT> netbsd 5.1 je vani :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne gustas dok spavas; uopce nisi svjestan :)
<ivoks> decki, jel ima netko siemens ruter na iskonu?
<ivoks> pa da mi otkrije kako da ja na tom smecu slozim pppoe pass
<obruT> nit siemens nit iskon
<ivoks> PPPoE pass-through:Disabled
<ivoks> supci
<ivoks> a nigdje kako ga omogucit
<chaky> ivoks: ne mozes koristiti neki drugi adsl modem za Iskon? Mora bas biti njihov?
<obruT> sad ti je u router modu, a ti bi htio u bridged ?
<ivoks> chaky: imam i telefon preko njih :/
<hbogner> ivoks, pitaj chus, ona ima skustva s iskonom
<ivoks> obruT: da
<ivoks> zelim ga u brigded jer mi treba VPN
<ivoks> a nema ni PPTP pass
<ivoks> niti 'exposed host' radi
<ivoks> ono, totalna kanta
<obruT> ivoks: vjerojatno trebas iskopat account s kojim mozes to promjenit
<Mmike> ivoks, o, gustam, gustam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jako gustam :)
<obruT> no danas provideri sve vise i vise forsaju adsl modeme koji podrzavaju tr-69 tako da ti oni sve automatski administriraju i da ti nis ne daju
<hbogner> ali koliko znam iskon to ima sve zakljucano i pod svojom kontrolom
<ivoks> nabijem ih sve
<obruT> ja isto
<SilverSpace> ides politika na tapeti
<obruT> eto, 200 linija koda i kernel odma bolje radi :)  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2010/11/21/0224006.html?pos=n0 jaooo
<hbogner> koji idioti
<ivoks> obruT: kasnis
<ivoks> obruT: to se moze i sa 4 linije shella :p
<ivoks> libpam-cgroup - A PAM module to move a user session into a cgroup
<obruT> iako bi ja da oni s 200 ili bilo koliko linija koda naprave da dok ja gledam flash video s doticne stranice da mi komp ne umire :P
<ivoks> pa to je upravo to
<ivoks> donekle, doduse
<obruT> ijao ! to ! zabranit autima u zagreb !
<obruT> svi na bicikl
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> tome dodaj jos i vijest kako ce gradski prijevoz poskupjeti i smanjiti se
<ivoks> 25kn karta u jednom smjeru
<ivoks> tramvaj svakih 15 minuta
<obruT> svi ce pjesice i biciklom na posao :)
<ivoks> ili ce otici iz grada
<obruT> to sa gradskim prijevozom to nije normalno
<obruT> da doticni barem valja, ne bi bio bed ni platit vise
<hbogner> ma nije problem zabrana prometa u gradu nego ugradnja sustava za pracenje u vozila
<obruT> ma to je super za privatnost :)
<hbogner> e bas to
<obruT> danasnje vlade rade na svim nacinima kontrole stanovnistva
<Mmike> obruT, to je staro
<Mmike> obruT, ima .bashrc skripta koja to isto napravi :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> rekli su ti vec :)
<HmmZ0r> ne vlade, nego korporacije :)
<obruT> e jebiga, ja sad citam osnews :)
<Neuromanc> e ivoks ti vjerujes tim govnima koje novinari napisu?
<ivoks> kojim?
<Neuromanc> tramvajska karta 25 kn, taksi 20 kn za 5 km
<ivoks> trenutno me samo zanima default username/pass za tomato :)
<Mmike> root i prazno
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ili root/root
<Mmike> ili root/000
<Mmike> ili root/0000
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> presuper mi je taj tomato :)
<Neuromanc> tomato?
<obruT> prestala je kisa, mogo bi ja na trcanje van...
<ivoks> Mmike: nis od toga
<Mmike> iako ovaj zadnji release, reboota mi se ruter svakih 6-7 dana sam od sebe
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam onda. guglaj :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, brijes da nece tramvaj biti 25 kuna?
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: vidi cron, da nije tako po dizajnu ? :)
<Neuromanc> mmike bit ce kad bude euro 25 kn
<Neuromanc> ne prije
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ZET je preskup
<Neuromanc> pa ti novinari su ispljuvci samo takvi
<ivoks> Neuromanc: sigurno ce neto napraviti
<Neuromanc> svaki dan neku idiotariju napisu samo da budale kupe novine
<ivoks> ZET guta novac
<ivoks> Mmike: http://repo.or.cz/w/tomato.git
<Neuromanc> kao ona sranja o 6 metara dubljem odteretnom kanalu i zgradama unutar savskog nasipa
<HmmZ0r> zet nema ideje da kapitalizira to da se miljon ljudi vozi u tramvajima svaki dan
<Neuromanc> nek oni dodju zivjeti tamo u prizemlje...
<HmmZ0r> los medjedment :)
<Neuromanc> zet treba privatizirati
<HmmZ0r> treba drzava ili grad zadrzat neki postotak.
<ivoks> privatni gradski javni prijevoz?
<Neuromanc> srednjoskolcima dati odredjena sredstva mjesecno iskljucivo prema rezultatima na neovisnim testiranjima znanja, redovnima mjesecnima
<HmmZ0r> cini mi se da to spada pod opce dobro :)
<Neuromanc> studentima prema uspjehu na faksu
<Neuromanc> i od toga nek si placa tkos ta hoce
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa placali bi koncesiju gradu
<Neuromanc> nekad su i autoputevi bili samo drzavni
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj iz gita?
<HmmZ0r> morate i vi shvatit da ne mogu sva poduzeca drzavna poslovat s dobitkom. 
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ne kuzim?
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: pa ovo sto kazes da se restarta, mozda je u nekom kron :D
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, jok, na random se desi
<Mmike> nekad prodje i 20ak dana da radi
<Neuromanc> HmmZ0r nema problema, samo nemre u njima prosjek placa biti duplo od drzavnog prosjeka i jos stotine miliona pokradeno:)
<Neuromanc> nah, nema smisla razmisljati o tome uopce, kamoli raspravljati...
<HmmZ0r> cuj, nemaju oni prevelike place, barem radnici pravi vozaci. Ne pricam o svepristunom hostapleruku
<HmmZ0r> danas u svim drzavnima firmama imas vise direktora i pomocnika nego radnika
<HmmZ0r> svi managirju
<HmmZ0r> u socijalizmu je bio poslovodja. Poslovodja se bira iz najboljih radnika
<Neuromanc> HmmZ0r to je istina, njih sve na goli otok par godina nek tucaju kamen da nadoknade sto su godinama uzimali za nerad
<HmmZ0r> danas je piramida obrnuta, oni koji bi trebali znati najvise, ne znaju nista.
<HmmZ0r> ma nikad se to nece promjenit kod nas. nikad.
<HmmZ0r> jer i ljudi kuze, da sto gore rade i gluplji su bolje prolaze
<ivoks> brijem da sam upravo sjebo ruter
<HmmZ0r> kako bi reko mark twain : "Nothin can stop ya if you dumb with alot of confidance" :)
<HmmZ0r> il tako nesto
<Mmike> ivoks, uciglio ga?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r,  :)
<ivoks> DO NOT FORGET TO DO THOROUGH NVRAM RESET AFTER LOADING THIS FIRMWARE!
<ivoks> nisam to napravio
<Mmike> Nisam nit ja na linksysu. Al' nije mu smetalo.
<Mmike> Znam da sam se isto oznojio bio.
<Mmike> s cime da prebrojim koliko neki file ima zagrada '(' ?
<ivoks> This procedure is usually called 30/30/30 reset.
<ivoks> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Recover_from_a_Bad_Flash
<hbogner> ali na linsis mozes poslati firmware ikad ga sjebes
<hbogner> *linksys
<ivoks> idem probati
<hbogner> to znam jer sam postavio krivi firmware i sjebao sve
<hbogner> znam da je u igri bilo i pinganje
<Mmike> fgrep -o <ZNAK> file.txt | wc -l
 * Mmike loves grep
<ivoks> haha! radi
<ivoks> root/admin
<ivoks> nakon 30/30/30 metode
<Neuromanc> bravo ivoks:)
<Mmike> ivoks, wo-ha :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zamijeti grafice kako su super :)
<Mmike> aha, cek, nisi tomato ostavio?
<ivoks> imam ja tomato doma
<ivoks> ovo u biti i nije tomato :)
<ivoks> ovo je tomato s openvpnom
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> openvpn
<ivoks> prema uredu
<ivoks> tomato rula
<ivoks> Halit Ergenç je baš poput Onura... Kad vas pogleda onim plavim očima, imate osjećaj da vam same govore
<ivoks> decki, odose nam cure turcinima :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> nisu nas osvojili vojskom, ali sad to uspjevaju sapunicama
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> ne smijem vise kave pit
<SilverSpace> kaj se resu ruke
<SilverSpace> tresu*
<ivoks> ma sav se tresem
<ivoks> valjda sam litru danas popio
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> Irska i sluzbeno zatrazila pomoc
<ivoks> PIGS se raspada
<ivoks> Finance minister Brian Lenihan put no figure on how much may be borrowed, but told RTE radio it would be "tens of billions" of euros.
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> pa mi smo nitko i nis
<ivoks> oni imaju deficit 19 milijardi eura
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> trebat ce im vise nego grckoj
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kud kavu u ova doba? :)
<ivoks> u svako doba dana :)
<Mmike> ja zadnju popijem oko 16, max 17
<Mmike> inace do 5 ujutro ne odem spat
<SilverSpace> probaj jos i kolu popit 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kolu
<ivoks> da, usput doma cu do mcdonaldsa :)
<Mmike> :) haha
<Mmike> ja mislio on u teretani
<Mmike> a on se pumpa instant-kalorijama :)
<ivoks> u uredu sam
<ivoks> cijeli dan
<ivoks> danas, jucer, svaki dan
<ivoks> ovaj ce me projekt kostati zivaca i godina
<Mmike> a kaj radis?
<ivoks> a... nes :)
<Mmike> Covjece, ti k'o da si NASA i KGB zajedno
<ivoks> sjeban i tajnovit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> ne znam di sam sat posijao
<ivoks> novi sat
<hbogner> jel se ubuntu s usb-a moze dignut kao live ili samo kao install
<SilverSpace> i jedno i drugo
<hbogner> ja sam pokusao sa onom opcijeom kreiranja usb verzije koja postoji po defaultu ali to mi je nudilo smao install
<hbogner> ja sam probao sa onim starup disk creator
<SilverSpace> imas alat kaj iso prebaci na usb
<hbogner> sad imam, Mmike mi rekao :D
<hbogner> budem probao sad, zadnji put sam probao prije godiu i nesto
<hbogner> bbl
<SilverSpace> pa to ti je na svakom live cd_u
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> imas unetbootin
<Mmike> a imas i startup disk creator u ubuntuu
<Mmike> probaj s njim
<ivoks> najbolje do sad:
<hbogner> probat cu s unetbootinom
<ivoks> ...mi ovdje u Hrvatskoj nemamo Vladu, imamo samo neke ljude koji su tamo zaposleni. Jadranka Kosor tako “radi na mjestu premijerke”, Ivan Šuker zaposlen je na radnom mjestu ministra financija...
<hbogner> astartup mi je zadnji put nudio smao install
<hbogner> morat cu spasavat jedan asus eepc
<hbogner> *eee pc
<ivoks> Ne mogu izdržati a da ne ukradem prvu rečenicu prošlotjedne kolumne Thomasa Friedmana: “skočite li sa 80. kata, barem 79 katova možete misliti da letite”.
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> jeste vidli koji ratni brod su slovenci kupili? :)
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja noc
<ivoks> netko je dobro napisao:
<ivoks> Mogu patrolirat svojim aquatorijem a da ga nemoraju ni palit
<SilverSpace> ma da brod
<CrazyLemon> nije kupljen..nemamo mi toliko para :D
<ivoks> pa kupljen je
<ivoks> klirinski dug
<ivoks> opet je to novac
<CrazyLemon> je..da ne govorim o tome da ce nas kostat 7000 € na dan :)
<ivoks> CrazyLemon: mislis, da se izvadi na kopno i okrene svaki put kad ide do kraja zaljeva? :)
<CrazyLemon> ivoks a-a..koliko sam ja vidio samo da u rikverc dok ne dođe do kraja zaljeva  :))
<ivoks> ocito je nama svima svojstveno pretjerivanje u svim mogucim smjerovima
<ivoks> kak izgleda zastava slovenske mornarice?
<ivoks> nije valjda bijela, plava, zuta?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nemam..al vjerovatno je gore more nacrtano :D
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenian_Navy
<ivoks> ne, ronioc :D
<ivoks> sidro i ronioc :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo da ste uzeli jos dva ova:
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HPL-21_Ankaran.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je ko da mi radimo utrku za svjetski kup u skijanju
<ivoks> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma bolje bi bilo da su uzeli pare i gotovo..a ne samo stroške nabijat :)
<CrazyLemon> i otaj ankaran više na kopnu nego u moru..samo se kvari
<ivoks> sad se slovensko more nece ni na karti vidjeti
<ivoks> jer ce brod zauzeti svu povrsinu :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<ivoks> a dobro
<ivoks> kad vec nemate avione, barem onda brod
<ivoks> a mi cemo lagano ostat bez aviona
<ivoks> pa cemo se pikulat pilatusima :)
<CrazyLemon> kako nemamo..imamo avion ..stoji nam u hangaru i tako ko brod triglav nabija samo stroske :)
<ivoks> ma koji?
<CrazyLemon> falcon..on je sad od slovenske vojske :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ne znam ako je jos uvjek :D ..žele ga prodat a nitko ga neče
<ivoks> falcon?
<ivoks> mislis, jastreb? :)
<ivoks> ili f-16?
<ivoks> ne jastreb, sokol :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ne....nemamo mi uopšte tih borbenih aviona :D..al imamo jednog falcona :D   t.j. vladin avion
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrvatska_ratna_mornarica
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Zas_ObSt.gif
<ivoks> nelose, svidja mi se
<CrazyLemon> mhm..dosta ljepse nego sidro i ronilac :D
<ivoks> ovo je obalna straza
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obalna_stra%C5%BEa_Republike_Hrvatske#Staro_znakovlje
<ivoks> al stara oznaka na brodu mi je ljespa nego ova nova
<CrazyLemon> slovenci ne znaju sta je to obalna straza..samo vojska i policija ima brodove :)
<ivoks> pa obalna straza i kod nas postoji tek od nedavno
<ivoks> 3 godine, jel
<ivoks> u biti, mirnodopski dio mornarice
<ivoks> mirnodobski
<ivoks> koja usrana rijec
<ivoks> ono, pomaze u spasavanju, nadzire more, itd
<ivoks> u slucaju rata, postaje normalni dio mornarice
<ivoks> ali za vrijeme mira je prakticki odvojeni organ
<CrazyLemon> da sam ja premier..uzeo bi oba broda policiji.. prodao bi ova dva broda od vojske i bi dao obalnoj strazi da nadzire more..a ne ovako svi samo vucu pare a nerade bas nista :)
<ivoks> U sastav Obalne straže ušlo je devet brodova, a četiri helikoptera tipa Mil Mi-8 i dva aviona Hrvatskog ratnog zrakoplovstva tipa Pilatus PC-9 potom su operativno podređena zapovjedniku Obalne straže.
<CrazyLemon> a imate i vi pilatuse :D
<ivoks> pa da:)
<ivoks> i 4-6 migova :)
<CrazyLemon> fancy :D
<ivoks> dobro, imamo i drugih vojnih aviona
<ivoks> malo ljudi zna da imamo i 'teretnjake'
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-32
<ivoks> jesu kante, al sta sad :)
<CrazyLemon> hah..da bi bar mi imali te kante :) ..bila jednom situacija kad su vojnici otisli u afganistan..i nisu se mogli vratit kuci zato sto slovenska vojska nema ni jednog 'teretnjaka' :)
<CrazyLemon> i tako su morali cekat mjesec dana da se nađe jedan avion od nata :)
<ivoks> da, cuo sam to :)
<ivoks> ovo su najbolje zvjerke koje smo imali: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-24
<CrazyLemon> izgleda badass :)
<ivoks> Helikopter je bio u sastavu Hrvatskog ratnog zrakoplovstva do 2006. godine, kada su zbog skupog održavanja i nedostatka rezervnih djelova, prizemljeni i otpisani te će biti prodani za rezervne djelove u treće zemlje, iako je riječ o odličnom jurišnom helikopteru, koje je bilo relativno lako dovesti u uporabljivo stanje.
<ivoks> eksadrila se zvala Komarci
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> 9 komada ih je bilo
<ivoks> aaaaa
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Falcon_10
<ivoks> na ovog mislis :D
<CrazyLemon> da..nesto slicno :)
<CrazyLemon> a seljaci dok su ga htjeli 'parkirat' u hangar..hangar valjda bio premalen i ostetili mu sprednji dio :)   haha..stvarno neznam šta ovi ljudi uopšte misle
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20091016/670x420_falcon3_sipic.jpg     <- to je taj
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-20_Kraguj
<ivoks> o, pa imamo 10 migova
<ivoks> evo ih
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/MiG-21bis%26F-14B-Croatia-2002-1.jpg
<ivoks> migici u pratnji legende
<ivoks> iz jolly roger eskadrile
<ivoks> ah, avioncina
<ivoks> po zavrsetku hladnog rata je jednostavno bio nepotreban
<CrazyLemon> taj F14 je vaš?
<ivoks> kaj si lud
<ivoks> da bar
<ivoks> to mi je zivotni neispunjeni san
<ivoks> vidjeti f14 s nasim oznakama
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Amblem_republike_srpske.svg
<ivoks> za ovo uopce nisam znao
<ivoks> koji kic
<ivoks> kruna... kakva kruna, pa republika su, postoje 10ak godina i nikad kralja nisu imali :)
<ivoks> dvije krune cak :)
<ivoks> podsjeca na znak od rubelj grilla
<ivoks> http://www.rubelj-grill.hr/home.php
 * Mmike si skida sve kaj je ikad metnuo na facebook :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kae bilo? :)
<Mmike> pa ima ona neka spika 'download your data'
<Mmike> pa si downloadiram :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/viktor-vresnik--vladini-potezi-imaju-smisla--ratuju-protiv-konkurencije--privatne-hrvatske--koja-im-zeli-ubiti-troskove-i-podijeliti-otkaze/905619/
<ivoks> da, dobar tekst
<Mmike> Rijetko im se desi, al' eto, ima ih.
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1139.snc4/148167_468755744833_726414833_5416611_4485526_n.jpg
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> a di sam ja
<ivoks> di sam ja?!
<ivoks> pas masters...
<ivoks> samo ceka
<ivoks> da ga se razdjevici
<ivoks> This Month's Network Transfer Pool
<ivoks> 1GB Used, 399GB Remaining, 400GB Quota
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> Utakmicu je pratilo oko dvije tisuće gledatelja koji su došlo pozdraviti i podržati Cibonu na utakmicu za koju se mnogi boje kako bi mogla biti posljednja.
<ivoks> jeste vidli onaj filmic
<ivoks> s RedBull X1
<ivoks> ima i interview sa Vettelom
<ivoks> i onda na kraju puste snimku najboljeg kruga
<ivoks> kojeg je odvozio Schumacher :)
<ivoks> pokazali su i kako vettel vozi :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/automotiv/video-i-foto-red-bull-prototip-iskocio-s-ekrana.html
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-14
<ivoks> no, super...
<ivoks> ostao mi punjac za laptop
<ivoks> na murteru
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> :) lol :)
<ivoks> dovraga
<Mmike> lose, jbg :/
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> imam jos jedan u zagrebu
<ivoks> koji malo radi, malo ne
<ivoks> al ja sam u VZ-u
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ima u VZu da si stalno/cesto tamo?
<dodobas> Mmike: canonical područni ured :D
<dodobas> kako to ne znaš :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si jalan covjek, taj arch linux te toliko masira da onda samo jal izlazi iz tebe :)
<Mmike> kad se vidimo na faxu? :)
<dodobas> pa kad se ti sjetis...
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> :D
<dodobas> Mmike: ja ti rekao probaj...
<dodobas> ali ne... tebi je bolje gubiti ono malo kose na gnome3/unity/wtf 
<dodobas> pa o tome rantati mjesec dana
<Mmike> :) svi imamo svoje guste :)
<Mmike> dodobas, eto sjecam se, kad ti pase? :)
<dodobas> a ako vec neces archlinux, onda bar stavi Mint....
<dodobas> pa kad tebi pase
 * ivoks promatra dodobasa i odbija vjerovati u tako nizak IQ
<ivoks> archlinux je iz nekog paralelnog svemira?
 * dodobas samo ceka da ivoks Timeouta.... :P
<ivoks> svemira gdje gnome3 ne postoji?
<ivoks> fascinira me ekipa kojoj je rjesenje za gnome3/unity prelazak na drugu distribuciju
<ivoks> kao, tamo toga nema? :)
<ivoks> i ne, gnome2 forkovi nisu rjesenje
<ivoks> jer gtk2 je isto umro
<ivoks> glib se mijenja
<ivoks> to su sve GNOME projekti
<dodobas> ivoks: nisam niti mislio, hebemu na gnome3 i slicno
<ivoks> forkati gnome2 je najdebilnija ideja koju sam cuo
<ivoks> to je ko da idemo forkati nestscape jer nam firefox vise nije nesto
<Mmike> dodobas, nikad nisam vjerovao u mint :)
<Mmike> "tamo sve radi", kazu
<Mmike> a ja volem da malo prckam :)
<dodobas> iako mozda na archu gnome3 fakat radi kao spada :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koju dialer aplikaciju ti koristis na androjidu?
<Mmike> gnome3 je konceptualno sjeban, ne moze raditi kako spada :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ovu koja dodje s androidom
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i mint proso na gnome 3
<ivoks> pa svi ce preci na gnome 3
<Mmike> ivoks, tj, s cigan-modom?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo kao alternative :D
<ivoks> to je normlano
<Mmike> dodobas, sutra, fux, cca koje dobar?
<Mmike> meni na default cigan-mod dialeru smeta sto kad tipkam brojeve ne nalazi mi slova, a trazenje po imeniku je ueber naporno
<dodobas> dakle... ja gnome ne koristim niti sam ga ikad koristio duze od mjesec dva u komadu
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to i meni fali sa sensa
<ivoks> Mmike: al ima neki 'dialer one' ili tako nesto, koji to ima
<dodobas> uvijek defaultam na awesome-wm
<dodobas> Mmike: trebas link, koliko dugo ?
<ivoks> dodobas: onda, kaj kenjas, bez veze
<Mmike> ivoks, a ima, da, al' je uzasan. tj, nije tak JAKO uzasan, al'... neznam
<Mmike> dodobas, link?
<dodobas> ivoks: ja o gnomeu... sta sam ja rekao o gnome , a da nije bilo u kontekstu MMike-a ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas uber jednostavni Dialer2
<dodobas> Mmike: bio si spominjaio neki upload
<Mmike> dodobas, erm, a?
<Mmike> dodobas, ne
<Mmike> dodobas, lokot za bicikl :)
<dodobas> pa to... prije si bio spominjao link...
<Mmike> tj, alarm :)
<dodobas> ali eto valjda odustao :)
<dodobas> ili uplodovao sve
<Mmike> dodobas, ma da, znam, ne treba ,trenutno, thnx :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: ovisi sto bi, ako si za neki čevap u Magazinskoj onda do 13i30
<dodobas> ako si za neki pivap... onda sam definiraj
<Mmike> dodobas, to tam na samom pocetku magazinske, jeld?
<Mmike> prakticki na adzijinoj?
<Mmike> ili?
<dodobas> u kačićevoj.. ali to je to da
<Mmike> kacicevoj?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaciceva i magazinska se ne dodiruju :)
<dodobas> pa ne... ali zato moram iskoristiti ulice izidora kršnjavog i božidara adžije kako bi dosao od kačićeve do magazinske :D
<dodobas> Mmike: http://osm.org/go/0IsmliHCn--
<dodobas> Mmike: krivo sam procitao sto si napisao :D
<Mmike> u cek cek
<Mmike> to nije onaj mali kiosk na pocetku magazinske, prakticki na krizanju s adzijinom, onda?
<Mmike> nego fakat - klet?
<Mmike> a onda ok, moze cevapi
<Mmike> javim ti za sutra kroz 10ak minuta
<dodobas> ok
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> na 100 mjesta sam UGASIO virbu za svako sranje
<Mmike> medjutim i dalje vibrira kad primim poziv, kad se neetko javi, kad se ja javim, kad udaljim mob od uha...
<ivoks> i to je to sto se tice baterije...
<ivoks> pozdrav dok ne nadjem punjac negdje il nesto...
<Mmike> ivoks, you have fun! :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moze sutra onda u 13?
<dodobas> moze dok ne javim drugacije :)
<Mmike> au
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> aj nemoj, teskom mukom sam do prevoza dosao sutra :)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> You've successfully deleted Google+ and associated social content
<Mmike> Lovely
<dodobas> Mmike: pa zasto pobogu ...
<dodobas> sto ti ne valja
<jelly> pa, šta će mu
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> imam facebook
<jelly> e
<dodobas> ja nemam g+ akaunt
<Mmike> eto, sad nemam nit ja :)
<dodobas> ali me zanima zasto ljudi odustaju
<jelly> dodobas: pa, zaš ga nemaš
<dodobas> pa osnovno, twitter mi je dovoljan... + nema niti jednog drugog klijenta osim g+ weba
<dodobas> ili mozda postoji ali ne znam
<Mmike> dodobas, meni je to (losa) kopija facebooka
<Mmike> sve te 'napredne' ficure mi ne znace nista
<Mmike> plus, facebook je zajebancija/sala/fun/whatever
<Mmike> i kad sam log off, onda sam log off
<Mmike> a g+ sam stalno log on
<Mmike> tj, ako sam log off onda mi ne radi kalendar i ino
<Mmike> a kad sam log on onda mi stalno neke djidje iskacu za g+
<Mmike> tako da, off :)
<Mmike> kak' dodam novi kalendar u android-calendar?
<Mmike> ok, naso
<dodobas> jelly: zasto ga ti imas/nemas ? ::)
<jelly> dodobas: zato sto sam tio vidit sta sve te social networking djidje mogu
<SilverSpace> kaze Milanovic :) Ako budem šef Vlade to neću tolerirati
<SilverSpace> Jakovcica i cacica tolerira 
<SilverSpace> koja banda
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> gradonacelknik vozi pijan
<Mmike> i ne daje odmah ostavku
<Mmike> to samo kod nas moze bit
<SilverSpace> dobar conky http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Screen-Shot-2011-11-13-at-12.56.26.png
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a cacic kaj ga ceka zatvor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zatvor?
<SilverSpace> pa da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' bi mogao 2 slova vise, molim te? :)
<Mmike> il' ti se bas tak neda tipkat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa sudimu se u madarskoj kaj je ubio dvije osobe u saobracajki 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> neznam kaj je s time, jel' mu se sudi ili su mu presudili?
<Mmike> mislim da je to malo drugacija stvar
<Mmike> nije bio pijan
<SilverSpace> sudi mu se
<Mmike> i bila je nesreca (magla i to)
<SilverSpace> nije bilo magle
<Mmike> i jebiga, ak se ipostavi da je kriv, kriv je
<Mmike> al' dok se ne ispostavi, kaj sad
<Mmike> (ja bi cacica u zatvor radi drugih stvari)
<Mmike> al ovaj je vozio PIJAN
<SilverSpace> vjestak je ustanovio da je vidljivost bila ok
<Mmike> i jos veli 'ne vidim zasto bih odstupio'
<Mmike> ono, HALO?!
<Mmike> ti si gradonacelnik, javna osoba, primjer drugima!
<Mmike> i vozis pijan
<Mmike> i kazes 'ma, to je ok'
<Mmike> pa ono
<SilverSpace> ma da naravno da ga nece maknuti 
<Mmike> ODMAH moras dati ostavku
<Mmike> OD-MAH
<SilverSpace> kad bi sad njega prisilili da da ostavku a njima se isto dogodi 
<SilverSpace> tu je problem
<SilverSpace> ne bi onda imali za sebe izgovora
<SilverSpace> kad prvi da ostavku za dakvo djelo onda povratka vise nema
<SilverSpace> kao na sudu 
<SilverSpace> ako je jednom presudeno za djelo onda drugi puta za isto ne moze biti presudeno drugacije
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pricas o cacicu sad, ili o ovom alkosu varazdinskom?
<SilverSpace> opcenito 
<Mmike> tek onda ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> kuzis zasto ne mogu ovog sankcionirati
<SilverSpace> kad bi njega sakcinirali onda bi i njima bila frka
<SilverSpace> kad bi to napravili
<SilverSpace> ne mozes sad malo reci njega hocemo sebe necemo
<Mmike> ma jebote
<Mmike> kak mozes vozit pijan
<Mmike> i rec da je to ok?
<SilverSpace> vis da mozes 
<Mmike> ak si mali covjek, ajde, platis kaznu, tko te jebe, glup si
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> al' ak si javna osoba
<Mmike> onda to nemozes, nemorlano je
<SilverSpace> ima toga jos
<SilverSpace> kad ti kao mali covjek napravis neki prometni prekrsaj platis kaznu 
<SilverSpace> Pusicka je sletela sa ceste i nije platila nista
<SilverSpace> jos si je u tom sletanju ubila i cucka
<Mmike> ovisi zakaj je sletila
<Mmike> ja sam isto sletio vise puta, nisam nikad kaznu platio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sletanje ako dode murija dobijes kaznu automatski
<jelly> Mmike: jel platio kaznu onaj ko je evidentirao visestruka slijetanja na istom mjestu i nije popravio cestu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle to? :) velim ti da ovisi jako zasto si sletio :)
<Mmike> jelly, ahaha, kod nas u .hr? :)
<Mmike> naravno ad ne
<Mmike> osim toga, mosh sletjet jer si izbjegavao auto/dijete/macku/nesto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tako je po zakonu
<jelly> SilverSpace: otkad to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, po kojem zakonu? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: oduvjek samo kaj se izvlacite na macke cucke itd
<SilverSpace> sletis zbog mokre ceste
<SilverSpace> nisi prilagodio uvjetima voznje
<SilverSpace> ili u zavoju ista stvar
<SilverSpace> automatski ti je kazna
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jako ovisi ZASTO si sletio
<Mmike> jebemu! :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se to ne provodi dosljedno kod nas
<Mmike> hajd me uputi na clanak zakona di to pise
<jelly> je, i ak sletim a vozio sam 20 na sat i proklizio opet sam ja kriv
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ovisi
<SilverSpace> jelly: jep jel si trebao voziti 10na sat
<Mmike> siguran sam da ima nacina kako mozes biti kriv :)
<Mmike> al' u globalu nisi kriv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemoj mi padakat, neg mi pokazi di u zakonu to pise :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: da, terbao sam ici pjesice po pljusku
<ivoks> uf
<jelly> ili se vozit po imaginarnoj ispravnoj cesti
<SilverSpace> neda mi se traziti ali 1000% znam da je tako 
<jelly> [citation needed]
<SilverSpace> zakon je takav 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ae, ja 50000000000000% znam da nije tako :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nasao? :)
<SilverSpace> sletis i razvalis svoj auto i za to jos moras platiti kaznu
<SilverSpace> sto posto je tako
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak ne vjerujes pitaj muriju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, NIJE 100% tako, jako ovisi ZASTO si sletio, kao sto sam ti vise puta napisao gore :)
<Mmike> zato ti velim, daj mi clanak zakona u kojem to pise
<Mmike> jer, to kaj ti velis nije istina :)
<SilverSpace> ZASTO si sletio? 
<SilverSpace> kaj to znaci 
<SilverSpace> ako te je netko drugi gurnuo onda nisi
<SilverSpace> ako nema druhih sudionika u prometnoj onda si uvijek ti kriv
<jelly> ak je odron na cesti ispred tebe i sletis da ne sjebes auto, opet si ti kriv?
<jelly> postoje razlozi zasto bi sletio a da nije krivica vozaca
<SilverSpace> jelly: odron je druga stvar
<jelly> kak sad druga stvar
<SilverSpace> govorimo o sljetanju tvojom krivicom
<jelly> <SilverSpace> ako nema druhih sudionika u prometnoj onda si uvijek ti kriv
<jelly> ne, govorimo o tome da slijetanje nije uvijek tvoja krivica
<jelly> <gnarlie> hehe, a new real estate tax was introduced in greece in september gnarlie> by now it should have brought 600 mil eur tax incomes <gnarlie> the only problem... the greeks didn't pay it :D
<SilverSpace> 1T i jos vanjski usb 568.06 Kn
<SilverSpace> WD
<SilverSpace> hebiga nije dostupan
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ko bi reko!
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> zovu me sad iz protisa
<Mmike> da se ispricavaju
<Mmike> da je OPET dosla kriva kartica :)
 * Mmike se lololala
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos nisi nabavio karticu :))
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> idijoti te debili
<jelly> treća sreća
<jelly> prije ili kasnije će skužit da si ili ti ili oni naručili krivi P/N bez kratkog limića
<SilverSpace> "napuhao" je do 3,04 promila
<SilverSpace> martinje
<jelly> odn. bez dugog limića, kak već
<SilverSpace> neki zagorec
<Mmike> jelly, a valjda su sad skuzili
<Mmike> kad su me zvali i rekli da je kriva dosla opet
<Mmike> al kuzis, ja dodjem u petak prosli
<Mmike> i gledam karticu, i reko, to nece uc
<Mmike> veli lik, da, nece
<Mmike> reko, jebemu mater
<Mmike> to mi ne valja
<Mmike> a ovaj lud
<Mmike> k'o da sam ja kriv
<Mmike> nit sorry, nit nista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa takvi su tamo 
<SilverSpace> neznaju dvije rijeci prezboriti
<SilverSpace> i motorno ulje tam prodaju :)
<Mmike> to mi je najsmjesniji dio svega
<Mmike> da
<obruT> daj mi dvije graficke, 4 gige rama, litru "modrica optima" i malo pakiranje vegete
<SilverSpace> i zimske gume 
<SilverSpace> obruT: to si zaboravio :)
<SilverSpace> napisu za procesor Intel D525 Dual core 1.8GHz
<SilverSpace> a nece rec da je to atom
<rsedak> ivoks si tu?
<obruT> vjerojatno instalirava windowse pa nije online
<Mmike> rsedak! :)
<rsedak> Mmike :-)
<rsedak> sad sam se probudio
<rsedak> eto sad znam zasto usklicnici slute Mmike :-P
<rsedak> sluze
<SilverSpace> cemu sluze !!!!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/autom-naletio-na-zenu-71-dok-je-brala-gljive-na-mjestu-je-ubio-242427
<SilverSpace> koji peh
<rsedak> ivoks javi se
<Neuromanc> oj susjed
<Neuromanc> 10.12. je programersko natjecanje otok ivanić u ivaniću
<Neuromanc> vodim Vilima, eventualno još nekog ako netko nauču basic ili C u međuvremenu:)
<ivoks> rsedak: tu sam
<ivoks> rsedak: cijeli dan sam na sprovodu, misi, karmine... nisam stigao napisati mail
<igustin> ne postoji više Ubuntu distra za netbook računala, nego je to dio standardne desktop edicije?
<ivoks> rsedak: sto se tice prijevoza, to cu ja sam
<Neuromanc> da Diana ode po ključ vijećnice sutra u općinu?
<igustin> ivoks: želim staviti neku noviju distru na Asus eeePC701, što bi mi preporučio?
<dodobas> igustin: pa archlinux :) sta uopce razmisljas
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak se to cita :P
<rsedak> Neuromanc: da, mene nema citav dan
<rsedak> ivoks: kako zelis, u autu ima mjesta
<dodobas> SilverSpace: artsifartsilinux
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: odlicno za natjecanje, mogu ja ici na natjecanje iz Basica? :-D
<obruT> Neuromanc: ak se sjecas price od prije par dana kad si napisao o tome kak pricaju o jednodnevnim crijevnim virozama pa sam rekao da je mene drzalo prakticki tjedan dana... dosli nalazi danas, popusio salmonelu :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kako kad travu jedes samo :)
<obruT> eh da :)
<obruT> ne znam kak sam uspio, pa nije ljeto :)
<rsedak> Salmonela nikad ne spava
<dodobas> obruT: pa eto... tri lista slate... pola litre dressinga za slatu :)
<obruT> jeo sam pizzu s 4 sira dva dana ranije, mozda sir ? :)
<ivoks> rsedak: nisam u zagrebu
<ivoks> igustin: kupi pravi laptop :-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tesko da je od pizze 
<igustin> ivoks: :P
<ivoks> obruT: uf, gadno... sretno
<obruT> ma sad mi je ok, osjecam se ok iako se vidjelo prosli tjedan da sam "oslabio"... opet cu morat nosit "stolicu" na analizu da vidim jel jos uvijek kakam zive organizme :)
<Mmike> kakat u kutijice :)
<SilverSpace> tek sam sad saznao da sa cat mogu direkno upisaivati twekst
<obruT> e da vidis, "kutijica" je okrugla, promjera oko 1cm, duzine 3cm... na cepu je mala zlicica s kojom uzimas uzorak... sto je ok kad je uzorak krut
<SilverSpace> u terminalu
<obruT> trebas vidjet kako sam to izvodio dok sam "pisao" na straznji otvor :)
<Mmike> too graphic! :)
<igustin> omg o.O
<igustin> obruT: *ne želimo* znati detalje...
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> nist, odo na neki sastanak
<obruT> pozdrav !
<igustin> hvala :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak me hebe 
<SilverSpace> josm
<SilverSpace> ili chrome
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa koristi onda potlatch2 :9
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da bas
<SilverSpace> dodobas: klikom na link u josm otvara mi defaultni pregldnik ali prazan
<SilverSpace> ne otvori tab i link u njemu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nisam niakd otvarao linkove iz josm-a
<dodobas> nemam pojma na sto misls
<SilverSpace> ono kad otvoris prazan link
<SilverSpace> josm*
<SilverSpace> tamo ima onih par linkova k
<SilverSpace> The current stable snapshot is 4550 and 4591 is the unstable development version.
<SilverSpace> naprimjer
<SilverSpace> *development*
<dodobas> a to... ti mi uopce ne radi :D
<dodobas> Failed to show URI:http://josm.openstreetmap.de/wiki/Translations :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> turci ce se sutra zamrznuti
<SilverSpace> bit ce minus
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imaju i turci skijaliste... jedno ... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * ivoks treba klona
<SilverSpace> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-netbooks-vs.-tablets-1.html
<SilverSpace> uvijk ista prica
 * ivoks kupio punjac za x200
<ivoks> sad imam tri punjaca za isti laptop
<ivoks> u svakom gradu po jedan
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :))
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-15
<Mmike> obruT, ti si tomcetlija, znam da jesi
<obruT> nisam nisam :)
<obruT> ja sam drvim po javi, koristim framework i ne zanima me na cemu se to vrti odnosno sto je ispod
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> o jeb...
<Mmike> jebgoa tomcat
<Mmike> btw, touchPad Dialer nije los
<Mmike> haha
 * Mmike jos ima ivoksov 095 broj :)
<ivoks> da, obrisi to
<Mmike> jesam, upravo
<obruT> Mmike: a sta se mucis s tomcatom ?
<budz0r> oj, jel tko probao, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313577
<Mmike> obruT, a lik zeli da su mu sve aplikacije na 80, osim manager aplikacije, za koju zeli da je na 8080
<Mmike> a mislim da se to nemre
<Mmike> tj ,znam da se nemre sam tak, al' sad gledam da imam dva connectora, na 80 i 8080, i onda da valveove slozim koji ce filtrirovat
<dodobas> budz0r: de cek koju sekundu ... :)
<dodobas> sad ce se nova verzija pojaviti
<obruT> Mmike: da se to slozit, da
<Mmike> obruT, jel' imas di slozeno?
<obruT> nope :)
<Mmike> bez valveova?
<Mmike> brijem da bih mogao imati dva servicea, svaki sa svojim engineom i setom connectora
<Mmike> al' neznam onda dal' manager iz jednog servicea moze managirati contexte iz druggo
<Mmike> drugog
<obruT> jedino sto sam slagao drugacije od defaulta je bio cluster tomcatova sa session replikacijom... inace to sve drugi slazu, a ja samo deployam aplikaciju :)
<Mmike> joj, taj tomcat
<Mmike> i ta java
<Mmike> i ti debili 
<Mmike> i to sve
<Mmike> flje :)
<Mmike> dodobas, smo mi fo danas?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> sta si ti ono umjesto ABa koristi?
<ivoks> siege
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> thnx
<drj_cro> ivoks: si ti jos uvijek u US il si se vratio?
<obruT> pih, pa ovaj python se tu nesto grci da nebre pokrenut 800 threadova...
<obruT> bwahahaha, upravo mi load na stroju skocio na 87 :)
<jelly> a ne 800?
<obruT> ubio sam proces prije nego sto je skocio na 800 :)
<jelly> pih
<obruT> ma nist, pythonusa koja se mnogo threada mi zakolje stroj :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> obruT: uvijek je mozes zategnut sa onim novim cgroups djidjama ili stavit BFS patch na kernel
<Mmike> ili popraviti pythonusu
<Mmike> eh, ti sistemci
<Mmike> samo bi nesto zatezali :)
<ivoks> eto me na cucu u rijeci
<jelly> jel imas prezentaciju ili samo sudjelujes
<igustin> ivoks: ha? ipak si uspio otići na to?
<ivoks> igustin: jesam
<ivoks> drj_cro: vratio sam se prije 10ak dana
<Mmike> ovaj siege je jednako beskoristan kao i ab
<ivoks> niti jedan nije beskoristan
<ivoks> oba treba znati koristiti i interpretirati
<ivoks> niti jedan ti nece reci 'Proizvod A je bolji od proizvod B'
<Mmike> ab je los jer je single threaded
<Mmike>  inemrem opteretit server kako hocu
<Mmike> dok mi siege daje cudne rezultate
<Mmike> ab mi kaze 4500 rekvesta u sekundi, siege oko 1500 
<Mmike> za isti url, jedan jedini
<Mmike> dok mi apachetop pokazuje peak od 350 rekvesta u sekundi
<Mmike> httperf pokaze, pak, 800
<jelly> ab laže!
<Mmike> zanimljivo da mi jedino ab ubije stroj kak spada
<Mmike> ostali ne
<ivoks> pa cek malo
<ivoks> jesi li vrtio isti test?
<Mmike> ne, ivoks, vrtio sam 15 razlicitih i cudim se kak mi se rezultati razlikuju :)
<Mmike> glup je test, bas zato da vidim koji testator mi ima najvise smisla
<ivoks> pa eto :)
<ivoks> sve si rekao
<ivoks> 16:17 < Mmike> ne, ivoks, vrtio sam 15 razlicitih i cudim se kak mi se rezultati razlikuju :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kako si pokrenuo siege?
<Mmike> imam PHP "stranicu" koja ima glupu while petlju u sebi, nista posebno
<Mmike> i onda taj url napadnem sa abom, siegeom i httperfom
<Mmike> i dobijem razlicite rezultate
<Mmike> rm, cek
<ivoks> pa kako tocno?
<ivoks> copy-paste naredbu
<Mmike> siege -c 10 -b -t 1M ded828.ded.reflected.net/rntest.php
<Mmike> i isto to za ab
<Mmike> tj, pandan tome
<Mmike> za httperf vidim da sam izostavio --hog, i cuda jos neak
<ivoks> pa ne znam sto bi ti rekao za takav test :)
<ivoks> testiras server ispod njegovih mogucnosti
<ivoks> ili zelis reci da ti server ne moze izdrzati vise od 10 istovremenih korisnika?
<Mmike> zelim reci da mi ab i siege moraju dati slicne rezultate tu
<Mmike> a daju OPAKO razlicite
<ivoks> pa kako si ab pokrenuo?
<Mmike> pa isto tako
<ivoks> ovo je 'daj 10 istovremenih korisnika, bez delaya, jednu minutu'
<Mmike> 10 konekcija, 1 minutu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s time da ab nema 'bez delaya', nego uvijek roka
<ivoks> sto znaci, ako se skripta izvrsava 1sek, imati ces 600 requesta
<Mmike> zasto 600?
<ivoks> pa jel ih se 10 spoji prve sekunde
<ivoks> i to sve traje 1 sekundu
<ivoks> na drugoj sekundi se spoji 10 novih
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ha?
<ivoks> to znaci, nakon 2 sekunde imas 20 requesta
<Mmike> zasto svake sekunde?
<ivoks> pa jebemu mater Mmike 
<ivoks> 16:23 < ivoks> sto znaci, ako se skripta izvrsava 1sek, imati ces 600 requesta
<budz0r> ivoks: pa kaj psujes
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim, srca mu kamenog
<ivoks> pa kad ne cita :)
<Mmike> odakle ti sad ta jedna sekunda?
<ivoks> ako ti php stranica traje 1 sekundu da se izvrsi
<ivoks> onda ih se ne moze spojiti vise od 10 u jednoj sekundi
<Mmike> odakle sad da mi PHP stranica traje 1 sekundu da se izvrsi? 
<Mmike> iako, super ideja, ivoks!
<ivoks> pa to je pretpostavka
<Mmike> staviti u php sleep(60), ili kako vec
<ivoks> zato i stoji 'ako...'
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ne, krivi ti je 'ako' gore, al' drugi put cu ti objasniti zasto :)
<Mmike> idem sad, jer sam skuzio da sam testiranje radio na stroju koji je novi DNS server, pa su ljuti malo na mene :)
<ivoks> dobro, drugi put cu napisati 'pretpostavimo da se skripta...'
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> dobro je, nisam kriv, netko nije oznacio stroj kao 'in use' :)
<Mmike> 'ako se skripta izvrsava 1 sek, imati ces 600 requesta'
<Mmike> tu pretpostavljas da se izvrsava 10 requesta po sekundi a nisi to nigdje rekao
<ivoks> da, vise manje
<Mmike> pa me zbunilo
<Mmike> uglavnom
<ivoks> ti si sigeu rekao 10 istovremenih konekcija
<ivoks> pretpostavimo da skripti treba 1 sekunda da zavrsi
<ivoks> to znaci, tokom jedne sekunde nece biti vise od 10 konekcija
<ivoks> * 60 = 600 max
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> ako se skripta izvrsava 10 sekundi
<Mmike> i isto bi trebao dobiti i u ABu
<Mmike> ili
<ivoks> ab je malo glupav alat
<ivoks> zato jer ga pitas koliko vremena treba za X konekcija
<Mmike> ako sam ABu rekao: rokaj sa 10 usporednih konekcija 1 minutu, i ovaj mi kaze: 4500 requesta u sekundi
<Mmike> slicno bi mi morao reci i siege, ne?
<Mmike> mozes mu reci vrijeme trajanja i broj requesta koji ce napraviti
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam nikad koristio siege za tako besmislene testove :)
<Mmike> i jos mi glupa stvar sa ABom sto mi nece rec koliko mi je bilo 200a koliko 500a koliko 300a i inoga
<ivoks> siege sam uvijek koristio za testiranje real-world scenarija
<Mmike> uopce nije besmislen test
<ivoks> je i dalje 'misleading' rezultate
<Mmike> pokazuje da jedan od ta dva alata ne radi dobro
<ivoks> na temelju ab-a ljudi zakljuce da je lighttpd brzi
<Mmike> httperf se cini ok
<ivoks> jer brze odservira 1000 requesta
<Mmike> meni ovo konkretno treba da vidim dal' je 'brzi' apache+php ili nging+php
<ivoks> a lighttpd sve drzi u ramu i singlethreaded je
<ivoks> cim ga pitas dvije razlicite stranice, sporiji je od apachea
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> mi tu podosta koristimo lighttpd
<ivoks> nisam te pitao sto koristis
<Mmike> za staticki sadrzaj
<Mmike> i puno bolje se ponasa od apacheta
<ivoks> vec sam ti rekao na temelju masa ljudi donosi zakljucak
<ivoks> mnogi ni ne znaju za apache worker
<Mmike> doduse, sad lagano napustamo lightty i prelazimo na nginx do kraja
<ivoks> a kamoli za cache u apacheu
<Mmike> apache worker i php?
<ivoks> apache worker i php je isto sto i lighttpd i php
<ivoks> govorimo o statickom sadrzaju
<ivoks> ak imas stroj s 4 cora, budala si ako koristis lighttpd
<ivoks> jer se ne skalira
<ivoks> single thread
<ivoks> zato brze servira jednu stranicu
<ivoks> jedan gif ce lighttpd uvijek brze servirati
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> ma nije to bas tak :)
<ivoks> ali 100 gifova ce apache 2x brze servirati
<ivoks> Mmike: ne govorim ovo napamet
<Mmike> pa nit ja :)
<ivoks> Mmike: testirao sam to danima
<Mmike> cek da nadjem stroj gdje je lighty upogonjen, sam malo
<ivoks> http://blog.init.hr/?p=28
<dodobas> ivoks: a memory footprint ?
<ivoks> dodobas: memory footprint cega?
<Mmike> ivoks, porn.com trosi lighttpd
<Mmike> i nikako nije single threaded
<ivoks> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/Docs:MultiProcessor
<Mmike> ok, hm
<Mmike> mozda je
<ivoks> lighty is a single-threaded, single-process
<Mmike> php-cgi je hrpa procesa gore
<ivoks> budale ste
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, za staticki sadrzaj radi bolje od apacheta, provjereno
<Mmike> za php nemam pojma
<dodobas> ivoks: pa stavi im 128mb rama... pa da vidis testa
<Mmike> dodobas, sto vise rama to bolje
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> pogotovo ako ti sve sto posluzujes moze stati u ram
<ivoks> jel razgovaramo ozbiljno ili se glupiramo?
<Mmike> al' nasi CDN origini svi imaju lightyje, apacheti su maknuti pred godinu i koliko jer je apache - spor, glomazan, velik
<ivoks> 128MB RAMa?
<Mmike> i sad se lagano mice sa ligghtyja na nginx
<ivoks> Mmike: mnogi to rade, a nikad nisu napravili detaljnu analizu
<ivoks> ja te necu uvjeravati sad
<Mmike> ivoks, a jesam, velim ti
<ivoks> sve ok, radite kako znate
<Mmike> i apache je sporiji
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> moguce da mi je analiza za kurac bila
<Mmike> jer sam siege i ab koristio
<Mmike> koji su, eto, kakvi jesu :)
<Mmike> tj, moram tek vidjeti sto sam sosjebo
<ivoks> By running 2 or more processes on the same socket you will have a better concurrency, but will have a few drawbacks that you have to be aware of:
<ivoks> mod_accesslog might create broken access logs, as the same file is opened twice and is NOT synchronized.
<ivoks> mod_status will have <n> separate counters, one set for each process.
<ivoks> mod_rrdtool will fail as it receives the same timestamp twice.
<ivoks> mod_uploadprogress will not show correct status.
<ivoks> mrak je taj lighttpd :)
<dodobas> http://wiki.dreamhost.com/Web_Server_Performance_Comparison
<ivoks> dodobas: i?
<ivoks> jel memorija za gledanje ili za koristenje?
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> ivoks: a gle... nemamo svi 1Tb pa da se igramo
<ivoks> pa ne treba ti 1tb
<dodobas> ili ces reci... pa onda to nije za vas... 
<ivoks> al mi nemoj kenjat da imas 128MB
<ivoks> jer ti mobitel ima vise
<dodobas> ima, ali VPS nema :P
<ivoks> pa na vps niti neces staviti zahtjevni web server
<ivoks> jer ima puno drugih problema s kojima ces se susresti
<ivoks> spori i/o ti je veci problem od rama
<dodobas> ap da... imas ti prav... bolje onda koristiti apache
<ivoks> pa je, ako ga znas sloziti
<dodobas> pogotovo za staticni sadrzaj
<ivoks> ako ne znas, onda brijes na lighttpd
<dodobas> ili ne...
<dodobas> instaliras cherokee :)
<ivoks> sto se tice dreamhosta:
<Mmike> apache je bolje koristiti zato sto je jednostavniji i ima hrpetinu djidja naokolo
<ivoks> The commands that were used in this test followed this format:
<ivoks> ab -n 25000 -c 50 http://www.example.com/dreamhost_logo.png
<ivoks> jel znas koliko je ovaj test glup?
<Mmike> sloziti rewrite rulove za nginx je katastrofa
<Mmike> ivoks, nije bas JAKO glup, sterilan je
<ivoks> ovaj test je 'koji ce mi brze servirati PNG'
<ivoks> i to 25000 puta
<ivoks> tak stranice inace izgledaju
<ivoks> jedan PNG, koji browser skine i nacrta
<ivoks> nije css, nije html, gifovi, jpegovi, pngi...
<ivoks> ne, jedan PNG
<dodobas> pa tako bi bilo kuul
<dodobas> imas ljepo image mapu...
<dodobas> pa neki korisnici klikcu
<dodobas> sve ljepo statika
<dodobas> koju periodicno generiras u pozadini
 * Mmike ce tak fino danas testirati sve lijepo iznova :)
<Mmike> kako da linuxu kazem 'aj koristi samo 256M rama'
<ivoks> pri butu
<Mmike> mogu to ?
<dodobas> nemas problema s crossbrowser compatibilitiem ili sto...
<dodobas> sve ljepo statika
<budz0r> Mmike: dignes si virtualke sa 256mb rama
<Mmike> budz0r, to je fail, probao sam to, i nema bas smisla
<ivoks> max_addr=nn[KMG]	[KNL,BOOT,ia64] All physical memory greater
<Mmike> ja sam si brijao kao, ak sve testiram unutar virtualke, isto je
<ivoks> than or equal to this physical address is ignored.
<Mmike> al' ne radi bas to kak spada
<ivoks> 1373		mem=nn[KMG]	[KNL,BOOT] Force usage of a specific amount of memory
<jelly> Mmike: mem=256M ?
<Mmike> jelly, eto mi je reko chicha ivoks, fala :)
<ivoks> mislim, ono
<ivoks> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<jelly> ebemu mmisha
<jelly> imam djubre od tape libraryja, svakih dva mjeseca zatrokira robotska ruka
<ivoks> sigurno HP
<ivoks> i meni se desavalo
<ivoks> odnijeli na servis, ovi ga samo zeznuli
<Mmike> ok, ivoks
<Mmike> a suggestion, pls
<Mmike> limitirati cu memoriju na 256 M
<Mmike> staviti cu oko 500 M raznog statickog sadrzaja
<Mmike> nista PHP, nista bakraci
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> samo html/css i ino
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> i dati siegetu popis urlova kojima da roka
<ivoks> al instaliraj apache worker, ne prefork
<Mmike> jel' ima smisla takav test, tj, jel' propustam nesto jos?
<Mmike> probati cu sa oba
<ivoks> imas i cache u apachu, pa si i to upali
<ivoks> po defaultu nije upaljen :)
<Mmike> al' to ce mi oteti memorije
<Mmike> nisam siguran dal' to ima smisla
<Mmike> al' probati cemo
<jelly> ivoks: nije HP, IBM
<jelly> sa HPom sam imao pet puta manje problema
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<jelly> al ne bira vendora pamet nego mgt
<ivoks> 2008. imali smo pacemaker, red hat cluster suite i ocfs2-tools
<ivoks> 2009. imali smo pacemaker i red hat cluster suite na kojemu je radio i ocfs2-tools
<ivoks> 2010. imali smo pacemaker na kojem je radio gfs2 i ocfs2 (od rhcs-a je ostalo DLM)
<ivoks> 2011. imamo pacemaker i ponovno rodjeni rhcs i ocfs2-tools za kojeg nitko ne mari
<ivoks> 2012. bi trebali imati samo pacemaker
<ivoks> komplikacije u cluster svijetu :/
<Mmike> kak ja ne volim taj pacemaker, to je milina :/
<ivoks> to je ko da prvi put vidis auto, i to je mercedes
<ivoks> i onda kazes da ga ne volis
<ivoks> a ni vidio sto su ostali napravili :)
<ivoks> super mi je kada mi server od starog klijenta posalje mail kako se raid poslje raspalo
<ivoks> s/starog/bivseg
<ivoks> novi admin nije u stanju promijeniti niti alias za roota, a kamoli odrzavati raid polje :)
<jelly> trebao si sabotirati smtp server
<ivoks> ma ne sabotiram ja nista
<ivoks> dovoljna im je sabotaza sto su uzeli tog drugog :)
<jelly> jeftiniji a sve radi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ocito
<jelly> skuzit ce valjda kad se stvarno raspadne, sad je samo degraded ;-)
<ivoks> ovo je vec cetvrti server koji mi se buni da se raid raspao
<ivoks> ne, do sad je bio degraded :)
<Mmike> REJD!
<jelly> aaaa :-)
<Mmike> zovem ja frenda jednom davno, reko, tu sam u kvartu, jel' mogu doc na pivo
<Mmike> veli on, ja ti raidam
<Mmike> reko, pa ajde, ja bi doso
<Mmike> veli on, a dodji
<Mmike> reko, slaze covjek doma raid polja, testira, igra se s nekim hardverom
<Mmike> dodjem do njega, a kad ono, ovaj zakucan za WorldofWordcraft
<Mmike> ima raid, pljacku
<Mmike> i - raida
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jebote, reko, i igre
<Mmike> da bar neke utrke vozio :)
<ivoks> WARNING - Incomplete unit detected: unit=0
<ivoks> ERROR - Unit inoperable: unit=0
<ivoks> ERROR - Source drive error occurred: port=3, unit=0
<ivoks> ERROR - Rebuild failed: unit=0
<ivoks> WARNING - Drive removed: port=3
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> masala
<Mmike> chrome memory eater
<Mmike> ivoks, zasht nemas vrijeme postova na blogu?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to je ocito... ima potpisan NDA
<ivoks> This entry was posted on Tuesday, March 10th, 2009 at 08:33 and is filed under Ubuntu. 
<dodobas> sad mora svoja razmisaljana zadrzati za sebe :P
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> bwah
<dodobas> ivoks: ma salim se
<Mmike> fakat, pise :)
<Mmike> icoks cijela godina i nit jedan post?
<Mmike> s/icoks/ivoks
<ivoks> da, i vise, ne
<ivoks> budem uskoro
<ivoks> joj, uskoro mi pocinje to, ne znam ni sto
<ivoks> Otvoreni kôd i lokalizacija
<ivoks> 18:00 - 19:00
<Mmike> jel' probao netko cherokee?
<dodobas> me me me me
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> ljepi paket s web admin suceljem
<Mmike> jel' brz? :)
<dodobas> definiraj brzo :)
<dodobas> to kao da pitas... jel 'dobar'
<Mmike> ma kenjam
<Mmike> idem i to mjerit kad vec mjerim
<dodobas> nije brz kao apache... ali to mu i nije goal
<dodobas> easy to configure ...
<Mmike> ab je glup
<Mmike> imam sleep.php koji ima u sebi samo <? sleep(1); ?>
<Mmike> i onda kazem ab -c 1 -n 10 sleep.php
<Mmike> i dobijem 1 r/s
<Mmike> -c 2 -n 20
<Mmike> 1 r/s
<Mmike> al' kad kazem -c 10 -n 100
<Mmike> dobijem= 4.7 r/s
<igustin> ajmo svi na #cuc2011 i mod.carnet.hr (Dvorana Krk I) i sudjelujte u okruglom stolu
<igustin> okrugli stol počinje u 18:00
<Mmike> bwah 
<Mmike> imam 'missing plugin'
<Mmike> ok u ff radi
<dodobas> uh da to je danas ...
<dodobas> :D
<budz0r> oj
<budz0r> kaj preporucate za przenje cd/dvd-a
<igustin> budz0r: /j #cuc2011
<igustin> budz0r: wodim :)
<budz0r> igustin: ne znam za taj
<igustin> budz0r: ili K3B
<igustin> ex cdrecord
<budz0r> jel probao tko bashburn
<Mmike> ja koristim brasero
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> dal' netko vidi kako ivoks drzi ruke? :)
<igustin> k'o Angela Merkel ;)
<Mmike> da :) sad vise ne, umjesto da ih SAD tako drzi :)
<Mmike> ok, mozda je kamera malo cudno postavljena
<Mmike> igustin, tko je lik koji sad prica?
<igustin> Šime Šuljić, legenda
<igustin> prof matematike u Pazinu ;)
<igustin> prevodi GeoGebru, normala.hr, povezuje matematičare preko portala i mailing lista već desetak godina
<Mmike> Gledaju suradnici iz USA :) vele da stream radi megasuper
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jel ima netko iskustva sa Ati grafickima na ubuntu
<jelly-home> jel se moze ubuntu one namantat i koristit iz CLI-ja 
<SilverSpace> Razvili litijsko-ionske baterije koje se pune za samo 15 minuta
<jelly-home> a amperaza ti rastopi mobitel/laptop
<SilverSpace> http://galnetmiui.co.uk/landing/ics-builds/
<SilverSpace> http://t.co/8Lbh86DL
<jelly-home> "nemjerljivoj šteti" kufer, tu se točno izračuna koliko su izgubili <g>
<ivoks> jelly-home: 'moze'
<ivoks> ne znam ima li app, ali postoji API i library
<jelly-home> onda ce neko slozit i fuse fs ak vec nije
<SilverSpace> danas se citav dan igram sa ubuntu na 82cm lcd tv
<jelly-home> koji model televizije
<jelly-home> alzo, sinoc na Hayatu bio prvi dio ekranizacije Going Postal (iz Discworld serijala)
<Mmike> nit intel ne radi kako spada
<Mmike> iako radi bolje nego dlink
<Mmike> RX = 110 MB/sec, TX 56 MB/sec
<SilverSpace> hehe konacno prava kartica :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: sa iperfom?
<Mmike> jeps
<jelly-home> jesi digao tcp window size?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-16
<jelly-home> "cega ba"
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> kako to dignem? :)
<jelly-home> -w2M
<jelly-home> na primjer
<jelly-home> iperf -s -w2M
<jelly-home> sa strane servera
<jelly-home> i slicno sa strane klijenta
<jelly-home> takodjer ima sysctl tunabli ak je zasarafljen limit sa strane kernela
<Mmike> jelly, isto (sa -w2M)
<jelly-home> jesu obje strane javile da imaju bar 256K window
<jelly-home> jel testiras full duplex ili jedno po jedno
<Mmike> jedno po jedno
<Mmike> ario@buntor ~$ iperf -s -w2M
<Mmike> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Mmike> Server listening on TCP port 5001
<Mmike> TCP window size:   256 KByte (WARNING: requested 2.00 MByte)
<Mmike> to je ovaj koji prima
<jelly-home> mozda je druga strana sugava
<Mmike> (na njemu ethernetica radi kako spada, testirato sa trecim strojem isto gigabit, leti)
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ iperf -c buntor -w2M
<Mmike> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Mmike> Client connecting to buntor, TCP port 5001
<Mmike> TCP window size:   220 KByte (WARNING: requested 2.00 MByte)
<Mmike> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Mmike> [  3] local 192.168.10.2 port 35082 connected with 192.168.10.1 port 5001
<Mmike> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<Mmike> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec    535 MBytes    448 Mbits/sec
<jelly-home> ebo ga flood
<Mmike> a to je ovaj stroj di je intelova 
<Mmike> pardoncek :)
<jelly-home> a CPU usage za to vrijeme?
<Mmike> nikakav
<jelly-home> nije, nedovrag, 100% jedne jezgre
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jok, cek, pejstam vmstat s oba stroja dok iperf radi
<Mmike> ne tu :)
<jelly-home> vmstat ce ti reci samo 12% ak imas 8 jezgri ;-)
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/rpA6ZSAC
<Mmike> na tom stroju di je intelova kartica imam samo 2 :)
<Mmike> mogocno da je nesto sa plocom
<Mmike> pa se glupira
<Mmike> al' mi, se neda sad karticu u drugu kistru metat :0
<jelly-home> ima par stvari za provjeriti: tcp window size, ethtool -k gluposti, /proc/interrupts (ne bi smio imati preko 10000 u sekundi dok su ukljucene hw optimizacije), shareani irq / iskljuceni MSI
<jelly-home> i ak obje strane podrzavaju, mos ukljucit jumbo frameove
<jelly-home> al to na P4 i jacim kantama ne bi trebalo trebati
<jelly-home> glede irqova, jedna glupa stvar za probati je prebaciti karticu u susjedni PCI slot
<SilverSpace> yep to ponekada radi 
<Mmike> bwah
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak postavis sysctl -w net.core.rmem_max=1048576 net.core.wmem_max=1048576 jel onda iperf moze dobiti 2M tcp window
<jelly-home> nije da ce pomoc, al
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> jap
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> sto god da napravim ne mogu preko 56MB/sec
<Mmike> kad saljem s nje
<Mmike> kad primam, ide 110 MB/sec
<jelly-home> a ne varira puno (ili uopce)?
<jelly-home> moj cheapex desktop sa e1000e on board i stari thinkpad sa tg3 preko dlink green switcha uredno daju preko 800Mbps u oba smjera
<jelly-home> [  4]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.01 GBytes   867 Mbits/sec
<jelly-home> [  5]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.09 GBytes   932 Mbits/sec
<Mmike> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<Mmike> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter
<Mmike> 	Kernel driver in use: e1000
<Mmike> to ja imam
<Mmike> tj, to sam kupio neki dan
<Mmike> nist, sutra od kablova do zamjena kartica
<jelly-home> os probat skge kartu
<jelly-home> ak si u Zg
<jelly-home> ili fiber channel 2Gbps, imam dva komada <g>
<jelly-home> onda se mozes hvalit da imas doma FC SAN
 * jelly-home navukao otpisane krame iz firme
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> ethtool -G eth3 rx 4096 tx 4096
<Mmike> to sam rekao 
<Mmike> jer je bilo na 256
<Mmike> i ito
<Mmike> isto
<jelly-home> to ni ne znam sta je :-)
<Mmike>        -G --set-ring
<Mmike>               Changes the rx/tx ring parameters of the specified ethernet device.
<Mmike> reklo mi googlo da probam to :)
<jelly-home> eth3, pa koliok toga imas unutra
<jelly-home> pusti iperf da ronda 60 sekundi, pa vidi sa watch -d -n1 cat /proc/interrupts koliko brzo lete interapti
<jelly-home> makar, to je bitnije za RX nego za TX
<jelly-home> nesto drugo ga jebe
<jelly-home> ne znam, trebao sam ici u krpe prije sat vremena a ne tu dumat s tobom koji radis u americkoj vremenskoj zoni
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ne radim kaj je najbolje
<Mmike> radim od 8
<Mmike> srecom, od doma
<Mmike> pa je malo lakse
<Mmike> jelly, thnx na hintovima
<Mmike> al' odo i ja sad
<Mmike> dijelom da i ti moze! :)
<jelly-home> vec bi ja ugasio sam da mi se dalo
<Mmike> eth3, debilan to tako, neznam zasto. Prva je bila eth0, (netgear, zanimljivo je da je ta imala 30MB TX i 90 MB RX), druga (isti chipset k'o prva, samo dlink ovaj put) eth2, i sad je ova eth3
<Mmike> neznam sto bilo s eth1
<Mmike> a, znam
<Mmike> na ploci ethernetica koja je disableana
<Mmike> jer je 100mbitna
<jelly-home> glede zasto, /msg dpkg 70
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> cak sam mislim i prtljao tamo ensto bio
<Mmike> zato sto mi se desavalo, prije, da mi se ista ethernetica na ploci malo pojavljuje kao eth0 malo kao eth1
<Mmike> ima noviji bios za plocu
<Mmike> al' ne donosi nista uzbudljivo
<jelly-home> igracku i cokoladu
<rsedak> Neuromanc: jutro
<ivoks> uf
<Mmike> fu!
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> (c) Mico Dusanovic
<ivoks> danas cu, za promjenu, biti doma
<ivoks> i ne idem nikud
<Mmike> ivoks, eh
<Mmike> ivoks, i to je, ponekad, dobro :)
<Mmike> ja sam, recimo, svaki dan doma, i pun mi je kufer toga
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put bio doma 24h u komadu
<Mmike> i gledam danas, mislio sam na rolanje navecer, al' cini se da cu raditi :/
<Mmike> idem zato u petak u Graz, na najbolji kebab u okolici! :)
<ivoks> ja sinoc dodjem s puta
<ivoks> i klijent jedan
<ivoks> puko mi film
<Mmike> jel' jos uvijek klijent? :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> vezani ugovorom na 5 godina :)
<ivoks> prosli smo mi i gore faze
<ivoks> al nikako da shvati da disk jednostavno ne moze brze
<ivoks> Lančani sudar desetak vozila na zagrebačkoj obilaznici
<ivoks> cini se da sam odabrao pravi dan za ostati doma
<ivoks> Nesreća se dogodila kod mosta na čvoru Ivanja Reka u smjeru istoka. 
<ivoks> tam ja inace silazim
<ivoks> da, dobro da sam ostao doma
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' imas ti ideja zasto mi i Intelova mrezna ne radi dobro? RX je 110 MB/sec, al' je TX samo 56 MB/sec. Mjerim iptrafom, i svu silu djidja probao sa ethtoolom i prtljanjem po /proc/sys/net/ipv4 brljama
<Mmike> moguce da je ipak maticna u banaknana
<ivoks> eh, treba istrazivati
<Mmike> bwah, morati cu reinstalirati windowse u virtualboxu :/
<Mmike> Gledam sad, mogao/trebao sam kupiti plocu neku noviju za 250 kuna koja ima ethernet na sebi
<Mmike> I jos bih dobio extra sata usteka na njoj
<Mmike> hm, mozda i nisam
<Mmike> nema ih :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> Your SSL subscription will
<ivoks> expire in 21 days! Renew Now
<ivoks> bah
 * ivoks je premjestio chrome na win+7, a firefox na win+2
<ivoks> dosta tog chromea vise
<ivoks> pojede sav ram
<Mmike> meni radi izvrsno
<Mmike> osim s kayakom :)
<Mmike> tu mi uzme i do 2 gige rama :)
<ivoks> ma radi i meni izvrsno, dok ne pojede ram
<ivoks> a laptop mi ima 2 gige
<ivoks> moram novi uzeti
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to je fakat tijesno
<Mmike> ja imam 8 GB i onak.... ponekad bih jos :)
<ivoks> sad, nakon sto sam kupio treci punjac :D
<Mmike> lol :)-
<ivoks> vps-libertas.hr riknuo?
<Mmike> ne cini se
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://k.vps-libertas.hr/
<ivoks> kost: pa ono, upgrade :)
<ivoks> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lupvq92S171qb5bmy.jpg
<ivoks> chuck :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ono jucer imalo smisla?
<ivoks> Mmike: na cucu
<Mmike> ivoks, je
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam slusao bas 100% pozorno, radio sam, al' ovo sto sam cuo je imalo smisla
<Mmike> kak se tebi cinilo?
<Mmike> tj, jestel' pricali jos sto nakon stola?
<ivoks> jesmo, ali ja nisam imao puno vremena, pa sam zurio natrag
<ivoks> klijent, panika, ovo ono
<ivoks> a trebalo je jos do zagreba doci
<ivoks> nije bilo bas puno ljudi u dvorani
<ivoks> al sam ostalo malo zacudjen kad su se javili s pitanjima o prijevodu u ubuntuu
<ivoks> navodno se ubuntu koristi u gradskoj knjiznici u rijeci
<ivoks> a komp, na kojem je ubuntu, je 'nagrada' ako su djeca dobra, u vrticu!
<ivoks> :)
<nvucinic> ma da?
<nvucinic> bash sam u Rijeci :) 
<ivoks> pa da, eto... tako sam ja zakljucio
<Mmike> LOL :)
<ivoks> jedna zena se zanimala kako prijaviti greske u prijevodu
<Mmike> da, cuo sam tetku koja je pricala o knjiznici
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> odustajem od ove ethernetice za sad
<Mmike> da bar u kontra smjeru ne radi kak spada, jer po diskovima tam nemrem pisati brze od 50-60 MB/sec
<Mmike> al' cicati mogu 130 MB/sec :/
<dodobas> oki.... moram prestati otvarati linkove koje dobijem ... http://www.swiss-miss.com/2011/11/horsey.html
<nvucinic> zakon :L)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> potgrgao sam si windowse :/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa moras PVC ugraditi
<Mmike> neznam sto je to
<Mmike> al' znam da me iritira ova mrezna kartica
<Mmike> opasno
<Mmike> ok, GASIM TAJ STROJ i idem konkretno nesto raditi
<Mmike> http://www.astrobobo.net/?p=405
<Mmike> komentari su mega-zabavni :)
<Mmike> daklem, ab je drek
<Mmike> ovo je u access logu:
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2011:10:29:21 +0100] "GET /~mario/test/pause.php HTTP/1.0" 200 210 "-" "ApacheBench/2.3"
<Mmike> mario@buntor /var/log/apache2$ grep pause.php access.log | wc -l
<Mmike> 53
<Mmike> a ab mi kaze ovo:
<Mmike> Complete requests:      44
<Mmike> a siegeu sam pak rekao -c10
<Mmike> al' ovaj ih radi 5 po 5 :)
<Mmike> ivoks, s cim si radio one grafove kad si testirao apache vs lighty?
<ivoks> openoffice
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> kak da velim siegeu da mi ne ispisuje HTTP/200 i ino na ekran?
<Mmike> nemam -v upaljen, bogara mu
<Mmike> i imam -t60S
<Mmike> i siege svejedno traje li ga traje
<Mmike> aha, treba -t60S, ne t60S :)
<obruT> ja cu ubit nekog od autora open officea
<obruT> ubit cu ga vlastitim rukama
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: i? jesi benchmarkao?
<ivoks> ja sam jos u soku od pitanja 'zasto vi developeri ne prevedete softver?'
<Mmike> ivoks, radim jos
<Mmike> httperf cu izgleda koristiti
<Mmike> jer siege isto kenja kvake
<Mmike> guba je sto mu mozes podvaliti listu URLova, pa ih on randomizira ili sto vec
<Mmike> siegeu
<Mmike> al' httperf ima bolju mogucnost simulacije pravog korisnika
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> neznam :)
<ivoks> nisam probao httperf
<jelly> siđ
<Mmike> taj URL koji trenutno testiram je PHP neki koji ima sessione u memcachedu
<ivoks> znam samo da, ako hitas uvijek isti url, to nije nikakav test
<Mmike> a ja moram hitat isti url trenutno
<Mmike> jer testiram php u biti ispod
<jelly> hiti se na pleća
<ivoks> u smislu, nije realan
<Mmike> uglavnom, abom roknem taj URL, i imam koliko imam
 * ivoks lag
<jelly> napravi 20000 symlinkova na isti .php
<Mmike> ako roknem isti taj url sa siegeom (jedan broj konekcija, i to sve), onda mi memcached umre :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<ivoks> previse konekcija?
<ivoks> uf, sumnjam da se ovaj iz cityexa izvukao iz ovog sudara
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ivanja-reka--u-lancanom-sudaru-slupano-desetak-automobila--vise-ljudi-ozlijedeno/987504/
<Mmike> uh, brate mili
<Mmike> fino je razvaljen kombi
<ivoks> bome ni ovaj u crvenom renault kombiu nije dobro prosao
<ivoks> nadam se da je bio vezan
<ivoks> al cityex kombi
<ivoks> kak je tak nesto uopce moguce
<Mmike> sudar takav opcenito, ili?
<jelly> mozda je posebno mekan od ispred da ne samelje auto kad se sudari
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ovaj kombi
<ivoks> pa ono, lim je oguljen s njega
<Mmike> pa pitaj boga di se zabio i tko je naletio na njega
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak sad tu od osiguranja dobis paru
<Mmike> mislim, kak' ustanove tko je kriv?
<Mmike> osim sto su svi krivi jer je magla i svi su se, vjerojatno, vozili pre brzo
<Mmike> frend jedan moj, u biti poznanik, lik iz samobora ide za sesvete, svaki dan, i nazad
<Mmike> ne iz samobora nego
<Mmike> tamo di je tudjman rodjen
<Mmike> uglavnom, fura se autoputom, i veli da u ovo doba godine zna biti uzasna magla
<Mmike> i da mu idu nakurac oni koji se voze 40-50 po toj magli
<ivoks> a ima ih
<Mmike> da se on vozi 90-110
<jelly> ha
<Mmike> jer, da, kao, kaj kurac, magla je, i tak se ne vidi
<Mmike> reko, ti si idijot! :)
<ivoks> zasto je on idiot?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da je bolje pitanje - kako to mislis - zasto je on idijot?
<Mmike> nije li ocito?
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> sto ti znas kako on definira maglu
<ivoks> ima ekipe koja se vozi 50, s upaljenim svjetlima za maglu, iako magle nema
<ivoks> ono, vidljivost je 5km
<ivoks> (po noci)
<ivoks> toj ekipi treba uzeti vozacku
<ivoks> a tesko ces naci nekoga da se vozi 100km/h ako se ne vidi prst pred nosom
<ivoks> evo, jucer, kad sam se vracao
<Mmike> hocu
<Mmike> jer on je taj
<ivoks> noc
<ivoks> vidljivost je kao i u normalnim uvjetima
<Mmike> magla je takva da vidis max 20ak metara ispred sebe
<Mmike> vidis mozda 150M ako onaj ispred tebe ima magleku, a i to sam puno rekao
<ivoks> zena se vozi s upaljnim svjetlima za maglu, bljesti i jos 50-60 na sat
<ivoks> usrala se
<ivoks> ma nema ekipa koja se vozi 100 na sat, ako je vidljivost 20m
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> jer ne vidi kamo ide
<ivoks> prije ce izletit nego se zabit u nekoga
<Mmike> 20 m su 3 duzine auta, recimo
<Mmike> i da, lik je debil
<Mmike> inace, slazem se
<Mmike> majmunima s maglenkama iza treba uzeti vozacku
<Mmike> pred jedno 2-3 tjedna se vracam od nekud, po noci, i ukljucim se u slavonsko-zagrebacko-ljubljansku, negdje tam oko peveca
<Mmike> i lik ispred mene ima maglenku
<Mmike> i blendnem kratko
<ivoks> gle
<Mmike> lik ugasi maglenku i digne ruku, kao 'sorry, zaboravio sam'
<Mmike> reko, nemogu fakin vjerojvat!
<ivoks> Člankom 139. Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama (NN br. 67/08) propisano je da se autocestom, brzom cestom i cestom namijenjenom isključivo za promet motornih vozila ne smiju kretati pješaci, zaprežna vozila, bicikli i životinje, pomoćna pješačka sredstva, kao ni vozila koja ne mogu razviti brzinu kretanja veću od 60 km/h. Za sudionika u prometu koji počini prekršaj iz navedenog članka propisana je novčana kazna u iznosu od 500,00 kuna
<Mmike> true
<Mmike> al' tu ne pise da je to minimalna brzina
<ivoks> pa nema minimalne brzine
<Mmike> pa kaj nije na autoputu 40km/h minimalna brzima
<ivoks> u biti, ima:
<ivoks> ne, u normalnim uvjetima ne smijes voziti sporije od 65km/h
<ivoks> Sukladno članku 51. navedenog Zakona, vozač ne smije bez opravdanih razloga voziti tako sporo da bitno usporava prometni tok ili ugrožava druge sudionike u prometu, a kada je brzina kretanja niža za više od polovice najveće dopuštene brzine na cesti ili dijelu ceste, vozač takvog vozila mora uključiti sve pokazivače smjera, osim ako koristi žuto rotacijsko svjetlo. Ako vozač ne postupi u skladu s citiranom odredbom Zakona o sigurnosti prome
<ivoks> dakle, ako nema ogranicenja, ne smijes sporije od 65km/h
<Mmike> kol'ka kazna?
<ivoks> sinoc je ogranicenje bilo 130km/h, a zena se vozila 50
<ivoks> jer se usrala
<ivoks> netko tim ljudima treba objasniti da njihovo kenjanje u gace moze druge kostati zivota
<ivoks> jer drugi se ne useru i ocekuju da svi sudionici prometa postuju zakon
<Mmike> true
<ivoks> (to ne opravdava one koji voze prebrzo)
<ivoks> ali oni su meni uvijek bili manji problem od ovih koji voze sporo
<ivoks> jer osim sto voze sporo, zbog straha, pitaj boga sto su jos u stanju napraviti zbog tog svog straha
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> 'Brzina kretanja vozila na cesti uz normalne prometne uvjete ne smije se ograničiti ispod 40 km/h.'
<ivoks> a ovdje u VZ-u ima dio ceste gdje je ogranicenje 30km/h
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> skola ili neki kufer
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> izgleda li samo meni HNS kao licemjerna stranka ili je to opci dojam?
<ivoks> kandidatA skrivi proetmu nesrecu, zbog cega predsjednik HNS-a izbaci kandidataA s izborne liste
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> a taj isti predsjednik je kandidatB na tim istim izborima, iako je ubio nekoliko ljudi u prometnoj nesreci
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> nije mu jos dokazano da je kriv, pa eto :)
<ivoks> pa nije ni ovom
<Mmike> kak nije
<Mmike> pa pijan je vozio
<ivoks> al sigurno jos nije dobio rjesenje da je kriv
<ivoks> s pravnog aspekta, njih dva su u istoj situaciji
<Mmike> nema razgovora, vozio si pijan, aj doma, odmah, sad, nikad vise javne osobe od tebe
<ivoks> Mmike: ne budi smijesan
<ivoks> Mmike: kod nas pijanci za volanom ulaze u drugi krug predsjednickih izbora
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kuzis, to je bed
<Mmike> znam da si ironican sad
<Mmike> al' ljudima je to normalno
<Mmike> ljudima je normalno preci preko pune crte, jer, kaj sad, jebemu mater
<Mmike> ili se sparkat na zebri, jer, ma samo jedan cas na bankomat, pa di je bed
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> i internetu
<dodobas> ili uci u raskrce pod zelenim... a puno je...
<dodobas> kao.. pa sad ce se maknuti...
<dodobas> to treba 1000kn na licu mjesta...
<ivoks> pa kazna je 500kn, ako se dobro sjecam
<dodobas> ok, onda treba staviti policajca na takva raskrsca, da se puni proracun
<igustin> i nek' radi na proviziju :)
<dodobas> dap, to je isto ok
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> da!
<Mmike> DA!
<Mmike> jedino, veli frend policajac
<Mmike> to ne radi :)
<Mmike> nema tol'ko policajaca po gradu :)
<ivoks> to zeleno je isto nesto sto ljudima treba objasniti
<ivoks> treba dovesti cestu do provalije i staviti semafor
<ivoks> i onda, kad se upali zeleno, vidjeti hoce li voziti prema provaliji
<ivoks> pa onda, kad se upali crveno, vidjeti hoce li debili koji idu kroz crveno, napraviti isto
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da sam sinocnjim prtljanjem sa sysctlom efektivno ubio svoj stroj :)
<Mmike> mreza mi tako cudno radi da je to smijeh :)
<ivoks> OpenERP's vision to be:
<ivoks> Full featured
<ivoks> Otvorenog koda
<ivoks> User Friendly
<ivoks> nadji uljeza
<Mmike> mlje
<jelly> ivoks: nemres imati ERP da je User Friendly!
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> :0
<ivoks> mrzim papirologiju
<ivoks> Cijenimo Vasu privatnost i unaprijed se ispricavamo ukoliko smo Vas nasim mailom omeli ili uznemirili na bilo koji nacin. Ova je obavjest jednokratna i informativna te vise slicne obavjesti nece stizati na Vasu adresu, no ukoliko ne zelite vise primati obavjesti molimo Vas da psaljete mail sa adrese koju zelite odjaviti. 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kontradiktorno
<igustin> još bolje mi je "ako želite i dalje primati ovo, kliknite ovdje ili pošaljite mail"
<igustin> i masa to napravi
<igustin> jer su naviknuti na "odjavu" na tom mjestu
<ivoks> i tak
<jelly> "ukoliko ne zelite vise primati obavijesti molimo Vas da blokirate nasu IP adresu kod vaseg mail providera"
<jelly> rečeno - učinjeno!
<jelly> Nov 16 09:29:14 mx3 postfix/smtpd[12852]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from static.45.50.9.176.clients.your-server.de[176.9.50.45]: 554 5.7.1 <static.45.50.9.176.clients.your-server.de[176.9.50.45]>: Client host rejected: Access denied; from=<dragana.gabric@megaplakat.hr> to=<siroti korisnik> proto=ESMTP helo=<megapopust.hr>
<igustin> :D
<jelly> pa da vidimo hoće li i dalje spemati mail admina na ISPju
<ivoks> Barnes & Noble asserts that Microsoft is attempting "to use patents to drive open source software out of the market," saying it, in essence, is acting like a patent troll, threatening companies using Android with a destructive and anticompetitive choice: pay Microsoft exorbitant rates for patents, some trivial and others ridiculously invalid or clearly not infringed, or spend a fortune on litigation. 
<obruT> ivoks: jesi vidio primjere patenata ?
<ivoks> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011111122291296
<ivoks> obruT: imas link?
<obruT> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2011/11/how-barnes-noble-became-an-open-source-hero/index.htm
<obruT> ja sam citao ovo
<ivoks> I. '372 Patent (Web Browser Background Image Loading)
<obruT> uglavnom, strasno
<ivoks> II. '522 Patent (Operating System Provided Tabs)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> similar look and feel
<ivoks> Another utterly trivial patent that would be obvious to every reader of this blog, their children, their parents and probably pets too.
<ivoks> 'selecting or highlighting text or graphics within an electronic document'
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://iloveubuntu.net/get-gnome-2-menu-classicmenu-indicator-ubuntu-1110
<jelly> to ono sto su Mintovci radili?
<ivoks> ne znam sto su mintovci radili
<ivoks> i tko su mintovci :)
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, mint je presao na gnome3
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/linux-mint-12-rc-the-greatest-hits/
<jelly> ivoks: mintovci su za gnome3 slozili par ekstenzija tako da ima normalni meni i slicne standardne ui elemente
<ivoks> da ima njihov meni
<ivoks> ne standardni
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> ifdown eth0
<Mmike> i sve stalo
<Mmike> konj
<ivoks> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/custom-mint-desktop-500x281.jpg
<jelly> pa, da, reimplementacija
<ivoks> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/custom-mint-desktop.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: nista,  iLO konzolu u ruke i vrati ga natrag
 * jelly koristi pidgin kao wrapper za skype i MS Lync
<Mmike> ae
<jelly> mislim nisi prvi koji je to napravio
<ivoks> ne, nije :)
<ivoks> ili iptables fuckup
<ivoks> ili typo u /etc/network/interfaces
<jelly> tko leti vrijedi
<jelly> ili tako nesto
<jelly> ili ifdown eth0 && sleep 5 && ifup eth0, pa prva naredba vrati $? != 0
<ivoks> dobio sam cuc majicu
<ivoks> ima microsoft logo na ledjima
<ivoks> oce tko?
<Mmike> ocu ja
<Mmike> ak je xxxxl
<ivoks> xl
<jelly> daj
<jelly> meni je xl sad taman kad sam se uprasio :-)
<jelly> i nemam niš protiv MS-a
<ivoks> ove godine su se napalili na qr kodove
<ivoks> do sad sta god sam izvadio iz torbe, ima qr kod
<jelly> da jadan ne moras pamtiti URLove
<ivoks> tcom prodaje uslugu s openofficeom
<ivoks> prodaju desktop stroj u cloudu
<ivoks> ne znam kak misle pristupati tom desktop stroju :)
<ivoks> valjda vec moras imati desktop
<ivoks> da bi mogao na virtualni desktop
<ivoks> prodavaci magle
<dodobas> ivoks: tablet ?
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<ivoks> tcloud 'racunalo' te kosta 300kn mjesecno, uz obvezu od 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> imas openoffice i mail, i nis vise
<ivoks> 10GB diska
<ivoks> 300 * 6 je 1800kn
<ivoks> za te novce mozes kupiti pravo racunalo
<dodobas> ivoks: pa imas tablet sa rdesktopm za pristup 'virtualnom racunalu'
<dodobas> ali naravno... tablet je skuplji od racunala
<ivoks> dodobas: ali cemu, kad za te novce mozes kupiti racunalo :)
<ivoks> a mozda je i to fora...
<ivoks> kupi tablet i t-com sim karticu za 3g
<ivoks> a racunalo prebaci na tcloud
<ivoks> i placaj mjesecno 300kn
<ivoks> i sad si super moderan :D
<dodobas> ivoks: eto.. :)
<ivoks> jos uzmi tablet na kreditnu
<ivoks> i placaj 1000kn mjesecno, slijedecih 12 mjeseci
<ivoks> ustedi s t-comom
<ivoks> tin tin tin tin tin....
<drj_cro> http://dalmacijavino.hr/ i pita te dal si punoljetan il nisi i kad kliknes na ne baci te na jednu zanimljivu stranicu :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> al dobra je slika
<jelly> uf, sise
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> sea, sun and sise
<ivoks> Za sada, posao "hendlanja" radi ZLZ, no njihove su usluge skuplje od europskog prosjeka.
<ivoks> hendlanje prtljage na plesu je u prosjeku skuplje nego u europi
<ivoks> pa tko je tu lud
<ivoks> eto, glupi sindikalci
<ivoks> umjesto da su objektivno sagledali situaciju i rekli 'ok, preskupi smo, snizit cemo cijene i svi sretni'
<ivoks> oni idu u strajk jer ne zele izgubiti stecena prava
<jelly> ti ko da nikad nisi radio sa sindikatima
<ivoks> dok ovi strajkaju ZLZ doveo konkurenciju koja ce raditi jeftinije
<jelly> ili gledao cim se oni bave
<ivoks> i sad ce 500 ljudi ostati bez posla
<jelly> ... i to je, jebiga, ok
<ivoks> Znači li eventualni dolazak Menzies Aviationa u Zagreb otpuštanje radnika? Izvori Poslovnog dnevnika upozoravaju da je moguće da od 1.034 ljudi, koliko ih ZLZ trenutno zapošljava, njih nekoliko stotina ostane bez posla. Novi hendler, naime, nije obvezan zaposliti one koji se sada time bave na Plesu, već može dovesti svoje ljude. 
<ivoks> pa jasno da je ok
<ivoks> "Menzies loše plaća radnike pa mu je i usluga loša, a neke su im nezadovoljne avio-kompanije zbog toga već raskinule ugovore", upozorava Vesna Bukovac, predsjednica Sindikata radnika aerodroma Zagreb (SRAZ). 
<ivoks> blesava zena
<ivoks> kriza je... danas prolaze samo oni koji rade jeftino
<ivoks> kuzis ti babu
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/11/16/0448006.html
<ivoks> ona misli kako su hendleri na ZLZ-u nezamijenjivi
<ivoks> da ovi, koji rade po cijelom svijetu, nemaju pojma? :)
<jelly> ovi novi ce fino obuciti jeftinu lokalnu radnu snagu, krvavo ih nadzirati i ostati konkurentni
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> i onda ce svi reci 'jesi vidio kako njih tamo muce'
 * Mmike se ubio u pasteti od cvaraka
<ivoks> pasteta od cvaraka?
<ivoks> mislis, pasteta od svinjskog sala?
<Mmike> pa, ako su ti cvarci isto sto i svinjsko salo, onda da :)
<ivoks> pa jesu :)
<ivoks> suseno svinjsko salo
<Mmike> :) ha, cuj :)
<Mmike> to je kao da kazes da je auto vozilo sa motorom :)
<ivoks> nego, jeste gledali neku emisiju neki dan
<Mmike> ja jesam
<Mmike> par emisija
<ivoks> ne znam koji kanal i kad tocno, al nije ni bitno
<jelly> i ja
<Mmike> neki dan :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<jelly> bas je bila dobra
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> lik setao po ulici i pitao ljude zele li probati pcelinju rigotinu i pokvarno mlijeko
<ivoks> naravno da nitko nije htio, svi su se gadili
<ivoks> al pcelinja rigotina je med
<ivoks> dok je pokvareno mlijeko sir
<ivoks> ili cokoladni puding
<ivoks> istisnut tako da izgleda kao pseci izmet
<ivoks> i hoda okolo i pita ljude hoce li probat
<ivoks> i kaze im da je cokolada
<ivoks> al rijetko tko se usudio probati
<ivoks> al opet... da mi netko hoda po ulici s mandarinom i pita me hocu li probati, dobro bi se zamislio
<ivoks> ili zapakiranom milkom
<ivoks> "We drove through the snow to get here. He (Ballmer) is talking about tablets and phones as if it were a new thing. Apple's had these things for years. My granddaughters don't even know what Microsoft does. They should treat the owners better than they do."
<jelly> jogurt je pokvareno mlijeko; sir je dosta kompliciraniji
<Mmike> kefir
<Mmike> ja najvise volim kefir
<jelly> to alhokolno, to vrije
<jelly> meni je in trenutno bioaktiv, i to u boci od litre, i kiselo mlijeko
<Mmike> kiselo mlijeko je kul
<Mmike> uvijek
<Mmike> al' kefir
<Mmike> imao sam doma jedno vrijeme onu kefirnu gljivu
<Mmike> to je presuper
<Mmike> sam kaj ju nemam vise, moarm trazit opet
<jelly> imao sam kombuchu ali sam je zanemario
<Mmike> sto je MNOC
<Mmike> main network operations center?
<Mmike> Level3 MNOC upravo javio da imaju major issues :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> mesečina bato
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> ICRC ima poseban status u međunarodnom pravu: imaju privilegij ne surađivati sa sudom.
<ivoks> nisam to znao
<SilverSpace> ima li tko procesor za ovu plocu http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALIVENF6G-DVI
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna koji je bio najaci procesor za Athlon 64 Socket AM2
<jelly-home> wikipedia?
<SilverSpace> aa
<ivoks> pa ovaj sumarski faks...
<ivoks> poslao sam mail na postmaster@sumfak.hr, al nis
<ivoks> spamaju
<ivoks> sumfak
<jelly-home> ko je syadmin tamo
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon_64#Dual-core_Athlon_64
<ivoks> ne znam, al ne odgovara
<jelly-home> ivoks: mislim, imas kontakt negdje kod aaiedu stranica mozda
<SilverSpace> bemti kak da se ja tu snadem
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pod socket AM2, ne pod procesorima
<jelly-home> ebemu, uvijek zaboravim svoje aaiedu passworde
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je ovaj AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
<jelly-home> pise "Socket AM2 supports AMD Phenom processors but [...]"
<jelly-home> jel pitas "koji najjaci cpu radi u AM2" ili "koji je najjaci bio dizajniran tocno za AM2, a ne za noviji i unazad kompatibility AM2+"
<jelly-home> kompatibilni
<jelly-home> ali takodjer (sa AM2+ stranice) Many manufacturers, such as Dell in the case of their Inspiron 531, have yet to (and may choose not to) release BIOS updates that would enable this compatibility. As a result, some consumers are unable to upgrade their PCs with AM2+ CPUs despite this being technically possible, and are instead forced to buy a new motherboard to upgrade the processor. MSI has simply stated that their AM2 motherboards are not compati
<jelly-home> ble with AM2+ processors.
<SilverSpace> pod socket AM2 koji je bio naj jaci za taj soket 
<SilverSpace> http://products.amd.com/en-ca/DesktopCPUResult.aspx
<jelly-home> eto, imas AMD Phenom™ II X6 na popisu
<chaky> gdje u Unity-u mogu iskljuciti da mi se ne prikazuje sadrzaj prozora kod pomicanja? To inace ima u KDE-u.
<jelly-home> lazem
 * jelly-home ne zna koristiti browser
<SilverSpace> Athlon_64
<SilverSpace> ta skupina
<SilverSpace> fx ili x2
<jelly-home> al to ne odgovara na pitanje "koji najjaci CPU radi kad ga upiknes u AM2 slot"
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma koji je od njih bolji tj. jaci
<SilverSpace> ovo je ploca http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALIVENF6G-DVI
<SilverSpace> ako je po redosljedu onda je u grupi jacih AMD Athlon™ 64FX
<SilverSpace> nasooo http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASRock/ALiveNF6G-DVI.html
<jelly-home> a imas i na stranici vendora link s lijeve strane
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/YVcTgs 
<SilverSpace> ovo je naj jaca
<SilverSpace> jaci koji je za tu plocu
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon 64 X2
<SilverSpace> taj model 
<SilverSpace> sad bar znam kaj traziti
<jelly-home> opteron ;)
<jelly-home> vidi sto god ima vise cachea 
<SilverSpace> sad je najslabiji AMD Sempron unutra
<SilverSpace> mogo bi to biti dobar strojcic
<SilverSpace> ako ubodem samo dobar proc
<SilverSpace> Windsor jezgra mora biti ima vise cache 1MB
<SilverSpace> joj nemam paste doma
<SilverSpace> bemti
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrr
<SilverSpace> budem najprije sve slozio kako je sad i fleshao bios
<SilverSpace> onda u potragu za dvo jezgrenim procesorom 
 * hbogner particionira acer aspire 5755g
<hbogner> smrc, da je bar moj :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce mi teze biti naci neki posteno hladilo za proc nego sam proc
<SilverSpace> bemti
<hbogner> hebemu, zasto mi disk utility javlja da je partition misaligned by 512 byts
<hbogner> *bytes
<SilverSpace> imam zalmana ne pase na plocu :(
<jelly-home> hbogner: mozda stvarno je?
<hbogner> jelly, pobrisao sve particije, slozio ih ponovno preko gparteda, ista greska
<hbogner> disk utility ju javlja
<hbogner> pobrisem particije i kreiram preko njega i opet ista greska
<hbogner> SilverSpace, imam ja neke kosace za amd plocu za zamlana
<hbogner> *nosace
<jelly-home> hbogner: kad radi particije, podesi gparted da ih poravnava po megabajtima
<hbogner> ok, idem sve pobrisati pa probati, ali nema poravnanja po megabajtima, smao po cilindrima
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma glupa ploca ima na krivome mjestu rupe
<jelly-home> hbogner: onda imas prestari gparted.  skini njihov live image za gparted.sf.net
<jelly-home> sa*
<hbogner> jelly, onaj sa 10.04.3
<hbogner> taj koristim
<jelly-home> kao sto rekoh, pre-stari
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> Jesenice 0 - 2 Medvescak 
<SilverSpace> nastavili pobjedivati
<dru||d> vecer .. ima koga?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-17
<dodobas> moaning
<jelly-home> yawning
<dodobas> zasto 'slabtop -o -s c' na ubuntu nema nikakav output
<Mmike> ,mlj
<ivoks> dodobas: ima :)
<ivoks> zanimljiv output ima ta verzija slaptopa
<ivoks> probaj:
<ivoks> slaptop -o > tmp.txt
<ivoks> pa pogledaj ls -dl tmp.txt
<ivoks> cat tmp.txt
<ivoks> [nista]
<ivoks> less tmp.txt
<ivoks> [output]
<Mmike> ja nemam [nista]
<ivoks> Mmike: to je na lucidu
<Mmike> uvijek imam brojeve i min/max/avg/site/objects
<Mmike> a, fakat
<Mmike> ja sam zastario jos :)
<Mmike> daklem, kako su diskovi osli gore (cijenom), raid5 i varijante su opet dobile smisao :)
<ivoks> uglavnom, pocisti svoj output :)
<Mmike> trazim u zakonu, al' nemrem naci - izgleda da nije zabranjeno voziti se s upaljenim maglenkama (straznjim) ako je iza tebe auto
<ivoks> The reason seems to be that the endwin() call in slabtop.c erases the 
<ivoks> output directly after it was printed, so that the user doesn't get to 
<ivoks> see anything.
<ivoks> koristi ncurses
<Mmike> hm, jos jedna stvar - bio sam uvjeren, tj, citao sam ovo ljeto, u zakonu, da na autocesti ne moras biti u lijevoj traci ako pretjeces. Sad citam, i nije tako - lijevu traku smijes koristiti iskljucivo za pretjecanje.
<ivoks> pa da :)
<ivoks> lijeva je samo za pretjecanje
<ivoks> i moras imati ukljucen zmigavac
<ivoks> ali ovo prvo sto si rekao i ovo drugo mogu koegzistirati
<Mmike> erm, ovo za maglenke? :)
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> (note the smiley!)
<ivoks> 'na autocesti ne moras biti u lijevoj traci ako pretjeces'
<ivoks> 'lijevu traku smijes koristiti iskljucivo za pretjecanje'
<ivoks> prvo ne govori za sto se koristi lijeva traka
<ivoks> a drugo da
<Mmike> da, al' ovo prvo je moja interpretacija, i ne pise tako u zakonu :)
<ivoks> nadam se :D
<Mmike> daklem, u zakonu stoji da a) moras uvijek biti u desnoj traci, b) lijevu smijes koristiti iskljucivo za pretjecanje
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> :) ono sto me buni, i to jako :)
<Mmike> ovo ljeto kad sam sa starim svojim isao na more, lik je vozio i prica mi kako se moze, po novom zakonu, pretjecati i po desnoj traci
<dodobas> ivoks: ah divno
<Mmike> naravno, moras se voziti max 130 km/h
<ivoks> dodobas: hoces paket? :)
<ivoks> vec sam zakrpao
<dodobas> ivoks: nah... :)
<Mmike> ali ako se u lijevoj traci vozi vozilo koje se vozi 100 km/h, ti ga smijes zaobici u desnoj traci
<Mmike> i sad to trazim i ne mogu naci
<Mmike> a znam da sam srao starom opako, da prica gluposti i to, i onda nasao to u zakonu, i reko 'sorry tata'
<ivoks> nikada se ne smije pretjecati po desnoj traci
<ivoks> nisam to nigdje procitao
<ivoks> ali kada bi se smjelo, bilo bi puno mrtvih
<dodobas> Mmike: sigurno negdje ima i da smije po zaustavnoj traci ako je gužva u druge dvije ... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pisalo je nesto u stilu: na cesti gdje postoji vise prometnih traka za prometovanje u istom smjeru obilazak vozilom s desne strane se ne smatra pretjecanjem
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<dodobas> cesta i autocesta nisu iste kategorije ...
<ivoks> Mmike: to je nesto drugo
<ivoks> Mmike: to je, npr., slavonska
<ivoks> to su dva traka za voznju
<ivoks> autocesta je jedan trak za voznju i jedan pretjecajni trak
<ivoks> na autocesti koja ima tri traka, u srednjem mozes pretjecati desni trak
<ivoks> ali lijevi trak je samo za pretjecanje srednjeg traka
<ivoks> cak ovaj najdesniji trak nije trak za voznju, vec trak za spora vozila
<Mmike> hm, vish, to ne pise
<Mmike> pise da moras uvijek biti - desno
<Mmike> i da, jasno mi je da je to slavonska, npr
<Mmike> i da tamo smijes 'pretjecati' vozilo koje se u lijevoj traci vozi 60, ako se ti vozis 70
<Mmike> cak i ako se vozis 110 :)
<ivoks> to su me ucili i u autoskoli i na faksu :)
<Mmike> i mene, al' mi stari pricao da se zakon mijenjao
<Mmike> i reko, ti si lud
<Mmike> i prepirka i to
<ivoks> ne, autocesta je jedno, ceste su drugo
<ivoks> stari ti je pogrijesio
<Mmike> reko, sad cu ja na svoj androjid
<Mmike> i citam zakon, i fakat
<Mmike> i sad OPET citam zakon, i nije fakat
<obruT> ah, upravo se telnetirah na neki IAD, dobio sam totalno fora ascii art prije prompta, bas mi je fora :) bas u stilu nekih starih unix boxeva sa tehnickih fakulteta di rade geekovi :)
<ivoks> dodobas: https://launchpad.net/~ivoks/+archive/procps
<ivoks> dodobas: samo ces morati pricekati da se paket izbuilda :)
<Mmike> (1) Autocestom se vozila moraju kretati krajnjom desnom prometnom trakom ako nije zakrčena vozilima u koloni.
<Mmike> (2) Na autocesti vozač smije mijenjati prometnu traku zbog bržeg kretanja samo prelaženjem vozilom u lijevu prometnu traku.
<Mmike> znaci, MORAS biti u krajnjoj desnoj, uvijek, i pretjecati mozes SAMO micati se lijevo
<Mmike> kaj sam ja citao ovo ljeto, bog te pitaj
<Mmike> vidim da je izasla izmjena zakona jedna
<Mmike> al' i u svim starim zakonima ovako pise :)
<Mmike> nist, idem zvat starog :)
<Mmike> pre super mi je na cigan-modu 'auto brightness'
<Mmike> Btw, touchpad dialer, ako niste vec, masu bolji (ljepsi?) od dialeronea
<ivoks> hm... ja ga nemam u marketu
<ivoks> vrijeme je za promijeniti zemlju :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemas ga zato sto je u biti: TouchPal Dialer :)
<ivoks> na autocesti vozač ne smije polukružno okretati vozilo niti se kretati vozilom unatrag, osim na površinama izvan kolnika koje su za to posebno uređene
<ivoks> autocestom se vozila moraju kretati krajnjom desnom prometnom trakom ako nije zakrčena vozilima u koloni
<ivoks> na autocesti vozač smije mijenjati prometnu traku zbog bržeg kretanja samo prelaženjem vozilom u lijevu prometnu traku
<ivoks> na autocesti vozač ne smije vozilom prelaziti iz trake u traku (slalom vožnja), pretjecati zaustavnom trakom, kretati se na način da ne drži potreban razmak, požurivati vozila ispred sebe davanjem svjetlosnih i zvučnih znakova ili na drugi način, niti izvoditi bilo koju drugu radnju kojom ugrožava ili dovodi u opasnost druge sudionike u prometu 
<Mmike> Trebalo bi pisati: Na autocesti se smiju kretati samo vozila koja imaju licencuB, a njima upravlja vozac s licencomC
<Mmike> a za licencuC imas 3 mjeseca teorisjko-praktickih priprema od po 12 sati dnevno!
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, sve jasno. Sto sam ja citao ovo ljeto, nije mi jasno.
<ivoks> http://www.mup.hr/9465.aspx
<ivoks> nije zakonodavac, ali je provoditelj zakona :)
<Mmike> Znam da sam se fest zakrvio sa starim i krenuo sa 'sad cu ti ja pokazat', jer sam nekoc znao zakon skoro napamet, reko, nema sansi da su tako veliku promjenu napravili.
<Mmike> i citam, i fakat
<Mmike> i nemrem vjerovat
<Mmike> i fakat sam trazio vise puta, al' nije nista pisalo o tome
<Mmike> reko, sorry tata
<Mmike> no medjutim, sjebo sam nesto
<Mmike> ocito
<Mmike> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2008_06_67_2224.html
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> to je stari
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> ok, nije stari
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> lipanj 2011 ima izmjena, al' ne ticu se niceg ovog gore
<ivoks> ovaj touchpal dialer je kineski proizvod
<ivoks> i trazi neke cudne dozvole
<Mmike> http://zakon.hr/z/78/Zakon-o-sigurnosti-prometa-na-cestama < procisceni tekst
<Mmike> ivoks, npr?
<ivoks> izmjena/brisanje sadrzaja sd kartice
<ivoks> uredjivanje smsa ili mmsa
<Mmike> blj?
<ivoks> potpuni internetski pristup
<ivoks> usluge koje se placaju
<ivoks> (izravno pozivanje tel. broja, slanje sms poruka)
<ivoks> telefonski pozivi - ok, ovo mi je jedino jasno
<Mmike> pa to isto trazi i dialer one
<Mmike> di vidim sto aplikacija trazi, nakon sto je instalirana?
<ivoks> a dobro, nek mu bude :)
<Mmike> hm, nije lijepo kad paranoiku usadjujes jos paranoja!
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> dialer one controls vibrator
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, touchpad dialer ima pristup SMS/MMSovima, dialerone to nema
<Mmike> ostalo je isto
<ivoks> cini se ok
<Mmike> Jos da skuzim di da ugasim virbu kad prinesem mob uhu, maknem ga od uha, kad se netko javi, kad se poziv prekine
<Mmike> s cime da mjerim opterecenje stroja u nekom kratkom periodu, testa radi?
<Mmike> i da jos mogu lako grafice crtati iz toga? :) ha, ha, ha? :)
<ivoks> idem za zagreb
<ivoks> vise se ni ne sjecam sto sam sve trebao obaviti
<Mmike> pojest nelose cevape negjde?
<ivoks> ma ne idem
<ivoks> nemam razloga :)
<jelly-home> tu ti je sugava magla i hladno
<jelly-home> nemoj ak ne moras 
<Mmike> osim ak ne gustas vozit se po magli
<Mmike> k'o ja
<Mmike> idem u graz sutra
<Mmike> razlog - kebab :)
<ivoks> imam ljetne gume jos
<ivoks> to je jedan od razloga zasto bi trebao u zg; promijeniti ih
<ivoks> joj ovaj __MACOSX direktorij
<dodobas> ili onaj .DS_Store :)
<ivoks> za to jos imam razumijevanja
<Mmike> http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/
<SilverSpace> dan
<drj_cro> dan
<oki> dobro jutro dobri dan svima
<oki> ponovno poteškoće sa printerom
<oki> pa akop može ko dati upute
<oki> kako da riješim problem
<oki> do maloprije je printer radio
<oki> sada piše da nije povezna
<oki> imali koga
<ivoks> pa upali ga
<oki> riješio u međuvrmenu hvala
<oki> pozdrav
<Mmike> LOL :)
<obruT> eto, upalis i radi :)
<Mmike> ja imam tak los printer
<Mmike> al' tak super radi s ubuntuom
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/regije/raskalaseni-holding-za-jubilarne-nagrade-40-milijuna-kuna-clanak-347253
<Mmike> ahahaha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<ivoks> isus.
<ivoks> dakle, pazi ovo
<ivoks> zatrazim popis ljudi, od kojih svaki covjek ima 4 atributa
<ivoks> ime prezime oib i jmbg
<ivoks> i dobijem .doc 
<ivoks> u kojem je screenshot excela
<ivoks> jpeg
<ivoks> netko je izvukao sve trazene podatke, u excel
<ivoks> i onda, umjesto da je to sjevao i poslao, napravio je screenshot koji je pejstao u word i poslao mi doc
<jelly> ...
<jelly> dobro, i sad trazi excelicu jer ti ne radi OCR na .jpegu ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, di to
<Mmike> tko to
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> HALo!?
<ivoks> a di
<ivoks> samo tamo di drzava daje placu
<ivoks> nisu se makli iz 70ih jos
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> budi konkretniji :)
<ivoks> a ne znam tko je
<ivoks> znam da nije onaj tko mi je poslao, jer je samo proslijedio arhivu
<ivoks> al saznat cu
<dodobas> tako i ja na faksu... dobijem ZIPani PDF koji sadrži skeniranu stranicu... poziva za odbore i sta ja znam...
<ivoks> pa to je ok
<ivoks> netko je dobio na papiru, skenirao i spremio kao pdf i poslao drugima
<ivoks> pogotovo ima smisla ako ima stambilj i potpis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ovaj dialer nije losh moze proci :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ok, ali zasto ZIP ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pricao sam vec kak je lik, frend, sistemac na jednoj nasoj ustanovi, dobio po prstima da u LDAPu stoje ljudi koji vise nisu clanovi ustanove godinama
<Mmike> i da kako to moze i blatra
<Mmike> pa je reko, ok, ja cu vam poslati popis, pa vi recite koje da izbacim
<Mmike> pa je poslao .xls, a dobio isprintai papir sa prekrizenim imenima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a jedan od 3 :) nije bas da imas neki izbor :)
<SilverSpace> znate za onok lika u zg upravi koji je slao izvjesce u excelu ali je sve brojeve u tom izvjescu racunao rucnim kalkulatorom
<SilverSpace> a mislili su da lik godinama zna
<Mmike> o lol
<Mmike> lol lol lol :)
<Mmike> jelly, di ti trazis po torrentima, kad trazis po torrentima?
<ivoks> Tijekom jutra u pojedinim rubnim dijelovima Zagreba počeo je padati snijeg, te su pahulje zabijelile prometnice.
<ivoks> zbilja?!
<Mmike> tko ce znati
<ivoks> moram sutra po nove gume
<Mmike> ovo je prvi put ove godine da sam zimske gume rijesio an vrijeme
<dodobas> mozda smrznuto lisce :)
<ivoks> Zoran Milanović, šef Kukuriku koalicije, kazao je da su u kampanju krenuli vlakom kako bi se uvjerili da su Hrvatske željeznice "u suprotnom stanju od Hrvatskih autocesta".
<ivoks> u kakvom su to suprotnom stanju? :D
<Mmike> prema sjeveru
<Mmike> autoceste su prema jugu
<Mmike> pa to je valjda jasno! :)
<obruT> taj ivoks fakat nist ne zna :)
<ivoks> 'seljacizam'
<ivoks> http://gol.dnevnik.hr/clanak/hnl/mobilizacija-u-dinamu-uoci-splita-naciji-se-opet-obraca-mamic.html
<ivoks> sa c, ne ch
<jelly> uoci?
<jelly> Mmike: isohunt.com
<Mmike> kol'ko je vinjeta u slo
<Mmike> 15 eura?
<ivoks> za 7 dana
<ivoks> u austriji je 7 eura za 10 dana
<ivoks> tak nes
<Mmike> da, trebaju mi obje
<Mmike> idem zagreb-graz-klagenfurt-zagreb
<Mmike> s tim da nazad idem prek ljubljane
<dodobas> Mmike: ili odes preko mađarske pa platis samo jednu :D
<dodobas> ili se voziš lokalnim cestama pa ti ne treba :)
<ivoks> dodobas: i u madjarskoj imas vinjete
<dodobas> ivoks: cek, sto nisu vinjete samo za autopute ?
<ivoks> pa jesu
<dodobas> pa gdje u HU ima autoput ? :)
<ivoks> ima ih hrpa
<ivoks> samo sto svi idu prema budimpesti
<ivoks> http://intermap.aak.hu/Sitecontent/Map/MapDefault.aspx?lang=en
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0KZMSH-
<dodobas> da... nisam se nikad vozio HU autoputom :)
<ivoks> http://www.motorway.hu/autopalyak
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ajd bar "auto" vele kao svi ostali
<ivoks> ili pisu
<hbogner> das auto?
<Mmike> ya, 7.70 za 10 dana
<Mmike> slovenija 15 za 14 dana
<dodobas> http://tapoueh.org/images/bouncing_elephant.gif :D :D :D 
<dodobas> Mmike: http://tapoueh.org/blog/2011/11/16-pgbouncer-munin.html
<dodobas> does not compute :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad isao prema klagenfurtu, al' ne kroz karavanke?
<SilverSpace> jel je ovo cijena normalna za ovaj proc http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/athlon-64-x2-6000-3.0ghz-socket-am2-processor-am2-oglas-2231083
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> sudeci po nabava net i je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kat.ph
<Mmike> iako sam ja 900 kuna platio svoj PhenomII X6
<jelly> to mi se čini malo preskupo za 2-3 generacije star cpu
<Mmike> pred jedno pol gdine
<jelly> ne bi dao vise od 300kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobro ti veli jelly, vidi na nabava net kaj ima od novoga
<Mmike> kaki socket imas
<Mmike> racunaj da su am2/am3 kompatibilni
<SilverSpace> am2
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-DVI
<jelly> Mmike: ali nisu svi BIOSi updateani da novi procovi rade na starim plocama, veli wikipedija
<SilverSpace> tu su svi pšodrzani
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> al' bios lako updateirat
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozda su i neki noviji podrzani, al za ove znas 100% da ce radit
<jelly> Mmike: da ak imas na sta
<jelly> u popisu gore nema ni jednog AM2+ ili AM3 proca
<SilverSpace> jelly: hebiga i na ebay je 99$
<jelly> iako bi trebali raditi
<SilverSpace> taj isti
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozda drzi cijenu bas zato sto radi na starim plocama ;-)
<SilverSpace> a Opteron :)
<jelly> ak ga nadjes, stavi
<jelly> mozda ce imat manju cijenu jer djeca ne znaju da ide na workstation plocu
<jelly> mislim meni je novi intel dosao 600kn u linku, a ima 4MB cachea i novija generacija
<SilverSpace> moram najprije sloziti stroj na Sempron kojeg imam 
<jelly> 500kn za 4 godine star cpu je... puno
<jelly> links*u
<SilverSpace> da vidim dali to sve radi
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=AM2NF3-VSTA
<Mmike> ovu ja imam
<hbogner> ja sam za 300 kn dobio proc, plocu ram i graficku staro cca 4 godine
<Mmike> al' za tu pise da podrzava hrpu procesora
<hbogner> hmm, ili ipak malo vise od 4 godine
<hbogner> ali uz to je isao i linksys za 150 kn :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> wrt54gl
<SilverSpace> sestra ima jos Athlon 2000 
<SilverSpace> socet 
<SilverSpace> aA
<SilverSpace> pa bi je ovo bio veliki napredak
 * Mmike si je obrisao cijeli openoffice dokument koji si je slagao
 * Mmike je debil, kratkorocni al' dugotrajni
 * Mmike se rodio takav, nije on kriv
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> majka priroda
<igustin> Mmike: što znači "obrisao"?
<jelly> vrtit bekap svakih 5 minuta
<Mmike> znaci da sam rmao dokument koji sam bio napravio
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> ivoks, gledam sad, cini se da se ne isplati na karawanken, nego preko brda
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja uvijek idem preko karavanka
<Mmike> To kosta nekih 7 eura, light?
<Mmike> right?
<SilverSpace> jos kad bi mogo zalmana staviti koji bezveze stoji 
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> uvijek platim, al ne gledam cijenu
<ivoks> mozda je oko 4 eura
<Mmike> Dolazi Žak kod automehaničara i pita ga ovaj: "Da vam stavim zimske?"
<Mmike> A veli Žak: "Pa može 20 dkg"
<jelly> pffft
<oki> pozdrav
<oki> imali koga
<jelly> kak može bit toliko bedasto da sam se nasmijao
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly pastea na fun@$employer listu
<oki> pokušavam pomoću wine instalirati photoshop na ubuntu 10.10.
<SilverSpace> cistit komp od pusaca je najgora stvar
<oki> Silver Space
<oki> može pomoć
<SilverSpace> koji je to unutra smrad
<SilverSpace> oki: to ne ide
<jelly> oki: odustani, odustani
<jelly>  -- Franz Kafka
<oki> znači nemože se nikako
<oki> preko wine
<SilverSpace> oki: google pitaj koja zadnja verzija ide
<oki> jer neznam kakod da phtoshop cs5
<SilverSpace> wine stranicu
<SilverSpace> ako i stavis to gotovo je nemoguce raditi ako imas slabi stroj
<SilverSpace> oki: da si pitao google naso bi ovo prvo http://maketecheasier.com/install-photoshop-cs5-in-ubuntu-maverick/2010/11/02
<oki> Silver space: jesam i pratio sam upute al sam zapeo
<oki> pa stoga i pitam za pomoć
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3XM5Q-G8Pw
<igustin> oki: čime se baviš da ti treba upravo PS CS5, i to na Linuxu?
<oki> nije meni da treba jer inače koristim gimp za te stvari, nego za kolegu koji triba da to napravi u photoshopu dizajn
<oki> a na komp je sam ubuntu
<oki> i ima se instalirani wine
<jelly> digni windowse u virtualcu, daj im puuno memorije
<oki> skinuo sam phtoshop cs 5 rar
<oki> sa neta
<igustin> naravno - originalan? ;)
<jelly> ili ih instaliraj.  Jebat se sa Wineom, cak i da instalacija prodje, nije garancija da ce softver raditi ispravno
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sudeci po http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/?name=photoshop;search=app;sort[medal_id]=DESC  CS4 bi mogao raditi
<SilverSpace> da virtualac je puno bolje
<igustin> jelly: ali njemu treba upravo CS5 inače ne može napraviti kvalitetan dizajn, kužiš?!? ;)
<jelly> oki: btw.  Freenode IRC network ima strogu politiku protiv ilegalnih aktivnosti.
<igustin> SilverSpace: ja mislim da bi mu HSM Informatika mogao pružiti puni support, što misliš?
<Mmike> igustin, da si photoshop majstor znao bi zasto je gimp - los
<Mmike> bez ironije
<oki> al kad uđem u wine pa program files pa kad klikne na phtoshop.exe onda mi se pojavi ovo: Blocked: wine start/unix  The file '/home/kum/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Photoshop CS5/Photoshop.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Mmike> oki, koliko memorije ima na tom stroju?
<oki> jelly znam da imam
<jelly> ja cu naravno pretpostaviti da si skinuo rar jer vec imas licencu samo nisi mogao nac instalacijske medije ;-)
<igustin> Mmike: ne bih rekao "loš", ali se slažem da nije za svaku primjenu
<hbogner> oki, pa mark as executable
<oki> jelly je rar je skinut
<hbogner> properties/permisions
<igustin> Mmike: međutim >90% ljudi ga koristi "zašto što ga koriste svi", a ne zato što im GIMP nije dovoljno dobar
<igustin> priznam jedino da GIMP nije dovoljno dobar za grafičku pripremu za tisak, a praktično za sve ostalo je
<Mmike> meni gimp cisto ok
<Mmike> za to sto mi treba
<jelly> zato je Adobe izdao npr. Photoshop Elements koji ima osnovne stvari ali je bitno pristupacniji
<Mmike> al' masi nije
<Mmike> ja recimo koristim lightzone
<SilverSpace> gimp moze puno 
<Mmike> al' vele da je lightroom puno bolji (adobeov)
<Mmike> gimp jos uvijek radi s 8 bita po kanalu
<Mmike> pa je to malo losnjikavu
<igustin> Mmike: i ne priznam nikoga tko kaže da GIMP nije dovoljno dobar, dok nije prošao neki GIMP tutorial/manual, ili fenomenalne videotutoriale na meetthegimp.org
 * Mmike sad ide nesto jest!
<SilverSpace> igustin: da kad vidis video tek onda svatis koliko moze
<igustin> SilverSpace: upravo tako, nije da ne može, nego ga ljudi ne poznaju, i lijeni su ga upoznati
<oki> hbogner jesam napravio sam, no sada kada sam klinuo da se otvara pomoću wine pojavila se poruka : Micrsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library  Runtime Error  Program C:/Program Files/PhtoshopCS5/Photoshop.exe    R0634 An aplication has made
 * SilverSpace pizdi jer nema doma paste za procesor
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dodjei do mene imam 3 tube :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: stavi Kalodont :P :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: joj 
<oki> an attempt to load the C runtime library incorectly  .....
<igustin> hbogner: ajde, ne supportiraj ilegalu, pls
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebi se :))
<SilverSpace> a vani zima ko sam vrag
<hbogner> igustin, ja sam mu smao objasnio koji je bio problem sa wine :D
<oki> Å¡ta da sada napravim
<igustin> hbogner: na nekim kanalima bi dobio trenutni ban
<oki> ?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, he he he
<oki> hbogner, Silver Space....?
<SilverSpace> oki: nemam ti ja pojma o tome ja isto pitam google
<oki> hbogner?
<SilverSpace> odoh nabiti kapu na glavu i po pastu 
<hbogner> oki, znao sam ti pomoci sa wine jer je pisalo kaj trebas napravit, ali ostalo neznam, nikad nisam to pokusavao utrpat na linux stroj
<Mmike> oki, ne radi pod wineom
<Mmike> oki, virtualbox, windows unutra, photoshop
<oki> znači bez instaliranih windowsa nema ništa
<oki> a kompu je samo ubuntu i instalirani wine
<oki> na ovom uradku ne vidim dobro Å¡ta treba napravit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3XM5Q-G8Pw
<oki> ?
<oki> da li treba podešavat wine
<oki> jedino ima bit da je skinuti krivi pa da ne radi
<oki> pokušat ću sa nekim drugim
<jelly> gle. wine je komplicirana biljka, za svaku aplikaciju, svaku verziju aplikacije, svaku verziju Winea se stvari mijenjaju
<jelly> stvar mozda radi ok sa CS5 bez patcheva sa Wine 1.2.10 a onda za 1.2.11 ili 1.3 ne radi vise
<hbogner> iam jedan stari civijin DolbyDigital mod za wine koji ukljucuje /dev/zero, ali to je staro
<jelly> kakve to veze ima s fotošopom
<hbogner> jelly, DD :D
<hbogner> neznam zasto sam se sad sjetio njega :D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/legalizirali-su-spijuniranje-svih-gradjana-zagreba/583419.aspx
<Mmike> ako ce kaznjavati one koji ulaze u raskrizje na zeleno, a ne mogu izaci iz njega, onda sam skroz za ovo
<ivoks> haha Veliki brat
<ivoks> tko? Banditos? :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> u biti nije uopce smijesno
<oki> evo da samo javim da sam uspio
<Mmike> oki, kako?
<oki> u međuvmremenu
<oki> greška je u file koji se bio skinuo
<oki> trebalo je skinuti extedent portable
<oki> i onda samo exe pokrenuti i instalirai u određeni novi napravljeni folder
<oki> pomoću wine
<oki> naravno prije toga označiti pristup u properties da je dostupno za čitanje i pisanje
<oki> i to je napravljeno u 2 minute sa jednim klikom
<oki> Mmike: jesi skonta
<oki> ?
<oki> jednostavan je postupak
<Mmike> odlicno\
<oki> :)
<Mmike> jelly, kako to da, ako skidam neki torrent, koji ima 3 peera, da ne vidim samog sebe? Tj, skidam na stroj doma, i na stroj na mrezi, al' ne skidaju jedan od drugog
<hbogner> Mmike, local peer exchange?
<hbogner> meni na transmisionu ponekad radi bez beda, ponekad moram zaustaviti ostale torente, ponekad neradi
<hbogner> i to me zivcira kad neradi
<Mmike> hbogner, hm?
<Mmike> local peer
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<hbogner> cak sam na 10.04 povukao novi transmission koji to ima omoguceno
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/mmike2.png
<Mmike> hbogner, ah, upalio
<Mmike> i sad?
<Mmike> moram restartat, ili?
<hbogner> neznam jel moras restart
<hbogner> ali kazem d anemi neradi svaki put kad bi htio
<hbogner> ali probaj restart, nije toliki problem, nastavit ce kasnije :D
<jelly> Mmike: tracker ti ne da sve peerove odjednom, nego samo selekciju, al ak ih ima 3 onda ne znam
<hbogner> glupo mi je kaj nemogu rucno dodati peer
<jelly> Mmike: jel bar jedan od tih peerova ima javni listener i adresu ili su oba iza NATa
<jelly> ak su oba iza NATa ne mogu se spojiti iz ocitih razloga
<jelly> hbogner: kak ne mozes
<Mmike> jelly, ma
<Mmike> mozda ja krivo kopcam to
<Mmike> pa cu ovak seljacki malo sad
<Mmike> daklem, imam mike.torrent
<jelly> jos je Azureus 3 imao peer inject
<Mmike> koji ima mike.iso u sebi
<Mmike> i sad, pocnem skidat mike.iso doma
<Mmike> i vidim da ima 3 seedera i cuclam
<Mmike> sad, pocnem skidat i na nekom stroju na mrezi (rtorrent)
<hbogner> jelly, lai transmission 2.13 nema tu opciju, bar ju ja emrem anci
<Mmike> i on vidi da 3 ista seedera
<Mmike> al' zasto se medjusobno ne vide moj bittorrent i rtorrent?
<Mmike> s/bittorrent/transmission
<jelly> ko kaze da se ne vide
<Mmike> pa nemam ih u popisu
<jelly> Mmike: jel bar jedan od tih peerova ima javni listener i adresu ili su oba iza NATa
<Mmike> jelly, rtorrent nije iza nata
<Mmike> transmission je, jbg, doma kod mene je :)
<jelly> Mmike: niti iza lokalnog firewalla?
<jelly> onda ce se kad tad taj pojaviti u popisu na trackeru, pa ce se ovaj tvoj doma probati spojiti na njega ako misli da treba
<jelly> mislim, oba ce se prijaviti na tracker, ali do ovog doma se nemre doc
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> kako mi onda od doma skidaju ljudi
<Mmike> vidim da imam nakacena 2 lika koja cuclaju od mene
<jelly> tako sto se ti spojis na njih
<Mmike> tj, pardon, jedan
<jelly> jer oni imaju javno vidjiv servis pa se u tom smjeru mozes spojiti
<jelly> idealno svaki torrent client digne i ima public listener
<jelly> onda se drugi peerovi mogu spajati na tebe
<jelly> ovako, iza NATa imas manje opcija jer TCP konekciju mozes inicirati samo u jednom smjeru, prema van
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sad mi rtorrent skida sa sva 3 peera, a ovaj doma samo s jednog
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> to nema nikakve veze :)
<jelly> sto nema veze
<Mmike> pa to sto sad ovaj skida od mene a ja od njega ne
<Mmike> mozda ima torrent klijent tako namjesten da ima 5 slotova
<Mmike> i ostali torrenti su ih zauzeli
<Mmike> i tamo sam dosao u queue a tu jos nisam
<Mmike> tj, dosao na red
<jelly> a to ne znam, ak imas link sa peerom oni bi se trebali preciat medjusobno
<jelly> pricat
<SilverSpace> sad sam zbog hebene paste preso pjesice cca 4km
<SilverSpace> i kaj je najgore nadem sad pastu zalman doma taman za taj jedan procesor
 * SilverSpace je sad lud lud
<hbogner> SilverSpace sad mos pjevat jhosipu lisac, "magla svuda magla oko nas a danas sam luda"
<hbogner> dvostruka pjesma
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kak mogu vidjeti fragmentaciju ext4 fsa?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u kojem smislu 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> imam neki file i da vidim na koilko je fragmenata raspizdjen po disku
<Mmike> al' da imam tak za cijeli filesystem
<SilverSpace> mislis na Baobab
<SilverSpace> kaj to nema i disk utility
<Mmike>    38255 non-contiguous files (3.2%)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ovo je e2fsck
<ivoks> e4defrag
<hbogner> Mmike, s kojim je to paramtrima pokrenuto?
<Mmike> -fnv
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio 2:0 jucer dobili Jesenice
<ivoks> jesam
<SilverSpace> jesi podigao karte
<SilverSpace> za arenu
<dodobas> jel se pise 11. Studeni, 2011 ili 11. studeni 2011 ? ili nesto trece
<SilverSpace> 11. Studeni 2011
<hbogner> 11.11.2011. :D
<jelly> dodobas: piše se 11. studenog 2011.
<dodobas> jelly: tnx
<jelly> malo slovo, genitiv
<dodobas> ono, 'oj studeni'  :)
<jelly> skraćeno od nečega poput "11. dan mjeseca studenog godine Gospodnje 2011."
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> rtl ttx 113
<ivoks> tolko o 'organizatorima'
<jelly> prvi drugoga
<jelly> i drugi prvoga
<ivoks> http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/novosti/pisac-uhicen-zbog-iznude-generala-cermaka/
<jelly> wtf
<ivoks> oh, lol
<ivoks> raphaelhertzog.com/2011/11/17/people-behind-debian-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntus-founder/
<ivoks> ovo ce podignuti buru
<dodobas> jos da VTE pocne prepoznavati linkove bez http:// prefiksa .. :)
<jelly> i xchat isto
<jelly> http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/11/17/people-behind-debian-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntus-founder/
<jelly> e sad mogu kliknut
<jelly> ha, Ubuntu ima brže/više sikjuriti zakrpi od Debiana http://lwn.net/Articles/466702/
<ivoks> cek, security bug u rpm-u? :)
<ivoks> za one koji nemaju pretplatu
<ivoks> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/467615/a388568b2602a803/
<ivoks> jelly: al ovaj clanak je malo biased
<ivoks> Given that CentOS is still not issuing updates for CentOS 6, chosing that distribution would have led to an ugly column for CentOS below. 
<ivoks> i ubuntu 11.04 nije posljednji stable
<dodobas> hmm, jel ima neki app na androidu koji bi ovisno o tome na koji je AP spojen podesavao postavke 
<jelly> ivoks: centos navodno zadnjih godinu dana zapinje na jednom/glavnom liku
<ivoks> a i odabir 'programa' je smijesan
<ivoks> jelly: pa znam to; zato je centos i smijesan
<jelly> ivoks: zasto? sve tu neke tipicne stvari
<ivoks> tj., baziranje poslovanja na istom
<ivoks> quagga?
<ivoks> rpm?
<jelly> da, rpm
<ivoks> openjdk?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> tko koristi openjdk? :)
<jelly> to je jedina free java koju smijes pakirat
<ivoks> netocno
<jelly> a da radi donekle pristojno
<ivoks> ima i sun jave :)
<jelly> ivoks: koju ne smijes redistribuirati vise
<ivoks> netocno
<jelly> objasni
<ivoks> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<ivoks> sun-java6-source - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 source files
<ivoks> sun-java6-plugin - Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<ivoks> sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<jelly> da, i koja je verzija?
<lulz87> dali postoji ubuntu live cd, slicna fora kao kod backtracka? ali sa skoro svim funkcijama kao sto imaju instalirana verzija
<ivoks> 6.26
<jelly> ivoks: od 1.6_27 dalje vise nije dovoljno free
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> java.com
<jelly> u 1.6_29 ima sigurnosnih zakrpi
<jelly> jedino sto ti ostaje u distri je openjdk
<ivoks> dobro, ok, openjdk
<jelly> i zato je to izbor
<ivoks> ali quagga?
<jelly> dobro, ok, ne znam nikog da radi routing na Linuxu
<jelly> da to moram radit for free gledao bi bsd gdje se moze sloziti HA bez gubljenja connection trackinga
<ivoks> 'kako je rtl danas jos jucer doznao'
<ivoks> los odabir imena emisije :)
<ivoks> grci opet strajkaju :)
<jelly> kako je doznao?
<ivoks> We're introducing a method that lets you opt out of having your wireless access point included in the Google Location Server. To opt out, visit your access point's settings and change the wireless network name (or SSID) so that it ends with "_nomap." For example, if your SSID is "Network," you'd need to change it to "Network_nomap."
<ivoks> -- Google
<jelly> je, smijurija
<jelly> ali s druge strane, ak ne zelis da ti snime SSID, fakin iskljuci vidljivost
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/video/inner.html?select=201111170032503
<jelly> pita kolega jel ima neki idiotphobic sprej
<SilverSpace> radi mali ko veliki 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj napajanje buci
<SilverSpace> i nadogradnja biosa prosla ok
<SilverSpace> sad u potragu bilo kakvim dvojezgrenim 
<SilverSpace> procesorom 
<SilverSpace> i pasivni na chipsetu promjeniti malo se previse grije
<ivoks> dosta za danas... aj bok
<SilverSpace> koja je razlika izmedu Opteron i Athlon 64 FX 
<SilverSpace> jedno koliko vidim Opteron ima manju potrosnju
<jelly> Opteron je serverski CPU.  Ima podrsku za ECC memoriju i mozda jos neke stvari koje ti ne trebaju
<SilverSpace> da ima nesto vise featuresa
<SilverSpace> tip jezgre je drugog naziva 
<SilverSpace> kaj god to znacilo :)
<igustin> Windows 8 Secure Boot Defeated bit.ly/vkf0nw
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-18
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bko
<Mmike> sygic aura je i dalje sranje
<Mmike> sad me htjela furat doma kroz pjesacke zone i tak to :)
<hbogner> Mmike, prebacio se ja na geluge jucer, tamo mogu rucno dodavat peerove :D
<Mmike> geluge ili deluge? :)
<dodobas> uuuu aktivnost
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> *deluge
<Mmike> Da, ja si isto mislim napustiti rtorent i prebaciti se na to
<hbogner> ima opcija add peer na listi peerova
<dodobas> hbogner: zasto ti je to bitno ?
<hbogner> dodobas, da spojim lokalne kompove
<igustin> hbogner: pojasni što time dobivaš, ne kužim se baš u to :S
<hbogner> znaci ako imam doma komp na kojem nesto skidam, i imam lapatop kojim odem do neke druge mreze(ne susjedovog wifija, nisam takav da kradem) i kad vratim laptop u lan da se oba mogu sinkronizirat
<ivoks> dodjoh, vidjeh i odlucih da cu danas citati knjige
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> bind CVE
<Mmike> kaj nije to jucer bilo jos?
<Mmike> ili je to nesto novo?
<Mmike> (bind)
<ivoks> da, jucer
<ivoks> al jesi li zakrpao
<ivoks> ? :)
<dodobas> kuul predavanje -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taaEzHI9xyY
<Mmike> moji se kompjuteri sami krpaju :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kak moze bit kul, traje sat vremena :)
<Mmike> odakle mi sat vremena u komadu? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto.. bar 15min pogledaj
<ivoks> dodobas: radi u drzavnoj instituciji
<igustin> dodobas: ty
<ivoks> on ima 8 takvih sat vremena, svaki dan :)
<dodobas> da... :)
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> kazem... bar 15min...
<igustin> Mmike: uzmi to od IRC-a ;)
<Mmike> igustin, irc ide u multitaskanju :)
<igustin> Mmike: onda na sobni bicikl i gledaj ;)
<igustin> hbogner: dakle, želiš po dva kanala skidati i onda to spajati? jel' to poanta? :S
<hbogner> igustin, zelim to moci ponekad napraviti
<hbogner> evo trenutno vec tjedan dana skidam 2 giga, nikako uhvatiti peerove
<hbogner> i uspio dosi na 25% ali kompovi nezele medjusobno podjelit na transmissionu
<igustin> nije mi baš jadno kako je to tehnički moguće, ali proguglat ću
<igustin> imho, to je najbolje/najlakše ostaviti na nekom serveru neka čuči u backgroundu i cucla koliko god treba
<Mmike> jeps, najlakse
<Mmike> i onda sshfsom namountat doma i gledat
<igustin> ctorrent rules
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> igustin, a, nene, rtorrent je puno bolji
<Mmike> a deluge se cini jos bolji
<hbogner> igustin, nije mi se dalo to na server stavljat
<igustin> dobro, Å¡to god
<Mmike> ctorrent izgleda k'o btdownloadcurses
<Mmike> jedan proces , jedan torrent
<Mmike> i onda se stroj reboota ili nesto
<Mmike> i onda nemam to vise
<Mmike> a rtorrent sam nastavi di je stao
<Mmike> i tak to
<igustin> ali puno lakše nego šetati i syncati kompove
<Mmike> a to sad neznam
<hbogner> da, rtorrent je moj seeder za ubuntu torente
<Mmike> ja skidam mainstream stvari, pa uvijek ima milijarda peerova
<Mmike> hbogner, jel? kul. a deluge nije dobar tu, ili?
<igustin> pa to, ako skidaš nešto s malo peerova neće pomoći ako imaš više kompova, dapače
<hbogner> igustin, nije bila poanta u setanu, nego ako vec negdje jesam , pustim pa ako uhvati super
<igustin> ali na serveru ti stalno bude na standbyu... :/
<hbogner> Mmike, nisma pokusaao deluge tako jer sam imao samo terminal za te seedere pa mi je rtorrent bio najlaksi
<hbogner> igustin, da ali na serveru sam do sad drzao samo free torente, tipa ubuntu, fusion, ....
<hbogner> ovo je ipak not free video materijal
<hbogner> i treba mi jedna epizoda od 5 samo
<hbogner> a na rtorentu nisam skuzio kako skinuti samo jednu
<jelly-home> files, odes desno, gore dole biras datoteku, space biras prioritet odn. dal ce se opce downloadati
<hbogner> ahaaa
<hbogner> wow, to nisam prije nasao :D
<Mmike> hbogner, kako nisi?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jelly-home je znalac :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam pokusavao :D
 * hbogner je bio ljen
<Mmike> s time da sa * mosh svima mijenjati
<Mmike> pa kazes sve na off, i onda obiljezis samo onu koju hoces
<hbogner> did it :D
<Mmike> rtorrent je toliko sjebat s opcijama i svime
<Mmike> i web sucelje za njega je majko isusova za poslozit
<Mmike> load average su tri broja: 1m, 5m, 15m. Nebi li prvi broj trebao pasti na 0 ako je stroj neopterecen dulje od minute?
<jelly-home> define "neopterecen"
<Mmike> pa, nema nista sto ga kolje
<Mmike> znaci, imam kistru, na njoj je samo nginx+php
<hbogner> e a kako micem torrente i fajlove?
<jelly-home> torrente sa ^D
<hbogner> e ali hocu i fajlove
<jelly-home> samo stopas sa ^K ak se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> maknuo sam sa haproxyja promet potpuno sa tog stroja, i load average je bio 0. Onda sam upalio ab, i natjerao load average na 150. I sad vec 3 minute ab ne radi, al je load average i dalje 3
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj znaci - i fajlove?
<jelly-home> hbogner: to ne znam, ja ih obrisem sa rm
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa da, sa rm :)
<hbogner> ok, nastimao da pokrece torrente iz direktorija u kooji ih unbacim
<hbogner> ma rm-at cu
<hbogner> evo pokrenuto
<hbogner> pa da vidimo oce sta nac preko vikenda
<Mmike> a backspace?
<Mmike> to odmah pokrene torrent cim ga doda
<jelly-home> hbogner: ah.  moras onda i torrente obirsati rucno
<hbogner> da, ma ja nastimao da prati direktorija pa cim nadje torent u njeu pokrene ga
<hbogner> jelly, rm-ao vec :D
<jelly-home> jer kad restartas rtorrent on pokupi sve iz direktorija iznova
<hbogner> znam to, naucio :D
<jelly-home> eto vidis
<jelly-home> ima sve sto treba, al je UI ruzan
<ivoks> Mmike: pa sto ce ti torrenti? kaj nisi admin gay siteva?
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Kako je skupo biti Hrvat: Marže su goleme, a kupci ništa ne pitaju. Kod nas je i marihuana najskuplja u Europi!
<jelly-home> kolika je marža na maricu
<jelly-home> nisam je vidio u konzumu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa lako ti provideam nesto sadrzaja, al' nesmijes shareat dalje :)
<hbogner> ivoks, zato se majk i igra sa torentima, privatni tracketi ...
<Mmike> i ab i siege mi daju totalno glupe i nepredvidljive rezultate
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koji je ono app za kupovinu sa us marketa
<SilverSpace> market-enabler ?
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> ne koristim (jos)
<ivoks> market enabler
<BotaniCar> hello
<BotaniCar> Ima u Zagrebu neki linux shop ? 
<Mmike> kaj bi kupio kilo/dve kernela? :)
<BotaniCar> Ma ne :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba mi djevica za jedan projekt. Mora raditi, pa moram organizirati ceremonijalno zrtvovanje
<BotaniCar> Projekt mora raditi, djevica ne 
<obruT> trebas linux djevicu ?
<Mmike> ha?
<BotaniCar> Takodjer sam zainteresiran za grancice imele ubrane za punog mjeseca, srebrne srpove i zivog druida
<BotaniCar> Trebam djevicu, za zrtvu linuxu, nije nuzno da djevica zna ista o informatici
<obruT> druid visi na idolnetu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kae, dosadno na fejsbuku? :)
<BotaniCar> Jos uvijek ? Nije usamljen tamo ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ne znas kak jako :)
<obruT> svi idleaju :)
<obruT> na #hrb se tu i tamo nesto prozbori :)
<Mmike> * druid :No such nick/channel
<Mmike> * [druid] End of WHOIS list.
<BotaniCar> Nema mi zene iduca dva tjedna, u iskusenju sam da ispunim slobodno vrijeme jebanjem s linuxom ,  ako necu moci raditi oko kuce :) 
<BotaniCar> Problem je kaj ne znam kaj bi znjim dok ga instaliram :) 
<Mmike> * Now talking on #hrb
<Mmike> -ChanServ- [#hrb] Dobrodosli na sluzbeni kanal HRB zajednice || pravila ponasanja na kanalu i statistike na http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/IRC_kanal || ugodan boravak zeli vam h.r.b.
<Mmike> * Besni sets ban on *!*msplival*@*
<Mmike> * You have been kicked from #hrb by Besni (Banned: this is not a *pedo* chan! ..this is *pedala* chan)
<Mmike> LOL :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Your reputation fades not :)
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Ima neko onu epizodu Simpsona u kojoj se Homer bori protiv ED-209 ? :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> sta si se Pranjicu zamjerio da mi je znat :)
<MalaPesnicaBesa> ili je fukal nekaj kaj nije smio, ili nije fukal nekaj kaj je morao :)
<Mmike> obruT, opce neznam tko je to :)
<Mmike> obruT, kak se zove on?
<ivoks> #hrb kanal ima svoje službene statistike koje se obnavljaju svaki sat. 
<ivoks> link je na:
<ivoks> http://hrb.nymphomatic.org/stats/index.html
<obruT> Mmike: Mario Pranjic
<ivoks> decki su zabrijali
<ivoks> misle kako su jos uvijek '90.
<obruT> iako... jesi se mozda zamjerio marri ? :)
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaahahahaaha
<Mmike> u biti nisam
<Mmike> nego je ona krava :)
<Mmike> al' notorna :)
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> tu smo dakle :)
<obruT> dakle, ona te bacila na listu :)
<Mmike> Pred jedno 5 godina, valjda, kad je 'storysupernova' bila aktuelna, dala je moj broj mobitela na chat od ssn, kao, da sam ja dorijan
<Mmike> ili netko :)
<obruT> mislim daje samo dvoje-troje ljudi adminalo taj kanal/bot, ona je sigurno medju njima, za pranjica sumnjam da bi te stavio na listu
<Mmike> koliko me klinaca zvalo, nevjerojatno :)
<Mmike> mladi deckici koji pricaju da mastaju o sexu s dorianom :)
<Mmike> misilm da je bio dorian
<Mmike> e, i onda sam joj rekao da sam ju prijavio na muriju, ili tako nesto :)
<Mmike> (iako nisam)
<Mmike> i od onda me mrzi :)
<obruT> Mmike: tako znaci, lazno se predstavljas da bi pricao s djecacicima :)
<MalaPesnicaBesa> LOL ! 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Meni je mara .. ma ono, indiferentan sam naspram nje, ali ova fora s brojem .. fora :) 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Zakaj ju nisi prijavio murji mika ? Nis' imal dokaza ?
<Mmike> a kaj cu rec, nadrkana ustasoidna blitvarka iz zaseoka pored Pakostana je izfrustrirana sto mora zivjet u zagrebu pa me zajebava? :)
<Mmike> nije murija nikad bila opcija, zelja je bila utjerat joj strah u kosti
<Mmike> a s obzirom na mrznju, cini se da sam uspio :)
<Mmike> u bit, bar mislim da je to razlog
<Mmike> al' s obzirom na nju ,tko zna kaj si ona brije
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Noge ne :) 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> http://www.theyfailed.com/images/novoto.png !!!
<dodobas> joj joj joj... napisete naredbu kojace iz tablice djelatnici maknuti polje god_rod ->
<dodobas> delete from djelatnici god_rod
<dodobas> pa za poluditi...
<jelly> ivoks: ta domena http://hrb.nymphomatic.org/ sad ima samo link farmu (za pornjavu)
<MalaPesnicaBesa> i to lose linkove .. 
<obruT> ak se ne varam, domenu je tad davno imao paranoid
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Brijem da je , ali da je neki typo bil u imenu 
<ivoks> meni je ta ekipa uvijek bila cudna
<igustin> dodobas: to ti je SQL2012 ;)
<dodobas> napisite naredbu koja ce dodati zapis... ->
<dodobas> SELECT table (a1,a2,a3,..) UPDATE TABLE tablica ('v1',v2,'v3',...)
<jelly> INSERT INTO dodobas VALUES (NULL, 'veliki debeli dildo')
<jelly> ;
<jelly> COMMIT;
<dodobas> jelly: sva sreca pa nisi poceo transakciju :P
<jelly> dodobas: to iz Toada, pocetak transakcije je implicitan 
<dodobas> jelly: ne ako kliknes negdje u postavkama...
<jelly> po defaultu je tak, mislim
<jelly> nema autocommit
<MalaPesnicaBesa> sad sam se sjetio izraza na licu DBA u zadnjem razgovor u kojem sam cuo da se toad spominje :)
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Mmike, garavo ti sunce, i ond ameni velis da sam windows kliketalo, de citaj ovo :9
<jelly> pa kad jesi -MalaPesnicaBesa- VERSION mIRC v7.19 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<ivoks> pih 7.22 je vani
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Pih, dobro da sam se sjetio s cim se spajati na IRC :) 
<jelly> kod mene je -1
<MalaPesnicaBesa> I, naravno da koristim mIRC , jelly, i ti bi da postoji port za tvoju i-aint-got-no-graphics-worth -mentioning linux distru :9
<jelly> jok, ja sam svoj xchat posteno platio
<MalaPesnicaBesa> xchat sucka naspram mIRCa 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> svak ce ti to rec, vec je mIRC dovoljan razlog da predjete svi na windowse
<dodobas> Toad je dovoljan razlog da predjes na windowse...
<dodobas> sql developer suck cock
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Netko drugi bi rekao "all developers do" :)
<SilverSpace> lol koji promasaj http://is.gd/1emBh8
<MalaPesnicaBesa> da, hokej je banana
<SilverSpace> nemas ti pojma :)
<jelly> za svaku akciju moraš gledati usporenu reprizu da se vidi šta se desilo
<MalaPesnicaBesa> SilverSpace: zamisljam te na klizaljkama s sretnim osmjehom na licu :)
<Mmike> xchat je isti kufer k'o mirc
<Mmike> samo podrzava vise skriptnih jezika
<Mmike> upravo to je super s xchatom, sto je isti k'o mirc
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nisam dobro odlazim zdravo
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> zdravo!
<MalaPesnicaBesa> zdravo !
<SilverSpace> MalaPesnicaBesa: to mi bio omiljeni zimski sport
<SilverSpace> jos mi klizaljke vise na zidu
<MalaPesnicaBesa> nemam omiljenih zimskih sportova 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> ok, jedan
<MalaPesnicaBesa> kuhano vino
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eto, cestice putuje brze od svjetlosti
<ivoks> a ne putuju kroz vrijeme
<obruT> pitali su cestice jel im se vrijeme usporilo ili ?
<ivoks> pa ne, dosle su prije svjetla
<jelly> nisu ih mogli pitati jer su pobjegle
<MalaPesnicaBesa> kak su vidjeli da su dosle, ako je bio mrak ?
<jelly> svjetlo je vec bilo tamo
<ivoks> zasto ne bi bilo svjetlo?
<ivoks> kak znas da je porshe brzi od fice?
<ivoks> zato sto fico vozi brzinom od 100km/h, ako ga gurnes nizbrdo
<ivoks> a porshe vozi 250km/h uzbrdo
<ivoks> jel znamo brzinu svjetlosti?
<ivoks> ne znam zasto ljudi percipiraju vrijeme kroz ono sto vide
<MalaPesnicaBesa> ivoks: brijem da izraz "protok vremena" ima veze bas s takvom percepcijom. 
<ivoks> sto je krivo
<ivoks> nije vrijeme proslo zasto sto si ti nesto vidio
<ivoks> onda bi slijepi bili vjecno mladi
<ivoks> sta njima znaci brzina svjetlosti? nista
<ivoks> ljudi su malo samodpoadni misleci da se svemir vrti oko njihovih zakrzljalih osjetila
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Ponudi prosjecnom covjeku bolje mjerilo protoka vremena od onog sto vidi ? MIslim, nije to proizaslo iz toga sto smo imali nekaj bolje
<MalaPesnicaBesa> a i ovo " to je krivo" se sutra moze pokazati - krivim
<jelly> subjektivni protok vremena se grdo mijenja ovisno o situaciji
<ivoks> kakve veze ima 'osjet' s brzinom?
<jelly> pitaj onog ko je slozio specijalnu teoriju relativnosti
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Ivoks, u vrijeme (lol) kad su se koncepti osmisljali .. prostor, vrijeme, all that mumbo, puno vise od osjetila nismo imali. Vezano, ako cemo malo o kvantnoj matematici i mehanici, zasto mislis da osjet nema veze s brzinom ?
<jelly> uf, uvijek smo imali vise od osjetila
<SilverSpace> sad sam osposobio racunalo sad bi mogao probati win 8
<SilverSpace> ups krivi kanal :D
<ivoks> MalaPesnicaBesa: zato sto je brzina odredjena vremenom i putem
<ivoks> nekome je nesto brzo, a nekome je to isto sporo
<ivoks> ali brzina je uvijek ista
<ivoks> meni je otrcati 15 sekundi na 100m prilicno brzo
<ivoks> ali boltu je to... pfff
<SilverSpace> meni je 15min na 100 prilicno brzo
<jelly> ivoks: pih, kad ste u manje-vise istom referentnom okviru ;-)
<jelly> (ak se to tak zove na hrvatskom)
<ivoks> pa svi su
<MalaPesnicaBesa> jelly: nismo uvijek imali vise, na pocetku si jedino znao da jedan dio *vremena* vidis kaj delas, a drugi dio *vremena* bude mrak pa spavas u pecini. Da ne ulazimo u gore vec opisano, da vrijeme ne ide jednako brzo ovisno u kojoj situaciji se nalazis i sto osjecas
<ivoks> vrijeme uvijek ide isto
<MalaPesnicaBesa> dokazi
<ivoks> sekunda uvijek jednako traje, bez obzira na to kako se ti osjecas
<ivoks> Sekunda je trajanje od 9 192 631 770 perioda zračenja koje odgovara prijelazu između dviju hiperfinih razina osnovnog stanja atoma cezija-133 na temperaturi od 0 K.
<ivoks> bez obzira kako se ti osjecas
<MalaPesnicaBesa> A, naprave koje mjere te prelaze je napravio covjek, zar ne ? Sto bi reklo da neka margina pogreske u zakljucku postoji. 
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Nemrem sad bas puno kenjat, samo cu reci da shvacam tvoje glediste, ali se ne slazem
<ivoks> ako postoji, ta pogreska je stalna
<ivoks> ne mijenja se, bez obzira sto ti osjecao
<ivoks> nije bitno je li '9 192 631 770' ili '9 192 631 800' perioda zracenja
<ivoks> bitno je da uvijek toliko koliko je
<MalaPesnicaBesa> Ili se bar tako doima, mjereno uredjajima koje je napravio covjek,do sad. Velim, imam jedan grumen soli naspram toga
<ivoks> sto se doima?
<ivoks> nije bitno je li sekunda tocno izmjerena ili nije
<ivoks> ona samo nama predstavlja promjenu vremena
<ivoks> drugima sekunda ne znaci nista; npr., kravama
<ivoks> ali i jedni i drugi su svjesni prolaza vremena
<ivoks> i to vrijeme uvijek jednako tece
<ivoks> isto kao i zvuk
<ivoks> mozda imas smece u usima, pa ne cujes, ali zvuk je uvijek tamo
<ivoks> to ne znaci da zvuk sporije ide
<SilverSpace> sve je to stvar dogovora 
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> stvar dogovora je kako cemo si prezentirati prolazak vremena
<ivoks> ali vrijeme prolazi, bili mi toga svjesni ili ne
<SilverSpace> pa da to
<civija> moze li se u unityu disableati ovaj global menu i staviti (minimize, maximize, close) gumbove na desnu stranu?
<civija> trajno
<SilverSpace> moze
<civija> e?
<SilverSpace> civija: neznam ovako napamet 
<SilverSpace> ali znam da moze
<civija> ja sam prebacio gumbove ali to vrijedi samo dok prozor nije maximized
<civija> kad je maximized onda ih stavi na lijevu
<ivoks> echo "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81ubuntumenuproxy
<civija> to sam probao
<civija> radi samo dok nije maximized
<ivoks> to je global menu
<ivoks> to je file edit view...
<civija> to je onaj dio kad prikazuje menu od trenutne aplikacije?
<ivoks> da
<civija> ok
<civija> recimo da sam to rijesio
<civija> recimo da sam to rjesio
<civija> fuck
<civija> kako da prebacim gumbove da stoje za stalno na desnoj strani?
<ivoks> gumbove :)
<ivoks> gconf i trazi :)
<ivoks> mogao si vec 100x izguglat
<ivoks> ja ne znam jer ih nisam prebacivao
<civija> ivoks: malo bolje citaj
<civija> rekoh da radi dok god prozor nije maximized
<civija> googleao sam prije nego sto sam pitao tu
<jelly> toje zato sto to zapravo nisu ti isti gumbi
<jelly> nego fejk gumbi u gornjem panelu
<jelly> ili nest
<jelly> <Mmike> Dolazi Žak kod automehaničara i pita ga ovaj: "Da vam stavim zimske?"
<jelly> <Mmike> A veli Žak: "Pa može 20 dkg"
<jelly> (vrijedi ponoviti)
<civija> dobar :)
<civija> Dolazi Horvatinčić u pekaru:
<civija> -Dobar dan,dajte mi dva talijana..
<civija> -Da vam ih prerežem na pola?
<civija> -Ne hvala,sam ću!
<SilverSpace> uh :)
<SilverSpace> gadan 
<jelly> YSF
<SilverSpace> 1:2 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-19
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di da skinem r faktor f faktor kak se vec zove
<ivoks> vidis ti ovog medvescaka
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :))
<SilverSpace> na utakmici je bilo čak 118 minuta isključenja (48 Olimpija, 70 Medveščak)
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ne pojavljuje mi se grub na pocetku nego mi na zaslonu napise "nije podrzan format videa" ??
<SilverSpace> aha postavke gruba
<SilverSpace> rijeseno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes mozda tu negdje
<jelly-home> ohoho, majstori iz mega popusta opet promijenili ip adresu
<jelly-home> 88.198.21.69:deny
<jelly-home> i domenu u from polju, kao da ce to pomoc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-20
<auprlic> jutro svima
<auprlic> pitanje jeli vama radi hrvatski mirror
<chaky> nope
<auprlic> dobro onda nije do mene ... vec sam mislio da sam nesto uprska
<auprlic> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kaj je riknuo server
<ivoks> nije, riknuo je link prema gradjevini, opet
<ivoks> neki problemi u NSK-u, cini se
<ivoks> il negdje
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> trebalo bi se dogovoriti da neke stvari vikendom jednostavno ne rade
<Neuromanc> pa bi se moglo jednostavno raditi update i slicne stvari
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> zas se ne dogovorite i hostate jos jedan na mirror.carnet.hr
<MmikeDOMA> zasto kad mi dpkg kaze 'reading package lists' i broji postotke imao io-write ogroman?
<MmikeDOMA> xmms2, mpd, ili nesto tretje?
<obruT> jel zavrsio tko ovaj pacman ? http://www.pac-txt.com/
<SilverSpace> mpd
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: svaki instalirani paket ima po jednu .list datoteku u /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: dpkg radi fantasticno na SSD-u ;-)
<jelly-home> obruT: "debug"
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, pa, kaj pise kad 'reading' radi?
<jelly-home> Mmike: pojma nemam, status file?
<Mmike> strace bi pomogao
<Mmike> al' sam odustao :)
<Mmike> gledam ovaj xmms2
<Mmike> nisam  bas prezadovoljan
<Mmike> ima neki nyxmms2, cli client za xmms2d
<Mmike> i ima svoj config file, al' unutra mu nemosh rec di mu je server
<Mmike> nego moras namjestisi XMMS_PATH env
<Mmike> blah, onda, gxmms2 client u ubuntu zeli i cijeli server instalirati
<Mmike> read(6, "\334v\376\230\10\0\0\0\0\0HB\24\0000\0<\0@\0\30\0\34\0\24\0\20\0\20\0\0\0"..., 14011687) = 14011687
<Mmike> stat64("/var/lib/dpkg/status", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=581039, ...}) = 0
<Mmike> msync(0xb5b1e000, 16968, MS_SYNC
<Mmike> tu stane
<Mmike> i stoji 3-4 sekunde dok vidim da se pise po sd kartici
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne bi imali kontrolu nad serverom
<ivoks> jelly-home: hostamo vise od arhive; hostamo i ports, sto rijetko tko radi
<ivoks> uostalom, problemi s carnetom su razlog nedostupnosti arhive, pa ne vidim kako bi seljenje na drugi carnet server pomoglo :)
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> xmms2 je urnebesno ocajan
<Mmike> a mpd
<Mmike> kazem mu da mi je music library u /storage/mp3
<Mmike> i on kaze 'nemas nista'
<Mmike> mocp ftw
<ivoks> argh...
<ivoks> carnet debian i upgradei
<ivoks> argh...
<ivoks> ispraznio mi ldap
<ivoks> o majkmu mu...
<ivoks> hm, piz.. m m...
<ivoks> dobro, ldap radi... a sad radius...
<ivoks> nema freeradius eap-a :)
<ivoks> e moj carnetu
<ivoks> aha...
<ivoks> jos uvijek nema carnet podrska za squeezy
<ivoks> super... :/
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa ne treba ti kontrola nad serverom za mirror arhive
<jelly-home> za squeeze?
<jelly-home> bem li codenameove, zasto ne vele debian 6 pa da svi razumiju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi sredio mpd
<jelly-home> meni su ustanove jedna na etchu, jedna na cca. lennyju, jedna na squeezeu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, odustao sam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, instaliaro sam na taj stroj mocp, i playam s njim
 * Mmike je odustao od debiana na serverima davno (tamo gdje imam utjecaja, dakako)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oces da ti stavim kak najjednostavnije to slozit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, trazio si rFactor? :) Kaj si pribavio stroj za igranje?
<SilverSpace> e da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bio bih ti zahvalan! :) (za mpd)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/4DXuttEs
<SilverSpace> par koraka
<SilverSpace> ne diras nikakve config 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to samu biti i napravio
<SilverSpace> sonata ti je gui
<Mmike> samo sto sam u /etc/mpd.conf promijenio da library ne pokazuje na /var/lib/mpd/music nego u /storage/mp3
<Mmike> probat cu i sa linkovima
<Mmike> kakav je taj gui?
<dodobas> ok :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ? :)
<dodobas> pa sonata
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to kad promjenis ne radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, wtf? :) zakaj?
<Mmike> dodobas, koristis? 
<SilverSpace> linkas i to je to 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da, ali uglavnom slusam radio pomocu mpd-a... pa se spojim s phona na mpd server
<dodobas> sonata je tu... ali nisam je palio.... 6mjeseci ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a, nemas s mpdom lokalne muzike?
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, zadnji debian stable
<dodobas> Mmike: nope
<ivoks> jelly-home: nema carnet repoa za zadnji debian stable
<ivoks> jelly-home: ili ti znas nesto sto ja ne znam? :0
<SilverSpace> ja sam sve mp3e pobrisao i slozio sam si ovo http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/google-music-frame-renamed-to-nuvola.html#more
<ivoks> http://www.aaiedu.hr/software.html
<ivoks> prema ovome, samo lenny
<ivoks> malo me namucio, al sad radi...
<ivoks> trebalo je ldap filtere u radiusu popraviti
<ivoks> i eap dodati
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<SilverSpace> 1/3
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/overlay-scrollbars-no-maximized-window.html
<ivoks> u gnome shellu :-)
<ivoks> off i go
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je ono sto je civija trazio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu
<SilverSpace> rFaktor
<jelly-home> ivoks: nemam eap... Meni Radi™
<jelly-home> aaiedu = srce, btw
<jelly-home> ah.  Vjerojatno radi zato sto imam freeradius i aai pakete iz srce-lenny repozitorija
<jelly-home> tj. sam freeradius i ostalo nije upgradeano na Debianove pakete
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<hbogner> 7 little piggies went to sausages
<hbogner> *7 not so little piggies went to sausages
<hbogner> ispravak :D
<jelly-home> dsirijus: bok!
<dsirijus> ola :)
<dsirijus> ok, koristiš putty?
<dsirijus> i radi ti sve?
<jelly-home> trenutno ne, imam samo Linux doma
<SilverSpace> di je taj sad Mmike 
<dsirijus> meni je na 10 radilo sve, sad na 11 ne
<jelly-home> dsirijus: jel bash radi *beep* sa šž ili ne radi niš?
<SilverSpace> to u wine
<dsirijus> napise ccd umjesto ćčđ
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> to je nešto do basha, ako se dobro sjecam
<dsirijus> a kad pejstam nesto sta san otipka u notepadu, radi sve
<dsirijus> editirao sam /etc/default/locales (kreirao ga) i ubacio en_US-UTF-8 kao LANG da maknem sve sa POSIX-a (sto mi je bio output za locales)
<dsirijus> prije sam sve to lijepo mogao namjestit sa dpkg-reconfigure locales, ali sad mi vise ne izbaci nekakav gui, samo tiho odradi nesto i zavrsi
<jelly-home> to je bilo na debianu, na ubuntu vec neko vrijeme ne radi samo tako
<dsirijus> da, moze bit da sam bio na debianu tada
<dsirijus> da maknem ovaj default/locales?
<jelly-home> Stu 03 14:06:55 <jelly> ubuntu edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local _then_ dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jelly-home> Stu 03 14:11:23 <ivoks> /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack hr_HR
<jelly-home> ovo drugo je vjerojatno bolja opcija
<dsirijus> http://pastie.org/2894260
<jelly-home> čudan bug... ja bi ga ignorirao, ono nitno je čini se obavljeno
<jelly-home> bitno*
<dsirijus> reboot sad?
<dsirijus> maknuo sam /etc/locales/default
<jelly-home> ne bi ti trebao default.
<jelly-home> ali nece ni skoditi, da ne moras svakom useru postavljati
<dsirijus> btw, ja ne zelim nista na hrvatskom tamo, osim inputa
<jelly-home> *nod*
<dsirijus> ma ok, ionako je samo jedan user
<dsirijus> ok, sta sad trebam u .bashrc?
<jelly-home> ja imam samo export LC_CTYPE=hr_HR.UTF-8 
<jelly-home> (lažem, imam još gluposti ali su manje bitne)
<dsirijus> super ovo sa hrvatskim kanalom
<jelly-home> yep
<dsirijus> ok, rebootao sam nakon sta sam promijenio .bashrc
<dsirijus> prije toga sam ga sourceao i 'žćčđš' bi rezultiralo sa 'ccs"
<jelly-home> nažalost kod mene je zsh koji radi manje problema sa inputom, sa bash znam da je _prije_, sa iso-8859-2, trebalo nešto po .inputrc kemijati
<dsirijus> sad mogu dobit 'žccdš" a output locale je http://pastie.org/2894286
<jelly-home> ha
<dsirijus> ali i dalje nista od ćčđ
<dsirijus> to je sa LC_CTYPE=hr_HR.UTF-8 u bashrc
<dsirijus> da dodam tamo en_US.UTF_8 kao LANG?
<jelly-home> možeš probati, recimo: LANG=en_US.UTF_8 i LC_CTYPE=hr_HR.UTF-8 u /etc/default/locale, pa onda se ponovo ulogiraj
<jelly-home> (svaki u svoj redak)
<jelly-home> nabadam, nisam 100% siguran koji je optimalan pristup za ubuntu
<dsirijus> ma koji... opet mi locale sve prijavljuje kao posix
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> aj pastebinnaj treuntni output od "locale -a"
<dsirijus> http://pastie.org/2894306
<dsirijus> LC_CTYPE=hr_HR.UTF-8 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 
<dsirijus> i to dvoje je u bashrc, dva reda naravno
<jelly-home> u ~/.bashrc odn. ~/.bash_profile mora ici i export ispred.  u /etc/default/locale ide bez export
<dsirijus> idiot, ok
<dsirijus> btw, vrtis mozda nginx ili apache?
<jelly-home> nisam baš na ti sa bashom, pa nisam siguran koji se pravi .bash* čita
<jelly-home> uglavnom apache kojekude
<dsirijus> ok, locale sad ima ok output, ali nista od inputa jos
<dsirijus> žccdš
<jelly-home> aj dobro.  Ja bi još probao natrusiti svašta u .inputrc: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060825071728278
<dsirijus> ok, ajd isprobam sad ovo svasta nesto pa se vratim ako ne bude radilo
<jelly-home> ovo ostalo se čini Mac-specific, ne bi ništa osim ~/.inputrc dirao
<dsirijus> nope, nista pametno
<jelly-home> meni je bash (u ubuntu chrootu) počeo primati šđžčć nakon install-language-pack i podešenog samo LC_CTYPE (ostalo je POSIX)
<jelly-home> hm, možda bi mogao probati i putty sa virtualca
<dsirijus> ?
<jelly-home> imam XP na poslu
<jelly-home> pa se mogu spojiti na XP preko rdesktopa, i onda s njega putty natrag na buuntu
<dsirijus> skuzio sam sad da mi ne radi i dosta drugih charactera, tipa dollar i slicno
<dsirijus> .inputrc u home-u overridea /etc/inputrc?
<jelly-home> moguće
<jelly-home> anyhow: sa XP-a, na Ubuntu 11.10, kao user imam LANG=en_US.UTF-8 i svi naši znakovi prolaze
<jelly-home> u bashu
<dsirijus> koji putty?
<jelly-home> downloadao sam friški
<jelly-home> 0.61
<dsirijus> mozda je do fonta
<dsirijus> nije
<dsirijus> meni je 11.04 gore
<dsirijus> nemam novije, rackspace
<jelly-home> pojma.  Probaj zsh ;-)
<silversp> kak ono ubit screen zaboravio
<dsirijus> ctrl+d dovoljno puta? :D
<silversp> :)
<jelly-home> silversp: samo izađi iz svih screenova/shellova/čegagod
<dsirijus> ja obicno samo ubijem putty, pa se screen -r na process stari od screena
<dsirijus> brijem da cu opet na debian
<dsirijus> jebes ga, nema package sve, ali mi radi sve tamo kako spada :(
<jelly-home> to je ak ne želiš ubit screen nego samo disconnectat
<dsirijus> bed mi sad malo kad sam skuzio hr kanal :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> možeš idleati tu i nadati se da će neko imati bolju/drugu ideju 
<SilverSpace> hebome screen 
<SilverSpace> uvijek zaboravim naredbe ctrl nesto :)
<jelly-home> imash ^a h pa citaj
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :) nisam znao :))
<jelly-home> lazem, ^a ?
<jelly-home> h spremi screenshot
<SilverSpace> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/screen.htm#2
<SilverSpace> hebate 
<jelly-home> 90% toga ti ne treba
<jelly-home> ^aa ^ac ^abrojke, i copy paste/scroll djidje kad nemas misa pri ruci
<jelly-home> ^ad kad se odspajas
<SilverSpace> tmux mi je nekako laksi
<SilverSpace> sve je to ubiti stvar navike
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-12
<weshmashian> \o
<vileni> jutr
<jelly-home> oho, tuđice se dozvoljavaju u imenu firme
<vileni> mislis na ne-grcke i ne-latinske? :)
<jelly-home> da
<vileni> pa bilo bi i vrijeme
<jelly-home> FuckYeah d.o.o.
<weshmashian> oh, vec?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> ylepala
 * Mmike ce danas i sutra pit od tuge cijeli dan
<dodobas> Mmike: kisa?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> novi ubuntu :/
<Mmike> plus, pazi, ekipa oko mene sad pizdi isto :)
<Mmike> i sad moram pricat ljudima kak je to tako, i da eto, nek stisnu zube 
<Mmike> da nije ubuntu, da je gnome kriv
<Mmike> i tak, sranja razna ;)
<Mmike> (istekao 11.04, pa su bili primorani na upgrade, pa im sad vise 'nista ne radi')
<Mmike> u biti im radi, samo do pol stvari nemogu doci, jer je netko mudar davno zakljucio da je 'applications' meni previse inteligentan, pa je trebalo podebilizirat sve :/
<Mmike> ja sad imam onaj gnome-classic-fallback
<Mmike> al' boje izgledaju k'o da mi je picasso brat :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ti il volis stvarno bitchat... ili stvarno stvarno volis bitchat :)
<hbogner> Mmike, xubuntu
<hbogner> dodobas, Mmike voli bitchat jer vise nekoristi bitchx :D
<Mmike> xubuntu je los
<Mmike> mozda manje los od ovoga, al' taj xfce ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> desilo mi se prek vikenda 2-3 puta da mi se djidje koje sam nakalemio na panele - nestanu
<dodobas> al stvarno je lakse kad ne koristis DE....
<dodobas> uopce ne kuzim koji ce K to ljudima...
<dodobas> da mogu klikati okolo...
<dodobas> najcesce koristene aplikacije stavis na keyboard shortcute.. ostalo rucno pokrenes
<dodobas> win/meta/crtl + r
<dodobas> kao... kad ubacim usb pojavi se na desktopu da mogu na njega kliknuti...
<dodobas> kao da dnevno ubacis 100 usbova... pa ti je tesko upisati mount /media/usb
<dodobas> fsck off
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, za pocetak bih htio sat/datum/vanjsku-temperaturu, i to ne na centru ekrana, nego u cosku
<Mmike> onda bi dobro dosla opterecenost mreze ( brzina ul/dl )
<Mmike> cpu usage, mem usage, io usage i ino, jako korisno
<dodobas> za sve to imas.... conky... koji se da jako ljepo sloziti
<Mmike> ok, temperatura proca, graficke, diskova, brzina okretanja ventilatora, to su samo moje drke, al' svejedno, zakaj ih nebi imao? zato sto je cannonical odlucio da je to idijotizam?:)
<Mmike> conky, lol ;) 
<Mmike> da, imam  :) mogu i drugi monitor kupit pa onda na njemu imat conky :)
<dodobas> conky stavis na root window...
<dodobas> pa ti je uvijek u pozadini...
<Mmike> i onda ga ne vidim :)
<hbogner> Mmike, gkrellm :D
<Mmike> ne, ljudi
<Mmike> system-monitor
<Mmike> koji se fino uglavi na panel, i ne zauzima mjesta, i fino je pregledan i brz
<dodobas> da... tako ti je tesko prebaciti se na dekstop pane na kojem nemas nista....
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> beskorisnio je ako je na svom desktopu
<Mmike> treba bit stalno vidljivo
<Mmike> inace, koja svrha?
<dodobas> pa nije na svom... na svima je
<hbogner> Mmike, sad vec bithcas, ima 22" ekran i jos se bunis, aj radi na 15" cjeli dan pa onda pizdi
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ne vidi se, mora se vidjeti
<Mmike> hbogner, imam i 24", al' to nije point
<dodobas> i tako gornju traku nikad ne gledas... osim kad zbog neke operacije moras cekati...
<dodobas> e pa onda kad cekas mozes gledati i na cijeli ekran s puno vise informacija...
<Mmike> da, ti znas sto ja najcesce gledam
<Mmike> hvala :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ja doma gkreelm imam sastrane stalno vidljiv, nemaksimiziram prozor nego ga otvorim do njega
<Mmike> upravo zato desktop danas izgleda kako izgleda, jer se neki bilde u gnomi (a i canonicalu) dosjetio - pa, to nitko ne gleda/koristi, ajmo to potrgat, sjebat, cemu
<Mmike> npr, zasto bi dali mogucnost ljudima da biraju svoje fontove
<hbogner> i tih zadnjih 50-100 pixela je gkrellm preko cjele visine ekrana
<Mmike> to je i tako glupo
<Mmike> pa onda dobijem unity i mogu 4 terminala stavit na ekran koliko su fontovi ogromni, a imam 24" monitor!
<Mmike> jer je neki 'user interface' majmun zamislio da cu i tako tablet koristiti za godinu/dvije, pa eto, nek se pripremim
<Mmike> hbogner, daj screenshot
<dodobas> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7897514/mmike-bitcher.png
<dodobas> :P
<dodobas> pa ti vidi koliko je to informacija...
<hbogner> Mmike, tek kad dodjem doma, sad sam na poslu na win
<dodobas> a ti se patis s system-monitorom i njegovi 200px...
<hbogner> nego dodobas jesi azurirao zivotopis?
<dodobas> da naravno
<dodobas> a da ne kazem da mozes LIVE pratiti razne logove
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi ti svjestan koliko je to prostora bacenog?
<dodobas> 0
<dodobas> to mi je live background 
<Mmike> da, meni je to beskorisno
<dodobas> a onda bitchaj... ja te slusat necu :P
<Mmike> jer na foregroundu imam najcesce 10ak terminala otvorenih, ili browser, ili browser i terminale i chat, ili sto vec
<Mmike> i ne vidim sto je ispod
<dodobas> ko neka tetkica si posto s tim ubuntuom ...
<Mmike> niti zelim vidjeti sto je ispod
<Mmike> jesam, ubilo mi okruzenje koje je funkcioniralo vrlo dobro
<hbogner> Mmike, kad dodjem doma lupim printscreen, i kad prebacim to sa usb-om na laptop ti posaljem, doma na desktopu mi crkla mrezna :(
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi azurirao zivotopis? :)
<dodobas> e sad dolazimo do druge tvoje zablude... a to je da koristis alt tab ili nedajboze system traku da bi se prabacivao izmedju programa
<hbogner> eh da, kaj je sa serverom dodobas? oce bit mjesta za osm u ormaru?
<dodobas> jel bucan ?
<hbogner> ja ga nastimavao, tako da nije
<dodobas> to ne znaci nista... :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: kak možeš živit sa samo 768 vertikale!!!1
<hbogner> ima 3 venta, cpu, psu i 1 14cm tihi na ulazu
<dodobas> cek dok prebacim sve sa starog ... da ga bacim u smece
<Mmike> dodobas, odakle sad to? (da ja mislim da ti koristis alt-tab)?
<hbogner> e nemoj bacat onu mreznu u smece, ja ju pokupim, da nemoram kupovat novu :d
<dodobas> jelly-home: imam jos jedan od 768px :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa kako ti odes s jednog progama na drugi
<Mmike> dodobas, trenutno? jako tesko :)
<jelly-home> svaki program svoj workspace
<Mmike> inace, ili misem, ili ctrl-alt, ili alt-tab, ili win-1-2-3-4
<Mmike> najcesce alt-tab i win-1-2-3-4
<dodobas> jelly-home: naravno
 * Mmike rijetko koristi 'program' zadnjih dana. Da, prjie je pgadmin bio u svom workspaceu, eclipca u svom, logovi postgresa i tomcata u svom, kannel u svom, i tako
<jelly-home> konsole je isto program
<Mmike> gnome-terminal
<Mmike> al' njih imam 2-3
<dodobas> e taj bloatware da ... :)
<Mmike> doduse, zadnja 4 mjeseca koristim tabove, pa se sa ctrl-1-2-3 prebacujem medj njima
<Mmike> moguce da je bloatware, al' je daleko mocniji od xterma
<dodobas> like... moze ti sjebat fontove ? ::)
<hbogner> ja sam prohrame razbacao po workspajsovima
<dodobas> hbogner: ti imas samo jedan workspace tako da ne lazi...
<hbogner> dodobas, doma kad radim, sad umiram sa ovim jednim na win na 15" ekranu
<hbogner> umireeeeem
<hbogner> da mi je bar jos jedan monitor
<hbogner> ali doci ce :D
<dodobas> hbogner: ejsi ti uopce potpisao ugovor ? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, nisam jios, TREBAO bi ovja tjedan
<Mmike> jasno je meni, djaci, da vi malo asketski koristite svoja racunala, za vas su i osmislili unity
<Mmike> da vam pokazu sto se jos moze :)
<jelly-home> jedno se mora priznat unityju -- ima panel sa strane a ne dole ili gore
<jelly-home> jos da se ono što je gore može bacit lijevo ili desno
<Mmike> jelly-home, al', to nije panel u pravom smislu
<Mmike> tamo mozes samo shortcute metat
<jelly-home> to mi je dosta
<Mmike> nemres, recimo, cpu usage graf metnit tamo
<Mmike> i ima onu debiloidnoidijotsku foru sa middle-clickom
<Mmike> za otvaranje nove instance aplikacije
<jelly-home> to čak ima neku logike, pejstaš novi prozor u sučelje
<dodobas> jelly-home: ako znas da je middle click paste :)
<dodobas> koliko se cesto koristi middle-click na windowsima ili macu ? :)
<Mmike> bas me znaima kako su dosli do toga
<dodobas> da samo znas koje je olaksanje kad ne moras maknuti ruke s tipkovnice da bi se prebacio... pazi sad ovo ne izmedju dva workspacea... nego izmedju dva monitora i njihovih workspace...
<hbogner> sutra pocinje info?
<hbogner> wow, kako vrijeme leti
<Mmike> dodobas, nemoj rec? fakat? :)
 * Mmike misa koristi iskljucivo kad koristi web browser, ili pgadmin, ili taki neki djidjan
<dodobas> al eto mmike kad ti volis bitchat... :P
<Mmike> 99.9% vremena provodim u terminalu
<Mmike> i ne diram misa
<dodobas> i nemas dva monitora...
<Mmike> ne, al' kakve to veze ima?
<Mmike> alt-1-2-3, ctrl-1-2-3 i win-1-2-3, to najcesce koristim
<Mmike> kad bih mogao kayako tickete bez misa, eee, to bi bilo :)
<dodobas> 1 monitor = 4 workspacea 2 monitora = 8 workspacea
<Mmike> 1 monitor = 12 workspaceova
<Mmike> ili virtualnih desktop
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kak god ih hoces zvat
<dodobas> onda 2 = 24
<Mmike> ne, vjerojatno bih na drugom monitoru imao neki monitoring samo, ili tako nesto
<Mmike> nenzam, nisam nikad imao 2 monitora
<Mmike> nego, zasto ljudi ovo rade: DELETE FROM cm_compiledata.sales_ref WHERE orderid='tf-2012111229583' LIMIT 1
<Mmike> zasto dodaju LIMIT?
<obruT> bwahahah, da slucajno ne obrisu vise nego sto treba ? :) hehehehe :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel to upoce po specifikaiciji ? :)
<Mmike> orderId je tu PK, pa ajde, nema straha
<hbogner> Mmike, pa pristekaj stari monitor 
<hbogner> pa ces imat 2 i na jednom ce moc bit samo monitoring :D
<hbogner> dosta ti je i neki manji monitor
<Mmike> jedino sto radi super je rfactor
<Mmike> novi kernel + novi nvidia driveri + novi wine = win
<obruT> dodobas: mysql podrzava limit
<obruT> Mmike: taj rfactor nije za dzaba ?
<Mmike> obruT, jok
<vileni> samo izgleda kao da je
<Mmike> al' imas free demo koji je igriv skroz
<Mmike> vileni, ne huli, daj bolji simulator
<vileni> Mmike: LFS? :)
<vileni> Mmike: i na cemu uopce vozis?
<Mmike> hm, LFS, vish, to stalno ignoriram ):) mozda ce u novim winetu raditi kako spada :)
<Mmike> novom winetu
<vileni> ili jednostavno napravis dualboot? :)
<Mmike> vileni, zadnjih dana na rumblepadu, al' inace imam volan koji mi je dao na koristenje dobri kolega dodobaschich
<Mmike> nah, dualboot znaci da nemrem vozit dok se indexi rekreiraju :)
<vileni> i richar burns rally, najbolja simulacija ikad
<vileni> jedino je problem sto je bila prerealna pa su ljudi odustajali od nje
<Mmike> imas richarda burnsa di?
<vileni> nemam, nadje se tu i tamo na torrentima
<vileni> stara je igra
<vileni> probao sam zadnju wrc "simulaciju" i jos imam nocne more da mi auto ne moze sici sa ceste
<Mmike> reli u rfactoru je los (bar se meni tak cini)
<Mmike> al' je formula izvrsna
<vileni> a inace rfactor je ok, ali grafika je ogavna, fizika cudna, osnovni modeli auta su uzas :) pozitivno je sto mozes moddati dosta i ima puno staza
<vileni> a F1 mi je zanimljiv koliko i sulejman :)
 * vileni hides
<Mmike> grafika je ok (to je iz 2004te igra!), fizika cudna? kak mislis, fizika je vrlo izvrsna. Da, osnovni modeli su jadni, al' imas za skinut gotovo sve :)
<Mmike> da, super ;)
<Mmike> to je k'o kad mi ivoks prica kako je unity kul jer prije nije znao ne koristis misa :)
<Mmike> f1 je ueber, neman nista bolje od toga ;)
<Mmike> ok, ima, live karting :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa u usporedbi sa LFS je prilicno cudna, a s obzirom da me LFS najvise podsjeca na pravi auto
<Mmike> vileni, sam ti rekao da ovi u spanskom briju napravit snjeznu stazu?
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali to ne vidim kao realnu opciju
<vileni> osim ako misle bumper cars raditi
<vileni> prvo moras imati podlogu koja je prilicno ravna, a to nece biti, drugo slickovi nemaju sanse na snijegu :)
<Mmike> pa, veli lik da cekaju snijega da napada
<Mmike> da pripreme podlogu
<Mmike> i imaju zimske gume spremne
<vileni> onda ok ako imaju zimske, imao sam dojam da im je sve iznad nadolijevanja benzina preveliki trosak :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjY1wHo0QNg
<datase> Mmike: Title: Snow Karting in Wyoming, Views: 239, Rating: %
<vileni> Mmike: ako bude to, zovi makar u pola noci :)
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> a cuj ovo:
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJMtoqcTj9g&feature=related
<datase> Mmike: Title: 600cc Gocart from Stockholm Ice cart, Views: 547443, Rating: 94.587154%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GKaFKD-Ar4&feature=related
<Mmike> cuj ovog ludjaka :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: GSXR600 Gokart, Views: 1683315, Rating: 95.78947%
<dodobas> Mmike: ovo si trebas nabaviti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-grFuXZ9U
<datase> dodobas: Title: Pulse jet go kart for sale!!!! -SOLD, Views: 5978082, Rating: 90.81914%
<Mmike> bolesno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, obruT, SilverSpace, vi imatie gopro kamere? bil' mogli posudit/iznajmit jednom?
<dodobas> Mmike: steta sto radis od doma... mogao bi na posao svaki dan s tim cudom :)
<dodobas> da probudis grad :)
<hbogner> Mmike, samo ivoks ima gopro
<Mmike> kaj nije i ss imao nesto?
<hbogner> ima neko kinsko cudo
<obruT> Mmike: ja nemam, a ne znam ni sto bi snimao s tim...
<Mmike> ma svejedno, samo da mogu na kacigu metnit kad vilenog pobjedjujem na snjeznom kartingu :)
<hbogner> obruT, pa biciklisticke voznje :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jel imas dodatak za kameru? :)
<ivoks> err... karcigu
<ivoks> kacigu
<ivoks> han... kavu trebam
<obruT> pa ove voznje koje ja prakticiram u zadnje vrijeme su puno zanimljivije za onog tko vozi, a skroz nezanimljive za onog tko bi to eventualno gledao :) fotke bi vec prosle :)
<ivoks> obruT: voznja specke nikad nije zanimljiva :)
<ivoks> vozis satima i satima, predjes kilometre i kilometre, a sve sto vidis je asfalt
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ah da obruT je specijalac a ne divljak, onda je nezanimljiv
<hbogner> recimo da je frend snimao downhill na sljemenu di se strgao e to bi bilo zanimljivo vidjet
<hbogner> i on bi znao kako je pao, ovako se nesjeca :D
<jelly-home> kaj, krv ili ništa
<hbogner> a imao je kacigu
<Mmike> ivoks, erm, a, to mora posebno na kacigi nesto bit?
<hbogner> http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/helmet-front-mount/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUj5COjXF5U
<datase> ivoks: Title: Sibenik HellTrack 6.03.2011. Frano Liovic i Santo Tessari, Views: 2747, Rating: 100.0%
<hbogner> http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/head-strap-mount/
<ivoks> Mmike: da, kamera ima razlicite dodatke
<hbogner> http://gopro.com/camera-mounts
<hbogner> imas sve navedene Mmike 
<Mmike> da, n emam nist ot toga
<ivoks> budem pogledao sta ja imam
<obruT> eh da... te cestovne voznje su fakat bezveze .... https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cmaEqnCW2wk/T_yuGROjLXI/AAAAAAAABRA/liFAqhqF5ss/s800/resized_img_0007.jpg      https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GzlUTAZSrok/T_yu3K_cySI/AAAAAAAABWo/Art924O__oY/s800/resized_img_0057.jpg  https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-G1RFZy8TQz0/T_yujGLdKwI/AAAAAAAABVI/7uM12cyEZfY/s800/resized_img_0043.jpg   https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eLO24E4rbJU/ThxeJ4Zg_0I/AAAAAAAAAXM/2
<ivoks> obruT: namjestena fotka
<hbogner> vec je izasao hero3?
<ivoks> perspektiva koju nema niti jedan covjek
<obruT> ivoks: koja ?
<ivoks> prva koju sam otvorio
<ivoks> zablja perspektiva
<ivoks> a i druga
<obruT> pa to sam pricekao tipa sa sirokokutnim objektivom ?!?
<Mmike> uh, ja bih na te nizbrdice ;)
<ivoks> to si klecao, ako ne cak i lezao
<obruT> cucnuo sam sa sircem
<ivoks> no
<obruT> i ? kakve to ima veze s bilo cim ? :)
<ivoks> jel vozis ti bajk ili klecis :)
<obruT> moj bajk se vidi u pozadini
<obruT> na drugoj fotki
<ivoks> rekao si kako su tvoje voznje zanimljivije za vozaca
<ivoks> a sve slike su napravljene dok *nisi* vozio :)
<hbogner> ivoks, ako neplaniras koristiti gopro preko zime, posudi jedan vikend jer zelim snimit jednu duionicu voznje autom, ako imas dodatak za auto, htio bi nest testirat
<ivoks> hbogner: naravno da planiram koristiti na bordanju :)
<ivoks> nego... idem radit
<obruT> ivoks: nisi uhvatio poantu :) video snimak voznje na cestovnjaku nije nesto posebno zanimljiv
<hbogner> ah da, zaboravih
<obruT> bordanje je vec interesantno za snimat
<hbogner> ivoks, ok ondajedan vikend ak znas da ti nece trebat a u zg si javi :D
<hbogner> naravno ak ti se da :D
<Mmike> obruT, ovo je za tebe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDafMzo4HO8&feature=fvwrel
<datase> Mmike: Title: Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System, Views: 5102197, Rating: 61.68497%
<obruT> Mmike: ajme :)
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/sve-sto-ste-oduvijek-zeljeli-znati-o-porno-industriji-ali-ste-bili-prezauzeti-da-saznate/646214.aspx 30 posto svih podataka koji cirkuliraju internetom na neki je način povezano s pornografijom. U trenucima najvećih "gužvi" najpopularnije porno stranice prenose čak 100 gigabajta podataka u sekundi. 
<hbogner> sao 100 giga :D
<Mmike> ma nemoj
<Mmike> nitko ti ne gleda tu pornjavu, ja ti to mogu iz prve ruke rec
<hbogner> odmah se tebe sjetio :D
<dodobas> ah glupog li sustava... net.pbz.hr ...
<dodobas> ' 100,00' ne prolazi -> '100,00' prolazi
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ovaj calendarserver
<Mmike> pitam se dal' ima smisla uopce :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim opet kukas
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, k'o da mi je zucni kamen se vratio nazad
<Mmike> uzas
<Vjetar> Mmike: jes ili u gužvi?
<Mmike> ok, ja sam glup malo, jer sam forsao gnome-classic
<Mmike> a to nema veze nikakve
<Vjetar> li*
<Mmike> al' svejedno, pol stroja mi je potrgano, pol paketa se maknulo, pol jutra sam vracao to sve nazad
<Mmike> Vjetar, uvijek, reci
<Vjetar> Mmike: ajde pvt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa to je uvijek kod nadogradnje makne pakete 
<Mmike> da, al' ne makne, recimo, pidgin :)
<Mmike> koji koristim
<Mmike> ili virtualbox
<Mmike> ok, virtualbox koristim iz externih repoa, pa valjda zato
<Mmike> al' to sve tak imam od ubuntua 6.06
<Mmike> kad sam presao na 64bita, pa sam reinstalirao
<Mmike> od onda uvijek upgrade, i rijetko kad se nesto strgalo, ak se i strgalo, to su bili neki cudni paketi koje sam pitaj boga od kud uzeo
<SilverSpace> znam da je to uvijek muka i meni treba tjedan dana da vratim kak bi ja htio ali hebiga nadogradnja je takva
<vileni> jao, nakon tjedan dana nadjem da im je potrgana podrska za rdma u zadnjoj verziji glusterfs
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' to nije tak prije bilo
<Mmike> velim ti, od 6.06, bez nekih vecih problema
<Mmike> jedino sam nekad znao verziju preskocit, jer je bila unusable (7.10, mislim, ili 8.04, ili tako nesto)
<Mmike> pa bi onda upgrade, pa odmah opet upgrade, i tadaa
<Mmike> raaspored ikona, svega, sve je ostalo kako uvijek imam
<Mmike> sad imam - retk :)
<SilverSpace> to je pocelo sa ppa repozitorijima prije nismo dodavali neke posebne repozitorije sad svako malo nesto dodas
<SilverSpace> gnome se promjenio i tak to ide :)
<SilverSpace> prilagodi se :)
<vileni> da Mmike, 6 godina je proslo, prilagodi se malo :)
<SilverSpace> uh vis prije si linux prilagodavao sebi sad se moras prilagoditi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da :):)
<Mmike> vileni, da, mogo bi se vratit na windowse :)
<vileni> Mmike: eto cujem da su win8 super, probaj to :D
<vileni> barem bi se mogao igrati bez komplikacija ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se vi jos igrate :P
<jelly-home> kakav je wm u win8, jel se mogu sloziti workspacei u 2d grid
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma win8 ti iz jednog monitora slozi dva :)
<vileni> jelly-home: napokon podrzavaju taskbar preko vise ekrana, ako ti to sta govori :D
<SilverSpace> dva u cetri itd
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM OMG
<datase> dodobas: Title: traktor racing volvo terror, Views: 101261, Rating: 99.82252%
<dodobas> ima li lik servo...
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: vileni: to mi ne treba
<vileni> jelly-home: mislim da je to ultimativni doseg trenutacni, sve iznad toga je sf :)
<jelly-home> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881.aspx
<jelly-home> to je radilo na sedmici kako tako
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hebote sto napravi sa traktora :)
<SilverSpace> ali hebote i za ovo trebas biti faca pa znat ovako voziti
<dodobas> ima i rucni gas.... pre dobro
<dodobas> bez amortizera naravno :)
<SilverSpace> neda mi se van a moram 
<Vjetar> tako ti je to s utuntuom Mmike, kad sam ja prije godinu-dvije kukao kako se trga kod nadogradnje ti si rekao "Meni sve radi" :)
<Vjetar> lako još za desktop
<Vjetar> ajde ti stavi to čudo na serversku makinu
<Mmike> pa, sa serverima nemam nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> server je jednostavan
<Mmike> nema toliko povezanih sranja k'o na desktopu
<ivoks>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ivoks> Mem:           879         74        805          0         32         14
<ivoks> -/+ buffers/cache:         27        852
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> 27MB :)
<ravilov> moje rjesenje za ubuntu nadogradnje - niti ne pokusavaj
<ravilov> (ne salim se)
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa sta ti se desilo?
<ivoks> ja sam nadogradio desetke desktopa bez problema
<ivoks> dva pitanja:
<ivoks> 1) jesi li imao instaliran ubuntu-desktop paket
<ivoks> 2) jesi li radio upgrade kroz update-manager/do-release-upgrade
<ivoks> sad idem na sljedeci sastanak... :)
<Mmike> ravilov, ovo je prva nadogradnja s kojom imam bedove u zadnjih jako dugo
<Mmike> tamo negdje je bilo sranja , 5.10 na 6.06, recimo
<Mmike> i 6.06 na 6.10
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> al' ovo sve radi ok
<Mmike> moj problem je unity :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam zasto je pidgin maknuo
<Mmike> zato sto sam mu rekao, debil
<SilverSpace> mafija http://www.jutarnji.hr/
<ravilov> lol
<hbogner> dodobas, odmah se sjetim tebe: http://www.24sata.hr/news/nece-cuvati-ovce-malo-im-je-stan-hrana-i-placa-3000-kuna-289078
<dodobas> hbogner: zasto meeeeene meee ?
<hbogner> jer ti stalno pricas kad doktoriras da ides u planine cuvat ovce :D
<obruT> pa dobro zbori covjek, jedino, ne znam sto ce mu doktorat za to :)
<obruT> osim ako nije iz ovcologije
<hbogner> janjetojedstva :D
<obruT> primjena GIS-a u cuvanju ovaca
<hbogner> svaku ovcu tagirat sa cipom i pratit kretanje
<obruT> pa da, i onda radit prostorne analize o zadrzavanju svake ovce ovisno o vrsti terena (bilja) na kojem se nalazi
<obruT> jedino, treba mnogokanalne satelitske rastere nabavit
<ivoks> joj... postoji li bolest 'poluditis'?
<ivoks> 600 ljecnika pod istragom? :)
<vileni> premalo
<ivoks> tih 600 je samo zbog toga sto su prepisivali lijekove tvrtke farmal
<ivoks> jos ih je 6000 koji to rade s drugim firmama :)
<Mmike> jel' se moze nekako maknuti popis usera pri ulogiravanju ?
<ivoks> lightdm koristi html/css, koliko se ja sjecma
<ivoks> sjecam
<ivoks> /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<ivoks> hidden-users=
<Mmike> ivoks, a, nema opcije da nema popisa, i da se mora username upisati?
<ivoks> mislim da moras promijeniti greeter
<ivoks> lightdm-gtk-greeter ili lightdm-webkit-greeter
<ivoks> mozda ovi greeteri imaju vise konfiguracijskih opcija
<ivoks> Interaktivna karta: Izračunajte koliko u pojedinoj zemlji treba raditi za jedan iPhone
<ivoks> koji marketing :)
<vileni> za iphone ili zemlje u kojima manje treba raditi za jedan? :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/interaktivna-karta-evo-koliko-vam-u-pojedinoj-zemlji-treba-da-zaradite-za-iphone.html
<ivoks> vrijeme je za prvu kavu danas
<Mmike> koji je kufer nepomukbackup?
<ivoks> http://legalizacije-objekata.com/
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> Poštovani,
<hbogner> zbog kvara na telekomunikacijskoj opremi pružatelja internet usluga, CROPOS usluge neće biti dostupne do daljnjega. Čim se kvar otkloni, obavijest o tome bit će odmah objavljena na ovoj stranici.
<hbogner> Hvala na razumijevanju.
<hbogner> o jesu nesposopbni
<hbogner> od 9.11. neradi
<ivoks> riknuo aparat za kavu
<ivoks> jaoooooooooo panika
<hbogner> dodobas, potpisao ugovor :D
<dodobas> eto... sad jos kupi vazelin... pa da te razguze :)
<dodobas> jesi slozio scriptish JS skriptu ?
<hbogner> ha ha ha
 * Mmike ne pije kavu vise
<Mmike> nepotrebna je
<dodobas> TAKO JE 
<hbogner> nisam slozio, imam onu tvoju skripzu, ali nemam dignut sustav na kojito spremat
<dodobas> kao i alkohol...
<dodobas> hbogner: lokalno ... pisi u bazu od browsera
<hbogner> heh, kako?
<dodobas> google keywords... indexdb greasemonkey
<ivoks> nekad je tipka 'velika kava' napravila kavu od pola litre
<ivoks> sad 'velika kava' i 'mala kava' zajedno daju 1 deci
<hbogner> ivoks, di to?
<ivoks> moj aparat za kavu
<ivoks> riknuo
<ivoks> star je vec... ima 10ak godina
<ivoks> http://www.emmezeta.hr/bijela-tehnika/mali-kucanski-aparati/aparati-za-kavu/21186/saeco-hd875249-aparat-za-espresso/
<ivoks> hm
<nitro-x> google.com: pisi -> djezva
<nitro-x> :D
<hbogner> dodobas, thx
<hbogner> nasao nesto, jos to istrazim kasnije
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> komunalni doprions
<ivoks> Sibenik - 90 kn/m3
<ivoks> Vodice 46 kn/m3
<ivoks> Tisno - 45 kn/m3
<ivoks> i onda...
<ivoks> Murter - 130 kn/m3
<ivoks> tko je tu lud
<jelly> m³?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> koliko površina x visina?
<ivoks> to je cijena po kubiku
<jelly> ahaaa, to je jednokratno
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> smijesno mi je da su vodice najjeftinije
<ivoks> a najskuplji je tribunj :)
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam zasto mi ne radi authorized_keys
<obruT> SilverSpace: nesto krivo radis
<Mmike> mozda je naletio na bug
<obruT> je je, bug poznat kao PEBKAC :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: slozio dva iste sdkartice za rpi i na jednoj radi na drugoj ne 
<SilverSpace> sve sam isto slagao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ocito nisi :)
<nitro-x> quit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: heboga patak pa nije to nikakvi problem samo podignem u mapu .ssh authorized_keys
<SilverSpace> i to bi trebalo raditi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neznam kaj si napravio, al' ocito si pogrijesio negdje
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesu ti permissioni na direktoriju i fajlu dobri ?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> gledao na drugu karticu di radi isti su
<SilverSpace> jedina je razlika ta da je na jednoj novija verzija openeleca i na toj ne radi
<obruT> openelec je distra ?
<SilverSpace> da za rpi
<obruT> jel sshd konfiguracija identicna na oba stroja ?
<SilverSpace> hm kak to pogledati
<SilverSpace> ali trebala bi biti 
<obruT> ili otvoris u editoru pa usporedis ili skopiras jedan fajl na drugi stroj pa diffas ili sto vec
<obruT> eventualno za pocetak md5 ako je genericka konfiguracija, mozda se nije mijenjala kroz verziju
<SilverSpace> stavljen image openelec samo jedna starija verzija sa xbmc 11 i novi sa xbmc 12
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nema veze nije mi tesko utipkati pass
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj prvo reci kak se manifestira 'ne radi'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne spoji se automatski bez passa
<SilverSpace> ne ssh se
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ssh -vvv
<Mmike> pa pejstaj outpt negjdje
<Mmike> pejstaj za stroj kad ti se spoji i za kad ti se ne spoji
<civija> i pejstaj i password pa da mozemo provjerit :)
<obruT> civija :)
<obruT> civija: al dzabe mu kad ce se password pojavit kao niz zvjezdica :)
<civija> heheh :)
<civija> legendarno
<obruT> http://www.bash.org/?244321  :)
<civija> kakvih sve zlih ljudi ima na irc-u
<civija> drago mi je da nisam jedan od njih :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nema veze :)
<SilverSpace> thx
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  a daj, srca mu zguzvanog, da vidimo di je bed
<SilverSpace> ma ne mogu trebam rebootat a to ne bi sad radi mi rpi 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jos jednom
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/4g
<Mmike> koliko smisla ima neimanje swapa na stroju sa 32GB rama di je uvijek 5 gigi u cacheu?
<SilverSpace> taj ne radi
<civija> pa ne radi kad kaze da ne moze naci nikakav kljuc
<civija> a ssh nema obicaj da laze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidis kaj pise?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da vidim i nije mi jasno 
<SilverSpace> kad su tam 
<SilverSpace> identicni ko i na drugom 
<Mmike> ok, aj pejstaj onda ls -al za svaki taj file
<Mmike> i za dir di se nalaze
<SilverSpace> budem vidio kaj kaze ovaj kaj radi mozda su stvarno nesto promjenili u novoj verziji pa ne procita dobro 
<SilverSpace> thx 
<jelly> Mmike: ako imas kernel koji radi dobro bez swapa, ima
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> danas je praznik u sad-u?
<Mmike> jelly, kak to mislis?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, koliko vidim!
<Mmike> ivoks, ludi su svi, pizda im materina pornjavatorska!
<ivoks> je, praznik je
<ivoks> kolumbov dan
<ivoks> a mozda i nije
<obruT> zasto bi itko slavio dan frajera koji se ne zna ni orjentirat na moru... covjece, posalju ga u indiju, ovaj ode u ameriku
<ivoks> Veterans Day
<ivoks> http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/us/
<ivoks> bookmark :)
<jelly> Mmike: negdje do relativno recentno (2.6.3x neki) je linux vm bio bagav ako uopce nema swapa i nije dobro baratao sa slobodnim stranicama memorije
<ivoks> State and local governments, schools and non-governmental businesses are not required to close and may decide to remain open or closed. Public transit systems may follow a regular or holiday schedule.
<jelly> kad ce hrvatska imati veterans' day
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> kad se rijesimo partizana i domobrana
<ivoks> inace ce izbiti 3. svjetski rat oko datuma
<SilverSpace> aha Remote: Ignored authorized keys: bad ownership or modes for directory /storage
<SilverSpace> majci mu ga se nahebo
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity
<Mmike> jelly, osh rec da 3.5 i dalje to rade ok?
<ipozgaj> ivoks: nije, ja normalno radim :)
<ipozgaj> jucer je bio
<ipozgaj> Veterans day
<Mmike> ivoks, to nije pravi praznik, radi se normalno
<Mmike> heh, eto ga
<obruT> pa sto ne bi bio praznika partizana, praznih ustasa, praznik domobrana i praznik veterana HV-a... pa lijepo imamo 4 neradna dana
<Mmike> amerikanac
<ivoks> tak ti i treba kad radis za FB
<Mmike> kash doritose slat pocet? :)
<ipozgaj> :P
<ivoks> canonical usa slavi danas i ne rade
<ivoks> :)
<ipozgaj> eh
<ipozgaj> ivoks: ionako imam free day mad god hocu :P
<obruT> evo spijuna
<ivoks> pa zar nemamo svi
<SilverSpace> najbolje bi bilo da se kod nas ne radi kad imaju praznike svi vazni faktori u svijetu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa gle... ja nekad radim na nas praznik
<ivoks> npr... 1.11. sam radio
<SilverSpace> ameri rusi njemci itd ..
<ivoks> opijao sam se ko deva u baru
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si poceo i pit? :)
<SilverSpace> vis ti to kak para kvari ljude :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa nisi valjda jos na poslu, proslo je 16h :)
<Mmike> igustin, ne jebi :)
<Mmike> mene placaju po satu
<ipozgaj> hehe
<ivoks> igustin? :)
<Mmike> ups :)
<ipozgaj> nabavi bolji klijent, completion te jebe :)
<Mmike> igustin, isprika! :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, :P :)
<Mmike> da, klijent koji ce znati ig prepraviti u ip :)
<ipozgaj> sva sreca postoji XChat za Mac, vec sam se bojao da cu morati neko njihovo sranje koristiti
<ivoks> jel tko koristio http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat? :DDDDDDDDD
<Mmike> jesam :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kaj nemres linux neki koristiti tamo?
<ipozgaj> mogu, ali cemu da se patim s time i na desktopu
<ipozgaj> dosta mi je krpanja sranja cijeli dan i na server side :))
<ipozgaj> dugo ja vec nisam na linux desktopu
<ipozgaj> sa kucne potrebe imam nekoliko vm-a s linuxom i tamo sve radim
<ipozgaj> a na poslu ionako sav development radim na remote strojevima
<ipozgaj> tako da mi treba browser i terminal...
<Mmike> ja dok sam programirao intenzivnije, nisam mogao zamisliti da ne koristim linux
<Mmike> sad kad sistemasim pretezno, jos bi i mogao nekako
<Mmike> doduse, davno davnije sam programirao sa visual studijem, al' to je nesto drugo ;)
<ivoks> Marko Perković Thompson je Ponos Hrvatske!
<ivoks> Lajk tko se slaže :)
 * igustin wtf? :S
<igustin> Mmike: i ja tebi :P :D
<ipozgaj> a i dok programiram to se svodi na ssh, tmux i onda tamo radi sto trebas
<igustin> ipozgaj: ooooo, pa de si, Ameru?!? ;)
<ipozgaj> Mmike cak i za po doma dignem linux vm pa se ssham na njega i na njemu developam
<ipozgaj> bas mi je tlaka postao linux desktop
<ipozgaj> igustin!
<Mmike> ipozgaj, da, i meni, od kad nema vise gnome2 :/
<Mmike> gledam KDE, znas onda dokle je doslo :)
<Mmike> windowsi su mi, k'o da mi je ruke netko vezao :/
<Mmike> jedino kad se igrat treba, e tu nema premca
<ipozgaj> probah sve zivo zadnjih par mjeseci, od ovih novih jos mi je unity najnormalniji
<ipozgaj> ali open nije to to
<Mmike> unity? normalan?
<Mmike> kaj je tu normalno, molim te :/
<igustin> lol
<ipozgaj> pa u usporedbi sa gnome3 je bolji za par redova velicine
<ipozgaj> gnomlj je tesko sranje sad
<ivoks> ali unity koristi gnome3 :)
<Mmike> mogucno (iako se senko nebi slozio s tobom) :)
<ipozgaj> da, ispod
<ipozgaj> na gnome-shell mislim
<ivoks> gnome-shell je razlika
<ipozgaj> da
<ivoks> nisam probao, pa necu tvrditi
<ipozgaj> ne znam, na Mac sam se sad bas fino navikao
<igustin> ipozgaj: očekivao sam neka poboljšanja na FB-u, ali još ništa... radiš li ti što tamo? :P :)
<Mmike> je, poboljso je messages
<ipozgaj> radim :)
<Mmike> ogromno, ruzno, odvratno
<ipozgaj> evo zavrsio sam sa bootcampom, od ovog tjedna sam u svojem timu
<ipozgaj> sad krece pravi posao :)
<Mmike> imam 24" monotor i jedva mi stane sve, kak bi bilo da imam 12" :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu prestat placat taj facebook, to nema smisla vise :)
<ivoks> Mmike: onda imas drugaciji interface
<Mmike> ivoks, od cega?
<igustin> Mmike: mnogi plaćaju masne pare da bi imali 12" :P :D
<ivoks> ako sam dobro skuzio, sucelje se mijenja s obzirom na rezoluciju
<ipozgaj> do sad sam svastario, tako da sam radio od promjena na webu, mobilnom webu, pa do pisanja ipv6 supporta za proxygen
<igustin> ipozgaj: a jel' možeš vidjeti "tko mi gleda profil"? :-)))
<ipozgaj> :P
<ipozgaj> Mmike ako bas hoces vidjeti feacure koji sam ja implementirao, odi na mobilni app (bilo koja platforma), pa na neki event, onda pogledaj onaj facepile widget ispod Going linka
<Mmike> erm
<ipozgaj> e to sam ja radio :)
<Mmike> mobilni app ili mobilni web?
<ipozgaj> svejedno
<ipozgaj> isti je code base
<ivoks> mobilni app za android je smece :p
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> totalno smece
<Mmike> i to uopce nema veze s tim sto ti kontakte izsinkronizira
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> di imam 'going' link?
<ipozgaj> dolje :)
<Mmike> di? :)
<ipozgaj> aaa :)
<Mmike> Imam going samo u: Guests going(5) * All (1,782)
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> jel' na to mislis?
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> moram bit na eventu na koji eksuli idem
<Mmike> jedan jedini - irc cuga :)
<Mmike> ok, sad vidim :)
<Mmike> prejebeno, ipozgaj :)
<ipozgaj> :P
<ipozgaj> srecom necu vise raditi frontend, ne volim to bas
<Mmike> ne znam tko to voli
<Mmike> osim peuca
<Mmike> iako, on ga samo nasara, a onda se drugi pate
<ipozgaj> ali poanta toga je bila da vidis malo sto svi timovi rade, zato sam morao i to :)
<ipozgaj> bar sam se podsjetio zasto ne volim php
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a, sto ces ti raditi?
<Mmike> lol :)
<ipozgaj> tim u koji idem je Infrastructure/Production Engineering/Cache
<ipozgaj> znaci memcached primarno 
 * Mmike je bio uvjerenja da je memcached izmisljen radi PHPa
<Mmike> jer debilceki nisu znali uzet javu ili nesto takvog, nego su nadrkeljuljilii sve u PHPu pa im je falio neki kes, pa eto, memcached :)
<ipozgaj> uf, java :D
<Mmike> pa, ne valjda python! :)
<Mmike> http://www.voda.hr/Default.aspx?sec=821
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kakvo fakin izvanredno sstanje opet?1
<SilverSpace> koja jabada sa ssh zbog jedne krivog moda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi popravio? :)
<SilverSpace> jesam
<Mmike> citat logove!
<Mmike> sve pise unutra :)
<Mmike> (osim ako nisu u bazi!) :)
<SilverSpace> da samo kaj nisam znao kak zapocet potragu 
<SilverSpace> dok mi ti nisi uputio
<ipozgaj> haha moram jebeni racun za struju platiti *cekom*
<ipozgaj> ovima je bankarski sustav bar 15 godina iza europe
<ipozgaj> sve cekovima rade
<ipozgaj> mozes i preko neta platiti, no opet ovi u banci printaju cek i onda salju tima koji placaju, dzizus
<ipozgaj> kojima placas*
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> ja kad sam bio u USA, nitko vise nije primao cekove
<Mmike> to je pred 10+ godina bilo
<Mmike> rijetko di si mogao nesto cekovima
<igustin> bio ja prošli tjedan u Španjolskoj: bankomate treba povećalom tražiti, restorani ne primaju nikakve kartice, i većina ima prastare čisto financijske glupe kase (aka Digitronove stare), nisam mogao vjerovati
 * Mmike ode na ginis
<Mmike> vidimo se lejtr
<igustin> cu
<ipozgaj> MMike: sve ide cekovima, cak i placu dobijes cekom
<ipozgaj> i stanarinu placam cekom
<ipozgaj> ok, za placu mogu koristiti direct deposit
<igustin> dobijaš tjedno?
<ipozgaj> a za placanje racuna preporucaju kreditnu karticu kao alternativu jer ti to odmah dize credit score
<ipozgaj> igustin: svaki drugi
<Vjetar> Mmike: ovisi koji dio USA
<ivoks> restorani primaju kartice
<ivoks> samo ne primaju amex
<ivoks> koji je kod nas iz nekog nepoznatog razloga jako popularan
<ipozgaj> ali zato mozes koristiti debitnu kao kreditnu, to mi je dobro
<ipozgaj> samo sto ti ne builda credit rating
<ivoks> to ima i kod nas sad
<ivoks> ja ni nemam maestro vise
<ivoks> samo mastercard debitnu
<ipozgaj> a kesom gdje god placam mi gledaju svaku novcanicu kao da sam je doma stampao :)
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> i u rukavicama
<ivoks> jesi to dozivio?
<ipozgaj> ne
<ivoks> meni baba u busu u pao altu nije htjela uzeti novcanicu
<ipozgaj> ali gledaju onaj vodeni zig, valjda misle da su falsifikati
<ivoks> dok nije navukla rukavice
<ipozgaj> lol
<ipozgaj> bbl, dorucak
<hbogner> Mmike, poslo sam ti mail sa printscreenom
<hbogner> 80 pixela siroko
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1Z7bf4jXY
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu for Android, Views: 301, Rating: 98.56287%
<Vjetar> ivoks: gdje ti to dođe "kod nas" popularan amex?
<hbogner> jel netko zna di se kod nas jos moze kuput socket 775 intel core 2 duo/quad proc?
<hbogner> vise nigdje nemogu naci lga 775
<ivoks> Vjetar: puno ljudi kod nas ima amex
<Vjetar> ivoks: "kod nas" as tvoja ili moja vremenska  zona?
<Vjetar> :)
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj
<Vjetar> a zo
<Vjetar> to je zato što su se "zlatni" amexi počeli dijelit kapom i šakom
<Vjetar> a znaš kakva je rulja ovdje
<ivoks> to je zato sto se zove american
<Vjetar> + beskamatni kredit na N rata
<Vjetar> a 20% popust na cash
<Vjetar> to je sljepilo kod zdravih očiju
<Vjetar> ma nije zato Å¡to se zove american
<Vjetar> nude ga svakom tko ima malo duže priljev na računu
<Vjetar> meni su ga dali bez upisnine na godinu dana
<Vjetar> pa sam im ga vratio nakon 10 mjeseci
<ivoks> ja ga u turistickoj agenciji niti ne primam
<Vjetar> jer mi ne treba ženidba od 250kn godišnje
<ivoks> samo master i visu
<Vjetar> vidiš
<Vjetar> visa je sve popularnija ovdje
<Vjetar> ja sam zamjenio maestro za tekući sa vizom za tekući
<ivoks> idem doma...
<Vjetar> doma?
<ivoks> da
<Vjetar> ivoks: nije li malo rano?
<ivoks> nije, 19:30 ije
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> zašto ja brijem da si ti u west coast vremenu?
<ivoks> ne znam, ali nisam vec 3 tjedna
<Vjetar> ah to je
<Vjetar> uglavnom dobrodošao u pripizdinu
<jelly-home> welcome to the jungle
<ivoks> necu dugo :)
<ivoks> mozda mjesec-dva
<Vjetar> http://www.frajeri.org/dobrodosla-pripizdina/
<Vjetar> nemoj ni toliko
<ivoks> idem...
<Vjetar> gorčina raste eksponecijalno s provedenim vremenom ovdje
<Vjetar> pozdrav
<ivoks> meni ne
<Vjetar> ha
<ivoks> u danskoj sam pivo placao 60kn
<Vjetar> znaš gdje se vraćaš
<ivoks> ovdje mi je bas super
<Vjetar> i tata bi sine, s američkom plaćom
<Vjetar> i ne pijem pivo :p
<jelly-home> ivoks: zato što ti nešto i radiš umjesto da briješ po "poštenjem, iskrenošću i marljivošću nikad nećeš stići do željenog cilja"
<ivoks> danska je preskupa i za americku placu
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, zato sam u uredu, iako je 19:40
<ivoks> nemam zenu, djecu
<Vjetar> ha jelly-home , to je činjenica
<ivoks> nista :)
<jelly-home> nikog svog :-|
<ivoks> no life, nikako :)
<Vjetar> jelly-home: probaj privanto poduzetništvo u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> zbilja idem
<Vjetar> pa mi reci koju o poštenju
<ivoks> Vjetar: pa ja imam 2 firme u HR
<Vjetar> privatno*
<ivoks> moze se
<ivoks> moze se i posteno
<ivoks> neces puno zaraditi, ali moze se
<Vjetar> ne kažem da se ne može
<Vjetar> ali da ćeš zaraditi za starost - nećeš
<ivoks> ono sto se ne moze je obogatiti preko noci
<ivoks> al to se ne moze nigdje
<Vjetar> ooooo
<Vjetar> ovdje je to tako lako moguće
<ivoks> a to nasi 'studenti' i 'pametnjakovici' tek moraju shvatiti
<Vjetar> imam ti ja i poznanstva i ljude za zaradu preko noći
<Vjetar> ali nemam želudac za to
<ivoks> ne posteno
<Vjetar> ni živaca
<ivoks> aj bok
<jelly-home> kbo
<Vjetar> okbo
<Vjetar> jelly-home: i mene živcira priča "nema posla" jer je naprosto šuplja
<Vjetar> bloger krule je to danas lijepo objasnio
<Vjetar> "di ću ja ić radit za 3.000kn, svašta"
<Vjetar> i onda lezi na grbači staraca
<Vjetar> jelly-home: zanimljivo je kako se nisi osvrnuo na to da "osmosatno radno vijeme traje 12 sati" kad smo već kod ivoksovog primjera :>
<jelly-home> nisam se osvrnuo jer je kontekst krivi
 * jelly-home zna da imati svoju firmu znači 16 sati rintanja svaki dan prvih XY godina, zato i radi za plaću <g>
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> odluka je donesena: 2 tjedna se forsam sa unityjem
<Mmike> ako me cujete da SLOVO progovorim kontra njega (u debiloidnom stilu), radite mi sto hocete
<hbogner> Mmike, si dobil mail?
<Mmike> dobijam ga bas
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pre veliko, pre siroko
<Mmike> ono u gnomi staroj je bilo mica-pica
<hbogner> ovo na gnome je 10.04 sa 2 monitora
<Mmike> da,. pre super izgleda gnome :/
<Mmike> nist
<hbogner> odrezi ljevu polovicu i eto kako mi je do nedavno izgledao desktop, samo sam gkrellm prebacio desno
<Mmike> idem bootat 12.04 instalaciju, pa dodjem sa ubuntu-hr.org
<rut> vecer .. ima tko da malo pomogne ?
<MmikeT_> rut: slabo kuzimo freeBSD, al' nikad neznas. shoot.
<rut> UPowerGlib-1.0.typelib 
<hbogner> hmm, gledam led rgb strip od 5m na ebay za 80 kuna, kod nas je metar 200 kn
<rut> trebam taj file .. 
<MmikeT_> rut: na ubuntuu/debianu?
<rut> imas ga u /usr/lib/giresprsitoru-1.0 .ili tako nekako 
<rut> svejedno koja distra
<MmikeT_> ako je ubuntu/debian, instaliraj apt-file i s njim nadji
<rut> ma nemam ja to ..nego trebam da mi netko dade 
<rut> nemam linux 
<MmikeT_> eh
<MmikeT_> hbogner: imas di ?
<hbogner> MmikeT_, kaj?
<MmikeT_> hbogner: stroj di mosh apt-file instalirat i nac u kojem paketu je file sto covjek trazi?
<hbogner> samo xubuntu 12.04
<rut> moze 
<rut> trebao bi imat taj fajl u /usr/lib/girepository-1.0
<MmikeT_> hbogner: sveisto, instaliraj apt-file
<MmikeT_> i onda reci prvo: apt-file update
<MmikeT_> i nakon toga reci: apt-file search UPowerGlib-1.0.typelib
<MmikeT_> i reci ce ti u kojem je paketeu
<MmikeT_> pa onda rut moze otici na packages.ubuntu.com, naci paket i skinuti taj file
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> cek
<rut> ko koristi gui ima to vec instalirano 
<hbogner> radi
<rut> trebao bi imat 
<hbogner> nope nemam taj
<MmikeT_> hbogner: probaj: dpkg -S UPowerGlib
<hbogner> gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0: /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/UPowerGlib-1.0.typelib
<MmikeT_> etoga
<hbogner> samo ja taj nemam instaliran
<hbogner> nego je to apt-file
<MmikeT_> ne treba
<hbogner> ma to kazem rut-u
<hbogner> da mu nemrem kopirat
<rut> onda nista 
<MmikeT_> rut: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0
<hbogner> ovo je paket koji nadjes na ubuntu stranicama
<rut> vidim al to otpakirat onda :)
<MmikeT_> rut skini taj paket od tamo, i uzmi si taj file
<rut> a ja trebam samo file 
<MmikeT_> o srca ti lijenog :)
<MmikeT_> ck
<MmikeT_> cek
<rut> ajde . ajde . :)
<hbogner> pa fajl je u paketu, sklines odpakirasit o je to
<MmikeT_> jel' ti treba i386 ili amd64?
<rut> amd64
<MmikeT_> sec
<rut> nemam ja deb a sad da instaliravam dpkg samo da to otvorim neda mi se
<MmikeT_> eto, eto, cekaj
<MmikeT_> koja verzija ti treba, moze zadnja?
<rut> evo ti mail pvt da sibnes fajl
<rut> nebitno 
<hbogner> rut "odzipas" deb paket
<dodobas> MmikeT_: pazi... rut ti samo skuplja mailove...
<dodobas> oldskool spammer
<rut> ajde java maper suti 
<rut> i radi mape
<dodobas> que?
<dodobas> MmikeT_: salji s anonimnog mail
<MmikeT_> rut: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/UPowerGlib-1.0.typelib
<MmikeT_> rut: reci kad si skinuo da mogu maknit
<rut> brisi
<rut> TNX mmike
<MmikeT_> <nice mode> Moram priznati da su mi fontovi u ubuntuu 11.10 bili lijepsi nego u 12.04</nice mode>
<MmikeT_> to je iz gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0_0.9.17-1build1_amd64.deb
<rut> dodobash ajde daj mail da ti provjerimo kakav ti je taj mail 
<dodobas> user@example.com
<rut> pih ..  
<MmikeT_> e
<rut> daj radi mape 
<rut> bolje ti je
<MmikeT_> ste skuzili da kad password otipkate da su zvjezdice: *******
<MmikeT_> ili: ******
<MmikeT_> na liveCDu ne radi flash :/
<jelly-home>  meni pise hunter2
<dodobas> rut: ako ces se tako ponasati nitko te nece postovati
<jelly-home> mislim da liku nije bas stalo do postovanja
<dodobas> pa cak i ako si n00b
<rut> dodobas a mislis da me briga oces li me ti postivat
<dodobas> ici ces na ignore listu...
<rut> dodobas primi se mapa i nemoj uletat .. 
<dodobas> i to je to... baj baj
<MmikeT_> hm
<MmikeT_> ne radi whois
<MmikeT_> potrgalo ga
<rut> dodobash ako nisi primjetio samo vas je par ovdje prema kojima se tak ponasam (pitam se zasto)
<dodobas> MmikeT_: potrgalo ?
<MmikeT_> da
<MmikeT_> napisem /whois dodobas i dobijem - drekec
<MmikeT_> aha
<MmikeT_> bitchx
<MmikeT_> ok
<MmikeT_> sve jasno :)
<MmikeT_> kako zatvorim prozor u bitchxu?
<MmikeT_> tj, irssiju?
<dodobas> MmikeT_: tako da korsitis irssi :P
<MmikeT_> doso novi ubuntu
<MmikeT_> tja
 * MmikeT_ ide bootnit
<MmikeT_> cudno
<MmikeT_> nije se htjela butat nova instalacija dok nisam grub reinstalirao
<rut> mike jos se boris sa time ?
<MmikeT_> mislim da je ovo zadnje
<MmikeT_> kako je tako
<MmikeT_> tako je
<MmikeT_> jedino sto cu one x i ine ikone prebacit s lijeva na desno
<rut> pa vidim da par dana to vec traje ;)
<MmikeT_> da, od petka ;)
<MmikeT_> al' sam svasta isprobao i naucio :)
<MmikeT_> idem jest
<hbogner_> dobar tek MmikeT_  kaj si na kraju odabrao?
<Vjetar> jelly-home: ima nešto i na temu "svoja firma" u hrvatskim uvjetima
<Vjetar> http://www.frajeri.org/elveda-hrvatska/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-13
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutr
<dodobas> yelopilo
<ivoks> Pingvini teroriziraju mještane: Razvaljuju ograde, upadaju u kuće i vrište cijelu noć!
<ravilov> ivoks, opet si tulumario po tudjim kucama?
<ivoks> opet? kak ti to znas?
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> pa eto pise u vijestima :)
<ivoks> online ext4 shrink bas i nije mogu, ha?
<dodobas> i sto sad http://allthingsd.com/20121112/breaking-windows-head-steven-sinofsky-to-leave-microsoft/
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<ivoks>   Welcome to the Hetzner Rescue System.
<ivoks>   This Rescue System is based on Debian 6.0 (squeeze) with a newer
<ivoks>   kernel. You can install software like in a normal system.
<ivoks> zgodno...
<BotaniCar> Da, backup feature in je fakat zgodjushan 
<ivoks> super je sto si mogu reinstalirati sustav s particijama kako zelim
<jelly-home> jah, ext[34] imaju samo online grow
<jelly-home> xfs uopce nema shrink
<ivoks> da... zato sam reinstalirao sustav
<ivoks> preslozio particije i eto
<ivoks> cekam da se butne
<ivoks> i eto ga
<ravilov> jelly-home, hoces reci da ext2 ima online shrink? :p
<BotaniCar> Red Hat Enterprise Virtualization 3.1 !! Vu-hu, opet skalamerija za proucavanje .. 
<ivoks> iliti oVirt
<ivoks> na kojem nitko ne zeli raditi s njima :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly-home> ravilov: koliko se sjecam ext2 uopce nema shrink
<ravilov> prema tome nema ni online shrink :p
<BotaniCar> pa, napisao je "ext[34]" , sto je sporno ? 
<jelly-home> valjda odmah ide u Suspiciously Specific Denial mod
<Mmike> ivoks: koristis li ti pidgin?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si malo pre-egzaktan, tesko te citati kak kom pashe :)
<jelly-home> :-> nije to bez vraga
<BotaniCar> Mora da su iza neke gorcine i teska iskustva :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a, jabberas/gtalkas ikad?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> s cime?
<ivoks> empathy
<dodobas> Mmike: empathy ...
<dodobas> built in ubuntu standard :)
<ivoks> dodobas: zelis nesto reci?
<dodobas> ivoks: ma samo lagano...
<dodobas> obozavam Mmike-ovo bitchanje 
<ivoks> mislim da je komentar bio upucen nekome drugome
<ivoks> onak, zajedljivo
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> moj komentar?
<ivoks> ne, dodobasov
<Mmike> ah, on
<Mmike> mapper :)
<weshmashian> ono kad ti sef strga libm, nekako o_O
<dodobas> Mmike: tehnicki.... odrzavatelj podataka :D
<Mmike> ono kad nemosh gnome-terminal resizeati u desno ako ti se pojavi scrollbarr :)
<ivoks> to i mene iritira
<BotaniCar> Nemam ja to na windowsima 8 
<ivoks> 'workaround' je jednostavan, ali nije uopce ergonomican
 * ravilov ima iskljucen scrollbar
<ravilov> sto ce mi to :)
<ivoks> (priblizis se rubu s desne strane)
<jelly-home> i onda ga ZASKOCIS
<ravilov> kad se najmanje nada
<weshmashian> undefined symbol '_fac' in libm.a
<jelly-home> eh taj scounix
<ravilov> weshmashian, sef ti ocigledno zna sta radi
<weshmashian> ocito, da
<ivoks> Mmike: i jos, ne bas ocito, mozes primiti za scrollbar :)
<ivoks> to sam sad saznao, u bugu :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj, u petak je radilo, on navodno nije nikaj delal, al' bitno da svi libm.a imaju timestamp od petka u 16:35...
<ravilov> cek, sta?
<ravilov> pa normalno da mozes primit za scrollbar...
<ivoks> ali scrollbar u ubuntuu nije klasican
<weshmashian> o boze... ajde, imo je mozga pa je napravio kopiju libm.a...
<ivoks> pojavi se kada mu se priblizis
<ivoks> pa ne ostavlja dojam da se za njega moze primiti i promijeniti velicina
<ivoks> vise ce ljudi cekati da scrollbar nestane nego li kliknuti i promijeniti velicinu
<ivoks> nije dobro napravljeno
<ravilov> pa ne znam, ja cim mi se pojavio handle, prvo sta mi je palo na pamet je da ga ugrabim
<ravilov> ali da, taj sistem mi se uopce ni najmanje ne svidja
<ivoks> meni nikad, dok nisam procitao bug
<ivoks> ja sam prozorima prilazio s desne strane :)
<ivoks> srecom, moze se iskljuciti
<jelly-home> resizeat s lijeva i pomaknut prozor, nema druge
<ravilov> sta ako ti je maksimiziran prozor? :p
<ravilov> znaci sucelje koje te tjera da se prilagodis njemu umjesto obratno... divota
<ravilov> tko jos uopce koristi defaultni gnome skin :p
 * weshmashian se pokusava naucit na tiling wm
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> sto se sad s fontom desilo u xchatu?!
<ravilov> jesi ga mozda krivo pogledao?~
<ravilov> ?!
<Mmike> nemam po jma
<ivoks> ravilov: ne, moze se iskljuciti overlay scroll
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> stavio sam da mi je fixed font 'monospace 9'
<Mmike> i u terminalu izgleda vrlo ok
<Mmike> u xchatu je pre sitan
<Mmike> i zbrljav
<BotaniCar> Zgabav ! :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, rjesenje je ocigledno - iskoristi dobar prikaz fonta u terminalu da pokrenes irssi :D
<Mmike> nah, irssi je manje fleksibilan od xchata
<Mmike> k'o da xchat koristi neki drugi font renderere
<Mmike> renderer
<ravilov> rerere
<BotaniCar> ono kad ti shefica-ateista kaze 'Bog ti pomogo , nakon sto joj vratis obrisane neplacene racune :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti i empathy baca sve notifikacije u 'isti kos'? pidgin notifikacije i email notifikacije su mi u onoj plavoj ikoni, jel' se moze to kako razdvojiti, pa da imam finu zelenu pidgin ikonu k'o prije, a mailove, well, to cu kasnije rjesavatai?
<ivoks> Mmike: da, sve notifikacije idu u isti kos
<Mmike> jel' mogu to razdvojiti nekako?
<ivoks> Vlasnik je sadržaja ovog videozapisa National Geographic, a on ga je na temelju autorskog prava blokirao za vašu zemlju.
<ivoks> ne znam, mislim da ne
<ivoks> jesi googlao?
<Mmike> a googlam
<Mmike> al' i radim ujedno
<Mmike> ovo mi bas smeta :/ svi mailovi, iz svih mailoboxa, i pidgin, i sve na jednom mjestu
<Mmike> nemam pojma di je sta :)
<ivoks> ne, samo neprocitane obavijesti su na jednom mjestu
<BotaniCar> Mmike kaj nema to cudo preview filtere ? Kaj te briga di je kaj, ako ti moze to *nesto* pronaci
<ivoks> meni je bas super da je sve na jednom mjestu
<ivoks> jos da maknem tu ikonu, jos bolje
<Mmike> ivoks, da al' ikona je stalno plava
<Mmike> i sad za svaku mailinglist poruku koju dobijem ovo govno se zaplavi
<Mmike> ima toliko suma da ne prepoznajem kaj je bitno kaj ne
<BotaniCar> ahh, uzrok tvog problema je u pretjeranoj eksponiranosti/komunikativnosti, ne u evolutionu :)
<BotaniCar> unsubscribe now ! 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa mislim da mozes ukloniti notification za program, ako ga ne zelis
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti nemas pojma o cem pricas, opet :)
<Mmike> ivoks, bila neka brija davno prije, u /usr/share/neki-drek moram toucat neki file
<ivoks> odes u /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications i obrises file
<Mmike> sad cemo to iskpati
<Mmike> e, to :)
<Mmike> al' sad samo da skuzim kako da to napravim samo za sebe, a ne za sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sto sam tocno krivo rekao ? Ako dobijas previse obavijesti da bi ih mogao suvislo pratiti - vrijeme je za reduciranje
<Mmike> BotaniCar?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aj, plz :)
<BotaniCar> kaj "?" 
<Mmike> o jebote
<Mmike> daklem, pratim jedno 50ak mailing lista
<Mmike> neke su fino prometne, neke nisu
<Mmike> dobijam bar 1500 mailova dnevno sve skup
<Mmike> i mailfilter (skoro sam napisao procmail!) to sve fino rasporedjuje po folderima
<Mmike> i sad je ubuntu/unity/sto-vec zabrijao da je zgodno da me izvjestava za sve to, cim dodje mail
<Mmike> ne, nije vrijeme za reduciranje, jer i dalje zelim primati sve te mailove
<Mmike> samo ne zelim da me se obavjestava kad sam dobio taj mail
<Mmike> kapis?
<Mmike> sad dodaj u to notifikacije o chat porukama, i ja vise neznam di je sto
<BotaniCar> Nish ne sporim, samo kazem da na krivom sloju pristupas problemu (IMO) .. 50 news listi .. bolesnik :) 
<ivoks> hm, mene u thunderbirdu ne obavijesti za svaki mail
<ivoks> iskreno, ne znam kako, ali obavijesti me samo za foldere koji me fakat zanimaju
<ivoks> sva cetri INBOX-a i par subfoldera
<ivoks> doduse, obavijesti me i za dva foldera koji me bas i ne zanimaju
<ivoks> mislim da je stvar u postavkama u thunderbirdu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisu news liste nego mailing liste
<Mmike> ma, ne iskace popup
<Mmike> nego je ta ikona stalno plava
<Mmike> plus, nekad ne zelim odgovoriti/reagirati na novi mail
<Mmike> al' na chat zelim
<Mmike> a ovo mi ubije tu mogucnost, jer ne znam kad mi je dosla chat poruka a kad email
<Mmike> no dobro, idemo to popraviti
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi ti rekao
<ivoks> ja kad ne zelim reagirati na mail, iskljucim thunderbird :)
<ivoks> mobitel koji mi je stalno spojen na imap, mi je dovoljna frustracija u zivotu
<ivoks> ne trebaju mi jos i poruke iskakati na ekranu :)
<BotaniCar> Imali smo u vojsci jednog sto je ignorirao tush, pa smo ga tukli :) Ne znam zakaj sam ga se sad sjetio:)
<ivoks> al eto... svakako bi se slozio da obavijest trebas dobiti samo za mape koje zelis, a ne one koje i ne pratis
<ivoks> trebala bi postojati bolja integracija thunderbirda i sustava za obavijesti
<ivoks> ali thunderbird i firefox je tako tesko integrirati jer cim napravis neku promjenu, mozilla ti vise ne da da ih zoves firefox ili thunderbird
<Mmike> yup, i zato maknes tu nepotrebnu integraciju
<Mmike> kao i pidgin
<Mmike> cemu to tamo?
<Mmike> ehm
<Mmike> brisite moju zadnju lajnu :)
<ivoks> sve poruke idu u 'messaging indicator'
<Mmike> jos samo da skuzim nacin kako jednostavno resizati prozore :)
<ivoks> velim ti, opusti se
<ivoks> i primi handler
<Mmike> da, to je lijevo desno
<Mmike> to je kul
<Mmike> al' kad hocu goredoljelijevodesno treba naciljat onih pixel i pol
<ivoks> to je svuda, isto mozes primiti za handler
<Mmike> nemogu, kad ga nemam
<Mmike> imam ga za gore/dolje, pa s njim mogu lijevo-desno
<Mmike> al' za lijevo-desno ga nemam, pa ne mogu gore dolje
<Mmike> tj, mogu, al' moram tocno nabost di
<Mmike> e, a di namjestam da hocu 10 virtualnih desktopa, i da hocu da su svi u jednom redu?
<ivoks> ccssm ili unsettings
<ivoks> ccsm
<ivoks> unsettings je fora
<Mmike> e, da, fakat
<Mmike> hm, tog nema u repozitorijima?
<ivoks> ne, unsettings je ppa ili paket
<ivoks> https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/faq#gcel
<ivoks> koji papani
<dodobas> konacno neka korist od avahi-a :)
<Mmike> jelly, imas neki URL ili nesto glede 'vm u linuxu nije dobro radio prije pa je swap bio nuzan', googlao sinoc, nisam nista pameteno nasao
<dodobas> ne moram vise pamtiti ip adrese virtualki :)
<ivoks> avahi ima visestruke prednosti
<ivoks> u biti, ima samo jednu, ali se moze iskoristiti za vise servisa
<ivoks> meni je super za distribuciju promjene IP adrese proxya za apt-get
<ivoks> al... cini se da ce ga apple izmijeniti
<ivoks> da moze raditi s AD-ovim defaultom (.local)
<dodobas> bas to... server.local :)
<Mmike> vish, avahi
<Mmike> to moram disejblat
<Mmike> eto jedne presuepr stvari u 12.04
<Mmike> sat konacno ima mogucnost da dodam vise timezona
<Mmike> pa vidim vrijeme kod sebe, i americi i na maleziji
<Mmike> sto mi je ueber korisno
<Mmike> ivoks, kak prebacim prozor s jednog na drugi virtualni desktop?
<ivoks> isto kako se to radi vec 3-4 godine
<Mmike> pa, nemam onaj 'move to workspace...'
<ivoks> (u gnomeu)
<Mmike> mogu sa shift-ctrl-alt l-d
<ivoks> pa tak 
<Mmike> i to je to?
<ivoks> ja samo tako i radim
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<ivoks> mozes i misem :)
<Mmike> ne mogu :)
<Mmike> zato sam i pitao
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> desni klik na traku prozor i pomakni na radnu povrsinu
<ivoks> sve je isto kao i prije 3 godine
<ivoks> al sad fakat moram ici...
<Mmike> pa, nije bas
<Mmike> desni klik na traku prozor nije nista radio
<Mmike> imao si poseban gumbek koji bi kliknuo i onda se pojavio taj meni
<Mmike> pre dugo si na unityju :)
<Mmike> unsettings bas i ne radi, valjda se moram relogirat
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ubili su najbitniji alat s kojim radim
<Mmike> sad vise ne radi kak spada :/
<Mmike> najvise mi fali desktop switcher :)
<Mmike> wwooo, pa ima gnome-panel!
<Mmike> pa to instaliras i dobijes sve sto si imao prije
<Mmike> pa wooo
<Mmike> doduse, samo u dnu ekrana
<Mmike> al' kaj sad :)
<BotaniCar> Ako t kaj tjesi, meni rikava monitor doma :) Moglo bi mi se desiti da uskoro nemam desktop enviroment, kakav god :) Ni virtualni :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne tjesi me ;)
<Mmike> nit malo ;)
<Mmike> nda, al' sad se taj panel pojavljuje lijevo u onom unity-dreku 
<Mmike> nisam se bas usrecio ;)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kak sad dodjem do wine-instaliranih aplikacija kad nemam start meni?
<Mmike> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=giplet&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Mmike> kme :/
<BotaniCar> s windowsima 8 ti je problem doci do nativno instaliranih aplikacija :) It's the future :) 
<civija> Mmike: pa python je skripta, mozes je portati :)
<BotaniCar> kak munin zna biti u kurcu kad zatrebas podrsku :D
<hbogner> mrzim printere i njihove kodove za greske
<Mmike> civija, koja skripta?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, mislis - feature? :)
<Mmike> ok, kak' da ubijem win-1, win-2, win3
<Mmike> veselo
<Mmike> restarto mi se font, sad mi je i u terminalu monospace font k'o u xchatu :)
<rut> mike koje ti muke imas sa time 
<Mmike> tja, trudim se
<Mmike> dobar dio problema je navika, stvari na koje sam navikao vise ne postoje i sad gledam kako da nesto drugo koristim
<Mmike> drugi dio (malo manji, ipak) je sto je sve to potrgano i ne radi kako spada
<Vjetar> Mmike: release-downgrade is your friend :)
<Mmike> Vjetar, 11.04 nije vise podrzan
<Mmike> sto mislis, da sam upgradeirao iz dosade? :)
<Vjetar> uf
<Vjetar> ti si to as 11.04 dizao na 12.10?
<Vjetar> sa*
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> Mmike: zašto si preskočio 12.04 LTS?
<Vjetar> mislim, ipak je LTS
<civija> Mmike: ma onaj applet za ip sto si spominjao
<Mmike> Vjetar, ne, na 12.04 sam
<Mmike> to kaj je LTS ne znaci ama bas nista
<Mmike> tj, znaci, da je duze podrzan
<Mmike> al' ne znaci da je manje potrgan
<Mmike> civija, da, naso source, al' ga nemogu uglavit nigdje
<civija> kako?
<civija> ako mislis dodat na onaj gore unity panel onda neces moci
<civija> tamo ocito samo indicatori idu
<Mmike> yup, tako se cini
<Mmike> moze ic dolje, dodao sam si dolje gnome panel
<Mmike> civija, sto ti koristis?
<civija> ja sam se bio vratio na gnome2 sucelje
<rut> sto nikome 3 ne odgovara ?
<civija> sad sam opet na unity
<civija> iskreno gnome2 mi je bolje i navikao sam
<rut> a dobro . stvar navike
<civija> ali trenutno i u tom gnome2 ima bugova koji zivciraju
<civija> tako da sam se sad opet vratio na unity
<civija> probao sam i mate
<civija> na poslu sam jos uvijek na 10.04
<civija> sve radi super i ja prezadovoljan
<civija> da mi na laptopu radi 10.04 i tamo bi ga koristio
<Mmike> nisam probao jos gnome3
<Mmike> tj, gnome-shell
<Mmike> al' ak ima panele na koje mogu dodavat stvari, osvojit ce me
<rut> kakvi bugovi na 2 ? konkretno
<Mmike> ne stignem to sad isprobat, popodne cu
<Mmike> da, kakvi bugovi, meni gnome2 radio izvrsno godinama
<civija> Mmike: onaj originalni jest
<civija> ali ovaj u 12.04 i noviji je izmijenjen
<civija> npr. ako dodas neki shortucut na panel
<rut> ja sad trosim 3 na bsd-u koji je u je*** experimentali pa imam 1 bug :)
<civija> izmedju 2 shortcuta nema gotovo nikakvog razmaka
<Mmike> civija, da, to sam vidio prije jos, da nemres pozicionirati to di hoces
<civija> da
<civija> jedino ako koristis 2d onda se stvori neka padding izmedju ikona
<civija> nigdje nisam nasao za podesit to
<Mmike> 2d koristim, jer mi inace rfactor ne radi
<Mmike> a nemres podesit
<Mmike> braindead mi je da nemres fontove podesit
<Mmike> al' onda s druge strane, to je mac brija
<Mmike> 'to se radi tako, i nikako drugacije, i shut the fuck up'
<Mmike> brijem da unity kad ga ne customiziras radi k'o slika, ako ti ne smeta kako radi
<Mmike> al' cim pocnes prtljat, ode kvragu sve
<Mmike> tak sam si ja sad fontove potrgao
<civija> unityu treba jos par releasova da se sve ispegla i da bude 'the sucelje'
<civija> gnome shell mi se nije svidio niti malo
<Mmike> bas pricao sa ptolom, kaze da mu je gnome-shell puno intuitivniji od unityja
<jelly> al ako tako gledas, bilo cemu treba "jos par releaseova"
<Mmike> jelly, :P :)
<jelly> forsat alpha quality softver korisnicima je onak... 
<civija> je li itko probao onaj cinamon ili kako se vec pise?
<Mmike> civija, ja cu veceras
<Mmike> al' brijem da su to sve polu proizvodi
<jelly> nije mi jasno zasto Mintovci to ne uguraju natrag u buntu ili debian
<Mmike> jelly, kernel, swap, bug, od koje verzije, znas li mozda, ili imas neki url (ili kazes: NE) ? :)
<Mmike> koga, cinamon? pa imas ppa za cinamon, pa mosh instalirat lahko
<jelly> Mmike: pojma, citao sam na lwnu o tome i to je negdje oko 2.4.34 - 2.4.36 rijeseno ak se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> stavio sam bio kde u virtualbox, pa sam gledao malo, nelose, al' brijem da je sporo za popizdit
<Mmike> jelly, 2.4?! ne 2.6? bloh, ok, thnx :/
<Mmike> mozda zato nemrem nista naci o tome :)
<Vjetar> jelly: nažalost, forsanje alpha qualtiy releaseova je postalo mainstream prije više godina
<Mmike> kaj brijete, pa unity nije alpha quality
<Mmike> radi, ne rusi se, nema nekih vecih bedova
<Mmike> ok, ovo s fontovima (iako neznam jel 'to do unityja basa)
<jelly> Mmike: ah sorry
<jelly> Mmike: 2.6.34 - 2.6.36
<Mmike> i to kaj nemrem imat virtualne desktope u jednom retku, nego moram u dva
<Mmike> al' opet, to je design feature flaw :)
<civija> Mmike: ne moras imat u dva
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, cem kopam dalje onda
<Mmike> civija, kak da stavim da je u jednom?
<civija> e ne sjecam se sad ali znam da sam ja tako imao
<civija> probaj ccsm
<civija> mislim da preko njega mozes
<jelly> Mmike: al gle, workaround je debilan, stavis pol gige-gigu swapa i vozi
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne govorim ovdje o Unity-ju, već generalno. Od OSeva za mobitele preko Linuxa i Windowsa pa sve do enterprise rješenja
<Mmike> jelly, da, imamo 900 megi swapa, i bedovi nastaju. doduse, netko je mudro ostavio swappines na 60 :)
<Mmike> a i mysql na NUMAi ima bedova s puno rama
<Mmike> moras onaj buffer pool rascjepkat da bi to radilo kako spada
<jelly> Mmike: pa makni NUMA
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nisam siguran da opce mogu to
<Mmike> stroj ima 2 proca (4 jezgrena, s HTom), kaj nije to NUMA po defaultu?
<Mmike> OS vidi 16 jezgri
<jelly> ako imas neki normalni 2-4 socket hardver ne isplati se pustati glupi kernel da sijece to, nego ugasiti NUMA u BIOSu i nek je svima sva memorija
<Mmike> mislis?
<Mmike> jer brijem da mozda zato mysql kistre tako jako swapaju 
<jelly> da, bar je tako preporuka za Oracle i DB2
<jelly> mislim da sam vidio clanak i za mysql
<jelly> http://blog.jcole.us/2010/09/28/mysql-swap-insanity-and-the-numa-architecture/
<jelly> hvala $DEITY na Chrome history
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> citah to
<jelly> tak je meni DB2 na 16GB masini zauzimao kompletno 8 ili 16GB swapa, koliko mu dam, a sve je radilo
<jelly> u BIOS-u od Prolianta postavili na "memory interleave" (tj. iskljucili numa) i nema vise swapanja
<jelly> http://kevinclosson.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/you-buy-a-numa-system-oracle-says-disable-numa-what-gives-part-ii/ za Oracle
<jelly> I know that the Intel QPI-based systems offer very pleasant L:R ratios (e.g., 1.4:1 or better). More importantly, I should point out that even remote memory references in Nehalem-based Servers (Xeon 5500) are faster than all memory references in the previous generation Xeon-based systems (e.g., “Harpertown” Xeon 5400)!
<Mmike> jelly, jel' to vrijedi jos, ovo je pred 3 godine pisano
<jelly> koliko je tvoj hardver star?  QPI i HyperTransport se u medjuvremenu samo ubrzao a ne usporio
<jelly> na toj DB2 makini bas imam 5500 seriju, model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5520  @ 2.27GHz, pa sam poslao sve u kua i iskljucio NUMA, i radi super
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> to cu bas sad odmah probat
<jelly> jah, probaj i vidi
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da cu to sutra :)
<jelly> meni je taj swap bio vise kozmetika nego fukcionalan problem, ali me nekak nervira vidit 100% pun swap makar sve radi i znam da radi 
<Mmike> danas moram poparvit si desktop
<Mmike> jelly, ma, meni bas bed to. nekli kufer se desio i cijeli cluster se usro. 300 megi bilo u swapu, i to mysqlda, i najednom je mysql odlucio da to treba
<Mmike> a iowait je bio solidan takitak, pa je sve stalo
<Mmike> ok, swappines bio 60
<jelly> ak ne mozes iskljucit u biosu, mozes kod pokretanja servisa onaj numactl 
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> mogu, da
<Mmike> al' cu u biosu
<Mmike> jer mislim da mogu
<jelly> swappiness 60 je za server blesavo
<jelly> al obicno ne smeta
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-u5WLJ9Yk4
<datase> jelly: Title: Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time, Views: 66767472, Rating: 97.201252%
<jelly> (testiram jel bot radi)
<jelly> O;-)
<Mmike> hm, neki cudan bug
<Mmike> kad se prebacim na desktop di je thunderbird, isti se maximizira
<Mmike> da, ovaj drek od unsettingera je potrgao sve
<hbogner> upravo sam zaspamao firme koje iznajmljuju/prodaju fotokopirne uredjaje, posalo na njih hrpu upite :D
<hbogner> trebam piknut novui mreznu, stara crk,a http://www.links.hr/?naziv=mrezna-kartica-pci-tp-link-tf-3239dl-10-100mbps-za-zicnu-mrezu&option=artikl&id_kategorija=053503&id_artikl=053.503.033
<hbogner> jekaj kazete na ovu?
<hbogner> ruter mi je ionako 100 pa nema smisla uzimat giga karticu
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<Mmike> za tak sitnu razliku u cijeni
<hbogner> giga j1 69 kn, ova j 39
<Mmike> :) kupi giga :)
<hbogner> stari komp
<hbogner> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=mrezna-kartica-pci-tp-link-tg-3269-10-100-1000mbps-za-zicnu-mrezu&option=artikl&id_kategorija=053503&id_artikl=053.503.065
<hbogner> ti si znaci za giga
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<Mmike> o pa ZASTO se maximiziras, glupi thunderbirdu!
<SilverSpace> sad si Mmike misli muko moja predi na drugoga :)
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> thunderbird se maximizira samo ako je dovoljno velik :)
<Mmike> ako ga smanjim, onda se ne maximizira ;)
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: to je fetaure a ne bug :p
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> fakat sam imao najbolju namjeru dat unityju 2 tjedna
<Mmike> al' imam osjecaj da cu za 2 dana poludit, ako se ovo nastavi
<Mmike> pa nemrem radit normalno od toliko sranja
<SilverSpace> koji je ono alat za pregled diska
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ide naredba
<jelly> df ?
<jelly> du?  fdisk -l?
<Mmike> kaj bi gledo na disku?
<Mmike> hdparm -I ?
<Mmike> neznam na kaj mislis
<civija> kladim se da trazi baobab :)
<SilverSpace> stanje diska
<civija> SilverSpace: onaj gui alat koji pokazuje zauzece diska i ostalo?
<SilverSpace> da
<civija> eto pogodio sam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ncdu :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/12
<SilverSpace> vidi kaj napise kad ga hocu montirati
<SilverSpace> radio je do danas
<Mmike> los disk?
<SilverSpace> Disk is OK, 388 bad sectors
<SilverSpace> mislis :)
<Mmike> L:)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas defaultne unity boje?
<SilverSpace> ne bas
<SilverSpace> ali skoro
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202012-11-13%2017%3A49%3A00.png
<Mmike> da, slicno
<Mmike> psihodelicno :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam da me ona tamoljubicasta pozadina u terminalu cini zivcanim :)
<Mmike> cek da ti pejstam slike xchata sa sjebatim fontovima
<rut> pa kak mozes gledat u to ????
<SilverSpace> rut: pa ne gledam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> glavno da mi nije bjela pozadina
<SilverSpace> terminal odmah prebacim crno zeleno 
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/pic/
<Mmike> eto g
<Mmike> eto ga
<Mmike> prvo.png je kad sam promijenio fixed font u Monospace 9
<Mmike> u gnome-terminalu je font bio super, u xchatu je uzas
<Mmike> onda sam rebootao (nestalo struje bilo), i onda je u gnome-terminalu sjebat :)
<SilverSpace> dash ti pobira boju od pozadine
<SilverSpace> ako nisi skuzio 
<Mmike> dash, bash, gash
<SilverSpace> u u terminalu koristim consolas font
<Mmike> fontovi su problem! :)
<SilverSpace> da to me ne cudi kod tebe ti svaki puta mucis muku sa tim fontom :)
<rut> kakav je ovo parket :P
<SilverSpace> orah :)
<rut> haha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa daj vidi sliku, pa mi reci - monospace9 je i u terminalu i u xchatu, oklen razlika?
<Mmike> rut, a, mislim, pozadine koje dolaze uz ubuntu voli samo ivoks :) ova je bila najnormalnija
<rut> http://www.2shared.com/video/LSDKuhI0/win8.html
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/pic/difference.png <- primjeti kak 0 ima tocku lijevo, a desno nema
<rut> ajde pa sad recite di je tu tipka za dalje ???? 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11111111.png
<Mmike> lijevo je od 'prvo.png' desno je od 'drugo.png'
<Mmike> rut, ne kuzim, meni downloadira neki .exe
<rut> webm je extenzija 
<SilverSpace> smece 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle ti ona temperatura? to posebna djidja koju dodas, ili?
<rut> drugi download stisni . ne onaj prvi 
<SilverSpace> rut: ja sam danas isto sa tim muku mucio 
<rut> ma katastrofa . nisam znao kako dalje i odmah delete 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ono gore na traci 
<SilverSpace> rut: ja odustao na prvom download kliku :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: My-Weather-Indicator
<SilverSpace> mislim da sad dolazi po defoltu
<SilverSpace> samo treba instalirati
<Mmike> indicator--weather
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> taj ne radi dobro 
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<SilverSpace> tu pogledaj 
<SilverSpace> my-weather-indicator
<civija> ne radi ni taj dobro ali eto ...
<Mmike> heh, system load indicator - nelose
<Mmike> dobro, kaj za svaki taj drek treba externi ppa?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da mi je znat sto mi je instaliralo Applicataions i to meni
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/bvs2omzmb/
<SilverSpace> kaj ste vi svi na gnome
<Mmike> onaj indicator drek je bugovit za popizdit
<Mmike> stalno se micu ikone lijevo/desno
<Mmike> jebo ja sebe i PPA
<SilverSpace> aha stavio si onaj kaj ga sam konfiguriras
<SilverSpace> ma to je stanje
<ivoks> Mmike: 'Monospace' font ne postoji
<ivoks> kao sto ne postoji ni 'Serif' ni 'Sans Serif'
<ivoks> to su aliasi za neki od fontova
<ivoks> uvijek bili i uvijek ce biti
<ivoks> ako hoces font koji je bio u 10.04, 10.10 i, mislim, 11.04
<ivoks> onda stavi DeJa Vu il kak se vec zove
<ivoks> jer na to je onda bio linkan Serif/Monospace/Sans Serif
<Mmike> ivoks, cek da vidimo
<ivoks> u 11.10, 12.04 i 12.10, na novim instalacijama je linkan na Ubuntu font
<Mmike> ha, nije jer ne izgleda k'o ubuntu font
<Mmike> al' cek da vidim taj dejadeti
<Mmike> nah, dejavu je proporcionalan font
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je to!
<Mmike> ivoks, pa pusu bih ti u celavu glavu sad dao najradije!
<ivoks> sutni sebe u guzicu umjesto toga
<Mmike> PA I XCHAT MI SE POPRAVIO!
<Mmike> wEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<Mmike> ivoks, hvala! :)
<ivoks> virtualne desktope - unsettings
<Mmike> da, jesam, ne radi :/
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> jesi stisnuo apply?
<Mmike> imam ih 8, al' i dalje nisu u jednnom redu
<ivoks> evo, ja si ih slozio 8 u jednom redu
<Mmike> ok, s cim napravim screencast nekakav?
<ivoks> gtk-recordmydesktop
<ivoks> middle click ili... shift click
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> kak sad ugasnim snimanje? :)
<SilverSpace> stavi si na dash za screenshot
<ivoks> uzas ovaj Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike se pokriva usima
 * ivoks -> sastanak
<Mmike> da, kad kliknem 'record' nestane mi prozor
<ivoks> ti si gori od Stefica, majke mi
<Mmike> pa, de mi reci, di da kliknem?
<Mmike> pli pla plo! :)
<Mmike> ok, jebo gtk-ovo ono, cmdline radi
<Mmike> sad cu ti pokazat, sam malo ;)
<Mmike> super stvar - mogu se chrootat u svoj stari ubuntu, i tamo gledat di mi je kaj kak bilo :) 
<Mmike> kak sam mudar ja ;)
<Mmike> ok, ivoks
<Mmike> vidi
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/out.ogv
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> kak ce si lik zapuniti disk
<ivoks> ovaj jos snima :)
<Mmike> ne snima :)
<Mmike> osim toga, imam novi ssd, 40 gigi prazno :)
<ivoks> ovo sto ti switchas nisu compiz workspaces
<ivoks> vjerojatno si to onemogucio u ccsu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi sutra u zg
<ivoks> bunis se na unity, a pokusavas koristiti compiz feature, a cijelo vrijeme koristis nesto sto nije ni compiz ni unity :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesam
<SilverSpace> na tekmi 
<Mmike> ivoks, true, koristim unity2d 
<ivoks> o covjece
<Mmike> daklem, tamo to nemrem iskljucit?
<Mmike> na 3d mi ne radi rFactor, nemrem to imat upaljeno
<ivoks> unsettings je za unity
<SilverSpace> joj kak je ovaj Mmike kompliciran 
<ivoks> za unity2d ces morati u gconf
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> kak ne mozes igrati igrice
<ivoks> ja igram x-plane s compizom upaljenim
<Mmike> "The number of workspaces the window manager should use This key has been deprecated since GNOME 2.12. "
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' to je native opengl, ja ovo igram kroz wine
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da zato
<ivoks> (zato sto se u gnome 2.12 presko na compositni manager)
<ivoks> a ti to ne koristis, pa...
<ivoks> preslo
<ivoks> unity2d je workaround... ne ponasa se isto kao unity
<ivoks> mislim da je razvoj i prestao
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> 2d vise ne postoji
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<Mmike> znaci da mi u 12.10 nece raditi rfACTOR :/
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kme :/
<ivoks> ne znam bas...
<Mmike> pazi sad: select count(*) from tablica
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OgYOSsJzZk
<Mmike> to u mysqlu ne broji klolone koje za bilo koje polje imaju - null
<datase> ivoks: Title: 24 hours only! for Linux Mint 13, Ubuntu 12.10 and Fedora 17 - Free for 24 hours!, Views: 374, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> e, da!
<Mmike> skinuo sam taj crossover kad su ga dijelili! :)
<Mmike> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/panasonic-eclipse-live-by-solar-power-1 <- pomrcina sunca
<ivoks> idem malo letit
<ivoks> umalo savrseno slijetanje :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> cime sam si dodao application meni?
<Mmike> zna li netko? :)
<Mmike> gnome-panel
<Mmike> blje :/
<ivoks> flaps pri velikoj brzini je... los potez :)
<SilverSpace> ovakvo sletanje http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/video-zrakoplov-promasio-pistu-zaustavio-se-betonskom-zidu-clanak-475017
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nisam pilot
<ivoks> ali ovo je bio skolski touch down :)
<ivoks> bas skolski :)
<SilverSpace> sreca kaj je bio zid
<SilverSpace> sjebo bi nekoga na cesti
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> radi mreza, radi printer, radi dvi kabel, juhuu
<hbogner> sve radi za sad
<SilverSpace> kaj i juha radi 
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> spagete, nije bila juha :SD
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/privest-ce-350-lijecnika-postupno-da-se-ne-urusi-sustav-clanak-474268
<Mmike> koja je ideja sa onim HUDom?
<Mmike> stisnem alt, krenem tipkat 'preferences' i ne dobijem preferences od pidgina nikad
<ivoks> pa jel ti pidgin fokusiran?
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=4928398448269
<jelly-home> "This content is currently unavailable"
<ivoks> da, jos se enkodira
<ivoks> probja sad
<Marta> dobar dan
<Marta> dali mi netko moze pomoci oko instalacije PCBSD
<ivoks> pcbsd?
<Marta> instalacija mi ne prolazi jer nisam znala podesiti primaran disk
<ivoks> za to nisam cuo vec godinama
<Marta> hehe
<Marta> ma glete, javlja mi se neki problem kad pokusavam kreirati i mountati particije
<ivoks> na zalost, BSDove nisam taknuo vec 5-6 godina
<Marta> ynam u cemu je problem ali ga ne kuzim
<Marta> moze li mi tko protumaciti sto mi znaci ada0 disk
<Marta> koliko sam skuzila na ad0 prolazi, ali meni pise ada0
<Mmike> da, moram kupit xplane
<Mmike> Marta, pojma nemam :/
<Mmike> ne kuzim se u bsd nimalo
<Marta> ok ekipo, hvala
<Marta> vi ste svi bas na ubuntu ili neki derivati_
<ivoks> fakat, davno je to bilo
<ivoks> to ima sliceve i particije
<ivoks> da je obruT ovdje, on bi znao
<ivoks> rut se voli hvalitit kako je BSDas
<ivoks> mozda on moze pomoci
<Marta> obrut javi se
<Marta> >(
<Mmike> Marta, eto, ja se patim, trudim se ne pobjec od ubuntua (jebo ih unity)
<Marta> to je trebao biti smile..ali sam pokrenula live pcbsd i sam mi je tipkovnica afganistan
<Mmike> (da, unity2d)
<Marta> a zasto se ne vratis na stari gnome
<Marta> meni je gnome 3 skroz ok...iako sam bila protiv toga svega kao i svi
<Mmike> pa, nisam jos probao gnome3
<Mmike> htio sam dati sansu unityju
<Mmike> al' on se bas trudi da me ubije
<ivoks> Mmike: ti sam sebe ubijas
<Marta> hehe
<ivoks> ti zelis gnome2
<Mmike> ivoks, ne zelim, jeboga, zelim da mi radi
<ivoks> i onda ocekujes da sto god uzmes da radi i izlgeda ko gnome2
<ivoks> ne, najbolji primjer ti je dash
<Mmike> zelim da pidgin ima svoju ikonu
<Mmike> hm, ne kuzim to s dashom?
<ivoks> ti si si zabrijao da je dash isto sto i taskbar
<ivoks> odnosno, sidebar, ne dash
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis - sidebar?
<ivoks> i ti zelis da lijevi klik otvara novi program
<ivoks> i iako je isti broj klikova, ne pase ti
<ivoks> zelis kopirati nacin rada
<ivoks> a to nije to
<ivoks> mijenjas postavke za unity, i kukas sto to ne radi
<ivoks> a koristis unity2d
<rut> ma ko se to sto hvali ?
<ivoks> unity2d je QT aplikacija napisana samo zato sto gnome vise ne moze bez kompozitnog WM-a
<ivoks> ali i dalje mijenjas postavke 'kompozitora'
<Mmike> ivoks, kako mi to pomaze da mi pidgin ima svoju ikonu?
<ivoks> notifikacije ne rade kao sto su radile prije
<ivoks> gnome3 ce po treci put promijeniti dizajn istih
<ivoks> i api, naravno
<ivoks> notifikacije koje se koriste u ubuntuu i kdeu su one koje je specificirao freedesktop.org
<ivoks> i postoji jedan notifikator za 'poruke'
<ivoks> bile te poruke email ili im
<ivoks> slazem se, ne pasu svakome
<Mmike> super, zasto to onda na kdeu radi normalno?
<ivoks> na kdeu radi isto
<ivoks> moras instalirati plugin za pidgin da bi radilo
<ivoks> http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-knotifications/
<Mmike> vidis dolje onu okruglu ikonicu?
<Mmike> zelena je, ili zuta kad ti dodje poruka
<Mmike> e, tog na ubuntuu (junitiju) nema ( bio 2d ili 3d 0
<Mmike> )
<ivoks> nema, imas 'pismo'
<ivoks> drukciju ikonicu
<ivoks> pas mater, koji uzas, jel
<Mmike> yep, di dolazi sve
<Mmike> na KDEu ne dolazi sve u isti kos
<Mmike> feel the difference?
<ivoks> pa je li ti receno kako da maknes thunderbird notifikacije?
<ivoks> i kako da implementiras svoje
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' zelim posebnu pidgin ikonu
<Mmike> jer ovo nema smisla, beskorisno je
<ivoks> jesi guglao?
<Mmike> bitno da mi se pojavi popis ljudi koji su se recently joinali na kanal
<Mmike> a jesam, nisam nist pametno nasao
<Mmike> instalirao sam indicator-applet od gnome i stavio ga na gnomepanel koji mi je u dnu ekrana
<Mmike> i sad tamo imam pidgin ikonu
<Mmike> nije neko rjesenje, jer zbog gnome-appleta sad imam applications meni na vrhu koji se switcha sa menijima od aplikacija
<Mmike> pa sad gledam kako da menije od aplikacija vratim nazad u samu aplikaciju
<Mmike> naime, jako koristim auto-focus ficuru, cim predjem misem preko prozora, isti je u fokusu
<ivoks> koji je to ubuntu?
<Mmike> pa je jako tesko, nekad, odvuci misa na vrh ekrana
<Mmike> 12.04
<ivoks> SVE TO IMAS U unsettings
<ivoks> ali eto... ne koristis unity :)
<ivoks> ovo radi u unityu
<ivoks> run dconf-editor
<ivoks> open desktop -> unity -> panel
<ivoks> set systray-whitelist to "['all']"
<ivoks> a za unity2d, ne znam
<ivoks> u dconf-editor
<ivoks> com -> canonical -> indicator -> ... mozes sve namjestiti
<jelly-home> hmha sutra minimalna temperatura 0
<ivoks> koje aplikacije ce se pokazati
<ivoks> al, ode...
<Marta> ma ima izbora.. nek koristi koju sto pase
<ivoks> u dconf-editor
<ivoks> com -> canonical -> indicator -> ... mozes sve namjestiti
<Mmike> drek, opet unity2d
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> uso sam u gnome3 
<Mmike> zabunom ;)
<Mmike> tam tek nista nema :)
<Mmike> gut, ikona je tu :)
<Mmike> sad, na unity2d sam mogao alt-click i movati one system notifikatore, panelatore i to sve
<Mmike> sad to tu vise ne mogu
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> nije isto kao u gnome2? :)
<Marta> ma E17 je najbolji za koristenje
<ivoks> e16
<ivoks> e16 je bio super
<Mmike> yup, potrgano je tu :/
<Marta> ljudi pozdrav..navratiti cu drugi puta..
<Mmike> rfactor se pokrene
<Mmike> al' je pomaknut 'prema dolje'
<hbogner_> Mmike, ipak sam uzeo 10/100 karticu
<Mmike> olaže student usmeni ispit, a profesor se ljulja na stolici. U jednom trenutku stolica se slomi i profesor pade na pod. Student se zasmija. Profesor ustade i čisteći odjelo reče: - Eh, kolega, danas padosmo obojica!
<Mmike> http://unity.hr
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480863_4401318984451_1628816609_n.jpg
<Mmike> instaliram mail-notification, ovaj instalira i postfix i evolution i cuda
<Mmike> maknem postfix, no probs
<Mmike> maknem evolution a ovaj makne pol gnome :)
<rut> dos je nabolji shell
<madjoe> http://goo.gl/hZe6d
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-14
<ivoks> "I hate you for getting me involved with x-plane"
<ivoks> "I'm addicted"
<ivoks> lol
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5831237_700b.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5831040_700b.jpg
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<hbogner>  /0\
<BotaniCar|2> ./o/
<hbogner>  \o\
<weshmashian> \m/
<hbogner> kakva ti je to frizura?
<dodobas> yelaap
<weshmashian> hbogner: emo
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.cracked.com/blog/4-reasons-to-forgive-yourself-being-bad-speller/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fanpage&utm_campaign=new+article&wa_ibsrc=fanpage
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat koliko je ovaj SSD brzi od starog SSDa :)
<weshmashian> imas ssd viska? :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> stari cu metnut u server di mi je OS trenutno na CF kartici
<Mmike> kak je TO tek sporo :)
<weshmashian> ccc.. :)
 * weshmashian upravo vratio 2 tjedna stari backup virtualca
<weshmashian> ne trazi mi se vise kaj je el jeffe sjebo -.-
<dodobas> e... :)
<jelly-home> novi prolianti imaju interni SD card slot i USB port
<dodobas> ako John = Ivan, Stephen = Stjepan, Justin = ?
<jelly-home> Biber.
<dodobas> da da... btw.... Biber = Dabar na njemackom ... pa bi bio... Justin Dabar
<weshmashian> uze mi rijec iz prstiju...
<jelly-home> Justinijan... Đuro?
<dodobas> pokusavam sloziti foru za predavanje daans... da probudim studente...
<dodobas> Đuro... može :D
<dodobas> Đuro Dabar :D:D:D
<jelly-home> http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/justin 
<jelly-home> http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/Djuro
<weshmashian> heh, po tom sajtu potomak moj ima ~400 imenjaka
<weshmashian> ja, s druge strane, ~20k :)
<vileni> ja sam medju 100 najpopularnijih
<vileni> iako, ono sto me vise brine je da ima lik sa istim imenom, prezimenom, datumom rodjenja, ali druga godina :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> BBSer :)
<Mmike> znam ga ;)
<Mmike> mislio da si ti on
<Mmike> i obrnuto
<Mmike> dugo vremena :)
<hbogner> hmm, kupit ili iznajmit copy/scan/print kopirku?
<hbogner> najam 850kn mjesecno, kupnja 9500kn
<vileni> Mmike: i dalje redirectam ljude na njega svako toliko kad se jave na raznim drustvenim mrezama :)
<Mmike> hbogner, odlicno, sad odi korak dalje i izracunaj isplativost! :)
<vileni> hbogner: najam, ako ukljucuje servis
<Mmike> ili, baci kocku
<BotaniCar> ja bi kupio :) Ne isplati se, ali bi kupio :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni bas skupljam ponude i racunam
<BotaniCar> tak da znam da kad mi rikne kopirka, nemam ni printer ni skener, ni zamjenski uredjaj :)
<BotaniCar> I da znam da si moram sam kupovati potrosne :)
<vileni> hbogner: ako ce se dovoljno koristiti onda najam, i normalno zamjena za recimo 2 godine za noviji :)
<hbogner> vileni, cca 2000-3500 ispisa mjesecno 
<vileni> uostalom, ako skuzis nakon nekog vremena da nije potreban toliki lakse otkazati najam nego prodati
<weshmashian> vileni: wait wait, mislio sam samo da imate isto ime i prezime
<vileni> hbogner: mi smo imali tu na starom hp8150 dnevno toliko :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj nema najam neki limit koliko moze printati mjesecno?
<vileni> weshmashian: datum rodjenja je isti, samo je on '73
<hbogner> bit je da je A3 i A4 svaki u svojim ladicama, ovo sa zamjenom papira svakih nekoliko minuta na inkjetu je katastriofa
<weshmashian> vileni: hm, zanimljivo :)
<vileni> Mmike: koliko sam skuzio ako od njih nabavljas i tonere onda nije problem
<Mmike> mi smo u elektromagicu (hola, bot!) jednom samo unajmili jos jednan mega-printer, kad je trebalo isprintati sve poslovne knjige unazad 2 godine
<vileni> weshmashian: e da, jedan dan prica on nesto o bratu tomislavu
<hbogner> vileni, ovo je sad sa tendencijom rasta
<vileni> i ja ga pitam sta on ima s mojim bratom, da nisam znao da se znaju
<vileni> :D
<hbogner> vileni, ko vam kriv kad ste bili tiskara :D
<weshmashian> :))
<vileni> hbogner: nije to, nego su studenti imali free 100 papira :)
<hbogner> Mmike, najam ima 1500 b&w i 1000 color, svaka preko se placa
<hbogner> vileni, kazem, tiskara :D
<hbogner> u najam ukljuceni toneri, u kupnjau prvi su gratis
<Mmike> procitao sam 'torrenti'
<Mmike> reko koji kufer :)
<vileni> haha
<weshmashian> pa ono, stavis e-bookove da se torrentaju na printeru i odma ti ih ispise kad zavrsi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: elektromagic :D 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da :) :) :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, koji model, kul! :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> vidi se koji su ti prioriteti Mmike :D
<hbogner> Mmike, samo trebas pazit da ima dovoljno ladica za papir i miran si
<hbogner> kaaaavaaa
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm0uMEQSaFc
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<datase> hbogner: Title: SprdexTV - Vladina jedinica za suzbijanje organiziranog neplaćanja poreza, Views: 17444, Rating: 99.03614%
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5835788_700b.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> dodobas, jel te podsjeca na nesto :D
<ivoks> puko mi film
<ivoks> nema vise bureka, mcdonaldsa i pizza
<ivoks> kupio sam si sirovu hranu za ured i od sad kuham u uredu
<igustin> tparcina: ipak ne dolazite?
<tparcina> igustin: Oprosti, nisam u toku.
<ivoks> igustin: ja dodjem sutra
<tparcina> Gdje ne dolazimo?
<ivoks> igustin: daj mi reci, mogu donijeti par kompova? i prezentirati openstack? :)
<igustin> tparcina: Info 2012 na Zagrebačkom velesajmu, pričao si s Ugrinom?
<igustin> ivoks: naravno, dapače, go, go, go
<igustin> ivoks: stigli ste se prijaviti?
<Mmike> mogu ja prezentirat unity? :)
<tparcina> Jesam, samo nisam znao o čemu ti trenutno pričaš. :)
<ivoks> mislim da da :)
<igustin> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> ivoks, igustin: jesmo
<tparcina> Da, izgleda da nitko neće doći. :(
<Mmike> ivoks, ti dobijas mailove od velesajma?
<ivoks> ne, dobio sam od tebe samo
<Mmike> dreck
<Mmike> cek da ti fwdam
<tparcina> Petar je na sebe preuzeo izradu plakata, da se bar na taj način prezentiramo.
<igustin> tparcina: rekao sam Ugrini - dostavite/donesite onda barem neki SOK poster, da ljudi vide da postojite
<ivoks> fak, mi nemamo nista :)
<tparcina> igustin: Da, plan je da bar poster bude tamo.
<igustin> tparcina: e, to, ja ću ljude podsjetiti za to
<igustin> ivoks: sprintaj nešto na brzaka, poster/baner
<tparcina> igustin: Hvala.
<igustin> ivoks: nije bitno nešto fancy, samo natpis neki malo veći
<Mmike> ivoks, nista bitno, 3 reklame, a upuste sam forwardirao na organizacija@
<igustin> Å¡tand ima 30m2, nek' bude tamo svih 6 postera za svih 6 sudionika ;)
<ivoks> kaj cu ja sad isprintati... joj...
<ivoks> nemam toliki printer
<igustin> na 9xA4 napiši po jedno slovo
<igustin> tisak na A1 ti je inače 65-80 kn, složi PDF i pošalji nekom tiskaru
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim ekipu koja uzima managed hosting
<Mmike> evidentno je da lik zna
<Mmike> al' mene gnjavi za svaku sitnicu
<Mmike> de mi ovo, de mi ono, de mi vako, de mi nako
<Mmike> zasto trosis pare, zasto sam ne slozis 
<ivoks> igustin: sutra pocinje info?
<igustin> ivoks: da, do subote
<igustin> ostalo traje više (Interliber)
<ivoks> i mi mozemo doci u 9:30
<ivoks> sigurno pise negdje, ali di, koji paviljon smo mi?
<igustin> prvotno je bilo planirano u pav. 7, ali onda su nas smjestili u kongresni centar
<igustin> zajedno s Carnetom, Cisexom, i - Microsoftom :)
<BotaniCar> vu-huu , kupil sam si mobitelJ 
<ivoks> igustin: ok
<BotaniCar> kaj fali da ste rame uz rame s MSom, igustin ? Mislim, niste deca da se gadjate pingvinima :9
<igustin> ? pa nisam ništa rekao... ;)
<BotaniCar> OK, krivo sam iscitao :) 
<vileni> da, igustin zapravo voli windowse, pogotovo 8icu ;)
<BotaniCar> ma ne to, nego mi je to indikator da se linux na svim nivoima percipira kao jednak MSovim umosklepinama 
<BotaniCar> i, svi vole osmicu :9
<BotaniCar> pogotovo oni koji su platili da ju kupe, to je nekaj kao iPhone religionizam, ili programiranje u Clarionu :)
<ivoks> i jos...
<ivoks> microsoft nudi linux distribucije na azureu
<ivoks> dok google na svom google cloudu koristi ubuntu, a predstavlja ga kao google compute linux
<ivoks> (sto je sasvim ok)
<ivoks> ali daju se zakljuciti neke stvari
<ivoks> igustin: iznenadio bi se koliko $$ microsoft puca u linux
<ivoks> rekao bi vise nego google
<igustin> ivoks: je, slušao sam predavanje MS-a na LinuxConu
<igustin> ivoks: fascinirala me informacija da imaju 1000+ korisnika koji od MS-a kupuju - Linux support
<igustin> (koji oni interno forwardiraju na SUSE) ;)
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> microsoft je dao vise novaca redhatu, novellu i canonicalu za razvoj linux rjesenje nego google
<ivoks> sva ta rjesenja su open source
<ivoks> cak i ona koja inace ne bi smjela biti
<hbogner> kmeeeee,zablokirao mi cad a nisam snimio :(
<igustin> hbogner: koji CAD? :)
<hbogner> zwcad
<igustin> ivoks: hm, ne znam, MS je rekao da nisu baš prijatelji s RedHatom... ;)
<vileni> hbogner: podrzava dwg? :)
<ivoks> igustin: pa... lagali su
<ivoks> moraju odrzavati imidz
<hbogner> vileni, to je kineski autocad2004, radi bez beda
<igustin> "Microsoft confirms that they have disabled Skype password resets for now because of the account hijack vulnerability: http://t.co/CVSxUZQ3"
<ivoks> igustin: in fact, redhat kao kompanija ne bi funkcionirao bez microsoft proizvoda
<ivoks> tj., da sad nestanu windowsi, redhatu bi se pola infrastrukture raspalo :)
<BotaniCar> :) I onda bi nam certifikati porasli na vrijednosti kao nesto sto se vise ne moze dobiti ! 
<igustin> ivoks: želiš reći da pola infrastrukture RH-a radi na Win? :O
<ivoks> naravno, nisam radio za RedHat, pa govorim iz treceg lica
<ivoks> ali 3 bivsa red hatova zaposlenika su mi to rekli, potpuno nevezani jedan za drugoga
<ivoks> cak se ni ne znaju
<igustin> koji servisi?
<ivoks> tocno su mi rekli koji sustavi su na windowsu
<ivoks> pa sad, ne bi to bas javno ovdje :)
<ivoks> nije da ih ja zbog toga prozivam ili nesto
<ivoks> (i canonical koristi windows za neke stvari)
<ivoks> nije bas da mozes razviti ubuntu one klijent za windows pisuci ga na linuxu, jel
<ivoks> svijet nije crno bijeli :)
<igustin> ma to je jasno
<igustin> ali imati Windows servere za neke interne key servise mi je ipak malo čudno
<igustin> ali očito imaju razloge
<dodobas> besplatni su, za njih
<ivoks> zasto bi ti bilo cudno?
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam razgovarao s covjekom iz vipa, rekao mi je kako ima t-mobile telefon
<ivoks> od firme
<ivoks> jer im je to sredstvo komunikacije kada kuga pobere vip
<ivoks> to je normalno
<igustin> da li te MS servise koriste zato što ne postoje (uopće ili dovoljno kvalitetni) na Linuxu, ili čisto radi šarolikosti/riskmanagementa?
<ivoks> vjerojatno ovo prvo ili zato sto je jednostavnije i jeftinije to napraviti s windowsom
<ivoks> sto je vise manje jedno te isto :)
<igustin> npr.?
<Mmike> npr, nemaju unity, pa ih to ne gnjavi :)
<ivoks> rekao sam da necu o tome javno :)
<ivoks> mozemo popricati sutra
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> na žalost, ja ne dolazim na Info, bit će samo kolege
<ivoks> jebiga :)
<ivoks> velim, ne treba te to cuditi
<ivoks> ima redhat i ne-open source projekte
<ivoks> isto tako, ne nuzno zato sto oni zele da budu closed source
<ivoks> vec jednostavno moraju biti, zbog raznih razloga
<ivoks> npr... nesto sto nije tajna
<ivoks> virtio driveri
<ivoks> su u biti closed source projekt
<ivoks> svako malo rh izbaci verziju koja je open source
<ivoks> ali to je par generacija starija verzija od closed source verzije
<ivoks> jednostavno driveri za windows ne smiju biti open source
<ivoks> tj., ne mogu biti, ako ih se zeli certificirati
<Mmike> o ADM
<Mmike> nikad vise kod vas kupit nista
<ivoks> dovraga i squirrelmail
<ivoks> kak promijeniti jezik sucelja
<Mmike> roundcube
<Mmike> bolji, brzi, ljepsi, plagabilniji
<Mmike> (citaj: nemam pojma)
<dodobas> Mmike: +i
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ja sam ti rekao za roundcube :)
<ivoks> al meni ovdje treba bas squirrelmail
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da nisi, al' je sve jedno dobar :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si mi rekao za siege
<Mmike> koji je spas
<Mmike> pre dobar spas
<Mmike> vish, mogo bi si upgradeirat neke servere na 12.04 i zaboravit na njih
<Mmike> igustin, ivoks : znate li sto je to 'izjava o neprebijanju PDVa'?
<ivoks> mogao bih nagadjati, ali nemam iskustva
<Mmike> hocu vratit neku robu
<Mmike> i veli lik 
<Mmike> prvo, nece mi vratit proviziju od mastercarda
<Mmike> drugo, moram mu dat tu izjavu
<Mmike> sad, ja sam mislio da je to nesto sto ja sam slozimi dam
<Mmike> al' mi rekla knjigovodza da nesmijejm to, da mi oni moraju dat izjavu, i da ju ja samo ovjerim
<igustin> da, kad se stornira račun moraš ponovo maknut taj PDV iz svog obračuna i dat dobavljaču takvu izjavu
<igustin> tako kaže Zakon o PDV-u, iako rijetki to rade, ali inspekcije prcaju
<Mmike> igustin, imas neki url?
<igustin> jer bi inače uzeo brdo robe, koristio pretporez, vratio robu, a za pretporez zatražio povrat od Porezne (ili si umanjio svoju obavezu)
<Mmike> da, al' to je prekrsaj
<Mmike> to nesmijes!
<Mmike> to je k'o da ne knjizim izlazni racun a uzmem paru!
<Mmike> mislim, ne kuzim svrhu izjave
<Mmike> ja dodjem kupim, ti mi das racun. ja knjizim racun. knjizim i izvod po   kojem je para osla s racuna.
<Mmike> onda dodjem tebi i kazem 'ne valja, vratio bih'. Ti izdas povrat ( ne storno! ), i vratis paru.
<Mmike> Sad, ako ja ne knjizim taj povrat, necu moc zatvoriti izvod po kojem mi je para dosla.
<Mmike> A ako knjizim povrat, umanjio sam si predporez.
<Mmike> Debilizam, na kvadrat.
<igustin> ne pri ruci, ali potpisivao sam takve stvari
<Mmike> Al' svejedno, jel' ta izjvava nekakav standard, ili samo napisem 'ja necu da koristim po tom racunu pedeveja'
<ivoks> gadi mi se ovaj squirrelmail
<igustin> Mmike: samo napišeš i potpišeš, ima valjda negdje neki template, ali to je to
<Mmike> igustin, reklo mi da nesmijem ja to pisat, da to moraju oni sastavit, i dat mi da ovjerim
<BotaniCar> meni je squirrelmail nekad zgodniji nego roundcube. Ovaj drugi postavljam korisnicima naviklim na outlook. kaj ti se gadi, ivoks ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne mogu ga prebaciti na hrvatski locale
<ivoks> u biti, u konfiguraciji mu je hr_HR, locali su instalirani, i on ispravno cita konfiguraciju
<ivoks> ali i dalje siba na engleskom
<BotaniCar> Heh :( meni radi(TM)
<Mmike> u zakonu o PDVu se ne spominje ta izjava
<Mmike> gledam pravilnik sad
<igustin> Mmike: moguću da oni pišu
<igustin> Mmike: možda je to opisano u pravilniku nekom o provođenju
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ako odaberem arabic, okrene smjer, ali i dalje je sve na engleskom
<igustin> ne znam (a i ne zanima me, tome mi služi knjigovođa) ;)
<Mmike> igustin, nema nit u pravilniku o PDVu
<igustin> Mmike: jel' ti baš treba Zakon? :) potpiši i zaboravi :P
<igustin> ako ti je baš bitno, pitam
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> nas prijevod je potrgan
<ivoks> BotaniCar: koju verziju squirrelmaila koristis?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mogu vidjeti gdje u web sucelju ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: na login stranici
<BotaniCar> tamo sam maknuo 
<BotaniCar> sec, da vidim jel mogu odavde pristupiti tom serveru 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: $config_version = '1.4.0'; 
<ivoks> prastaro :/
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> sluzi svrsi :) 
<ivoks> ne kuzim.... koji k...
<Mmike> igustin, pa ak uspijes/nadjes, bio bih zahvalan, nije hica
<ivoks> odustajem, za sad...
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/148155_499261853426026_1748949131_n.jpg
<obruT> ravilov :)
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> cacica optuzili i strpali u zatvor
<ivoks> BUDIMPEŠTA - Županijski sud u mađarskom Kapošvaru osudio je u srijedu prvog potpredsjednika hrvatske vlade i ministra gospodarstva Radimira Čačića na godinu dana i deset mjeseci zatvora, javljaju mađarska novinska agencija MTI i britanski Reuters.
<obruT> odlicno
<Mmike> igustin, fora je kaj ja nemam kaj potpisat, ovi ocekuju da ja to sastavim
<Mmike> pricao sad sa 'nezavisnim' knjigovodjom, veli lik da proucim opci porezni zakon, da nema toga u zakonu o PDVu
<Mmike> i da me ovaj koji mi je prodao to ima to pravo traziti i da sam mu duzan to ovjeriti
<Mmike> al' isto veli da je on to duzan sastaviti, je na
<Mmike> ne ja
<ivoks> treba mi godisnji
<ivoks> jos nije srijeda prosla, a imam osjecaj kao da je petak
<ivoks> naradio sam se pun k ovih dana
<ravilov> ivoks, malo da svratis do koreje opet? :p
<ivoks> onda ce biti jos gore
<Mmike> ivoks, ne cvili
<Mmike> zaradjujes masnu paru, sta mislis, da se to moze da ne radis nista?
<Mmike> (/me tjesi samog sebe)
<ivoks> najgore je sto najmanje radim za ove koji najvise placaju
<ravilov> pa tako to ide, sta sad
 * weshmashian ne zaradi nis bez obzira kolko radi
<ravilov> frend mi pricao da je kod njih dosao novi lik na posao, i 5 min nakon sto je sjeo za stol poceo cendrat i pitat kad ce ta penzija
<ravilov> mozda je o ivoksu pricao :p
<ivoks> ja radim za sebe, tak da nisam ja :)
<hbogner> grrrr
<hbogner> mrzim skenere i njihov softver
<hbogner> tj nedostatak softvere
<ivoks> dobit cu popizditis
<BotaniCar> Kak je lepo imati novi mobitel :) Steta kaj nisam pri lovi pa nema vise jezgri :9
<Mmike> kao, vise jezgri ce ti pomoc :)
<Mmike> kaki mob imas, kaj ti je sa starim?
<BotaniCar> Starom je vrisnuo ekran, inace ne bi ni kupovao novi :) Novi je http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_l7_p700-4565.php
<BotaniCar> Pa , nemres mi reci da bi vise jezgri odmoglo :)
<Mmike> pa, bi
<Mmike> brze cica bateriju
<vileni> ili ne
<BotaniCar> objasni se,kaj nije multicoring na mobitelima izmarketiran bas kao battery saver u nekim scenarijima koristenja (referenca: jelly) ? 
<BotaniCar> i, vidi kapacitet baterije ove bebe, vise nego bilo koji drugi u klasi :) To mi je bio jedan od razloga za odabir :) 
<Mmike> neznam, bot
<Mmike> ja cu si oko nove godine kupit novi mob
<Mmike> jer imam popust u vipnetu onda
<Mmike> i istice mi ugovor
<ravilov> pih, pa moj mob star skoro dvije godine ga tuce prakticki u svim kategorijama
<BotaniCar> meni je ugovor istekao odavno, ali nisam imao para za novi mob, a rikavanje ovog me prisililo da nadjem :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ja ne kompenziram mali pimpek mobitelom :)
<ravilov> ni ja
<ravilov> da je po tome, trebao bi imat nokiju od prije 20 godina
<BotaniCar> Onda mora da imas realnu potrebu za jakim mobitelom, ja ne. Ovo kaj sam kupio sam kupio jer sam tehnoloski entuzijast, s ogranicenim budzetom  
<ivoks> Mmike: prebaci se na savrseni
<Mmike> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hQREoxAwmpo/UKOALfeTPUI/AAAAAAAAL9s/aAZ23P0pdgY/w392-h523-p-k/CameraZOOM-20121114105625316.jp
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem jos
<Mmike> ivoks, al' kad se prebacim necu moc kupit mob povoljno
<Mmike> zena mi je na savrsenoj
<Mmike> ooo, vidi ih
<ravilov> s/na savrsenoj/savrsena/
<Mmike> dva velikokurca nasla se ;)
<ravilov> FTFY
<obruT> Mmike: s retro info-a ?
<Mmike> obruT, neznam, ukazalo mi pa ja ukazujem dalje :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to kaj imas divne grudi ti ne daje za pravo da vrijedjas ku**ine takvih junaka kao nas dva :)
<ravilov> imam potrebu imat mob koji ce ostalim karakteristikama zasjenit cinjenicu da nema hardversku tipkovnicu :/
<obruT> vjerojatno je, ne znam gdje bi drugdje nepismena ekipa brljala po starom dobrom hardveru :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: :)))))))
<ivoks> Laminar Research offers the capability to custom-create real aircraft for X-Plane on a contract basis. This work can duplicate an owner’s airplane, down to the paint, tail number, avionics and instrument panel, including the proper placement of controls and switches. This process includes custom one-off engineering and graphics design work. Historically, we have even certified a few of these aircraft for use with the FAA-certified version of X-Plane.
<ivoks> http://xforcepc.com/store/index.php/gaming-peripherals/flight-simulation-seat.html
<ivoks> o da :D
<Mmike> " Switching the planet to Mars is an option that comes with the game, and although the atmosphere is thin, flight is possible."
<Mmike> prejebna je igra, da
<Mmike> najbolji simulator, ikad
<Mmike> fali, doduse, vojnih misija :)
<obruT> vidi ovog destruktivca :)
<Mmike> tipa, idi, rokaj koreance, vrati se, brani bombardere, i to :)
<BotaniCar> podsjetilo me na onu 'koja je razlika izmedju civilnog i vojnog inzinjera?' 'jedan projektira oruzja, a drugi mete'
<ivoks> ja sam brijao na vojne avione dok sam bio klinac
<ivoks> i jos uvijek su mi fora
<ivoks> ali 'vojni simulatori' su losi simulatori
<ivoks> to su igre, pucacine
<ivoks> ovo je bas ono... letenje
<ivoks> komunikacija s tornjem, milijon tipaka
<ivoks> i tu am sr-71 zavrtis, srusis se
<ivoks> dok u tim vojim... blah... ono, nikakve sile se ne priznaju :)
<ravilov> ipak za pravu upotrebu toga treba hardverski cockpit :)
<Mmike> ivoks, o, grijesis, kako jako grijesis :)
<Mmike> nisu dobri k'o xplane
<Mmike> al' su jebacki
<ivoks> pa to velim
<ivoks> naglasak je na pucanje
<ivoks> i grafiku eksplozije
<Mmike> nah, nije uopce
<Mmike> stovise, grafika je tak, ok
<ivoks> u x-plane ne postoje dva ista oblaka
<Mmike> taj lik koji radi xplane
<BotaniCar> oblaci su dobri samo za pohranu pornografije
<Mmike> je lik koji inace radi avione
<Mmike> i taj mu simulator pomaze da ih radi
<Mmike> IL-2 Sturmovik, recimo
<Mmike> izvrsna simulacija
<Mmike> a ima neka nova, neznam kak se zove
<Mmike> imas 10 minuta prtljanja da uopce poletis
<Mmike> helikopter neki
<ivoks> pa tak je i xplane
<Mmike> te pumpa ova te tlak onaj te prebaci vamo te pomocni generator ovaj te daj to te tu te tamo
<Mmike> da, samo sto je xplane bolji sto se tice fizike
<Mmike> nema premca tu
<hbogner> ma elite je zakon :D
<ravilov> vidi vidi
<ravilov> dva velikokurca nasla se ;)
<Mmike> al' su ovi ostali simulatori i te kako dobri
<Mmike> ravilov, i ja i ivoks imamo male pimpeke
<ravilov> ali zato velike letacke ambicije :p
<ivoks> nemoj ti nis pricat u moje ime
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> (sad je naravno pitanje, kako Mmike zna o ivoksovom pimpeku...)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> pitanje? imam domenu koja mi vise ne treba jel treba kaj napraviti da je odjavim ili samo prestanem placati
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo je nesto za tebe - https://launchpad.net/typecatcher
<ivoks> http://andrewsomething.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/introducing-typecatcher/
<ravilov> SilverSpace, na to ne postoji univerzalni odgovor
<ravilov> koji TLD?
<ravilov> u principu, ako je placena, onda ce nestati sama od sebe kad vise nema sredstava
<ravilov> (financijskih)
<ravilov> mozda naparkiraju neku genericku stranicu na to
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, jednostavnim klikom u thunderbirdu se iskljuci ugnjezdjivanje istog u onaj notifikator :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ha znam zato i pitam jer do sad nisam nikada imao takav slucaj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neka dobra domena? :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: trebam li kaj i kod web hosting kaj napraviti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, taj se mob opce ne cini los, kak ti radi/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bezveze je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tek sam ga skinuo s punjaca, ne znam. Stavio sam kayako app i da se citati, vise cu ti znati reci kad sjednem doma i kliknem malo po njemu 
<BotaniCar> Znas s kakvog telefona prelazim, pa mozes samo hvalospjeve ocekivati :9
<BotaniCar> Idem shefu trljati na nos da je bolji nego njegov iPhone :) 
<Mmike> kak dodajem virutalni interface (eth0:0)
<Mmike> kako da dodam 'rucne' gatewaye?
<Mmike> up route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.21.17.149 eth0
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> up route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.21.17.149 eth0:0
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> ja dodam u konfiguracijsku fajlu ( virt.int)
<BotaniCar> pasmater, kasnim,shef ceka o/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://silverlinux.org/
<SilverSpace> bezveze je
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ta boja je turbo bezveze
<ivoks> to je tvoje jos 7 mjeseci
<ivoks> Registrant State/Province:Zagreba&#269;ka
<ivoks> pff... ne znas ni kojoj zupaniji pripadas :)
<ivoks> zagreb nije u zagrebackoj :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) neznam ni kada sam to pisao a kamo li di sam bio 
<BotaniCar> Jel mene IRC klijent jebe, ili danas nitko ne koristi UTF, samo èræke dobijam umjesto HR znakova 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/
<SilverSpace> žđšćč
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto ja vidim tvoje èræke
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes preformulirati pitanje ?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da ti onda ne znam odgovoriti :) Jesi me htio pitati zasto moj pokusaj natipkavanja HR znakova vidis kao hijeroglife ?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> šćčžđ
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno na klijentu nemas encoding podesen na UTF-8 
<BotaniCar> da li se na bind da nakalemiti DNSSEC ? 
<SilverSpace> pih ia vidim od svis uredno nasa slova osim od tebe
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to ne znaci da 'svi' imaju ispravno podesene postavke :)
<SilverSpace> ne ti pises iz windoza :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj to mislis ? :)
<SilverSpace> pih ode u zatvor gazimir prvi 
<jelly> BotaniCar: trebao bi moć, bind je manje-više referentna implementacija za dnssec
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas neko shtivo na tu temu ? 
<jelly> nemam
<BotaniCar> Plakat cete kad ja pocnem pisati javno vidljive clanke :) 
<BotaniCar> od smijeha ofc :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/486234_10151230005644455_978095928_n.jpg
<jelly> coffee $4 je isto skupo
<BotaniCar> mozda je pojacana kokainom ?
<BotaniCar> ./all-hopes-high
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislis da ce ga izruciti ? 
<BotaniCar> nekak brijem da cemo madjarima odbiti ono sto se amerima ne usudimo :) 
<BotaniCar> Nekako im se nesretno poklopilo da ce Gotovina uskoro doma, moglo bi mu smetati kaj je on robijao,a ovaj ne mora
<dodobas> we be fucked https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTCUY4CUHFU
<datase> dodobas: Title: Facial recognition tech estimates customers gender, age and how often they visit #DigInfo, Views: 12352, Rating: 88.02721%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ne moraju ga izruciti moze i u nas zatvor 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: hranim kroz porez dovoljno trutova, ne bi i ovog, nek ga hrane oni
<SilverSpace> to je stvar dogovora
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> mi ga ovdje mozemo, na primjer, ustrijeliti 
<BotaniCar> uopce ne bi zamjerio nikom 
<SilverSpace> smjestiti ga medu pedere
<BotaniCar> :) !!
<BotaniCar> ti bas zelis da mu bude ugodno :)
<BotaniCar> Stavite ga medju nabildane lezbijke :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ngeK3b
<BotaniCar> jel imam ja gdje u nas rabiti NFC ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: o,da
<igustin> Mmike: mailao sam ti izvadak iz Zakona za onu ovjeru, poslala mi knjigovođa
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima jel ima sensorset kojim bi s NFC-enabled uredjajem mogao , na primjer, otkljucati auto
<BotaniCar> Zamislite kako mi coolnes faktor raste da pridjem autu, telefon u dzepu, i samo malo dodzepnim dijelom protrljam branik, a auto se otkljuca 
<Mmike> igustin, muchos gracias, provjerim
<igustin> Mmike: dužan si joj čevape, samo da znaš :P :D
<BotaniCar> Jedna cacichu za sretan put i dug ostanak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tvjR0j5yEY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tomomi Nishimoto - Brahms : Hungarian Dance No. 5, Views: 289077, Rating: 98.42396%
<SilverSpace> pas kosti windozi lete na atomu 2700 ubuntu se vuce ko kujac 
<BotaniCar> recikliras tene SilverSpace , reci radije, jebes kaj ? :)
<BotaniCar> (jos nisi nekoj rodici prodao taj atom ?!)
<SilverSpace> Atom D2700 @ 2.13GHz
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma nis 
<SilverSpace> sve pobjegle od mene
<Mmike> ctrl-w u xchatu ne brise zadnju rijec :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ili ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9-2jM5RNSs&feature=fvwrel
<datase> Mmike: Title: Jung Lin Performs Liszt's "Hungarian Rhapsody no 2", Views: 2017579, Rating: 92.439652%
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , Mmike, sjajno !
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/408000_10151342321817193_1894923755_n.jpg
 * weshmashian je danas naucio vise o xmldsig-u no sto je ikad zelio
<weshmashian> ali i dalje ne dobivam ocekivane vrijednosti
<Mmike> ako niste znali - cacic podnio ostavku
<weshmashian> w00!
<jelly> Mmike: da, tek sad kad zna da mora ić u zatvor
<ivoks_> bemu hetznera
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kao sto rekoh, ako je na placanje, onda ce najvjerojatnije sve nestati samo od sebe cim prestanes placati
<ravilov> naravno prije toga ces dobit hrpu upozorenja i reklama da produzis
<jelly> <BotaniCar> recikliras tene SilverSpace , reci radije, jebes kaj ? :) <SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma nis <ravilov> SilverSpace, kao sto rekoh, ako je na placanje, onda ce najvjerojatnije sve nestati samo od sebe cim prestanes placati
<ravilov> veseljak
<Mmike> ivoks, sta bilo?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263549_375045315916529_788375163_n.jpg
<igustin> ivoks: hoćeš donijeti sutra na štand neki poster vaše udruge?
<igustin> ivoks: reci ako ne stigneš, pa ćemo vam mi nešto napraviti i staviti
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyODQ
<dodobas> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/usb3-frequency-interference-paper.pdf interesting
<ravilov> 21:06 < ravilov> wow, cyanogenmod.com je down
<ravilov> 21:06 < ravilov> tip koji je vlasnik domene izvodi neke fore
<ravilov> 21:06 < ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/CyanogenMod/posts/10152367978770425
<igustin> [Poziv] od sutra do subote posjetite na Info 2012 zajednički štand HULK-a, HrOpen-a, LZS-a, Ubuntu-HR, SSH-a i SOK-a!
<jelly-home> ok, a... koji vrag su LZS, SSH i SOK?
<ravilov> jao, ne znas za LZS?!
<ravilov> zowey sigurno zna...
<jelly-home> ne znam ja ništa
<jelly-home> Sandi - Ljubav za sve?
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgr2EbPjUhc
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Sandi Cenov - Ljubav za Sve, Views: 75612, Rating: 95.844154%
<ravilov> ooookay
<ravilov> welcome to '90s
<jelly-home> za njih sam se dosjetio, al SSH i SOK 
<ravilov> pa SSH je vjerojatno udruga korisnika ssh protokola :p
<ravilov> (kenjkam bezveze)
<jelly-home> (nisi jedini)
<jelly-home> mozda udruga ljubitelja Björk - It's oh so Quiet
<jelly-home> it's oh so still (ssh)
<ravilov> mozda su ipak u sumi
<jelly-home> jos SOK
<jelly-home> "Learn Perl in about 2 hours 30 minutes" http://qntm.org/files/perl/perl.html 
<ravilov> jelly-home, to me nekako podsjeca na ovo... http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/ars_longa_vita_brevis.PNG
<jelly-home> pa ne bas, ovo je za nekog ko vec zna programirat
<ravilov> aha, ajde dobro onda
<Hrki> ima li kakva linux rjesenja za fiskalizaciju ?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-15
<hbogner> jutro
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n7EGjaxhTWs
<Mmike> w.t.f? :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Banned Skittles Commercial, Views: 29483, Rating: 96.491232%
<hbogner> Mmike, vidio to prije, ali jos smjesno
<BotaniCar> ja ne vjerujem ovo kaj je ravilovpejstao za CM :( 
<BotaniCar> i, dobrojutro, momcine
<Mmike> BotaniCar, repejstaj, nisam vidio
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/CyanogenMod/posts/10152367978770425
<weshmashian> \
<weshmashian> \o*
<hbogner> weshmashian, kaj si to zataknuo cvijet u kosu?
<weshmashian> da, malo za promjenu
<weshmashian> ili mi tumor raste zbog fiskalizacije
<weshmashian> not sure which
<ivoks> necu moci na velesajam danas :-/
<BotaniCar> oo0oo
<hbogner> a to danas pocinje?
<dodobas> yelokao
<Mmike> https://plus.google.com/116028512018932696380/posts/4gDX3HygM3E
<Mmike> kuish ti lika :)
<Mmike> nit slova o 10k dolara :)
<jelly-home> niti o laznom predstavljanju
<jelly-home> cinjenica da to nije demantirao govori puno 
<BotaniCar> govori sve :)
<BotaniCar|2> Svasta, kaj je RHEV baziran na KVMu ? :)
<Mmike> Jel' koristite bookmarke u webbrowserima?
<Mmike> "Dan je dobro počeo, kupujem u dućanu konzervu coca cole za uz kafu na poslu da imam, i kao 100-i kupac dobijem poklon bon od 100 kn. Nije loše za omjer 4.68 kn, kkoliko sam platio Colu, Baba ispred mene na blagajni je imala puna kolica, i da pogled ubija, ja bi sad bio hrpa pepela ;)"
<Mmike> (from a facebook friend) :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: samo kao privremeno rjesenje, ako nekaj vrijedi cijeli dokument, ili URL spremim u DMS 
<hbogner> Mmike, bokmarke u firefoxu syncano
<BotaniCar|2> nego, nije najsvjezije, ali netko je napokon maalo kvalitetniju usporedbu virtualizatora napravio: http://blog.exceliance.fr/2012/04/24/hypervisors-virtual-network-performance-comparison-from-a-virtualized-load-balancer-point-of-view/
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj vasi HAproxy-i logiraju sve ? Mislim, mogu logirati toliko toga da dvojim da sve spremate
<Mmike> da, ja koristim bookmarke tako da stavljam unutra stvari
<Mmike> al' nikad ne vadim van :)
<Mmike> i sad gledam, koji je to mess
<Mmike> imam bookmarke koje sam jos u SADu imao ;)
<hbogner> Mmike, ja svoje u ff imam jos iz 2003-04 :D
<hbogner> nikako d auhvatim vremena za ocistit i azurirat
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, kak ih kontinuirano trpas, trebalo bi ih kontinuirano dovoditi u red. To nije one-time task, i ak tom tak pristupus, nish koristi 
<hbogner> naravno, treba sjesti i pocistiti to ponekad
<hbogner> znam to
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, tak je, nish koristi ;)
<Mmike> brijem da mi se gleda beverly hills cop
<BotaniCar|2> Ima li koji browser integriranu (ili 3rd party) funkcionalnost, da provjeri da li je sadrzaj iza URLa bookmarka uopce jos tamo ?
<BotaniCar|2> Imao sam bookmarka na mrtve sajtove - tonu
<obruT> obozavam korisnike
<obruT> i njihove prijave kvarova
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zanimljiv feature! :) brijem da bi taj smanjio kolicinu mojih bukmarka bar za pet do sest trinaestina :)
<Mmike> obruT, jel' to ono kad dodje i kaze 'omg ne radi, ne radi, sta se desava, popravite'
<Mmike> onda gledas, izgubis sat barem, i nadjes njegov zajeb u njegovom phpu
<Mmike> al' ima ih krasnih koji bar na kraju kazu 'what a moron I am' ili tako nesto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: svima bi :) 
<hbogner> jedini bed kod toga bi bilo da je taman server tad nedostupan :D
<hbogner> žili vez na net ti se resetira :D
<hbogner> ali naravno, hrpa bi se smanjila :D
<obruT> Mmike: prvo obozavam kad mu "usluga ne radi", a ne kaze sto mu tocno ne radi
<obruT> a onda skuzis da umjesto linka za potvrdu neceg klika po linku za canceliranje doticnog
<BotaniCar|2> pa mozes sloziti da provjeri par puta prije nego ti servira listu bookmarka koji vise ne vrijede
<igustin> hoće li biti netko iz Ubuntu-HR na štandu na Info?
<ivoks> igustin: ja sam mislio danas, ali me posao sjebao
<ivoks> igustin: sutra cu biti cijeli dan
<igustin> pošalji Mmikea danas
<igustin> ili Bognera
<ivoks> bojim se da nitko ne zeli
<igustin> mora! radna obveza! :)
<obruT> samo ce se sramotit tamo :)
<igustin> obruT: tebe nisam spomenuo :P :D
<ivoks> Mmike: hbogner netko zainteresiran?
<ivoks> ma nece nitko...
<ivoks> igustin: sorry, fakat sam mislio, ali panika neka uletila i ne znam kad cu biti gotov
<hbogner> mozda, ali jel se moze s autom unutra ili trebam vani placat parkiing? i mogu tek iza 16 kad zavrsim na poslu
<igustin> hbogner: vjerojatno će te pustit autom do kongresnog centra gdje upravo stiže predsjednik :P :D
<hbogner> igustin dakle mogu tak oko iaz 16:30 biti tamo i to ovisi o kolicini posla i prometu
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> neka se predsjednik naslikava, netko treba zaraditi za njegovu placu
<igustin> dođite kad možete, samo neka bude ljudi na štandu
<hbogner> info je isto free upad? da znam jel mogu sa straznje strane gdje ima donekel parking ili se mora na glavni ulaz?
<hbogner> probam doci onda
<igustin> Info je free, pogotovo za izlagače, a ti si taj
<igustin> naplaćuje se navodno Infogamer, ali ne znam točno
<BotaniCar|2> Dodje mi da odem tamo samo da vas pitam o migraciji s linuxa na windowse i prakticnim iskustvima :)
<igustin> a Infogamer je u 7. paviljonu
<ivoks> mozda i ja naletim tokom dana
<Mmike> ivoks, ja mogu tek iza 18 :/
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: odi, pitaj, nema takvih ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije da ne zelim, ne mogu
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: mozda nema po tvom iskustvu :) Salu na stranu, ako odem , mogu se samo doci zahvaliti na pomoci pruzenoj kroz godine, ne da zajebavam :9
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: ne sekiram se, ekipa je spremna i na zajebante-provokatore
<igustin> ne bih ti preporučio, tamo su dvije opasne cure, nije za provocirati ih ;)
 * Mmike pictures igustin with a oily scalp and a bat in his hand :)
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> igustin: jesu mlade, zgodne i slobodne? :)
<Mmike> igustin, ti si tamo cijelo vrijeme?
<igustin> ivoks: kako koja, pitaj ako si hrabar :P
<igustin> Mmike: na žalost, neću doći uopće, bit će ostali tamo
<ivoks> 'pitaj ako si hrabar'
<ivoks> ostario si stari moj, ostario...
<igustin> :D
<igustin> ivoks: ali me neizbježno slijediš u tome :P
<hbogner> ivoks, pitam ja u tvoje ime :D
<BotaniCar|2> goddamn, cure na ljunix standu, that's a 1st :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, niej, tako je vec godinama
<igustin> :)
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen?
<igustin> bude bilo tijekom dana, stay tuned
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: akrapi koje inace mozes vidjeti nisu zene u mojoj knjizi, a placenice ne racunam :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: smart thinking !!
<hbogner> igustin, daj im galeriju od prosele godine :D
<Mmike> igustin, damit :/ nadah se kavi s pivom 
<igustin> galeriju čega? nastupa na Infou?
<BotaniCar|2> da, daj nam galeriju od prosle godine, kad mmike vec ne da
<igustin> Mmike: je, mogu mislit, svaki put do sada si me uspio izbjegnuti :P :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jedno 70% pornjave koju serviramo je - free :)
<Mmike> igustin, force majesticca! :)
<igustin> prošle godine nije bilo cura, afair
<Mmike> igustin, kad si opet tu?
<igustin> ne znam
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kad me moje browsanje uvijek odvede na gay-pony-humping, pa mi je bed, ako gledam tudju galeriju ,bar mogu njegovu perverziju okriviti namjesto svoje :)
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, kak se pornjava lepo vidi na novom telefonu, milamajko
<jelly> 720p?
<hbogner> igustin, a nesjecam se vise
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: 800x420 , ali dolazim s manjeg telefona, tamo sam upalikl pornic i samo po zvukovima mogao probati zakljuciti kaj ova dva pixela na ekranu rade :)
<jelly> a kaj bi radili
<ravilov> vecer
<BotaniCar|2> bok, ravilov
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: dok nis' nabavio novi mobitel, i mene je zanimalo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, odakle gledas porknic? :)
<BotaniCar|2> s repozitorija za koje vileni misli da je dobro sakrio :) Ako ne od tamo, s thehun :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj, stari mob crko srkoz na skroz? bil' da gao, mozda ga uspijem popraviti, za mobilni access point bih ga koristio
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, xtube, tube8, freeponvideos, stileproject, youjizz, pornhub
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: starom telefonu je ekran prestao reagirati na dodir. Brijem da cu ga dati u maksimirskoj za neku sitnu paru 
<Mmike> sve free content
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, u maksimirskoj, a? :) kod debelog darka? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ovak mogu reci da je vilenipervert, lakse mi na dushi odma 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako on radi tamo, da 
<Mmike> mislim da ne radi vise
<Mmike> daj ga meni za sitnu paru 
<Mmike> to je koji ono model?
<BotaniCar|2> Se sjecas Ivice Kneza? Zivo me zanima di je lik zavrsio. Mobitel je HTC click, i ne znam kaj ces s njim dok ne dodjes do faze da ga mozes otkljucati i konfigurirati, a ekran ne radi. 
<vileni> what? kakvi repozitoriji
<vileni> xhamster ftw
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, open in anonymous browser ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> o mamu im...
<ivoks> mikronis ima potrgan SPF zapis
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, IVICA! onaj sto smo s njim u rijeku isli? :)
<Mmike> tj, do njega
<Mmike> vish, moram zvat' adm
<ivoks> sad ce me cut
<Mmike> vileni, xhamster nije kod nas :)
<vileni> Mmike: jos bolje, barem je pouzdan :P :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike:  k njemu, da :)
<BotaniCar|2> vuhuuu 
<BotaniCar|2> PROCS WARNING: 308 processes with STATE = RSZDT
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, imam bezicne slusalice, ojadne, kak da im pojacam antenu ? probao sam staviti foliju oko dijela di je dno antene, i pomoglo je, ali mozete misliti na kaj to lici. Razmisljam da ih rastvorim i jednu bakrenu zicu provedem kroz cijeli onaj dio koji ide na glavu . Ideje ?
<ivoks> mikronis amateri
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj bi?
<hbogner> a ja se jadam na iskon, nedaju imap, samo pop
<Mmike> za 6 eura mjesecno kupis svoj server na hecneru, slozis mail tamo
<Mmike> i jos platis 5 eura mjesecno za tarsnap backup
<Mmike> i milina
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mi otvoris mailbox kod sebe ? 
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam svoje hostinge vec, ovo je od firme di sam poceo radit, imaju hosting kod iskona, jucer dobio mail, i sad vec lobiram preseljenje :D
<hbogner> Mmike, samo 6 eura?
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: zakaj si poceo raditi, to je cesta koja vodi u propast ! 
<ivoks> SPF zapis za mikronis:
<ivoks> v=spf1 include:mkzc.com.hr -all 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, jer treba placat racune :D
<ivoks> SPF zapis za mkzc.com.hr:
<ivoks> v=spf1 mx -all 
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: kuzim :( Svejedno , los potez :(
<ivoks> mx za mkzc.com.hr je postar.mkzc.com.hr, IP 213.147.116.82
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, a eto
<ivoks> a oni salju mail sa 213.202.103.125
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<ivoks> svaki mail server koji gleda SPF (nadam se svi ili vecina) mora odbiti taj mail
<ivoks> poslao sam im mail, ali nece mi moci odgovoriti ako ne poprave SPF
<ivoks> dao bi im gmail za komunikaciju, ali... gmail isto gleda SPF :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam odjebao sve te ne-oabevezne mehanizme. Dok ne postanmu obavezni, rade vise pizdarija nego pomazu
<BotaniCar|2> Probao sam, dobra je stvar, komplicira, maknuo sam 
<ivoks> pa nista nije obavezno
<ivoks> ne komplicira nista
<ivoks> oni su eksplicitno trazili da se svi drugi mail serveri odbiju
<BotaniCar|2> Kak ne, ti sad imas komplikaciju, pardon  - oni imaju
<ivoks> da su stavili ~all, nikom nista
<ivoks> ali ne... -all
<ivoks> da su rekli da su u testiranju, opet mail ne bi bio odbijen
<Mmike> hbogner, da, najjeftinija virtualka 6 eura
<hbogner> Mmike, hmm, budem vidio jos kaj ovi kazu, koje su specke?
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<ivoks> za mali mail server, dovoljno
<hbogner> mail/web server za firmu sa ispod 10 djelatnik dovoljno
<hbogner> 20 giga diska dovoljno :D
<ivoks> pa sad...20 za 10 ljudi
<ivoks> stavi kvotu na 1gb i amen
<hbogner> ispod 10, trenutno 5 :D
<hbogner> ma sve 5
<hbogner> cim vidim sa sefom kaj kaze
<hbogner> a sad gablec pa kava, thx za ibnfo
<Mmike> GEOFIZIČKI POSLOVI
<Mmike> kakvi su to? :)
<ivoks> geofizika
<dodobas> busenje rupa...
<dodobas> detonitanje...
<ivoks> struktura tla
<dodobas> *detoniranje
<dodobas> pa onda odreduju strukturu tla
<ivoks> i onda veli 'tu mozes gradit'
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul! :) thnx
<Vjetar> jelly: moja sućut kao tebi korisniku PBZ@NET (u istom smo sranju danas)
<Mmike> Vjetar, a?
<Mmike> bed kad radis od doma je sto se smijes na glas sam :/
<Vjetar> Mmike: nisu prošli platni nalozi zadani za plaćanje danas
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne smiješ se sam ako imaš još nekog u kući
<Vjetar> Mmike: obrada im je bubnula
<Mmike> "Naime, Grad Zadar traži osobni automobil diesel, s mniminum 1230 kw te 1900 ccm3."
<Mmike> kaj to ima rakete?
<Mmike> Vjetar, eh :) sigurno triggeri nisu radili dobro :)
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> rapidssl wildcard certifikat
<ivoks> 200$
<ivoks> mozes ga koristiti na neogranicenom broju servera
<Vjetar> Mmike: minimumi... to je kao ovo zadnje sa vozilom za plitvice (SUV) za koje je naveden osovinski razmak u milimetrima
<Mmike> Vjetar, LOL :)
<Mmike> nisam to ubrao :) :)
<Vjetar> obišlo je portale
<Vjetar> ministar se pokrivao ušima
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: a u cemu je tocno problem ? 
<Vjetar> upraviteljica Plitvica "pogriješila sam..." itdd..
<BotaniCar|2> pricamo o medjuosovinskom rasponu?
<Vjetar> da
<Vjetar> o natječaju za nabavu vozila (namještenom)
<BotaniCar|2> zasto ga ne bi mjerili uz pomoc bilo koje mjerne jedinice ?
<Vjetar> zato Å¡to se radi o dva metra :D
<Vjetar> i minimalne dužine ne manje od 4700 milimetara
<BotaniCar|2> Haha, znaci nije problem u upotrebi milimetara, vec u kolicini ? :)
<Vjetar> ček da iskopam to
<Vjetar> Mmike: ovo tvoje je auto sa sportskim ovjesom i kožnim sjedalima (obavezna oprema kod detekcije tumora) :D bwah
<Mmike> da, i preko 1000 konja :)
<Mmike> to nit ivoksov mondeo nema!
<Mmike> mislim, to s konjima je greska kojiu je index prenio, rekao bih
<Vjetar> bwah
<Vjetar> index
<Vjetar> kak da nađem nešto tamo
<Vjetar> http://www.index.hr/xmag/22.aspx?id=22&naziv=hrvatska
<Vjetar> Server Error in '/' Application.
<Vjetar> The resource cannot be found.
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj si nam onda to linkao ? :D
<Vjetar> nakon searcha "plitvice"
<Vjetar> pa da vidiš gdje me doveo njihov search :D
<BotaniCar|2> meh, pusti to, vidi ovo: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/148521_10151098150041682_1749728305_n.jpg
<Vjetar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ravnateljica-plitvickih-jezera-kaje-se-zbog-nabavke-skupocjenog-terenca-bilo-je-to-neprimjereno-i-ishitreno/646466.aspx
<Vjetar> 41. Senzor za kišu
<Vjetar> o jebo vas Indexovci
<Vjetar> tko vam je to programirao
<Vjetar> kad upišem nešto u search očekujem da će Enter to pretražiti
<Vjetar> a ne da moram klikati još na "Traži"
<Vjetar> to je par linija .aspx koda
<Vjetar> jedan <asp:Panel> i zdravo
<ravilov> indexu je bas dobro dizajnirana stranica za 404
<Vjetar> je 
<Vjetar> vidi gore kud me dovela
<ravilov> Vjetar, sta nije par linija koda da *NE* pretrazuje na enter?
<Vjetar> ravilov: ako ostaviš default <asp:Texbox> onda nakon enter ide na aktivnu kontru na stranici
<Vjetar> što može biti bilo šta
<Mmike> pa sutra je petak!!!
<Vjetar> Textbox*
<ravilov> Vjetar, pa da, ako imas samo textbox i gumb, onda po defaultu submita valjda
<ravilov> Mmike, TGIF?
<Vjetar> ne
<Vjetar> ravilov: narano da ne
<ravilov> tako radi html jos od 80-tih
<ravilov> osim ako dragi M$ nije nesto svoje izmislio
<Vjetar> ako je aktivna kontrola na stranici bila neka druga
<Vjetar> sve je to u redu ako imaš jedan texbox i jedan gumb :D
<Vjetar> textbox*
<ravilov> pa to i kazem
<ravilov> <ravilov> Vjetar, pa da, ako imas samo textbox i gumb, onda po defaultu submita valjda
<ravilov> a sta tebe toliko pati taj TeX? :p
<Vjetar> :P
<Vjetar> Å¡ta ja znam
<SilverSpace> tuzit cu nekoga u ovoj drzavi za uznimiravanje
<BotaniCar|2> tuzi nas sve, sansa da dobijes raste
<Vjetar> ravilov:  uglavnom, ako je defaultna kontrola negdje drugdje na stranici (kao u slučaju indexa) onda se ona izvšava
 * SilverSpace je ljut #jebemVamMater
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfsgwYO-xts
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: TI SI MOJ HIT - GRUPA 777.flv, Views: 4772, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> ZA DINAMO BEZ MAMICA ! :)
<SilverSpace> faking drzavu 
<SilverSpace> i njene sluzbenice
<ravilov> a to bi ti?
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nemoj sad kenjati, sam si si birao upravu iste :) I, kaj nisi isao u politiku kao mladji :)
<Vjetar> ahahaha!  https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67890_4905007582070_638519981_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> I, kuzim te, neke shalter sluzbenice su zanosne
<ravilov> Vjetar, sta sad, pa ima smisla :p
<Vjetar> ima
<Vjetar> usred leta su izašli iz aviona :)
<SilverSpace> ovo bi fakat bila sramota http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/cacic-mozda-izbjegne-zatvor-hrvatski-sud-moze-ga-osuditi-na-uvjetnu-kaznu-a-josipovic-pomilovati/646797.aspx
<ravilov> pa da, pa nece prdit u avionu
<ravilov> duh
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: izbacili me iz omladine
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: :)))))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> nepodoban omladinski kadar
<ravilov> pa kad psujes
<ravilov> i hoces ih sve tuzit
<SilverSpace> ravilov: rijeci ne ubijaju 
<SilverSpace> se bi ja njih na lomacu
<BotaniCar|2> Legendarnim slovima jednog grafita: Nista vi ne brinite, sve cemo ih pred zid
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: "Ako Mađari pristanu,"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: take je :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tQQYoIWNEQ
<BotaniCar|2> jebeni robocop .. 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: 1 cop vs 30 hooligans WIN, Views: 118616, Rating: 83.529416%
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: nazalost dogovorit ce se da debilcina izvuce svoju guzicu 
<SilverSpace> ja bi Gazimira i Sanadera sad u istu celiju pa nek kartaju belu 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ovdje se radi o dvije stvari koje Index spaja u jednu. Jedno je prebacivanje procesa, a drugo prebacivanje služenja kazne
<Vjetar> ha
<Vjetar> osim toga ostavku je dao, to je trebao ionako davno napraviti (u rujnu)
<Vjetar> jer mu plan investicija nije uspio
<Vjetar> Open My computer, and ... https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/18107_447278475309109_1392872027_n.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, TO!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KYBoVewR0B8#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: BBC F1: David Coulthard Drives Around the Circuit of the Americas, Views: 4159, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> ovaj simulator bi ti trebao 
<ivoks> hm... negdje mi postfix izgubi 10ak sekundi
<Vjetar> ivoks: to je puno
<Hrki> SilverSpace: lol, pa on ide u buksu 
<Vjetar> 1 in 4 men can't see their penis while standing.
<Hrki> jer ti je sve moguce u nasim zakonima, jer su tako pisali, da imas tolko mogucnosti da ni sam bog vise nezna 
<ivoks> Vjetar: no shit :)
<Vjetar> ivoks: sretno s trejsanjem :p
<ivoks> mislim da znam sto je, ali trebam dokaz
<Hrki> ima li kakva linux rjesenja za fiskalizaciju ?
<Vjetar> ha, ponekad ni dokazi ne pomognu
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/balvane-kraj-knina-oborili-aci-da-izbjegnu-odlazak-u-skolu-289603
<ivoks> qmgr gubi vrijeme
<Vjetar> Hrki: http://fiskalizacija.codeplex.com/
<ivoks> Nov 15 11:32:30 jupiter postfix/qmgr[27672]: 01C931380376: from=<ante@init.hr>, size=819, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<ivoks> Nov 15 11:33:00 jupiter postfix/qmgr[27672]: 01C931380376: removed
<ivoks> wtf
<Vjetar> oho!
<Hrki> hvala Vjetar 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jadno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jebo ih ja, opce se ne vidi staza
<Mmike> odakle instalirate google earth?
<hbogner> Mmike, iz apt kolko se sjecam
<hbogner> pitaj me navecer ak nenadjes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sutra cemo vidjeti prvi trening ocekujem guzvu na stazi posto je nova staza
<ivoks> pogresno sam optuzio postfix :)
<Vjetar> ivoks: amavis?
<ivoks> da
<Vjetar> možda pomogne: https://wiki.kolab.org/What_is_happening_to_my_emails_where_are_their._Search_your_postfix_log_to_find_them
<ivoks> ma amavis ujebe
<ivoks> negdje timeouta
<Mmike> kaj nije audacity mogao spektralnu analizu zvuka napravii?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, mene isto veseli bas
<Mmike> jedino, glupan, jedini put kad odlucim otic na hokej je u nedjelju!
<Mmike> tak da brijem da necus start vidjet
<Mmike> hbogner, nema u aptu
<ivoks> i bolje da nisi isao jucer
<hbogner> ma moras dodat
<ivoks> to nije bio hokej
<ivoks> to je bila tragikomedija
<Mmike> gledao sam jucer
<Mmike> kad vidis koji je koeficijent bio na kladionici za olimpiju
<hbogner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ili http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<hbogner> oba rade
<Mmike> neke stvari pocnu cudno izgledati
<Mmike> hbogner, thnx
<ivoks> meni nije nista cudno izgledalo
<ivoks> ono je bilo pusteno
<ivoks> namjerno su izgubili
<ivoks> jedini gol koji su zabili je usao slucajno
<hbogner> Mmike, i vidi kaj ti http://www.google.com/earth/index.html kaze
<hbogner> odi na download
<ivoks> toliko su puta fulali gol...
<SilverSpace> ma ne mogu stalno pobjedivati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne mogu i ne moraju
<hbogner> kako mi google ide na zivce
<SilverSpace> janezi uopce nisu losi
<ivoks> ali ono je bilo namjesteno
<hbogner> kad sam na win nemogu odabrat da skinem nesto za linux
<ivoks> ma daj...
<hbogner> picke
<SilverSpace> spolni organ
<SilverSpace> pickice
<SilverSpace> karakterna osobina
<Mmike> ivoks, da, slazem se
<Mmike> ivoks, al', nitko od vodecih jucer nije dobio
<Mmike> ako sam dobro skuzio
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a ovo je drugi put da smo pustili olimpiji
<SilverSpace> jucer su svi favoriti spusili 
<Mmike> plus, kaj se nisu bunili ovi da nisu placu dobili
<ivoks> jesu
<Mmike> tak da
<ivoks> to je maska za pustanje tekme
<Mmike> kladionice popusile
<Mmike> a ja se, gupan, nisam kladio ;)
<SilverSpace> joj da je bilo na prva tri na tablici stavit lovu 
<SilverSpace> tj. protiv njih
<SilverSpace> skoro 80 
<ivoks> Nov 15 11:46:33 jupiter postfix/smtpd[16070]: rewrite stream disconnect
<ivoks> Nov 15 11:46:59 jupiter postfix/smtpd[16070]: connection established
<ivoks> picka mu licka... mozda ipak je postfix
<ravilov> mozda su u sumi
<ivoks> amavis je
<rut> mozda nije
<Mmike> licka picka
<Mmike> fino :)
<ravilov> sta si probao?
<Hrki> stari moj, kakvu izrael ima vojsku, to nije normalno
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> pa nisu slucajno iz nicega postali velesila
<ivoks> ok... nasao sam uzroke
<ravilov> jesu bili u sumi?
<SilverSpace> u meduprostoru svemira
<Mmike> ultimativni mysql drek
<ravilov> ma sta pricas, mysql je odlican
<ravilov> da nije mysql-a ne bi ni znali koliko su druge baze bolje
<Mmike> a i audacity bas nije neki komad softvera :/
<Mmike> cooledit kroz wine (onaj stari, radi puno bolje)
<Vjetar> Hrki: i mi bi imali da kod nas traje 2 godine služene roka
<Vjetar> ili je to bilo za žene
<Vjetar> a 3 ili 4 za muškarce :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXz4P6EpX3s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Driving in Russia || TNL, Views: 1118693, Rating: 99.229726%
<ravilov> Mmike, ^5
<ravilov> i ja koristim cep2
<ravilov> bahahahaha
<ravilov> @ 1:00
<ravilov> "Don't stop me now!" 
<ravilov> i... bum
<ivoks> NS lookup of kernel.org using 127.0.0.1 failed, no results found
<ravilov> koristi neki pouzdaniji dns :p
<ivoks> ili... slozi bind da actually slusa na localhost
<ravilov> ili to
<ivoks> e.. sad prodje unutar 1 sekunde
<Mmike> ravilov, da, lol ;)
<Mmike> ravilov, kaj je cep2?
<rut> eto ...ipak nije ni postf. ni amavisd 
<ravilov> Mmike, ?!?!
<ravilov> Mmike, CoolEditPro2
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to :)
<Mmike> ja koristim 2000
<ravilov> ijao :)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> ili taki neki
<Mmike> doduse
<ravilov> znaci ja jos stariji
<Mmike> koristim drek
<ravilov> pa to znam
<Mmike> jer ga trenutno nemam
<ravilov> pa radis sa mysql-om, ne?
<Mmike> i to, da
<Mmike> ;)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547024_558405934173499_1131424368_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> mutavi...
<ivoks> zovem mikronis
<ivoks> i velim da imaju problema s mail serverom
<ivoks> i kaze lik 'da, obradjuje se narudzba, dobit cete mailom odgovor'
<ravilov> keyboard error, press F1 to continue
<hbogner> a kaj to radis s mikronisom?
<ivoks> pokusavam nesto kupiti
<ivoks> nis posebno
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> http://www.openspf.org/Why?s=mfrom;id=info@mikronis.hr;ip=213.202.103.125;r=xxxxxx@init.hr;
<ravilov> nesto mi govori da ti kupovina nece bas lako proci
<ivoks> hoce
<ivoks> kod nekog drugog
<ravilov> "necu vise nikad kupovati kod vas jer nemate dobro podesene mail servere! eto vam sad na"
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> a, da im to napravi samo dvoje ljudi, bilo tko pametan bi poslao decke da sloze server 
<ivoks> andorid 4.2 je open source
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se ponovno pocne posjecivati xda forums
<ivoks> Phil Holden, Microsoft's product manager for Windows, seems not to be unduly concerned: "We have a very talented team of developers making sure NT is the most powerful, flexible, and easy-to-use operating system," he says.
<ivoks> kada su ga pitali za linux, 1996.
<ivoks> But staying on top may prove increasingly difficult for Microsoft. The latest version of Linux - release 2.0 - offers 64-bit processing.
<ivoks> :)))
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> "nema razloga za brigu jer smo mi najbolji"
<ravilov> i kako sad covjek da mu ne vjeruje
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ti si za pornjavu preporucio redtube ? https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550754_555546827804935_22308078_n.jpg ?! Kaj, zavucem se u cijev i cekam da padne mrak i kupaonice se osvijetle ? :D
<ivoks> DO JUČER prvi potpredsjednik Vlade Radimir Čačić, tijekom iznimno uspješnog posjeta Kataru uspio je dogovoriti i posao vrijedan 100 milijuna eura za konzorcij hrvatskih građevinskih tvrtki. Kako doznaje Index riječ je o gradnji sportskih objekata, prije svega dvorana za predstojeće svjetsko prvenstvo u rukometu koje se 2015. održava u Kataru.
<ivoks> sta je je, imamo iskustva u gradnji glomaznih rukometnih dvorana
<vileni> ivoks: sta nisu svi osim honeycomb bili open source?
<ivoks> err...?
<ivoks> ah, android
<ivoks> pa android je open source, ali njegov razvoj nije open source
<vileni> da, ali google je dao source za sve verzije osim honeycomb koliko znam
<ivoks> jest
<vileni> normalno, ne njihove alate
<vileni> tj programe
<vileni> pa zbunilo me ovo da je 4.2 open source kad su i 4.0 i 4.1 bili :) osim ako na nesto drugo mislis
<ivoks> a siguran posao vrijedan 100 milijuna eura nekima od njih, poput Dalekovoda, Konstruktora, IGH i Ingre, pomoći će da izađu iz duboke poslovne krize koje ih je gotovo dovela do bankrota.
<ivoks> pa zar konstruktor i ingra nisu vec nestali? :)
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> sad cemo potpisati ugovore
<ivoks> nece imati tko raditi
<ivoks> i onda cemo placati penale kataru :)
<ivoks> vileni: mislio sam na to da su sad izdali source kod
<ivoks> vileni: sto znaci da do sad nije bio open source
<ivoks> i moze se cak reci da to i krsi GPL, jer binary si dobio, a a koda ni k
<vileni> pa to me buni, jer koliko znam uvijek su dali kod
<vileni> odmah nakon izdavanje nove verzije
<ivoks> nikad nisu dali odmah
<ivoks> u biti, kenjam
<ivoks> par dana se moze smatrati 'odmah'
<vileni> pa to :)
<vileni> mene veseli multiuser podrska na tabletima
<ivoks> mikronis odustao od maila
<ivoks> sad me zovu :)
<vileni> jao, search gmaila po velicini
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne :)
<ravilov> vileni, mislim da je mislio - 4.2 source released
<ivoks> Received: from postar.mkzc.com.hr (postar.mkzc.com.hr [213.147.116.82])
<ivoks> haha skuzili su :)
<ravilov> as in, znalo se da bude ali ne i kad, pa eto sad je
<ravilov> ivoks, hoces onda ipak poslovat s njima?
<ivoks> hocu
<Vjetar> uf novi Elemental. Rizično
<BotaniCar|2> torrent link plox ! :)
<BotaniCar|2> toliko ih ne volim da ih moram poslusati prije nego pocnem pljuvati :9
<Mmike> elemental?
<Mmike> nemoj tako
<Mmike> jedna moja bvvsa me silila na mjih stalno
<Mmike> hop-cuperica
<Mmike> na kraju ih zavolis
<Mmike> a i remi je kul:)
<Mmike> onaj shat (ili kako vec) je malo gejav
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino dobro u elementalu je da je onaj njihov reper, fakat dobar reper :) (da, gejav je) , ovo drugo je .. bezveze, muzu socijalnu tematiku i prodaju glas i stas pjevacice .. 
<ivoks> koji lik
<ivoks> 5.10. posaljem mail
<ivoks> 'server ne radi, ipmi ne radi, ne mogu do PDU-a'
<ivoks> 13.11. lik odgovori 'evo me u DC-u, sto trebas?'
<BotaniCar|2> i zakasnjela reakcija je reakcija :) Kaj, imate SLA od 2 godine ? :D
<ivoks> ma... nemam ja nista s njima
<ivoks> ima klijent, koji je zelio s njima raditi
<ivoks> pa eto mu na
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<ivoks> ekipi riknuo PDU
<ivoks> desava se
<BotaniCar|2> PDU? 
<ivoks> al nisu dobro ustekali server
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_distribution_unit
<BotaniCar|2> Ok, meni je prva asocijacija bila na Protocol data unit
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: meni isto, APDU specificno :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , vidim da smo jednako zabrazdili .. 
<obruT> cim cujem pdu odma asocijacija na smart kartice i snmp :)
<BotaniCar|2> Muke po RFIDu :) I tako to : 9
<ivoks> nexus 7 kod nas 375$
<obruT> bavio sam se nekad low level programiranjem/debugiranjem tih pizdarija
<ivoks> nexus 7 u radioshacku 229$
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar|2> o/&
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: torrent link?
<BotaniCar|2> na album, ofc
<Vjetar> imaš na ytbe 720dpi
<Vjetar> album nije vani
<Vjetar> ovo e singl
<Vjetar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l2iKcd2mT8
<datase> Vjetar: Title: Elemental - Neustrašivi ***NOVI SINGL***, Views: 307, Rating: 97.288132%
<BotaniCar|2> pih ! Idem ih poslusati, vratim se da pljunem malo otrova :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: daj si vremena i jedno 3 puta preslušaj stvar, dojmovi variraju nakon više slušanja
<BotaniCar|2> da 3x slusam nesto sto mi se na prvu nije dopalo ? :) Right :) Al, ajcek, da prvi put slushnem :)
<BotaniCar|2> Gitara je ok. Sve ostalo je kak sam napisao iznad, prodaju socijalnu tematiku i nju. Pljuc
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUd9NlTlNBg&feature=watch-vrec
<Mmike> to mi je ponudilo kao sugestiju :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Aeroplane Crash Compilation 2012, Views: 2938272, Rating: %
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: znam da je usporedba overkill, ali meni se recimo nova P!ink nije dopala na prvu loptu kad je album releasan. Kad se pročulo da je  po prvi puta zasjela sa albumom na No 1. američkih top lista, dao sam si truda to još malo prežvakati
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: meni pink/bjork (cisto kao primjeri) nisu sjeli ni nakon N prisilnih preslusavanja, a nisam taj tip da se mucim slusati nesto sto mi se ne dopadne isprva
<BotaniCar|2> Zasto bih prilagodjavao svoj (los) ukus mainstreamu ?
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ha, ne radi se tu o prilagođavanju, to je kao i s filmom, ne učiš sve pri prvom gledanju. Ja to gledam profesionalno, jer sam svirao nekad
<BotaniCar|2> ja to gledam kao uzivaoc. Ako ne uzivam, nema Bo(n)ga da probam opet 
<BotaniCar|2> Nu,svakom svoje, nish ne velim (osim da pink i elemental suckaju, ali to je samo IMO)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ha, to je mainstream, to uvjek sucka, barem malo :)
<BotaniCar|2> ae
<Vjetar> uglavnom moglo je to i bolje je sukus mog dojma o ovoj novoj stvarci
<Vjetar> i dalje su miljama iza recimo TBFa
<BotaniCar|2> ae ae
<Vjetar> jer nema to meni dušu, iako ima stav
<BotaniCar|2> A sad cemo malo i o vjeri, ha ? :)
<Vjetar> :) to čisto sa glazbene strane gledano
<Vjetar> još čekam spot za http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO9Kp-tkGQc
<Vjetar> to ima i stav i dušu
<datase> Vjetar: Title: TBF - San, Views: 1626, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, u biti je to krivo
<Mmike> muzika koja ti se svidi na prvu je najcesce - losa
<Mmike> iako i ja tako radim :)
<Mmike> tu muziku opce ne dozivis, prodje kroz tebe, i aj bok
<Mmike> zato, valjda, ja tako volim tehno :)
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> bacha i bethovena, to ti se na prvu nemre svidjet, nikako
<Mmike> a imaju djela koja su im prepreprejebena
<Mmike> samo treba vremena dat
<Mmike> i to kad slusas, samo to radis
<Vjetar> aye!
<BotaniCar|2> Ne slazem se. I ne bi dubio temu, jer samo mozemo iznijeti svoja gledista na stvar, a sva su ispravna
<Vjetar> ha de gustibus...
<BotaniCar|2> bas tak :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2,da, sam kaj nije bas tak :)
<Mmike> to je k'o hrana
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja kad si velim EOD, onda to i mislim, samo ti pishi :)
<Mmike> ili cuga
<weshmashian> ili cajke
<Mmike> pijes ozujsko i brijes da je dobro
<Mmike> iako u biti nije
<Mmike> to kaj nisi probao nish bolje, ha,jebiga
<Mmike> onda probas nesh bolje pa ti ne valja
<Mmike> al' nemre ti valjat, jer moras, kak vele, acquireat taste
<weshmashian> aha! tu smo! znaci, zato se tebi ne svidja unity!
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> ne, unity je jednostavno nefukncionalan :)
<weshmashian> al' to je zato jer si radio na losem i brijo da je dobro :)
<Mmike> ok je mamama i bakama, vjerujem
<Mmike> nema to veze s ukusom
<Mmike> nego sa korisnosti
<Mmike> na middle-click bih se mogao naviknuti
<Mmike> al na neke druge stvari malo teze
<weshmashian> middle-click?
<BotaniCar|2> mislis da u dizajniranju junitija nije ucestvovao ni jedan ergonom ? Zalosno ako je tako, a anko nije, onda trubis bezveze jer u skladu s ovim iznad, ergonom zna bolje
<weshmashian> mislim, nemam pojma kak izgleda opce unity
<weshmashian> odem dalje trovat mozak hashingom, enkripcijom i soapom
<obruT> weshmashian: nije valjda da se jos uvijek s time zajebavas ? :)
<weshmashian> obruT: da
<weshmashian> obruT: cis tvrdi da mu krivo potpisujem
<weshmashian> i sad nas tri lumena pokusavamo skuzit tko tu koga
<weshmashian> ekipa to ima slozeno u c# i njima dela...
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nije zalosno, unity je slozen za kuharice i sobarice
<Mmike> znam podosta ljudi kojima je unity super
<Mmike> recimo, pre super im je bas ta fora da left-click ne otvara novu aplikaciju ako vec istu imas otvorenu
<SilverSpace> yes
<SilverSpace> zakon
<Mmike> pa onda kad se mojoj mami zagubi firefox, samo tamo klikne, i voila, eto ti na
<Mmike> eto, i SilverSpaceu je super :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace se isto ne snalazi bas najbolje, pa mu ovo pase :)
<SilverSpace> normalno da je zakon
<SilverSpace> ja sam prilagodljiv
<SilverSpace> hebote koja najezda ovih takozvanih mini racunala arm
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zamisli da si vozac formule jedan, i da ti sad, umjesto volana i pedala daju joystick, i eto, sad moras tako
<Mmike> bil' se prilagodio?
<Mmike> kako brzo?
<Mmike> utrke su tu, moras voziti
<Mmike> da, mojoj mami je vjerojatno lakse voziti f1 bolid sa joystickom, pogotovo ako ima correction-control, pa se u biti stara nemre sjebat nikako
<Mmike> al' da ce bas pobijediti u utrci, i nece
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407655_10152259063805254_466314691_n.jpg
<ivoks> LOT is the first European airline to take delivery of the 787.
<ivoks> tko bi rekao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol kriva usporedba
<SilverSpace> zasto na nexus 7 nisu stavili kameru?
<SilverSpace> konji
<SilverSpace> kapitalisticki
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, nije. ok, mozda je kriva sa launcherom, jer nije bas TAK velik problem kako sam ga opisao, al' nemogucnost tvikanja gotovo nicega bez instalacije 
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> sta sad
<Mmike> piaadfdfa
<Mmike> bottom line, ubuntu pokusava biti OS za stefice (tm)
<Mmike> i to nije nikako lose, stovise
<Mmike> fakt
<Mmike> OPET ce mi nestat struje
<Mmike> pa ovi nisu normalni
<Mmike> vec 10 dana popravljaju lift
<Mmike> i svako malo gase struju
<SilverSpace> :) dobro kaj ne nestane zastalno
<SilverSpace> ku u Revoluciji 
<SilverSpace> ko*
<Mmike> gledas?
<Mmike> dobra skroz :) nije k'o lost, al' obecava :)
<SilverSpace> pogledao 
<ivoks> http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/psa-transition-to-cyanogenmod-org
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije lose 
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si k'o moja zena, dosla sinoc doma , upalila mob i rekla 'woooooooooo, pa cacic ide u zatvor!' :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva plocica http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G133999328931
<ivoks> https://fiber.google.com/about/
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> gigabitni link u kucu
<SilverSpace> eh za 20g kod nas
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> gold passport
<ivoks> goldpassport.com
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> imam vise kartica u novcaniku nego novcanica
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> jedni tvrde da swap treba
<Mmike> drugi da netreba
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' imas ti swap upaljen na svojim serverima s hrpom rama?
<ivoks> imam
<ivoks> al ne tvrdim da je bolje sa swapom nego bez
<ivoks> jednostanvo, inercija
<Mmike> ja mislim da je bolje bez
<Mmike> ako imas hrpetinu rama
<Mmike> tipa imam servere di imam 900MB swapa, a stroj ima 64 gige rama. od toga je 14 os cache stalno. i 600 megi u swapu!
<Mmike> za koji kufer?
<Mmike> pokusavao sam naci ono sto je jelly pricao, na lkmlu, al' nisam uspio
<ivoks> ne znam sto je pricao
<ivoks> promijeni swappiness za taj stroj od 64 gige
<ivoks> sta kaze cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<ivoks> vjerojatno 60, ako je to ubuntu
<ivoks> a koliko ti je rama zauzeto?
<Mmike> debian je, isto je 60 default
<Mmike> al' imam to na 5 namjesetno
<Mmike> i dalje swapa
<Mmike> od 64 gige imam recimo 30GB u mysqu, ostalo je cache
<ivoks> 5 je mozda malo ekstremno
<Mmike> cijeli datadir mysqov je velik oko 40GB
<ivoks> znaci, svih 64 gige su zauzeti?
<Mmike> pa uvijek mi je sav ram zauzet :)
<Mmike> ako tako gledas
<Mmike> imam postgres kistre, recimo, 72 gige rama imaju, datadir je oko 80 gb, i savm ram je zauzet
<Mmike> al' cacheom
<Mmike> doduse, postgres nije gladan memorije k'o mysql
<Mmike> pa valjda zato ne swapa tamo nikad
<Mmike> al', sto sam izgubio ako ubijem swap?
<Mmike> 900 megi swapa, koja je svrha toga?
<ivoks> al... ne znam zasto te to muci
<ivoks> ja to gledam ovako
<ivoks> 900mb u swapu ili 900mb koji nece biti nigdje
<ivoks> koje su opcije aplikaciji?
<Mmike> zato sto mi mysql ode u swap nekad
<Mmike> i onda kad se desava swapout, sve stane
<ivoks> u swap ode ono sto se ne koristi
<Mmike> a, ocito se koristi kad mi se swapout desi
<ivoks> i sto ti mislis da ce se desiti kada ukines swap?
<ivoks> mislim, ne tvrdim da nece biti bolje
<ivoks> ovisi sto zelis
<ivoks> ako zelis brzinu, onda je jasno da je gasenje swapa najbolja opcija
<ivoks> ili onemogucavanje swapanja
<ivoks> ali neku burst ti onda moze ubiti mysql
<Mmike> pa, ne kuzim sto sam time izgubio
<Mmike> vele mi da je kernelu swap potreban da bi virtual memory  management dobro radio
<Mmike> da bez toga ima bedova
<Mmike> a onda mi je jelly rekao da je to bio bug koji je ispravljen u nekom trenutku
<Mmike> al' nisam uspio to naci nigdje
<Mmike> nek mi ubije mysql, 900 megi je to. imam preko 10 gigi u cacheu! :) tih jedva giga ne znaci nista
<ivoks> tih 600MB ce znaciti 600MB manje cachea
<ivoks> i to je to
<Mmike> da, na tol'ko rama, to je zanemarivo
<Mmike> stovise, radije bih da mi ubije mysql, nego da pocne swapat i da postane neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> mysql 5.0 kad se zawapa umre sam :) 
<Mmike> tak da je sveisto
<Mmike> 5.1 neznam, 5.5 radi ok
<Vjetar> Mmike: složi testnu okolinu
<Vjetar> nema druge
<Vjetar> i eksprimentiraj sa swapom
<Vjetar> svaki info koji možeš dobiti ovako je ili wild guess ili meni radi(tm)
<Vjetar> jer imaš specifični produkcijski sustav
<Mmike> Vjetar, a jesam, i ispada da swap ne treba
<Mmike> al' mi govore da treba i da krivo radim
<Vjetar> tko ti to govori?
<Vjetar> ako si testirao dovoljno, baci to u produkciju. I naravno, backup je majka
<jelly> gle ak vozis 2.6.32, stavi 500 megi swapa reda radi i nikom nis
<Mmike> jelly, vozim 3.2 i 3.5
<jelly> onda ti ni ne treba brijem
<Vjetar> jelly: ima 900MB swapa od kojih se 600 koristi :D
<jelly> znaci nis
<Vjetar> a stroj ima 64GB
<Vjetar> RAMa
<jelly> u svkaom slucaju mozes vozit bez swapa pa ak dobis page allocation failure u dmesgu nakon nekog vremena, onda znas da jos imas bug, ak ne dobis super
<jelly> Vjetar: to je normalno
<jelly> Mmike: jesi ugasio NUMA
<Mmike> jelly, ne, ovo konkretno je jednorpocovski stroj
<Mmike> ja isto brijem da mi ne treba
<Mmike> al' nemrem doc i rec 'brijem' :)
<Mmike> mozda najbolje da pitam na LKMLu
<jelly> nađi referencu na lwn-u negdje
<Vjetar> ja bi pustio simulaciju produkcije negdje na jedno par dana i promatrao
<Vjetar> Tesla way :)
<jelly> par dana nije dosta, taj bug ak se sjecam se vidi za par tjedana-mjeseci i ovisi o workloadu
<Mmike> jelly, yup, morat cu,     kopam zadnja 2 dana po tome, al' nisam naletio na nista jos
<ivoks> imas pristup cijelom lwm-u?
<jelly> ma to je staro, cca http://lwn.net/Articles/384150/
<hbogner> evo sa info-a, ubuntu je bio promoviran
<ivoks> hbogner: jesi tamo?
<ivoks> ja sam jos uvijek u uredu :/
<hbogner> ivoks, info traje do 19
<hbogner> sad dosao doma
<ivoks> i, sto je bilo?
<hbogner> go a9h
<ivoks> vidim, droge je bilo
<hbogner> grr, neznam pisat
<hbogner> a stajao tamo i zasprehavao ljude :D
<hbogner> je droge bas
<hbogner> nisam ni casu vode tamo popio :D
<ivoks> hehe
<hbogner> bbl, hrana
<Mmike> ivoks, tish ic sutra?
<Mmike> ja nemrem nit sutra
<Mmike> dosli mi neki ameri, moram sastancit :/ 
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, jel' ides na irc pivu?
<ivoks> a otici cu sutra, da
<ivoks> prije tekme
<ivoks> a poslije sastanka
<ivoks> hbogner: jel ima tamo interneta? :)
<ivoks> ono, jel mogu radit?
<hbogner> ivoks, carnet dovukao link :D
<hbogner> kaze Rado da je 600 mega link
<hbogner> apt-get install je dosta brzo prosao
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko skype na 12.04?
<hbogner> Mmike, da, na xubuntu
<Mmike> hbogner, kako dobijem popis kontakata?
<hbogner> huh? pa imas negdje za kliknut?
<Mmike> lijevi klik mi daje ono sto mi se inace desavalo na desnom kliku (away, online, options, prefernces, ...)
<hbogner> ugasen mi laptop
<hbogner> dvoklik?
<Mmike> dvoklik?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> lijevi klik je od indicatior plugina
<hbogner> cek d aupalim
<Mmike> erm, desni klik
<Mmike> a  lijevi klik je ono sto je bio desni klik
<hbogner> jel radi?
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> al' nemrem dobit popis kontakata
<hbogner> sta ti otvori kad se otvori?
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> sad tek kuzim, imam 'activate' na vrhu ekrana
<Mmike> tj, na vrhu popisa
<Mmike> i kad kliknem na to, dobijem kontakte
<hbogner> sad bi ti nesto reko :D
<hbogner> Mmike, sutra s chus piva?
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, nije tak bilo prije, majke mi preko groba :)
<hbogner> Mmike, skajp se promjenio, dize mi tlak
<hbogner> kad ga je ms kupio pa izdali novu verziju
<Mmike> brijes?
<Mmike> da je to do toga?
<hbogner> ma neee
<Mmike> mislim, pa imao sam zadnju verziju i prije
<Mmike> ja krivim indicator applet
<Mmike> najveci drek ikad izmisljen
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> skype nema nikakve veze s indicator appletom
<ivoks> niti ga koristi
<ivoks> zadnja verzija skypea je izasla danas
<Mmike> ivoks, zastso mi right-click na skype ikonu onda da indicator-plugin?
<ivoks> indicator-plugin?
<ivoks> sto je to, prije svega? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> isti kufer k'o kad right-clicknem na mail ikonicu
<Mmike> ili na newrok ikonicu
<ivoks> postoji message indicator, sound indicator, itd
<Mmike> ili na zvucnik ikonicu
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> indicator-plugin objedinjuje to sve
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> skype se ne integrira sa message indicatorom
<Mmike> super
<ivoks> dapace, da bi se pojavio treba ga whitelistat
<Mmike> ja imam mariobuntu onda
<ivoks> ja imam skype 4.0.0.8
<hbogner> dakel jel vas ima sutrea na info?
<Mmike> mene ne
<ivoks> hbogner: dodjem ja, da, samo ne znam tocno kad
<Mmike> izmijenio mi se dan, ne stignem nikako
<hbogner> ja mogu tek poslje posla
<ivoks> lijevi klik pali gasi skype prozor
<ivoks> desni klik da menu od skype
<Mmike> meni lijevi klik da meni od skypea di je na vrhu 'activate'
<Mmike> a desni klik mi da indicator plugin
<Mmike> hahahaha
<Mmike> kak sam glup :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja xfce imam
<Mmike> LOL :))))))))))))))
<ivoks> fakat si mutav :)
<ravilov> jel to Mmike pogubio razum? :p
<ivoks> dobar je openerp
<Vjetar> ravilov: nije Mmike pogubio razum, ve će ubuntu pogubio pamet pri upgradeu. (već vidim horde "meni radi" advokata)
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™!
<Vjetar> jelly-home: :)
<Vjetar> to je uzvrat na jednu staru diskusiju u kojoj se Mmike kleo kako upgrade distribucije kod ubuntua radi bez problema, a ja sam tvrdio kako je za desktop rad najsigurnije napraviti backup i clean install
<Vjetar> naime ovo što je on doživio, da mu upgrade deinstalira pola paketa na stroju i stga se do neprepoznatljivosti, sam već prošao :)
<jelly-home> to mi je isto radilo, na netbooku sam presao sve od 9.04 to 12.04
<jelly-home> na strojevima gdje radim nesto korisno nisam blesav vrtit ubuntu 
<Vjetar> jelly-home: ma u n>60% slučajeva radi
<jelly-home> 60% je grozno
<Vjetar> ha
<Vjetar> mene jedan upgrade ostavio u komandoj liniji
<jelly-home> znaci da ce ti cetiri upgradea 90% strgat sustav
<jelly-home> (1 - 0.6^4)
<Vjetar> jer je deinstalirao fgrlx i time X-e i Gnome :D
<jelly-home> to ja ne zovem trganjem ;-)
<jelly-home> libc6 prestao radit = trganje
<Vjetar> samo zato što moja vremešna ATI kartica više nije bila podržana
<Vjetar> ah
<jelly-home> perl = debconf = dpkg ne radi -- trganje
<Vjetar> još uvijek sam imao CLI :)
<Vjetar> ovo je bio update-manager
<jelly-home> sve ostalo je na zalost standardno stanje stvari kad vrtis debian testing
<Vjetar> heh, debian TESTING, to bi trebalo pisati crvenim fontom 72 piksela na svakom ubuntu releaseu
<jelly-home> al da, ak X-i u pol upgradea s GUI alatom padnu, nije lijepo
<Vjetar> pokušao sam ja to popraviti
<Vjetar> ali se gnome vukao kao lijena mačka
<Vjetar> iz meni nedokučivih razloga
<jelly-home> morti je presao u llvmpipe mod
<Vjetar> pa sam backupirao /home, /etc i napravio clean install
<jelly-home> (softverski rendering 3d efekata... kao u Quake 1)
<Vjetar> to su onomad bile ezoterične sfere znanja za mene
<Vjetar> bilo je neupotrebljivo u radu, to znam
<Vjetar> a googleto je davao jedno zilion rezultata o stgrnom upgradeu na friški ubuntu
<Vjetar> i glavno rješenje koje je svima radilo na ubuntuforums je bilo - clean install :)
<Vjetar> vrtio sam ubuntu neko vrijeme na desktop stroju kao main os
<Vjetar> tamo negdje u razdoblju otkad je izašla vista, do pojave Win7
<Vjetar> i stvarno sam mu dao Å¡ansu, ali khm
<Vjetar> nije to - to
<ivoks> Vjetar: Mmike nije radio update, vec clean install
<ivoks> Vjetar: i zali se sto u unityu ne radi XYZ, a koristi xfce
<Vjetar> ivoks: Mmike je neki dan radio update
<ivoks> zato se vise nas slaze da je pogubio razum :)
<ivoks> 20:37 < Mmike> kak sam glup :)
<ivoks> 20:37 < Mmike> ivoks, ja xfce imam
<ivoks> i to nakon sto je pola sata trubio kako mu skype i indicator apple u unityu ne rade
<ivoks> desava se...
 * ivoks dobio pristup na valve
<Mmike> Vjetar, clean install
<Vjetar> oh
<Vjetar> stvarno si majstor onda Mmike :)
<Vjetar> xfce :>
<Mmike> Vjetar, upgrade je potrgao sve zivo, pa sam instalirao na frisko
<Mmike> da, nije los
<Mmike> 3-4 stvari fale, ili su krivo napravljene
<Vjetar> ma znao sam da si prvo radio upgrade
<Mmike> za vikend ide kde
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<Vjetar> ivoks: vidiš da je prvo bio upgrade :)
<Mmike> da, od 6.06 do 11.04 je upgrade proticao smooth uvijek
<Mmike> ne samo to, sve djidjebaje koje sam imao su se zadrzale tocno kako sam ih imao
<Mmike> odo lec
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-16
<hbogner> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> bHogner!
<hbogner> mMikeDOMA !
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: stvarno ces kde testirati? :)
<dodobas> aaaaaaa moram bicikl na servis odvesti...
<vileni> moram si kokice kupiti za to
<hbogner> vileni, nek stavi web kaveru i live sream :D
<vileni> hbogner: mozemo hangout napraviti
<dodobas> @hlship JVM: a platform for polyglot language deployment. Includes an example language, "Java", mostly used to demo pitfalls and anti-patterns
<jelly-home> uzeo bi odrzavanje java aplikacije nad php aplikacijom bilo koji dan
<dodobas> jelly-home: da... koliko god mi java bila antipatična, php je i dalje na dnu... cak ispod perla...
<jelly-home> haha, "cak"
<dodobas> :D
<jelly-home> perl je izvrstan za glue logic
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, :P
<dodobas> jelly-home: python je izvrsniji :)
<weshmashian> \o/
<ivoks> jutro
<weshmashian> mrmlj, perl :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jel ja to citam da Mmike ide KDE probavati ? :) O, how the mighty have fallen :)
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<weshmashian> ali isto tako - mrmlj, php, pogotovo od samoprozvanih majstora
<jelly-home> dodobas: ma jok, u njemu moram pisati sve natenane
<Mmike> jelly-home, kad neznas :)
<jelly-home> to isto
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> openerp-client
<ivoks> gtk
<hbogner> ivoks, taj openerp koristit zas svoju firmu?
<ivoks> pa bas istrazujem...
<ivoks> moram nesto poceti koristiti jer zaboravljam racune izdati
<ivoks> tocnije, ne stignem
<dodobas> jelly-home: kao... https://xkcd.com/353/
<Mmike> ivoks, trebas konzaalting? :)
<jelly-home> ak je to onaj s letenjem, consider yourself slapped
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> za openerp
<Mmike> btw, brijem da ti je to overkill za tebe
<ivoks> ne, ne trebam; hvala :)
<ivoks> overkill?
<ivoks> pa ima module
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pa ima
<Mmike> ima ih i sap :)
<ivoks> openerp mi je sasvim ok
 * Mmike odrzava openerp instalacije naokolo
<Mmike> doduse, postgrese, pa onda i openerpove
<ivoks> ne vidim nikakav overkill
<ivoks> treba mi 2 modula i to je to
<dodobas> jelly-home: bolje slapped nego spanked...
<Mmike> silverspace: 30°7′58″N 97°38′28″W
<dodobas> Mmike: amerika ? 
<Mmike> amerika
<jelly-home> brrr 30N
<Mmike> skinuo sinoc stazu (betu neku) za rFactor
<Mmike> al' nisam stigao isprobati jos
<Mmike> jer, po novom, moram butat windowse za rFactor :/
<jelly-home> brrr ne znam kak radi zamljopisna sirina
<vileni> Mmike: jesi grobnik vozio u rfactoru?
<Mmike> vileni, o, da :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, samo pejstat u guglo
<vileni> Mmike: to mi jedini plus za igru :)
<Mmike> vileni, ti si lud, igra je odlicna :) malo stara sad, al' odlicna :)
<Mmike> iRacing je bolji, rekao bih
<vileni> Mmike: ne poricem to, ali sto sad :)
<Mmike> jedino, moras placati da bi igrao pa mi  nije bas napeta
<jelly-home> Mmike: tako sam i saznao da ne znam kaj su tropi kaj je arktik
<vileni> u svakom slucaju grobnik + hot hatch auti
<Mmike> ja Sauber BMW F1 vozim po grobniku :)
<Mmike> max downforce, i peri :)
<Mmike> bar mi je jasno zasto F1 nece nikad na grobnik :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a, zash si ne slozis openoffice, i napravis skriptu koja ce ti stvarati novi racun? treba ti samo za izdavanje, ili hoces i knjigovodstvo kontrolirati?
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/hulk.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ne treba mi knjigovodstvo
<hbogner> jucerasnja akvizicija :D
<Mmike> onda ti je openerp svakako too much
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nije, knjigovodstvo je jedan od modula
<Mmike> plus, mislim da si ljepsi/ugodniji template za racun mosh slozit u libreoffice calcu
<ivoks> a openerp mi ubije dvije muhe jednim udarcem
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' te zanima koliko si PDVa napravio na kraju razdoblja?
<Mmike> ili ti je svejedno, jer imas knjigovodju?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> pa onda ti treba knjigovodstvo :)
<ivoks> imam knjigovodju, ali tih par stvari me zanima
<ivoks> ne treba mi cijelo knjigovodstvo, naravno
<Mmike> ok, onda ovo s openofficetom ne drzi vodu :)
<Mmike> "treba ti samo za izdavanje, ili hoces i knjigovodstvo kontrolirati?" 
<ivoks> to s officom ne drzi vodu zbog jos jedne vrlo bitne stavke
<Mmike> knjigovodstvo kontrolirati != voditi knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> koje?
<ivoks> ovdje mogu do racuna i stanja na bilo kojem racunalu
<ivoks> sa officom to zahtjeva syncanje
<ivoks> ovo-ono
<ivoks> jer ne radim uvijek na istom racunalu
<Mmike> sshfs?
<ivoks> i nakon 2 godine sam zakljucio da mi je to tlaka i ne zelim to vise
<Mmike> je, tlaka je
<Mmike> al' mi je openerp jos vise tlakav
<ivoks> pih, ja ga vidim kao isusa
<Mmike> super, if it works for you, jebacki
<ivoks> sam ce poslati mail klijentu
<ivoks> sam ce izgenerirati mjesecni pausalni racun
<ivoks> sam ce izgenerirati racun na osnovu satnice iz drugog modula
<ivoks> ja ne moram o tome svemu misliti
<ivoks> (da, moze se to sve skriptirati, ovo ono - i to su upravo napravili u openerpu :)
<ivoks> moj trenutni najveci problem s openerpom je predetaljan template engine :)
<ivoks> brijem da cu ostaviti default
<ivoks> http://www.icty.org/
<ivoks> Database Error
<ivoks> raspada im se sve :)
<hbogner> ivoks, rh uim radi ddos :D
<hbogner> malo radi malo ne
<ivoks> dobro je poceo obrazlozenje
<ivoks> 200m standard
<Mmike> jutarnji se teli
<ivoks> icty.org se teli
<ivoks> sve se teli
<ivoks> fak, sad nisam cuo bitan dio
<dodobas> sto nije jednostavnije, pricekati... i tako mediji vec imaju sve pripremljeno... samo trebaju pritisnuti 'publish' sve moguce verzije...
<ivoks> ako sam dobro shvatio... nije bilo nezakonitog gadjanja
<ivoks> prihvacena zalba na 'nezakonito granatiranje'
<ivoks> e da...
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> granatiranje je bilo zakonito, nije bilo zlocinackog pothvata
<ivoks> nema alternativne odgovornosti
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> bit ce krivi sto nisu kaznili zlocince
<ivoks> i to je ok
<Mmike> so, here goes the fireworks
<Mmike> wtf?!
<Mmike> kod mene se puca, onak, gadno  :)
<jelly-home> cucki se bune
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> konacno je rat zavrsio
<jelly-home> ae
<ivoks> sad kad bi to veselje pretocili u energiju da se drzava pokrene...
<ivoks> pusteni su! :D
<BotaniCar> Dobio sam pismeni nalog da razmrdam proxy, gateway i pol sikjuritija, da bi shefu radio google earth .. ope ne znam kak to odbiti 
<jelly-home> natoči proxy sam za njegovu kantu
<BotaniCar> pa , jesam, ali avaj, kad nemam nikakav internetwork security, jednom kad se vanjsko sranje nakalemi k njemu, moze i k meni 
<jelly-home> eyup
<BotaniCar> a nemam resursa/para da slozim nutarnje zone u firmi 
<jelly-home> to podneses pismeno kao primjedbu
<ivoks> sad idem na sastanak :)
<BotaniCar> vec jesam, nakon toga sam dobio pismeni nalog .. 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: bar jedno 2-3 puta.  Onda kad se desi sranje, opet ces ti biti kriv jer nisi DOVOLJNO inzistirao
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj mu ne radi google earth?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekoliko puta sam im na pismeno i usmeno nacrtao kaj ce se desiti , ne jebe ih, google earth je jako bitan .. ono, pokrio sam se koliko sam mogao ali mrzim taj osjecaj nemoci kad na kraju ipak moras glupost napraviti
<jelly-home> eh, ti si tamo da primas placu i radis sta ti se kaze u krajnjoj liniji :-|
<BotaniCar> Mmike: IE10 je poceo (napokom) pratiti neke security norme, pa  activeX-i ne rade , uz to proxy ga ne pusta van kak googletu pase (mijenja neke headere i tak) ap ga i to jebe
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je bottom line, svejedno je jadno 
<jelly-home> ak te boli eticki organ imas izbor otic radit drugdje i pustit da se iducem navicu obije o glavu (a onda ce on krivit onog prije ;)
<BotaniCar> jelly: sve znam :( nigdje drugdje ne bude drugacije, u svakoj firmi mi se prije ili poslije desi ovakva situacija .. kaj firma vise radi, tim ranije 
<jelly-home> dok radis samo za tu firmu je jos ok jer niko drugi ne pati -- kad imas korisnike koji pocnu odlaziti zbog odluka od gore... eh
 * jelly-home sve prica hipotetski da se razumijemo
<BotaniCar> pa, to je direktna poslijedica ovog kaj sad radim. Sad sam otvorio vrata sranjima prema njemu, ona ce doc k meni, ja cu kompromitirati servere, Shit will hit the fan, i tak to .. 
 * BotaniCar isto hipetezinura
<BotaniCar> Jer, u realnosti Uprave ne donose odluke protivne savjetu lokalnog eksperta 
<BotaniCar> http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/gang.png
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/live-streaming-s-trga-erupcija-odusevljenja-nakon-oslobadjajuce-presude-/646959.aspx
<Mmike> wtf? pricaju o vinu tamo? :)
<BotaniCar> Oslobodili su Johnya Casha ?
<BotaniCar> VU HUUU !
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2Upy_qxWgpg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Telex - Moskow Diskow (Carl Craig Remix), Views: 28207, Rating: 95.966386%
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA 
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Dschinghis Khan - Moskau, Views: 7859512, Rating: 98.43022%
<BotaniCar> vu-hu, roaming profil od 10Gb, korisnik se cudi kaj mu prvi login na novoj pili sporo traje :) 
<BotaniCar> Fala dragi Bogek na gigabitnim mrezama 
<obruT> "INFO Prestanak rada usluge CARNetovi modemski ulazi (CMU) od 1.1.2013"
<obruT> doslo je i to vrijeme...
<hbogner> BotaniCar, reci im nek kupe google earth enterprize
<hbogner> http://www.google.com/enterprise/earthmaps/enterprise-features.html
<hbogner> povuces jednom lokalno i radi
<hbogner> i nemora vise ic van
<BotaniCar> hbogner: da imam neku paru kupio bi jos jednu  kantu i izolirao njihov segment, pa nek delaju kaj oce :) 
<jelly-home> zasto jos jednu kantu, samo ti treba jedan port 
 * BotaniCar pogleda jellya u chudu i pomisli si kak je taj covjek cesto u pravu
<jelly> neko bi pomislio da imam neke koristi od toga
<ravilov> yo
<Mmike> dodobas, sta bi sa pidginom?
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ne vidim te ;)
<dodobas> pa... imam OSM radionicu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :)
<dodobas> trebao bi me vidjeti na bitlbee
<dodobas> nego... trebas ili ne trebas?
<jelly> nista od {www,http,ftp}.hr.kernel.org se ne resolva
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dodobas, rijesio sve, thnx
<dodobas> nije mongo kriv...
<SilverSpace> koja je razlika izmedu Cortex-A8 i Cortex-A9
<dodobas> no sve je to K... http://labs.codernity.com/codernitydb/
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi ti uzeo nesto od tih malid arm pc_A
<Mmike> dodobas, probao?
<Mmike> dodobas, kolicina skepse koju imam (iako obozavam python) tu je velika 
<jelly> SilverSpace: al, ali jos nista nije stiglo
<jelly> da*,
<dodobas> Mmike: naravno da ne... :)
<dodobas> but...
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha hebga :) gnjavi me sad frend da bi on nesto takvo pa gledam di i kako naruciti
<dodobas> hebes ti freesoftware project... koji nema nikakve informacije o licenci
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SsmlUp 
<jelly> RK3066 ne vrti linux
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha mada mi to nije vazno ako vrti xbmc
<jelly> nista od tih jeftinih arm sranja ne vrti linux ako se neko grdo ne potrudi dobiti kod od kineza i onda ga jos sloziti da hardver radi
<jelly> SilverSpace: budi 100% siguran da xbmc za android radi
<jelly> isti kufer
<Vjetar> Vivax tablet :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: na ovim radi http://is.gd/zvxDB0 bar tako kazu na wiki xbmc
<SilverSpace> jelly: si vidio ovo http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G133999328931
<jelly> vidio, da
<SilverSpace> gledao sam da bi mu xios narucio ali ih vise nema bar za sad nigdje di ih je bilo za nazuciti sve rasprodali http://www.pivosgroup.com/xios.html
<jelly> ak je taj http://is.gd/zvxDB0 stvarno A10, onda xbmc ne radi 100% koliko ja znam, tj. radi uz eksterni player
<jelly> https://github.com/empatzero/xbmca10 tu ga lik razvija
<jelly> tj. krpa... kak se uzme
<SilverSpace> u biti sve je to jos sranje treba malo pricekati 
<SilverSpace> sto sam mu i reko 
<Mmike> jel' prodaje netko kindle mozda/
<ravilov> da, amazon :p
<obruT> ovak python me ponekad nazivcira... mislim, lijepo je to sto te "tjera da pises uredan kod", no jedna krivo podvucena linija i sve ode u kitu
<ivoks> pa da
<ravilov> obruT, to samo znaci da te tjera ali te jos nije natjerao kako treba... da je, uredno podvlacenje ti ne bi bio problem :p
<obruT> koristim ga vec godinama, super mi je za neke projekte, ali to forsanje identacije me nervira
<obruT> naveci problem nastane kad kopipejstas nesto pa se sve razjebe, vise sam svevisnji ne zna sto je gdje bilo
<ravilov> znaci nervira te jedan od kljucnih featurea jezika?
<ravilov> e jbg, pravi programer ne kopipejsta :p
<ravilov> mozda je perl ipak bolji izbor za tebe :p
<obruT> rijetko kopipejstam, ali dovoljno je da te jednom sjebe :)
<ravilov> ae
<jelly> obruT: pa uzmi si editor koji automatski popravi indentaciju
<jelly> ak već pišeš python
<jelly> i ne koristit tabove ni za živu glavu
<ravilov> ??
<ravilov> ja da pisem python koristio bi bas tabove
<jelly> _ne_
<ravilov> vidi se da nisam nikad nista radio u pythonu, jel
<ravilov> a zasto ne, ako smijem pitat?
<Mmike> <ravilov> mozda je perl ipak bolji izbor za tebe :p <-- LOL :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xdfEzFbrc&feature=related
<datase> jelly: Title: Time - Makedonija (1973.  godina), Views: 145527, Rating: 98.615388%
<obruT> jelly: ma koristim ja dva-tri editora, nije bed :)
<obruT> ali me svejedno nervira sto je tako nesto ugradjeno u jezik
<obruT> ko da radim u cobolu ili cemu vec :P
<ivoks> probaj go :)
<obruT> probao
<ravilov> jos bolje, forkaj python i izbaci forsiranje indentacije :p
<obruT> malo sam ga pogledao, svidaju mi se koncepti oko nekih stvari, no trenutno nemam primjenu za doticni...
<ivoks> kako ti se svidja cinjenica da se sve staticki kompajlira? :)
<obruT> svidja mi se sto se kompajlira i sto je static typed...
<obruT> kod vecih projekata bome, pogotovo kod refactoringa nekih stvari, static typing spasava zivce...
<Vjetar> Poštovani kolege, Povodom oslobađajućih presuda ... blablaba... današnje službeno radno vrijeme je do 14 sati 
<Vjetar> upravo sjelo u inbox
<ivoks> pa di radis ti?
<ravilov> da fakat
<ravilov> mozda radi u morhu
<civija> mi imamo proslavu u firmi povodom oslobadjajuce presude :)
<Vjetar> From: Aldott Zoltan
<obruT> cura mi je rekla da kod nje u firmi festa i da se pustaju domoljubne pjesme ?!?
<obruT> kod nas je festa, ali zato sto kolega slavi 40-ti rodjendan :)
<obruT> INA :)
<ravilov> e svasta
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> josipovic je na svoj facebook stavio 'to je tvoja zemlja' od vukova
<Mmike> On: Kaj gledas tu emisiju o kuhanju kad tak i tak neznas kuhati?
<Mmike> Ona: Pa i ti gledas pornice, kaj...
<Vjetar> josipovica sam s liste "frendova" maknuo kad se proseravao o ACTA
<Mmike> zakaj bi itko imao josipovica za frenda na FBu?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja nemam :)
<BotaniCar> Ja imam :) Drzi prijatelje blizu .. 
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Registration
<Mmike> usrat ce i KDE :
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo 3h do prvog treninga
<Mmike> da, necu moc gledat
<Mmike> pomaknulo mi sastanak na 15h
<obruT> Mmike: reci da radis skraceno zbog oslobodjenja generala
<Vjetar> e to BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> Koje, to ? Kaj sam sad napravil ?
<BotaniCar> aha, keep your frends close :)
<Vjetar> e :)
<ivoks> and your enemies closer
<Mmike> obruT, jesam :)
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/652oezb3l/
<rut> kakve ovo veze ima sa multimediom :)
<BotaniCar> nemres dr*at na pornice,ako nemas erekciju:)
<rut> imat ce posla admin foruma :)
<rut> haha
<BotaniCar> Da ih ima, ne bi se mogli radii spam accounti :)
<BotaniCar> No, prije nego se zlurado nasmijem, idem svoje forume cheknut :)
<rut> botanicar jesu ti sredili ip6 ?
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam gledao , a i malo sam skeptican oko ukljucivanja na mail serveru 
<rut> zbog cega ?
<BotaniCar> prva stvar koja mi je pala na pamet je potencijalna velicina koju bi mogla dostici datoteka u kojoj biljezim IPeve oznacene kao spamere
<BotaniCar> druga je stvar lakoca kojom spameri mogu doci do 'one time' adrese
<rut> paranoican si :)
<rut> nije to dobro 
<BotaniCar> ako si na mom radnom mjestu,je .9 brijem da sam i preopusten :)
<rut> onda ti najbolje iscupat kabel i budes bez brige :) :)
<BotaniCar> Zaista je tako , ali nije izvedivo :)
<BotaniCar> 4 real, kaj da napravim kad mi spam lista bude 500Mb file ? Krepat ce mi mail server pri parsanju :)
<rut> istekat kabel :) :) .. nema druge 
<BotaniCar> Do nekih kablova ne mogu doci ! :)
<rut> haha .. pa onda nije tvoj problem :) 
<BotaniCar> I wish :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas ti kaj za reci, ne mora biti ni pametno, oko ovog mog IPv6 mudrovanja ?
<BotaniCar> Ili bilo tko drugi :9
<weshmashian> mi, sasvim slucajno, imamo festu u firmi, koljega slavi rodjendan :)
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/~e-ndicusteam/openerpgit/project_redmine
<jelly> BotaniCar: nope, nista o ipv6 od mene
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne trosis DNSBL?
<BotaniCar> a imas misljenje o potencijalnim problemima koje sam iznio ? Ipak imate mrvu vise prometa od mene 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: DNSBL je prepoznao problem koji sam naveo i ne znaju kaj bi , jos
<jelly> kolega ide upgradeat 10.04 LTS na 12.04 LTS, al za razliku od Mmiketa je procitao na webu da prvo treba maknit nvidia driver i vratit se na nouveau
<ivoks> nikako otici na info
<ivoks> bas lame :(
<hbogner> ivoks, ajde bar u 5 dodji :D
<ivoks> hbogner: imam sastanak od 4 do 5 :(
<Mmike> jelly, kolega ce bit vrlo iznenadjen :)
<Mmike> hbogner, di da odem kupit onaj ap koji su ti macke mi izgrlize?
<obruT> jel zna tko ovako iz glave: koliko fizicka osoba smije registrirati .hr domena ?
<jelly> kolko ima para?
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj upak ga uzimas?
<obruT> jelly: gledam malo onaj DNS pravilnik pa nesto melju do 10 za firme, do 2 za privatne osobe
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/index/routeri/41?filter=9cLQAxAHwAfgB8ADMANQB8AH4AfABUAFAALQBMAGkAbgBrAHwAfgB8AFAAcgBvAGkAegB2AG8AEQFhAA0B
<hbogner> ja sam sebi uzeo  TP-Link TL-WR841ND  ali TP-Link TL-WR842ND je nooviji
<hbogner> ide veci firmvare na njega
<hbogner> tj ima vis emjesta
<jelly> hbogner: istina, i ima izvučen USB van
<obruT> hmm, u FAQ-u pise: Sve fizicke osobe mogu registrirati jednu naplatnu .hr domenu.
<jelly> hbogner: a da je noviji, nije, isti SoC je unutra
<obruT> dakle, mogu imati samo jednu besplatnu i jednu naplatnu domenu ? :P
<obruT> jebote drzava
<hbogner> ma ima veci flash
<hbogner> 8mb dok 841 ima 4mb
<hbogner> i novoji, kao kasnije se pojavio na trzistu
<jelly> da, al u principu u tih 4MB + 32MB memorije stane svasta
<hbogner> bit je koji firmware stane gore
<hbogner> klasicni do 4mb ili veci
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ga ima kolko se sjecam i dodobas isto
<jelly> kajjaznam, stane onaj od 4 i onda jos ima nesto mjesta za opkg
<jelly> bas sam se iznenadio da mogu pakete instalirat
<hbogner> znam da je silver nesto pricao o prednosti 8mb
<jelly> al 8MB je lakse za development jer mogu stavit gore cijelo ono openwrt luci web sucelje
<hbogner> naravno
<jelly> a ak si vec kupio 841ND i da ti se lemit, mozes izvuc USB konektor unutra i stavit neki stick
<jelly> u 842ND sam tutnio Tele2CARNet stick i sad je to instant hotspot
<BotaniCar> <3 lemilica ! 
<hbogner> ma znam to
<vileni> bolje wr703n za hotspot :)
<BotaniCar> ima neki nacin da managiram hyper-v kante s linuxa ? 
<jelly> step 1) instaliras windows na VM u Linuxu
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> hbogner, da, moram majmunirat neki kufer
<hbogner> ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nadao sam se nekom nativnom linux rjesenju , ima nesto takvo ? 
<jelly> koliko ja znam ne
<jelly> al ne znam
 * jelly je samo korisnik
<vileni> pa ne mozes se spojiti ni sa win ako nemas pravu verziju :)
 * jelly ima insecure pptp vpn drito do hyper-v hosta i tamo vrti management
<hbogner> Mmike, os kupit moj?
<hbogner> na kraju nije montiran, jos je u kutiji :d
<SilverSpace> TP-Link TL-WR842ND pod obavezno 
<SilverSpace> 8mb vrijedi puno vise
<SilverSpace> neprocjenjivo
<BotaniCar> vileni: to je jedna od onih tuznih cinjenica
<jelly> SilverSpace: ovisi za sto, za access point sa radiusom i openvpnom, sve stane u 4MB
<SilverSpace> i ima usb
<BotaniCar> jelly: na zalost (ili srecu), ne treba meni, pita lik na #windows-server kak da sad managira server-core instalaciju hyper-v hosta u firmi u kojoj svi imaju linux stanice :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kak bi pomogao covjeku :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: doduse da ako samo treba kao access point
<jelly> BotaniCar: isto kao sto ce managirati vSphere... neka instalira Windows stanicu i gore stavi mgt alat
 * jelly vrti vSphere Client na virtualcu na istom vSphereu ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: to sam mu i preporucio, frkce nosom,ali ce napraviti to. 
<jelly> reci mu da market leader ima istu stvar!
<BotaniCar> Ima neka fora na koju mogu nakalemiti powershell na linuxe ? To bi bilo dovoljno za neki bazicni management hyper-va
<jelly> ok, sad se prebacuju na web sucelje sa 5.1
<jelly> PS 1.0 NAVODNO radi pod wineom al nemoj se zjaebavat
<jelly> jos da nesto strga pa ne znas ko je kriv
<BotaniCar> aha, tak stoje stvari :( hyper-v extension je ionako za noviji 
<BotaniCar> pickulicku i ti virtualizatori, nemres se pod milim bogom domisliti kak managirati hibridnu okolinu s jednog mjesta :) 
<jelly> to sam isto gledao jer vSphere ima CLI API, u, jeli, powershellu
<BotaniCar> ja bi isto cuda htio :)
<BotaniCar> Iduce kaj cu pitati je kak da mercedesa popravim s BMW dijelovima :)
<jelly> "kupi Red Bull"
<BotaniCar> :D 
<SilverSpace> sam ga nemoj popiti
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je to odvratno pice
<jelly> hah, ubuntu ce preuzeti 3.5 longterm
<jelly> debian efektivno vec drzi 3.2 longterm
<SilverSpace> ?
<weshmashian> kak je super kad ti u petak sve proradi kak treba
<weshmashian> i onda, bez obzira na sve, ipak moras doc u subotu delat -.-
<SilverSpace> ima jedan glupo prevedeni string 
<SilverSpace> uređaj je izbacen
<ivoks> joj, jos malo pa gotovo
<ivoks> strgan sam
<ravilov> ivoks, kupit cu ti crazy glue za rodjendan
<jelly-home> gk
<jelly-home> gak*
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDALjY4QnY
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Nickelodeon Gak Ad, Views: 318981, Rating: 95.72383%
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Vjetar> večer hbogner 
<hbogner> oj vjetre
<hbogner> jeste zavrsili u 14 :D
<Vjetar> o da
<Vjetar> hm vmware se hoće updejtat :)
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7982D00F0ADDF7F1
<igustin> Snimke predavanja s DORS/CLUC 2012 -> http://is.gd/Yl6jLP
<hbogner> kasnis :P
<igustin> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-17
<weshmashian> \o
<igustin> treba netko video tutorial za dogradnju RAM-a? :) -> https://vimeo.com/29446925
<igustin> Info 2012, Å¡tand HULK/HrOpen/LZS -> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lzsinfosajam
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-18
<dodobas> yelokao
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-11
<DomaMuff1n> Jos uvijek pushe, fucka mi kroz onaj kontejner za gurtnu od rolete, ne znam kak da to hermetiziram, ideje ?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kod mene, stablo palo na auto
<ivoks> na auto u voznji
<ivoks> lik je imao srece, pa je palo na zadnji kraj
<ivoks> steta sto je auto audi a5 :)
<ivoks> a ja sam mislio da idem dalje od tajfuna :)
<calmpitbull> ola
<budz0r> jutro
<calmpitbull> skoro mi odpuhalo psa
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> oporovecka je zatvorena
<ivoks> to bi nam SilverSpace mogao malo pojasniti
<calmpitbull> danas bas pase kava i tipkanje
<MmikePoso> ivoks: thnx
 * MmikePoso otkazao posjet dubravi :)
<ivoks> brijem da ce nestati struje ovdje
<calmpitbull> gdje to
<ivoks> resnik
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dosta puhanja vise
<flyko> ma tek je pocelo :)
<calmpitbull> ma i meni je dosta vise
<SilverSpace> da bar ove nesposobnjakovice u vladi otpuse
<calmpitbull> onda mora otpuhat audije a to je tesko
<SilverSpace> i zupanicu sa njim :) 
<rut> zpanicu treba dobro prije ******
<SilverSpace> rut: fuj i ti imas zaludac
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> ma sto fuj .. ono je prava milfaca ..
<ivoks> opako
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/882900_574145149301529_570617262_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> to odavno trebalo srusiti
<obruT> ih, pala cigla-dvije i odma panika :)
<ivoks> ja ni ne znam di je to :)
<jelly> tu je malo prije palo drvo preko ceste, razbilo sajbu na autu, vozacica zavristala od soka
<SilverSpace> ja gledao sa krova susjedne zgrade kad je gorilo 
<SilverSpace> opaka je to vatra bila 
<obruT> jelly: ak je zavristala, onda i nije neki sok :) kad ne vristi onda ne valja :)
<jelly> ko zna, mozda je zupanica touch and ugly na van, a u krevetu bottom
<jelly> tough* and ugly
 * jelly has the strangest boner
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/dynamic/00252/zagreb_252591S1.jpg
<SilverSpace> opa pojacava se KHL dolaze i finci
<BotaniCar> Imam php skriptu koja povremeno posalje mail. Mail u zadnjih par dana vise ne sadrzi HR znakove nego crckarije. php.ini ima podesen utf-8 encoding, sama skripta ima definirane utf-8 headere, sistem na "ECHO $LANG" vraca utf-8, datoteke koje sadrze skriptu imaju utf-8 encoding, kaj jos mogu pogledati ? 
<ivoks> pogledaj headere maila
<ivoks> mozda outlook krivo cita mail :)
<jelly> ECHO: command not found
<BotaniCar> ivoks: probao sam i u Outlooku i tandrbrdu , oboje imaju definiran utf8 kao default, ne znam kaj klijent trosi ; kako bilo svi dobijamo krivo
<ivoks> pogledaj headere maila
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak phpmaileru definirati default charset, mozda je on 
<ivoks> sta kazu headeri
<ivoks> masa ekipa koristi php mailer i gotovo 100% njih ne definira ispravno utf8
<ivoks> (sto samo znaci da je php mailer sjeban, al... eto)
<BotaniCar> meni isto smrdi na to, moram izvidjeti kak to defaultati na utf8, headeri kazu da je enkodirano kao utf8
<ivoks> ajde pejstaj headere negdje
<ivoks> mozes maskirati from/to
<SilverSpace> od 2. listopada 2020 nema vise cokolade
<SilverSpace> samo za bogate 
<SilverSpace> definitivno ova planeta ima vec sad viska ljudi
<ivoks> ovaj planet
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar> ivoks: daj mi 10 min, zasjelo mi na telefon i ne puscha me :) TIA ! 
<calmpitbull_> ma kakav visak ljudi...to je glupost
<BotaniCar> ivoks: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<ivoks> base64?
<ivoks> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<ivoks> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<ivoks> ja bi ovo koristio ^
<BotaniCar> <silly> di to podesavam </silly> ? 
<ivoks> u skripti koja salje mail
<ivoks> php mail() prima custom headere
<BotaniCar> sec da vidim kako stvari tamo stoje ( u skripti). 
<ivoks> jel to html ili plain text mail?
<BotaniCar> mislim da je txt
<ivoks> greska je u konverzij u base64
<ivoks> to sto si prebacio u base64 nije utf8
<BotaniCar> kak si tu mogu pomoci ? I, znas li gdje da vidim sto je strgalo stvar ( do pred 5 dana je radilo ok, ne dobijam te mailove svaki dan pa ne znam kaj je strgato)
<ivoks> trebao bi vidjeti funkciju koja salje mail
<ivoks> ovako mogu samo nagadjati
<ivoks> evo sto nagadjam...
<ivoks> netko je uredjivao skriptu koja salje mail
<ivoks> i koristo je pri tom neki ne-utf8 editor
<ivoks> npr., skoro bilo sto na windowsima
<ivoks> a mail skriptu ste slozili da salje base64
<BotaniCar> znajuc developera, sve si tocno pogodio. 
<ivoks> pa onda zacementirate stringove u base64
<ivoks> i to uvalite u mail
<ivoks> i sad, mozes ti nakenjati da je sadrzaj maila utf8
<ivoks> sto i je
<ivoks> ali sadrzaj je base64 'kod'
<ivoks> koji kad se odkodira, nije utf8
<BotaniCar> cek, kako god je editirao skriptu, fajl koji ju sadrzi je utf8 kodiran ( file -bi imefajla mi vraca utf8 ) , to nije bitno ?
<ivoks> nije stvar u skripti vec o stringu 'promijenjeni su slijedeći podaci:'
<ivoks> to nije napisano u utf8
<ivoks> Kod pretplatnika &quot;DIGERA&quot; d.o.o. promijenjeni su sljedeći podaci: 
<ivoks> fak, nisam htio sve pejstat
<ivoks> uglavnom
<BotaniCar> nemas beda. String je dio skripte koja salje mail. I, nad otvorim u nano-u ili cemu vec , vidim HR znakove. 
<ivoks> 'promijenjeni su sljedeÄGi podaci' ovo, kao utf8, uvalite u base64 encoder
<ivoks> onda samo nadji mjesto gdje pise
<ivoks> BASE64
<ivoks> i zamijeni to sa 8bit
<BotaniCar> cini se da Content-Transfer-Encoding nije uopce definiran nigdje ( vuce defaulte od negdje) , uvrstiti cu i to pa probam, javim. Hvala ! 
<ivoks> osim roga
<ivoks> toga
<ivoks> ako mail nije HTML
<ivoks> stavi Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<ivoks> a cini se da nije html
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ravilov> ivoks, sta nije jos bolje "Content-Transfer-Encoding: binary" ?
 * ravilov late
<obruT> BotaniCar: ovako... 
 * BotaniCar sav uh.. oko
<obruT> BotaniCar: ono unutra ima nesto cudno :) za slovo ć ima enkodirano 4 bajta... C3 84 C2 87  sto meni ne lici na nist normalno
<obruT> nije ni utf-8 (jer je u utf8 to C4 87), a nije ni utf-16
<ravilov> mozda utf8 protumacen kao latin1/2 pa konvertiran u utf8
<obruT> latin2 bi bio E6 ak se ne varam
<obruT> imam negdje te tablice, ali se ne sjecam gdje... za sve kodne rasporede, bas zbog ovakvih pizdarija
<ravilov> ma ne... utf8, ali *protumacen* kao latin
<ivoks> uglavnom je buckuris
<ivoks> a oni tvrde da je utf8
<ivoks> u mail headeru
<ivoks> i naravno da se nece dobro renderirati
<obruT> evo ga... http://88.198.178.60/stuff/kodni.html
<obruT> inace, text/html je vjerojatno stavljen jer ima html quot-ove
<ivoks> vjetar je stao?
<ravilov> inconclusive
<ivoks> da, nije
<ivoks> al, moram do hzza
<ivoks> "Mi na DHCP serveru ne mozemo saznati kojoj MAC adresi je dodijeljena ta IP adresa"
<ivoks> (c) Windows administrator (njih 4 komada)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> ivoks: prvo sam mislio da je to bnet podrska
<Mmike> isto tak
<Mmike> 'ali VI ste mi dali dhcp lease'
<Mmike> ne, to je vas ruter napravio
<Mmike> reko, je za moju internu mrezu, ali ne za vanjski IP
<Mmike> pa da, veli lik
<Mmike> sta reko, pa da?
<Mmike> pa vas ruter!
<SilverSpace> lol gledam u filmu likmu nabije golf lopticu u usta a lik ispljune pingpong lopticu 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00612/bura_razanac18-111_612780S0.jpg
<ivoks> idemo na kajak! :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) kuda koji mili moji 
<SilverSpace> ja na kupi otiso camcem uzvodno i poceoo vjetar puhat nisam se mogao spustiti nizvodno nego sam camac zavezao za vrbu i pjesice nazad 
<SilverSpace> kad se smirilo otiso po camac
<jelly> obruT: C3 84 C2 87 ti je utf8 još jednom rekodiran (kao da su bajtovi) iso8559-1 opet u UTF-8
<jelly> npr. echo -e ć | recode latin1..utf8 | hexdump -C
<ivoks> prvi poginuli od nevremena
<jelly> obruT: (ili, vjerojatnije, loše pisana mysql aplikacija i/ili loše importana baza)
<jelly> u Rijeci je bilo dvoje u kritičnom stanju kad sam zadnje slušao vijesti
<jelly> obruT: može i echo -n ć | recode latin2..utf8 | hexdump -C
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/video-zbog-orkanske-bure-poletio-i-jedan-rijecki-vatrogasac---310711.html
<ivoks> frendu razbilo auto
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/575749_669431259755137_1692549186_n.jpg
<ivoks> uletila mu stolica u kombi
<ravilov> jelly, to sam mu i ja probao objasnit, ali nije mi islo :)
<jelly> php+mysql su izvor svog čudnokodiranog sranja
<Mmike> ivoks: koji ti imas stolac uredski?
<Mmike> jelly: SVOG!
<jelly> ko će kod ako ne svoj svog
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XOZshzcu_Y
<datase> ravilov: Title: Nightwish - Ghost Love Score (piano version), Views: 430062, Rating: 99.348%
<jelly> najtviš!
<jelly> ona prva vokalistica im je bila... uf
<ravilov> je, privatno je bila bitch, ali glas...
<ravilov> ali ovo je lik neki napravio vlastiti aranzman na klaviru
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hmzR1CKGtA
<datase> ravilov: Title: Nightwish Nemo (Official Music Video HD), Views: 5309083, Rating: 99.05342%
<api984> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tuK0sk_D1M
<datase> api984: Title: 4 Hours of The Best Epic Inspirational Music, Views: 563212, Rating: 99.310914%
<jelly> s/Epic/Soundscore/
<jelly> score od Jablonskog u The Island mi je bio fantastičan, malo sam se i rasplakao
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSfiE-k-b2c
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Therion - Lemuria (vivo), Views: 244797, Rating: 97.2683%
<SilverSpace> koji stroj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7QPak4Qw88
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Homemade Firewood Processor Detroit Diesel Powered, Views: 5242848, Rating: 95.28843%
<jelly> pas master i e-povoljno
<BotaniCar> pas mater i phpu i groupware aplikacijama :) 
<jelly> z-push phppush2 SoGo wtf
 * jelly gleda open-sors activesync
<jelly> ima ih bar 5 https://github.com/gza/oczpush/issues/1 
<SilverSpace> opet prcko a nisam beckup napravio prije 
<SilverSpace> grrrrrr
<SilverSpace> opet vijetar
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lukfDviCU-o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Western Digital shows off 5mm 500GB drive, new 2.3-inch Red HDD, and cool Formula 1 race car, Views: 16625, Rating: 95.932208%
<Guest13355> try to decode this ,it is link to our page if you get the link send us message. heres the code: 01101000 01110100 01110100 01110000 00111010 00101111 00101111 01110111 01110111 01110111 00101110 01100110 01100001 01100011 01100101 00001101 00001010  62 6f 6f 6b 2e 63 6f 6d 2f 0d 0a   Y3ViZXg=  112 114 111 100 117 99 116 105 111 110 
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<tonil> vecer
<SilverSpace> :)
 * ntcbow wants moar intanec
<ntcbow> na autobusnom kolodvoru u sinju sam imao bolju vezu u internet nego tu u kuci :(
<ntcbow> imali koga iz splita? (sok udruga)
<tonil> hello ntcbow 
<tonil> iz sinja si 
<tonil> ?
<tonil> ntcbow, pitam zato jer sam ja inace iz sinja :)
<ntcbow> lucane
<tonil> opa
<tonil> rumin ovdje
<ntcbow> bio sam maloprije u sinju
<tonil> na kraju hrvaca
<tonil> ah
<tonil> mozda se i znamo
<ntcbow> internet na kolodvoru je super
<ntcbow> lozinka je 12345678
<ntcbow> eto me u kastelima sad trenutacno..
<tonil> op op di si ti krenuo iz lucana?
<ntcbow> ne vjerujem..
<ntcbow> inace sam iz njemacke
<tonil> putujes sada natrag u fatherland?
<ntcbow> ^^ nisam iz lucana krenuo nego u lucane
<ntcbow> nope
<ntcbow> i came to stay
<ntcbow> ako nadzem posao ovde, ostajem
<tonil> cek kako si zavrsio iz sinja u kastelima ako putujes u lucane
 * tonil nista nije jasno
<ntcbow> putovao sam u sinj da bi posjetio rodbinu u lucanima
<ntcbow> pa sam se vratio kuci u k.
<tonil> znam tamo prezime munivrana nist vise
<tonil> ah mmkay sad mi jasnije
<ntcbow> muni. iz lucana?! te ja neznam
<tonil> yep
<ntcbow> al zato znam buljce iz hrvaca :D
<tonil> znam ja jednog buljca bio mi je pedagog u srednjoj skoli
<ntcbow> buljac pedagoga neznam..
<tonil> nikog vise od buljaca inace :/
<ntcbow> eh pa sad ti reci da su to samo neka mala sela.. to ye postalo nujork u hrvatsoj
<tonil> iz hrvaca jos znam matase bosnjake romiće 
<tonil> da 
<tonil> jesi vidio samo kako je se u rekordnom roku dugopolje razvilo
<ntcbow> eh to je bas ono ohoho
<tonil> ja bas svaki dan putujem na faks u dugopolju
<ntcbow> neka, dobra je lokacija za industrijsku zonu splita, jos je tamo triba bit taj ajrodrom
<tonil> da
<ntcbow> bas bi volio znat dalije to neko nesta mislio s time ili se to slucajno tako razvilo
<tonil> nemam pojma da ti pravo kazem
<tonil> a jesi isao na faks pretpostavljam da si gotov sa tim?
<ntcbow> u svakom slucaju, tako je se tribalo vec prije 50god. napravit
<ntcbow> nope no faks
<tonil> :/
<ntcbow> yehh, ali koga j.. bio sam dosta dugo nezaposljen u njemackoj, pa sam ima vrimena za naucit nesto
<tonil> da
<tonil> a di inace radis
<ntcbow> bash, python, php, js, some c, pff sami taj linux sistem, i.t.d.
<tonil> ah ook
<ntcbow> trenutacno neradim
<tonil> ja se trenutno nadam zaposlit u agenciji za ukrcaj pomoraca kad zavrsim faks :/ al jos cu vidit
<tonil> ako uspijem zavrsit faks
<ntcbow> mozda se zaposlim u splitu, onda bi bas osta u hr and forget about f.germany
<ntcbow> koji faks?
<ntcbow> informatika? ili slicno?
<tonil> da menađžment informacijskih sustava spoj informatike i ekonomije
<ntcbow> mhm, pa je nemoguce se zaposlit u tom smijeru??
<tonil> a nemam pojma ni sam
<tonil> valjda ce necega biti
<tonil> ak mi to neuspije onda idem vjerojatno na rig-ove i naftne platforme
<ntcbow> pratio sam jedno vrime burzarada.hzz.hr i bas ima dobre poslove, i to ne samo u zagrebu..
<ntcbow> pa ajde, nemora ti znacit dozivotno ako napravis taj izlet na platformu
<tonil> nemam pojma stari mi je dozivotno tamo
<tonil> :(
<ntcbow> opet bi ja radije poceo bilo sta vezano uz it
<tonil> tako da sam proveo cijelo djetinjstvo vecinom bez njega
<ctcp3> kolko placaju na tim platformama i kaj radis
<tonil> me too
<ntcbow> otac tvoj? na platformi?
<tonil> da
<tonil> ctcp3, zavisi koja si struka informaticari mogu ici kao elektronicari,elektricari,assistant drilleri i drilleri
<tonil> place se krecu oko 160k godisnje za entry levele elektroničara
<tonil> dolara
<ntcbow> uff, evo zadnje sta sam naucio je slipo tipkanje ( http://phoboslab.org/ztype/ ) nebi to zaminio za nista..
<tonil> al prokleto je tesko upast
<ctcp3> upadnes ko sljaker :)
<ctcp3> njih pretpostavljam uvijek traze
<tonil> da,to je pocetak
<tonil> al certifikati koji ti trebaju isto kostaju
<ntcbow> ah eh da, opet ti neces tamo odradit te neke niske poslove.. pa dobro onda
<tonil> tak da moras potrosit oko 3k eura na njih prije nego se ukrcas
<ctcp3> za sljakere-fizikalce?
<tonil> yep
<ctcp3> kakvi certifikati od 3k eura
<tonil> HUET BOISET DP i ostali
<tonil> polazu se vecinom u aberdeenu u skotkskoj
<tonil> iako su nedavno otvorili centar i u ukrajini
<tonil> neznam kako je tamo stanje
<tonil> skotski ti je surivex
<tonil> survivex*
<tonil> neznam kako je stanje kod nas trenutno
<ntcbow> prosli tjedan je bilo torte u splitu :) https://twitter.com/UdrugaSOK/status/398058685433253888
<ntcbow> sta radi slajker?
<tonil> cek iman sliku strukture svega sta ko radi pa cu sad uploadad
<tonil> http://s11.postimg.org/egdy0r03n/Organization_diagram_big.jpg
<tonil> znaci za nas bi neki pocetak bio floorhand ili sap planner pa onda assistant electrician
<tonil> floorhand ti radi najprljavije poslove na platformi
<tonil> znaci spajanje cijevi i ostali imas na youtube prikaz nekih stvari sta radi
<DomaMuffin> Ja nish vise ne kuzim s tim konfjuktorima. Ali, poslije cu se raspisati :) 
<DomaMuffin> Samo sam htio napisati da su krvozedne male bestije
<DomaMuffin> idem, nickserv me zove
<ctcp3> kolko levela ima ova igra
<ctcp3> dodjoh do 24. i odustah xD
<ntcbow> normal/expert? xD
<tonil> da
<ctcp3> normal xD
<tonil> ja sam dosao do 17 normal
<tonil> linko netko na hulk ri kanalu neki dan
<ctcp3> fora ideja
<tonil> da
<ntcbow> probaj neko staro racunalo ili upali firebug pa ce to malo usporiti
<tonil> hm
<tonil> rut, sta ima
<rut> oo tonil 
 * ntcbow is bleeding in edgeland
<rut> evo nista .. kod tebe ?
<tonil> a nist,pokusao sam sa onom nije islo :/
 * tonil je los u udvaranju
<rut> sa onom frendicom ... 
<rut> i sto . odjebala te ili ?
<tonil> odjeb cisti
<rut> ma nevjerujem 
<rut> pa nisi je valjda napao kao divljak neki ?
<tonil> lol nisam :(
<ntcbow> joj, muci me taj spori internet, idem ga iskljucit za danas.. l.noc svima
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-12
<rut> http://peacekeeper.futuremark.com/
<BotaniCar> Dzaba chrometu brzina kad nema activeX-e :) Osim onog bijednog addona koji u vecini slucajebva ne radi :) 
<rut> i koliki ti je rezultat ?
<BotaniCar> Ni kliknuo nisam 
<rut> a kako ces kad imas prastare browsere
<ivoks> nadan u pritvoru
<BotaniCar> rut: imam browsere ispred svog vremena ! :) 
<rut> znam .. netscape ... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> i mi smo na popisu:
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_suicide_sites
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ivoks: fali đulin ponor :)
<ivoks> kad si zamislis... sanader, vidosevic, bandic...
<ivoks> sva tri su bili (ili skoro bili) premijeri i predsjednici
<calmpitbull> jutro
<api984> jutar
<BotaniCar> O, mbstrinze, prkno ti zashijem && srce ti tvoje ! ~4h sam izgubio loveci onu gresku u encodingu juce, ispostavilos e da se mbstring automagicno rekonfigurirao tako da sve kodira kao "Japanese" .. 
<BotaniCar> I opet pokrpah uzrok/poslijedicu, a ne znam sto je izazvalo uzrok 
 * BotaniCar tuzan
<calmpitbull> japanci 
<BotaniCar> Prvo sjebu Fukushimu, sad mene ! :) 
<calmpitbull> Fuskusima je bila samo paravan
<BotaniCar> Do tell
<calmpitbull> sve ti pise na wikiliksima
<BotaniCar> ivoksjelly/ravilov: hvala za pointer jucer, nije bilo to, ali me usmjerilo na pravu stranu u debuggingu
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: vise vjerujem tebi nego svom citanju 'liksa. Sto su skrivali time ?
<calmpitbull> pa da su ti upali...jer svi smo gledali Fukusimu, a nismo primjetili kako su upali u racunala 
<obruT> evo i meni su upali i uvalili neku pornjavu sa japankama... prokletnici !
<calmpitbull> kazem vam....mudri su oni
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: kaj ce oni s nasim racunalima ? Ne negiram teorije zavjere, osim dok ne vidim motiv. 
<calmpitbull> obruT: kak znas da nije to samo japanska pornjava iz kine???
<BotaniCar> obruT: onaj double-wraping koji si uocio juce ne php-mbstring delal :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar cita Uliksa?
<BotaniCar> Ahh, a mislio sam da me netko spijunira kad sjednem na kenju i uzmem 2.3kg knjige da uzivam ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p75x225/1452541_550933744992496_28977096_n.jpg # me in a nutshell 
<jelly> BotaniCar: elokventno
<BotaniCar> Ma, tko je debel ? :) 
<BotaniCar> .coffee BotaniCar
<BotaniCar> .cake jelly
 * datase makes a black, tiny cup of coffee and hands it to BotaniCar
 * datase gives jelly a bacon cake
<BotaniCar> ZOMG! 
 * jelly forwarda BotaniCaru
<BotaniCar> Fala jelly! /me da kavu u zamjenu, nije nesh, ali .. 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: ovi indomulci opet novi kayako izdali :) ( http://wiki.kayako.com/display/DOCS/4.63 )
<Mmike> super :)
<ivoks> venezuela izgubila svaki kompas
<Mmike> ivoks: qua?
<ivoks> lik salje vojsku u ducane
<ivoks> zbog 'incidenata koje je prouzrocila oporba saljuci izazivace nemira u kolone'
<ivoks> a kolone su nastale jer je 'dekretom smanjio cijene u ducanima koji su visoki jer ga tako oporba zeli srusiti s vlasti'
<ivoks> 'koje su visoke'
<ivoks> ludnica :)
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-24897407
<ivoks> veci populisti od nas
<jelly> i šta onda kad vlasnici prestanu naručivati robu i ne bude ništa u dućanu?
<ivoks> onda ce oporba biti kriva za to :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> zla oporba drži ljude gladnima
<ivoks> Za adresu RESNIČKI GAJ 2 2b, 10040 ZAGREB dostupni su paketi u bijeloj zoni.
<ivoks> :(
<BotaniCar> Kaj vam je ovih dana, znate da mi je zivot pust ako ne pisete nista tu ! 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1467318_593752363995733_206502471_n.jpg
<jelly> ivoks: a amis, bnet, h1?
<ivoks> jelly: nitko
<jelly> Mrduša Donja
<BotaniCar> ivoks: lepe si zemi satelitskoga interneta, i bez na neki otok. 
<jelly> pa vec ima kucu na otoku
<ivoks> $ sudo lxc-ls | wc -l
<ivoks> 12
<ivoks> hell yeah
<ivoks> load average: 17.29, 11.11, 6.18
<ivoks> to je deployment HA mysql + HA keystone + HA rabbitmq + shared storage na CEPH-u sa 6 nodova
<ivoks> sve unutar 60 sekundi
<ivoks> na potpuno isti nacin se napravi na EC2, HP Cloud, Azure, Rackspace...
<ivoks> kao i na bare metal
<ivoks> sad idem na wc dok stroj to odradi :)
<tonil> BotaniCar, rofl dobra dobra
<SilverSpace> dansjebem nesto konfiguraciji u openwrt i router mi prestane raditi 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima nesto sto rabbitmq radi bolje nego neki drugi ? Odnosno, kak' to da bas on ? 
<SilverSpace> sreca sto radi safe mod pa ga opet vratim
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa eto, openstack ga izabrao
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj, lxc roka? :)
<SilverSpace> Neonacist saznao da je podrijetlom 14 posto crnac
<jelly> i 90% zidov?
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcPQMZ__09g
<datase> ctcp3: Title: White supremacist shocked by DNA heritage, Views: 155422, Rating: 95.463914%
 * BotaniCar zbroji 104% i vrisne od smijeha :)
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> frend ostao bez kombija
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/901999_10201792570108887_2114176705_o.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/860414_10201792571428920_489043598_o.jpg
<BotaniCar> grdo
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1425335_10201792573028960_1623468141_o.jpg
<ivoks> dobro da nije bio u njemu
<jelly> BotaniCar: nikad nisi vidio crnca hebrejske vjere
<BotaniCar> jelly: u stvari sam vidio jako malo crnaca bez obzira na vjeru. Nema to u Dzubrava,moj selo ! 
<SilverSpace> eto majstor slozio grijanje tj. plinski bojler 1500kn
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vidjem, nema te dugo u Djubrava
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> Da, sad sam u jos vecoj vukoj.. u stvari, tu se ni vukovi ne je*u :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vailant ? 
<jelly> princ vailant
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da expanziona posuda otisla
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imas pojma posto cepaju redovni pregled ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: stripoteka much ? :) 
<drj_cro> -qui
<drj_cro> ups..krivi prozor
<SilverSpace> servis tj. ciscenje kamenca cca 500kn
<jelly> modesti blejz
<jelly> ista doktorica (specijalist) se moze naruciti u barem tri privatne poliklinike 
<BotaniCar> Modesti Blejz <3 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: hvala! 
<BotaniCar> Opet mi apdejtalo skype na 'dozama, a na ljunixu nista :( 
<jelly> budi sretan
<jelly> svaki noviji skype na tulifonu mi radi sve losije
<BotaniCar> Nisam nesretan, samo e cudi da ista azuriranja nisu nuzna za sve platforme
<BotaniCar> Nda, to s skypetom na telefonu, imam jednoprocesorskog LG-a , fakat se osjeti kad ga azuriraju (skype)
<jelly> os kupit kineza
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhWgT4Wi1L8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kim Simpson and Darrin Kobetich - "Zenica Blues" (Bosnian), Views: 2071, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Nisam u lovi,no, kakav/posto ?
<BotaniCar> I, kaj bi znacilo "RTL-language support" ? 
<BotaniCar> right-to.left ? 
<jelly> arapski, hebrejski
<BotaniCar> No, kakav kinez ? I, budi jeftin, obradovao bih suprugu telefonom :) 
<jelly> 4core mtk6589, 1GB, 4GB (2.5GB upotreblivo) + uSD, 4.3", 720p, dualsim, root van kutije ;-) 1400kn
<BotaniCar> s/suprugu/sebe (nakon sto sam vidio broj core-ova) 
<jelly> taj cpu nije nesto, cca izmedju galaxy s2 i s3
<Mmike> frend kupio super tablet
<Mmike> neki iz linksa za 1200 kuna
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak je reko da se zove?
<Mmike> weshmashian: zjagust?
<jelly> ili mozda grafulja nije nesto, can't say
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni bi to svejedno bio kvantni skok. Ako ne iskazem interes do navece, supruga me istukla kutlacom na prijedlog da ti iskrcam 1.4 kilokune :) 
<SilverSpace> kakav je to super tablet
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, nekad pogledam elance i slicne i osjecam se superiorno. Onda naletim na nekog no-name kolegu i manji sam od zrna :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pardon, 4.5" http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jiayu-G3S-quad-core-Smartphone/dp/B00D2QUXVK
<BotaniCar> jelly boja/work_hours ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: siva plastika, brushed metal metal detalji na prednjoj masci, crni ekran
<jelly> work hours prilicno
<BotaniCar> Posteno, baterija je ok ( nema gorilla glass ?) ?
<jelly> ima 1st ili 2nd gen gorilla glass
<jelly> moze se koristiti kao podloga za casu
<jelly> baterija drzi dva dana, zato sam ga i uzeo
<jelly> ali malo mi je prevelik za ruku - dizajn, cigla
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/artikl-010.153.001
<BotaniCar> jelly: ok, ako se nisam javio na /msg do navece, zena mi ne da :) 
<jelly> nema frke
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovo je isti cpu, overklokan na 1.2GHz i u jos vecem kucistu http://www.links.hr/?naziv=smartphone-gigabyte-sierra-s1-dualsim-quadcore-1-5ghz-ram-1gb-memorija-4gb-5-0-touchscreen-wifi-kamera-13-0-mp-bt-usb-android-4-2-bijeli&option=artikl&id_artikl=040.700.011
<jelly> pardon, na 1.5GHz
<BotaniCar> "u jos vecem kucistu" > me pobjegne sto dalje 
<jelly> jedino sto su u taj stavili bateriju od samo 2000mAh a Jiayu ima 2750mAh
<BotaniCar> Krasno, veca kuca a manji radijator :) 
<BotaniCar> E! Poceo je interliber ! 
<BotaniCar> Pa, zaboravio sam, sreca da radio nije ! 
<jelly> mislio sam da se necu moci navici na manjak fizicke tastature, al u landscape modu je tipkati po ssh ili sms na tome skoro podnosljivo
<jelly> jedino zahtijeva dvije ruke
<jelly> huh, ima i noname uredjaja sa intelom
<BotaniCar> malo me jos stra' intela, ima itko ideju koliko komparativno cucla bateriju, naspram armova ?
<jelly> vjerojatno se s te strane ne isplati
<jelly> ah, ima i prekupaca ako mi bude zao da kupim novi http://www.njuskalo.hr/ostali-mobiteli/jiayu-g3s-quad-core-model-odlican-mob-oglas-8521099
<Mmike> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/11/12/036242/sweden-is-closing-many-prisons-due-to-lack-of-prisoners
<SilverSpace> glupi PDA mi nece ocitati SD karticu
<jelly> Mmike: yall ought to outsource the prisons!
<BotaniCar> rent-a-convict, upravo sam si nasao posao u Sveckoj ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbxKbI9Ik4o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to open a can without a can opener, Views: 3510213, Rating: 93.396626%
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/RVbNxY
<jelly-home> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2013/11/ocwdwcu.jpg
<jelly-home> ... napila se ko svinja
<budz0r> probao netko mailpile?
<jelly-home> cim vidim naslovnicu za softverski proizvod slozenu za web2.0 / tabletice, smuci mi se -- sve su iste
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> roundcube mi postaje poprilicno spor
<DomaMuff1n> veliki mailboxi ili nesto drugo ? Mei je glavni uzrok sporosti webmaila to sto ti serveri obicno rade i sve drugo .. 
<flyko> vjerojatno ovo drugo
<ctcp3> "<jelly-home> cim vidim naslovnicu za softverski proizvod slozenu za web2.0 / tabletice, smuci mi se"
<ctcp3> +11111111
<DomaMuff1n> Ako nije 3d igrica koju mogu vrtiti na mobitelu, nije softver. 
<flyko> bas su fancy st osvi furaju metro kockice
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: jeste.  stavis posebno webmail, posebno imap storage, i stvar se ponasa ok
<flyko> windows design language :)
<SilverSpace> otvorim router i odmah se neki susjed spoji na wifi
<flyko> rofl
<flyko> tak je to danas, mobitel ima wifi, mikrovalna i frizider
<SilverSpace> flyko: :)
<tonil> rut, jesi tu
<rut> je
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GkcDZBseoM
<datase> tonil: Title: Hrvatska traži zvijezdu: Toni Kulačin - Rođen u Rijeci od prvog dana, Views: 118543, Rating: 96.40718%
<SilverSpace> koji projekt http://en.code-bude.net/category/linux/openwrt/
<tonil> moras vidjet tog lika
<ctcp3> tonil : to si ti, jel
<tonil> lol civija 
<tonil> ctcp3, *
<tonil> ne ja se ne prezivam kulacin :D
<ctcp3> xd
<tonil> rut, jesi vidio lika xD
<tonil> najjace mi pri kraju kad mu onaj sudac kaze "pazi da te koja ne bi izjebala u mraku"
<rut> ma nisam .. nemam sad vremena za to .. gledam pornjavu .. nisam davno tako dobro nesto gledao 
<tonil> ajd ti i pornjava vidi ovog lika,pornjava je dosadna xD
<rut> ovo je nesto extra !!!
<weshmashian> porn?
<CrazyLemon> yes pls
<CrazyLemon> :p
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-13
<SilverSpace> dan
<tonil> dobro jutro
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LowVhCfLm68
<datase> tonil: Title: Robot Chicken: Hold the Elevator, Views: 2290169, Rating: 98.95441%
<BotaniCar> da li se ikom otvara https://birači.uprava.hr
<SilverSpace> ne
<BotaniCar> Kreteni u drzavnoj upravi su izdali obavijest koja ukljucuje taj link, kao sredstvo informiranja da li mozes na izbore ili ne. Kreteni su jer je ispravan link https://biraci.uprava.hr 
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da su slucajno i drugi osposobili, a ja imam problem .. 
<BotaniCar> Hvala 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj sa Č
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a da, moze se, ali nisu slozili, a stavili su u dokument
<SilverSpace> aha
<jelly> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2362598/KTVU-pilot-names-prank--TV-Producer-tweets-moment-realises-error.html
<BotaniCar> badblocks mi je rekao "Y U using this crap" :) 
 * jelly upravo gleda ručno izbaciti disk koji je do sada prijavio read ili write greške na 127 različitih blokova, ali još nije ispao iz polja
<BotaniCar> Samo 127, ostavi ga jos malo, nisi ni blizu margine :)
<jelly> umire od, ček da vidim, 2012/04/08 10:48:25, []CHL:2 ID:19  Drive NOTICE: Media Error Encountered - 0x504E0FB0 (03/11/00)                                                  
<jelly> godinu i po
<BotaniCar> Svaka mu cast, zilaviji je od saborskog zastupnika 
 * BotaniCar si pomisli da i jelly ima lijene faze, kad pusta disk da se krcka vec godinu i po :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2504398/A-spectacular-mistake-immigration-Straw-finally-admits-Labour-messed-letting-million-East-Europeans.html?ICO=most_read_module
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je u UK otisao tko je otisao, jos malo pa nestalo 
 * BotaniCar preispita svoju odluku da ostane
 * BotaniCar se rasplace
<jelly> BotaniCar: išao sam ga namjerno pustiti da vidim koliko će kontroleru trebati da zaključi da je loš i da ga sam izbaci
<jelly> jebeš UK, Norveška je where it's at
<BotaniCar> kontroler je odlucio da je sposoban podrzati takvu junacinu od diska, pa makar :) Koliko spareova imas ? 
<jelly> dva
<BotaniCar> Ako ikad odem zivjeti u Norvesku, i ako su im zene zaista kao s filmova, moglo bi me razvesti :) 
<BotaniCar> Humpa cupma , dva spera i ovog ne baca van ? Interesantno, ciji je kontroler ? 
<jelly> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24869363 # Somalis in Norway
<jelly> teško je reći čiji je ;-)
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> Dlakocjepu :) 
<jelly> EonStor je nazivni vendor te Å¡katulje
<jelly> ali firmware izgleda jako slično kao i neki drugi, pa brijem da je tu rebrandanja bilo
<BotaniCar> Ahh, imas Koncar storage :) 
<jelly> nije končar nego lab2000 ;-)
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo , ne znam koji su mi drazi (no sarcasm) :) 
<jelly> radi dobro, *kuca u drvo* zadnjih 7-8 godina
<BotaniCar> Duze nego ja :) 
 * BotaniCar zbroji staz i povuce izjavu
<jelly> promijenilo jedno 10 diskova od 24 tijekom života, većina iza 4. godine 
<BotaniCar> Iha, stvarno te/ga prati dobra sreca, ne sjecam se vise da sam imao visoko utilizirane diskove koji su toliko potrajali, u zadnjih 5-6 godina
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<weshmashian> _o\
<weshmashian>  /o_
<weshmashian> jutarnja tjelovjezba
<BotaniCar> Bolje malo razmrdaj biceps vjezbama koje ukljucuju salicu kave :) 
<weshmashian> 18 windowa u jednom screenu, rekord za sad :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: to je u tijeku :)
<weshmashian> caj doduse, ali nebitno :)
<BotaniCar> kava ko i sheshir, 'ocurec kapa :) 
<weshmashian> you can leave the hat on? :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj imas 18 prozora u screenu, kaj delas ? :) Ne odgovaraj , znam, zapocinjes nesto drugo dok prvo nisi dovrsio :) 
<weshmashian> yup :)
<weshmashian> i 8 screenova pokrenutih sve skup
 * BotaniCar pati od iste bolesti ponekad
<BotaniCar> znas da takav rasap fokusa nemre dugorocno biti dobar za tebe ? :D
<weshmashian> zapravo, imam 8 screenova jer zapocnem nes drugo delat, fino si grupiram prozore po screenovima :)
<weshmashian> a znam :) al' samo 3 screena imam attachana odjednom :)
<BotaniCar> Zapravo ti treba odmak od racunala i preispitivanje gdje se vidis za 5 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Ups, ovo sam mislio sebi napisati 
<weshmashian> sto znaci da u bilo kojem trenutku imam 40 prozora... moram preispitat svoj nacin rada :)
<weshmashian> za pet godina se vidim sa motikom u ruci kak obradjujem polje :)
<BotaniCar> Moras preispitati svoju radnu povrsinu, ako ti treba 40 prozora, prozori su neispravni ! :) 
<jelly> kaj bi onda je trebao, imam tri matična screena na radnoj stanici i po jedan na svakom serveru
<weshmashian> jelly: meh, to samo znaci da se moras konektat na server da radis u screenu
<jelly> 12 workspaceova
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: prozori nisu neispravni, koristim tiling window manager, moram priznat da sam produktivniji tak :)
 * BotaniCar gugla tiling :)
<tonil> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> bio bi najproduktivniji da dovrsis ono sto pocnes :) Ili da bar radis stvari u batchevima od 2-3 , ne 40 :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa i dovrsim :)
<weshmashian> u jednom trenutku :)
<BotaniCar> Mhm, a u procesu otvoris jos 7-8 necega :D
<weshmashian> pa, uglavnom su konekcije na servere koji mi trebaju za dani zadatak :)
 * BotaniCar upre okom u uglavnom :)
<BotaniCar> liar liar pants on fiar ! 
 * weshmashian pours tea down his pants
 * BotaniCar prays someone is taking pictures
 * weshmashian lets Tea get in his pants
<weshmashian> :)
 * BotaniCar grabs screenshots hoping for blackmail oportunities later
<tonil> jel itko ovdje mozda pije proteine
<tonil> il neke ostale suplamente prehrani
<rut> to trebas pitat bolje polovice
<tonil> rut, ?
<rut> sto
<BotaniCar> rut: sta sta, k'o da ne znas sta. Di je URL na tu extra pornografiju !
<rut> nemoze to .. 
<BotaniCar> Skrtac. 
<tonil> :/
<BotaniCar> Priznaj, nasao si neki 40+ MILF euroasian squirter site kojeg nema na thehunu i sad ne das jer te sram da babe koje si gledao imaju vise bora nego oni pesi 
<tonil> lol
<tonil> http://youtu.be/UW_kKafCIsg?t=22s
<datase> tonil: Title: Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain, Views: 7433233, Rating: 98.368492%
 * tonil does vidam zarulje dance
<rut> varas se ..
<BotaniCar> Dokazi ! 
<rut> i kad spominjes te bore .. i to moze biti poprilicno sexi 
<tonil> o.o
<rut> to je extra nesto i nemoze :)
<BotaniCar> Je, moze :) Nekrofilicaru stari :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima'l tko ideju di dobiti FQDN za dinamickog IPv6-only hosta ?
<BotaniCar> Nesto kao dyndns, ali samo za v6 
<rut> noip.com
<rut> evo imas AAAA 
<BotaniCar> rut: noip klijent defaulta na v4, zato trazim v6 only, ako ima 
<rut> 93-138-0-157.adsl.net.t-com.hr  .. ajde mi resolvajte koji je ovo IP ?
<BotaniCar> U stvari hoce zamoliti da nadjete koji je IP DomaMuffina ( 93-141-107-79.adsl.net.t-com.hr )
<BotaniCar> rut: ne citas me na /msg, napisao sam ti da se i DSL kod mene doma ocito rikonektao jer se FQDN promijenio. 
<rut> e onda je tako 
<BotaniCar> ...
<rut> al kad je bio muffin gore bila je ova adresa
<rut> sto ja moram prognozirat koju ce ti adresu dodijelit :)
<BotaniCar> Muffin je i sad gore, a ti nisi bio logican, a ni citao sto sam ti napisao. 
<tonil> novi battlefield http://i.imgur.com/UrnUHl7.gif
<BotaniCar> http://www.steaksmoothie.com/?comic=dunkey #Shai-Hulud ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: apropo norveske i "where it's at" .. fakat je http://www.novi-svjetski-poredak.com/2013/11/11/buducnost-obitelji-procitajte-koji-su-planovi-za-unistenje-obitelji-od-strane-novog-svjetskog-poretka/ 
<jelly> heh, http://☃.colobox.com/despair-linux/gentoo.jpg
<tonil> not found
<BotaniCar> jelly: plakao sam od smijeha kad je dpkg napisao da je gentoo kriv za globalno zatopljavanje :) 
<SilverSpace> http://xn--n3h.colobox.com/despair-linux/gentoo.jpg
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije li ljepše kad je sa snjegovićem
<ctcp3> koje su ovo pizdarije s unicode domenama
<ctcp3> http://xn--n3h.net/
<BotaniCar> Sve u cilju da posten sistemac vise ne moze zapamtiti tuced IP adresa, kamoli efkjudienova 
 * BotaniCar se vidi kako mami diktira a sad u internet upisi 'drvo drvo , pa slovima p.i.l.a.n.a. , pa dvije daske
<ctcp3> lol
<weshmashian> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: e, zglob me rastura za popizdit, kupio danas stake da mogu do wc-a ...
<obruT> ne znam sto sam cekao sve ove godine sa stakama... sinoc sam doslovno puzao na wc
<jelly> :-|
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/17ToGBH
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa sto uradi 
<ctcp3> kakav je to kretenski player
<ctcp3> da nemres prebacit na sredinu videa
<ctcp3> debili
<SilverSpace> tportal
<ctcp3> debili
<ctcp3> bar nisam zgasio nakon 10 sec
<ctcp3> ko ih jebe
<BotaniCar> "<robonerd> you shut your mouth when you're talking to me!"
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemam pojma... pazim na jest i pit, no napravio stres na taj zglob pa je valjda trigeriralo
<SilverSpace> hm mozda nesto jedes sto ne bi smio
<SilverSpace> i biljke su zajebane
<BotaniCar> Biljke treba pusit' , ne jest'
<ctcp3> kaj si nezgodno stao il?
<obruT> BotaniCar: slazem se :)
<BotaniCar> Skuzio sam zakaj mi se na 'dozama nedavno apdejtao skajp, a na nixima nije. Izdali su win8.1 patch .. 
<obruT> pa malo sam nezgodno doskocio na nogu, dva dana sam samo osjetio lagano boluckanje, a onda je planulo
<ctcp3> pa kolko dugo ti je to vec
<BotaniCar> Onaj array kaj se rebuilda jos nije pukao, cak bi mogao biti gotov i prije inicijalno prognoziranog cetvrtka, u srijedu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> opet nema nigdje prenosa hokeja
<SilverSpace> naso :)
<SilverSpace> ovi rusii imaju neki zuti led
<jelly> to je komprimirani zuti snijeg, koji se nije smio jesti
<obruT> it is where the huskies go...
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-A7m2XvW8
<datase> jelly: Title: Pas napao dete !!!, Views: 1236742, Rating: 83.853206%
<BotaniCar> Dje nadjoshe tako malog psa ?
<jelly> srusio dete
<jelly> in unrelated news, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=na%A1ikam+se+i+pravim+haos&sm=3
<BotaniCar> link borken ! :) 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vuKOz3kus
<datase> jelly: Title: Našikam se i pravim haos, Views: 661513, Rating: 98.89932%
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=na%C5%A1ikam+se+i+pravim+kaos&sm=3
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCmeA_8htU4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tenacious D - Lasers Dance, Views: 466285, Rating: 97.769126%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHwu-H_KtfU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Fat Cat in pot (attempt 2), Views: 14913582, Rating: 96.00622%
<BotaniCar> http://www.wtsp.com/news/national/article/344293/81/Breast-tissue-created-using-3D-printer #Total recall 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDI58n9F0yQ
<datase> jelly: Title: The Biskitts Cartoon intro, Views: 22680, Rating: 97.41936%
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnux2IEs2L8
<datase> ctcp3: Title: Doris Dragovic - Hej Jugoslaveni, Views: 931877, Rating: 91.34894%
 * tonil does vidam zarulje dance
<jelly-home> jebes takvo bratstvo i jedinstvo koje se raspadne odmah cim umre diktator
<ivoks> Malteški parlament odobrio je u utorak prodaju malteškog državljanstva za 650.000 eura državljanima trećih zemalja.
<jelly-home> ak se prezivaš Sokol i imaš para, možeš biti malteški sokol!
<DomaMuffin> ;=)
<DomaMuffin> cijalno prognoziranog cetvrtka, u srijedu ! :)
<DomaMuffin> 15:59:28  SilverSpace: opet nema nigdje prenosa hokeja
<DomaMuffin> o0o0 , pardon :D
<BotaniCar> Nema beda Muf
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-14
<calmpitbull> jutro
<DomaMuffin> morgen !
<calmpitbull> ma bas je dobro jutro danas
<DomaMuffin>  Kaj ne ?! 
<calmpitbull> to nije bila ironija
<calmpitbull> ajde pitanje....kako dobiti praksu na linux server masinama
<calmpitbull> onu varjantu za 1600 kn 
<DomaMuffin> Radi nesto na linux server masinama
<DomaMuffin> Aha, ti bi paru :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zakumi s nekim politicarem
<calmpitbull> haha
<calmpitbull> ja zelim samo videjt kako se to radi 
<calmpitbull> i da dobijem praksu
<calmpitbull> samo to
<DomaMuffin> Nadji neku random PC kucu i idi obijaj vrata
<calmpitbull> pa to nije losa ideja :)
<DomaMuffin> To ti je najrealnija sansa
<calmpitbull> ma da 
<DomaMuffin> Ako nemas kuma u HDZSDPu
<calmpitbull> pa onda i hocu
<calmpitbull> nisam ti ja takav
<DomaMuffin> Na svoju stetu
<calmpitbull> nisam ti za politiku
<DomaMuffin> Ne moras ti biti, samo da je kum :)
<calmpitbull> i to je istina
<calmpitbull> onda me ubaci negdje i ja lepo delitam kakvu bazu 
<DomaMuffin> :) I nikom nista :) 
<DomaMuffin> imam majstore za perilicu narucene u 08:00 , primam procjene, koliko ce kasniti ? 
<calmpitbull> hehe pa naravno....jos dobijem mijesto u novinama.....neka se pise o meni pa makar i negativno, onda tuzim za klevetu i preselim se u bec
<calmpitbull> 15min
<DomaMuffin> nazvao je pola sata ranije da nema dio i da ce doci popodne :) Steta sto je nazvao suprugu, nije pitala kako zna sto ne radi ako nije ni vidio sudjericu :) 
<DomaMuffin> Prognoziram da cemo ga vidjeti vise no jednom :) 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pa napravio je remote debugging
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ima li tko jaci od Chucka Norrisa? crni pojas osmi stupanj. ima zove se Putin crni pojas deveti stupanj 
<SilverSpace> eto sad je to sluzbeno
<ivoks> weeehaaa
<ivoks> $ ps ax | grep qemu | wc -l
<ivoks> 11
<ivoks> srecom imam 16G rama
<SilverSpace> uh vec dugo nisam qemu pokrenuo 
<BotaniCar> o/
<tonil> oj
<tonil> jutro
<jelly> dan
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5CpvTivbvE
<datase> ivoks: Title: Dell and Open Source: Juju and MAAS, Views: 109, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> datase: unistavas svaku zabavu
<jelly> al to su vjerojatno kvm a ne qemu?
<ivoks> kvm, da
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> qemu je userspace alat
<ivoks> kvm je samo kernel modul
<ivoks> 'samo'
 * BotaniCar prdne u generalnom smjeru kvm-a
<BotaniCar> Lakse strgast' nego postavit' ! :) 
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatno ali istinito fakat mi saucy radi stabilno 
<BotaniCar> kaj je saucy ? 
<Mmike> to je ono kaj metnes na ribu
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> A, pimpek ! 
<BotaniCar> huh, nisi napisao ribicu, sorry :) 
<ctcp3> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=saucy
<BotaniCar> (y)
<ctcp3> jel prati ko onog Dinka Bartulovica prek fejsa
<ctcp3> (wannabe politicara, ekonomista i revolucionara)
<BotaniCar> Da. On mi se ne dopada previse, ideja pokreta mi je u redu, samo me zanima kako bi pristupili realizaciji da dodju na svoje .. 
<BotaniCar> Sto se ekonomije tice, nije njub, sto se politike tice .. recimo da mi se ne dopadaju ljudi koji sve docekuju na noz. 
<ctcp3> da, "ideja pokreta" je ok, al to cini 5%
<ctcp3> po 95% ostalog je teski debos
<ctcp3> nema kulture komunikacije
<ctcp3> politicke strategije
<ctcp3> lik je nula
<ctcp3> + ubacio 50k ljudi u svoju grupu bez njihove volje pa se okolo busa kak ima "50k clanova" a debosi to puse :D
<ctcp3> al nije to kaj mi ide na kurac
<ctcp3> zadnjih mjeseci kak su se ovi debosi U IME OBITELJI i sl poceli gurat
<ctcp3> pa kak je vidio da debili to puse
<ctcp3> poceo i on furat na nacionalizam
<ctcp3> "bog i hrvati"
<ctcp3> "za dom spremni"
<ctcp3> i sl. govna
<ctcp3> a sad je poceo i s isusom
<ctcp3> "isus je jedini put"
<ctcp3> i sl.
<ctcp3> ne samo da je idiot
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ctcp3> vec je i dupelizac
<ctcp3> fakat nemres nac jednog nomalnog na nasoj "politickoj" "sceni"
<BotaniCar> Kulture komunikacije nema jer je medij FB, ne ocekujem cuda od ljudi koji ne znaju ni pisati. Sto se "strategije" tice, mene smeta sto je u stvari ni nema, samo smjernice poput "regijama naloziti da se bave onim sto im ide" .. Populisticka strategija mi je jasna, moras nekako navuci birace.
<ctcp3> Ma nema veze sto je FB, mozes komunicirat normalno sa ljudima, a ne spamat ih, blokirat i izbacivat ak ti nes prigovore itd. Sto se tice ekonomske strategije, to se iz aviona vidi da nema. Mislio sam na POLITICKU strategiju, tj. kak da privuce i uvjeri ljude u pizdarije koje govori, a u tom je isto nula :D
<BotaniCar> Uostalom , kaj jamras :) "kultura komunikacije" kaze i da ne pises na ircu 30 linija neceg sto stane u jednu, nije to samo psovanje :) 
<ctcp3> Ko sto velis, strategija su mu populisticka sranja koja i malo dijete prokuzi
 * ctcp3 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
 * BotaniCar decapitates the pinguin, cleans it, grills and gives a nice piece to ctcp3
<ctcp3> Najbolje su mu fore kak ce svako imat placu bar 10-15000 kn
<ctcp3> A sad je poceo vadit cifre od 4000 eura i sl.
<BotaniCar> a gle, ako mogu imati tu placu vani, zasto ne bi mogao (za isti posao ) i tu ?
<ctcp3> Pa OK, teoretski se slazem s tim
<ctcp3> Al poanta je da on to sere bezveze
<ctcp3> vadi takve pizdarije iz rukava
<ctcp3> Nigdje ne objasnjava KAKO i sl.
<ctcp3> tipicno politicko "jer ja tak velim, vjerujte mi na moje lijepe oci"
<BotaniCar> Pitao sam u vezi toga, tvrdi da je tome tako jer se boje da im ne ukradu metodologiju. To je po meni potpuno krivo ( ako zelis da narodu bude bolje, i imas nacin, tak je svejedno tko ce to provesti). Prije nego to sve proglasim zlabranjem,cekam poziv na prvi sastanak stranke da cujem od Karina sto ce mi reci kad ga pitam stvar-dvije.
<ctcp3> Da, vidio sam to, "boji se da mu ne ukradu ideje". Jeftini izgovor za to sto nema pojma o icemu. A sva ta "metodologija" i "ekonomske ideje" vuce zapravo iz knjige onog Karina tak da mu je ionak sve javno
<ctcp3> Kolko sam vidio, taj Karino isto mantra bezveze. Vec sam vidio da su ga ljudi pitali konkretnije stvari, pa nije znao nis rec
<BotaniCar> Di si to vidio ? Ja se mjesecima lomim da ga ulovim direktno.
<ctcp3> Pa pisali su ljudi po FBu kak su ga pitali (uzivo), pa im nije nis rekao
<ctcp3> npr ima onaj neki radio liberum
<ctcp3> oni su isli malo vise cackat oko njih
<ctcp3> pa nisu dobili nis konkretno od odgovora
<BotaniCar> Ako cemo tako, mozda ti ljudi lazu :) Dok ne vidim da se frajer pojavi na FB i osobno nesto odgovori,sve uzimam s zrnom soli i cekam priliku da ga sam pitam.  Radio liberum ? Oni koji su napravili fotomontazu koja ih prikazuje kao HDZ placenike, pa se poslije ispricali zbog toga ?
<ctcp3> montazu ZAJEDNO?
<BotaniCar> Jesteda
<ctcp3> nisam to vidio, al sam vidio da su ih pljuvali
<ctcp3> zbog populizma i sl.
<ctcp3> to nakon sto su probali malo detaljnije sa njima pricati
<ctcp3> s Karinom itd
<BotaniCar> Velim, pljuvanje se ne usudim shvatiti ozbiljno, znas kak vele, za dobrim se konjem prasina dize
<ctcp3> istina
<ctcp3> al opcenit dojam o tom Dinku je da je lik egoisticni kreten, ne bas nekakvog IQ-a
<BotaniCar> Zanima me sto ce ORaH ( stranka Mirele H.) ponuditi
<ctcp3> a sto se Karina tice, on mi zgleda ko marioneta, lik nema pojma sta ovaj Dinko radi nit kak se odnosi sa ljudima
<BotaniCar> A gle, frajer (Bartulovic) je fino situiran, ima respektabilan zivotopis. ne mogu ga podijeliti s nulom jer je populista, ocito bolje pliva u ovim vodama od mene.
<BotaniCar> Otkud si zakljucio da nema pojma kaj Bartulovic radi ? 
<ctcp3> zato jer je lik umjeren i miran tip, neagresivan
<ctcp3> a ovaj Bartulovic je nabrijan
<ctcp3> da sam ja Karino i da vidim kak Bartulovic komunicira s ljudima, dao bi mu nogu
<BotaniCar> no, da sam ja miran, odgovaralo bi mi da s divljim rvatinama ti pricas dok ja radim na miru. Izvlacis zakljucke (imo) iz prsta 
<ctcp3> jer lik radi antireklamu
<BotaniCar> Antireklama je reklam
<BotaniCar> *reklama
<ctcp3> ma nije to rijec o "divljim hrvatima"
<ctcp3> pitaju ga ljudi za nes konkretnije
<ctcp3> on im nis ne odgovori il kaze "zato jer ja tak velim"
<ctcp3> u tom stilu
<ctcp3> kad ljudi svejedno pitaju dalje
<ctcp3> banira ih iz grupe :)))
<ctcp3> zisku, ovak normalni ljudi koji se oce ukljucit i doprinjet
<ctcp3> bano je doslovno par tisuca ljudi
<BotaniCar> Sad trkeljas, na toj sam stranici skoro godinu dana i pitao sam stvari zbog kojih bi banao sam sebe, jos nisu :) 
<ctcp3> jer se liku neda komunicirat sa ljudima
<ctcp3> e pa ja sam vidio drugacije slucajeve
<ctcp3> likova "strategija" je da danonocno pejsta svoje pripremljene slike i kilometarske tekstove
<ctcp3> koje ponavlja ko papagaj
<BotaniCar> Vidio si, ili si citao da se ljudi zale na tako nesto ? Ja sam vidio samo ovo drugo
<ctcp3> a kad ga neko nes konkretnije pita,  samo opet pejsta jedno te isto
<ctcp3> vidio sam sam
<ctcp3> vjerojatno si propustio
<ctcp3> jer lik zbrise cijelu komunikaciju
<BotaniCar> Ja sam ga pitao svasta konkretno, zaista treba pitati po 4x, ali sam uvijek dobio odgovor
<ctcp3> sve postove od likova koje banira
<ctcp3> tak da nemres vidjet sta gdje kako
<ctcp3> a gle, imam ja negdje saveano takve debilane
<ctcp3> napravio sam screenshotove
<BotaniCar> I, razlucimo "on" i "admini FB stranice". Lako moze biti da ona bedasta Darinka brise sto joj se oce , ili netko treci
<ctcp3> napado je i onog Davora Pavunu, pljuvo ga ko kreten
<ctcp3> ne, bas je o Dinku rijec
<BotaniCar> I imao je pravo. Lik prvo da pismenu podrsku, a onda se pravi da nije 
<ctcp3> ima hrpa primjera
<ctcp3> ljudi ga ispituju nes
<ctcp3> on copy/pastea svoja govna
<ctcp3> ljudi mu vele da ih ne zanima to vec da drugo pitaju
<ctcp3> on ih napadne
<ctcp3> ljudi odgovore
<ctcp3> on ih banira i zbrise postove
<BotaniCar> pda, to je i meni radio  :) Pitas jos 3x ljubazno, pa nema nacina da ti ne odgovori. ja sam svoje uvijek dobio
<ctcp3> pa ak je Pavuna i dao podrsku, drago mi je da je povuko kad je vidio kakav je ovaj Dinko
<BotaniCar> Nene, nije povukao podrsku nego je ustvrdio da ju nikad nije dao (unatoc pismenom dokazu da je) , to je ipak pomalo pizdunski, ne ?
<ctcp3> ne sjecam se kak je zgledala ta podrska
<ctcp3> al koko sam vidio, Pavuna daje podrsku svima
<ctcp3> al ne govori da je on NJIHOV CLAN
<BotaniCar> :) Krasno, znaci i ti pricas o temi s kojom si maglovito upoznat :) 
<ctcp3> mislim da je tu doslo oko prepirke
<ctcp3> da je Pavuna dao podrsku Karinu itd
<ctcp3> a da ga je Bartulovic prezentirao ga clana stranke
<ctcp3> ga=kao
<ctcp3> copy/paste:
<ctcp3> Svako malo neki medij ili osoba pise da sam s njima u udruzi, ili stranci ili se ljuti ''sto vise nisam'' !?!
<ctcp3> Volim sve domoljube i sve domoljubne udruge jer volim moju Hrvatsku.
<ctcp3> Ali nisam suradnik niti jednog politicara, niti politicke stranke, iako mnoge (cak i postene) poznajem.
<ctcp3> eto, oko tog je nastala prepirka
<BotaniCar> Prezentirao je dopis koji je Pavuna slao Karinu (brijem da je jos u albumima na staroj stranici grupe). U kojem navodi da se s svim slaze i da ce se aktivirati kad dodje vrijeme.  I onda da izjavu koju si sad pejstao. Siguran sam da dopis nije fejkan jer bi tuzio ove.
<BotaniCar> Nego, kak linux ? :) 
<ctcp3> aktivacija je jedno, a clanstvo u stranci je drugo
<ctcp3> ovaj ga je prezentiro kao glavesinu u stranci
<ctcp3> isto ko i Slavka Kulica
<ctcp3> jer zna da je lik "omiljen medju narodom"
<BotaniCar> Brijem da citas stvari kako ti pasu, pa bi se distancirao od nastavka ovog razgovora. Mozda ja krivo citam, pa nema smisla da ti proturjecim. 
<ctcp3> znam dobro da je prije godinu dana Slavka Kulica navodio kao "vodje stranke", pored Karina i Pavune, i da se takav dojam dobijao
<ctcp3> a znam da je Slavko Kulic izricito protiv ikakvog clanstva u ikakvim strankama
<ctcp3> tak da je vrlo vjerojatno slicno i s Pavunom
<BotaniCar> Svasta ti znas.Pohvalno :) Samo ti je izvor znanja upitan :)
<ctcp3> "izvor znanja" mi je Dinko i njegovi postovi
<ctcp3> imo sam i neke privatne razgovore sa njim
<ctcp3> u kojima je govorio slicne stvari
<ctcp3> al ne znam sta se cudis
<ctcp3> to je najobicnije navlacenje ljudi
<ctcp3> ko sto se hdzovci busaju tudjmanom i sl.
<ctcp3> tak se i ovaj busao kulicem makar nema nikakve konkretnije veze sa njima
 * BotaniCar pogleda svoj EOD iznad i misli si kak nije bio dovoljno jasan.
<ctcp3> cisto iz samoreklame
<ctcp3> pa ti si EOD xD
<ctcp3> ja jos nisam proglasio EOD xD
<ctcp3> uglavnom, bolji mi se cini onaj patriot pokret
<obruT> ajme, cime se vi zamarate
<ctcp3> prestao sam visit po tome pa ne znam kakvi su tocnije, ali cini mi se da su dosta pametniji od Dinka
<BotaniCar> obruT: treba pricat' s ljudima, zasto ne i o alternativnoj politici :)
<ctcp3> obruT : bavljenje politikom je tvoja obveza kao gradjanina
<obruT> moja obveza je da izadjem na izbore
<jelly> svaka susa ima ideje, ideje su grozno suficitarna roba
<ctcp3> e, al da bi znao kog birat, trebas bit upucen xD
<obruT> ctcp3: dovoljno sam upucen da znam da za nikog ne trebam glasat
<ctcp3> istina
<obruT> obicno ponistim listic
<obruT> ali izadjem na izbore
<jelly> za pedere treba glasat...!
<ctcp3> al od vise zla postoji uvijek manje zlo
<obruT> jelly: ih, pa da nas jos sve izjebu ! :)
<ctcp3> jebes ponisten listic, to je koda nisi ni iziso
<obruT> iako, jebu nas i svi ovi drugi, ali drugacije
<jelly> obruT: valjda nece, samo one koji pristanu
<jelly> ovi drugi ni ne pitaju
<obruT> ctcp3: izasao sam... no, problem je u tome kad sam sjeo i razmislio sto je manje zlo, nisam nasao odgovora
<ctcp3> oni Pirati su bili interesantni, ali ni oni nemaju neku politicku mudrost (premda imaju dobre neke ideje)
<ctcp3> obruT a jebiga xD
<ctcp3> ja sam glaso za Pirate i za Laburiste
<ctcp3> ovisno di je koji imao svoje liste
<obruT> laburisti se namecu kao neki pametni, slucajno sam zavrsio na njihovoj mailing listi (netko je ocito fulao mail adresu)... kad sam vidio prepiske reko... koji su ovo idioti
<obruT> ono, doslovno su preko liste slali otpusna pisma iz ludnice nekih clanova stranke
<jelly> jel holyca radi svoju stranku, ili kaj
<jelly> obruT: pa, otpusno pismo je pozitivno, znaci da neko nije (vise) trknut
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, najavila je 
<ctcp3> obruT : lol
<ctcp3> jelly : osnovala je ORAH prije nekolko dana
<jelly> ORAH?
<BotaniCar> ORaH
<BotaniCar> I, nisam siguran da je osnovana, znam za najavu
<jelly> tvrdo linijaska stranka?
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/mirela-holy-moja-nova-stranka-zvat-ce-se-orah-625366
<obruT> omladinska rakija anarhisticnih hrvata
<ctcp3> osnovana je, bilo je na tvu
<ctcp3> http://www.glasistre.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/osnovan-orah-nova-politicka-stranka-m-holy-428412
<ctcp3> zgledaju mi ok zasad, al sumnjam da ce imat nekakvu velku uspjesnost
<tonil> ovaj je tip vrh http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/programiranje/battle-4-life/64797.aspx
<api984> tonil: najbolji programer u RH
<jelly> glas istre \o/
<api984> jelly: ajmo poslat. u glas istre lol
<api984> ORAH kao da je USKOK 
<api984> Oprana Rana Antisepticke Hrane
<api984> ima netko sta bolje za ORAH
<api984> ajmo se nasmijat malo
<api984> jelly: ocemo ic u ORaH
<api984> http://www.info.ba/tekstovi1_tekst.aspx?tid=19267
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<ivoks> ekipa mi je duzna
<ivoks> i onda mi salju fakseve da su duzni
<ivoks> i da im ja potvrdim da su duzni
<ivoks> i onda te zovu da su duzni
<ivoks> i da im opet potvrdim da su duzni
<ivoks> samo mi trose vrijeme, jebo ih
<tonil> haha
<ivoks> „Dopustite mi da izrazim rezervu na predložene izmjene Zakona o porezu na dohodak jer se njima udara najviše na srednji sloj, na one koji zarađuju između 8.000 i 10.000 kuna. To su ljudi od kojih očekujemo da budu motor oporavka ove zemlje“
<ivoks> gdjo pusic, takvih nema
<ivoks> tako da je to udarac u prazno :)
 * BotaniCar se osjeti uvrijedjenim sto su ga okarakterizirali kao nepostojeceg :)
 * BotaniCar pomisli da treba napraviti mid-class-parade
<ivoks> Time bi se, tvrde u Vladi, postiglo ujednačeno oporezivanje svih primitaka od rada, i to po progresivnim stopama od 12, 25 i 40 posto, a porezna politika više ne bi bila u funkciji preferiranja rada sklapanjem ugovora o djelu.
<ivoks> dakle, za mene sve po starom
<BotaniCar> MOZDA SMO MANJINA;ALI SMO TU !: ) 
<ivoks> s obzirom da sam obrtnik
<ivoks> meni vec uzimaju pola
<ivoks> masala
<ravilov> ivoks, takozvana diverzija
<ravilov> mozda se nadaju da ces im oprostit dug samo da ti sjase
<ivoks> sutra krecu ovrhe
<ivoks> to ce im diverzija pruziti
<ravilov> "well... I didn't see THIS coming..."
<BotaniCar> Daww: http://www.incidentalcomics.com/2013/11/a-year-of-parenting.html
<BotaniCar> load average 21.0 , to je posel :) 
<ivoks> ko da ih imamo na bacanje
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ptica-uletjela-u-motor-zrakoplova-mig-ugasio-se-pa-ga-je-pilot-brzo-spustio-na-pistu/1139697/
<ivoks> sad nam i ptice ruse migove
<BotaniCar> To je u stvari dosta ucestao problem, veli kolega ex vojni pilot
<ctcp3> zato se drze jastrebovi po aerodromima
<ctcp3> old skul ftw
<ctcp3> tj sokoli
<BotaniCar> Mogli su isto postici tako da opkole aerodrom penzionerima, ti bi i pilotske cizme pojeli 
 * BotaniCar goes to hell for this
<obruT> BotaniCar: ti si za pakao predodređen već od rođenja :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: cime, srce ti spalim ?!
<BotaniCar> lep-ko-greh ? :D
<rut> di ste fakeri 
<Mmike> brate mili s ovim ubuntuom
<Mmike> windowsi su mila majka :/
<Mmike> glupi dyndns
<Mmike> nema vise auto-update
<jelly-home> namecheap ima dyndns funkcionalnost ak se koristi njihov dns
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.jutarnji.hr/kako-je-zupanica-branila-diplomski-marina-lovric-merzel-prepisala-je-skripte-od-rojsa-i-bacila-se-na-posao/1139385/
<Mmike> pa mi reci da i ovo ne kuzis :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma, noip
<Mmike> ili cu si sam svoje slozit
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-15
<calmpitbull> jutro
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/evo-gdje-je-stala-dalmatina-tesko-da-ce-nastaviti-do-dubrovnika/1139803/
<ivoks> vrata europe :D
<ivoks> naplatne kućice u Karamatićima i na Novim Selima, koja u pravom smislu postaju vrata Europe
<jelly-home> el to tvoje selo!?
<tonil> a di mi je tu
<tonil> rut*
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/4 # Vic o jeftinim zenama ! 
<jelly-home> tu tuuu, tu tuuu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Eto, spustio mi slusalicu :)
<BotaniCar> Shefica mi je skuhala najgoru kavu na svijetu
<jelly-home> a kaj ce ti ipv6-only dyndns
 * BotaniCar svejedno zahvalan
 * jelly-home laksi za xxxxx novaca i tezi za set kljuceva
<BotaniCar> Imam virtualku koja ima svoju javnu ipv6 dinamicku adresu, no javnu v4 adresu dijelis  hostom, dns provajderi koje sam probao svi defaultaju na v4, pa zavrsim tak da uletim u ruter i njegov nat ruleset, da mogu podesiti ipv6 name only, onda bi gadjao direkt virtualku 
<BotaniCar> Set kljuceva ?
<jelly-home> jeste, od supe, poste, zgrade, lifta...
<BotaniCar> :)
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P06kyFpIQU
<datase> tonil: Title: Fly Project - Musica (Official Video), Views: 31571586, Rating: 96.9609%
 * tonil dances around
<tonil> jos se nemogu oporavit od one jucesnje teme o programiranju igara
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ti so do sad programirao na hrvatskom ? 
<tonil> wat
<tonil> ah da 
<tonil> BotaniCar, nisam ni bi svjestan da postoji engleski programski jezik
<BotaniCar> tctc
<BotaniCar> Y U so ignorant
<BotaniCar> :)
<tonil> :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<tonil> rut, iako mi je dala odjeb,da mozda pokusam ponovno? any advice?
<rut> naravno .. 
<tonil> stvar je u tome sto ja kad mi se neka nabaciva skuzim to tek dva sata poslije
<tonil> sporo kuzim te stvari
<rut> samo ju uhvati .. 
<tonil> nije li to malo prenaglo?
<rut> svakoj se to svidi
<tonil> mislis 
<tonil> kako da je uhvatim?
<rut> pa nemoj za muf odmah .. 
<tonil> ok
<rut> jel trenirate skupa ?
<tonil> nismo
<tonil> idemo na faks skupa
<BotaniCar> Lijepo pridjes, pogledas ju u oci i kazes "nisam imao zenske grudi u rukama od sata tjelesnog u 6om razredu, daj pi*ke" 
<rut> aha .. pa nek ti ruka malo prode po guzi ..
<rut> salim se..
<rut> baci neku sex spiku
<rut> odfuraj je na cugu
<obruT> recimo, pitaj ju koji shell koristi
<rut> hahaha
<tonil> obruT, me dotukao padam sa stolice
<rut> reci da si u vezi i jako nezadovoljan 
<rut> da imas potrebe a cura ih nemoze ispunit 
<BotaniCar> ja kad prilazim zenskici koja mi se svidja, a mislim da moram biti pristojan bar prvo vrijeme, pitam "jel to sportski grudnjak?". na taj nacin zna da primjecujem koliko drzi do sebe i svog zdravlja, jel da ? :D
<BotaniCar> rut: pa ce mu mala preporuciti svog gay brata ! :) 
<rut> tonil: koliko je dugo u braku mala ?
<tonil> nemam pojma mislim da ima dijete od dvije godine i malo samo malo vise je od toga negdje od 2010 il 09
<rut> odlicno .. 
<rut> znaci bacis malo spiku oko braka ... kako joj je .. sigurno joj fali slobode .. bla bla 
<rut> pa dodes do sex-a . kako se promjeni .. bla bla . nema vise izbora .. itd 
 * BotaniCar gleda i ne vjeruje.
<rut> naravno ti si jako diskretan .. 
<rut> bla bla
<BotaniCar> buraz, ako je udata - ne postoji, ja ne orem tudje njive 
<obruT> ti to gledas kao oranje, neki gledaju samo kao branje plodova :)
<BotaniCar> Ok, ne berem orahe iz tudjeg vocnjaka :) 
 * BotaniCar da jaffa keks obruTu, bolje nemam
<rut> botanicar: ti ne beres al ima tko bere
<rut> ima ih punooooo
<BotaniCar> rut, uvjeren sam da ima bestidnici i nekrsti ! 
<ivoks> jelly-home: moje, as in od mog djeda? da
<rut> tonil: jesi zapisao upute ?
<tonil> jesam 
<rut> eto .. u akciju .. vecina tih curica danas nema morala i osjecaj odgovornosti 
<rut> vjernosti .. to ne postoji vise
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da si u krivu i da je manjina kakvu opisujes samo vise eksponirana 
<jelly> <corepb> Does anyone else is feeling tricked by Ubuntu /etc/motd hello message saying "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/"?
 * BotaniCar haven't installed/used ubuntu ina year or so
<BotaniCar> waaa, that URL points to a trial service ?! Good job ubuntu, and people laugh at me vhen i call Canonnical the next Microsoft :)
<jelly> izgleda da sad stavljaju reklame u motd
<BotaniCar> Katastrofa :( 
<jelly> čudan speling za džezvu na engleskom
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> See also: Jebena (Ethiopian coffee pot)
 * BotaniCar gleda wiki i smijucka se
<calmpitbull> jelly: nisi dobro napisal ....JEZZVA
<jelly> je33.ba <- na cirilici
<BotaniCar> Me gurne fildzan pred sebe, vrag nosi semantiku, tochi ! 
<calmpitbull> http://www.jazzbachevap.com/
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaha http://retardo.dk/videos.php?id=6948
<calmpitbull> hahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
<calmpitbull> sjebo ga sampanjac
<BotaniCar> Sjebalo ga je kaj je vise mislio o tom da zastiti ruku nego glavu :) Al,da, sampanjac je nevolja :)
<BotaniCar> Pojeo sam cijelu kutiju paris keksa :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<weshmashian> /o\
<BotaniCar> \o>
<BotaniCar> <o/
<weshmashian> ymca
<BotaniCar> Svasta si propustio , imamo dokaze da u Etiopiji piju jebenu kavu ! 
<weshmashian> onu jebenu? to znam :)
<BotaniCar> Onda si trebao ranije doci, da i mi prije saznamo ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Olako shvacas irc
<weshmashian> jelda? dovraga i bestraga sa prioritetima
<BotaniCar> Dobro su mi ljudi rekli da se svi promjene s dolaskom djeteta. Iduce kaj bum cul je da ne roleplayas vise :)
<weshmashian> heh
<weshmashian> pa... :)
<weshmashian> zadnjih preko nekoliko godina :)
<weshmashian> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put
<BotaniCar> Y U no live any moar ?!
<weshmashian> i does!
<BotaniCar> De,s ad se ne sjecas, a ne-tak-davno si na FB slike modela stavljao :) 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, live365.com is borked, it no play
<weshmashian> e, a to nije roleplay :)
<BotaniCar> ne trosis valjda mail/office tamo :) 
<weshmashian> vorgejmo sam se prije ljeta zadnji put
<weshmashian> hm? ne, to je web radio :)
<BotaniCar> aha, mislio sam da pricas o MS onlajn tandaramandara usluzi, skjuz mi 
<weshmashian> Could not establish connection. Receiving end does not exist.  - well, this would explain it
<weshmashian> ju ar skjuzd
<BotaniCar> and, judging by the error, ju ar skrud 
<weshmashian> kmu
<weshmashian> kmu jer nije pr0n pa nisu hostani kod nas da opravim :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel zaposljava tko ljude za audio sync ornica ? 
<BotaniCar> *pornica
<weshmashian> kaj bi radil na german syncu? ")
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> palo mi je napamet da bi to bio mozda najtezi posao koji sam ikad radio
<weshmashian> zasigurno jer ne pricas njemacki?
<BotaniCar> Vjerujem da te ljude nitko ne pita da li im se dopada pornic za koji provajdaju zvuk :) Da dobim neki anal-fetish-gay-lemmon filmek za syncati, ispalio bi 
<weshmashian> hihi
<BotaniCar> Aj zamisli da 3x godina moras gledati trpanja najgorih vrsta , i jso sudjelovati (pasivno) u tome :) 
<weshmashian> nda, nekaj slicno je i s ovim 'o, pa ti cijeli dan pr0n gledas'. ljudi zaborave da ima stvari koje ne zelis vidjet :)
<BotaniCar> zapravo, vecina stvari je takva da ih ne zelim vidjeti (internet sex related)
<weshmashian> ne gledaj pr0n, problem solved :)
<weshmashian> odem si kavu spappetizirat dok ne dodju cevapi...
<BotaniCar> :) Kaj je istina da Ameri vise ne drz zlato u Fort Knoxu ? Di je sad depo ?
<BotaniCar> aj aj 
<vileni> vjerojatno ga niti nema
<weshmashian> dosli prodavat tu kod nas :)
<BotaniCar> "Fort Knox moved to Zagreb, Dubrava"
<tonil> vileni, slazem se davno su oni potrosili zalihe,bas mi je profesor iz mikroekonomije to pricao
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: kakvo zlato, sve je to virtualno.  Vjerojatno ni onih 5% backinga koje su nekad imali više nemaju
<tonil> da
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, gle kaj delaju s naftom, cicaju svaciju a njihove zalihe se ne diraju, pustimo propagandu i poruke profesora ekonomije (se jako vidi koliko prezirem ekonomiste?), ako nije tamo, mene zanima gdje je 
<tonil> planiras pljacku ?
 * tonil is in
<BotaniCar> Razmatrao sam politiku,da, nisam imao zeludac 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, krivo sam procitao pitanje :) 
<ctcp3> politika je kurva
<jelly> nada je kurva
<weshmashian> u nadi je (s)pas
<jelly> ok, povlačim liniju ukusa kod bestialityja
<jelly> heh, kineski MIPS SoC Godson-3 ima hw akceleraciju za x86 ISA
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loongson#Hardware-assisted_x86_emulation
<SilverSpace> virtual box nakon instalacije radio i sad nakon reboota ne radi 
<SilverSpace> dobra zuja reklama :) sam sa sobom
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj si kupi windowse i stavi posten virtualizator poput hyper-va :) 
<calmpitbull> ima neko iskustva sa k3b jer meni konstantno baca error
<jelly> calmpitbull: pojma, al ako radis nesto jednostavno moze se prziti i preko command linea
<jelly> tipa cijeli direktorij -> dvd
<calmpitbull> ma zelim sprzit audio
<jelly> ah
<calmpitbull> cd
<calmpitbull> ako moze to sa terminala super
<BotaniCar> Say what, bas ono,pravi audio CD ? :D
<api984> calmpitbull: deletaj ako imas .kde ili pod .config/kde
<jelly> imas cue i bin ili slazes kompilaciju sam?
<api984> unutar home foldera
<api984> resetiraj ga factory resetom
<api984> za pocekat
<api984> pocetak
<jelly> odn. cue i flac ili cue i mp3, kak vec ide ovih dana
<api984> jelly: hehe
<api984> .DTS
<jelly> to ni ne znam
<api984> jelly: nisi probao DTS?
<BotaniCar> DeutcheTelecomSisa ?
<api984> hehe
<jelly> drzavna televizija srbije?
<api984> hehe
 * jelly je zadnji put przio audio mozda... 1998
<api984> http://www.dts.com/
<BotaniCar> cak i moj autoradio cita mp3 nowdays 
<api984> Duck Tape Sucks
<BotaniCar> Duck Threesome Show 
<api984> Dont Tape Sperm
<BotaniCar> Milost, hihocem k'o tinejdzerka :) 
<jelly> tad je bio .toc i .wav u igri, te cdrdao za przenje
<api984> hehehe
<api984> jesmo ludi
<calmpitbull> api984: znaci ako nadem i .configu/kde brisem
<BotaniCar> cdrdao ,cdruzeo
<api984> calmpitbull: probaj to ocistit ako crasha
<api984> ps. prvo google za kde hidden config unutar profila
<api984> k3b sorry
<api984> ps. dali si ga lupio unutar terminala da vidis di crasha
<api984> ps. ako ne ide onda apt remove
<api984> pa ponovo install
<api984> zna pomoci
<calmpitbull> u .configu ga nema
<BotaniCar> o0o0o http://tinyurl.com/qbx3g57 # Microsoft unveils state-of-the-art Cybercrime Center
<api984> ako ne rada Xfburn ili brasero da ne gubis vrime
<calmpitbull> k3b io error most likely no space left on hard disk
<api984> lol
<api984> smisno
<BotaniCar> Sto imaju ljepse urede, to manje vjerujem security specijalistima
<api984> BotaniCar: si citao da su hacknuli ie11 i chrome
<BotaniCar> api984: za IE znam, za chromu nisam znao 
<api984> u tokiju na hack contest mob2pwn nesto
<api984> sek
<BotaniCar> Mislim, "za IE znam" citaj u kontekstu "vidio sam neke out-of-schedule apdejte i vidio sto adresiraju" :) 
<api984> http://www.croportal.net/tehnologija/Hakirani_IE11_i_Chrome-2833684
<jelly> nego, neko je tu imao razlog da u php datotekama _ne_ koristi # za komentare, koji je bio razlog?
<BotaniCar> ja, php mi je kod izvrsavanja bacao gresku da koristim stari nacin komentiranja i da ne jebem zid nego trosim ; // ili kaj vec
<BotaniCar> centos 6.4 , php 5.3.X
<api984> samo /*
<api984> BotaniCar: defaultni php53 rpm pack.... 
<BotaniCar> ae
<calmpitbull> api984: sredio u tmp sam stavio novi kde-myusername folder i sada radi
<api984> calmpitbull: snalazljivo.... cool fora
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, a 5.4 u debianu 7 se nis ne buni
<BotaniCar> api984: , sunac mu, siris dezinformacije :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: sta to
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel ja bezveze pricam da bi sutra presao na debian kad bi mi hipervizor dozvolio ?! :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: ja nebi sam tak preso na debian.... :D
<BotaniCar> Nisu haknuli IE11 , nego su nasli postojeci hack koji jos uvijek radi na surface-u 
<BotaniCar> api984: svakom svoje 
<api984> BotaniCar: jest
<BotaniCar> Meni ne trebaju sutrasnji paketi nego mi treba da ne drkam svakih 1h po serverima 
<BotaniCar> I ja volim citat novine na WCu dok sam na poslu 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da si htio, presao bi odavno i ne bi nikome rekao koji se OS vrti u VMovima... 
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<BotaniCar> Centos mi to ne omogucava
<api984> BotaniCar: hehe a tko nebi
<api984> BotaniCar: KVM?
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/3 # .toc file
<BotaniCar> jelly: ajde da radis u firmi u kojoj nitko ne vrsi audit nikad, razumio bi :)
<BotaniCar> api984: kvm testiram na kolokaciji i zasad je nelos, samo mi nije integriran s ostalim MS pizdarijama koje trosim koliko je hyper-v. To nikako nije razlog da ga iskljucim - zato i testiram 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Debian je jedna od rijetkih stvari za koje odgovorno tvrdim da imamo knowhow za odrzavanje, na vlastitu odgovornost
<api984> BotaniCar: thanks ... takoder na hyper V
<calmpitbull> evo sprzijo audio.....nemam pojma kada sam przijo zadnji puta
<calmpitbull> samo da radi
<api984> calmpitbull: nisi preko 16x
<jelly> BotaniCar: al da, ak imas Sugix softver od Bljakix d.o.o. vendora koji je deklariran na radi samo na RHEL/CentOS... pa onda vrtis samo to na CentOS-u a sve drugo na normalnoj distri
<calmpitbull> api984: naravno da je
<calmpitbull> ne
<api984> :D
<jelly> da kucnem u drvo, sa ovim w2008 hyper-v nisam imao problema do sad
<BotaniCar> e, jelly,to , 90% onog kaj mi placu donosi su takve triper kombinacije pa eto, primam ga u dupe i shutim :)
<api984> jelly: w2012 novi hyper v si probao?
 * BotaniCar mora razmisliti kaj ce zaokruziti na referendumu
<jelly> api984: ne odrzavam ja windows host ;-)
<api984> jelly: thought so :D
<api984> jelly: netko mora sve ako ne ja
<BotaniCar> jelly je jedan od onih kaj na putu na gablec zastane kod wondowsaske sobi , dobaci "sporo vam je to" i klisne 
<jelly> ja samo povremeno izmasiram Microsoftov RPM da sjedne u Debian kak spada
<BotaniCar> *sobe
<api984> jelly: LinuxIC za hyper v ?
<jelly> ili kak su vec dilali onaj guest additions
<jelly> api984: valjda, ne sjecam se vise kak se zvalo
<api984> jelly: v3.0 je zadnja kaj ne
<BotaniCar> jelly: centos to sad ima u kernelu, ima naznaka da debian pocne tako ? 
<BotaniCar> api984: 3.4
<api984> BotaniCar: thanks
<jelly> BotaniCar: debian 7 ima hv* drivere
<api984> BotaniCar: jednom zajebao i stavio 2.1
<BotaniCar> jelly: do jaja !!!
<api984> oslo sve u 3 pic.. mile mat.... 
<jelly> al pored drivera neki put dobro dodje i userspace
<jelly> svakih 5 minuta u kern.logu veli
<jelly> [7282234.919571] hv_storvsc vmbus_0_1: cmd 0x85 scsi status 0x2 srb status 0x4
<jelly> [7282244.875219] hv_storvsc vmbus_0_1: cmd 0x85 scsi status 0x2 srb status 0x4
<jelly> al radi, boli me djon
<api984> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgCoFrBdQG8 
<datase> api984: Title: Linux Cluster Management Console / Pacemaker + DRBD + KVM, Views: 16342, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> kaj rade s kompromitiranim uredjajima nakon hackatona ? I ja bi sjebo tudji S4, pa ga poslije nosio kuci kao otpis 
<api984> jelly: mislim da ni to tak strasno
<jelly> pa nije,  14:32:31 up 87 days,  4:33,  3 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.30, 0.36
<jelly> otkad je debian imao zadnji kernel patch
<api984> sek
<jelly> kitu, ima i noviji 
<BotaniCar> kak coik moze applyati kernel patch bez reboota ?
<api984> 14:33:13 up 458 days, 12:26,  8 users,  load average: 1.22, 0.88, 0.86
<jelly> nikak
<api984> BotaniCar: bop
<jelly> BotaniCar: Oracle ima ksplice, ali to je veliki hack
<api984> BotaniCar: nop
<BotaniCar> Morat ci na #linux.hr otici reci par rijeci o dezinformiranju, mislio sam da sam njub kad sam to procitao 
<BotaniCar> *cu
<jelly> BotaniCar: osim toga, ak bi stalno radio ksplice, kak znas da ti je masina i dalje bootabilna
<weshmashian> BotaniCar, jelly: # je postao obsolete comment char za .ini fajleke, ne za kod
<jelly> ahaaa
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako se nikad ne gasi a backupi idu u redu , bmk jel butabilna
<api984> hehehe
<jelly> o.O
<api984> # is deprecated
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: thx !
<jelly> BotaniCar: dok ne krepa, pa onda skuzis da nemres butat, a ni bekapi ne valjaju? :-)
 * BotaniCar uredno testira svoje backupe, ne pitajte otkud navika
<api984> Bacula anyone?
<jelly> bacula ne zna, ili do neadvno nije znala, napraviti point-in-time restore
<BotaniCar> jelly: unlike any serious company, ja disaster recovery obicno iskoristim i kao dist-upgrade :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: eh, onda to nije DR nego reinstalacija!
<api984> ja ne diram dok radi :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: jest , DR u klasicnom smislu nisam fanj dugo radio 
<BotaniCar> where fanj dugo means ~2 mjeseca ..
<jelly> naime u cemu je problem: u ponedjeljak dobis 4 maila.  Bacula backupira full. U utorak dobis cetri i obrises dva stara.  Backup backupira inkremental sa nova 4.  U srijedu ti zgine disk.
<api984> DR : bacup etc, rpm -qa, data
<BotaniCar> Oce ti dizasteri cesce nego bi filmovi u kojima je glavni Bruz Viliz daju naslutiti 
<BotaniCar> Kak ja danas tipkam .. 
 * BotaniCar se ode sramiti nekam .. di smije i zapaliti usput
<api984> jelly: bacula is ok as long as werks
<jelly> hoces vratiti stanje od utorka, bacula vrati mailove od ponedjeljka, 4 komada, one od utorka, jos 4 komada i NE ZNA, JER NE PAZI da si obrisao dva
<api984> jelly: bolje neg nista
<jelly> dakle ne mozes vratiti tocno ono stanje od utorka
<api984> jelly: uf.... izgubio se sada.... 
<BotaniCar> jelly: se mogu okolnosti posloziti da vrati manej nego treba, (opisao si scenarij u kojem vraca i suvisno) ?
<api984> BotaniCar: to sam i ja skuyio
<drj_cro> za sve te feature koje ti nabrajas treba izdvojit par desetaka k $
<jelly> BotaniCar: obicno ne, nije toliko blesava
<drj_cro> tak da je i bacula dobra :)
<api984> pa od viska glava ne boli
 * BotaniCar zadrzi pogled na obicno :)
<api984> kako god Bacula does it good
<jelly> od viska glava jako boli ako imas bazu, ili ako ti "DR" hoce vratiti vise fajlova nego sto ima mjesta na disku
<api984> bolji OpenSource backup nisam vidio
<BotaniCar> Reci nekoj teti u racunovodstvu da od viska glava ne boli i spremi se na linch
<api984> jelly: da se to kompenzirat
<api984> jelly: uz malo muke
<api984> jelly: dalo bi se i to rijesit
<BotaniCar> api984: da, imas dva pristupa 1) throw money at it i 2) throw moar boex at it
<jelly> nakon sto sam radio sa 1 open source i 3 "enterprajz" backup sustava, najradije bi napisao svoj
<jelly> api984: da, da radis indeksiranje sam ili da popravis baculin indeks
<api984> BotaniCar: ovisi koliko tvrtka zeli dat para
<BotaniCar> jelly: si imao zadovoljstvo igrati se s starim tivolijem ? To bi i od budistickog monaha napravilo shizofrenicara u nekim situacijama 
<jelly> BotaniCar: imam novi, koji radi isto kao i stari samo ima noviji db backend
<BotaniCar> api984: ja radim u SMB segmentu, tvrtka obicno ne zeli dati para :) 
 * BotaniCar pomalo sazaljeva jellya
<jelly> sintaksa je... kak se veli "arcane" na hrvatskom
<api984> BotaniCar: as me... stedi se max
<api984> SMB kao protokol ?
<api984> sorry umor... 
<BotaniCar> Small and medium BizNiz 
<api984> aaa ok.
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali TSM je najbolji i najmanje bagav od svega sto smo imali
<BotaniCar> ili SME , kak se to vec sadzove
<BotaniCar> da, SME; sad su svi entrprajz, makar imali jednog covjeka
<jelly> BotaniCar: tako da mu moram oprostiti sjebanu sintaksu
<api984> Sorry ne pratim te BUSINESS kratice :D lol
<BotaniCar> jelly: zaista je tako, ali i takav je .. ma uzasan je, shogor radi kao inzinjer u podrsci i sto mi je pokazivao / pricao .. ma joj 
<jelly> BotaniCar: di, u IBM-u? :-)
<api984> Ima nas dosta one man band.
<BotaniCar> Jok, jedni od prekupaca, mogu ti baciti kontakt na /msg ako hoces
<jelly> imali smo mi jedno 5-6 bitnih support callova, ali vecina je rijesena
<BotaniCar> Bas ovih dana imaju pokusaj prodaje hardv.. konferenciju 
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, zato ja volim intel/ibm, kenjci su ali sve sloze, pa makar 
<jelly> (osim @#$% exchange integracije i VSS-a, za koji je tesko reci jel kriv Tivoli ili MS ili oboje)
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj tivoli na exchangetu radi VSS copy ? 
<api984> uf exchange...
<jelly> VSS je u biti API preko kojeg sad ide skoro svaki backup sustav
<jelly> tak da da
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da se samo jeftiniji kace na njega 
<api984> jelly: Bacula na win32 radi sa VSSom :D
<BotaniCar> A da big time playaz imaju alternative
<api984> win64 too
<api984> :D
<jelly> api984: ma, za filesystem to radi super.  Linux jos 10 godina nece imati tak dobro integrirane snapshote
<api984> jelly: razumio... sorry... :D
<api984> jelly: rsnapshot?
<jelly> api984: sto s njim
<api984> any good?
<api984> ima li koji uopce.... ne sjecam se vise kad sam zadnju put gledao
<jelly> rsnapshot je jedan od 20 wrappera za rsync.  Ak ti odgovara file-based backup, i backup iskljucivo na disk, to je ok i ultra jednostavno za slozit
<api984> jelly: thanks.... 
<jelly> das mu passwordless remote root pristup :-) i toci koliko imas mjesta
<api984> jelly: ti bis bare metal snapshot?
<api984> nesto tako... 
<api984> :D
<jelly> snapshot znaci da mozes uhvatit konzistentno stanje svih datoteka u jednom trenutku vremena, a ne da backup softver ide polako po stablu i gleda jednu po jednu datoteku
<BotaniCar> Snapshot znaci da imas u planu nesto gadno strgat' i vratit' prije nego kolege skuze
<jelly> ne mora biti bare metal, ali za backup baze i dosta aplikacija, cak i najobicniji mail, je bitno da mozes uhvatiti takvo konzistentno stanje
<api984> hvala na boljoj slici
<BotaniCar> Ili riskiras famozno "file changed while reading" u backup logu :) 
<jelly> rsnapshot, i bilo koji drugi rsync-based alat, upravo ide po filesystemu i gleda cega ima pa ne mozes imati konzistentnu sliku
<api984> BotaniCar: da vidio taj error da
<api984> jelly: masala
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato glupi tivoli proba do pet puta kad vidi da se promijenilo
<jelly> BotaniCar: fantasticno ako imas log file od 10GB svaki dan ;-)
<jelly> koji se stalno appenda 
<tonil> kad vec pricamo o mptricama koji program za przenje mp3 fileova da moze prepoznat radio u autu preporucujete
<api984> tonil: ???
<api984> tonil: no sense
<tonil> mislim na przenje na cd
<api984> tonil: k3b, brasero
<pkiller_> ako ga finaliziraš svaki će ti radit :)
<api984> tonil: pa ne vidim tu problem
<api984> pkiller_: thank you
<jelly> api984: na linuxu mozes kemijati sa LVM ili btrfs ili zfs snapshotima, ali to je sve rucni rad ili razvoj vlastitih skripti.  Ima i jeftinih komercijalnih rjesenja (Idera / R1Soft) za koja nikad nisi 100% siguran da ce radit pouzdano
<tonil> cek znaci moras finalizirati cd da proradi? pkiller ?
<pkiller> da
<api984> R1soft sam vidio
<tonil> lame
<api984> lvm sam mislio pitat
<pkiller> nema przim sada... pa przim poslije :)
<api984> btrfs i zfs nisam probao nikad jos
<calmpitbull> trebam kavu...jos netko
<api984> jelly: cluster fsovi
<jelly> su prica za sebe
<api984> jelly: sorry neznam bas sve, ali vidim da znam manje od tebe
<jelly> ovdje smo samo gledali za backup lokalnog diska
<api984> jelly: yup. 
<jelly> za remote i shared storage je sve drukcije i uglavnom komplikovano 
<api984> 1x local disk na iScSI sa cluster fsom? moze?
<api984> pokusavao sam 1x ISCSI server sa vise iSCSI klijenata
<jelly> kao rjesenje za koji problem? :-)
<api984> da bude FS u syncu
<api984> remount iscsia pokaze promjene sta nije ok
<api984> nice way to fck up the fs
<jelly> hm, pitam je dal je ovo legitiman mejl ili ne
<jelly> CD881425E6     2615 Wed Nov 13 22:40:43  $300/hourSoftware@globalcashmatrix.com
<jelly> (host mail.iskon.hr[213.191.142.115] said: 450 4.1.8 <$300/hourSoftware@globalcashmatrix.com>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<jelly> pitam se*
<api984> LOL
<api984> probao tko RSYSLOG central server + loganalyzer
<api984> brb / cigarette break.... 
<BotaniCar> meni je loganalyzer simpatican, samo kaj se slomi ako mu spojim previse servera , u stvari ih i ne mora biti previse, dovoljno da imaju selinux svi :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, i ojadni su mu upiti s vise kriterija. S svim tim je i dalje za dva koplja bolji od svega osim SPLUNKa , a on mi je skup
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s403x403/1394086_669538466409871_1344284377_n.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: zašto mu je selinux/audit problematičan, samo zbog količine ili?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije. As always, administrator je korjen problema. Postavim selinux na permissive (ne disabled) umjesto da ga ili potpuno iskljucim ili slozim kak se spada. I onda mi syslog baza pocne stucati nakon 48h :)
<BotaniCar> dobro skonfan selinux mi ne smeta za nista, ja sam svoj najveci problem 
<BotaniCar> Zekapeka je sto nemogu konfati selinux ako nemam pun log gresaka, pa da onda polako pustam sto smijem sto ne 
<obruT> bas mi neki dan kolega s poslao poslao mail: http://opensource.com/business/13/11/selinux-policy-guide 
<obruT> to je kao neki intro, je li :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
 * obruT priznaje samo  SELINUX=disabled  u /etc/sysconfig/selinux  :P
<BotaniCar> Svasta :) Ti se bas ne volis muciti :) Nemas pojma koji je gust relabelirati nakon svakog azuriranja :) 
<BotaniCar> I, fakat je kul intro 
<jelly> meni selinux izgleda kao dobra ideja, ali se bojim kod enforce moda da bi samo common path prolazio a da bilo koja stvar koja se rjeđe desi (ali je svejedno legitimna) krepa
<BotaniCar> Tocno tako izgleda u praksi 
<BotaniCar> Stvar je super ako si zelis cuvati radno mjesto ! 
<BotaniCar> Imas 10 selinux-enabled racunala, op - dedicirano radno mjesto
<BotaniCar> :)
<obruT> pitanje je, da li zelis cuvat radno mjesto ?
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> ak se cijeli dan jebes sa selinuxom umjesto radit nesto zahvalno...
<BotaniCar> sex is sex is sex
<api984> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEbL1p5vZpw
<datase> api984: Title: X Rebirth - Scale and Detail, Views: 290517, Rating: 99.52676%
<BotaniCar> Why is closed source better than open source: 8.  I can't seem to exhaust my credit limit
<jelly> %$@#^ IT industriju
<ivoks> http://www.worldweatheronline.com/Reykjavik-weather/Gullbringusysla/IS.aspx
<ivoks> bit ce zanimljivo :)
<jelly> heh, nasao sam perl 5.10 -> 5.14 bug u vlastitoj skripti... tj. na debian 5-6 je radila, na debian 7 ne
<weshmashian> velim ekipi u datacentru da mi trebaju dva servera jos jucer a oni - ok, starting up DeLorean
<tonil> rut, vratio sam se,i onako dobro je danas proslo prica i to iako nisam bas naceo jos onu temu sta si mi preporucio :D
<rut> nemogu sad .. gledam tekmu . 
<rut> al bude nesto .. samo strpljivo .. kao sto sam reko pomalo pocni o sex-u 
<rut> i jos jedan savjet .. ima ona fejs ?
<rut> ako ima preko fejsa kreni isto polako ... odoh sad
<tonil> ok
<Mmike> ? :)
<SilverSpace> koji hrkljus 
<SilverSpace> od nogometa
<tonil> gledate utakmicu? koliko stoji?
<CrazyLemon> 0:0
<Mmike> mislim da je bespla :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: ne radi napajanje ono
<Mmike> uz to sto zuji za popizdit :D
<CrazyLemon> Mmike kakvo napajanje?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sorry
 * CrazyLemon != calmpitbull
<Mmike> zamijenio sam te sa calminpitbullom :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Mmike> da :)
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQwJphnUg9s
<datase> ctcp3: Title: U zdrav mozak - Marina Lovrić Merzel, Views: 301, Rating: 97.5%
<tonil> ctcp3, preduhitri me,taman htio stavit jedan u zdrav mozak video doduse nije taj 
<tonil> al lik je zakon
<tonil> najjaci mi onaj kad zove psihijatriju da ima linica cacica i milanovica u kuci
<ctcp3> xdd
<ctcp3> a koji vrag su mu piostiusi
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/a0d5a82c169e4d1d54da751708fc1a4e.jpg?rand=469300576 ova je isto dobra
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JNi9p_fdAo
<datase> ctcp3: Title: U zdrav mozak - Piostius Stevan | HIT MJESECA, Views: 2585, Rating: 100.0%
<tonil> heh
<SilverSpace> glavno da su međedi pobjedili 
<SilverSpace> nexus 4 u vipu 3600 a na njuskalu 2600 kn koji lopovi mamu im jebem
<SilverSpace> 3.590 kn nexus 5
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-16
<tonil> koliko je ostala utakmica nisam pratio
<tonil> jedno pitanje,kad przim mp3 to cd,koju opciju da stavim audio cd jer vidim tada mogu stavit samo malo pisama ili data cd?
<calmpitbull> ola
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, ne radi ono napajanje (znam da ti je svejedno, al' eto) :)
<calmpitbull> e super hvala za info...steta za tebe...ili?
<calmpitbull> koja je jacina napajanja
<calmpitbull> ?
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, 550 W pise
<MmikeDOMA> upali se na prazno
<MmikeDOMA> al' kad ga spojim na komp radi 30-50 sekundi i onda se ugasi
<MmikeDOMA> i ventilator mu zuji za prepopizdit
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da cu do linksa danas
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kak muvnem neki launcher u launcherbaru gore?
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: hvala ti
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, oces ga nazad? :)
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: da jos jedna stvar skuplja prasinu, ne hvala
<MmikeDOMA> ?me baca
<BotaniCar> 3/nick DomaMuffin
<calmpitbull> ide se na interliber
<calmpitbull> pa da vidimo sto se nudo
<calmpitbull> nudo??? 
 * Vlado9A3CY is over and out
<tonil> um
<tonil> kolko je ostala utakmica?
<SilverSpace> kako mrzim ove mrezne printere 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto svako malo ga ne vidi u mrezi i mora se ponovno dodavati
<Hrki> da glupost
<Hrki> jel ima neka lista politickih kriminalaca poredanih po zupanijama
<Hrki> bas me zanima tko vodi
<Hrki> ovaj bitcoin je zakon
<Hrki> imam 10000$ na racunu :)
<Hrki> a prije 2 godine je to vrijedilo 10$ :D
<tonil> :8
<tonil> :(
<Hrki> sad pazi dok to unovcim
<Hrki> pa dok mi se javi porezna
<Hrki> kao otkud mi pare
<tonil> hehe
<Hrki> tako cu ih u kurac sterat
<Hrki> samo nek dodju
<Hrki> nedam im ni lipe
<Hrki> nek pitaju nadana i hzd-ovce
<tonil> ja na nesrecu nisam startao sa bitcoinima tako rano a moga sam jos 2009 
<Hrki> ma bitcoinovi su zakon
<Hrki> jebes pare
 * tonil razmilja koliko je propusio para
<Hrki> pogotovo sada dok imas masu marketa gdje se kupuju stvatri
<Hrki> znaci nema nikakvog traga, provizija minimalna
<Hrki> ne kuzim kada ce vise propast zidovske novcanice 
<tonil> :7
<tonil> na kojoj masini minas
<Hrki> ma ne minam
<Hrki> nego sam kupio prije par godina za sicu
<Hrki> ne isplati se vise mineanje
<tonil> znam
<Hrki> pa jedan norveznanin je prije 3 godine kupio za 14$ bitcoinove
 * tonil se plesne jos jedanput zbog propustene prilike
<Hrki> dobio ih je oko 1500
<Hrki> ako ne i vise
<Hrki> i frajer je zaboravio na to
<Hrki> upalio nedavno komp i frajer je digao 4.5M kn :D
<Hrki> samo pazi
<Hrki> da je sad unovcio digao bi duplo :))
<Hrki> jer je sad 430$ jedan coin
<Hrki> prosli tijedan bio 200$
<Hrki> a ici ce samo na gore
<Hrki> tako da po meni, kupuj i dalje :)
<Hrki> mozda bi bilo pametno litecoinove
<Hrki> sad su jeftini
<Hrki> 1LTC je oko 15$
<Hrki> jebot, mtgox kaze 460$
<Hrki> jucer bilo 420$
<Hrki> navodno se cijena digla jer su rusi skuzili za to i sad peru lovu :)
<Hrki> tako i treba, nema mi sta banka snjofat
<tonil> :OOO
 * tonil se stane pleskat po glavi
 * tonil krene tuc glavom po tipkovnici
<tonil> jao
<tonil> sto ja propustim a imao sam priliku 2009
<tonil> :(
<tonil> Hrki, koliko imas sada
<tonil> isto ovi nisu normalni http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/google-zeli-snapchat/128209.aspx
<tonil> prvo instagram sad ovo
<tonil> :/
<SilverSpace> kak dodati mrezni printer u xp_u
 * tonil nema srece u zivotu
<tonil> ne bi li trebalo biti pod control centar network and sharing center view network computers and devices
<tonil> add a printer tu
<tonil> tuten
<SilverSpace> da dzubre se tu ne pokazuje 
<SilverSpace> na win7 ga vidim
<SilverSpace> hebo ih minolta da ih jebo
<tonil> Hrki, koja je uopce trenutna vrijednost 1 btc
<DomaMuffin> test
<Hrki> tonil: 460$
<Hrki> kosta jedan
<SilverSpace> sve ce to propast 
<Hrki> kako i zasto?
<Hrki> koja je prednost dollara nad time ?
<tonil> 460 O.O :/ 
<Hrki> upravo suprotno, propasti ce sve ove novcanice
<Hrki> jer se za svaki kurac uzima provizija
<tonil> zar nije bila 240 prije mjesec dana
<DomaMuffin> Mhm, a zamijenit ce ih trampa, jelda ? 
<Hrki> znaci da te pitam
<Hrki> zasto je problem kada zelim poslati pare frendu u argentinu
<Hrki> moram cekati par dana
<Hrki> platiti proviziju
<Hrki> pizde materine
<Hrki> ovako mu pusaljem u sekundi i bok
<Hrki> znaci, zasto da placamo provizije zidovima ?
<Hrki> ubiti, sta je to provizija? naknada sto saljem pare ? ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> pa ne idu zrakom 
<Hrki> cime idu?
<tonil> Hrki, zar nije bila 230 prije mjesec dana?
<Hrki> bila je
<Hrki> kazem ti da se duplo povecala vrijednost
<tonil> ma ovi bitcoini nisu normalni
<tonil> bojim se da ce se to napuhati i samo jednog dana puknuti
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ja ne kuzim kako uopce pare putuju
<Hrki> sta nije da mu posalje tom kompu tu informaciju i bok?
<Hrki> kao da se salje mail?
<Hrki> e sad zasto tzv. mail kosta tolko puno, a spamovi primamo besplatno
<Hrki> troskovi slanja informacija su zanemarivi
<SilverSpace> jos malo ni mail nece biti besplatan
<Hrki> ista stvar
<Hrki> zasto ako ja banci dam 10 000 u stednju
<Hrki> kamata mi je neznam, jadna oko 2-3%
<Hrki> a dok banka meni posudi je oko 10%
<SilverSpace> usluga 
<Hrki> ????
<Hrki> ne kuzim
<Hrki> pa ja njima dajem pare isto
<Hrki> oni te pare trose svaki dan
<Hrki> znaci, gradjani dobrovoljno salju svoje novce 
<Hrki> na cuvanje
<Hrki> i to je usluga?
<Hrki> a kad meni banka da ionako ne svoje pare onda je to usluga :D
<Hrki> to je kurac, zivjeli bitcoinovi i zivot bez nepotrebnih zanimanja i provizija
<Hrki> ista stvar da te pitam, sto rade brokeri?
<Hrki> i zasto ja sam nemogu prodati dionice? sta ce mi on jebote?
<Hrki> sve te parazite treba ukinut i nek ljudi sve sami rade ako zele
<SilverSpace> burze su smislili ljencine kako bi uzimali pare stoki sitnog zuba 
<Hrki> pa to ti govorim
<Hrki> isto kao i banke
<Hrki> sta ce meni sad broker da prodaje moje dionice, znam i sam kliknuti prodaj ili kupi
<SilverSpace> banke nazalost za sad ne mozes izbjeci 
<Hrki> pa postoji burza bitcoinova i tu mi ne treba broker
<Hrki> sam sam svoj majtor :D
<Hrki> *majstor
<SilverSpace> tko ti garantira za taj tvoj bitcoin
<Hrki> tko mi garantira za svicarce?
<Hrki> tko mi garantira ako ostavim ustedjevinu u banci?
<Hrki> tko mi garantira za biljeznika? (on je osiguran za pizdarije ispod milijun kuna)
<Hrki> linic? :D
<Hrki> pa ako ti vise nitko nista ne garantira, onda ides tamo gdje si sam svoj gazda
<ctcp3> u jebote, BTC 460
<ctcp3> pa bio je prije tjedan-dva 250
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OVY7MmSSYs&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: bad copy - esi mi dobar, Views: 368073, Rating: 98.492594%
<Hrki> kazem ti
<Hrki> kriminalci skuzili da mogu prati pare :D
<ctcp3> da
<Hrki> sve vise i vise toga bude
<Hrki> steta da nije skuzio vidosevic i ekipa :D
<ctcp3> 80-90% svih bitcoina je preslo prek silkroada
<Hrki> e o tome ti pricam :DDD
<ctcp3> zbog cega je narasla cijena
<Hrki> a imas takve stranice mali milijun
<ctcp3> velka potraznja il?
<Hrki> pa da
<Hrki> ljudi prodaju drogu, oruzje i slicno
<Hrki> naravno primaju samo coinove :D
<Hrki> i cirkulira sve to skupa
<ctcp3> fino
<ctcp3> sam da ne rikne
<Hrki> ma nece
<Hrki> decentralizirano je to
<ctcp3> svejedno, nikad ne znas xd
<ctcp3> inace
<ctcp3> <Hrki> tko mi garantira za svicarce?
<ctcp3> arantira ti drzava :D
<Hrki> ja ne vjerujem drzavi
<Hrki> vjerujem samo sebi
<Hrki> niti starcima ne vjerjem :)
 * ctcp3 2 xD
<ctcp3> jel ima sad koji novi site ko silkroad
<Hrki> ma ima ih masu :D
<Hrki> googlaj da nebude da te vodim na krivi put
<Hrki> jer u hrvatskoj je promoviranje droga kaznjivo :D
<ctcp3> lol
<Hrki> mi smo jako moralna i katolicka zemlja
<ctcp3> pa daj neki link, da ne cackam
<ctcp3> na toru su, pretpostavljam?
<Hrki> naravno
<Hrki> sve ide preko .oniona
<ctcp3> btw, kak se anonimno kupe BTCi
<Hrki> nikako
<ctcp3> vidio sam kod nas neki likovi dilaju na malo
<ctcp3> nadjes se i kupis
<Hrki> nikako
<ctcp3> al to sve na sitno
<Hrki> svi zele pare
<ctcp3> kak mislis pare
<Hrki> bank transfer
<Hrki> kad on vidi pare, salje coinove
<Hrki> jer se coinovi nemogu reversat
<Hrki> jos jedna odlicna stvar :D
<ctcp3> pa da, al kak platit anonimno
<ctcp3> mos prek paypala?
<ctcp3> nek anonimno
<ctcp3> nekak*
<Hrki> pa zast bi placo anonimno???
<Hrki> kupis coinove legalno
<Hrki> i saljes ih dalje
<ctcp3> pa da nema tragova do tebe :D
<Hrki> pa nema
<Hrki> saljes sa jednoga na drugi wallet i bok
<ctcp3> aha
<ctcp3> al ovo je fakat bolesno
<Hrki> a walleta si mozes napraviti kolko zelis
<Hrki> i jos vise adresa
<ctcp3> u 2 tjedna da je skocilo duplo
<Hrki> znaci napravis 200 adresa
<ctcp3> da, kuzim
<Hrki> i na to ti salju pare
<Hrki> 200 adresa za jedan wallet
<Hrki> onda taj wallet saljes pak na drugi :D
<Hrki> ma uglavnom, nevidi se nista
<Hrki> cryptocurrency je to
<Hrki> a mine-anje je samo postupak kojim ti razbijas blokove, tj. omogucavas drugim ljudima transakcije
<Hrki> nema minera, nema transakcija
<ctcp3> idem skinut onaj tor bundle, nisam to isprobavo vec pun kufer
<Hrki> skini si samo vidaliu bridgje bundle
<Hrki> zajebi onaj torbrowser
<Hrki> jer je vunlž
<Hrki> NSA ga sjebala
<ctcp3> ma znam, cuo sam
<ctcp3> al sam da isprobam
<ctcp3> daj mi sad neki .onion link
<Hrki> nesmijem, ja sam moralan
 * ctcp3 slaps Hrki around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Hrki> necu da te navucem na pakao droge
<Hrki> uzmi barjak i pomoli se
<ctcp3> http://silkroad6ownowfk.onion je opet up?
<ctcp3> "we rise again"
<ctcp3> mogu se regat
<Hrki> ma to sigurno drzi nsa :D
<Hrki> zajebi silkroad
<ctcp3> xd
<ctcp3> pa daj onda neki drugi
<Hrki> pa da pederi prate ljude :D
<Hrki> kaze snowden da je NSA glavni prioritet TOR i crno trziste :D
<ctcp3> pa vjerujem
<Hrki> kako ih muci sto nemogu sve nadgledavati
<ctcp3> ovo ima ogroman potencijal
<ctcp3> Welcome to Silk Road, ctcp
<ctcp3> hehe
<Hrki> jel ima sta?
<ctcp3> Drugs 1988
<ctcp3>     Cannabis 431
<ctcp3>     Dissociatives 39
<ctcp3>     Ecstasy 298
<ctcp3>     Opioids 58
<ctcp3>     Other 42
<ctcp3>     Precursors 16
<ctcp3>     Prescription 210
<ctcp3>     Psychedelics 349
<ctcp3>     Stimulants 259
<Hrki> slabo :)
<ctcp3> 1988 oglasa nije slabo :D
<MmikeDOMA> ukraalo mi backilo :)
<Hrki> slabo ;) neki imaju po 7000 :D
<ctcp3> MmikeDOMA zar i tebi
<MmikeDOMA> yup :/
<MmikeDOMA> iz supe
<ctcp3> lol
<ctcp3> kolko vrijedi
<MmikeDOMA> a
<MmikeDOMA> oko4k 
<MmikeDOMA> stara kona blast
<ctcp3> supa u zgradi?
<ctcp3> Hrki : dost sporo ide ovaj tor
<Hrki> ma nije do tora, previse ljudi koristi stranicu :D
<Hrki> znas onu bandicevu, dobri decki su dosadni
<ctcp3> xd
<Hrki> tako valjda i za legalne stranice :D
<Hrki> posebno su mi super jos jedna u nizu drustvenih servisa idiotarije :D
<Hrki> a ljudi bi samo htjeli kupit dop preko neta :)))
<Hrki> a oni izmisljavaju neke pidarije
<ctcp3> ne vidim oruzje
<Hrki> drugi sajt
<Hrki> ima dosta pizdarija iz bosne prodavaju
<Hrki> mine za 200$
<ctcp3> loool
<Hrki> samo jebemti ne kuzim kako to posalje postom :D
<Hrki> ima i pljuca :D
<Hrki> ak47 ko u prici
<Hrki> sve iz naseg rata
<ctcp3> a valjda "ako prodje prodje" xD
<Hrki> nikako
<ctcp3> ima neki http://www.bmreloaded.com/
<Hrki> imas escrow na sajtu
<Hrki> znaci, platis kada primis
<Hrki> dobro da se ne drogiram, inace bi vec pod zemljom zavrsio
<ctcp3> xdd
<ctcp3> bah, ovo zivcira
<ctcp3> pol stranica nece otvorit, ni na ovom drugom siteu
<Hrki> promjeni relay
<Hrki> zna ici brzo
<Hrki> ove americke niti ne koristi
<Hrki> sve sto je americko izbjegavaj 
<ctcp3> ima i lazne love
<ctcp3> cool
<Hrki> :D
<ctcp3> sam mi nisu bas jasne cijene
<Hrki> kako ne
<ctcp3> 600 dolara za 1000 dolara superdolara
<ctcp3> nije bas neka zarada
<Hrki> ne kuzim
<Hrki> kakvi super dollari
<ctcp3> "supernovcanica" ti je kao superkrivotvorina
<ctcp3> bolja do obicnih krivotvorina
<Hrki> postoje samo linden dollars :D
<ctcp3> sta je "linden dollar"
<ctcp3> obicne krivotvorene prodaju po 30 dolara za novcanicu od 100 dolara
<ctcp3> isto nije neka big zarada xd
<Hrki> pa kako ne
<Hrki> zaradi 70$
<Hrki> za printanje
<ctcp3> to bi trebalo bit 5 dolara za 100 dolara
<Hrki> je kurac
<ctcp3> za tolku razliku se isplati riskirat
<Hrki> pa jel zelis da te uhvate
<Hrki> pa bas taj rizik se placa extra
<Hrki> ovaj jedan je napisao da salje posiljke, sa nekim sprejem od ozona 
<Hrki> da peseki nemogu snjofat
<Hrki> xray zastita i slicno
<ctcp3> lol
<Hrki> samo neznam kako su skuzili sve te fore jebote :D
<Hrki> ali ne, drzave ne kuze
<Hrki> ajmo neka bude ilegalno :D
<Hrki> glupani nisu nista od prohibicije naucili
<ctcp3> pa dobro al daj vidi ove cijene
<ctcp3> 30 Counterfeit $20 supernotes = 450$
<ctcp3> 600 krivotvorrenih $ = 450 pravih $
<Hrki> ali ti ne kuzis da ce te pare proc
<ctcp3> kaj zaradis tu, 150 dolara
<ctcp3> a proc ce
<ctcp3> nemre ti garantirat 100%
<ctcp3> "Passes just about every test. Nearly flawless bills."
<Hrki> a nemoj se igrat sa trzistem ako nisi spreman na rizik :D
<ctcp3> pa ne mislim se uopce, gledam to iz znatizelje xD
<ctcp3> sam velim, ne bi ni riskiro za tak malu zaradu
<ctcp3> kriminalom se bavis da izvuces velke zarade i provizije
<ctcp3> ovo su malo pretjerane cijene
<Hrki> ne, kriminalom se bavis jer je to lagani novac
<Hrki> samo oni na vrhu pobiraju mlijeko, ovi ostali zivotare
<ctcp3> e onda se bave krivim poslom ak kupe sitnis xD
<Hrki> a daj mi reci
<ctcp3> zivotarit mozes i od socijale
<Hrki> ti bi kupio masu krivotvorenih
<Hrki> i ti bi to odneso
<Hrki> dosao bi sa torbom u wallmart da ti uzmu pare?
<ctcp3> naravno da ne, al kakve to ima veze
<ctcp3> ocu ti rec da ak nemas zaradu 10:1, to nije to
<ctcp3> il bar 5:1
<ctcp3> a ovaj sa tim Supernotes ti ne daje ni 2:1
<Hrki> pa takva zarada nhe postoji
<ctcp3> 1,5:1
<Hrki> ni za teske droge
<Hrki> nitko ti nema takvu proviziju
<ctcp3> ma nemoj
<Hrki> nema
<ctcp3> po kojoj cijeni se kupuje npr kokain vani
<ctcp3> a po kojoj cijeni se ovdje prodaje veleprodajno
<ctcp3> a po kojoj zatim maloprodajno
<Hrki> gram dobre koke je izmedju 400-700kn
<ctcp3> omjeri su ti 1:10:100
<Hrki> to je malo prodaja
<ctcp3> e
<Hrki> dok krene sa vele prodaje
<Hrki> ali gle
<ctcp3> a znas kolka je nabavna cijena?
<ctcp3> nabavna cijena kile ti je 10.000 kn
<Hrki> recimo znam da mogu dobiti kilu trave za 5000kn
<ctcp3> veleprodajna je oko 100.000 pa na vise
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: zato ja svoj drzim na balkonu
<Hrki> a 5grama kosta 300kn
<Hrki> kuzis spiku
<ctcp3> a maloprodajna moze bit i 3.000.000 kn
<Hrki> cim vece kolicima tu se rusi cijena
<ctcp3> pogledaj omjere
<ctcp3> pa ok al velim ti
<Hrki> a to sto recimo drotovi zaplijene kilu
<Hrki> i onda kazu da ulicna vrijednost je 1000 000kn je glupost
<Hrki> jer taj koji ima kilu salje to dalje, uzme proviziju i bok
<ctcp3> uzgajivac zaradi 10.000 kn po kili, svercer oko 100.000, a preprodavac oko 1.000.000 kn. omjer ti je 1:10:100
<Hrki> onda taj tu kilu cepka
<ctcp3> dobro, al ocu ti rec da preprodavac ne zaradi mrvice (da npr. plati grama 100 kn pa ga proda po 120 kn)
<Hrki> ovisi kakav je 
<Hrki> ako kilu prodaje po gramima onda mi je najbolje
<Hrki> ali to nitko ne radi
<Hrki> vecinom ljudi idu do zagreba po neku kolicinu
<Hrki> onda to preprodaju i ostatak si uzmu za koristiti
<Hrki> toliko ljudi znam da to rade, zarade neku sicu
<Hrki> nista bitno...
<Hrki> samo da ima za pusit
<ctcp3> dobro, to ni nisu pravi krimosi
<ctcp3> al neko ko dila cisto radi zarade
<ctcp3> je idiot ak na 10.000 kn robe zaradi samo 5.000 kn (tj proda robu za 15.000 sveukupno)
<ctcp3> nit je neka lova, nit se isplati riskirat zatvor za sitnis
<SilverSpace> ovaj svijet je skroz otiso u kurac
<DomaMuffin> istina, kila trave 5kkn .. 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> tona sijena 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: nije ni cudo da je nelegalna, po toj cijeni je bitno jeftinije duvati nego cuclati voltarene
<ctcp3> bome, farmaceutska mafija se nenormalno rasirila
<ctcp3> znam jedno bar 10-15 slucajeva di ljude kljukaju antidepresivima i sl. smecem ko blesavi
<tonil> da
<tonil> ja sam koristio normabel jedno 6 mjeseci za smirenje :/
<tonil> Hrki, vrijednost varira prije sat je bila 455 sad je opet poraslo na 462$
<tonil> mislim da cu pricekati neki krah kad padne vrijednost i tad nakupovat bitcoina 
<jelly-home> naravno da vrijednosnica na nestabilnom trzistu varira
<jelly-home> vrijednost ukradenih 4100 BTC sa inputs.io je sad cca 1.7M USD 
<tonil> jelly-home,  jel se sjecas mozda kad je bio hakiran mtgox?
<jelly-home> ne
<tonil> jedan mi lik pricao da je imao racun tamo do tog događaja onda je odustao od bitcoina
<tonil> ah da sad se sjetih
<rut> tonil jesi napredovao sto danas ?
<tonil> rut, heh nema faksa danas pa se nisam vidio al dosadjivam na fejsu :)
<rut> ne dosadivat !!!
<tonil> postoji chat stranica gdje odaberes temu i chatas a koliko napises dobijes i nesto vrijednosti bitcoina
<tonil> ok
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kvakifikacije
<tonil> Hrki, dal mozda znas za tu stranicu gdje chatanjem dobivas bitcoine,bila je na bughr,u al izgubio sam je
<ctcp3> ma to je gluparija
<ctcp3> to trebas "chatat" 100 godina da dobis nes
<tonil> da i ja mislim
<tonil> da je se dobivalo oko 0,0001
<tonil> po liniji
<rut> eto ctctpd ti imas 20g staza .. znaci pusing
<ctcp3> rut jos nisi prebolio
<rut> sto . 20g staza ?
<ctcp3> da
<tonil> rut, znaci ne dosadjivat?
<ctcp3> pogodilo te to u oko malo zesce
<rut> pih ... evo imam sljivu koliko me pogodilo
<rut> tonil nikako ... 
<ctcp3> pa vidim, svako malo se referiras na to
<tonil> mmkay
<rut> tonil laganini samo .. 
<tonil> ok
<rut> ja ? 
<rut> pa ti se falis sa stazem .. ocemo ti spomenik dignut zato ?
<ctcp3> ja sam se "pohvalio" (kak ti to velis) jednom
<ctcp3> ti si od tad to ponovio 50 puta
<ctcp3> vidis se ko je opsjednut time
<ctcp3> vidi*
<rut> jednom ko ni jednom .. patis od tih 20g pa ti zato ja ego dizem 
<ctcp3> pa ko sto rekoh, ti si taj koji pati
<ctcp3> ja sam to spomeno jednom
<ctcp3> a tebe to stalno bode
<ctcp3> iako, ne znam sta te to smeta/cudi
<SilverSpace> bemti mrezu da ti jebem izgleda da cu sve morati sloziti sa statickim ip adresama 
<ctcp3> dobar dio ircera ovdje je skoro 20 godina na ircu
<ctcp3> Mmike je cca 20 godina
<ctcp3> Hrki takodjer
<ctcp3> i gro jos njih
<rut> joj nemoj .. 
<rut> zile cu si izrezat
<ctcp3> BotaniCar|2 : i ti imas nekih 20 god, jel
<rut> 20g kazes .. to si ircao na c64 ?
<jelly-home> rut: de skuliraj, ne podjebavat nepotrebno
<ctcp3> xdd
<rut> pa pitam covjeka jel ircao prije 20g na c64 ?
<rut> ctcp3 i ? 
<rut> da nije mozda prije 10g ?
<jelly-home> Mmike je visio na srcu dok je cijela Hrvatska imala onaj prvi 64kbps link, to je bilo... '93?  Znam kad sam se upisao na faks '94 da je vec irc bio naveliko u upotrebi
<ctcp3> pa da, bili su oni terminali na srcu
<ctcp3> i okolo
<ctcp3> visilo se pol noci tamo
<ctcp3> xd
<rut> ctcp3 ma da . ajde .. malo si pretjerao al dobro ..
<ctcp3> u cem sam pretjero
<rut> 20g
<ctcp3> cak i da nije 20,00 godina
<jelly-home> CARNet projekt je imenovan valjda '91, nemam pojma kad smo dobili link
<ctcp3> tu je negdje
<jelly-home> rut: i da je 18, sta ti to znaci
<rut> ma da si i 30g 
<ctcp3> bas to, govorimo okvirno
<rut> a sto ga ti jelly branis ? 
<ctcp3> a ovaj zapeo koda je neznam sta
<rut> jesi ti advokat ?
<ctcp3> rut : pa ne brani on mene nis xD
<jelly-home> rut: a sto ga ti pojebavas bez potrebe?
<ctcp3> nema me ni od ceg branit xd
<rut> pa jel ne govori istinu 
<ctcp3> samo je smijesna ta tvoja fiksiranost na 20 godina xD
<jelly-home> rut: nisi mi jasan, neko nesto spomene i za zakacis se za blesavu sitnicu
<jelly-home> move on
<ctcp3> +1
<rut> a ne ne .. ctcp je intruder 
<rut> :)
<ctcp3> xd
 * jelly-home ne zna ni ctcp3 ni ruta uzivo, samo mu ide na jetra nepotrebno podcikavanje u stilu <rut> eto ctctpd ti imas 20g staza .. znaci pusing
<tonil> decki kakvi su serveri danas u pogonu na srcu
<jelly-home> kaj mi znaci u zivotu ak sam 18 ili 20 godina na ircu, samo znaci da sam star i da je irc star... ne vidim potrebe niti ne vjerovati tome, niti davati neko posebno znacenje
<rut> al se ti uzbudujes jelly .. 
<tonil> gledao neku emisiju na hrt pokazalo oni prvi super komp sta se rabio tamo 92
<tonil> sad kupi prasinu
<SilverSpace> ekipa iz ine centra isto ircala 
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se kad sam ja tamo dosao koje godine 
<tonil> wow Hrki mislis da li moze ovo posluzit za minanje http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/amd-firepro-s10000-gpu-12gb-memorije/128217.aspx
<jelly-home> tonil: ne
<tonil> :(
 * tonil is sad
<jelly-home> tonil: jedino isplativo u ovom trenutku su custom ASIC 
<tonil> jelly-home, da li znas neku stranicu koja ima tutoriale za sastavljanje custom asic-a?
<jelly-home> hahah
<tonil> :D
<jelly-home> tonil: prvo zavrsis FER, neki smjer sa elektronikom
<tonil> imam dva frenda na FER-u ponavljaju sad ponovo trecu godinu,inace nije me elektronika toliko zanimala :) no voljan sam uciti
<tonil> smjer su elektrotehnika mogao bih priupitat 
<jelly-home> onda nabavis, nisam siguran koliko, ali recimo $20k-50k softvera za dizajn i razvoj cipova, naucis raditi s time, napravis dizajn chipa bez gresaka isprve :-) i kupis run od cca 5000 komada, red velicine $100k cijene u nekom fabu
<jelly-home> u roku od 5-10 godina imas svoj mining chip, i jos bolje, izucio si zanat koji se placa $50000-$130000 godisnje vani
<jelly-home> i boli te djon za bitcoin i mining
<ctcp3> bah
<ctcp3> il kupi kilu kokaina i zdila ga i odma ima 100k
<ctcp3> xd
<tonil> :)
<tonil> xD
<tonil> jelly-home, mislim da li se nude custom ASIC-i na sajtovima poput ebay il amazona?
<jelly-home> dvije firme imaju svoje dizajne i prodaju to
<jelly-home> i imaju backlog narudzbu takav da dok ti uredjaj stigne, jedini koji ce na njemu profitirati su te dvije firme :-)
<tonil> :/ 
<jelly-home> http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/9148/do-these-new-asic-miners-really-pay-for-themselves-in-5-days
<jelly-home> also, reklame na https://www.google.com/search?q=bitcoin+mining+asic su takodjer relevantne 
<tonil> jelly-home, um jeste li vi zavrsili FER? :) ja sam sada na privatnom al računarstvo me je oduvijek privlacilo :)
 * jelly-home je propali student
<jelly-home> tonil: na ircu koristi "ti", necemo se Vikati
<tonil> ok :)
<tonil> korisna stranica http://www.coinish.com/calc/#
<tonil> hm koliko vidim mozda se isplati ako nabavim i upregnem vise ASIC-a u rad,a i pitanje koliko ce vremena bit to korisno :/
<tonil> http://assets2.motherboard.tv/content-images/contentimage/no-slug/54e1321abc15ea6e1e0cfd80c17eefe0.jpg wow
<jelly-home> eugh
<jelly-home> u odnosu na ovo, BotaniCar|2 ima perfektno kabliranje 
<tonil> um ima li koja alternativa torbrosweru da nije pun vulnerabilitya 
<jelly-home> zasto pitas
<tonil> zato jer na nekim OS-evima dobijam blue screen of death kad startam ovaj tor bundle :/
<tonil> i jednostavno moram restartat racunalo :(
<jelly-home> vjerojatno taj image ima neke boot opcije za debugiranje
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jkebiga
<jelly-home> mislim dasu bar dvojici na poslu isto iz supe mrknuli
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: :( moji se susjedi ljute kaj ja svojeg vozam u liftu
<jelly-home> cak i kad je podrum zakljucan, od 10-20 stanova, uvijek se nadje neko ko voli ukrasti
<MmikeDOMA> da
<jelly-home> odn. dojaviti i otvoriti rodji i pokupiti 500kn
<MmikeDOMA> sad spremam nekju spacku
<MmikeDOMA> a onda cu nokte cupat
<SilverSpace> ali ih ne hebem supe i zajednicke nisu sigurne prate mulci gdje ga ostavljas
<MmikeDOMA> nek sam prate
<MmikeDOMA> idem malo vozit austiiin
<MmikeDOMA> da se pripremim za sjutra :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> kod nas se teoretski vrata od stepenica zakljucavaju na svakom katu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ukrali na katu susjedu ispred vrata 
<SilverSpace> kljuc ih ne sprecava
<jelly-home> za sto je zavezao?
<SilverSpace> za ogradu 
<jelly-home> eh
<SilverSpace> od stepenica
<ctcp3> Carlito's Way
<ctcp3> to je film
<ctcp3> a ne ova danasnja smeca
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-17
<tonil> sa ovim torom svako malo dobivam blue screen of death na sedmici :/
<tonil> ima neki fix mozda?
<MmikeRMRM> tonil, jesi probao zadnu verziju ubuntua? :)
<tonil> a probacu sada :)
<ivoks> zna netko kako napraviti bson iz jsona?
<ivoks> ili jos bolje, ako se mongo db moze restorat iz jsona?
<ivoks> ok, nasao
<ivoks> i rijesio vec :)
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI
<datase> tonil: Title: Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (official video clip), Views: 25375333, Rating: 99.179048%
 * tonil rocks on
<tonil> zanimljiv clanak http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/10/17/hitman-network-says-it-accepts-bitcoins-to-murder-for-hire.html
<tonil> Hrki, http://uscyberlabs.com/blog/2013/10/11/tor-wacky-times-and-the-nsa/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dobro medvescak igra ali nije ih gol iso 
<MmikeRMRM> onaj dan kad gasis racunala nebi li pospremio sve :0
<MmikeRMRM> btw
<MmikeRMRM> cini se da je bio bed u  napajanju
<MmikeRMRM> posudio napajanje od frenda, preko 24 sata bez smrzavanja
<MmikeRMRM> inace nije preko 15ak izdrzalo
<SilverSpace> kaj su sad promasili
<DomaMuffin> Debian je dan kada su tijekovi vremenskih struja jednom opisao roditeljstvo s you're in a dear friend turned gay
<DomaMuffin> -TomislavBothttp://what-would-i-say.com/ #brutalno
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu brutalno 
<DomaMuffin> Rekao bi ti da odes na moj FB profil, ali ne trosis fb, jelda ? 
<DomaMuffin> iz starih statusa mi je slozio stvari poput "Oni su bili potpuno sami uređaj." "Ne bi bas cekao ono sto imam." "Pita policajac policajca Šta dobiješ za" vristim od smijeha :) 
<DomaMuffin> I nesto kao "nisam ja spalio zavjese" , proplakao sam 
<SilverSpace> da nemam fb profil
<SilverSpace> aha znam tu foru 
<SilverSpace> bila je tu na irc kanalu sa rijecima iz kanala 
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo iP6
<DomaMuffin> di ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar@2a00:c30:7171:.......
<DomaMuffin> nda
<DomaMuffin> nemrem naci dyndns provajdera samo za ipv6, pa si onda ostavim bota tu na kanalu da se mogu trejsati do doma :) 
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> muffin jesi probao mail ?
<DomaMuffin> Jok
<DomaMuffin> Vidio bi da mi je inbox narasao, ne ? 
<rut> neznam ? jel je ?
<DomaMuffin> Digni munin tam' ! :) 
 * DomaMuffin regrets nothing
<rut> ma sto ce mi taj zderac rama
<SilverSpace> cemu sluzi taj munin
<DomaMuffin> http://imgur.com/gallery/m7yxj
<SilverSpace> ima li kakve koristi od njega
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: crta grafice s portosnjom resursa. zadas mu sto da prati i onda gledas kaj se desava. Moze te i alarmirati, ovisno kak ga podesis
<DomaMuffin> Pokazes sefu 200 grafova, on padne na guzicu i ode, ti se vratis spavanju na poslu 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol
<SilverSpace> znaci beskorisno :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti projektante kuca. dobio od frenda tlocert kuce da mu prebacim u 3D i sad ja nasao u projektu hrpu bedastoca 
<SilverSpace> ovo ko da je projektirao Jure Radic
<jelly-home> maknuti sefa s vrata je jako, jako korisno
<jelly-home> srecom to nije jedino cemu sluzi ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas veceras ako imas sopcast player odlicna slika sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/141433
<tonil> ctcp3, ovo ti je jedan od onih treninga i tecaja sta moras napraviti za platforme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IbzE34ucg8
<datase> tonil: Title: Survivex BOSIET, Views: 542, Rating: 100.0%
<DomaMuffin> Ender's Game izgleda kao da je trebao trajati 5h :( 
<ctcp3> zgleda zabavno
<ctcp3> (Survivex BOSIET)
<obruT> SilverSpace: to za F1 ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel hvatas zlovence preko dvb-ta ?
<SilverSpace> nemam antenu
<obruT> e jebiga ;) uglavnom, poceli su emitirati i slo1 i slo2 u hd-u i na dvojci ce biti f1
<obruT> bas sam gledao prijenos svjetskog kupa u penjanju u Kranju, snimali i prenosili u hd-u :)
<SilverSpace> da na kabelskoj mi je slo zacrnjen
<obruT> samo nabavi dobru antenu, okreni prema svetoj geri i uzivaj :)
<obruT> ja hvatam hrpu slo kanala
<SilverSpace> imam na rtl ali jebiga svabe 
<SilverSpace> slabo ih razumujem :)
<obruT> wenn ist das nustruck git und sleutermayer ?
<tonil> koja HD rezolucija puna il 720p
<obruT> 1080
 * tonil jedve vata cetiri domaca programa
<tonil> nice
<obruT> AFAIK, uglavnom svi kad emitiraju HD emitiraju 1080, no ako im je materijal nize rezolucije, naprave upscale
<obruT> ja hvatam 26 kanala, sto HR, sto SLO
<obruT> i sve s jednom antenom
<obruT> kucnom :)
<SilverSpace> domaci su u sd
<tonil> u mene isto kucna do prosle godine hvatalo domu rtl2 mrezu dalmaciju hrt3 hrt 4 sad nis
<tonil> samo cetiri program hrt1 3 rtl i nova :(
<tonil> hrt1 i 2*
<SilverSpace> kod mene kabelska 100 programa
<SilverSpace> uglavno gledam sportske 
<SilverSpace> i fox
 * obruT razmislja kako da na prijevaru dovuce antenski kabel od stana na krov od zgrade :P ja bi satelitsku...
<rut> zgrada ili kuca ?
<rut> novogradnja ili ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sam imao kabel kroz ventilacijsku cjev povucen
<rut> a sto mislis gledat na sat ? nista bez cs-a .. 
<obruT> pa na cs i ciljam :) inace stara zgrada, 14 katova, ja na 7. :P
<rut> ma kroz prozor po fasadi .. 
<rut> evo ja gledam na thoru 0.8W .. digi upc canal sat pakete :)
<obruT> ne bi smio po fasadi, ali razmisljam o jednoj ranojutarnjoj diverziji ;) imam svu opremu za spustit se sa vrha do prozora/balkona :)
<rut> onda kako je silver reko kroz vent. 
<rut> al ako se ljepo to napravi po fasadi sumnjam da bi ti tko sto reko 
<SilverSpace> :)(
<obruT> razmisljao sam fakat da nabavim plasticne kanalice i ponudim susjedima koji su iznad mene da i do njih razvucem kabel ako zele
<SilverSpace> kod mene ih ima hrpa po fasadi
<rut> i kod mene svi po fasadi .. ja se trudio da moje izgleda pristojno al od ostalih koda je voda donjela 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kZivVxB3vU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Breaking Bad Season 5 - Alternate Ending, Views: 1548589, Rating: 98.662272%
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> bormge
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> d tro
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<Mmike> KUD PLOVI OVAJ BROJ
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> BROD
<calmpitbull> float number
<BotaniCar|2> i aint got no FPU 
<tonil> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> pozitiv: tup ko matun , komparativ: tup ko dupe , superlativ: tup ko pribor iz menze (toliko tupo da se ne može naći ekvivalent u spoljašnjem okruženju)
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/darpa-lakse-programiranje/137524.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> Da, programeri su precijenjeni. Treba nam nesto cemu ja kao menadzer mogu doci, reci sto mi treba, i dobiti iskompajlirani softver van ! 
<jelly-home> kak nagovorim Unity (12.04 LTS) na focus follows mouse?
<tonil> BotaniCar|2, da citiram lika sa foruma
<tonil> Dakle, ubacivat će tuđe smeće (aj dobro, valjda će se najgore isfiltrirati van) i tako raditi neki kvaz-Intellisense?
<tonil>  
<tonil> Nije dosta što imamo horde priučenih indijaca i pakistanaca koji kucaju odvratan kod za 1$ po satu, još nam fali da dobiju neki autocomplete... Stvarno će nam trebati x64 na mobitelima i 4-6GB RAMa kako bi te njihove "optimizirane" umotvorine radile bez da ubiju OS i uređaj.
<tonil>  
<tonil> Nedaj bože da ulove tako kuckati drivere
<tonil> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Sta ces, kad je hardver jeftiniji od radnih sati programera :)
<jelly-home> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<Mmike> mrzim amazon
<Mmike> jedno 101 python knjigu mu je preporucivat poceo
<Mmike> jer djubre zna da zadnjih mjeseci intezivno guglam pajton sranja
<Mmike> pred pol godine sam tak gledao memoriju i maticne na nabava.net i tak
<Mmike> pa su mi onda poceli nutkat svoje maticne i memorije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: a mrzis ih zato jer ti ne odobravaju dodatni popust, ili ?
<Mmike> zato kaj ce mi sad napisat 'srao si, peklo te od habanerosa? eto mi imamo krenu'
<Mmike> kremu, stovise
<tonil> hahahahahahhahaha
<tonil> Mmike, previse si citao ovaj topic? http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/ostalo/sve-ljubitelje-ljutoga-ljute-hrane/217059.aspx
<tonil> ako ga nisi i zapoceo :D
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti x64 na mobitelu kad imas aarm64!
<tonil> Mmike, ovaj jel pece od habanerosa,mislio sam ako nisu ukisljene feferonke da nebi trebalo pec
<tonil> ono za wc
<BotaniCar|2> Dobar forum, cijenim po: "Ćevapi i kebab si nisu neprijatelji, znaš? Nije to kao "Volim svoju ženu pa zbog toga neću tovariti susjedovu kći..." {#}" 
<Mmike> tonil, ma, ukiseljene jedino i peku ;)
<jelly-home> "ja nerijetko kraj ručka dočekam totalno uplakan"
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<tonil> Mmike, il bilo tko jos,imate li ista kvalitetne literature sta se tice mips-a te asemblera,
<Mmike> ne:)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ti si rekao da nisi na raspolaganju kao regionalni koordinator u akciji "dajmo da jedu mandarine 2" ? Kak se ubogi ircer moze ogrebati za jos koju vochku ? 
 * Mmike ne zna assembler
<tonil> :(
<Mmike> znao sam nesto na 6502/6510
<Mmike> dok sam imo komodorca :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad je bilo ili-to-ili-basic :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kakav sam prekrasan konj :) Invertno sam selektirao sav sadrzaj inboxa , na nacin da nisam obiljezio spam, vec korisnu postu, i onda sam sve obrisao :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2, vil<Tab><Tab>: pitat cu kolegicu prek skypeta pa javim
<BotaniCar|2> Falalepa ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> nda, mozes dodati digera-tomislav na skypetu pa me/nas konferencijski delegorati kolegici i mucki nestati :D
<jelly-home> donesem u Pulu mojih 5 kila sa sobom da ne propadnu, a stara veli "pa ja sam ubrala do sad 40kg s nase mandarine"
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahaha, mogao si se obogatiti !!!!!
<jelly-home> ne znam kak, to drvce ima metar i zilet visine, sva grana se mora podmetati da se ne polomi pod tezinom plodova
<BotaniCar|2> 40kg x5kn = almost rich ! 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ti si na skypeu nevidljiv namjerno?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: jesteda
<BotaniCar|2> kak jejeben skype, vidis kraj svakog nicka olovcicu, ali nitko nista ne tipka :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian isto dila mandarine =)
<BotaniCar|2> okasnio si, starino :D
<weshmashian> gut! :)
<BotaniCar|2> velis, ionak dilas bez provizije pa je manji load pozeljan :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Imam dobru ideju ! Zakaj uz produzenje ugovorne pretplate $firma ne ponudi ili 24kg mandarina jednokratno ili kilu mandarina uz racun,svaki mjesec ?! :) 
<weshmashian> true that :)
<weshmashian> neam pojma po kolko jelly dila, ali mu ne zelim ulazit u morebitni profit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zadnji je put "profitirao" utoliko da je morao par sati gledati majkovo i moje ruzno lice, nismo nit supruge doveli, da mu manje gadno bude :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: auuu, gadno!
<BotaniCar|2> Bas, to je prizor koji jedva ujutro podnesem pred ogledalom, a u to doba jos ni ne vidim dobro :9
<weshmashian> a i nije za pozeljet nekom na kraju radnog dana :)
<jelly-home> weshmashian: 5kn/kg, profit FANTSTICAN
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: vjerojatno zbog toga sto ih je tlaka dostaviti
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: jebes mi sve ako ja te neretvane razumijem, neka udruga bi olaksala logisticki dio N puta. Mislim, da nisu intertni kao i ostatak RH, sad je razvidno da su mogli ovaj nacin prodaje furati oduvijek. Super sto Rusija mora u embargo da nasi ljudi skuze da imaju i doma trziste. 
<jelly-home> lakse je dati oligopolu da se bavi distribucijom nego je sam rijesiti
<jelly-home> also, cim bi se to organiziralo u vecoj mjeri, todor bi navalio inspekciju i zakone da te sjebe jer si nelojalna konkurencija
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da je stvar u tom da su Rusima mogli naplatiti 5+x , a ne da im se nije dalo rjesiti distribuciju, no, profit je tu jedini argument koji im priznajem. 
<jelly-home> nisu rusi problem, nego EU
<BotaniCar|2> Možeš pojasniti ?
<BotaniCar|2> Iha, tocno se vidi kad sekundu prije ircanja pisem mail ( HR znakovi) :)
<jelly-home> jedne sankcije su reakcija na druge sankcije (koje su takitak beskorisne)
<BotaniCar|2> Je, no oboje je beside the point ( point beeing da su neretvljanii u stvari pizdeki koje boli dupe za nas i samo ganjaju profit ) 
<Mmike> kaj vi brijete
<Mmike> pokusavate neke zakljucke raditi i raspru voditi na osnovu filtriranih informacija koje dobijate? :)
<Mmike> to k'o kad microsoft prica zakaj je SQL server - uber :)
<BotaniCar|2> ili nam nadopuni informacije ili vjecno shuti ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Vezano, da nisi otisao glavom u oblake, i da radis u firmama koje imaju para za licence, i ti bi znao da je MSSQL super ! 
<jelly-home> kaj mu fali
<BotaniCar|2> Ima i viska, cijenu :)
<jelly-home> pa mislim, u odnosu na orakl, i nije neka
<BotaniCar|2> Snazan argument ! 
<ivoks> jel znate da u ovoj drzavi
<ivoks> ako nekoga zaposlite
<ivoks> morate taj dan, kada zaposljavate, taj dan, ni dan ranije ili kasnije, tu osobu prijaviti na milijon mjesta
<ivoks> i kada ta osoba prestane raditi, taj dan, ni dan ranije ili kasnije, tu osobu morate odjaviti na milijon mjesta
<BotaniCar|2> Da da da, jos je smijesnije sto papire ne mozes ispuniti ranje ( tipa, covjek odradjuje otkazni rok u X, do 01.01.2015 , ja ga ne mogu unaprijed prijaviti da ce 01.01. prijeci k meni 
<ivoks> i ako odjavite dan kasnije, morate platiti placu za taj dan
<ivoks> i sad moram covjeku platiti pol mjeseca jer nisam u sekundi javio da vise ne radi
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> dodjem u drzavni ured X u sibeniku
<ivoks> jer rade pon, sri i pet
<ivoks> donesem 28 papira
<ivoks> i veli lik da fali jos 29., i da ga mogu dobiti u uredu Y u Tisnom
<weshmashian> jelly-home: ali, ti barem imas profit! ove moje su 4kn/kg, ne isplatim ni trajvansku kartu :)
<jelly-home> kak stoji situacija sa hr.archive.u.o?
<ivoks> odem u Tisno, u ured Y, a na vratima ureda pise 'rad sa strankama utorkom i cetvrtkom'
<jelly-home> ivoks: :-D
<ivoks> jelly-home: doci ce novi server uskoro
<jelly-home> pisi blog
<jelly-home> o birokraciji
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kul ! i organizirali su se da im se (ne)radni dani ne preklapaju! Pro !
<ivoks> jelly-home: znas kaj je tragicno
<ivoks> to kaj bi ovo bilo *JEBENO* da sve radi jedno te ista osoba
<ivoks> al ne, radi ih 6 u jednom i 12 u drugom uredu
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: znas da mi je prvo palo na pamet da to jedan covjek radi u vise ureda :) Velis, bas sam bedast :)
<weshmashian> optimizirati drzavnu upravu?! http://onemansblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/inconceivable.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> optimizacije == ukidanje ? 
<weshmashian> ali, gdje ces onda odmarat onih 10g prije penzije?
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pen...say what ?
<jelly-home> weshmashian: na farmi mandarina
<weshmashian> lol
<ivoks> pas mater
<ivoks> hoces radit nesto u hrvatskoj u kojoj vlada sdp?
<ivoks> TO JE KONTRAREVOLUCIJA!
<ivoks> zatvor!
<ivoks> evo, skruseno obecajem
<ivoks> ako dobijem na eurojackpotu puni zgoditak, uzet cu 200 milijuna sebi, a ostalo potrositi na osvajanje vlasti u hrvatskoj
<BotaniCar|2> I kaj ces s njom kad ju dobijes ? To mi zvuci kao "idem sad kupiti firmu s najvecim dugom, koju mogu naci" :) 
<ivoks> i onda sve najurit, objesit, spalit na lomaci (sve po zaslugama), pocistit sve
<ivoks> ukinuti demokraciju i slobodu govora na 4 godine
<BotaniCar|2> Taman da pocnes rjesavati situaciju, netko ce ti poceti poturati referendume protiv onog sto bi htio, jer netko mora izgubiti nezasluzena prava, da dovedes stvari malo u red :)
<ivoks> dovest sve u red i onda ponovno uspostaviti demokraciju
<BotaniCar|2> joj, ovo zadnje <3
<ivoks> ne ne, vidis da sam mislio na to :)
<tonil> jel netko stavio nove nokia here mape na android 220
<tonil> na starima nema novogradnji na znjanu
<tonil> i uvele su me u jednosmjernu ulicu
<tonil> -.-
<tonil> a redikul nisan ni gleda znak
<tonil> samo u mob
<ivoks> https://translate.google.com/#hr/en/jebe%20lud%20zbunjenog
<BotaniCar|2> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bntfUA6TmLs
<datase> YouTube: MONSTER Energy drinks are the work of SATAN!!! - 0:02:14 - 2,521,727 views - 15670 likes / 5133 dislikes
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> jebte, ljude treba pocet vjesat i spaljivat
<Mmike> ivoks, ja te podrzavam
<Mmike> ivoks, ajmo pakt napravit
<Mmike> ak i JA dobijem na eurojackpotu, 200 milja sebi, a ostalo da dodjemo na vlast!
<Mmike> btw, ovo s prijavom/odjavom
<Mmike> kak to izgleda u sibeniku? :)
<Mmike> ja pizdim na zagreb al' se sjecam da sam jednom isao u ozalj po neke papire za neku zemlju kaj sam nesh kombinirao
<Mmike> pa majko mila ;)
<Mmike> to se pusi u uredima
<Mmike> noge na stolu
<Mmike> parizer po podu :)
<ivoks> pa ovo je izgledalo ovak
<Mmike> k'o u fakin alan fordu! :)
<BotaniCar|2> sto je ujedno i jedina pozitivna stvar koju mozes reci za urede ( da se moze zapalit' ) 
<ivoks> kucam na vrata
<ivoks> nema nikoga u uredu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne vidim kak je to pozitivno
<ivoks> nakon 3 minute izadje zena iz drugog ureda i pita 'jel stigao sef?'
<ivoks> velim ne i ona se vrati unutra
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako krepas od pusenja, neces utilizirati peMziju ! 
<ivoks> nakon 5 minuta opet izadje i pita isto pitanje
<ivoks> konacno, nakon dodatnih 5 minuta izadje opet i opet pita isto
<ivoks> al ovaj put odluci sjesti za sefov stol i odraditi ono sto meni treba
<ivoks> i onda, bio je to ured za zemljisne knjige
<ivoks> ja na mobitelu trazim katastarski snimak i pokazujem joj isti na tom 4" ekranu
<ivoks> iako ona ima 21" monitor ispred sebe
<ivoks> al ona ne moze vidjeti katastar, jer, eto, to je katastar
<ivoks> a oni su zemljisne knjige il koji k
<ivoks> (ja sam samo otisao na katastar.hr i upisao broj cestice)
<Mmike> taj dio mi je poseban uzas
<ivoks> no, ima i nes dobro u cijeloj prici
<Mmike> porezna salje FAKIN POSTOM fini papire neke
<ivoks> a to je da je vani 21C i pici sunce
<Mmike> i onda fina FAKIN POSTOM to salje nazad
<Mmike> U-ZAS!
<Mmike> ivoks, i tu je toplo za popizdit
<ivoks> i to je vise-manje, jedini razlog zasto sam ja jos uvijek u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> pun mi kufer vise ovog vremena
<Mmike> 11sti je mjesec, ima bit hladno!
<ivoks> Mmike: al moras obecat da cemo ljude spaljivat
<ivoks> bez takvog soka nema naprijed
<ivoks> i zastavu mijenjat
<BotaniCar|2> Ja vas podrzavam samo ako cete ljude spaljivati jos zive. 
<ivoks> maknut krunu i stavit bijelo kao prvo polje
<ivoks> jer to je originalna zastava iz 1990., kada jos nismo dupe lizali nikome
<ivoks> (prvo crveno polje je bilo lizanje dupeta manjini, pa da ih se umiri)
<ivoks> i vidis kako je zavrsilo
<ivoks> lizanje dupeta garantira samo aids i ebolu
<Mmike> ivoks,  :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Mmike> prvo polje bijelo je ustaska zastava, kaj nije?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: i to , ali i sluzbena RH zastava pocetkom imanja ove moderne RH je bila takva
<ivoks> Mmike: nije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pogle zastavu na krovu na markovom trgu
<ivoks> kraljevina jugoslavija je imala hrvatski grb s prvim bijelim poljem
<ivoks> SFRJ je imala hrvatski grb s prvim bijelim poljem
<ivoks> (1990)
<Mmike> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grb_Republike_Hrvatske
<Mmike> ivoks, nije, bas gledam
<ivoks> Mmike: otp
<Mmike> sr hrvatska je imala prvo crveno polje
<Mmike> otp?
<ivoks> on the phone
<Mmike> "25. srpnja 1990. Hrvatski sabor donosi Amandman LXVI na Ustav Socijalističke Republike Hrvatske u kojem se kaže: „Grb Republike Hrvatske je povijesni hrvatski grb, osnovica kojeg se sastoji od 25 crvenih i bijelih polja.“ Ovakav osnovni povijesni grb bio je u uporabi do donošenja Zakona o grbu, zastavi i himni Republike Hrvatske, te zastavi i lenti Predsjednika Republike Hrvatske, 21. prosinca 1990. (NN 55/90). Nije bilo nikakvih preciznijih o
<Mmike> dredbi o obliku štita, niti službenog likovno oblikovana predloška, a amandmanom je određeno da se točan izgled grba ima utvrditi zakonom. Zbog toga se kroz sljedećih nekoliko mjeseci i u službenoj uporabi moglo vidjeti više inačica grba, s različitim oblicima štita i različitim početnim poljem."
<ivoks> Mmike: RH je bio dio SFRJ
<ivoks> 1990.
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ok, sam ti tipkaj, ne smeta mene kaj si ti na telefonu :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> pih politika
<tonil> ivoks, popijem monster assualt i oni zeleni na redovitoj bazi svaki jutar prije treninga
<tonil> bolji mi je od red bula jer jebeni red bull izaziva grcenje misica
<SilverSpace> grcenje misica srca 
<Mmike> o, gle
<Mmike> rba opet spor :D
<SilverSpace> dii nam jaizza 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Na sastanku :) Boli me tuki kaj je IB spor, placa je sjela na vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> sjede sad dva lika ispred garaze i piju pivo znam ih onak na bok bok 
<SilverSpace> pozdravim ih i pitam kaj slave 
<SilverSpace> kazu prvi dan na burzi 
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> kak na burzi kad vec dvije godine tu sjede i piju 
<SilverSpace> dve jebene godine nis nisu radili 
<SilverSpace> citavo ljeto tu sjede 
<ivoks> ha, cool
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRngPHRj0vA
<datase> YouTube: Apparently, burning NH4Cr2O7 with HgSCN opens a portal to hell - 0:01:03 - 1,116,013 views - 3019 likes / 37 dislikes
<SilverSpace> napredak hrvatske mozes samo ostvariti kroz obrazovanje i nikako drugacije ali to nasi talibani ne znaju 
<SilverSpace> finacirati skolstvo da se rasterete roditelji 
<SilverSpace> knjige hrana itd 
<SilverSpace> sa time bi i poljoprivreda napredovala 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al to je dugorocno
<ivoks> to nema rezultata sljedecih 20 godina
<ivoks> osim sto se manje cajke slusaju
<SilverSpace> jednom se pocet mora 
<ivoks> ali svakako je korak naprijed
<ivoks> no, moramo nesto i za kratki rok
<ivoks> a to je spalit i povjesat ljude
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> love se ima u jebenim udrugama 
<SilverSpace> koje su samo paraziti ko imela 
<ivoks> zbunio sam poreznu
<ivoks> uplatio sam doprinose jedan dan prerano
<SilverSpace> :) tesko ih zbunit 
<ivoks> kad su sami zakomplicirali
<Mmike> ivoks, ja bio u poreznoj prosli mjesec vise puta
<Mmike> i pitao bas za te pozive na broj i to
<Mmike> veli lik, mah, nek vas to ne sekira
<Mmike> bitno da su uplate tu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: rasterecenjem roditelja se postize odmah efekt 
<Mmike> kao a to da je placa isti dan uplacena i to
<Mmike> a veli lik, trebalo bi, al' dok god placu isplatite NAKON doprinosa, sve 5
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: o cem ti pricas ? :) "finacirati skolstvo da se rasterete roditelji " , jel oni isti koji kroz davanja koja ih terete pune proracun, iz kojeg bi ti izdvajao za skolstvo ? :) Dajte mi ,ljudi, vec jednom moj bruto (2) , pa cu si sve placati sam , kao i do sada 
 * Mmike si sve i placa sam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: to je samo bonus 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja se tebi sve ove godine divim kak imas volje, a onda dodje datum kad dobijem (neto) placu, pa se zapitam koliki sam konj kaj te gledam a ne radim isto :)
<SilverSpace> tak su roditelji za kurac i ne brinu za djecu 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: al, to je drugi problem i ne bi radili djecu da damo ivoksu da ih spali ! :) Al ovo "ajmo uzeti lovu od ljudi da ju damo ljudima" je potrosena spika, to ne valja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: da daju vise ti bi odmah kupio racunalo ili tak nekak a ne bi ulozio u djeta :P
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: mislis napisati , kupio bi racunalo djetetu ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, a, poslodavac bi ti dao takvo sto?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: za sad ih drzava ne cijedi dovoljno da pristanu; inicirao sam spiku pred godinu-dvije, i do sad su se neckali ; periodicki ih podsjetim i neckaju se sve manje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ima se love samo treba imati muda uzet bagri parazitima 
<Mmike> pa njima tak svejedno
<Mmike> jednako ces ih kostat
<Mmike> samo ces TI odlucivat kak ces rasporedit tu paru
<SilverSpace> i usmjerit kam treba 
<Mmike> dosla mi hrana
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> a to je skolstvo 
<SilverSpace> dt
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: da im ne dajemo, ne bi im morali ni uzimati,stoga, dajte mi moj bruto (2) :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nedam :)
<SilverSpace> zapio bi i zapusio 
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, zaboravio sam da pricam s penzionerom ! Sic, uhljebu proracunski :*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/y7Be6H
<SilverSpace> zgodno 
<SilverSpace> ko kosarkaska lopta
<SilverSpace> 5G kopiranja u mrezi sat i pol
<SilverSpace> traje 
<jelly-home> wireless?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zval sam Korena za bojler, kak si najavio, tip ne zna tko mu glavu nosi, mora da je dobar majstor :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kak ne zna 
<BotaniCar|2> Dogovarali smo 5 minuta termin, i dogovorili smo da se cujemo sutra :) 
<SilverSpace> tip muca inace 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja imam velik nos, obojca smo hendikepirani :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja velim da je super serviser malo spor ali super majstor 
<BotaniCar|2> To je sve kaj se racuna, salio sam se na racun ovog s dogovaranjem 
<SilverSpace> jebga sa majstorima se uvjek jebeno dogovarati 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: titl se neda povecat ?
<SilverSpace> i farbu promjenit 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: moj model koristenja nije ni slican tvojem. Ja ne dam TVu da sam kodira video/titlove , jer sam skuzio da embedani enkoder sucka ; poslijedicno nisam nikad dosao do faze da se moram igrati s titlovima kao ti, ja ih podesavam u playeru s kojim vrtim film 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/apis-it---u-tvrtku-u-vlasnistvu-grada-zaposlen-41-clan-sdp-a-/1235061/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: aha :)
<SilverSpace> jebes pametne tv 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, da :) Mislim, ovaj tvoj nacin koristenja je komforniji dok ne naletis na film u formatu koji Tv ne prepoznaje :(
<SilverSpace> danas mi obrisao hard
<BotaniCar|2> TV ti je obrisao disk ? o0o0o
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> ima da mozes pauzu stisnut 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/pc-tehnicar-konzultant-m-z/372455/ #pc tehnicar - konzultant, ahahahahahaah
<SilverSpace> i ja iso isprobat i sve mi pobrisao sa harda 
<SilverSpace> jel to onaj lik 
<SilverSpace> lol koji oglas 
<Mmike> PA JEBEM TI DEBILE IZ POREZNE
<BotaniCar|2> To ti je kad netko dobro potkovan u administraciji i zakonskim obavezama formira oglas za radno mjesto o kojem nema pojma :) Fino su se ogradili :)
<Mmike> lik mi sad objasnjava da sve doprinose placam za jedan mjesec unatrag
<Mmike> JER IDIJOTI JOS NISU SKUZILI DA U 2010TOJ MJESEC DANA NISAM RADIO U SVOJOJ FIRMI!!!
<mrkitty> što to znači?
<markosejic> d dan
<tonil> Mmike, dobro je to jos,mome starome dolaze za cetiri miseca 23k kuna,za mirovnisko i zdravstveno a penzija cu mu biti jedva 35 kuna ako i to dobije u kovanicama po 5
<tonil> i da jos stave 
<tonil> plati u roku od 8 dana ili mecemo ovrhu
<Mmike> tonil, bed je sto sam vec jedno 934857293458723589472 puta bio tamo i objasnjavao i pisao izjave i kajjaznam kaj sve ne
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: hebe se vama, vama imaju sto ovrshiti :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: a tko je platio za taj mjesec?
<SilverSpace> http://sport.sky.it/sport/formula1/video/lezioni_di_italiano_per_vettel_220478.html
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa nitko, samo su ovi zabrijali da sam duzan
<Mmike> pa kao, uplatio si mjesec kasnije
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, oni su imali zamjerku koji bi netko uljudjen srocio kao "G.Splivalo, primjetili smo da imate naviku svaki nam mjesec pokloniti X novaca. Uvidom u evidenciju je primjeceno da ste naviku prekinuli na jedan mjesec, zasto?" :)
<jelly-home> kak si se usudio ne biti zaposlen mjesec dana!?
<BotaniCar|2> Kao da je bitno kaj nije bio zaposlen, kak se usudio jedan mjesec ne donirati pare ! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa kak
<ivoks> KAK JEBO IH PAS
<ivoks> KAAAAAAAAAKOOOOOOOO
<markosejic> ivoks sta ti bi
<ivoks> jebu nas da se uplate moraju upisivati s odredjenim pozivom na broj
<ivoks> bas zato da se zna za sto se uplacuje
<ivoks> i sad kreteni ne znaju za sto se uplacivalo
<ivoks> mi fakat moramo poceti ubijati te ljude
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to je novo, od ove ili prosle godine
<ivoks> ove
<Mmike> dug se pojavio jos 2011
<Mmike> ma debili
<ivoks> pa to i velim
<ivoks> tim im sad uplatis x kuna na poziv na broj koji je vezan za mjesec za koji se uplacuje
<ivoks> poziv na broj kaze 'uplacuje se za taj i taj mjesec, tog i tog dana'
<ivoks> nemaju oni sta misliti da si ti uplacivao za neki drugi mjesec
<ivoks> kakvi kreteni
<ivoks> lustraciju moramo uvest pod obavezno
<ivoks> ovo nije normalno
<ivoks> to je ekipa koja i dalje misli kako je cilj drzave da maltretira svoje gradjane
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobra 
<SilverSpace> bas tako di god da dodes svi misle da su boga za jaja potegnuli 
<markosejic> istina
<SilverSpace> znam da je tesko nonstop jedno te isto ponavljati ali jebiga malo pristojnosti i usluznosti ne bi skodilo
<markosejic> dođes negdje ispada kao da si dosao gnjaviti ga
<ivoks> ja bum glasao za kolindu
<ivoks> cisto zato sto
<ivoks> http://www.josipovic.hr/ izgleda lame
<ivoks> http://kolinda.hr/ barem ne kenja :)
<mrkitty> Area 51 hah!
<obrut> ivoks: bas moras glasat za nekog od njih ?
<obrut> moze se izvrsit gradjanska duznost i bez davanja glasa prevarantima, lopovima, podlacima, dzabalebarosima, nesposobnjakovicima i kome vec
<jelly-home> otic, popunit none of the above?
<obrut> yep
<obrut> zaokruzit notaxa
<mrkitty> a zaokružiti najmanjeg prevaranta/lopova
<jelly-home> brojat svoj glas kao nevazeci listic
<obrut> mrkitty: mozes i to :)
<obrut> recimo, na zadnjim izborima nije bas bilo nekog izbora, htio sam da se maknu hdz-ovci, logicno je bilo dati glas SDP-u, no nisam to mogao napraviti... i srecom nisam, jer bi se vjerojatno ispovracao svaki put kad bi se sjetio da sam ih zaokruzio 
<obrut> moracemo Zvone i ja opet probat ozivjet poprilicno staru ideju da osnujemo stranku "ircera i ispijaca pive" :) 
<obrut> glavni program - besplatan internet i besplatna piva
<obrut> jedino, ja vise ne pijem pivu :P
<ivoks> obrut: it was a joke :p
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> jedan od njih vrti ubuntu
<ivoks> ili fejka informacije
<jelly-home> tko bi htio _fejkati_ ubuntu
<obrut> bas :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: i kaj time dobijes ako prekrizis ?
<jelly-home> tv je ukljucena i prek uha cujem "[...] kvalitetna djevojacka vecer ne more proci bez tripera [...]"
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: cistu savjest :)
 * obrut je bio na jednoj djevojackoj i moze potvrdit da je to tocno :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> nema tu ciste savjesti 
<ivoks> fail2ban rules
<SilverSpace> ja znam za koga necu 
<obrut> ivoks: meni ne radi :) ali, nisam ga jos isao u detalje konfat :)
<ivoks> sto ne radi?
<ivoks> pa radi out of the box
<obrut> pa to sam i ja mislio, no nakon mjesec dana nije nis stavio u iptablese pa ono :)
<ivoks> meni ih uredno puni
<ivoks> za ssh
<ivoks> to je jedini filter koji ukljucen po defaultu
<ivoks> ostale treba samo omoguciti
<obrut> no, samo sam ga instalirao, pogledao konfiguraciju, mozda nesto dodao... al se nisam bas posvetio... samo povremeno pogledam iptablese, nikad nista u njegovom chainu
<obrut> ja mislim da sam dodao jos apache
<jelly-home> ak hoces perma-banati uporne, moras vrtit fail2ban na fail2ban logu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks>  Welcome to Uber 
<ivoks> najbolja stvar koju sam si napravio za zivce u zadnjih 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> jos mi i racune na mail salje, a ne da im moram po dzepovima traziti
<SilverSpace> pitame tv hocu li postaviti ipv6 u kucnu mrezu 
<obrut> pa ak imas skonfan ipv6, stavi :) jos ak ti tv dobije javnu ip adresu, a nemas slozen firewall, eto veselja :)
<obrut> jos ti botanicar otvori svoj share s porn^H^H^H^Hfilmovima i uzivas :)
<ivoks> hocem ipv6
<ivoks> konacno 0 neprocitanih mailova u inboxu
<ivoks> sad imam samo 10259 neprocitanih po ostalim mapama
<ivoks> 10260
<ivoks> 10263
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra večer
<Vlado9A3CY> sad sam maloprije na tv vidio da u onoj seriji koju ja ne gledam :D "Stipe u gostima", ona dvojica u uredu imaju ubuntu unity na dva kompjutera :)
<obrut> a jadnici :)
<obrut> vrijeme je za poci, prvo slusat predavanje, a onda ga odrzat :P
<Vlado9A3CY> ajde onda obrut ... sretno :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/Wp1klmtsWQA?list=PLEGT_N6Lzv4E9LwOnUUkFBGkn7w2Q7phN
<datase> YouTube: 2013 Firestone Indy Lights Close Finish! Freedom 100 4 Wide Finish - 0:04:36 - 1,157,709 views - 5356 likes / 69 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ludo
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> q400
<ivoks> koje ima croatia airlines
<ivoks> scandinavia airlines ili kako se vec zove, vise ne leti na njima jer im otkazuju kotaci
<ivoks> jucer u kanadi otkazao kotac pri uzlijetanju na istom modelu
<ivoks> pri slijetanju se odlomio propeler i zabio u trub
<ivoks> In all, eight Q400s had landing gear failures while landing during 2007
<ivoks> e pa 9. je bio u kanadi, 2014 :)
<ivoks> fakat ne vjerujem
<ivoks> pa dakle
<ivoks> kaj moze biti ludje od toga da HEP, monopolist, posluje s gubitkom?
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> mislite da nema nista ludje
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mislim da smo upravo dosegli dno
<ivoks> hrvatska lutrija posluje s gubitkom
<ivoks> kak?!
<ivoks> pa to je i teoretski nemoguce!
<ivoks> HL je bio u plusu prije izbora
<ivoks> kak?!
<mrkitty> nikakva količina matematike koja je prisutna u kockanju gdje se pogoduje kući by default ne može namiriti sve uhljebe jedne državne firme :)
<SilverSpace> uhljebili previse drugova kak 
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska lutrija nova destinacija za zapošljavanje SDP-ovaca
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/ziqwJsy
<BotoMlat> https://i.imgur.com/Z5b2lXX.webm
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-11
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> nji
<Vlado9A3CY> sveti martin nek vu te svoju klicu pusti, amen :D
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> ima koji martin 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebo windoze da ih jebo 
<markosejic> ha eto kad koristis winblows
<SilverSpace> frisko instalirani i na netu trazeno samo driveri i vec ima malwarea
<SilverSpace> kad prije 
<SilverSpace> kak kak majke ti 
<markosejic> hm moj kolega jucer se culi kaze mjenjao je win  jer mu je poceo zezati win
<markosejic> a i sinoc mu je skype  2 puta je pukla veza
<SilverSpace> ma to je standardno 
<SilverSpace> to nije nis 
<markosejic> a ja  sam hladno rekao kad pita koji win koristim kazem ja njemu linux i nema frke
<SilverSpace> mene cude ova sranja kaj se nasele cim zicu piknes 
<markosejic> https://ninite.com/ da ne trazis sve programe za win
<SilverSpace> sedam komada naso 
<markosejic> zato ja sam si nabavio Driver pack solution set
<markosejic> dvd i svi zivi driveri na njemu
<SilverSpace> lol nisam znao za to 
<markosejic> kada radim negdje gdje nema neta pa da mogu dici drivere sve
<SilverSpace> 11
<SilverSpace> pa jebo mater sad bi ga najrade cekicem pocistio 
<calmpitbull> samo daj al snimi sve da vidimo kako je proslo :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi ni skuzio da chrome ne otvara neku cudnu trazilicu 
<markosejic> da skinulo je neko cudo i otvara na taj web
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: znas da mi ponekad dode da se malo rekreiram na njemu 
<markosejic> imao sam tih cuda koliko hoces kod ljudi
<calmpitbull> znam kak ti je
<markosejic> poskidaju tonu toolbarova napune disk pa se cude sto ne radi kako treba
<calmpitbull> mene na faksu pitao lik ako na linuxu mogu otvorit chrome ili firefox
<SilverSpace> markosejic: ja vise nikom ne slozim dvije particije sve na jednoj ili drugu malu za beckup samo jer nitko ne koristi drugu 
<calmpitbull> markosejic: ili jos bolje skinu vise antivirus programa da imaju bolju viseslojnu zastitu
<markosejic> na mek skinu nod32 8  to je paranoja od antivirusa
<markosejic> ili comodo internet security
<SilverSpace> prije godinu dana jedan mi donese laptop da mu sporo radi upalim i imam kaj vidjeti cetri antivirusa instalirao 
<markosejic> lol
<calmpitbull> to je standard
<markosejic> mogu mislit kolju se međusobno
<SilverSpace> jedan drugoga pregledavaju :)
<markosejic> da
<calmpitbull> i jedan za drugog misli da je virus
<calmpitbull> prekrasno
<SilverSpace> 46 sranja naso malwarebayt lol kak kak 
<markosejic> bas
<markosejic> ja imam na cd u cijeli set programa za ciscenje i podesavanje za win i spasio me x puta
<calmpitbull> tak je bilo meni dok je moja necakinja imala  winse...svaki tjedan kod mene...onda sam poludio i stavio gore ubuntu, od tada radi sve kako treba.vec 5 godina
<markosejic> hiren boot cd
<SilverSpace> jebome pas rado bi napravio genocid nad tom gamadi kaj to pisu i rasturaju po netu
<calmpitbull> hiren je dobra stvar
<markosejic> imam ga u alatu 
<markosejic> gledam sinoc minipci ssd 200 kn
<markosejic> gledam po laptopu nema taj port
<markosejic> msata
<SilverSpace> imam ga na novoj desktop ploci 
<ivoks> pa dobro
<ivoks> kaj je svima tak tesko odrzavati web
<ivoks> vipnet.hr
<markosejic> izgleda da je moj laptop pre star
<markosejic> pa nema msata
<calmpitbull> ivoks: a kaj je bilo?
<ivoks> nije radio web
<ivoks> sad radi
<ivoks> bacao me na webauth.vipnet.hr ili tak nes, a to je imalo potrgani certifikat
<SilverSpace> ma nije tesko nego sefa boli kurac dobi masnu placu 
<SilverSpace> lol kaj albanac u srbiji napravi 
<SilverSpace> kaj su srbi nama to su albanci srbima 
<SilverSpace> jedni i drugi velike drzave sanjaju
<SilverSpace> evo ga pocelo http://www.jutarnji.hr/putin-zabranio-cnn-nakon-31-godinu-rada-najpoznatiji-globalni-kanal-povlaci-se-iz-rusije/1235350/
<SilverSpace> tako sve pocne 
<calmpitbull> ma putin ga isto sere
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw # vic , filmski sex
<BotaniCar> CNN su ionako placenicke novine, napravio je ljudima uslugu. Ja se ne i ni najmanje naljutio da Vlada ugati MaxTV :) 
<BotaniCar> zNATE DA NIGDJE U BIBLIJI U STVARI NE PISE DA JE sOTONA GOSPODAR PAKLA ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak sam ja sad to napisao ?! 
<SilverSpace> ovi windozi su vic dana 
<BotaniCar> Pricaj :) 
<SilverSpace> pa jebote pol stvari ne mozes deinstalirat bez kemijanja 
<SilverSpace> sranja pun kufer 
<BotaniCar> Daj, ne budi zlocest, mozes nekaj konkretno reci ? Ne pusim "pol tog je drkanje" flejmove jer obicno nisu (cijela) istina :) Kaj ti nije radilo , konkretno?
<SilverSpace> gle nist instalirano gore osim drivera i vec je naso malware 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2M5l__vCwo
<datase> YouTube: Putin to merkel : No metter what you do, you will be fucked anyway - 0:00:22 - 26,047 views - 100 likes / 13 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Tko ? Onaj AV koji dobijes s windowsima ? 
<SilverSpace> imam neko sranje trazilica koja se otvara u chrome itd 
<SilverSpace> i to ne mogu maknuti 
<BotaniCar> Aha, "samo driveri" , a vec imas i chrome :) 
<BotaniCar> malwarebits ti ima fin cleaner za malware. pocheraj ga dok si offline 
<BotaniCar> a na guglu imas kak da vratis default search engine na chrome
<SilverSpace> pa da kaze da bi to on morao maknuti a nije naso 50 nekih sranja 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da imas ali ga nema nigdje di ga oni prikazuju 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a onda reinstaliraj, nakon sto pocistis PC
<SilverSpace> sve sam pocistio i on se opet otvara u chrome 
<SilverSpace> reistalirat cu ga ja cekicem 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ces da ti dodjem pogledat' nakon posla ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na martinje ha :)
<BotaniCar> Cek, to je danas ? Ukua, vec vidim kak bu me bivsi stanodavac ( Martin) zval danas da naletim :)
<BotaniCar> Imas kaj moshta smrznutog u skrinji ? :D
<SilverSpace> sad mi vec ide na zivce 
<SilverSpace> od kud ga dubre vuce 
<SilverSpace> malwarebayt kaze da nema nis 
<SilverSpace> u chrome nema nis di bi trebalo to bit 
<SilverSpace> naso jos jedno sranje koje je instalirado i na uninstall ga nece maknut 
<SilverSpace> bas ljepo 
<SilverSpace> majke ti windoze 
<BotaniCar> Ajde, krivis OS zato kaj si ti neuk, to ljudi i za linux galame kad ne znaju :) 
<SilverSpace> sad ci izgubit pol dana sa tim sranjem 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemoj mi vise nikad rec da su windozi ozbiljan OS
<BotaniCar> Ali, jesu. Ti si neozbiljan korisnik, is all
<SilverSpace> bazuka bi mogla radit 
<SilverSpace> jebo im majku americku 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> istartsurf 
<SilverSpace> sve pokuso i ne mice se 
<BotaniCar> si protrcao kroz: http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-istartsurf-com-search-page-removal-help/ ? 
<jelly-home> cute overload http://imgur.com/gallery/Ci717
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i to i jos desetak drugih i ne skida se 
<SilverSpace> jebem se vec dva sata 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: skines onaj exe kaj sve odradi umjesto tebe, bootas u safe mode i zavrtis to, nemoj cistiti dok si u normalnom modu 
<SilverSpace> youtube pregledal 
<SilverSpace> i ne kuzim di se zavuko 
<SilverSpace> mater mu jebem 
<SilverSpace> odoh kod susjeda posuditi najveci cekic kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> macolu 
<BotaniCar> Hiti pc kroz prozor, nije vrijedan znojenja :)
<jelly-home> hiti samo disk, pc (vjerojatno) nije zarazen
<BotaniCar> kakve je srece, korumpirao si je i bios(e) :D
<SilverSpace> ne ne mogu vjerovati 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , "systemctl daemon-reload" restarta sve daemone redom ! :) 
<BotaniCar> nikad necu zapamtiti sve ovo novo .. 
<SilverSpace> ba boli me kurac istekam ga iz neta i tak i tak sluzi samo za itunse
<BotaniCar> kaj mislite, koliko cu carine platiti za 1000kn vrijedan mobitel ? 
<BotaniCar> 'el to spada u ne-trivijalne kupnje, ili trivijalne, po carinskoj deklaraciji ? Obje imaju cjenovne raspone u koje to upada
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mozes doc po njega ako se oces zajebavat 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad ti to treba bit' gotovo ? 
<SilverSpace> mozes ga dzat koliko god oces 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ovisi o tome kak se cariniku sprdne
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: worst case scenario je ? 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno onaj moj, 0 carina ali pdv, lezarina, neke cudne pristojbe ukupno dodanih cca 500-600kn
<BotaniCar> Lezarina ?! O, mamu im bezobraznu
<jelly-home> (DHL)
<BotaniCar> Veli mi supruga da mi je doma dosla od carine neka papirologija koju trebam ispuniti ( dati im na uvid potvrdu o placanju ) ; nakkon sto to prime, salju mi paket na kucnu adresu. 
<jelly-home> a ne hvalis se sto si kupijo
<BotaniCar> Sad , nije mi jasno, dodatna davanja mi fakturiraju nakon sto su mi vec poslali robu ? To mi zvuci pre agilno za nase sluzbe 
<BotaniCar> Ne hvalim se, stari, s nicim, dok se ne uvjerim da zbog transporta nisam dobio telefon iz tri dijela :)
<jelly-home> a ne hvalis se sto si platijo
<jelly-home> :>
<BotaniCar> Ah, sachem :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201158001233?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<BotaniCar> I, nije meni, supruzi je, meni je i stari telefon dobar:)
<SilverSpace> odoh na zrak zivceke smirit 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: javim ti se danas popodne ili sutra, kak mi prilike dozvole, pa ti to otmem na jedan dan. 
<jelly-home> s obzirom da je iz EU valjda nece naplatit PDV, to je plus
<BotaniCar> Kak iz EU, prek singapura doslo iz kine :) 
<BotaniCar> Interesantno je kak mi u ovom carinskom ocitovanju pisu samo tracking number, kao posiljatelja : nepoznat ; sad mi dodje da muljam i da napisem izjavu da je u pitanju poklon. koliko i kako mogu nahebat zbog toga ?
<jelly-home> aha, sorry, nisam citao
<jelly-home> uvijek trazi da isprintaju i stave invoice unutra, da preskocis taj korak sa carinom
<jelly-home> za poklon ne znam, nije mi se dalo kockati se na taj nacin za parsto kuna
<BotaniCar> A cuj, za "parsto kuna" te odvedem na pohane gljive nekam :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, da, brijem da cu bit posten-heben, pa kud puklo 
<jelly-home> dodamo AD autentikaciju na switcheve, kad ono Cisco ima memory leak ak u usernameu ima 
<jelly-home> backslash
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, ne znam kaj bi dao da imam switcheve dovoljno pametne da im se mogu predstaviti 
<jelly-home> zresetirala se dva "redundantna" switcha u isti tren
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: dao bi 1800kn na vise, toliko oni najjeftiniji web-gui procurve dodju
<jelly-home> CLI kosta vise :>
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sad vrti neku aplikaciju pa cemo vidjeti nakon reboota 
<SilverSpace> od osam sati se ja sa time zajebavam 
<jelly-home> Workaround: None. Alternatively select username without "\" where feasible.
<BotaniCar> Nebi. Neki dan sam morao zurno ukloniti dva procurveta, netko me napao i punio im ruting tabele. Stavio sam najjeftinije non-managed switcheve i mreza mi se preporodila. Brijem da se jeftinu managed opremu ne isplati uzimati, po mom iskustvu,jeftiniju cijenu pojedu moji radni sati na odrzavanju 
<SilverSpace> vidim nasla je ta aplikacija ta sranja ca cemo vidjet 
<jelly-home> 2. Ensure usernames with the "\" symbol are not attempting authentication to the Nexus 4001i's
<BotaniCar> 2 je zakon :D
<jelly-home> ^^ u prijevodu, tko god moze telnet ili ssh na tvoju opremu, moze triggerirati bug (ne mora se uspjesno ulogirati, dosta je "attempt")
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: koja je to aplikacija?
<BotaniCar> cek, logon uopce ne mora uspijeti ? ahahahahaha
 * jelly-home nema pojma o zastiti windowsa, na virtualki vrti malwarebytes i security essentials
<BotaniCar> tak i ja, vise mi vecinom ni ne treba 
<jelly-home> malwarebytes je nasao sranja... u profilu domain administratora koji se ulogirao da mi nest popravi, jednom
<BotaniCar> hmm, to je hudo
<jelly-home> pa je, to se naseli na svaki komp di se lik ulogira :-)
<jelly-home> bili su "samo" toolbarovi za IE cudni
<BotaniCar> jos gore, ako ima domain-level skripte, mozda naseli i na svakog clana domene samo zato jer je u grupi kojoj domain admin smije pristupiti .. hudo
<SilverSpace> kuzis To remove iStartsurf.com with Malwarebytes
<SilverSpace> ali ne pocisti 
<BotaniCar> veli mi posta da ih mailam na 1004.posta@zagreb.hr, i bounsa mi mail, ka da iznadjem ispravnu adresu ( kontakt telefoni su stalno zauzeti ) ? 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da bu bilo brisanje diska i pa pa windozi 
<SilverSpace> http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-istartsurf-com-search-page-removal-help/
<BotaniCar> kako glupo, zatipak, adresa je 10004.zagreb@posta.hr
<SilverSpace> poslje reboota kaze mi Malwarebytes da nema nis 
<SilverSpace> a opet se otvori i u chrome nema nis 
<SilverSpace> kak kak 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je tek prvi korak, zato sam ti rekao da s linka koji sam dao skines exe koji ce ti pocistiti i shortcute za browsere :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam da si zivcan, ali budi sistematican ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili pusti mene da ti to pokrpam popodne :) 
<BotaniCar> ( sad te kurim namjerno ) :D
<SilverSpace> odoh susjeda pitat dali slavi martinje da mu se pridruzim 
<SilverSpace> majke mi za napit mi se je 
<SilverSpace> 'Slučajno smo otkrili virus koji se naseli u mozgu i ljude učini - glupljima!'
<SilverSpace> jebote skaniranje traje li ga traje 
<BotaniCar> Kupi SSD drugi put :)
<SilverSpace> je ssd
<BotaniCar> A onda ne jamraj, sad ce :) Kupi MANJI SSD drugi put :)
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> lazem 
<BotaniCar> Etona :) 
<SilverSpace> ovdje je obicni disk
<SilverSpace> WD 2.5
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da nisi puno softvera stavio gore prije nego si skuzio problem :)
<SilverSpace> nema nis chrome i msoffice
<SilverSpace> itunsi
<SilverSpace> avira
<SilverSpace> to je sve 
<SilverSpace> i ne kuzim kak se gamad vec uvukla 
<SilverSpace> moram po netjaka
<SilverSpace>  http://kolinda.tv
<SilverSpace> vise novinara 
<jelly-home> veli forwardusha: Kao Å¡to znate, stablo limuna je nisko, ne zauzima puno prostora i poznato je po svojim raznolikim plodovima.
<jelly-home> kak po $%#@^ su raznoliki?
<BotaniCar> Ima ih u dva oblika ploda, i s razlicitim korama.
<BotaniCar> "Plodovi limuna mogu biti ovalnog ili okruglog oblika," nemrem sad naci citat za koru
<BotaniCar> E,al ovo, ovo je primjer abjuzanja tehnologije i zasto vanzemaljci ne zele pricati s nama: http://kolinda.tv/ 
<Mmike> KRA DE ZE
<BotaniCar> ko-linda madafakin tv .. ko to more platit
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, kradeze
<BotaniCar> to je ona stranka koja je imala ukradene pare u fondu .. pardon, fond ukradenih para ; i zbog tog su na sudu osudjeni ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mene cudi kaj im, kao stranci i kao pojedincima iz stranke uopce dozovljavaju kandidaturu igdje :) 
<SilverSpace> is jos skenira disk
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/wyQGWKw.png
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/rIhb4sB.jpg # molding into sysadmin :) 
<SilverSpace> kita nisam nis napravio 
<SilverSpace> badava skaniranje 
<SilverSpace>  ispred jednog stana na četvrtom katu nalazi pijani muškarac u gotovo nesvjesnom stanju, oni su došli, no ubrzo se okrenuli i otišli objasnivši da muškarac nikoga ne uznemirava, da mirno sjedi te da nemaju ovlasti za postupanje.
<SilverSpace> Također su upozorili stanare da ne smiju prisilno izbaciti tu osobu.
<SilverSpace> Na koncu je muškarac na isti muškarac izišao iz zgrade i legao na klupu, a policija je i dalje tvrdila da mu ne mogu ništa
<BotaniCar> In other news: instaliraju siljke na klupice 
<obrut> pa sta, nek covjek sjedi/lezi pijan
<obrut> i ja sam tak nekad pa mi ne bi bilo drago da me murija uhapsila :)
<SilverSpace> jebote moram pazit koga cu istjerat iz ulazazgrade 
<BotaniCar> obrut: po mom iskustvu, ako lezis negdje pijan i dodju zbiri, otpelaju te doma. Ovi su pederi 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izgleda da ces morat pokupit ne ovo sranje jer nemam vise zivaca :)
<BotaniCar> OK
<SilverSpace> zajebavam se 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, ako te zivcira, pusti 
<SilverSpace> kakav bi ja to majstor bio da mene zajebavaju jedni windozi 
<BotaniCar> Prosjecan ? :D
<SilverSpace> win 8.1 je skuzio sam di je problem 
<BotaniCar> Nadogradio se na ubuntu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako hoces na probu par dana win 8.1 na atomu 
<SilverSpace> tak ga ne koristim 
<BotaniCar> Fala, k'o da jesam :) Vise me zanima kak se onaj tvoj amd ponasa pod opterecenjem 
<SilverSpace> i mene :)
<SilverSpace> 500kn proc 500kn ram i napajanje mi fali 
<jelly-home> obrut: bolje da lezi pijan u buksi, pod krovom, nego vani
<SilverSpace> cca 1300kn 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pase ti klasicno napajanje ? bum pogledal doma jel imam jos koje rezervno 
<SilverSpace> sacekt ce poslje nove godine 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: 19v ko za lap min 60W
<SilverSpace> klasicno mi ne stane u kuciste 
<SilverSpace> kaze uciteljica da se sa Frankom moze fino razgovarati o bilo cemu i da se iznenadi kak to on objesni 
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> KAJ JOJ JADNI MALAC GLUMI TERAPEUTA ?! :)
<BotaniCar> oklen opet taj caps 
<SilverSpace> spacas na njemu odkud 
<jelly-home> .seen vileni 
<datase> jelly-home: vileni was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 4 days, 2 hours, 6 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <vileni> BotaniCar: uglavnom, ovdje bi mogla biti skupa kava :) https://www.facebook.com/Eliscaffe
<jelly-home> vileni: ping
<Mmike> ho
<Mmike> .seen sale
<datase> Mmike: I have not seen sale.
<Mmike> .seen jaizza
<datase> Mmike: jaizza was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 4 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 17 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <jaizza> veselim se danas ići doma
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: imas cajta nakon posla da nekaj pojedemo ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jok :/
<BotaniCar> :( 
<Mmike> preksutra bi mogo imat
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, logging this one 
<Mmike> idem sad jest
<BotaniCar> o tom po tom :) 
<BotaniCar> iBok
<jelly-home> iVar!
<SilverSpace> .Weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 61°F / 16°C; Humidity: 72%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 13 mins, 18 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 59°F / 15°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos me juzina pere 
<jelly-home> .weather medulin
<SilverSpace> od 8 sati se ja jebem sa windoze a htio sam samo reinstalirat iPad 
<datase> jelly-home: Weather for Medulin, Croatia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 88%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Se, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 14 mins, 29 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> uff, zapalio bi do medulina, makar snijeg tamo padao :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja ovaj vikend ako sunce predvide odoh u istru unovigrad
<BotaniCar> Super, Ima jos tko da ce se ludo zabavjati u priobalju dok ja sisam smog tu u zagrebu ? Just curious :9
<SilverSpace> jebo od kad nisam spaybot vidio puno se promjenio 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :9
<vileni> jelly-home: tu sam
<BotaniCar> Gnome zica pare ? Ko ih sisa, nek idu okolo logo-less :) 
 * obrut razmislja do Istre za vikend
<obrut> pa u nedjelju popodne u zloveniju
<SilverSpace> obrut: gledam vrijeme tak tak 
<obrut> jos se to moze promijenit
<BotaniCar> Mmike ( ili itko drugi ) , si jeo u Bataku kod Kvaternjaka ? Jel valja ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislis spybot2? jedinica ne radi na win8 afaik 
<jelly-home> vileni: rekao si da bi jos mandarina, preventivno sam zapisao 8kg, stizu sutra
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a ne znam skinuo sa njihove stranice 
<SilverSpace> 2.4v
<SilverSpace> od 8h sad cu tek napraviti kaj sam jutros krenuo 
<SilverSpace> jebeni windozi
<BotaniCar> Ugasiti racunalo?
<BotaniCar> Daj mu sad jos sat i pol za win. update :) 
<SilverSpace> moram preko itunsa obnoviti iPad 
<SilverSpace> zacudo nema updatea
<SilverSpace> 8.1 se uopce ne updejta
<BotaniCar> Strgani su ti windowsi ako nema nadogradnji. 
<BotaniCar> 8.1 sad ima vec ~350Mb kuulativniih zakrpi 
<SilverSpace> nisu 
<vileni> jelly-home: ok, moze :)
<SilverSpace> da bilo je napocetku
<BotaniCar> eto na, ako ti velim koliko nadogradnji ima az njih onda ti ili ne redi update servis, ili si ih vec skinuo :)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10653409_864677663562616_5217117817322467965_n.jpg?oh=a70134092f9b5c51ddd505d323e0eb6a&oe=551C0464
<jelly-home> vileni: ak imas skype, spojim te s kolegicom koja narucuje
<vileni> imam
<BotaniCar> vileni: nemoj pristati, kolegica ne shera slike, vec sam pitao </liez>
<SilverSpace> kaj sam reko gotov jos bar dva sata 
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> sami poluproizvodi 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/37315_131095750254148_4364417_n.jpg?oh=c81b4f2a2290fa1b8584e3739a2ad708&oe=54E3B623
<BotaniCar> Alaj sam se sad nasmijao :) g+ mi vec godinama gura vilenog ( pod pravim imenom ) kao frendacha, i ja uporeno odbijam jer ne znam tu mrku njusku :) I sad upalim skype, vidim slikicu i sve klikne :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: albanske svecice 
<vileni> haha
<vileni> tako i ja reagiram kad se vidim u ogledalu
<BotaniCar> Da imam tvoje lice, bilo bi me strah ici se brijati :P
<ivoks> http://www.teslasljivo.com/
<SilverSpace> Nije vijest da se Srbi ljute, nego da ne prevode s albanskog
<jelly-home> Tesla Sljivo!!!  JA IMAM MOC!
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly-home> (rhymes with Sive lubanje silom!!!)
<BotaniCar> "this page has been translated", o moj kromu 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa jos strasnije izgledam neobrijan, pa ponekad moram i to
<vileni> sva sreca pa na poslu nemamo nikakve kriterije za to
<BotaniCar> Svakim atomom svog bicha mrzim HGK. http://www.minpo.hr/default.aspx?id=2013
<jelly-home> kak se ovo moze isplatit <hoxu> 3 EUR/year VPS :) http://lowendbox.com/blog/megavz-nat-ipv4-machines-starting-at-e3year-128mb-in-the-us-and-germany/
<ivoks> kak
<ivoks> pa containeri
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi dopustamo da nam Njemacka ( EU ) pise program za izvlacenje iz krize ? http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/germany-government-debt-to-gdp.png?s=deudebt2gdp 
<ivoks> ako ih proda 100, zaradio je za sve troskove
<BotaniCar> Sad sam skuzio da su svabe u sranju otprilike koliko i mi :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zato sto su duzni?
<ivoks> rusija je manje duzna od SAD-a; kaj mislis tko ima sanse vratiti dug?
<BotaniCar> Pa, da. Ne znam jesi citao njihov plan potrosnje za iducu godinu ? Samo cekam kad ce njima izaci protestanti na ulice. 
<ivoks> struktura duga je bitna
<ivoks> mi se zaduzujemo za luksuz i isplatu placa drzavnim cinovnicima
<ivoks> sumnjam da nijemci to rade
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u stvari, rade: http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw 
<ivoks> mislim da mnogi ne kuze koliko je lose kada se zaduzujemo radi isplate placa cinovnicima
<BotaniCar> slepaju istocnu njemacku onako kako mi slepamo politicare
<BotaniCar> [...]  je Njemačka lokalna vlast  u minusu 116 milijardi EUR vezanih za projekte popravka infrastrukture i reorganizacije [...] # Imaju i oni svoje autoputeve
<ivoks> ne znam koliku socijalnu potrosnju imaju
<ivoks> ali istina je da zapad previse pazi na one koji nemaju
<ivoks> i to ce ih/nas kostati
<BotaniCar> Vidi ovo, ista prica, povecana socijalna potrosnja, kod svih redom: https://i0.wp.com/s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibtimes.com/files/styles/v2_article_large/public/2014/02/25/debt-gdp-europe.jpg?itok=nbMOH0uP 
<jelly-home> ni jedna vlada se nije usudila radit reorg radnih mjesta u drz. upravi, niti nece
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: o,kako se nadam da si u krivu. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa nije kod svih ista prica
<ivoks> pa dao si link na graf na kojem 4 idu krivo, a 6 dobro
<ivoks> i njemacka ide dobro
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mislim, zasto bi HDZ kad pobijedi u siroj koaliciji (HNS, +) isao raditi ista drukcije nego uljebljivati svoje dalje?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako tako citas, ide i grcka 
<ivoks> pa ide, da
<jelly-home> ne postoji negative feedback
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: nisam rekao da logika nije na tvojoj strani, samo da ti je prognoza losha za nas 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cinjenica da graf ima silaznu putanju znaci da vracaju dugove
<ivoks> iznos duga je nebitan, ako ga vracaju
<ivoks> jel bi ti radje posudio meni 20.000kn ili osnovnoskolcu 100kn?
<jelly-home> jel bot ima 20k za posudit? :-)
<BotaniCar> Dug je dobra stvar, ako trosis di treba ( sto si i sam napisao iznad).
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: imam, ali radije posudim ivoksu :P
<ivoks> i vecina ga smanjuje
<ivoks> cak me iznenadio portugal
<ivoks> sve je ok
<ivoks> ne dizati paniku, sve je ok
<ivoks> drzave vracaju svoje dugove
<ivoks> samo mi ne
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovaj graf treba gledati s prethodnom izjavom o javnoj potrosnji na umu. I, brojke za 2014/5 su procjena,ne zna se jos s sigurnoscu da stvari stoje tako. Hocu reci da drzave, ako i vracaju dugove, poinju ulagati u kojesta, a ne u ono sto ih je pocvelo vaditi iz krize
<BotaniCar> jer, biraci su svugdje isti, lakse ih dobijes, ako pokazes da si ulozio X u njih , nego Y u proizvodnju 
<ivoks> ovo je super graf
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/GDP_and_Population_of_European_Countries_2010.png
<ivoks> po njemu i nismo tako losi
<BotaniCar> Samo kajje crtan pred par godina :)
<ivoks> svega je par zemalja koje imaju manje ljudi od nas, a veci gdp
<ivoks> norveska, nafta i irska
<ivoks> pogledaj koliko je turska zaostala
<ivoks> druga najveca zemlja, a spanjolska ih sisa
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je stanje slikano 2010, sto znaci da su podaci iza toga jos stariji,iams nesto takvo, a svjeze ? Dvojim da je Turska toliko losa
<ivoks> http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user5/imageroot/2012/05/GDP%20Europe%20Q1_0.jpg
<ivoks> sve je u najboljem redu
<ivoks> SAD i njemacka su vec presli razinu prije pada
<ivoks> krize su normalna pojava
<ivoks> i ne treba dramiti oko toga
<ivoks> steta sto nema poljske na ovim grafovima
<BotaniCar> Ima ovdje: https://zajednohrvatska.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/3874d-european-gov-debt.jpg?w=756&h=865 :)
<ivoks> njima je 2004-2014 najboljih 10 godina ikad
<ivoks> opet ti o dugu
<ivoks> dug je problem samo ako ti GDP pada
<BotaniCar> Pa kad na temu po kojoj ti grebes nemam kaj reci, vise-manje se slazem. Krize su normalne, nije drama. 
<ivoks> zato je dug kod nas problem, nije problem njegov iznos
<BotaniCar> i iznos je pomalo problem, jer smo zasli u sferu matematike koja kaze da vracanje nije realna opcija
<ivoks> mi da smo se zaduzili 5kn u 2009., danas ne bi imali ni 4kn
<ivoks> njemacka da se zaduzila 5kn u 2009., danas bi imala 7
<ivoks> slucajno ili ne
<ivoks> izuzev poljske
<ivoks> svi gubitasi u europi su izrazito katolicke zemlje
<ivoks> ok, grcku ne racunam jer su oni fakat panjevi
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> spanjolska, italija, portugal, irska, hrvatska, pomalo francuska
<jelly-home> vjerojatno mozes povuc paralelu izmedju radne etike i protestantizma
<ivoks> jedina je poljska izrazito katolicka zemlja a da nije imala pad
<ivoks> pa tako je
<ivoks> protestanti su radisniji ljudi
<ivoks> ne zato je drugacije citaju bibliju
<ivoks> vec zato sto imaju takvu povijest
<jelly-home> a poljska ima utjecaj em njemacke em skandinavije
<ivoks> al opet
<ivoks> dijelovi njemacke koji donose rast su katolicki
<ivoks> bavarska
<jelly-home> alzo, kod nas su na vlasti komunjare, pa opet kurac
<ivoks> pa nije vlast problem kod nas
<ivoks> problem su ljudi
<jelly-home> nije li tako svugdje
<jelly-home> ... onakvu vlast kakvu zasluzuju, jel
<ivoks> http://cdn.static-economist.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/full-width/images/print-edition/20130615_SRC622.png
<ivoks> koji mudraci
<ivoks> cijena radne snage ostala ista
<ivoks> a vidi mutave spanjolce
<jelly-home> kak je '04-'07 u .de cijena radne snage _pala_?
<ivoks> lijepo
<ivoks> prodali su opel kinezima
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> eh, al mi nemamo sta prodat kinezima doli infrastrukture
<BotaniCar> Treba im dati sume i vode, bolje nego da ih mi shebemo
<BotaniCar> </troll>
<ivoks> ne, to je krivo
<ivoks> sve mi mozemo
<BotaniCar> Salio sam se, naravno. Mozemo mi sami, samo moramo uvesti instituciju kazne, a ne ovako da se moze kramariti bez poslijedica.
<ivoks> da, nema odgovornosti kod nas
<BotaniCar> Zbog cega se slazem s jucerasnjim prijedlogom da se pale ljudi na lomacama
<mrkitty> da da, samo ako se pali na lomačama, nitko ne garantira da i ti sam nećeš završiti na lomači :)
<mrkitty> ili je to, ajmo paliti druge na lomači, ali po mogućnosti ne mene i moje? :)
<BotaniCar> mrkitty: ako paljenje na lomaci znaci da ne mroam vec sad trenirati klinca za emigraciju, riskirat cu. 
<mrkitty> a jebiga, emigriraj
<mrkitty> :)
<markosejic> hm upravo cackam s utox nije lose
<BotaniCar> ma di cu ja emigrirati, tko me treba :) Ja sam gotov, mislim i radim za malog :)
<mrkitty> i ja isto, ali lomača nije nikad bila rješenje, i smatram s našom poviješću u regiji da nije to baš neka sreća iti govoriti :)
<BotaniCar> OK, ne moramo nikog paliti, i nabijanje na kolac je ok. Bilo sto sto bi u kosti odgovornih utjeralo - strah i osjecaj za odgovornost
<ivoks> nitko ne garantira da se mene nece spaliti na lomaci
<ivoks> zasto i bi
<ivoks> http://investor.groupon.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=848707
<BotaniCar> Si videl picvajz ? sad gnome skuplja 80k$ "za plemenitu pravnu bitku" :)
<ivoks> meni cak to i lici na gnome
<ivoks> The GNOME community was shocked that Groupon would use our mark for a product so closely related to the GNOME desktop and technology.
<ivoks> ha, cak i je
<ivoks> cekam 16h
<ivoks> da zaspem za volanom
<BotaniCar> Zaspi ranije, tak da ne stignes ubaciti u brzinu prije spavanja :)
<jelly-home> SHOCKED I tell ya
<ivoks> odose oni
<ivoks> idem i ja
<SilverSpace> jebo me pas vec bi do amerike doputovao 
<obrut> jel "gnome" registriran/trejdmarkiran/stovec ?
<jelly-home> je
<jelly-home> inace ga ne bi morali branit
<obrut> zar se takve stvari treba branit ? :) odnosno, jel za obranu toga treba puno para ? onak, 'gnome' je trademark, zna se vlasnik, nema tu sta, cist racun :)
<jelly-home> obrut: citaj, http://gnome.org/groupon/
<jelly-home> da, trademarkovi se moraju aktivno braniti
<jelly-home> ak ne branis par puta poslije bilo tko moze koristiti 
<obrut> ak pokazes sucu dokaz da si vlasnik tm-a, zar je potrebno da bude ne znam koliko rocista i cega vec da bi troskovi bili 80k$ ?
<jelly-home> brijem da ne treba puno para, ali GNOME Foundation nema ni toliko
<jelly-home> 80k je malo.
<jelly-home> (advokati su djubrad)
<SilverSpace> Vlada i Dinamo su 'najbolji do sad'. Jedino Å¡to im nedostaje su rezultati
<SilverSpace> evo rezultata smanjenja cijene nafte 
<SilverSpace> putin ne moze financirati rat 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sumrak-putinove-politike/1235331/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: suti, to je dobro :-)
<jelly-home> nisam znao da ovo postoji https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device
<jelly-home> detektor dal jednako struje ulazi u stan koliko i izlazi -- ako je razlika velika, vjerojatno negdje curi (npr. kroz osobu koju trese struja) pa prekida krug
<Mmike> In electronics, a ... is a comparator circuit with hysteresis, implemented by applying positive feedback to the noninverting input of a comparator or differential amplifier.
<Mmike> Dopuni recenicu :)
<Mmike> a jesu vam google skillsi...
<jelly-home> ain't nobody got time fo dat
<jelly-home> Mmike: i koji je odgovor?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne kuzim kako taj detektor radi 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: slicno kao oni mjeraci ampera koje stavis kao prsten oko vodica
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj je to dobro? ovo sa putinom 
<Mmike> jelly, schmidt trigger
<Mmike> kak je haproxy jeben:)
<Mmike> ono, fakat je - jeben :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> vi koji putujete https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oulbBdmGH8o
<datase> YouTube: Privacy in a brand-named hotel - 0:03:48 - 1,248,107 views - 820 likes / 120 dislikes
<jelly-home> jel Josko dobijao danas njemackog spama sa 82.165.159.5 do 82.165.159.8, 82.165.159.36 do 82.165.159.38
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko nekoga iz Omonije?
<jelly-home> Omonia mi zvuci poznato nekak
<jelly-home> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/116729 # F1 should drop V6s for old V8 engines - Red Bull's Christian Horner
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> samo bi trebali maknut limite
<Mmike> novi v6 motori su zvjeri
<Mmike> al' smiju potrosit tol'ko u minuti i tolko u satu i jebo t
<Mmike> jebo to
<Mmike> nek imaju pun tank za utrku
<Mmike> pa sam izracunaj kad ces izvuc 2k konja a kad nesh
<jelly-home> al vis da je sranje, cak i red bull se zali da su ti motori preskupi
<jelly-home> a kamoli one male firme koje su odustale od utrke
<SilverSpace> pa da da su preskupi 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> red bull se zali zato kaj gube :)
<Mmike> k'o sto mercedes sere protiv drugacije homologacije
<Mmike> jer dobijaju :)
<Mmike> malo me to podsjeca na onu spiku u indianapolisu
<Mmike> kad je miselin sjebo s gumama
<Mmike> i onda su svi htjeli da se postavi dodatna sikana na stazu
<jelly-home> kad je to bilo
<jelly-home> 200x?
<Mmike> kao, sad i ferrari i jos netko tko nije imao miselin gume isto mora najebat
<Mmike> jelly-home, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_United_States_Grand_Prix
<jelly-home> ae
<SilverSpace> previse u toj f1 ima zabrana ovo ono 
<jelly-home> ma gle, nek ostave zabrane ovo ono, al jbmu nek ih ne mijenjaju bar 3-4 godine onda
<SilverSpace> jos bi sad htjeli uvesti treci bolid 
<SilverSpace> to bi bila borba dvije ekipe di je tu interes 
<Mmike> http://www.superknjizara.hr/?page=knjiga&id_knjiga=104262
<jelly-home> podseća me na "Komodor za sva vremena"
<jelly-home> osim što je ta knjiga bila fantastična referenca
<Mmike> dobra knjiga, da
<Mmike> http://retrospec.sgn.net/users/tomcat/yu/magshow.php?all=Knjige_CZSV
<Mmike> lol, 'podjela racunara po fizickoj osnovi' :)
<jelly-home> jesi vidio da je neko poceo raditi Eye of the Beholder za komodorca
<Mmike> ne :))))
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2014/11/06/eye-of-the-beholder-of-c64.html
<Mmike> LOL :D
<BotoMlat1> Amstrad CPC je bio dobar samo za igrati brickse , i za ozbiljan posao :) 
<SilverSpace> tko najvise crpi nafte na svijetu 
<SilverSpace> mislio sa saudijska arabija 
<SilverSpace> ali ne norveska 
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9212
<Mmike> obrut, kak xbmcu kazem 'imas novih serija u folderu, de, brate'
<Mmike> kazem 'refresh library' i nist
<hrvojem_> odes na seriju, desni klik -> scan for new content
<Mmike> eh
<hrvojem_> ili odes na folder gdje su ti sve serije -^
<Mmike> koncept desnog klika nemam
<Mmike> nemam mis, naime :)
<hrvojem_> kak ne
<hrvojem_> imas daljinski
<Mmike> pa xbmc-standalone tjeram
<Mmike> imam tastaturu koja mi je daljinski
<Mmike> al' nemam window manager
<Mmike> jel' se moze to nekak remotely?
<hrvojem_> instaliraj si xbmc-remote app na mobiter
<hrvojem_> da ne tipkas po tastaturi
<hrvojem_> Mmike, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.android.remote
<Mmike> imam onaj yacklac nesto
<hrvojem_> slozi si postavke na tome, i kad odaberes remote "Title" ti je desni klik
<Mmike> yatse
<Mmike> xbmc.android.remote mi je los jer ne podrzava plugine, pa recmio nemrem jubitoat i to
<Mmike> hrvojem, idealno bi bilo da ima neki drek da mogu remote, s desktopa drugog
<hrvojem_> probaj tamo naci ekvivalent za title
<Mmike> zakaj title?
<hrvojem_> a ne znam, tak su napravili
<hrvojem_> kad stisnes title a na naslovu si serije, on ti ponudi kao da si kliknio desnu tipku misa
<Mmike> e, al' kaj
<Mmike> naime, prije sam seriju imao u /bla/tra/serije/TheSerija
<Mmike> a sad sam sve od tamo maknuo u TheSerija/Season01
<Mmike> i imam Season02
<Mmike> al' nece procitat
<hrvojem_> jel ti taj folder u pathu gdje ti je i source dodan?
<hrvojem_> jel ti scraper obicno po folder radi, npr meni je tvdb za /mnt/serije a imdbilikoji vec za /mnt/filmovi
<Mmike> jeje
<Mmike> to mi je samba share
<Mmike> na serveru domacem di mi je to sve imam to exportano prek sambe
<Mmike> i xbmc uredno nadje taj share i sve super
<Mmike> sam kaj sam unutar tog shareta reorganizovo stvari
<Mmike> ono kad uspavas dijete
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> osjecas se k'o kralj svemira ;)
<weshmashian> jos da natjeras xbmc da ti radi... :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, :P
<SilverSpace> http://ofmodemsandmen.com/downloads.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti spora veza prema serveru kod mene ima dosta veliki lag
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ubuntu-hr?
<Mmike> ili ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ono irssi laga tri sec
<SilverSpace> logiranje preko ssh traje vjecnost 
<Mmike>  22:48:27 up 3 days, 11:06,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.28, 0.24
<Mmike> server prede
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<Mmike> spojio sam se odmah
<Mmike> kod tebe nest
<Mmike> ili rute :)
<SilverSpace> evo sad sam se odlogirao nabrojio do 15 dok se spojio na server 
<SilverSpace> kad tipkam kasni bar deset slova 
<SilverSpace> cpu mi na 5% 0.05
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> net ide normalno u chrome 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat LN
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-12
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<BotaniCar|2> jutrofski
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: samo kaj je ta stranica iz 2007. :)
<ivoks> taj se lik vec prebacio na android :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sto negira poantu stranice kak ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Sad bi se tek mogao raspisati :)
<ivoks> ne negira
<ivoks> sam velim
<BotaniCar|2> +1
<ivoks> to je usporedba s prvim iphoneom
<ivoks> koji je bio smece
<ivoks> bio je 10 godina iza svega sto je tada postojalo
<ivoks> ja sam tada imao nokiu e90
<BotaniCar|2> ma, sve je to bilo drek dok catepillar nije napravio prvi smartphone 
<ivoks> i nisam se mogao prestati smijati retardima koji stoje u redu za uredjajem koji ne moze poslati mms, biti online bilo kad i bilo gdje, itd
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e90-1857.php
<ivoks> dan danas jos radi
<ivoks> i kad idem veslat na kornate na 3 dana, mislis da nosim htc/iphone/samsung?
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam mislio da se taj model zove navigator .. ili je samo slican , to sam iamo jedno krace vrijeme
<ivoks> k. nosim e90, jer ce nakon tri dana imati 90% baterije i sve ce raditi
<ivoks> joj, sad si opet zelim normalan telefon
<BotaniCar|2> Jebenti i windowse i kriticne patcheve, opet cu morati servere u pol tjedna restartati
<BotaniCar|2> https://support2.microsoft.com/kb/2992611 #krpajodma
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> http://rosetta.esa.int/ # sutra !!! Nadam se dace biti video prijenos slijetanja 
<SilverSpace> kaj sad grintas na windowse
<BotaniCar|2> Nis ne grintam, samo velim da su opet rupu nasli. Ne pase mi bas kad u pol tjedna moram restartati serverovlje 
<ivoks> pa to je best practices za windows
<ivoks> restart nakon 72 sata
<BotaniCar|2> :) Fucka se windowsima, ali useri grintaju :D
<BotaniCar|2> aha 3-day-restart-cycle :) Imas praf, to je dobra praksa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Taman potrosis 2 dana da se reboot odradi, i jedan dan si up-and-available :9
<SilverSpace> danas sramotea kad nas Argentina nakanta
<BotaniCar|2> zasto ? Ja postujem argentince, igraju k'o zmajevi ( tekmu nisam gledao, ne znam o cem tocno pricas ) 
<SilverSpace> igramo sa rezervnom momcadi bez svih glavnih igraca
<BotaniCar|2> Protiv Argentine ? Ahahaha, kaj, dobili smo 20 gajbi ? :D
<SilverSpace> oni igraju sa najacom podstavom 
<SilverSpace> 12 je na hrvatsku 
<BotaniCar|2> to je nekakav koeficijent ? Tutlek sam za kladionice, pa .. 
<Mmike> pazi lika
<Mmike> velim ja da su diskovi u virtualki spori
<Mmike> da uzas da ovo da ono
<Mmike> veli lik, ok, dat cemo vam novi set virtualnih diskova, to ce ubrzati stvar
<Mmike> reko, kako to mislite - poseban set spindlova samo za nasu virtualku?
<BotaniCar|2> :) Provajdane s istog hardvera ? :D
<Mmike> a, nene, veli lik, to je skupo - izkreirat cemo nove .vmdk datoteke, to ce znatno ubrzati stvar
<Mmike> reko, a jesu te datoteke na istim fizickim diskovima?
<Mmike> veli lik, naravno
<Mmike> velim ja, jebo me pas u slijedecem zivotu idem cuvat ovce!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ak ne morate imat posla s omoniom, nemojte
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, stvar je u tome da ti je rekao istinu, novi virtualni diskovi ce ubrzati stvar, ali ne onoliko koliko bi ti htio. Frajer je njub kad kao sistemac ide uopce pokusavati developeru nekaj objasniti :)  </kompleks_malog_boga>
<BotaniCar|2> ma joj, omonia , imali neki dan ispad mreze, ja im prijavim da ne radi nista - ukljucujuci njihov web ; a frajer ( valjda sjedi na serveru koji hosta taj web) mi ladno odgovori da on vidi svoj web :) 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kak ce to ubrzati stvari?
<Mmike> kojim to cudnim trikovima
<Mmike> brijem da lik pati od ovoga: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
<BotaniCar|2> vmdkovi se fragmentiraju, koliko god smijesno zvucalo. 
<BotaniCar|2> seljenje sadrzaja na novi vdisk fakat ubrza stvari
<Mmike> kak?
<Mmike> ak su diskovi ispod usko grlo
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jelly, vi ste radili puno s vmwaretom
<Mmike> jel' se moze vmwaretu rec za ovu virtualku ovaj vmdk moze maksimalo iskorititi toliko i toliko bandwittha/iopsa/cega-vec ?
<BotaniCar|2> U uvjetima u kojima sam ja to probavao nisu bili fizicki diskovi usko grlo, oprosti, nisam iz tvog ranta iznad to razlucio
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: u vrijeme dok sam imao para za vmware nisi to mogao, sad ga vise ne trosim 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pokrenem fio, i fio mi da 70 iopsa u random read/write nacinu
<Mmike> pokrenem bonnie i imam 70 MB/sec u sekvencinjalnom citanju ili pisanju
<Mmike> s tim da povremeno padne na 20MB/sec
<BotaniCar|2> kaj, to su PATA diskovi ? :) Brijem da je cak i moj hyper-v odzivniji :D
<vileni> mozes definirati resource pool
<vileni> pa u njemu ograniciti vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatska-vs--argentina-kovac-na-noge-messiju-vodi-momcad-koja-se-upoznala-u-zagrebackoj-zracnoj-luci-/1235619/
<SilverSpace> koji idioti 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, neznam kaj je ispod, al' i da imas megastorage sa 50 diskova ak nakeljis gore 100 virtualki, pa jebiga 
<BotaniCar|2> Suglasan.
<BotaniCar|2> *ako virtualke nisu imam-jedan-web-server-s-3-hita-godisnje 
<BotaniCar|2> Ti si se razmazio s onim zahtjevnim pornalatorima :) Mojim je userima sve brzo, ako radi :D
<Mmike> moguce
<Mmike> ovaj web fakat nema nikakav promet
<Mmike> al' kad dodje import novih podatkaa, prije je to trajalo 40-50 sekundi, jer se po disku pisalo/citalo oko 20-30 MB/sec , a sad to traje oko 5-6 minuta i onda svi koji kupuju nesh njima je sporo jer 'waiting for table lock' jer se UPDATEi ne izvravaju dovoljno brzo
<Mmike> i to je jos myisam gore (zato i ima lockova)
<Mmike> da je innodb, tek bi se onda vuklo
<Mmike> al' sve to ok - lose je sto mi lik prica da su to ,
<Mmike> 'moderni diskovi u raid10 koji je najbrzi raid ikad'
<Mmike> reko, brate, neznam ja sta ti imas ispod, al' fio je jasan - stari stroj X iopsa, novi stroj X/2 iopsa
<BotaniCar|2> Drito
<SilverSpace> Free space: 2% (116.00 KB)
<SilverSpace> router 
<SilverSpace> 8mb
<SilverSpace> moram to malo pocistiti 
<BotaniCar|2> Treba mi u krilo past' neka lovica da uzmem ruter s 30+MB memorije , da napravim pravu pilu 
<Mmike> ivoks, inace, porezna sukkum summarum whateverum: Sve je u redu, gospodine, ja sam gledao krive datume, ovo su zaduzenja za tekuci mjesec koja moraju biti placena do kraja mjeseca. Sve je u redu, nemate dug nikakav trenutno :)
<BotaniCar|2> Samo , nesto dugo cekam da nekaj padne u krilo , samo ispada iz krila :)
<Mmike> moj ruter ima 32 mege rama
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike:  si trazio naknadu za izgubljeno vrijeme ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: prodajes ruter ? :D
<Mmike> # free
<Mmike>               total         used         free       shared      buffers
<Mmike>   Mem:        30736        12164        18572            0         1448
<Mmike>  Swap:            0            0            0
<Mmike> Total:        30736        12164        18572
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne :)
<Mmike> 300 kuna sam ga platio pred jedno 4-5 godina :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Tja 
<vileni> moj ima 128mb rama
<BotaniCar|2> Moj ruter nema memorije :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rama a koliko  ima flasha 
<SilverSpace> cekam neku lovicu pa da uzmem banana pi router
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: meni je onaj router kaj si linkao bezveze. Nakicen je pizdarijama ( audio jack na ruteru, nemoj me jest) , a na drugim stranama je tanak ; uz to nije ni najjeftiniji. 
<SilverSpace> 70$ 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kajjaznam, to je valjda to :P)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: daj kupi posteni router za te pare
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj ti fali ovim tplinkovima za 200-300 kuna?
<Hrki> jutro, jel koristi tko devizni racun za online karticna placanja / paypal
<SilverSpace> devizni ne
<BotaniCar|2> paypal
<BotaniCar|2> aha, sad sam procitao pitanje, ne.
<Hrki> zanima me kolko je povoljnije , radi konverzije tecaja
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da bi morao imati opasan promet da ti se usteda primjeti
<Hrki> tj, recimo ako imam kune na racunu, paypal to konvertira u eure (ako tako shop zeli) ili prvo kune u dolare pa u evre?
<Hrki> neznam dali ste primjetili ali ovaj pbz je uveo da ti treba token za bilokakva online karticna placanja
<BotaniCar|2> PBZ ? Pfft :) RBA FTW ! /mehides
<Hrki> a daj mi reci, dali ti paypal konvertira tecaj ili imas podeseno da banka ?
<Hrki> to si stavite na banku jer vam paypal uzima malo vise
<BotaniCar|2> Uopce ne vidim opciju da to napravim :) 
<Hrki> do tok placas, nemoj zaboraviti
<Hrki> http://lifehacker.com/5957808/avoid-paypals-high-international-currency-exchange-rates-by-switching-one-little-option
<Hrki> ja sam recimo usparo 100kn, jer sam platio nesto oko 1000€ pa se nabere
<Hrki> ali cuj, 100kn mi je u zepu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Odsimulirao sam sad jednu kupnju i ne nudi mi nista ( za konverzije). 
<SilverSpace> da ni ja ne kuzim kaj konvertira
<BotaniCar|2> Ma kuzim kaj bi trebao konvertirati, kak i zakaj, ali mi ne daje izbor. 
<BotaniCar|2> "roupon has confirmed with the GNOME Foundation that they are going to abandon all of their 28 pending trademark applications and will proceed with a name change for their product. " 1:0 za otvoreni sos
<BotaniCar|2> Sad me zanima hoce li gnome vratiti pare donorima :)
<SilverSpace> jedna se igrica fakat dugo ucitava na iPad i kaze Franko da uopce ne misle na skolarce i da ce im on to odjasniti da skolarci ne mogu tako dugo cekati :)
<BotaniCar|2> Heh, nestrpljivost, konstantna borba protiv nje 
<SilverSpace> njemu je sve sporo 
<SilverSpace> tek u trecem razredu uce koliko dan sat imam sati minuta sekunda itd
<SilverSpace> a on to vec sad zna
<SilverSpace> dana mjeseci 
<SilverSpace> sve to zna 
<SilverSpace> jucer ga uciteljica pohvalila da se sa njim moze fino razgovarati i da se zacudila kako to on sve objasni 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/raspberry-pi-prijenosnik/137590.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> Skupo, kosta k'o pravi laptop.
<SilverSpace> da ne kuzim cemu to 
<SilverSpace> ima puno boljih platformi 
<BotaniCar|2> Ono, fora za promociju 3d printanja u kvartu
<SilverSpace> jebes to 3D printanje iz plastike dok ne naprave da mogu printati aluminij sve to je kita
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj, svaka tehnologija mora negdje poceti. Imas vise vrsta plastike s kojima mozes printati, neke imaju fine mehanicke karakteristike
<SilverSpace> 'Hrvati ne gladuju: nije problem prazan želudac, nego loša hrana'
<SilverSpace> kaze lepi cane
<weshmashian> mornin'
<mrkitty> dobri dan
<Mmike> eo ih
<Mmike> porno bratja :)
<BotaniCar> De su sise ? 
<BotaniCar> ( sad sam tipkao "de su sise" u FB sucelje i odnekud mi je izbacio keyboard shortcut list !! ) :)
<SilverSpace> može i guza
<Hrki> BotaniCar: Kako izbjeći masni PayPal currency conversion fee ? Jednostavno tokom checkout procesa (kad vas prebaci na PayPal site i piše vam iznos koji trebate platiti) kliknite na "other conversion options" (odmah ispod iznosa za plaćanje) i onda odaberite drugu opciju (Bill me in the currency listed on the seller's invoice).
<Hrki> Jedina mana ovog izbora je što vam PayPal ne može direktno reći koliko vam je kuna skinuto sa računa (nego samo u dolarima ili drugoj stranoj valuti) ali to možete viditi na netu ako imate Internet bankarstvo ili u banci uživo ili jednostavno pomnožite broj dolara sa primjenjivom tečajnom stopom sa tečajne liste svoje banke.
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kako sam iznad napisao, pokrenuo sam testnu transakciju i nisam dobio taj izbor. 
<BotaniCar> Mozda sam nekaj sfusal, budem provjerio jos jednom kad cu obavljati neku pravu kupovinu, hvala 
<SilverSpace> nisam neko vrijeme prckao po openwrt pa sam sve pozaboravio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00714/kim_kardashian_gol_714398S1.jpg
<BotaniCar> Kak bi ju po riti pljesnul, valovi bi putovali sim-tam do petka :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Free space: 94% (4.33 MB)
<BotaniCar> kak citat' systemd-ove journale na racunalu koje nema journald ? 
<SilverSpace> upgrade proslo ok
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nikak
<BotaniCar> Jedva cekam nedaleku buducnost u kojoj necu moci procitati log skrsenog servera .. srecom pa bar u firmi imam log-agregator server, pa sve imam i u nebinarnoj formi 
<BotaniCar> cek, core dumpovi se sad isto budu biljezili binarno ? hehehehe
<zmaj> oi
<BotaniCar> There be dragons, RUN ! 
<zmaj> e dali se tko od vas razumije u packaging?
<SilverSpace> ei
<zmaj> ili u ubuntu-sdk?
<SilverSpace> ja ne
<BotaniCar> zmaj: svako malo netko uleti s generickim "jel netko radio paket nekad" I onda se nikom ne da odgovarati jer svi znaju da je to tek uvod u pravo pitanje. Predlazem da postavis svoje pravo pitanje. 
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> testirao sam ubuntu mate 14.04.1 pre dobar je
<vileni> dobar je ubuntu ili mate?
<markosejic> mate
<markosejic> ta verzija ubuntua
<markosejic> odmah sam od ubuntua napravio macOsX
<vileni> ja sam stavio i3wm prije nekih pola godine
<vileni> ne zanima me vise nista drugo od window managera
<BotaniCar> ja sam uspio strgati i3, ne sjecam se kaj sam sfushal ; bio je dobar dok je radio 
<vileni> danas sam dobio 24" monitor, sad mi je jos bolji
<vileni> i naucio sam jos par kombinacija
<markosejic> potpuni minimalizam
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: re: ona tvoja slika kardashianove https://i.imgur.com/vSE8SfH.jpg # NSFW !!
<hrvojem_> BotaniCar, kak to mozes strgat
<hrvojem_> ajd onaj awesomewm je znao bit zeznit nakon upgrejda ili ako nest krivo skomentiras, ali i3 je dosta jednostavan
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: nisam rekao da sam i popravio ! Stoga, ne znam :) Znam da sam istovremeno petljao nekaj s ION driverima i s WMom i *puf* , both were gone
<SilverSpace> bemti router i upgrade
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti opet pol mreze dela, pol ne ? :) 
<SilverSpace> sad ne mogu slozit da mi se mounta usb disk
<SilverSpace> rucno mountam ok 
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> ni swap mi nece 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu 
<SilverSpace> block: failed to swapon
<SilverSpace> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 127922176 bytes
<BotaniCar> mkswap je ok prosao ? 
<BotaniCar> vidim da je pun gugl te greske, si probao stariji WRT ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/wrtmoun.png
<SilverSpace> sve ok dodano i u config datoteci ok
<SilverSpace> kaj se dogodilo ?
<SilverSpace> google mozda su nesto mjenjali sa novom verzijom opwnwrta
<SilverSpace> reboot mislim da sam pronasao 
<SilverSpace> radi :)
<SilverSpace> fstab bio iskljucen da ne starta na pocetku
<SilverSpace> i samba slozena jos torrent slozit
<SilverSpace> imam na Wireless dva uredaja spojena i nikako ne znam koji je drugi 
<SilverSpace> tek sam se sad sjetio da mi je tv sony spojen :)
<jelly-home> <akiva-thinkpad> just in case anyone is interested; the ubuntu online summit starts in [3] minutes http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
<BotaniCar> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/48/483ef0911f5e27073a015b45aee7a288b9c8d3bfa104f8bfe6625572f97cfa52.jpg
<BotaniCar> "i can't screenshare on chromium" .. odem zapalit' :) 
<ivoks> ima netko prolianta 360e gen8?
<BotaniCar> Ja ne, samo stara krama u furdi ( ML110 )
<ivoks> HP Servers do not currently support UEFI BIOS, apparently this is as they have "20 years invested in their secure and stable bios".
<ivoks> jos nek mi netko samo kaze kako je HP super firma...
<BotaniCar> toliko super da moras placati support da dobijes pristup driverima/firmware upgradeima , nabijem ih
<ivoks> dakle, server sa softverskim raid kontrolerom
<ivoks> za koji drivera u linuxu nema
<ivoks> nabijem hp
<jelly-home> ivoks: nemoj kupovati low-end
<BotaniCar> Posalji im nase politicare na strucno osposobljavanje, jednom kad uspostavis diktaturu ovdje. To ce im pokazati ! :) 
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam ja kupio
<jelly-home> mi imamo DL360p G8, to uredno ima smartarray i vozi
<ivoks> moze i u ovoga smartarray
<ivoks> ali trebnutno je neko smece b300i
<ivoks> a ne p300
<jelly-home> to je smece, jedva ima drivere za RHEL kamoli za nesto drugo
<ivoks> pa znam
<ivoks> i to iskljucim i kaj onda
<ivoks> imam 4 diska od 3TB
<jelly-home> nisam ih gledao da vidim dal su source ili binary only
<ivoks> cini se da ce ovo zavrsiti sa usb stickom za /boot
<ivoks> closed source
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> cini se da postoji driver za 12.04
<jelly-home> pa i ak je closed source, bitno da je source pa ga mozes nastrikat
<jelly-home> (ak te veseli i imas vremena jebat se sa vendor driverima koji su tak ruzni da ih nisu ni poslali na upstream)
<ivoks> rek, nemaju nis
<ivoks> imaju samo driver za fusioio
<ivoks> fusionio
<jelly-home> jesi uklikao RHEL7 ili RHEL6 64bit?
<Mmike> kako ubrzat internet?
<Mmike> tak da dnsmasqu kazes da *.doubleclick.net resolva na 127.0.0.1
<jelly-home> Mmike: NoScript po defaultu blokira doubleclick
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam
<ivoks> jelly-home: samo kernel modul
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~hp-iss-team/+archive/ubuntu/hp-storage
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/advisoriesDisplay?javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.prp_efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01=wsrp-navigationalState%3DdocId%253Demr_na-c04439186-2%257CdocLocale%253Den_US&javax.portlet.tpst=efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01&sp4ts.oid=5211699&ac.admitted=1415802870579.876444892.492883150
<ivoks> Mmike: pazi ovo ^
<ivoks> i ovo:
<ivoks> The preferred method is to use MaaS (Metal-as-a-Service) Version 1.5 (or later). Maas will detect the server and controller and will automatically install the HPVSA driver with no user intervention required.
<jelly-home> so obzirom da ubuntu svaki tjedan izbaci kernel sa drukcijim ABI-jem, pitanje je koliko od takvog pakiranja ima koristi ako ne prate cijelo vrijeme
<jelly-home> You can put the controller in plain SATA mode and it should work.  If debian 7 is like Ubuntu 12.04 it may not recognise the disk even in plain SATA mode. I provide more detailed information in the 2nd thred listed below
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to je bio plan
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> diskovi su 3TB
<ivoks> a nema uefi bios
<BotaniCar> Proglasi diskove manjima od 3TB 
<ivoks> odlucio sam
<ivoks> maas :)
<ivoks> jer instalacija je gotova za 5min
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/shvatio-da-u-autu-vozi-mrtvo-dijete-tek-kad-je-po-njega-dosao-u-jaslice
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovati glupih amera
<jelly-home> ak ima interne USB i SD card portove kao pravi serveri, ja bi radije stavio /boot i boot loader na USB nego koristio sugavi binary driver
<BotaniCar> ovak se pamte parice za x-over kablove 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/elThb7D.jpg
<obrut> crossovere nisam vec dugo koristio
<SilverSpace> no da
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> 13
<SilverSpace> na hrvatska
<SilverSpace> argentina
<SilverSpace> moram si sloziti racunalo bemti sporo racunalo 
<markosejic> hoce to tako
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem vidjet tu HP stranicu
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> cek
<markosejic> isprobao ubuntu mate 14.04 odusevljen sam
<Mmike> markosejic, mint?
<markosejic> Ubuntu Mate
<Mmike> ivoks, kul :D
<SilverSpace> markosejic: Kate 
<Mmike> markosejic, de si naso to?
<markosejic> pratim događaje
<Mmike> markosejic, url neki?
<markosejic> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/povijesni-trenutak-lander-philae-uspjesno-se-odvojio-od-letjelice-rosetta-i-poceo-svoje-spustanje-prema-povrsini-kometa/1235710/
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> markosejic++
<Mmike> nisam znao za to
<markosejic> ja pratim sve i svasta
<markosejic> prije je izasao 14.10  a prije par dana 14.04.1
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> ruzno mi izgleda malo :D
<Mmike> mintov mate mi je bolji
<markosejic> ja sam odmah od ubuntua napravio mac os
<Mmike> pa to unity vec radi :)
<markosejic> menu bar gor i dole stavio docky
<SilverSpace> pih cemu to samo zajebancija
<markosejic> imam i img od minta mate 17
<SilverSpace> ja jedino themu zamjeni na unity 
<SilverSpace> sve mi default
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo opet sporo prema serveru 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kod mene sve ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kod tebe nesh 
<Mmike> sto ti kaze speedtest.net
<Mmike> traceroute prema ubuntu-hr
<markosejic> ubuntu-hr radi mi ok
<Mmike> mtr prema ubuntuhr
<SilverSpace> normalno surfam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, instaliraj mtr, pokreni ga prema www.ubuntu-hr.org i vidi jel' imas losova kakvih
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jos bolje, aj lokalno pokreni ifstat
<Mmike> i vidi dal' ti mozda nesto doma srkat pocelo a da nit neznas
<SilverSpace> irssi kad pisem slova se pojavljuju cca pet seckasnije
<Mmike> a mozes i whineat dalje :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: de gasi torrente i video prvo, pa onda gledaj
<Mmike> da!
<Mmike> jebali te torrenti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mosh surfat normalno po www.grad.hr?
<Mmike> i uopce po carnetu
<Mmike> www.srce.hr, www.fer.hr, www.kbf.hr
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam nista pokrenuto prometa nemam 
<jelly-home> wondershaper dosta dobro rjesava paralelni download i ssh, samo treba eksperimentirat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ama, izmjeri, rizu mu!
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a neko drugi u kuci
<SilverSpace> nema nikog
<jelly-home> to ti mislis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi izmjerio?
<SilverSpace> to mi se dogada vec dva dana
<Mmike> opce te necu slusata dok ne pogledas o cem se radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, no?
<Mmike> podsjecas me na mene
<Mmike> kad sam pizdio na bnet jedno sat/dva
<Mmike> i pricao s likom na telefon
<Mmike> kak sporo kak ovo kak ono
<Mmike> i onda cujem zenu iz druge sobe 'eee, ja uploadam video na facebook'
<jelly-home> lolol
<SilverSpace> uzasna mi brzina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja te kuzim
<Mmike> popizdim kad mi ssh ne radi
<Mmike> al' s obzirom da meni radi ok, rekao bih da je bed kod tebe
<jelly-home> mozda svi gledaju stream sa komete
<markosejic> moze biti
<CrazyLemon> nema više šta gledat.. touch down confirmed prije skoro 40min nazad
<jelly-home> dolaze slike? http://xkcd.com/1446/
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/siest.png 
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home dok jih nema na twitteru onda vjerovatno ne još
<SilverSpace> jedva da sam uspio napraviti test http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3904051494
<SilverSpace> i modem sam ebootao 
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> jezus keistus
<jelly-home> maribor?
<jelly-home> ah, bt net
<jelly-home> koje je njima radno vrijeme korisnicke podrske uopce
<SilverSpace> 8.00 - 18.00
<jelly-home> pa se ti zezaj sa speedtestom umjesto da ih zoves <g>
<SilverSpace> zvao nemres to dobit
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3904136344.png
<SilverSpace> uzas
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> ni bas dobra
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tam do 15h bilo oke sad uzas
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<obrut> i tak, philae javlja da je sletio na komet... valjda implementacija citaca senzora nije mockup :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kake su nove mandarine?!?!?!
<calmpitbull13> kaj opet ima mandarina
<CrazyLemon> evo jelly-home jedna slika https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2Qm0T-IMAErh5H.png:large 67P
<SilverSpace> 'Moja žena je upravo rodila!' 'Čestitam, čije je dijete?'
<SilverSpace> net mi je tak spor da ne mogu ni spee dtest
<SilverSpace> napraviti
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/3904271178.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3904532916.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znaci, izolirao si problem :)
<BotoMlat> jelly: dobre. Doduse, najavljivali su drugu sortu,ali nisi to pitao :)
<BotoMlat> Silver ahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> nesto se malo povecala brzina 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3905729993.png
<SilverSpace> sad je bar tri 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, jesi ih zvao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj probaj ovo:
<Mmike> wget -O /dev/null http://speedtest.amis.hr/1000MB.zip
<vileni> jebo takav test kad je na 100mbit linku :)
<Mmike> vileni, :P
<vileni> optima ima bolje http://www.speedtest.net/result/3905743018.png
<vileni> ovaj glusterfs je fakat los izbor bio
<ivoks> ja sam imao razgovor s potencijalnim klijentom
<ivoks> i veli lik da oni gledaju glusterfs
<ivoks> i ja mu velim da to nije neka sreca
<ivoks> i da je koncept gdje ce imati 100 nodova koji pisu i citaju s istog filesystema, los koncept
<Mmike> vileni, di/kak ste vi to imali?
<vileni> meni je ovo u "produkciji" od prije 3 godine mislim
<Mmike> di je bed?
<jelly-home> pa ak ne pisu i citaju po istim fajlovima i direktorijima, ne bi trebao bit problem u teoriji, ne?
<vileni> i izbor je bio zbog toga sto je bio najjednostavniji za sloziti a da ima podrsku za infiniband
<vileni> sto je zadnja verzija bila 3.2.7 koja je radila
<vileni> meni je trebalo za HPC to
<Mmike> vileni, hpc, in what context?
<vileni> cluster za izracune
<vileni> FEA
<vileni> i slicno
<Mmike> a glusterfs koristi za sto? shareane work/data unite?
<ivoks> to je shared filesystem
<ivoks> drek
<Mmike> #define shared filesystem?
<ivoks> shared filesystemi su los koncept
<Mmike> pa i nfs je shared filesystem
<Mmike> i smb?
<Mmike> tj, providea ti 'shareani' filesystem, right?
<ivoks> gluster je pool racunala
<ivoks> nema spof
<Mmike> e, auto balancing drekece
<ivoks> nesto kao ceph, samo sto je ceph block store
<Mmike> drekec
<Mmike> ceph je cudo :)
 * Mmike je odusevljen kaj taj ceph sve moze
<ivoks> nije los, da
<Mmike> a jos neznam nist o tome :0
<ivoks> puno moze, ali
<ivoks> nema funkcionalan shared filesystem
<ivoks> i sad ti objasni klijentu da je shared filesystem nacin razmisljanja iz 90ih
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj znaci 'shared filesystem'? 
<Mmike> jel' to ono sto ti nfs daje, ili?
<ivoks> i da treba koristiti bolji protokol koji je vec rijesio masu istovremenih konekcija
<vileni> a izgleda da cu ceph isprobavati sad
<ivoks> vileni: ceph je block storage, ne filesystem
<jelly-home> Mmike: nesto sto mountas na dvije+ strane odjednom i izgleda kao POSIX fs ?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa svi mogu pisati i brisati u isto vrijeme, da isto kao nfs
<Mmike> e, nfs/samba i to
<ivoks> samo sto nfs i samba ne skaliraju
<ivoks> i gluster, kao i ceph, raste dodavanjem nodova
<ivoks> a nfs/smb ne
<Mmike> nfs skalira, kak nebi skalirao
<vileni> ivoks: svejedno mi je, ovo slazem tek tako, nikoga nije briga sto se dogadja sa clusterom osim ljudi koji bi jednom mjesecno poslali nesto
<ivoks> vileni: slozi object store i nek piskaraju putem httpa
<Mmike> da, osim sto ti aplikacija treba filesystem, a ne http-something :)
<ivoks> http je prilicno dobro savladao istovremene konekcije
<ivoks> da, to sam pokusao objasniti potencijalnom
<ivoks> vise koristi ce imati ako aplikaciju prebaci na http
<Mmike> ovisi za kaj
<ivoks> nego li da ide slagati 10PB glusterfs
<Mmike> pornjavatori su koristili (jos koriste) isilone
<Mmike> i OneFS
<vileni> ovo je drukcija primjena
<vileni> meni je trebala sto brza komunikacija izmedju 3 diska na 3 stroja
<Mmike> automacki sve, kad sam ja odlazio bio je velik 5PB s automackim syncanjem medj datacentrima
<Mmike> sva pornjava tamo stoji
<vileni> strojevi su imali infinibad
<vileni> storage nije postojao
<vileni> zajednicki
<Mmike> exportano kroz nfs
<Mmike> skalira dobro
<Mmike> radi odlicno
<Mmike> jedino je bed kad ti se zapune nodeovi, pa onda kad dodas novi preslagivanje traje danima i za to vrijeme su performanse k'o kad ti omonia isporuci virtualku
<Mmike> vileni, jesi kad radio/vidio gaussian?
<vileni> nope
<Mmike> "The final volume may then be mounted by the client host using its own native protocol via the FUSE mechanism, using NFS v3 protocol using a built-in server translator, or accessed via gfapi client library. Native-protocol mounts may then be re-exported e.g. via the kernel NFSv4 server, SAMBA, or the object-based OpenStack Storage (Swift) protocol using the "UFO" (Unified File and Object) translator."
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam prijavio sam kvar rekli su se javiti
<Mmike> znaci da gluster isto moze nfs 
<Mmike> vileni, di ti je bed sa glusterfsom?
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, ceph isto ima filesystem, cephfs
<vileni> pa zadnji koji koristi infiniband je 3.2.7
<Mmike> ne mora bit block 
<vileni> sad je 3.6 aktualan
<Mmike> vileni, aha :)
<vileni> kojem fali jedan paket
<Mmike> vileni, osim toga, nisi imao bedova?
<vileni> a 3.2.7 mi napravi kaos ako ga probam instalirati na zadnji centos
<Mmike> hihi, centos :)
<vileni> pa nemam gdje imati problema, mali je sustav bio
<vileni> 3 16core stroja sa diskovima u raid0
<vileni> i 10g infiniband izmedju
<vileni> slozio cigle, sherao u ekvivalent raid0 preko glusterfs
<SilverSpace> ne ide ovo tvoje preko 475KB/s
<vileni> i ono, svi pisu maksimalnom brzinom, latencija mizerna
<vileni> 550Mb/s write (maksimum sto mogu diskovi)
<Mmike> ja sam glusterfs vidio jednom di su likovi imali postgres cluster slozen s time. Umjesto DRBDa su uzeli Gluster. I to mi se cinilo urnebesno sporo.
<Mmike> tja
<vileni> stavio na to pbs torque, maui za job scheduling, slozio abaqus da radi, queue za jobove po prioritetima
<Mmike> vileni, ugl, pogledaj ceph, pa shareaj impresije
<vileni> a budem, samo koliko vidim mora imati centralni node
<vileni> problem mi je kronicni nedostatak hardvera za neka isprobavanja
<vileni> mislim, ako nadjem 2 ista komada bilokakvog hardvera, ludnica
<vileni> zapravo, jedino sto me muci je taj infiniband, platili su ga ogromne novce, a nikad nije bio iskoristen
<vileni> prvo ga nisu znali sloziti, onda kad sam ga ja slozio svi su vec odustali od tih strojeva, a ovih par sto je radilo nitko nije slao zadatke na 3 cvora istovremeno
<SilverSpace> majke im ga nabijem to mi se vlada prikrpila na net 
<SilverSpace> spija 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa ti budi za HDZ :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di sam ja za hdz
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo sam protiv sdp gamadi 
<Mmike> ti i BotaniCar1 ste pravi HDZovci tu
<SilverSpace> nesposobne i 
<Mmike> da da, svi su protiv, a onda ce na izborima glasat za - HDZ
<Mmike> pa na slijedecima za - SDP
<Mmike> sad je prilika
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne propustite ju
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: jos nije ni 10h, jos nisam probio ni backlog na ircu od juce, vec me spominjes ! Kaj oces ? :D
<BotaniCar1> a sam otvoreno rekao da , ako HDZ opet pobijedi, idem moliti da me prime u stranku. Mozda ih unistim iznutra
<SilverSpace> dok god sdp na svojim zabavama pjeva po sumama i goram i od triglava pa do ... jebem i ja mater
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: :) jebo pa kaj jos nisi uclanjen 
<SilverSpace> to ves dvije godine najmanje trubis :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: nisam , znam da mi se sad smijes jer sam bedast :)
<Mmike> 60 megabajta interneta u Londonu me kotalo 104 kune
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: pa kad su bili zadnji  izbori ? Onda sam jos bio zasljepljen Zokijem :) 
<Mmike> 70 minuta razgovora me kosstalo 40 kuna
<Mmike> i 40 SMSova jos 18 kuna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobro kaj nisi bio duze u londonu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: gle ja za sdp ne mogu glasati ni mrtav 
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: mene se uopce ne tice za kog ces ti glasati :) 
<SilverSpace> oni su napravili vecu pljacku nego hdz 
<ivoks> Mmike: da si konzultant, dobio bi telefon ;)
<BotaniCar1> i jasno mi je da nemres, ti si penzioner, vama HDZ trese dupe vec jedno 3 mandata :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, da imam sise, bio bi zena
<Mmike> hm, cek
<Mmike> pa imam sise
 * Mmike ide tugovat
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo su sve poslovni razgovori pa mogu trazit povrat, bar mi tak moj sef veli :)
<SilverSpace> oni sdp imaju u vlasnistvu nekretnina pun kufer kaj su si uzeli kao sljednenici skh a to je pljacka
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad ce HDZ doc i sve to popravit :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, 100 kuna, glupo mi je
<Mmike> za razliku od prosle firme koja je skrtarila na jebeno svemu, ovo je fakat preporod
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nece nije to sam tak trebat ce proci generacije kad nas vise ne bu 
<ivoks> donnerstag je cetvrtak?
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> mitwoch je srijeda
<Mmike> a freitag je petak
 * SilverSpace grinta protiv svih na vlasti ali je posebno nabrijan na sdp gamad 
<Mmike> Montag, Dienstag, Mitwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag, Sontag
<Mmike> Ich bin ein sehr gut Deutsch sprecher!
<ivoks> dakle, ako nijemca nema na sastanku 4min nakon sto je poceo, mogu zakljuciti da ga nece ni biti
<Mmike> Jawohl, herr Kapetan!
<ivoks> ili, vjerojatnije, ja imam krivi broj
<Mmike> idem kakat
<ivoks> da, ovo drugo
<SilverSpace> jebo servis sluzbu popravili brzinu http://www.speedtest.net/result/3905806163.png
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo onaj tvoj zip ide sad 954KB/s
<SilverSpace> tj amisov
<SilverSpace> to je to
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ovo: 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, privmsg
<Mmike> whois 31.45.242.74
<Mmike> zaniljivo :D
<SilverSpace> 951KB/s
<SilverSpace> ok je sad popravili 
<Mmike> kak se veli 'upgrade' na .hr?
<Mmike> 'upgrade mysqla na 5.5' ?
<vileni> nadogradnja?
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> a update ?
<Mmike> kak je los openoffice
<Mmike> tj, libreoffice
<Mmike> imam isti font namjesten za sve stavke na racunu
<Mmike> medjutim on je zabrijao da ce bas ovaj jedan redak u drugi font
<Mmike> uzas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<SilverSpace> nis ni znao da ima prevedeni wiki 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/izraz:Update
<SilverSpace> cak sam pogodio user i pass
<ivoks> killlllllll meeeeeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> feeed me
<ivoks> i to
<Mmike> http://www.ted.com/talks/ethan_nadelmann_why_we_need_to_end_the_war_on_drugs
<ivoks> Cannot update read-only attribute cidr
<ivoks> f U!
<Mmike> pa jebem si sve
<Mmike> testiram kurac i skuzim da opce ne deployam svoje promjene neko sranja iz charmstorea!
<Mmike> mater 
<ivoks> local:, local:!
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> kriva linija mi zakomentirana u deployerovom yamlu
 * ivoks uzeo vip.fax
<ivoks> pun mi k printanja papira
<BotaniCar1> Zivjeli backportsi, sad odem zapalit, spasili su mi citav dan posla :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: opet pusis
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian, aj pitaj brku jel' ima on neki gtalk ili nesto takvo, pretty please? :D
<BotaniCar1> "make kittens with cat command" # dost mi je svega za danas , nakon ovog :) 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> Novi kelner, novi munin, novi perl, ziviJo centos ; svega mi, linux postaje naporniji od windowsa s nadogradnjama :) Ajde, bar ne moram rebootati toliko :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ping 1794
<SilverSpace> opet steka 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: "novi" :) 
<SilverSpace> koja kita fakat nisam do prekjuce imao problema sa btnetom 
<SilverSpace> jutros popravili sad opet steka 
<jelly-home> dobili su drugog korisnika u kvartu osim tebe
<SilverSpace> :(
<obrut> to ti je tak kad si kod nekog lijevog providera :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nema boljeg u kvartu
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/jebonet.png
<SilverSpace> ping je prestrasan
<obrut> to pingas server na veneri ili  ? :P
<BotaniCar> Krivim ooklu ! 
<obrut> dosta za danas, odo rovat po velesajmu
<SilverSpace> tebe 
<SilverSpace> obrut: tcom
<jelly-home> to definitivno znaci da ti se negdje bufferira promet, tj. da je kod providera negdje uska pipa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da bar kad pisem na ircu slova zaostaju barr deset
<jelly-home> (ili kod tebe, ali ak velis da nije wireless i da si ostale uredjaje iskljucio)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to se spajas preko onog uredjaja kojem si juce turio WRT ? </hint>
<SilverSpace> jutros sam zvao bio je download 4 i popravili na 8
<SilverSpace> i sad opet koma 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije do njega i prije nadogradnje bilo isto
<SilverSpace> nadogradio bas zbog toga kaj sam mislio da je do njega 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja bi svejedno probao spojiti neki ruter po kojem nisam kramario.
<BotaniCar> Imas neki drugi ruter, svejedno ?
<SilverSpace> nemam trenutno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bi se popravilo nakon sto sam jutros zvao 
<BotaniCar> Mozes spojiti nekakav tcomov na njihovu liniju  ? mislim da ja imam nekog thomsona u ormaru,ispravnog. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cijelo vrijeme pretpostavljas da imas samo jedan problem, ja ne :) 
<SilverSpace> mogu direktno racunalo spojiti u njihov modem 
<jelly-home> zicom
<BotaniCar> to ! 
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> sad sam na zici direktno na modem
<BotaniCar> i ? 
<SilverSpace> bome za sad je ok
<jelly-home> da ne bi na kraju bio ipak wireless
<markosejic> i kod mene je na wi fi upload na t comu los
<SilverSpace> hm evo sad radi i na wifi
<SilverSpace> sad sam lud 
<SilverSpace> LA 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<SilverSpace> router ok 
<jelly-home> zahangao mi se tulifon, ko me tjero da ga flasham
<SilverSpace> ups
<markosejic> a hoce to tak
<markosejic> gledam jucer u samsung shopu samsung galaxy s3  skoro 2000 kn a s 4 je 4000 kn
<SilverSpace> od samsunga samo note 
<markosejic> tamo sam usao i pronjuskao i izasao
<calmpitbull> ja imam jos uvijek samsung galaxy s II
<SilverSpace> bemti sveca ma ne mogu vjerovati da mi je router riknuo 
<markosejic> gt-s5570i
<markosejic> Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: meni tp-link nakon 2 godine nekak slabo hvata signal.  Mozda su kinezi stavili jeftine kondenzatore
<markosejic> ma sve je danas made in china
<calmpitbull> ma nabijem ja te kineze
<markosejic> ja radim s puhacem za lisce  bosh made in china
<calmpitbull> odlicno
<SilverSpace> deasr 
<SilverSpace> evo sad radi 
<SilverSpace> ko bi ga znao kojakita
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zapisi si u text file ili excelicu od kad do kad je radilo lose, pa im javi
<jelly-home> ipak je to ISP, imaju valjda neke grafove i nesto pa ce vidit sta ne stima, ako je do njih\
<SilverSpace> sad je ping normalan ali skidanje je sporo 
<SilverSpace> sad mi irc ne steka 
<SilverSpace> budem vidio sutra 
<markosejic> ako bude dalje stekalo zovi ih jer to je smetnja
<SilverSpace> imam mali wifi router bezicni pa cu njega za probu slozit 
<SilverSpace> AMD Gizmo 2, mini-računalo 
<SilverSpace> http://de.farnell.com/gizmosphere/gizmo-2-gsocd9w-1-0/gizmo-2-amd64-entwicklungsboard/dp/2443731?ost=2443731
<jelly-home> kak windows update radi na sedmici bez da pita administracijski password?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jECt9l
<SilverSpace> ne izgleda lose 
<SilverSpace> li 200$
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa oduvjek je tak 
<jelly-home> a zasto onda za update ubuntua pita password?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: obicno mi domain admin to krpa, sad se nesto strgalo pa moram sam vrtit windows update
<jelly-home> tak da ne znam kako je oduvijek
<SilverSpace> win pretpostavlja da update ide iz sirugnog izvora pa ne pita 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu ima vise repozitorija 
<jelly-home> lol, preskocim Office 2013 SP2 jer ga ima 350MB, on zakrpa sve ostalo, rebootam, startam opet Windows Update da sad stavi i to za ofis, kad ono "no updates available"
<jelly-home> psmt
<jelly-home> Office 2010 SP2*, pardon.  Iz druge ga je nasao.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prerano si ga priupitao jos nije mrezu digo :)
<jelly-home> kak sam se onda ulogirao :-)
<SilverSpace> abrakadabra
<jelly-home> nakon instalacije SP za ofis nadje jos hrpu zakrpi za koje prije nije znao
<BotoMlat1> Office 2013 ima sp2 ? :) 
<BotoMlat1> Mozda 2010 ? :) 
<BotoMlat1> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/keepingupwithupdates/a/office-service-pack.htm
<Mmike> jebem ti charmove i debugiranje istih
<Mmike> da ti jebem
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/44775/sportska-stikla-za-joggerice
<SilverSpace> isss
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati sad radi 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu me jebe 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/novi-proracun-sdp-reze-na-zdravstvu-i-skolstvu-daje-braniteljima/783866.aspx
<Mmike> tako je, uzmimo klincima i bolesnima da bi sacica ljencina mogla dalje ljenovat :/
<SilverSpace> strah 
<SilverSpace> eto router krepo izgleda u to nisam siguran 
<SilverSpace> al sam siguran da je mikrovalka crkla 
<SilverSpace> sad jos mora nesto crknut 
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: jelly trebao bi win update bar onaj elevated-ku*ac prompt izbaciti; ako si to ugasio moglo bi biti neprimjetno, zakaj ne 
<jelly-home> nisam gasio.  Zanimljivo za "stop download" trazi prompt, ali za patchiranje ne
 * jelly-home away &
<Mmike> kad nemas rizle
<Mmike> to zna bit problem
<Mmike> 2014-11-13 21:09:45 INFO unit.mongodb/1.replica-set-relation-changed logger.go:40 Thu Nov 13 22:09:45.160 assert failed : no config object retrievable from local.system.replset at src/mongo/shell/assert.js:7
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<Mmike> "...since you'll have to escape the escaping of the escaped $."
<obrut> php je fakat u ku.cu
<Mmike> obrut, unless you explain yourself...
<obrut> hendlanje utf-a mu je u ku.cu :)
<Mmike> joj, ovog mongodba
<Mmike> a i ovog jujua
<Mmike> sve mora bit stateless
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ma joj
<obrut> ima li tko za preporucit free (i bez registracije) implementaciju captchae s php bindingsima ?
<Mmike> <- nema
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-14
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar1> jutro 
<calmpitbull> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<calmpitbull> ola
<BotaniCar1> cura ti je gola
<SilverSpace> magla
<BotaniCar1> prizor je do bola
<calmpitbull> ma nije nista takvo
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: ja sam panj, zaboravio sam te pitati jesi slozio onaj windows PC kaj te mucio, ili da dodjem po njega ?
<SilverSpace> slozeno 
<BotaniCar1> +1
<BotaniCar1> kak si ga na kraju pripitomio ?
<calmpitbull> nista decki idem ja trenkat
<BotaniCar1> Aj, drz' se 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: skuzio sam gdje je problem tj. na netu naso i onda skuzio 
<SilverSpace> u biti bio problem u chrome da je otvarao uvijek link
<SilverSpace> a 8.1 je malo drugaciji pa me to hebalo 
<SilverSpace> kao sto me hebe opet net 
<SilverSpace> ping mi je 1500
<SilverSpace> kabel ili wifi isti kujac
<SilverSpace> brzina up down ok
<SilverSpace> recimoo 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXa0XzNvuZU
<datase`> YouTube: Hitler finds out about the changes to the ThinkPad TrackPoint buttons - 0:03:50 - 27,793 views - 425 likes / 6 dislikes
<ivoks> 14. u mjesecu
<ivoks> dan kada se rastajemo sa svime sto smo zaradili
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmobt2sqYrg
<datase`> YouTube: Prljavo Kazaliste - Kise jesenje 1993 - 0:03:46 - 1,429,342 views - 2904 likes / 63 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> kaj i tebi stambeni kredit sjeda 14og, ivoks ? :D
<obrut> zna li tko, da li se smije prometovat po zloveniji nakon 15.11. sa ljetnim gumama ako imam lance sa sobom ? 
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> obrut: mislim da ne
<ivoks> obrut: nije poanta zimskih guma da dobro drze na snijegu
<ivoks> nego da dobro drze na hladnom
<ivoks> ljetne se pretvore u plastiku po zimi
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ne, meni sjeda drzava
<markosejic> i nemas grip 
<BotaniCar|2> :) Maceha 
<obrut> pa da... imam zimske, ali mi ih je glupo stavljat dok je vani toplo... iako, po dugorocnoj, sljedeci tjedan bi moglo krenut hladnije vrijeme...
<Mmike> obrut, ne
<Mmike> obrut, slovenci imaju drugacije zakone od nas
<markosejic> za ameriku najava je hladno vrijeme i opci snjeg
<Mmike> kod njih nakon 15.11 moras imat zimsku gumu na autu
<Mmike> ljetna+lanci ne pali, k'o kod nas
<Mmike> markosejic, meh :) ne postoji jos model po kojem bi se dugorocno mogla raditi progniza
<Mmike> sutra, ide nekako. preksutra, ajde jos. nakon toga - zmajevi :)
<markosejic> Cavalera Conspiracy - Killing Inside
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, danas radim iz ureda, pa ak osh se popodne druzit... :)
<Mmike> idem u ured
<Mmike> vidimo se od tamo
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: di se mozemo besplatno parkat i popit pifce ?
<BotaniCar|2> nego, nagios ekipa: radim automatizaiju mjesecnog reportinga ( http://jebo.me/pas/1 ) , kak da u URL dodam da assuma da su host/service stateovi bili "up" ? "initialassumedhoststate" nema dokumentirane opcije (  http://docs.icinga.org/latest/en/cgiparams.html ) ili me google-fu ne sluzi 
<BotaniCar|2> izdao me skill: valid options are: unspecified, current, up, down and unreachable
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja kreten imam na tv digitalni kabel prijemnik i nikako mi nije htio naci sve kanale samo 15 hrvatskih 
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mi je zemlja pretrazivanja bila hrvatska 
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam stavio njemacku naslo mi sve kanale 
<BotaniCar|2> Ima kaj lakse od wkhtmltopdf  za html>pdf konverziju ? Nece mi otvoriti ulazni fajl ( http://jebo.me/pas/8 )
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zakaj si ti kreten ? Menio je nenormalno da se moras setirati kao da si u Mongoliji da vidis sve kanale :) Zakaj je to tako ?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je kabelska ogranicena nekom frekvencijom i onda tv postavljen na hr skanira samo hr frekvenciju
<SilverSpace> softver tv je blesavo slozen 
<obrut> SilverSpace: sta si sve naso ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: hm naso 110 kanala digitalnih na kabelskoj nisam trazio antenom
<obrut> aha, kabelska :)
<tonil> beep beep
<tonil> ping
<SilverSpace> :) da kabelska ako postavim hr pretrazivanje nade mi samo 15 hr kanala ostale sam do sad gledao analogne koji mi isto idu kroz kabel 
<SilverSpace> i jucer lika pitao zasto sve nemam digitalne na tv kao sto su na njihovom uredaju 
<SilverSpace> lik mi kaze treba pretrazivati kanale sa zemljom finskom ili njemackom da bi nasao sve kanale 
<SilverSpace> reko jebote ja dvije godine to ne znam 
<obrut> cek, vec dvije godine imas digitalnu kabelsku i nisi znao za to ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: da na tv gledam na njihov uredaj :) na tv samo 15 nasih 
<SilverSpace> koji glupan 
<SilverSpace> dvije godine imam tv i nemam pojima da mogu sve kabelske kanale loviti na njemu 
<SilverSpace> koji glupan
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mi tv postavljen za pretrazivanje hr  opseg 
<SilverSpace> opet mi net u komi 
<Vlado9A3CY> žur ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Mmike> SilverSpace: prebaci se na amis :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2:  kaj fali wkhthmltopdfu? ja to koristim za izvode slat knjigovodzi, i super radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma necu tcom zicu 
<SilverSpace> to je jos gore 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: baci oko na http://jebo.me/pas/8@raw
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u biti nije
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u biti radi izvrsno
<Mmike> ja sam najmanje bedova s internetom imao s tcomom
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: di si ga prebacio na njemacki ? Ono, ne bi da mogu vidjeti sve kanale, ali da su mi meniji na svapskom :D
<Mmike> jedino kaj su preskupi
<Mmike> al' amis je fakat ok
<SilverSpace> konacno mogu njihov tv digitalac iskljucit
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: sta su ti ovi xkfb-run 
<SilverSpace> meni je 220kn tv telefon internet
<SilverSpace> i fakat je do neki dan super radilo sve 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: headless server je, ovo digne virtualne X-e , da wkhthmltopdfu ne odbija rad
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo je bilo debilno:  wkhthmltopdf ne kuzi file type, morao sam /tmp/report datoteku preimenovati u /tmp/report.html, sad radi. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne menu samo kad se idu kabelski kanali pretrazivat umjesto hr treba sravit njemacki 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> Ono kad ti treba 3 dana da automatiziras nekaj .. ne da mi se ( TM vlada RH ) :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beYYZRN1sEs
<datase`> YouTube: Professor Richard Dawkins - "What if you're wrong?" - 0:01:20 - 284,112 views - 3664 likes / 114 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: al' wkhthmlblabla ne treba xe
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ovaj koji ja vrtim treba. 
<BotaniCar|2> root@debian-6:~# /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf --load-error-handling ignore "/tmp/report2.html" "/tmp/report.pdf"                                                                                                        wkhtmltopdf: cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0
<BotaniCar|2> wkhtmltopdf: cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0
<BotaniCar|2>  
<BotaniCar|2> ( wkhtmltopdf 0.12.0 final )
<Mmike> waaat?
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> nit meni ne radi 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: a ako unsetash DISPLAY
<Mmike> ivoks: ping
<Mmike> jelly: a nema Xe tamo di dize to
<jelly-home> Mmike: ako nema Xe, zasto mu je podesen DISPLAY
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<ivoks> Mmike: da?
<Mmike> ivoks: we're already privmsging :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: e, to je vec pravi test
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> sad radi ok 
<SilverSpace> net
<SilverSpace> pa hebote led koja kita 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: putty nekaj d*ka s displejima , ne znam da li bi radilo ako unsetam display i sad mi se, iskreno, vise ne kemia kad ovo radi.
<BotaniCar|2> mogu kak muttu reci da samo izprocesira mail , a da me ne prompta nikaj ? ( pokusao sam :  mutt -s "Moj subject" mojmail@firma.hr  -a "/tmp/report.html" < moj mail body ; prvo javi da Maildir ne postoji, onda otvori sucelje i popuni ga kak sam zadao,a li moram lupati enter )
<SilverSpace> sigurno nije do mene i mojeg routera ne vjerujem u to http://www.speedtest.net/result/3908790478.png
<SilverSpace> sad je sve ok 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: napravi taj folder jednom, pa bi onda trebalo raditi slanje iz pipe-a
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kad napravim folder i ponovim komandu, otvori mi mutt i popuni polja, ali ja moram lupati enter za svako ; mozda da iskonfiguriram .muttrc , ili to nije potrebno ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: iskreno, ne znam, na Debianu radi kao root echo test | mutt -s test nekaadresa@example.com
<jelly-home> (kao root ~ bez .muttrca)
<BotaniCar|2> ok, hvala
<jelly-home> a radi i echo test | mutt -s "test subject" -a .zshrc -- jelly@[kittens]
<BotaniCar|2> cek, idem bas probati na nekom starijem centosu ( zapinjem na centosu 7 ) 
<BotaniCar|2> hmpf, proslo bez greske, hvala jos jednom, idem lovit' di zapinje na 7ici 
<jelly-home> mislim da jos nemam ni jedan EL7 za probat
<jelly-home> neki dan samo morao skidati CentOS 6.4 DVD, jer eto vendor hoce bas 6.4, ni manje ni vise
<BotaniCar|2> kak sam ja sretan kaj imam resursa za drzati par debian kanti, kad drek pogodi ventilator, uvijek mogu servise koji me hebu na centari prebaciti na debian :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, onaj googletov "inbox" je drek, samo takav 
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> meni je super vmware, jer sve sto je bilo na fiberu i redhatu zbog drivera, kad se virtualizira vise nema razloga biti redhat
<jelly-home> osim jeli ak vendor.
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Slastičarnica "Orijent"
<BotaniCar|2> Sutra je zadnji dan sladoleda! Već je postala tradicija da vas pozivamo da nam ispraznite kazete. Za odmah dobivate besplatno, a za doma plaćate. Poziv traje do isteka zaliha. 
<vileni> to ce nestati cim otvore
<BotaniCar|2> Prosle godine nije, a i, dijelim to da mi se ne moze reci da dodjem samo trolati i govoriti kako je $softver/$os zaku*ac :) 
<vileni> koji je najjednostavniji i najbrzi ruter za deployati
<BotaniCar|2> neki najgluplji. Dumber they are, faster you deploy
<BotaniCar|2> ( less hackinh later too ) 
<vileni> pa ne mogu se sjetiti koji bi bio
<vileni> u principu, da barem trial mikrotik traje mjesec dana, bilo bi mi dovoljno
<BotaniCar|2> Pricamo o SDNu ili pravim kanticama ? 
<vileni> imam neke virtualke u esxi, i testiram nesto za sto mi se neda provlaciti vlanove izvan tog hosta
<vileni> a samo trebam privremeno izlaz van
<vileni> na kraju uvijek ispadne pfsense
<BotaniCar|2> hmm ? routeros / neki linux kojeg vec imas pa ces samo klonirati i dokonfigurirati? 
<vileni> pa nemam linux
<vileni> a routeros ima 24 dana
<vileni> ovaj
<vileni> 24h trial
<BotaniCar|2> Rekao si da ti to treba privremeno. Ako ti trajno-povremeno treba, upri i slozi neku linjaru, za pol ure si gotov
<BotaniCar|2> ( pfsense je kul)
<vileni> da, za trajno-povremeno bi bilo super imati neki template
<SilverSpace> ke 
<Vlado9A3CY> bonjour :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima netko kuharicu koja objasnjava kako dodati header/footer u neki pdf, automaCki ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/auto-i-zima/od-sutra-obvezna-zimska-oprema-na-brzim-cestama-973353
<SilverSpace> Shenyang J-31
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpoOSjBZ3d4
<datase`> YouTube: J31: Brief of Gyrfalcon's practice flight - short takeoff, engine smoke and more (2014.11.09) - 0:03:27 - 13,630 views - 34 likes / 6 dislikes
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> sava eskimo s3
<Mmike> nesh vise na auto, nema sansi
<Mmike> sad, na 14C ta bi guma morala bit jebacka, a ne k'o da sam na fakin klizalistu cim malo vode bude na cesti
<jelly-home> http://www.joshodgers.com/2014/11/12/integrity-of-io-for-vms-on-nfs-datastores-part-5-data-corruption/ 1. Data corruption can occur on JBOD , enterprise grade storage solutions and everything in between. 2. SATA drives have a much higher rate (~10x) of corruption.
<Mmike> sou
<Mmike> tail -F issue
<Mmike> nekad, a ne kuzim zasto, tail fino skuzi da je file nestao, al' kad se pojavi nece ga tailat
<Mmike> kak da skuzim zasto? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je zimska guma?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zimska
<Mmike> po snijegu je super
<Mmike> ono, kad ima fakat snijega utabanog na cesti
<Mmike> cak i onog govna presoljenog sto nasi debili rade 
<Mmike> doduse, ove gume koje imam su proizvedene 2005te
<Mmike> a kupljene su 2012
<Mmike> ovo im je druga zima kak su vozene
<SilverSpace> to nije vise za asfalt
<SilverSpace> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/anonabox-the-tor-hardware-router
<SilverSpace> evo ga opet
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ^^
<jelly-home> sasvim drukciji!
<jelly-home> mislim, da je tor tak jednostavno koristit vec bi ha svi koristili
<SilverSpace> nije problem jednostavnost nego sporost 
<SilverSpace> nakoncu nije tor svemoguc 
<SilverSpace> nema ni kod njega anonimnosti 
<Mmike> bilo je super bit anoniman kad si mogo doc na srce i sjest za terminal 
<SilverSpace> http://boingboing.net/2014/11/14/insanely-cute-baby-pangolin.html
<BotoMlat> Imam kino doma, sin , ja i 45 plisanih igracaka, u cetiri reda :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jucer netjak bio u kinu 
<SilverSpace> tu u dubravi imas za djecu free 
<BotoMlat> Tam' kod knjiznice , jos uvijek ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<BotoMlat> Vis, mogao bi s njim u nedjelju u Tresnju 
<SilverSpace> danas mama isla po netjaka vidla ju je i zove je uciteljica  
<SilverSpace> franko joj reko da ih neki klinac matretitai ii reko im da ce ih zaklat 
<SilverSpace> uciteljica mislila da izmislja 
<SilverSpace> a fakat je tak bilo neki mali kreten donio nos u parkic 
<SilverSpace> nož*
<SilverSpace> pa klinci vise nece u parkic
<jelly-home> uzet mu nož i opalit šamarčinu ... oops, to se vise ne smije
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> svedska mobilizira
<jelly-home> otkud ti to
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: drugi razred mali kreten 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asknature.org/product/cb31d079e6398e2c9e78e92443940a11
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2ahcikCIAAy_uM.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> mclaren honda 
<SilverSpace> opet onaj jebeni nos samo da bi zadovoljio pravilo
<jelly-home> to onaj novi kojeg testiraju na silverstonu?
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyXPDPCKomE
<datase`> YouTube: Mjesec,mjesec je - 0:03:21 - 4,231 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne testiraju samo voznja za medije ne smiju vise od 100km
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-15
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro markosejic 
<markosejic> vlado2 pozz
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> siler pozz
<markosejic> silver
<SilverSpace> e
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<markosejic> novi tahrpup Puppy linux nije los
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3910959859.png
<SilverSpace> lud sam vec
<markosejic> auu to je sporo
<markosejic> download speed 9.49
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3910964111.png
<markosejic> a upload speed mi kazaljka stojiđ
<markosejic> brzina uploada mi je katastrofa
<SilverSpace> koliko bi ti trebala biz 
<SilverSpace> t
<markosejic> 700 Kbs
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3910968386.png
<SilverSpace> evo sad je ok 
<SilverSpace> tak bi trebalo bit 
<SilverSpace> sad i na ircu mogu normalno pisat 
<SilverSpace> sad ti znaj kaj se dogada 
<markosejic> meni nece otvarati facebook
<markosejic> a i nekada ne otvara stranice kako treba
<BotoMlat> kak vam se http://tinyurl.com/qght2p7 cini ( IR/BT daljinski/tastatura ) ?
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: za kaj ti je to 
<SilverSpace> ja imam http://is.gd/5sj7zA
<SilverSpace> i zadovoljan sam 
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: ne kuzim jel to IR ili 2.4GHz ili oboje
<jelly-home> http://wwlp.com/2014/11/14/armed-robber-leaves-store-without-the-money/ 
<Mmike>  cv vvccv bcv    b bbb bv  
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> no da 
<Mmike> Student Pilot: "I'm lost; I'm over a big lake and heading toward the big E."
<Mmike> Controller: "Make several 90 degree turns so I can identify you on radar."
<Mmike> (short pause)...
<Mmike> Controller: "Okay then. That big lake is the Atlantic Ocean. Suggest you turn to the big W immediately ..."
<Mmike> :D
<tonil> pitanje
<tonil> dal radio dalmacija ima arhivu programa
<tonil> ima samo trenutno u programu
<tonil> a trazim jednu pismu koja je se vrtila oko 9:25 9:45 u tom rasponu
<tonil> ono vidim nemogu naci da ima ko otvoreni radi
<tonil> radio
<tonil> pa me to stvarno hebe
<tonil> a teksta se nesjecam
<tonil> domaca je
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: odradio me majstor za vailant, nije bio stari, neki mladac
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1:to mu zet 
<SilverSpace> i kod mene je ove godine bio on a ne stari 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/f1-ne-treba-drustvene-mreze/137685.aspx
<jelly-ho-> Bernie je zreo za pemziju
<jelly-ho-> http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2014/11/does-bernie-ecclestone-mean-what-he-says-about-f1-not-needing-social-media-and-young-audiences/
<jelly-ho-> “Entertainment is what people want to see. If you asked me to go tonight to the ballet..I would say it’s not for me. Maybe if I tried I’d love ballet. I just can’t understand why they have these girls dancing on their toes. Why don’t they get taller girls?”
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<MmikeM> ovaj nfs kad se potrga, fakat se potrga
 * obrut je odusto od NFS-a vec prije nekog vremena
<obrut> mali glitch u mrezi i djenja, uvijek neki problemi
<Mmike> ma u biti
<Mmike> samo nesmijes pristupat shareovima dok je host down :)
<Mmike> al' uredno mogu rebootat nfs server i kad ovaj dodje gore otic u /mnt/nfskurac i sve radi
<Mmike> al' sam imo suspendan nfs server a nisam skuzio
<Mmike> i onda cd /mnt/nfskurac stane
<Mmike> ne samo to, KDE cijeli stane :)
<Mmike> umount -f -l ne pomaze
<Mmike> fejkanje IP adrese nfs servera isto ne pomaze
<Mmike> nist ne pomaze osim reboota
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti koristis?
<obrut> sambu :)
<Mmike> ja inace trosim sshfs kroz autofs i to radi izvrsno, ak se i sjebe mount lako ga je popravit
<Mmike> stavio sam da mi je expire time 15 sekundi, i milina
<obrut> trenutno te mrezne didje trosim samo doma, na poslu vec dugo nisam tak nesto slago
<obrut> samba mi sasma ok radi
<Mmike> heh, samba, to ja imam za exportove da se windoze pizdarije po doma mogle kacit
<Mmike> read only samo
<obrut> na relaci htpc-kucniserver i eventualno druge kante - kucni server
<Mmike> xbmc mi ttrenutno preko sambe cita sve filmeke i serije
<obrut> iako su sve kante linux iskljucivo
<Mmike> al' nfs koristim za sa svog stroja na server pisat
<Mmike> samba je dost sporija ,na gigabitnom linku nemrem dobit preko 60ak MB/sec, dok kroz nfs dobijem 90
<Mmike> e, obrut, hint
<Mmike> znaci, imam samba export koji xbmc vidi, i u njem imam hrpu serija, recimo
<Mmike> svaka serija u svom direktoriju
<Mmike> i sad, imao sam recimo prije The100/, i unutra prvu sezonu
<Mmike> sad sam dodao drugu, s tim da sam prvu stavio u The100/Season1, a drugu u The100/Season2
<Mmike> i kazem u xbmcu 'refresh library' ili koji vec, bas za tu seriju, i pimpek
<Mmike> ne nadje nove epizode
<Mmike> stare su jos uvijek tu i playabline
<Mmike> kak' da t opopravim?
<obrut> nemam pojma :)
<obrut> serije ne provlacim kroz to :)
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> kak ih ti povlacis?
<Mmike> netko je tu pricao o rsyncu koji ne izjebe os cache?
<obrut> serije samo trpam po dirovima i to je to... za njih ne povlacim informacije
<Mmike> obrut, kak oonda gledas,direktno iz dira?
<obrut> u pravilu sve tak idem, uvijek na files -> pa direktoriji i to
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> pa ti opce ne koristis xbmc :)
<obrut> jer imam podjeljeno filmove na HD/NonHD, dokumentarce po vrsti i tak to
<Mmike> mosh komotno mplayer koristit :)
<obrut> za filmove se svejedno prikazu posteri, informacije i sve lijepo izgleda :)
<obrut> no volim imati podjeljeno po nekim svojim kriterijama :)
<obrut> kad dodje ekipa onda odem na "movies" pa nek gledaju sto sve ima :)
<Mmike> ma ja isto tak to imam
<Mmike> filmovi ima kategorija - ratni, pa onda, podmornice, recimo :)
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> al' sve je to u istom libraryju
<Mmike> i xbmc to fino sortira
<Mmike> jos da nisam lijen tagove slozit, ihaj haj
<Mmike> i fali mi remote administration
<obrut> nist, gonjam nesto obavit pa picim u zloveniju
<obrut> pozdrav!
<Mmike> ack
<BotoMlat1> ratni > podmornice > moze
<Mmike> BotaniCar1,  :D
<Mmike> Could not chdir to home directory /home/mario: Permission denied
<Mmike> pa jebemti :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da to i mene hebe kaj nece library refreshat probao na sve nacine 
<SilverSpace> jedino kad obrisem tu mapu iz librarya i opet je dodam 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoAPTdvgAJg
<datase> YouTube: Google Nexus 6 Review! - 0:17:03 - 320,588 views - 20358 likes / 159 dislikes
<SilverSpace> .weather
<datase> SilverSpace: weather [--current|--forecast|--all] [US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country]
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 61°F / 16°C; Humidity: 77%; Pressure: 29.71in / 100.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 30 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 57°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zanimljivo
<Mmike> Could not chdir to home directory /home/mario: Permission denied
<Mmike> pa poludit cu
<Mmike> dir je tamo, permissioni su ok
<Mmike> butnem stroj u singleuserrepair mod, i sve je ok. No, kad napisem: su mario, dobijem /bin/bash: permission denied
<Mmike> slicno, kad napisem: sudo  (k'o root), dobijem /etc/sudoers: permission denied
<Mmike> iako je file tamo, mogu ga catat, sve super
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:XBMC_Library_Auto_Update
<SilverSpace> probat cu ovo 
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/49yH4ar
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> ne mogu dokuciti zasto se ovo desava
<Mmike> stat("/etc/sudoers", 0x7fff6227b060)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Mmike> to veli strace
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj si cackao po sudo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak straceas setuid kao obican user, setuid bit ne bude aktivan
<jelly-home> mozes ga jedino straceat kao root
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne, ovo gore sve root radi
<jelly-home> Mmike: ls -ld / /etc /etc/sudoers
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> jelly-home, care!
<Mmike> drw-------  23 root root  4096 Nov 16 13:32 /
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kakav lame previd
<Mmike> jelly, beer is on me
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad sam si ubio terminal u kojem sam napravio zajeb
<Mmike> vjerojatno sam chmod 700 / negdje krivo otipko :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> 600 
<Mmike> da, 600
<Mmike> konj :)
<BotoMlat1> https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-01149/0/Using-the-GeoIP-Features-in-BIND-9.10.html #opce se nemrem sjetiti di bi ovo bilo dobro
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66uv7yoiihI#t=75
<datase> YouTube: Bizarre Video of Snake in a Pet Shop Eating ITSELF! - 0:01:51 - 3,376 views
<jelly-home> zivotinja vrsi suicid na jedini moguci nacin? 
<jelly-home> BotoMlat1: za CDN-ove
<jelly-home> ak nemas infrastrukturu za anycast. geoip je next best thing
<jelly-home> bolje da se windows updatei skidaju sa lokalnog CDN servera nego iz jamerike
<jelly-home> http://trios.rs/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Dn8EoN6mg
<datase> YouTube: The INCREDIBLE Moment Clam Uses Giant 'Tongue' to Lick Salt - 0:00:29 - 301 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<markosejic> d vecer
<BotoMlat1> Svaka cast deckima za trios, ali ne vidim tu korist za ikog osim njih ( recka za CV)
<jelly-home> kurio zitet
<Mmike> samba je totalno u banani
<SilverSpace> rumba 
<jelly-home> Simba!
<BotoMlat1> https://code.facebook.com/posts/360346274145943/introducing-data-center-fabric-the-next-generation-facebook-data-center-network/ # kak se decki fino zabavljaju :)
<BotoMlat1> Each TOR currently has 4 x 40G uplinks, providing 160G total bandwidth capacity for a rack of 10G-connected servers. <- pos'o
<jelly-home> <- kuca
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: tak nesto bi nas setup izgledao kad bi imali para za green field
<jelly-home> u novoj serverskoj cemo imati TOR
<jelly-home> bitno manji kupus nego patch paneli i switchevi sa 100-1000 portova
<tonil> yo
<tonil> evo vi u inozemstvu
<tonil> zna se da su nasi napravili
<tonil> https://www.facebook.com/SpaceAffairs/timeline?ref=page_internal
<tonil> pa nudi se nagrada 5k eura
<tonil> cek
<tonil> krivi link
<tonil> https://www.facebook.com/acmuehlenbruch?pnref=story
<tonil> pravi
<tonil> xD
<BotoMlat> jelly: sve kaj meni pada na pamet je da ne bi htio loviti pakete kroz taj fiber :) Si vidio kak su si monitoring organizirali ? Magija :) 
<jelly-home> nisam vidio, al, sta fali fiberu
<jelly-home> osim cijene
<BotoMlat> Nisam na to mislio, nego na ping-pong koji njihovi nodovi igraju :) Mislim, pun ku*ac su veliki, da im mreza pocne pizdit' , to ne bi nitok nikad polovio :)  :)
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<Vlado9A3CY> i sada bi se to tamo trebalo zvati sportom
<Mmike> jel' to nogomet?
<jelly-home> jel ta bakljada na nasoj ili njihovoj strani
<Vlado9A3CY> pa vidiš naše zastave na tom dijelu
 * jelly-home ronda po serveru i gleda s pol oka
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/44853/blazene-joga-tajice-
<obrut> SilverSpace: ta ce se raspolovit :)
<SilverSpace> :=)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-09
<vileni> Mmike: da, percona 
<Mmike> vileni, de logove, percona bi trebala raditi potpuno ok
<Mmike> vileni, sto ti je provider?
<Mmike> brb, idem u ofis
<vileni> Mmike: cek da vidim uopce sto se dogadjalo, necu stici prije navecer se baviti time :)
<BotoSmoto> Jutro, junacine
<Mmike> vileni: a, tko/sto ti je provider? MAAS?
<BotoSmoto> MAAS-a je mama ! :)
<Mmike> o, smotoblot
<Mmike> djesi
<BotoSmoto> Eo gledam rezultate izbora i placem 
<hbogner> placi brezo bijela
<Mmike> BotoSmoto: zakaj places?
<dodobas> yutro
<obrut> Mmike: ti festas ? :)
<Mmike> pa, i ne
<Mmike> al' nit ne placem :)
<Mmike> pa me zanima zakaj ovaj place? :)
<obrut> vjerojatno je tuzan zasto hdz nije osvojio vise mandata
<vileni> Mmike: maas, da
<Mmike> obrut: dvojim, osim ak mu SilverSpace nije haknuo akaunt :)
<jelly> place... od smija!
<obrut> hihi :)
<dodobas> tko place ?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jos pijan lezi na podu ...
<dodobas> :)
<pkiller> već mi 20 min kompajla node.js v5.0 na scaleway... a treba mi 0.10 :)
<pkiller> ma sve dok diaspora bude smjela glasat izbori nemaju smisla
<dodobas> i sto mislite da ce se sad dogoditi, a sto bi zeljeli da se dogodi
<obrut> meni je fascinantno da o mojoj buducnosti odlucuje netko tko zivi u australiji i nema pojma sta se dogadja ovdje nego zivi u nekom paralelnom svijetu te pusi price ekipe u obilasku
<dodobas> obrut: a zna se tko je otisao... i tko ce se vratiti i 'investirati' milijune australskih/americkih/kandaskih dolara
<obrut> recimo ujak mog starog, koji je otisao u Australiju prije mog rodjenja, nisam ga nikad vidio, nije bio nikad ovdje poslije, je izjavio da ce se vratit u rvacku i tu ce dobit kucu/stan, valjda i posao, jer eto, to su im tamo tako rekli
<dodobas> i ima covik pravo, sta bi se on vraco ako nema kucu i poso 
<Mmike> nebi se nit ja vrac'o da mi ne daju kucu i stan
<dodobas> Mmike: cek cek, mi tek moramo otici, da bi se vratili... :)
<Mmike> ma dobro
<Mmike> to pricam da odem, jel
<pkiller> ako rvatska bude tonula bježat ćemo pravac njemačka svi, kao miševi sa titanika. Pa nismo mi "bend" da se zabavljamo i sviramo dok brod tone :)
<dodobas> njemacka... probaj bar neku drugu tektonsku plocu
<obrut> al frajer brije da ce to dobit dzabe, onak da rvacka to povratnicima dijeli, sve ce im dat, kucu/stan, posao... ovdje onak tece med i mlijeko
<Mmike> obrut: a kaj mu vi velite? :)
<obrut> "ne pricaj gluposti"
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> no, on i dalje? :)
<pkiller> obrut: reci mu da ako jos jednom glasa za HDZ da ćete ga se odreći :)
<Mmike> ja imam 2 frenda na FBu koje znam jos pra-doba irca, 1995ta, 1996ta... kul momci, zajedno smo hrpu irc ratova imali, tejkoverali cuda i tako to
<Mmike> i sad na FBu, kad se isti pojavio, postali frendovi
<Mmike> i dodje Joey-OstatCuDoma-Spreman incident, i buka oko toga
<Mmike> i buka se stisa, te par mjeseci nakon stisavanja javi se taj moj frend na FBu sa slikom nekog engleskog nogometasa koji je tribinama pokazao srednji prst i dobio kaznu od, ne znam, 10k funti
<Mmike> i taj moj frend komentira ispod, u stilu: kakva nepravda, ovaj uvrijedi cijelu tribinu i dobije samo 10k funti kaznu, a nas Joey samo pozdravlja svoj dom i potjeraju ga s natjecanja
<Mmike> i ja odgovorim: 'de, brate, ovo vise nije nit smijesno'. A veli lik 'kak to mislis?'. Pa reko 'get your facts straight - ustase = nacizam = zlocesto'
<Mmike> i javi se njih 40 'hrvata' iz australije da sta ja da nemam pojma da mi ispralo mozak da ja ne znam di zivim da ovo da ono
<Mmike> onda sam disejblao fejzbuk :)
<pkiller> jao daj imena da im iskljucim struju i vodu preko neta
<Mmike> Bill Jovich, Dean Niksich i ini 
<obrut> sve veliki hrvati za razliku od nas malih koji ovdje zivimo
<pkiller> beskrajna je samo glupost :)
<obrut> i placamo poraz i to
<obrut> htio sam reci porez, ali nisam puno fulao :P
<pkiller> vidio bi njega da mora njegov poslodavac 50% njegove plaće dati državi... koliko bi imao plaću u australiji
<Mmike> obrut: moja perspektiva je da je svukud u kurcu, manje ili vise - a na tebi je, k'o pojedincu, da se snadjes najbolje sto mozes, di god zivio i tko god bio na vlasti
<Mmike> jer, koliko god da nam je u kurcu drzava, bolje nam je nego u maliju, somaliji, keniji, pakistanu, bangladesu, kambodzi i inima
<pkiller> Mmike: potpisujem
<Mmike> doduse, malo mi je muka kad vidim koja je tu perspektiva i potencijal, a kako su ljudi zatucani
<Mmike> al' stash sad, jebiga
<Mmike> izac na izbore, glasat za NEHDZSDP
<Mmike> i nakon toga rudarit
 * Mmike se prezdro kolacica
<Mmike> nekih
<Mmike> muka mi je
<dodobas> ili glasat ZAHDZSDP, pa se valjat pijan po podu, jer su tvoji 'pobjedili' :)
<dodobas> nego... sto bi zeljeli a sto mislite da ce se dogoditi
<obrut> ja bi jeza... a sto ce se dogodit, bogtepitaj
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> Are you on drugs?
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> Your mind just hasn't been the same since the electro-shock, has it?
<Mmike> :D:D:D
<Mmike> dodobas: ja bi da most pokaze prst svima i da imamo nove izbore. Nada je da ce se nakon toga ekipa 'prebaciti' na MOST jer ce vidjeti da nisu pizde i da su odrzali obecanje da nece koalirati ni sa kime.
<jelly> Mmike: ja bi da se hdz i sdp dogovore, pa da ljudi vide koja je to neprincipijelna bagra.  Na ovim izborima se nece desiti da se vecina prebaci na most.
<Mmike> jelly: mislis, da zajedno naprave koaliciju veliku?
<jelly> ali ako se ovi dogovore, bit ce na iducim...
<jelly> da
<Mmike> a moze i to :)
<Mmike> tad pada vlada sam tak skoro :)
<Mmike> ugl, nisam nezadovoljan kako su izbori tekli do sad
<dodobas> Mmike: to je ok... ne moraju uci u koaliciju... modu podrzati program... pa kad se pizde pocnu migoljit... srusit vladu 
<dodobas> to po meni ima skoro isti efekt... samo sad jos imas i potvrdu da se stvarn drze onog sto su rekli
<dodobas> a mislim... koliko puta mogu mrtvi glasat ... ? :)
<dodobas> autobusi puni zombija... kostaju...
<pkiller> inače još mi kompajlira... taj scaleway je dobar dok ne mora procesor radit :)
<Mmike> novi ocloud sync client se rusi svakomalo :(
<BotoSmoto> Mmike: zemlje s nevecinskim vladama i usitnjenim koalicijama u pravilu inaju veci rast javnog duga nego ostale, zato placem. 
<Mmike> u odnosu na sto? na zemlje s SDPom? :D
<BotoSmoto> u odnosu na zemlje s vecinskom vladom i/ili zemlje u kojima vladajuce koalicije imaju puno clanova. 
<BotoSmoto> Stvar je samoobjasnjiva, moras namiriti svakog clana koalicije, to je vise radnih mjesta/projekata nego da moras samo jednu stranku
<BotoSmoto> Da se razumijemo, ja sam sretan ako, kak si napisao iznad, MOST pokaze srednjaka i naprave prijevremene vrlo brzo. 
<BotoSmoto> Onda ce HDZ i SDP koalirati i znamo da se selimo u Koreju jer ima vise demokracije
<BotoSmoto> Zakaj moram sudo-ati openvpn kod spajanja ? zake to nemre neki imenovani korisnik cherat ?
<ruthr> mozda zato kaj ti obican korisnik nema ovlasti za tun/tap dev ..
<BotoSmoto> Nda, da sam malo promislio :) Hvala 
<ruthr> sutra je dan D za core :)
<BotoSmoto> Nije nuzno. Problem je definitivno u STP-u, kak je krenulo s ovima ne bumo nikaj prije vikenda :( Valjda ce mi netko platit' sto sam u subotu na hladnom :D
<Mmike> STP? spanning tree?
<BotoSmoto> Ae
<BotoSmoto> Netko od umjesanih ima ukljucen loop detection :) (nisam) :D
<BotoSmoto> Mmike: si se cuo jos juce s Bobom ? Su stigli glasati prije puta ? :) 
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> reko mi je da su mu carapice i papucice i kapice prva liga :)
<BotoSmoto> Kakve sad c/p/k ? niste mu valjda stvari kupovali, samo da mora platiti prtljagu u avionu :) 
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> tihana dala lukinih 
<Mmike> pa smo im to donjeli u nedjelju
<Mmike> bili kod frendova zajednickih (rogulje)
<Mmike> reko, ak ti ne valja to, ostavi, ja dodjem sutra po to da ne jebem i tebe i njega s robicom
<Mmike> i javlja se danas on - da hvala da super da ovo da ono :)
<BotoSmoto> Znaci, natrpali ste mu jos 2 ruksaka stvari taman da mora platiti prtljagu :) 
<BotoSmoto> Vish, ja sam Filipove stvari vakumirao, ako mi se ikad vise posreci sexic i zenica zatrudni .. 
<BotoSmoto> I, apropo FB i vrucine, imas pravo, sad vidim da ima ekipe kaj ranta jer im nije zima 
<Mmike> pa ne, jednu vrecicu :)
<Mmike> uz opasku 'ak ne pase, ostavi i ne razmisljaj, ja cu to pokupit sutra, moja briga'
<Mmike> jer ja MRZIM te kurceve oblekice
<Mmike> i onda to moram nosit nekud
<Mmike> i onda ovaj to nece uzet
<Mmike> i onda to furam u autu tjednima
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> kad ce vise odjeca od celu-loze
<BotoSmoto> kurceva oblekica - nakurnjak ! :) 
<jelly> kitobran
<pkiller> eto ne moraš ići nigdje vani radit... http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/chief-architect-front-end-m-f/400844/
<pkiller> možeš radit od doma za 67200 kn mjesecno :)
<jelly> BotoSmoto: a mozda, MOZDA bi stranke mogle prestati namirivati svoje nesposobne i pocet nekaj... delat ;-)
<BotoSmoto> jelly: ziher :) Tak' naivni nismo, osim kad bi pobijedila MOJA stranka :) 
<BotoSmoto> Govoreci o trecum stranama, FalaDragiBogek na MOST-u ! naime, obecao sam si prosle godine da se idem uclaniti u HDZ ako ove godine pobijede. 
<jelly> da sam ja most, rekao bi: nema nista novih radnih mjesta, nema novih agencija, koristite ljude koji su vec tamo; mozete dati nekim otkaz al na to mjesto ne smije doci niko 
<BotoSmoto> Pa to ( ovo zadnje ) ! Samo taj potez bi rascistio sranje u 10 godina. 
<jelly> uzmi ili ostavi
<BotoSmoto> Mislim, jebe mi se, nek' ne budu promjene preko noci, ali da RH na nekikurac lici kad mi sin bude punoljetan :) 
<BotoSmoto> Mmike: kaj je Kelly lijepio na FB, za sto ga prekvalificiraju tamo u MZiS-u ? 
<BotoSmoto> Ah,dakle, prijepis iz indeksa: "upravni postupak" , "Uvod u obiteljsko pravo" "uredsko poslovanje i dopisivanje" :)
<BotoSmoto> jelly: ovo iznad je kak trenutno izgleda kad ministarstvo znanosti rotira i re-usea kadar :) 
<BotoSmoto> iz guraca papira u strucnjaka za uredsko dopisivanje ! 
<pkiller> jel se netko od vas prijavljivao na ove "crossover" poslove?
<pkiller> baš gledam... da im se uspijem prodat i da radim samo mjesec dana, zaradiobi bruto više nego u godinu dana u hrvatskoj neto :)
<jelly> kake crne crossover poslove
<pkiller> recimo http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/cloud-infrastructure-architect-m-f/400847/
<jelly> Are you 10x more productive than the typical developer?  $60/hr
<jelly> MARÅ 
<jelly> cijena za takvu vrstu posla i takvo znanje ne ide ispod $300-500/hr
<jelly> $60/hr naplacujem za obicno sistemasenje, domacima
<pkiller> to da... ali radiš 2-3 sata :)
<pkiller> ja kao njub IT konzultant uzimam $60/hr ali sam zadnji put uzeo prošle godine i to 2 sata :)
<jelly> a za sistemca devopsa daju... $30/hr http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/crossover-aws-devops-engineer-m-f/400868/
<jelly> i to je bruto, moras si jos sam platit socijalno, zdravstveno, poreze i ina sranja
<pkiller> e to je sranje
<pkiller> a kako doznati koliko bi te to kostalo?
<jelly> kajjznam, pitas Mmiketa koliko njega dodje
<BotoSmoto> pkiller: nisam iz oglasa skuzio di je mjesto rada? Od doma, ili ?
<jelly> od doma da, "global"
<BotoSmoto> Kajaznam, da ne ispadne "od doma" , ali moras letiti na koordinacijske sastanke jednom dvotjedno. 
<jelly> tlaka
<BotoSmoto> Treba mi jos koji monitor kad radim od kuce. Ovo s jednim je tlaka. 
<BotoSmoto> Nda, i dedicirana soba za sljaku :( 
<BotoSmoto> Ne smijem nastaviti niz, ispast' ce da se moram seliti, a nisam jos ni ovo otkupio :D
<pkiller> BotoSmoto: prodaš im spiku... skupiš ekipu od 10 ljudi da riješite sve što treba po oglasu za posao... odradiš mjesec dana i čim te pitaju da treba ići negdje daš otkaz :)
<pkiller> prevariš ih, onako, pošteno :)
<pkiller> sigurno nisam ja prvi koji se toga sjetio :)
<BotoSmoto> Nemam 10 ljudi koji imaju vremena prekidati redovni posao ( 8-16) kad mi se digne, da zarade 2$
<BotoSmoto> Mislim, siguran sam da u Bugarskoj to rade , manja ocekivanja 
<pkiller> vjerojatno se skupi ekipica od 3-5 ljudi... prijave se na ovakav posao... i jedan je glavni i svi žive lijepo od toga
<pkiller> jedan je frontend i ima ih 4 u backendu :P
<obrut> i sve je ok dok su backedni responsivni
<BotoSmoto> to sam mu i ja rek'o , ku?ac ces mi se ti za 2$ javljat' kad god mi trebas. Mozda netko hoce, ali pitanje je kaj taj netko vrijedi. 
<pkiller> a gle... da sam znao da ću šta god radio imat skoro istu plaću jer su poslodavci škrti a država pohlepna... sad bi znao samo 1 jezik na pola (hrvatski) a ne 5, i učlanio bi se u hdz :)
<BotoSmoto> dafuq! Spojim tablet USBom u monitor, i javi mi MAC adresu i pita jel' moze :) 
<SilverSpace> dobar dan
<BotoSmoto> Miro Majstore ! 
<SilverSpace> ee BotoSmoto 
<Mmike> mljeh
<BotoSmoto> https://www.facebook.com/MissArabUSA/videos/913209345396578/ # BJEZI ! Eksplidirat' ce !
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: najaci gif :)
<BotoSmoto> Umro sam skoro od smijeha :) 
<SilverSpace> zaboravili barutno punjenje
<SilverSpace> i ne moze se nista dogoditi
<SilverSpace> ako nije tempirani upaljac
<SilverSpace> uopce ne znam kaj su bez postolja radili 
<jelly> BotaniCar, vileni: mandarine stigle u Zagreb 
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak se zove stanje u PXCu kad izgubi quorum i prebaci se u 'odjebi' mod? (nemrem nit jedan query pokrenit, "select 1" vraca 'unknown command') ?
<Mmike> jelly: ocu i ja (se nac na pivi)
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta kaze wsrep_cluster_status
<hrvojem> show status jel
<Mmike> hrvojem: nemam pojma
<hrvojem> sta nemas pojma
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa kajjaznam kaj pise :)
<Mmike> zanima me kak se zove to stanje
<Mmike> aha, tam pise to
<Mmike> e jebemu
<Mmike> sad moram opet deployat i potrgat :)
<hrvojem> da :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali ne moras ni kidat, pretpostavljam da je status "disconnected" i da je wsrep_ready off
<Mmike> http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/galerastatusvariables.html#wsrep-cluster-status
<vileni> jelly: kad je primopredaja?
<hrvojem> https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-status-index.html#wsrep_ready
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma pisem dokumentaciju pa umjesto da napisem 'is in broken fuck-off-won't-talk state' reko da stavim sluzbenu terminologiju :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-status-index.html#wsrep_cluster_status
<Mmike> koja je razlika izmedju primary i non-primary?
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/weightedquorum.html
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> disconnected je kad je oso skroz u kufer (ne vidi nista) a non-primary je kad vidi nesto al' nema kvorum
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> hrvojem: non-primary je u biti ista stvar k'o disconnected, client-wise - mosh se spojit al' nemres citat, nemres pisat
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> blazena bila percona, btw, fakat se trudite napravit solidniji prozivod od tog mysql govna
<hrvojem> mozes se spojit, ali dobijes ERROR 1047 (08S01): Unknown command
<obrut> vidim ja da mnogi jos nisu culi za postgres :)
<jelly> vileni BotoSmoto MmikeBezmandarinski: kad god se dogovorimo, ne treba čekat do četvrtka... danas?  17:00?  18:00?  sutra?
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Henry Mancini - The Pink Panther Theme
<Mmike> hrvojem: kaj nije mogla poruka o gresci bit 'Not Enough Suggar'
<Mmike> obrut: in all fairnes, postgresu fali m-m 
<Mmike> doduse, ima dobar razlog zast fali, al' svejedno :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<SilverSpace> pin pong
<jelly> Mmike: svima fali m-m
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<obrut> ja ne vjerujem u konzistentnost m-m baza :)
<jelly> kolega kupio Nokiu 8250, sad se prisjecamo melodija
<vileni> Mmike: ovaj tvoj state description bi mi vise informacija dao nego sluzbeni :)
<jelly> Mmike: ha, neki lik na #debian ima slicnu situaciju kao ti neki dan i nasao je rp_filter=2 http://jensd.be/468/linux/two-network-cards-rp_filter
<Mmike> vileni: ae :)
<Mmike> obrut: pa ak baza implementira 2pc, onda ok
<SilverSpace> ln
<vileni> izgleda da links ima chromecast u ponudi
<vileni> i nisu bas jeftini
<Mmike> vele ljudi da je onaj fire bolji
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali preskup je
<vileni> a drugo, mene zanima chromecast audio
<BotoSmoto> obrut: ping
<BotoSmoto> obrut: jel delaju jos oni pilot DSL podaci ? 
<BotoSmoto> jelly: sutra pashe!
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> meni pase u 18h
<vileni> moze i sutra
<hbogner> vileni, di to idemo pit?
<vileni> hbogner: na mandarine :)
<hbogner> hmm, pivo od mandarina, to nisam probao
<nicols> jutro!
<vileni> o nicols 
<hbogner> ola nicols 
<nicols> ojla vileni, ojla krcko!
<nicols> tko koristi ovu grupu za trgovanje mandarinama?
<nicols> jel postoji još koji kanal na ovom freenode-u a da ima domaće raje?
<hbogner> nicols, mi ju koristimo za trgovanje mandarinama
<hbogner> ima jos kanala, #linux.hr #linuxzasve.com su neki od njih
<Mmike> vileni, meni s tim jedino zabavno kaj jubito mosh lako pustat
<vileni> Mmike: nemam bas cesto situacije da pustam youtube na veliki ekran, a i kad imam onda to sa laptopa pa imam plugin za kodi
<Mmike> ma, i ja
<Mmike> al' plugin je totalno los
<Mmike> a ovo mosh s mobitela
<Mmike> i onda ak je tulumiska pa vas je 10ak
<Mmike> mogu svi pustat, jedan po jedan
<vileni> ali hocu curi staviti taj audio na zvucnike u kuhinji
<vileni> jer obicno pusta sa mobitela
<BotoSmoto> [umetni audiofilski komentar na pustanje s mobitela]
<vileni> jos da vidis high tech zvucnike na koje se pusta
<BotoSmoto> :D
<vileni> oni bijeli kompjuterski sa plavom mrezicom, nakoseni
<vileni> jako popularni krajem stoljeca
<vileni> http://www.6thplanet.com/store/product/snd_spk_teac_pm120_l.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> pa jos kad te zvucnike stavi na najgornju policu :D
<Mmike> kak da prebacim aplikaciju s moba na drugi mob
<Mmike> radi se o Angry Birds Pop 
<Mmike> moraju svi nivoi koji su predjeni bit prebaceni
<BotoSmoto> Neki backup/restore softver, predlozit' onaj Titanium Backup nemrem jer ima pricetag :) 
<hbogner> titanimum backup ima osnoven funckije i bez licence
<BotoSmoto> Je, ali jedna od osnovnih funkcija nije bila export na vanjski medij zadnje kad sam gledao. Se to promijenilo ? 
<vileni> Mmike: titanium backup ako je rootano
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> nit jedan nije rootan
<vileni> onda bih rekao nikako :) ali mozda ima nesto novo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> amis amis
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj mislis da mi treba root za to?
<Mmike> mtp i linux i samsung galaxy
<Mmike> no dice ;)
<Mmike> fakat, nemres
<Mmike> ak nije rootano
<Mmike> kakva idijotarija!
<jelly> jos jedna stvar koju ajfon ima bolje rijeseno (i bez roota)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> znatno bolje
<Mmike> doduse, mislim da tam mosh samo u cloud backupirat
<Mmike> ovo je fakin uzas :)
<Mmike> uz to sto mtp u linuxu (ubuntu14.04 + KDE) ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> ne znam dal' je do mobitela ili koji kufer
<nicols> Å¡to s mtp i linux i samsung galaxy ?
<Mmike> al' imam DCIM/Camera direktorij i unutra oko 3500 fajlova, 11GB sveskup - nakon drkanja mi pokaze sve JPGove al' ne i MP4ove
<Mmike> nicols, ne radi
<Mmike> nicols, na galaxys2 ne radi opce, na s5mini radi nekak kilavo
<nicols> koji galaxy? koja verzija androida?
<nicols> jer meni radi
<Mmike> vish, moram poslije na xperiji pogledat dal' radi
<Mmike> mislim da mi na laptopu radi, pa je moguce do mobitela
<Mmike> nicols, radi ak prebacim iz MPT u onaj drugi drek (na s5mini)
<Mmike> na s2 nece uopce
<nicols> koji drugi drek?
<nicols> ja nemam na s4 mini nikakav drugi drek?
<Mmike> PPT, PTP ili tako nesto
<Mmike> PTP
<Mmike> pardon, nicols , radi preko MPT, al' ne za DCIM/Camera, za taj veli da je prazan :D
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/s4mini-mtp_zpsawxyuzqe.png
<Mmike> a na PTPu radi, al nece pokazat mp4 fajlove
<Mmike> s tim da to moram s konquerorom, jer Dolphin ne kuzi PTP drekove
<Mmike> ma, uzas, jednom rjecju
<Mmike> je, nicols, radi to i meni, i onda kad udjem unutra, pimpek :)
<Mmike> mtp:/Galaxy S5 mini/Card/DCIM/Camera
<Mmike> eto, prazno :)
<Mmike> mogu - plakat :)
<Mmike> a nemrem nac adapter za microSD nikud, srce mu spalim
<Mmike> pogubio sam USB stickova i sranja, poludit :/
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/s4mini-mtp2_zpsquiomgu7.png
<Mmike> kaj, sad ja tebi moram skrinsot napravit da ti pokazem da ne radi? :)
<Mmike> (meni, jel)
<nicols> jel imaš kio instaliran?
<Mmike> konqueror mi ovo otvori: camera:/Mass%2520Storage%2520Camera@disk:%252Fmedia%252F3862-6437
<Mmike> naravno, dam nemam nist
<Mmike> kio?
<Mmike> cek
<nicols> kio-mtp ?
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy kio-mtp
<Mmike> kio-mtp:
<Mmike>   Installed: 0.75+git20140304-1
<nicols> evo sad sam uštekao ženin S2 i radi
<nicols> dijete mi ima Galaxy S (jedinicu) sa nekim cyanogenmod i to isto radi
<Mmike> koja verzija tog kijoja?
<nicols> sinko ima neki ZTE isto preko mtp-a se spajam
<Mmike> i koji ubuntu?
<Mmike> moguce skroz da je u 14.04 to potrgano
<nicols> http://pastebin.com/xa0u79cv
<nicols> 15:10, ali to je radilo i na 14:04 i na 15:04
<nicols> 14:10 sam preskočio pa nemogu tvrdit :)
<Mmike> 0.75+git20140304-2  
<Mmike> ja imam -1 :D
<Mmike> a koja verzija mtp-toolsa?
<Mmike> sve druge foldere/direktorije pokaze ok, osim ovog koji ima tristo trilijardi fajlova
<nicols> nemam instaliram mtp-tools
<Mmike> ii  mtp-tools                                                   1.1.6-20-g1b9f164-1ubuntu2.1               amd64        Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools
<nicols> doduše i meni neki puta dugo traje dok izlista folder sa preko 2000 slika ali ga ipak prikaže
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy kio
<Mmike> N: Unable to locate package kio
<Mmike> da, 14.04 to sve ima potrgano
<BotoSmoto> super je hyper-v tutnuo VM-u SCSI disk online, extendao sve i hola-hup tup-tup
<nicols> imam libmtp-common libmtp-runtime i libmtp9:amd64
<nicols> hyper-v je smeče na kvadrat
<BotoSmoto> Zake ?
<nicols> because reasons
<BotoSmoto> lolchek
<BotoSmoto>  [ insert pun ]
<Mmike> hyper-v ne radi na linuxu :D
<BotoSmoto> kak to mislis ne radi, brijem da ga mozes nestat'
<BotoSmoto> sve moze :) 
<hbogner> laku noc
<BotoSmoto> nn
<nicols> Mmike: a jebate led. kak ne radi?
<nicols> :D :D :D
<Mmike> woot?
<Mmike> ovaj s5 je totalno u banani
<Mmike> ili nesto drugo zbrljano jako
<nicols> ma ne to
<nicols> sjeban je tvoj desktop
<nicols> nego, pustimo sad to
<Mmike> veli mi da je sDkartica 29G (a 32G je, al' ajde, gigabajt/gibibajt), a u s2 mi je pokazivao da ima 12GB free:)
<nicols> kak to hyper-v ne radi pod linuxom???? :D :-P
<BotoSmoto> Ma sve radi na , pod i pored svega ! 2015 je ! :) 
<nicols> ti si još smješniji :D
<BotoSmoto> azure podrzava linux, openstack moze prozvakat' hyper-v , gemistec :) 
<nicols> https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/524959493176582144
<BotoSmoto> sadserver je super, ali komentari su vecinom ocajni 
<BotoSmoto> Mmike: https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/659774071220006912
<nicols> The Internet of Things will revolutionize the number of devices which you disappoint.
<nicols> everyone and everything you know, someday, will be forgotten
<nicols> except for IPv4
<Mmike> nicols, ti upgrade napravis ili frisko instaliras buruntu?
<nicols> ja sam 15.04 ubijo skroz
<nicols> zapetljao se u hrpu nekih dependency errora
<nicols> tak da sam ga ubijo i instalirao iznova
<nicols> sad više ne stavljam daily-build i experimental repo-e :D
<nicols> meni omiljena: The best part of cloud computing is that it's lowered expectations for the rest of us.
<Mmike> o, lol
<Mmike> xperiju mi opce ne prepozna KDE :)
<Mmike> nist se ne desi :)
<Mmike> aha, pardon
<Mmike> desi se
<Mmike> samo je trajalo malo
<Mmike> nicols, eo vish, xperija fino nema MTP sranje nego se namounta k'o USB storage i sve radi pika-poka
<nicols> to je neka stara xperija? :)
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> neg sam izabrao 'mass storage'
<Mmike> sad sam prebacio na MTP
<Mmike> i ne radi
<Mmike> tj, radi, jedva
<Mmike> k'o na s5
<Mmike> nesh moh ubuntu ima potrgato
<Mmike> to je upgrade sa 13.04, preko 13.10 na 14.04
<Mmike> a taj MTP je usran od pocetka
<nicols> In order to provide better quality of service, Corporate has revised the definitions of "quality" and "service."
<Mmike> nisam nikad ovak dugo bio na ljetnim gumama
<Mmike> sad mi je drago kaj jos nisam zimske naturio
<nicols> http://agar.io/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-10
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Ja sam stavio zimske, temperatura kod mene je jutrom ~5C
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci 
<BotaniCar> obrut: ping
<BotaniCar> jelly: se vidimo danas ?
<jelly> vileni, BotaniCar: da, samo reci kad: 17h? 18h?
<vileni> ja ne stignem prije 18
<BotaniCar> Ja mogu krenuti u ~16:15 (pokupim malog), samo Bogovi Prometa znaju kad sam ti blizu :)
<BotaniCar> Mogu i okasnit' da stignem kad i vileni, da se ne presetavas 14x
<jelly> mda, tad je najgora guzva
<dodobas> mrzim bit bolestan
<pkiller> Kako se kaže Subscribe na hrvatskom?
<jelly> pretplati se?  prijavi se?  Kontekst?
<obrut> BotaniCar: pong
<obrut> BotaniCar: mislim da bi onaj acc trebao jos radit
<pkiller> A da napišem na gumb RSS :)
<jelly> da
<pkiller> prijevod na hrvatski, naj netehničkiji jezik ikada
<jelly> prijevod čega
<hbogner> pkiller, kako ne, čigrasto velepamtilo, itd... :D
<pkiller> hbogner: to to :)
<pkiller> jelly: ma sitnice... Ghost Blog default tema ima par riječi koje trebam prevest da stranica izgleda "hrvatska"
<Mmike> jelly: pitanjce
<jelly> to nije pitanjce!
<Mmike> jelly: kad te dugo nema na nekom znc klijentu, koliko naraste memory usage? i, znc to nikad ne snima na disk, jeld?
 * Mmike chuckles :)
<jelly> Mmike: znc snima buffer u memoriju koliko znam
<jelly> 14594 zncjelly  20   0  204m 178m 2132 S   0.0 47.5 270:05.18 znc                                              
<jelly> pkiller: onda je možda i "pratite nas"
<jelly> odn. "prati nas" ili "prati me" ili "prati naš feed"
<Mmike> 200njak megusha
<Mmike> nc, nc, nc
<vileni> Mmike: jesi mi nasao neki disk? :)
<Mmike> vileni: imam ih jedno 7 :)
<Mmike> vileni: al' nisam se sjetio uzet :(
<Mmike> vileni: mozda stignem, kad se vidimo/te
<vileni> Mmike: danas u 18 
<Mmike> da, bum vidio, moram do oca i tak, al' mislim da bi morti mogo stic popit 1/4 gemista i dat Luku Filipu BotaniCarovom
<pkiller> jelly: A 1-POST COLLECTION
<pkiller> 1 je varijabla...
<pkiller> "Članaka u ovoj kategoriji: 1" ?
<jelly> kontekst?
 * jelly ne zna Å¡to je "post collection"
<jelly> daj screenshot di se to vidi barem
<BotaniCar> obrut: ne radi, morao sam nazad na v4 , doduse, razlika izmedju inicijalnog setupa i sadasnjeg je sto sad u sucelju imam N Connectiona. To je valjda doslo s migracijom na IP telefoniju 
<BotaniCar> obrut: mozes baciti oko na upute koje si mi dao 9/9/2013 ? ;)
<pkiller> jelly https://ghost-pkiller.c9users.io/tag/getting-started/
<pkiller> kada klikneš Tag getting started se pojavi to
<pkiller> Možda imam post izborni stres pa sve što počinje sa Član me iritira
<dodobas> jucer sam opet napravio glupost ...
<dodobas> isao upgredat ubuntu 14.04 na 16.04 (dev) ... na partneričinom laptoptu...
<Mmike> dodobas: bravo :D
<dodobas> misleh da ce '-d' povuci 15.10... a ne dev ... uglavnom
<Mmike> dodobas: i, jel' radi sve? :D
<Mmike> ak SilverSpaceu radi, pa valjda i bi i tebi trebalo! :D
<dodobas> kad ti se zacrni ekran tijekom upgrade-a ... to nije dobro...
<dodobas> onda se nije htjelo butat
<dodobas> kernel panic...
<dodobas> popravio sam takoda sam se chrootao i napravio upgrade/dist-upgrade
<dodobas> i jos kasnije symlinkao /etc/mtab ... na /proc/../mounts
<dodobas> jer se i zbog toga bunio... 
<dodobas> uglavnom popravio sam :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da radi sve... :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sa inita na systemd sam tak... :) bravo :)
<Mmike> hrabro! :D
<Mmike> aj sad to na svom laptopu napravi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: prvo bi morao instalirat utuntu ... a to se nece dogoditi... prije feodora ili debian sid ...
<Mmike> tvrdoglavost
<Mmike> nije vrlina
<Mmike> uvijek :)
<jelly> kaj fali utuntu
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... hebo ti takav systemd, kad za sve imaju compatibility skripte ...
<dodobas> kak ne bi onda radilo
<Mmike> velis, izdali su systemd :D
<jelly> dodobas: otkad je compatibility losa stvar
<Mmike> hrvojem: Completed: All 1864 tests were successful.
<Mmike> plavi: Completed: All 1864 tests were successful.
<Mmike> A-HA!
<Mmike> samo je trebalo znat koje testove treba ignorirat :D
<jelly> lol
<dodobas> utuntu nista ne fali... samo nemam cekat release svake 2 godine
<plavi> Mmike, super :p
<dodobas> *nemrem
<Mmike> nije mi doduse jasno zakaj ti testovi postoje, u poddirektorijima ima 101 disabled.txt file u kojima su disejblani testovi :)
<Mmike> another few won't matter! :)
<dodobas> until the do :)
<dodobas> *they... mrzim bit bolestan
<jelly> dodobas: zasto ne?
 * jelly upgradeao sa 12.04 na 14.04 ove godine, i samo zato sto je presao na noviji hardver
<dodobas> jelly: zasto da ?
<jelly> zato sto radi
<dodobas> meni archlinux radi ...
<dodobas> i imam sve najnovije pakete iz upstreama
<jelly> meni ubuntu radi, i nije me briga je li najnovije ili ne
<jelly> kljucno je da radi
<dodobas> a da ... qgis je recimo na verziji 1.8 ... to se dogodilo prije 6 godina...
<dodobas> to nije prihvatljivo
<dodobas> 16.04 ce imati 2.8 ... sto je opet prastaro, jer jer 2.12 vain
<dodobas> *vani
<jelly> dakle tebi ne radi, i to je ok
<jelly> imas drukcije zahtjeve i koristis softver za kojeg tu distru boli djon
<dodobas> i zato ga necu stavljati na laptop ...
<jelly> onda nije istina da mu nis ne fali :-)
<dodobas> pa ne fali, samo onda mogu i gentoo stage2 ici slagati, s obzirom na to koliko paketa moram prekompajirat
<dodobas> a otvorit internet, to je ok...
<dodobas> i mozda poslati koji mail... kupit neku igru u ubuntu store-u ...
<Mmike> dodobas: ti fakat postajes mrgud :)
<Mmike> jos malo i bit ces gori od mene
<Mmike> brate mili, sasanak jos traje a meni se sere sza popizdit - a mislim da je ipak neprikladno da serem na sastanku
<dodobas> Mmike: 'postajem' :)
<nicols> ajajaj
<nicols> ja moram ić leć
<jelly> dodobas: kak ne fali?
<jelly> ak nema ono sto ti treba svaki dan, onda fali
<hrvojem> Mmike: \o/
<vileni> p2v kvm prijedlozi?
<nicols> 7 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nicols> Need to get 235 MB of archives.
<BotaniCar> vileni: sretno :) BTW, s cega migriras, pravog zeljeza ? Ja sam P2V koristio za virtualke koje se nisu znale migrirati, pa sam im rekao da su "pravo zeljezo" :9
<BotaniCar> "kako su na ekranu mala slova kad su na tastaturi velika?" # ova moja frendica kaj dela u skoli ima celicne zivce
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, zeljezo
<vileni> najgore je sto ga nemam kamo direktno migrirati, posto su resursi za njega predvidjeni u fizickoj nadogradnji istog
<BotaniCar> ja bi uzeo neki provjereni ( i ima ih cca 2 ) physical to VHD , a onda "kvm-image convert tra bla"
<BotaniCar> fizicku masinu si dampas na svoj stroj, nemoj reci da ni kod sebe nemas par terabajta mjesta </troll>
<vileni> BotaniCar: imam samo ssd 240gb u svom stroju
<vileni> a i nisu cak ni terabajti u pitanju
<BotaniCar> Posudi disk, ozbiljno mislim da ce ti P2VHD>quemu biti brze i imas "zakesiran" jedan primjerak virtualke u VHD formatu za prvu ruku. 
<obrut> dodobas: stavis qgisove repoe i miran si :P
<hbogner> cak je i osgeo live dvd baziran na ubuntu, tj lubuntu 
<obrut> nego, pripremam ja tako jednu cestovnu biciklisticku voznju, smislim rutu, ocem provjerit jel svuda asfalt... prodjem doslovno cijelu trasu "streetviewom" osim jednog komada... gledam taj komad na satelitskoj, ne kuzi se podloga, gledam one aviosnimke na arkodu, ne kuzi se... gledam topo karte, nije bas jasno... odem na OSM i za taj jedan komad ceste pregledam segmente, segmenti nemaju kategoriju cesto osim jednog i samo za taj 
<jelly> vojska!
<jelly> area 51
<BotaniCar> Jebenti SELinux, slazem neki server, poslozim sve k'o robot ( brzo i tocno, jel), probam - ne radi :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebenlisi, nikad se necu navici na restorecon i trabla :D
<jelly> bar nisi ko mi, disejbl i gotovo
<vileni> BotaniCar: na cemu se vrti taj p2vhd?
<BotaniCar> Koncept mi je jeben, samo kaj pre rijetko moram cackati po tome, pa sam sve zaboravil
<obrut> ili barem premissive pa vidis sta se dogadja :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: vjezbaj selinux, za rhce :P
<BotaniCar> vileni: Ako imas negdje Hyper-v server, mozes konverziju napraviti kroz njegovo sucelje ( simuliras stvaranje nove virtualke , kod kreiranja diska kazes da mu je source za VHD neki fizicki disk ). 3rd party alata ima za sve platforme. 
<BotaniCar> vileni: nda, zaboravio sam, ima ti i virtualbox u sebi konverter
<BotaniCar> vileni: cat /dev/sdKojiVec | VBoxManage convertfromraw stdin nekimoj.vdi NUMBEROFBYTES
<jelly> heh.  P2V tool od vmwareta doslovno tar-a cijelu fizicku masinu fajl po fajl
<BotaniCar> I radi super ! 
<BotaniCar> vileni: ako cemo pravo, nemas kaj puno vjezbat' za prizemnu administraciju SElinuxa, sealert ti odma' da i rjesenje za gresku, samo c/p
<BotaniCar> Kreiranje konteksta je drkanje, koliko se sjecam :)
<BotaniCar> Jeste koristili DOM-ove kao boot deviceove za nekaj ozbiljnije ? Ako da, se to da skonfigurirati u failover modelu, ako jedan pr'ne da drugi preuzme ? 
<jelly> ovaj pt-diskstats je cist ok
<jelly> cisce nego iostat
<jelly> mora se masirat output za device-mapper i multipath, al isto tako je i za iostat
<Mmike> masirat? :)
<pkiller> malo ti njega malo on tebe :)
<jelly> pt-diskstats --devices-regex="dm-5|dm-6|dm-8|dm-9|dm-10|dm-11|dm-13|dm-14|dm-15|dm-16|dm-17|dm-18|dm-19|dm-20|dm-21" --columns-regex="rd_mb_s|wr_mb_s|busy|io_s" | sed -u "$(ls -l /dev/mapper|awk '/^b.* 253,/ {printf "s/dm-%-6d/%-9s/; ", $6, $NF}');"
<jelly> ^^ masirat
<BotaniCar> jelly jako voli regexpe :)
<jelly> kad imaš čekić, svaki problem izgleda kao čavel?
<BotaniCar> Pa, da ! :) 
<pkiller> lako je jelly-u volit regexp kad ga u potpunosti zna i razumije za razliku od mene koji ga mrzim :)
<BotaniCar> ja mrzim sebe kad nesto ne razumijem :) 
<BotaniCar> "mrzim" :) 
<jelly> inače alat prikazuje dm-7, dm-8, dm-9... diskove umjesto mp-db1, mp-db2, pv-misc0, pv-export, ...
<jelly> pkiller: step 1) kupis majicu
<BotaniCar> LOL 
<pkiller> to je to? :)
<nicols> lako za dm, ali ja sad imam "real interface names" i nemam više eth0 i eth1 nego enp2s0 i eno1 :D
<BotaniCar> Negdje moras poceti, malena investicija ce te zastititi od vremenskih neprilika, ucinit' ce te pozeljnijim zenikom, i dodatno te motivirati da se primis necega i zaradis pare koje si dao za majicu ! 
<jelly> nicols: to se negdje... ugasi :-)
<jelly> http://store-xkcd-com.myshopify.com/products/i-know-regular-expressions
<BotaniCar> nicols: dze to ima ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa kaj nije sad tako na centos 7 i inima
<pkiller> hehe to to
<nicols> jelly: a to sam negdje pročitao da je ustvari dobra stvar ... :)
<jelly> aha
<BotaniCar> jelly: centos 7 http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<pkiller> prvo kupis majicu pa poslije naucis jer moras :)
<jelly> oces price s londonske burze kak je to dobra stvar kad im node zatitra kod boota, i poremeti se PCIexpress midplane, i deviceovi budu drugim redoslijedom, i networkd ili kaj vec uredno digne krive mreze na krivim interfejsima
<BotaniCar> Sve u okolini di jedna milisekunda znaci N izgubljenih novaca :)
<pkiller> pa onda je lakse to srusit nego bilo sta drugo :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda je opcionalno...?  pojma
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo je minimal install koji sam jutros podigao, ne znam. Samo znam da vise nemam ifconfig :) 
<jelly> pkiller: to je kad software developer pretpostavi idealni hardver koji nikad nema bugova
<nicols> znao sam da je potering kriv za to: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<BotaniCar> &%"#$%&$/#" ip addr *
<jelly> ip a # krace od ifconfig... ja zadovoljan
<BotaniCar> jelly: STALNO nekaj moram ucit, zato psujem, ne zato kaj je losije :)
<nicols> btw nema smisla ovo "list"
<nicols> ip a = ip addr = ip addr list
<BotaniCar> nicols: uopce ne znam zakaj sam to dometnuo :) 
<jelly> ls -list
<pkiller> BotaniCar: zato si i dobar u tome što radiš jer si uvijek spreman naučiti nešto novo i nisi zadovoljan sa status quo :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ja sam samo uvijek spreman psovati :) 
<BotaniCar> I jesti! Ne zaboravimo, uvijek sam spreman jesti ! :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: nemoj sad nabrajat osnovne stvari za život, kao psovanje (regular croatian expression) i jesti :)
<nicols> jedino me smeta što se na "ip r a" nemože skratiti via i dev :D
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ja sam skroman covo, daj da jedem,galamim i pusim drogu - i ja sretan :)
<pkiller> brada from anada mada
<pkiller> brada neke druge majke :)
<jelly> +window-drag (default:off) Full window drag
<BotaniCar> Nemrem vjerovat', P'tering nam je (privremeno) dao mogucnost da ugasimo tu funkcionalnost \o/
<nicols> hahahaha
<nicols> privremeno? :)
<jelly> da, "via" je duze od "gw"
<BotaniCar> Mislis da to nece nestati u nekoj od buducih iteracija ? 
<nicols> ja neću gasit .... ionako su mi doma oba interfejsa i bridge-u
<nicols> jelly: a jel mogu napisat g umjesto gw? :)
<nicols> "g" is a garbage
<nicols> nemože :(
<BotaniCar> ja necu gasit' ( kad mi se pojavi ) jer ce me ovaj drek docekat' negdje, a ja necu imati pojma kaj se desava :)
<nicols> "gw" is a garbage.... hmmm?
<nicols> gw radi sa route add
<nicols> ne radi sa "ip r a"
<jelly> da
<nicols> onda i nije kraće od via
<nicols> to je jedno slovo
<nicols> a "ip r a" je 3 slova kraće od "route add"
<nicols> pitanje: koji vam je omiljeni mono font za terminal, irc i ostale džidže? :)
<BotaniCar> kojimi distra da, i'm not picky 
<jelly> vga 8x16 :-D
<jelly> ak ga nema, terminus bold iste veličine.  Ak je DPI > 120 onda je ionako premali
<jelly> (KDE3 konsole je dolazio sa VGA fontom, zvao ga je "console8x16")
<jelly> više ga nema u distri dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/console8x16.pcf.gz
<hbogner> obrut, jesi bar nasao informaciju o toj cesti?
<Mmike> ifconfig ne radi dobro
<Mmike> ip radi bolje
<Mmike> iako je manje citljiv :)
<jelly> mind you, ifconfig ne radi dobro zato Å¡to ga namjerno nisu updateali na novi API
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ifconfig bi trebao biti obsolete
<Mmike> btw, nisam znao da u /etc/network/interfaces mogu rec: address: 192.168.10.15/24
<Mmike> u biti "address 192.168.10.15/24"
<BotaniCar> I nadati se najboljem ! :) 
<Mmike> ma jok, radi as advertised
<BotaniCar> kaj ako ti netko makne gateway negdje drugdje ? 
<jelly> Mmike: otkad to
<jelly> mislim, definitivno krace i ljepse nego network ... i netmask ... bezveze
<Mmike> jelly: pojma, al' radi :)
<Mmike> auto br0:1
<Mmike> iface br0:1 inet static
<Mmike>     address 192.168.207.60/17
<jelly> kao sistemac, ne volim kad nesto radi a da ne znam zasto radi i otkad 
<Mmike> and this works like a charm
<Mmike> root@matun:~# ip r
<Mmike> default via 176.58.111.1 dev br0 
<Mmike> 10.0.3.0/24 dev lxcbr0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.3.1 
<Mmike> 176.58.111.0/24 dev br0  proto kernel  scope link  src 176.58.111.139 
<Mmike> 192.168.128.0/17 dev br0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.207.60 
<Mmike> root@matun:~# 
<rut> dd
<rut> ja dosao da cujem kak je core prozor ?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda sam propustio, kaj si rekao, kad da se nacrtamo na Tresnji ? Odmah ili da cekamo 18h i vilenog ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad vam vise pase, mozda bolje u 6 
<BotaniCar> OK. 
<jelly> slucajno sam danas naime dosao u 10 na posal... O:-)
<BotaniCar> Mi cemo bit' tamo i prije, ako vileni ili ti osvanete ranije - javi :) 
<BotaniCar> Idemo pojest' sve kaj ima na platzu za jest' :)
<vileni> ja ne mogu ranije osvanuti zbog posla :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: javite se kad ste blizu da se sparkate ili zaustavite negdje blizu ulaza da prekrcamo "robu" odmah u auto
<obrut> ovo je vec tema za McNulty-a
<Mmike> kaj vec idete?!
<Mmike> kaj nije u 18?!
<Mmike> kak sad to?!
<Mmike> joooooooooooooj
<Mmike> jelly, BotaniCar, obrut, kad se vidjate?
<obrut> Mmike: meni je promakla ova tura :)
<obrut> tak da ja nisam u igri...
<obrut> odoh na trening
<Mmike> picku
<Mmike> kaj su tam vec?!
<vileni> ks mods,
<vileni> iliti, ja jos nisam
<jelly> Mmike: BotaniCar je vec tu.  Ja idem sad, nesto sam rjesavao s vendorom...
<Mmike> jelly, ack, ja krecem, tamo za 15 min
<Mmike> vileni, ajde ajde
<Mmike> mrtva
<Mmike> tisina
<vileni> ne mozes tipkati i unistavati mandarine istovremeno
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> juju deploy bed
<Mmike> blago tebi
<jelly> nisu lose mandarine
<nicols> zijev
<nicols> hehehehehehe: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4w1YxfJwOWM/VkJuG-Y2TdI/AAAAAAACQ1o/cB58ix5tw38/w600-h283-no/12108741_1044980485542244_3637099200942295596_n.png
<Mmike> nicols, lol :D
<Mmike> http://everydaycarry.com/
<api984_> vecer
<jobenty> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-11
<BotaniCar> Guba su mandarinke, volim velikeTM
<hbogner> ja danas taman jedem zadnje 3 od prosli put
<BotaniCar> Meni je stare ukralo, morao sam tri vrece uzet' ovaj put da namirim gladnu raju ..
<BotaniCar> jelly: bil' me ti/Tina zaposlili kao sezonca na plantazi ? Hebo 'formatiku !
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> napokon mogu downloadati dvd sa firmverom a da se ne teli satima
<jelly> upgradealo nam lokalnu mrezu na ½gigabitnu
<obrut> nama je lokalna mreza ocajna... srecom pa ne radimo u telekomunikacijskoj firmi pa se ne nerviram previse :P
<jelly> bas to
<jelly> morao sam podsjetiti mrezne ljude da imamo 5-6 gigabitnih switcheva viska od seljenja, "daj, znam da imas"
<jelly> ali uplink je... isto gigabit, pa imamo QoS i efektivno ½gigabitnu mrezu sad :-)
<BotaniCar> eeee, gigabit uplinka je nekaj za pozeljet' 
<jelly> jok, to je grozno premalo za ofis od 50 radnih mjesta
<SilverSpace> jucer razvlacili optiku kroz kvart 
<jelly> ciju? :-)
<SilverSpace> i kaze lik da to nije za nas
<SilverSpace> pih
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam pojma uglavnom kroz btnet kanale provlacili 
<SilverSpace> nisu mi nis vise htjeli reci 
<SilverSpace> optika je a sad za koga ?? pitaj boga
<obrut> nego, jel netko isprobao letsencrypt ?
<obrut> krenula je neka beta
<jelly> ne, ali vidim da izdaju certifikate koji traju samo tri mjeseca
<obrut> izgleda da su se odlucili na takvu politiku
<obrut> kao nije bed jer se ionako forsira automatika
<jelly> nije bed, osim ak se pocnes oslanjati na njih a krepaju
<BotaniCar> obrut: zadnje sto sam ih gledao su bili pre beta, hvala za podsjetnik. Ja cu ih podrzati koristenjem, ako pr'nu, imat cu 5 dana posla da sve vratim na staro i kaj sad. 
<obrut> o jebote, za prijavu za betu moras popuniti formular ni manje ni vise nego na google formsima
<obrut> ma nabijem ih 
<obrut> treba googletu dati jos podataka, nema dovoljno...
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj te pitaju google vec ionako ima :)
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> odoh na sunce dok ga jos ima
<BotaniCar> Nisam imao pojma da je Alfresco po defaultu mutitenant ! 
<BotaniCar> Treba tko od vas DMS uslugu, umalo dzabe :) 
<dodobas> sto je DMS?
<nicols> DMS: Dirty Money Syndicate, Drugs Money Sex, Droppin Many Suckas. 
<nicols> hahahahahahaha
<nicols> pretpostavljam da se ipak misli na Doucument Management :)
<nicols> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-kde-5-4-3-bugfix-release-available-now-in-wily-backports/
<nicols> dodati kubuntu-ppa backports ili ne, pitanje je sada?
<BotaniCar> nicols: :))))))
 * BotaniCar ima jedan potpuno funkcionalan debian koji se samo na backportse naslanja. Valjda pomaze kaj su debianovi backportsi redom godinu dana stariji od aktualnih verzija :)
<obrut> lijepo... imamo migraciju korisnika s jedne platforme na drugu na petak 13. u radno vrijeme
<obrut> fakat ne znam sto bi moglo poci po zlu :P
<BotaniCar> bar znas da e ti se podrska javiti - jer ne spavaju :) 
<BotaniCar> [...]  Windows hasn't had these problems and does not deserve the garbage you're spewing just because you've used Linux for a week and own a stuffed penguin.
<BotaniCar> Own.A.Stuffed.Penguin.
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ivoks> koje probleme?
<ivoks> moje je iskustvo da je windows imao sve moguce probleme
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ma isjekao sam jedan komentar s rasprave o Linusovom stavu da je kernel sam po sebi tesko exploitati , da se exploita ononaslonjeno na njega i da security consultanti odjebu u troskoku :) 
<BotaniCar> Isto se da primjeniti na windowse, kernel, ubog, ne znam da je itko ikad zlorabio. Uvijek sjebu nesh naslonjeno na kernel
<BotaniCar> ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/11/05/net-of-insecurity-the-kernel-of-the-argument/ ) 
<obrut> linux kernel je cumez
<BotaniCar> inace, ivoks , dze si danas ? Jesi bar u istoj vremenskoj zoni s nama ? 
<ivoks> toulouse
<ivoks> francuzi danas slave obljetnicu primirja s nijemcima, pa je praznik
<ivoks> :)
<obrut> ivoks: jesi bio u space parku ?
<ivoks> nisam, to cu za vikend
<ivoks> tu sam ovaj i sljedeci tjedan
<obrut> ijao, trci tamo, uzmi si cijeli cijeli dan za to... i dio drugog dana :)
<ivoks> pa budem, vikend
<obrut> ak bude suncano, uvati pogled na sunce kroz h-alpha filter ako nisi nikad prije
<BotaniCar> 'el bio tko na interliberu, u naucnom kampu ? Ako da, jel' ima tema koje bi mom 4godisnjaku bile interesantne ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja jos nisam, sutra idem nakon posla
<obrut> vec vidim kako cu ostavit gomilu para na stripove
<BotaniCar> obrut: s postovanjem se biljezim za recenziju :)
<ivoks> obrut: nod
<obrut> ivoks: ponesi si klopu, ponuda unutra mi nije bila bas :)
<ivoks> a bio si?
<ivoks> taj cijeli toulouse postoji samo zbog airbusa :)
<obrut> bio sam prošle godine
<obrut> u povratku iz Å panjolske... gledam kartu, reko prolazimo kraj Toulousea... onak, mota mi se po glavi da je tamo neki space centar... i onak 20-tak km prije izlaza sa autoputa upalim mobilni internet, proguglam i skuzim da ima taj space park... reko zeni, koci ! :) otpeljali se tamo, precorili na parkingu za kampere ispred samog parka i ujutro prvi na ulazu :)
<ivoks> to cu u subotu ici
<obrut> kao bicemo do 1-2 pa nastaviti prema HR, vraga, ostali do 7 navecer
<obrut> i bilo nam zao sto moramo vec ici
<ivoks> razmisljao sam da mozda odem do andore ili spanjolske za vikend
<obrut> cak i mojoj zeni koja nije navudrena na svemir i tehnologiju je bilo skroz zabavno
<ivoks> al... space centar je mozda bolja opcija :)
<obrut> andora je fora, mislili smo i tamo otici, ali fakat nismo stigli sve
<ivoks> bio sam u londonu u njihovom muzeju
<ivoks> nije toliko spejsi, ali vole enigmatiku :)
<ivoks> i kriptiranje
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da sam spakirao robu za 2 tjedna u obican carryon kofer
<ivoks> doduse, racunam da ce mi hotel oprati kosulje u ponedjeljak :)
<ivoks> fora mali butikni hotel. imas kavu badava...
<ivoks> a imaju i 'honesty bar'
<ivoks> jedes i pijes sto hoces i onda sam napises koliko si pojeo i popio
<BotaniCar> Nemaju bas goste iz nasih krajeva,kazes ? :D
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ponekad je tuzno kad to vidis i znas... bas ono znas... da netko od nasih dodje, ostali bi bez svega
<jelly> zato se zove honesty bar, ne balkanci bar
<pkiller> zbog hrvata utopija ne bi funkcionirala :)
<ivoks> doduse, malo smo i prestrogi prema sebi
<ivoks> mozda nismo najposteniji narod
<jelly> ma funkcionirala bi,  hrvati su dobri.. u Austrougarskoj pod diktaturom
<ivoks> ali jos nisam vidio grad vani koji je cist kao i zagreb
<ivoks> ajde, tokio, japanci su jako uredni
<jelly> navikli bi se i na postenje samo da ga netko nametne
<jelly> ivoks: .sg ?
<ivoks> singapur je bolestan
<ivoks> to nije odlika naroda
<ivoks> vec represija
<ivoks> japanci su cisti
<jelly> tak svejedno, ak su uspjeli isfurati ;-)
<ivoks> a osim toga, nisam bio u singapuru jos
<ivoks> malo sam razocaran
<ivoks> taman dogovorio posao u francuskoj
<ivoks> i kao ajde, ici cu to odraditi
<ivoks> i nakon toga uletio jedan u emiratima
<ivoks> mogao sam biti u dubaiju tjedan dana umjesto toulousea dva tjedna
<ivoks> sta sad... drugi put :)
<jelly> kaj ces tamo, vruce
<jelly> i umjetno
<pkiller> ivoks ti baš voliš putovati ili samo žena? :)
<ivoks> nemam zenu
<ivoks> odnosno, kak se uzme :)
<ivoks> po jednu u svakoj luci :)
<ivoks> jelly: vidjeti
<pkiller> ivoks: Giacomo Cassanova :)
<jelly> pa onda gonoherpesifilaids
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas koga pitati jel se formalno obrazovanje steceno u Dubaiu priznaje u EU/kod nas ?
<ivoks> ne
<BotaniCar> Tja, onda odem bez deteta :) 
<ivoks> kako dobro izgleda
<ivoks> http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/product
<obrut> inače kod nas postoji kamp u kojem piješ pivu koliko hoćeš i platiš po principu poštenja, ubaciš u kutiju, nitko te ne kontrolira
<ivoks> steta kaj je 10.000kn
<obrut> da, kod nas, u rvackoj
<ivoks> velim, mozda samo prestrogi prema sebi
<ivoks> nisu drugi idila
<obrut> sto je najzanimljivije, ja takvima obicno ostavim vise para nego sto inace kosta
<BotaniCar> zakaj linkas tu uru svugdje, nakon sto sam ju vidio na FB mi je slina curila 2 sata 
<ivoks> kad se to cekalo :)
<ivoks> iako, za te novce se moze dobiti super sat
<BotaniCar> ili manji auto :)
<ivoks> ocekivao sam ipak nesto vise od tag heuera
<nicols> a kako ovo lijepo izgleda: http://netdna.coolthings.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/sennheiser-orpheus-2.jpg
<pkiller> nije mu opravdana cijena
<ivoks> kako nije
<pkiller> platiš samo ime...
<ivoks> samo materijal od kojeg je napravljen kosta toliko :)
<ivoks> to je sve titanium
<pkiller> ma ne baš... to nama prodaju spiku, ti materijali su teško obradivi a ne skupi
<ivoks> pa zato su skupi :)
<ivoks> nije bmw skup jer je od lima
<ivoks> vec jer je bmw obradio taj lim ;)
<obrut> nicols: sta ti je lijepo ? te slusalice ??
<pkiller> da / ali :)
<pkiller> sad se to više ne radi ručno
<BotaniCar> obrut: afaik, to nisu slusalice vec najprecizniji reproduktor zvuka na planeti u ovom trenutku ! :) 
<nicols> da
<nicols> http://en-de.sennheiser.com/orpheus
<obrut> pa nek lijepo svira, al su ruzne :)
<nicols> state-of-the-art
<ivoks> pkiller: govorimo o tag heuer
<BotaniCar> #onokad das timu inzinjera kamion love i direktivu da nadmase sami sebe :)
<ivoks> ne o appleu koji radi svoje u kini
<ivoks> anyway
<ivoks> ja bi radje uzeo normalni tag heuer
<pkiller> mislim da ovo outsorsaju... sumljam da bi uložili za jedan sat toliko
<ivoks> ovo je mozda najjeftiniji 'swiss made' sat :)
<ivoks> sat se radi u svicarskoj
<ivoks> u suprotnom ne bi smio imati 'swiss made' oznaku
<SilverSpace> ovo nije normalno kak je vruce vani 
<obrut> SilverSpace: samo zanovijetas nesto :) jel pedaliras barem stogod ? vrijeme je idealno za to
<ivoks> doduse... nisam siguran da ima swiss made oznaku :D
<pkiller> ivoks: to i ja baš tražim
<ivoks> inace, tag heuer se moze nabaviti na amazonu sa 20-30% popusta
<ivoks> jer amazon nije ovlasteni distributer, pa je garancija kraca (2-3 godine, i to od amazona, a ne od tag heuera)
<pkiller> piše swiss engeniered :) marketinški trik u stilu ciganskog "pitaj koga hočeš to je original"
<ivoks> http://www.tagheuer.co.uk/int-en/luxury-watches/formula-1/formula-1-200mchronograph42mm-anthracite-with-%C2%AB-sunray-%C2%BB-effect-ceramic-bracelet
<pkiller> da imam ferari i da u slobodno vrijeme vozim red bull air race... dapače :)
<ivoks> pa nije ovaj tako strasan
<ivoks> 15k kuna
<ivoks> to je jedan od jeftinijih
<ivoks> cak nije ni automatic
<ivoks> ovaj s druge strane...
<ivoks> http://www.tagheuer.co.uk/int-en/luxury-watches/formula-1/formula-1-calibre-16automatic-chronograph44-mm-anthracite-sunray-effect-ceramic-bracelet
<pkiller> da mi ga netko pokloni... prodao bi ga
<ivoks> hahaha
<pkiller> već kad valjamo puste želje :) http://www.planecheck.com?ent=da&id=25903
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> http://www.audi.hr/modeli/a6/a6_limousine/
<pkiller> kad smo kod auto ja sam vrlo skroman
<BotaniCar> pkiller: why think small ?! Imas za 4m$ 747icu :)
<ivoks> 747icama ce cijena sad padati
<ivoks> :D :D :D :D
<ivoks> moci ce se nabaviti i za 3 do 3,5 milje
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> Apropo aviona, ne samo da su Kinezi predstavili svoj, nego sad i japanci ! 
<ivoks> ne 747-8, ali ove starije vec da
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/japans-first-ever-passenger-jet-just-took-its-maiden-fl-1741871089
<ivoks> dugo im je trebalo
<jelly> a koliko dodje registracija i tehnicki
<ivoks> brazilci odavno svoje prodaju po cijelom svijetu
<BotaniCar> Svi rade avione, osim nas :( 
<pkiller> ivoks: http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mercedes-cls-klasa-350-cdi-oglas-15778375
<ivoks> ma kakav mercedes
<obrut> http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/bx-en/bikes/road/endurance-granfondo-gf01_disc-105/
<ivoks> to je za hercegovce i lopove
<ivoks> nitko ne vozi mercedese vise :D
<pkiller> nisam hercegovac... a da budem lopov nisam imao prilike :)
<obrut> kakvi mercedesi i audiji... Å¡koda roomster :)
<pkiller> sviđa mi se linija cls-a inače da imam para prije bi uzeo teslu S ili nisan GTR :)
<ivoks> majke ti...
<ivoks> maas 1.9 je zvjerka
<SilverSpace> obrut: skoro nista tu i tam po kruh 
<SilverSpace> dadilja sam citav dan 
<ivoks> PREDSJEDNIK IDS-A PORUČIO SDP-U 'Naša podrška nije bezuvjetna, nulta točka za bilo kakve daljnje razgovore je Istra kao samostalna regija'
<ivoks> jel on shvaca da IDS ne nosi nikakvu prevagu vise i da bas i nije u poziciji postavljati uvjete?
<ivoks> i to uvjet koji je u suprotnosti s uvjetom mosta, koji ima 19 glasova
<ivoks> a ids, koliko 1-2?
<jelly> 4 
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> malo.
<ivoks> zna se da se ids nece slizati sa hdzom, a da ce se manjinci slizati sa sdpom
<ivoks> sdp-u ids ne treba
<jelly> štoviše, zanemarivo malo :-)
<ivoks> dakle... u francuskoj se radi do 12:30
<ivoks> onda se ide na rucak koji traje do 13:15
<ivoks> nakon toga se sjeda na kavu, cigaretu i tako to
<ivoks> i to traje do 13:45-14:00
<ivoks> onda se radi do 16:00
<ivoks> a nedjeljom ne radi nista
<ivoks> n.i.s.t.a.
<SilverSpace> jelly: 3
<jelly> još bolje
<BotaniCar> IDS galami jer bi inace postojala opravdana zabrinutost da su ih svi zaboravili dan nakon izbora. 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti stranku za koju, ocito, ni clanovi nisu glasali
<jelly> ids je isti kua ko hdz, samo za istrijane
<jelly> imaju kolicinu narodnih glasova, koje nece izgubit
<BotaniCar> Kak onda nemaju glasace iza sebe ? O HDZu mozemo i moramo erci stosta, ali userbase im je stabilan 
<jelly> pa obicno imaju
<BotaniCar> U stvari, mozda sam zabrijao, koliko Istra ima stanovnika u dobi za glasanje ?
<jelly> kaj, od 4-5 su dobili 3, ne?  Zadnji put kad sam gledao (u nedjelju navecer) je bilo svih 4 valjda
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, ja sam se zabrojao
<jelly> to je sve bagra koja indirektno veli "nasi ljudi su uhljebljeni u lokalnoj upravi i ako nas ne slusate, kajle pod noge"
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zajebi Audi, kupi Lincolna ( https://www.facebook.com/AmazingRides/photos/a.180233982101499.15337.179406448850919/423498957774999/?type=3&theater )
<jelly> samo se boja tih uhljeba mijenja od zupanije do zupanije, i od opcine do opcine
<SilverSpace> ids u svojoj izbornoj ima 19% hdz 17% 
<SilverSpace> tak da to i nije nesto 
<SilverSpace> sdp 37%ž
<SilverSpace> most je dobio 10%
<jelly> zato sto su jedinice gerrymandered 
<BotaniCar> bas sam mislio napisati da znamo tko je kroji IJ
<BotaniCar> <3 gerrymandered !!
<jelly> (ne znam kako se veli na hrvatskom, kreativno skrojene?)
<jelly> nacrtane?
<jelly> da uzmes izbornu jedinicu istru + cres, losinj...
<SilverSpace> rijeku
<jelly> ne
<SilverSpace> jelly: da gledam cca 40% ides negdje malo vise 
<jelly> ucka i cicarija su prirodna granica koja poskupljuje prijevoz i odvaja istru u ekonomskom smislu
<ivoks> hrvatsku treba podijeliti na prirodne regije
<ivoks> a ne na umjetne politicke
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> istra je prirodna regija
<ivoks> imaju svoju floru i faunu cak
<ivoks> nas je problem sto smo mlada drzava
<jelly> al s druge strane nije mudro staviti neki prirodno izolirani, a siromasan kraj jos i politicki odvojiti
<ivoks> pa se svi boje, ako se naprave takve regije, da ce se netko odcijpeiti
<pkiller> istra prva
<pkiller> ako bude šanse za odcjepljenje 90% stanovnika istre će glasati za
<jelly> istra se nema potrebe odcijepiti
<pkiller> jelly ima... pogledaj samo turističke rezultate istre i ostatka primorja
<pkiller> koliko kampova ima u istri a koliko u cijeloj hrvatskoj :)
<jelly> pkiller: jesi bio u tim navodnim kampovima zadnjih par godina?
<pkiller> jesam... dižu cijene zbog poreza pa su sve prazniji
<pkiller> porez na porez na porez... to je prvo Å¡to bi se ukinulo da se odvoji istra...
<jelly> bi kurac, samo bi pinku skupljao ids umjesto zagreba
<pkiller> sad mi reci da to nije bolje :)
<pkiller> znaš da recimo di ja živim nema uopće prireza
<pkiller> 50% gradskog proračuna nisu ni uspjeli potrošiti koliko gradske firme zarađuju
<pkiller> da se samo grad odvoji od hrvatske već bi bili na konju :)
<jelly> nije bolje, ovako postoji minimalna kontrola toga sto ce IDS proda^H^H^H^H^Hiznajmiti na 99 godina
 * jelly iz Pule
<pkiller> a zato si ti tako ogorčen... :)
<pkiller> pula je inače naj depresivniji grad istre po mom mišljenju
<jelly> nisam, samo znam da je to ista bagra
<pkiller> frend išao živit u pulu smršavio 15 kila od stresa u roku od godinu dana
<jelly> to treba reklamirat
<pkiller> htio je biti "vlastiti čovjek" eto mu sad :)
<dodobas> e Mmike jesi koristio kad RRDTool, direktno? 
<ivoks> pkiller: pa ako se hoce odcijpeiti, sto onda?
<ivoks> pkiller: tko ce reci sto ce istrijani raditi? ti, ja ili istrijani?
<ivoks> jadna li je drzava koja drzi sve na kupu putem terora
<pkiller> pa ja i istijani :)
<ivoks> kada i ako hrvatska bude prosperitetna zemlja, istrijani nece htjeti samostalnost jer ce im biti dobro
<pkiller> ja i jelly ćemo odlučiti ako nam daju priliku :)
<ivoks> kao sto smo i mi bili u jugi dok nam je bilo dobro
<pkiller> svi Å¡ute kad im je dobro
<pkiller> a altruisti Å¡ute i kad im nije dobro :)
<jelly> stoga, treba napraviti da sivm abude dobro, a dalje lako
<obrut> dodobas: ja sam koristio rrd library iz pythona ak ti to sto znaci... i to neki test... a onda sam odustao i uzeo drugi library :)
<pkiller> jelly znanjem se to odrađuje... 
<pkiller> treba Å¡iriti znanje i zainteresirat mlade
<jelly> rrd je grozno spor kad ih imas parsto tisuca
<jelly> i zelis ih refreshat i crtat pa recimo bar svakih 5 minuta
<ivoks> hm
 * jelly gleda http://prometheus.io/ 
<ivoks> ako sam u francuskoj
<ivoks> na radu
<ivoks> i praznik je u francuskoj
<ivoks> je li onda praznik i za mene?
<dodobas> obrut: koji drugi ?
<jelly> ivoks: ako ne mozes obavljati posao zbog njega, da
<pkiller> ivoks: mislim da je jer smo dio europske unije :)
<ivoks> tocno
<ivoks> hm
<dodobas> obrut: odnosno, zasto si odustao
<obrut> dodobas: ovaj, presao sam i na drugi library i na drugi jezik -> javu :)
<obrut> pa u tom trenutku mi se cinilo za taj projekt gdje sam prvo razmatrao rrd da ce mi te neke stvari biti lakse u necem drugom napravit
<BotaniCar> jelly: kre je jednom pohvalio prometheus, ali ga nikad nisam dobio da mi veli kaj je u njemu tak revolucionarno osim dobre integracije s HAproxyem 
<dodobas> a meni treba nesto jednostavno, s potencijalnom potrebom za nekim agregatnim vrijednostima
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne mora biti nista vidljivo, dosta je da su strukture podataka takve da mozes tocit brojke unutra i čitati ih van a da ne zgazi disk
<BotaniCar> Slazem se
<dodobas> da, mogu to posloziti i sam, ali nemam volje pisati agregatne funkcije i data retention policyie ...
<jelly> (za razliku, od, recimo, 20k .rrd datoteka koje treba procitati, updateat, zapisat svakih 5 minuta i gazis disk sa random io)
<dodobas> jelly: pa ima rrdcached ...
<jelly> Å¡taka
<dodobas> munin ga ne koristi... kolikonam
<dodobas> *znam
<dodobas> jelly: probao si ili onako odaktivno komentiras?
<jelly> na kraju svaki pametni sustav pise kao baze... ima neki block-level tablespace, ima tx log u koji pise sekvencijalno sve nove podatke, i ima indekse sa strane
<dodobas> prometheus ... koristi leveldb
<jelly> dodobas: nisam probao, trenutno se uopće nemam vremena bavit s tim
<SilverSpace> dečki se igraju s gumenim lutkama, cure s gumenim penisima i svemir je u ravnoteži.
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> s/gumenim/plišanim/;
<BotaniCar> HA! Jedite ovo, pesimisti http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/njemacka-dio-svoje-autoindustrije-seli-u-hrvatsku-304575 
<jelly> jebemti novinare
<jelly> senzacionalisticki naslov koji nema veze s onim sto stvarno pise unutra
<jelly> sad sam skuzio da se jobenty izgovara manje-vise jebenti 
<SilverSpace> japanci napravili prvi putnicki mlazni avion 
<SilverSpace> micubissi
<SilverSpace> mitsubishi*
<SilverSpace> 270 000 nevažečih listića
<SilverSpace> ha
<BotaniCar> 270k nevazecih listica, 380k nepostojecih glasaca, zatvoreno prebrojavanje .. interesantno
<obrut> ovaj officefax je fakat sranje
<obrut> pardon
<obrut> libreoffice :)
<jelly> skoro sam i sam napravio nevažeći listić
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ti nesto pojeo :)
<obrut> ja sam obicno do sad namjerno generirao nevazece... ovo su mi valjda prvi izbori gdje sam cak i dao glas nekom
<obrut> SilverSpace: ponekad se pravi pametan, a ponekad radi sranja...
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma ne vjerujem da ih je 270K
<SilverSpace> nestvaran mio je taj podatak
<obrut> i tak... narucimo server, obavimo svu papirologiju (a kod nas u firmi je to fakat birokracija) i dva dana prije isteka roka isporuke jave oni nama da tog servera vise nema u ponudi
<obrut> nabijem ih
<jelly> SilverSpace: jesmo nas dvojica gledali u istu plahtu :-)
<jelly> da, puno je, al to je kaj, 5-7%?
<obrut> al dobicemo kao noviju generaciju za cak nesto manje para... obzirom na procedure, vjerojatno sljedece godine :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa ne zuri vam se
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ma je kitu, cekam taj server ko ozebao sunce :)
<jelly> obrut: s obzirom da znam kako ide procedura jer su je %T$#@@ uveli i kod nas $%@, ne kužim zašto naručujete jedan (1) server
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da je to od izaslih i 10%
<jelly> moguće
<obrut> jelly: jebiga, ovo su specijalne namjene :)
<jelly> obrut: ma bullshit, to samo znači da ne buš imao rezervnih dijelova kad krepa pa će specijalna namjenaimat produljeni downtime
<SilverSpace> nekih 65% je glasalo 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kad ga dobis bude vec zastario 
<SilverSpace> pa ti ne bu to novija generacija
<jelly> serveri srecom ne izlaze tako brzo
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<obrut> frend provokator, krenuo na voznju biciklinom i poslao mi link na "garmin live activity" :P
<obrut> a vozi se ko baba, za sad mu je prosjek 21 khm
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i OPET je upgrade ownclouda sjebao isti
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> slovenci fakat podigli zicu
<ivoks> kakve budale
<Mmike> kakvi diletantni ovi s owncloudom :(
<Mmike> dodobas: jesam, al' za munin grafove isto
<Mmike> dodobas: u pornjavi sam napravio munin-like kufer koji je koristio munin plugine al' si mogao sam izabrati sampling
<Mmike> pa si mogo rec, cuvaj zadnjih pol sata, semplaj svakih 15 sekundi
<Mmike> i onda kad su mi obrisali account kad sam odlazio, obrisali su i to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to i mozes s rrdtoolom ... 
<dodobas> mislim, munin mi ne treba
<Mmike> kaj mozes?
<Mmike> naravn oda ti treba
<Mmike> munin ima pluginove
<Mmike> je'l pricamo o istom mi? :)
<dodobas> nope... treba mi nesto sto moze pamtit i vratit vrijednosti
<Mmike> rrd to moze
<Mmike> al' moze i sqlite :)
<dodobas> e ali sqlite nema poslozen RRA 
<vileni> Mmike: daj mi reci kako radis onaj benchmark
<vileni> povray
<Mmike> vileni: to je bar lako :) `povray --benchmark` :)
<dodobas> grafovi mi i nisu bitni
<Mmike> dodobas: pa ok
<vileni> Mmike: apt-get install povray i povray --benchmark?
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> vileni: da, mislim d ati treba i povray-examples paket
<Mmike> od kad je <?php ?> default !?
<vileni> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/6
<jelly> za nešto što se zove Atom, izgleda dobro
<vileni> Mmike: pejstaj listu kad uvrstis, zanima me koliko je spor :)
<nicols> uf
<nicols> al je gužva ovdje :)
<jelly> nemreš dihat
<Mmike> vileni, sacmo to :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemas stare pasteove? :)
<vileni> ja se ne sjecam ni okvirno koliko su bili
<vileni> mislim da je neki superserver imao oko minutu i sitno
<vileni> Mmike: sto da radim kad mi nece destroyat juju environment
<Mmike> vileni, kak se manifestira to?
<Mmike> error neki dobijes, kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti kad kupujes od amazona jel' to na firmu ili?
<vileni> Mmike: zapeo mi je na bootstrap
<vileni> i sad ne mogu destroyat taj environment
<vileni> nista  juju ne radi
<vileni> virtualka koju si je uzeo je upaljena
<vileni> ERROR cannot connect to API: unable to connect to "wss://10.10.10.50:17070/
<jelly> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> vileni, destroyay sa --force
<Mmike> taj error, to je od bootstrapa, ili od jujua poslije?
<vileni> Mmike: juju poslije
<vileni> nije bootstrap zavrsio uspjesno iz nekog razloga, pa mi juju neresponzivan
<Mmike> vileni, strahovito je ovo komplicirano, dajes informacije na kapaljku :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa dodji na mandarine pa mi objasni sve :P
<Mmike> vileni, copy pasteaj output od 'juju bootstrap', ak ti je virtualka pokrenuta usshaj se u nju i vidi kaj imas u /var/log/juju
<Mmike> ili, ubi sve i probaj ponovo
<Mmike> u MAAS web UIju releasaj taj node, a lokalno obrisi ~/,juju/environments/maas.jenv
<Mmike> ili kak ti se vec zove environment
<Mmike> i onda kad bootstrapas, reci: juju bootstrap -v --show-log --debug
<vileni> Mmike: kako se usshajam
<Mmike> vileni, imas u .juju/ssh ssh kljuceve
<Mmike> ssh -i ~/.juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa.pub ubuntu@ajpiadresaodvirtualke
<vileni> Mmike: nemam
<vileni> to na maas stroju?
<Mmike> ne, na stroju s kojeg pokreces juju komande
<vileni> pa to mi je maas stroj zapravo
<Mmike> pa onda tamo
<Mmike> vileni, btw, imas neki kukbuk po kojem radis, ili?
<vileni> sad vise ne
<vileni> isao sam po ovom http://dinosaursareforever.blogspot.hr/search/label/openstack
<vileni> djelomicno
<Mmike> da, to je kul
<Mmike> lik je vrlo dobro to sve objasnio
<vileni> mislim da si mi vec slao tog prije nekad
<vileni> ili neki drugi koji ima dinosaure u url :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' ti opce radi sshd na toj virtualki? se mosh telnetat na broj 22?
<Mmike> ak sam ti ja slao onda sam ti taj slao :)
<vileni> force je uspio
<Mmike> vileni, s tim da je on tu izkomplicirao s 'admin mrezom' za openstack, sto ti ne treba 
<vileni> a vidim
<Mmike> vileni, jel' virtualka ugasena?
<vileni> sad je
<Mmike> i u maasu je releasana?
<vileni> da
<vileni> sad opet bootstrapam
<Mmike> jesi turio --debug --show-log -v ?
<vileni> nope
<Mmike> e jebiga :)
<vileni> uglavnom, ovo me zanimalo, kako ssh u te strojeve
<vileni> sad moram cekati da mi se bootstrapa prvi
<Mmike>  "wss://10.10.10.50:17070/
<Mmike> na 17070 slusa jujud na svakom stroju koji juju pokrece
<Mmike> juju cli se spoji na 17070 od boostrap nodea i s njim prica
<vileni> sta si rekao da koristis, apt-cacher?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' to ti nece raditi s maasom
<Mmike> maas ima squid-proxyu ili taki neki drek
<Mmike> i sam to slozi sve, pa se moras sekirati oko toga
<Mmike> jadno je, jer stvari expireaju od tamo, al' radi
<Mmike> (apt-cacher-ng je puno bolji, IMHO, ja ga koristim za local provider)
<Mmike> vileni, sto imas na desktopu/laptopu?
<vileni> kako mislis sto imam?
<vileni> na desktopu imam win10, laptop ni nemam svoj, ali od cure isto ima win10 :)
<Mmike> a uzas :)
<Mmike> imas local provider za juju
<Mmike> koji ti sve to napravi lokalno u LXC kontejnerima
<vileni> pa pricam ja svima da mi treba laptop
<vileni> a onda "stedi za namjestaj, stedi za vjencanje, kupi si nesto za obuci, jedi"
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjWBw4tZUO4
<datase> YouTube: UP 844-The Greatest Pacing Shot...EVER. - 0:14:03 - 208002 views - 598 likes / 34 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni,  :D
<Mmike> vileni, jel' se butstrepalo? :)
<vileni> a nije, skida nesto
<vileni> sto odbrojava u postocima, sa tockicama preko cijelog ekrana
<Mmike> vjerojatno imidz s maas kontrolera
<Mmike> da
<vileni> taj dio bi htio ubrzati
<Mmike> pa, to je brzo koliko je mreza brza
<vileni> pa neznam bas
<vileni> doduse, zavisi iz koje regije skida
<vileni> ja sam sve stavio na US, jer inace sere kod instalacije
<vileni> a mreza je 1gbit mislim
<Mmike> pa skida s maas kontrolera
<Mmike> na njemu su imidzi svi
<vileni> hm
<vileni> da
<vileni> to je na istom kvm stroju
<vileni> zasto je onda tako sporo
<Mmike> vidi na maas stroju kaj sise od kud
<vileni> ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: bootstrap instance started but did not change to Deployed state: instance "/MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/node-3b846d0c-87df-11e5-bd15-5254003bd275/" is started but not deployed
<Mmike> trbea mi output sa --show-log i debug i svime ostalime
<Mmike> jel' ti radi sshd na tom deployanom nodu?
<vileni> kako tocno napisem za show log
<vileni> aha
<vileni> nisam obrisao onaj environment
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-12
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junoshe ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dGj9h8ggCc
<datase> YouTube: KLF - America What Time is Love - 0:04:48 - 971364 views - 3160 likes / 102 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Novi logrotate za centos \o/
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti mail server OOM-a 
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> Di kupujete serverovlje ? SuperMicro sam jedno vrijeme uzimao u Lab2000 , imate kaj drugog' ? 
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<vileni> BotaniCar: supermicro u openIT
<BotaniCar> vileni: a INTEL ? 
<BotaniCar> ( zakaj OpenIT ? ) 
<BotaniCar> Nis, poslao sam im zahtjev za ponudu, cemo vidimo 
<BotaniCar> Vidim da nude atom-based servere <3
<vileni> BotaniCar: zato sto mogu zajebavati nicols ako nesto ne valja :) 
<vileni> evo bas dovrsavam slaganje whitebox sa plocom koju su mi isporucili, a1srm-2758f mislim
<BotaniCar> cek, nicols dela tamo ? Nekak sam zabrijao da je on jedan od pornjavatora :) 
<vileni> nije, on je pristojan decko
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, matx ! Ne gledam plocu ako nije ili full atx ili nestandardno mala ! :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ima i itx, ali nismo htjeli tu kad je ionako isla u obicno kuciste
<vileni> a i trazi soddim
<vileni> a neznam sto imas protiv matx, ako zadovoljava uvjete :)
<BotaniCar> soddima i gomora ! 
<BotaniCar> ma, uvijek mi nekaj zafali na matx plocicama
<SilverSp1ce> uh
<vileni> BotaniCar: imam gore 32gb ecc, 2x 2tb red, 2x 850 evo 256gb
<vileni> i trosi 39w u idle
<vileni> 48 kad povraya
<BotaniCar> kol'ko mreznih ? 
<vileni> 4nica + ipmi
 * BotaniCar se nakloni na powray referencu ! 
<vileni> preko ipmi sam mountao iso i instalirao ubuntu :)
<BotaniCar> issati ! 
<vileni> ima javusu koja radi i na linuxu za taj ipmi
<jelly> heh
<vileni> jos da mi Mmike da listu kako stoji proc u benchmarku :)
<Mmike> da, nemam listu vise :/
<Mmike> jelly je obrisao sve, a ne cuva ih
<Mmike> morat cemo novo napraviti
 * Mmike ide krenit odmah :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj sprancu , kaj/kak powrayamo ? :D
<Mmike> povray --benchmark
<Mmike> that's that
<Mmike> bilo bi zgodno da jos velis koja distra i koji kelner
<Mmike> vileni: daj url opet
<Mmike> aha, ne treba
<Mmike> vileni: to je singlecore atom?
<vileni> Mmike: 8core
<vileni> rangeley mislim
<Mmike> aha, pise
<vileni> ili avoton
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> ajte sad, obrut, dodobas , idemo, svi, jos :)
<vileni> bas sam mislio reci zasto nemas neki sajt sa tim :)
<Mmike> jbg :)
<vileni> 3x sporiji od i7
<Mmike> vileni: koji OS imas na tom atomu?
<vileni> 14.04
<Mmike> zena ima laptop s nekim praswtarim atomom pa cu bas probati
<vileni> bit ce kvm host
<vileni> a taj prastari, ocekujem barem 15min :)
<Mmike> vileni: e, pa kul!
<vileni> ovo je "serverski" atom
<Mmike> vileni: bus povray i u KVMu
<Mmike> zanima me bas razlika
<Mmike> vileni:  a bilo bi i zgodno kad bi prekompajlirao kernel i upalio ovo:
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> grep CONFIG_MATOM /boot/config-3.13.0-67-generic 
<Mmike> # CONFIG_MATOM is not set
<dodobas> Mmike: a gdje ti je verzija povreya ?
<Mmike> dodobas: well played :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de reci koji dio outputa nakon "povray benchmark" trebas ? Frajer mi je ispljunuo 2 kartice teksta :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vidi kaj je vileni pejsto gore
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<vileni> Mmike: neznam da li cu stici isprobavati to sa kvm
<vileni> mora server u produkciju uskoro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam 2 takve vrijednosti ( http://jebo.me/pas/4 )
<Mmike> vileni: ejebemu :(
<Mmike> ok, sta sad :)
<Mmike> morao sam probat
<jelly> vileni: posto dodje to cudo?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis - dve? Daj i output od 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', daj i output od 'uname -a' i reci koja distra je to
<jelly> i jel ima ECC rame?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dat cu ti sve skupa kad mi velis koja od 2 vrijednosti koje sam pasteao je ta koja je relevantna :)
<Mmike> koje 2 ?
<Mmike> pejsto si samo jedan url
<Mmike> i to je ok
<BotaniCar> jedan URL koji sadrzi 2 CPU-seconds vrijednosti, koja je "ta" ?
<dodobas> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar> Veca ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisu bitni cpuseconds nego vrijeme renderiranja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<Mmike> Linux DIG-RM2B 4.2.0-18-generic
<Mmike> DIG-RM2B/
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> ime stroja
<BotaniCar> o'klen ti trailing slash ? :D
<Mmike> ma to upitnik trebo bit :D
<BotaniCar> :) Amerikanac :)
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se sjetio kak mi je instruktor skoro dobio infarkt kad sam mu rekao da hocu HR kb layout kod polaganja RHSA :) 
<BotaniCar> "ALI JA TO MORAM RUCNO SLAGAT"
<BotaniCar> "bas me briga"
<vileni> Mmike: ploca je bila oko 3k
<vileni> ecc kingstone smo uzeli na amazonu
<vileni> tj jelly 
<jelly> a u koju skatulju ide takva ploca?
<vileni> jelly: ova je matx standard
<vileni> ima isti taj proc, samo sa sodimm ramom u itx formatu
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi koristio kad citusdb?
<Mmike> dodobas: samo altusdb
<Mmike> cujem da je i fortusb odlicna
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam :)
<jelly> mandarinadb
<BotaniCar> MANDARINADB !!!
<BotaniCar> http://informaticar.eu/232-unuk/
<dodobas> Mmike: GFY...
<Mmike> dodobas: yup, ima super stvari tamo - preporucam
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam znao da te to zanima, al ++, mogu ti pomoc, imam iskustva 's druge strane' :D (http://gfy.com/, o tom pricas, jelda?)
<dodobas> Mmike: hocu dobar deal...
<Mmike> to weshmashiana pitaj :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a ocito ima neki biznis tamo, samo ne znam da se mozes obogatit
<Mmike> pa ak krenes dobro
<Mmike> kupi te netko veliki
<obrut> upravo sretoh ChuS tu kraj firme...
<BotaniCar> Opet mi INTEL ispadne 2x jeftiniji od najblize konkurentske ponude. Pocinjem se pitati da li prekupci hardvera imaju vece marze od prekupaca dizajnerske odjece. 
<BotaniCar> Instalacija Win10 u KVM mi je zaklala cijeli hipervizor :) 
<jelly> kaj ce ti kvm
<jelly> http://res.cloudinary.com/spartz/image/upload/c_lfill,f_auto,fl_lossy,q_60,w_806/v1/prod/images/3281b7fb1249965debc8c4f6079c44d1.jpeg tehnicki SFW
<Mmike> to je fora these days
<BotaniCar> Dok god su obrijana, nisu tak' nepodnosljiva za gledanje <(gay>
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekak se cini da radimo prebjeg s hyper-v na KVM iduce godine. Iako, da mi jaja stavis na panj ( jeben ti sliku i subliminalne sugestije) ne mogu opravdati svu slijednu zajebanciju ustedom na par licenci. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ne? imas hipervizore fino na linuxu i ne jebes se vise s potrganim hyper-vjem
<Mmike> i unutra turas windowze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali, hyper-v je toliko ne-potrgan da bi ga slobodno mogao proglasiti jedinom alternativom vmwaretu :) 
<BotaniCar> pazi, imam uzorak od 8 godina produkcijskog rada tog drekeca, nikad ni stucnuo nije 
<Mmike> pa, isto bi imao i s KVMom
<BotaniCar> istovremeno su mi linux virtualke na njemu sto sranja priustile, kao i KVM-ovi koje imam hostane na tudjem serverlju :) 
<Mmike> pa to ti velim
<BotaniCar> te se nemres spojiti na njega, te ti zahenga i tak 
<Mmike> linux virtualke na hypervu ne rade kak spada
<Mmike> obrnuto nije case
<BotaniCar> linux virtualke ne rade na nicem kak spada
<BotaniCar> jer linux sam po sebi ne radi nesto posebno dobro 
<BotaniCar> al, nisam flejmer pa ne bi vodio tu vrstu rasšprave
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam valjda onda jedini kojem to radi kak spada :)
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> ajmo! dajte mi jos!
<BotaniCar> Cim dodjem doma ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak opce citam tu tablicu ? manje je bolje ? 
<BotaniCar> also : excep > except
<jelly> expect
<Mmike> thnx!
<BotaniCar> expand(er)
<Mmike> i da, sto brze to manje minutosekundi
<jelly> expecto PATRONUM
<BotaniCar> :) !! Steta kaj nema syncani H.P. , da upoznam dete s njim 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://zatomarketing.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/andy-happy-surprised.gif
<vileni> Mmike: zasto nije sortano
<vileni> i zasto je t7100 brzi od mog atoma
<Mmike> vileni: kak ti to citas?
<Mmike> tvoj atom napravi to za 7 minuta, moj c2d za 17
<Mmike> kak nije brzi?
<vileni> Mmike: aha, krivo
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ja sam gledao cpu-secs
<Mmike> da, nije mi bas bistro kaj taj broj predstavlja
<vileni> vec sam se uplasio da nije brzi od 8 generacija starog cpu-a
<vileni> i7 ga fino zdere, ali sam proc tu kosta kao 80% supermicra
<CrazyLemon> moj APU bolji od mmikeovog atlona \o/ 
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: de pejstaj!
<CrazyLemon> Mmike samo tracetime?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: jebomepasni, da... nesh poput: http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> dodaj jos i 'uname -a'
<Mmike> i reci koja distra
<BotaniCar> LOLchek :D
<Mmike> scaleway
<CrazyLemon> Mmike http://jebo.me/pas/1
<vileni> idem staviti na am1
<vileni> da vidimo koliko ce dana biti
<Mmike> starta im se server vec 7 minuta
<vileni> tj, ako se ugase sve virtualke
<vileni> nema smisla bas sa njima
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam nigdje nasao u njihovom pricingu model s vise od 2GB memorije, imaju opce kaj takvog ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam pojma :) 
<BotaniCar> ( oni = scaleway )
<BotaniCar> cek, juju-enabled ?! :) 
<BotaniCar> fakat cu se morati pozabaviti tim canonical voodoom 
<Mmike> juju-enabled?
<Mmike> di si to vidio?
<Mmike> vjerojatno manual provider, sto znaci 'drkam drkam strcam a nisam svrsio'
<Mmike> al' ok, bude doslo
<Mmike> iako, meni se cini da su oni unusable :/ (scaleway)
<Mmike> starting server - 16 minutes ago
<Mmike> pa nisu normalni :)
<Mmike> i sad ti skaliraj nesto :)
<BotaniCar> to ti je juju :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, server je "prazan" ili moze biti da stuca jer si ga vec natocio s nekim servisom/ima ? 
<Mmike> ma prazan
<Mmike> sad se zbuto
<Mmike> valjda je dugo bio off pa su ga rhivirali ili nesto
<pkiller> kad sam ja radio server u roku od odmah ga je digao
<Mmike> ja sam sad napravio novi
<Mmike> 3 minute
<Mmike> al ovo je postojeci koji je ugasen
<Mmike> al' citam sad da upgradeiraju storidz
<BotaniCar> Pa, to s postojecim-ugasenim mi je full realan scenario, nabiem ih. Kaj ne nadogradjuju storidz tak da mi to ni ne znam, that's how i roll :) Ne velim klijentima nista i napravim tak da ni ne mogu skuzit' ! 
<BotaniCar> Drugi dan posaljem "sad imate N vise diska kthxbye"
<pkiller> više se isplati na novo svaki put... jer ti naplate IP i diskove za ugašene
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: koji je to ubuntu?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: pretpostavka je da na disku imas nesto vrijedno para, a da je IP linkan na neki FQDN koji netko koristi. Nanovo se isplati samo ako si jos u fazi testiranja 
<CrazyLemon> Mmike 14.04..
<CrazyLemon> (inace pise i na paste psu)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ima logike da onaj kome je to bitno si može priuštiti plaćati kada i ne koristi te servise :)
<BotaniCar> Ovaj Win10 mi i dalje kolje hipervizor :) Kaj moram spojiti SSDove u raid 20 da to nekak radi ? :D
<jelly> 30!
<pkiller> ali čini mi se da scaleway nije zreo za to za što vi to koristite... bolji je digitalocean sa apijem koji radi
<BotaniCar> 30 ! \o/
<jelly> so... scaleway ne skalira?
<BotaniCar> Pretpostavljam da na oglase za posao koji pocinju s "Voliš izazovne i inovativne projekte?" ne smijem iskreno odgovoriti "ne" ? 
<pkiller> samo ime ti govori... scale -> away!
<jelly> smiješ
<BotaniCar> Velis, budem recruiteru olaksao zivot, a i sebi :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: kaki ti je to kernel?
<Mmike> 3.19?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike da
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: to si hwe kernel turao?
<pkiller> "Odlično se snalaziš u stresnim situacijama?" :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike da again :D
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: kul :) zakaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> Mmike pa reko možda bolje radi apu sa novijim kernelom (koristim radeon driver)
<CrazyLemon> ali sam se varao :D
<Mmike> ja bi trebao 3.19 zbog btrfsa
<Mmike> al' mi se tak neda drkat s tim
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ovo s stresnim situacijama bi cak i odgovorio "da" :) Ali na "Zelis uciti" bi vjerojatno ispao s "da, ali ne ovo sto firmi treba" :)
<jelly> Mmike: di to vadiš, iz onog kernel-ppa?
<BotaniCar> Win10 ima "defer upgrades" :) 
<Mmike> jelly: ne, trusty-updates 
<Mmike> jelly: recimo: linux-generic-lts-vivid
<Mmike> to je ovo kaj je CrazyLemon turio
<Mmike> imas i linux-hwe-generic-trusty
<jelly> pa jos bolje
<jelly> vivid je na 3.19?
<jelly> sta ce onda onda imat wily
<BotaniCar> Steam ne radi s mesa driverom, s propriatery driverom nema frke ( ubuntu 15.04 i 15.10 )
<jelly> meni je radio na video-intel uredno
<BotaniCar> jelly: 15.10 ima 4.2.0-18-generic
<jelly> nastranu sto igrica nije radila 100%, sam steam jest ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nda, nisam spomenuo najbitnije, ATI kartica, fala 
<Mmike> jelly: imas i wily kernel, da
<Mmike> jelly: cek, bas sastancim s kernelatorima pa cu da pitam
<CrazyLemon> nema jos wilyja za trusty 
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> apt-cache policy linux-generic-lts-wily
<Mmike> linux-generic-lts-wily:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 4.2.0.18.13
<Mmike>   Version table:
<Mmike>      4.2.0.18.13 0
<Mmike>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike> kak nema?
<jelly> nema!
<Mmike> ping
<BotaniCar> pluonk
<CrazyLemon> oh..to je nesto novo
<CrazyLemon> dva dana ili nesto tako nazad sam gledao i nije jos bio
<Mmike> pa wily je releasan nedavno
<Mmike> pa valjda zato
<Mmike> doduse, nije mi jasno kaj je hwe kernel sad
<Mmike> jer trusty-hwe je u verziji 13
<Mmike> 3.13, jel
<vileni> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/3u
<Mmike> k
<vileni> barem nije na kraju liste :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> dobar jutar
<BotaniCar> http://idesh.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/porn.jpg ( technicaly, SFW ) :)
<jelly> mucim kolege sa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxlYYA8yrg
<Mmike> jebote koje sranje ovaj mongodb
<Mmike> customeru radi sve
<Mmike> i nakon par dana replicaset razjebat
<Mmike> dva primaryja
<Mmike> i secondary koji je malo tu malo tamo
<Mmike> logovi ne pokazuju nista
<Mmike> kak se razjebalo? nitko ne zna :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: https://imgur.com/r/SFWporn/ (oprez, zametne se pokoji nsfw)
<ivoks> wily manili
<ivoks> paaaaaaas masters
<dodobas> pitanje: kod kvm-a, ili opcenito sto dobivam ako 'turnem' host kernel ?
<jelly> di bi ga ti turno
<dodobas> u guest
<nicols> jutro
<nicols> ima li netko raspoložen za jednu malu borbu oko sambe cupsa i printera? :)
<jelly> [zvuk cvrčaka]
<nicols> pih :/
<nicols> a ja mislio da ovdje sve sami stručnjaci :D
<jelly> nakon 8 sati krpanja, možda im se ne da nastaviti u istom revijalnom tonu
<nicols> dakle: usb printer je uštekan u ženin laptop (win7) (ne pitaj). ja ga mogu dodat i printat na njega iz svoje win10 i win7 virtualke
<nicols> ali kada probam iz kubuntu-a: held since Thu 12 Nov 2015 06:40:57 PM CET "Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it"
<nicols> WTF?
<jelly> moze jedno glupo pitanje
<jelly> sto se desi kad pokrenes "testparm" u terminalu kao isti korisnik u istoj kde sjednici
<nicols> ajd
<nicols> niš, normalno sve
<jelly> sve izgleda ok i postoje [printers] i [print$] ?
<nicols> http://pastebin.com/WHZQMeBd
<nicols> ma ti si genije
<nicols> nešto tu fali
<jelly> ne vidim [printers] sekciju, a i neki tamo include ne radi
<nicols> ma taj include nije bitan
<nicols> ček malo
<nicols> http://pastebin.com/qmwajMBY
<nicols> dodao sam printers (to je valjda neki difolt) ali i dalje ista greška
<nicols> vratim se za 5 min
<Mmike> "Poduzetnik može birati između 4! načina na koji će on biti zadnja rupa na svirali "
<Mmike> lol 4! :D
<jelly> ček, jel to (četiri faktorijela = 24)
<nicols> ne dela :(
<nicols> Mmike: jesi pogledao moj smb.conf? 
<Mmike> nicols, nisam, kaj sam trebo?
<Mmike> nicols, cekaj, citam
<nicols> prežero sam se palačinki
<nicols> jesi pročitao?
<Mmike> uspavo sam dite
<Mmike> sad cu
<Mmike> nicols, kol'ko se ja kuzim, smb.conf je za server, ne za client
<Mmike> windowze shareaj printer
<Mmike> odi u printers
<Mmike> i dodaj printer
<Mmike> i to bi moralo biti to
<Mmike> mislmi da ti moraju ubuntui windoze biti u istoj workgrupi, inace ne radi
<Mmike> bar je tak bilo nekad, ak se sjecam robro
<nicols> kak si jako pametan!
<nicols> šrobao sam sve te standardne džidže odavno
<nicols> probao
<Mmike> nesh nisi dobro probao, rekao bih ja :)
<Mmike> ja sam na 10.04 iamo bed s time da mi moj turuntu nije bio u istoj grupi k'o i firmenski printer koji je bio na nekom windoze racunalu
<Mmike> nisam se sa sambom opce morao jebavat, samo 'add printer' i vozi
<Mmike> u medjuvremenu sam skuzio da ne zelim kupovati ne-mrezne printere :)
<nicols> ista je wrkgrupa sigurno
<nicols> nisam tolki tudum :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nicols: koji windowsi su na tom kompu gdje je printer?
<nicols> 7
<nicols> jel trebam možda kaj prtljat sa onom enkripcijom?
<budz0r> djevojchice i djechaci, ide reboot ubuntu-hr servera
<nicols> strašno :)
<budz0r> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam imao problem sa Å¡eranim printerom na kompu s win7 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali sam riješio ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa sam uspio pristupiti i printati iz linux kompa u lokalnoj mreži
<Vlado9A3CY> ali sada bim morao potražiti bilješke jer taj slučaj je history
<Vlado9A3CY> *bih
<Vlado9A3CY> u svakom slučaju, sve potrebne informacije našao sam uz pomoć internetske tražilice
<Mmike> nicols, prodaj printer, kupi mrezni, ima ih za 300-400 kuna :)
<nicols> imam na poslu dva nova color lasera
<nicols> poklanjamo ih
<nicols> :D
<nicols> a dobro, ako neće nitko, lete u elektronski otpad
<Vlado9A3CY> nicols: a zakaj poklanjate te printere?
<Mmike> nicols, ocu ja!
<Mmike> nicols, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA
<Mmike>      _   _       _   _       _   _       _   _       _   _       _   _    
<Mmike>     | | / \     | | / \     | | / \     | | / \     | | / \     | | / \   
<Mmike>  _  | |/ _ \ _  | |/ _ \ _  | |/ _ \ _  | |/ _ \ _  | |/ _ \ _  | |/ _ \  
<Mmike> | |_| / ___ \ |_| / ___ \ |_| / ___ \ |_| / ___ \ |_| / ___ \ |_| / ___ \ 
<Mmike>  \___/_/   \_\___/_/   \_\___/_/   \_\___/_/   \_\___/_/   \_\___/_/   \_\
<Mmike>                                                                           
<Vlado9A3CY> thinking out loud
<nicols> može, printeri nemaju tonera
<nicols> ne postoje zamjenski :)
<nicols> jedan košta preko 1200 kn
<nicols> moraš stavit sva 4 da bi printer radio
<nicols> kupiš od mene sva 4 tonera, još ti dam ui popust, i dobiješ printer na poklon :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-13
<ivoks> always a fun read
<ivoks> https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt
<obrut> ivoks: bas sam se jucer sjetio toga kad smo pricali kakvu cemo podrsku napraviti kad predjemo na jedan sustav pa smo rekli da cemo napisati rfc za web services over students
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> lol, obrut imas istu spiku kao jedan frend koji u KINGu radi :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Guit Moguren!
<Mmike> dodobas: di je povray result
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di je povray result
<Mmike> obrut: sta se ceka, ajmo, ajmo!
<dodobas> Mmike: isto gdje i jucer ... http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> Ostavio sam vrata od balkona u 'officetu' otvorena :) laptop mi je na +31C :D :D
<Mmike> dodobas: ups, sorrka borrka, sad cemo mi to
<Mmike> dodobas: koja je to verzija archa?
<vileni> Mmike: nisi ni moj amd stavio jos
<dodobas> ona koja je bila jucer :)
<dodobas> dakle Archlinux 20151112
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> dodobas: to ja samo pokusavam provocirati
<Mmike> vileni: nisam, kak nisam?
<Mmike> aha, nisam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> a daj se potpisite kad jebomepasate, kaj vas je sram? :)
<Mmike> vileni: daj url opet
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ide ti jutros... mos probat prkrit... ali ne ide ti... ne mene se ne bus izvuko
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/3u
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  kakav sad povray result
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti previse spavas
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: budan sam ti svako dan u 7h
<SilverSpace> imam gremlina doma
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemoj rec :DDD
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj sad dost zajebancije i povray
<Mmike> vileni: to je isto 14.04?
<dodobas> dakle... ako obrisete 'ARchive' mailove na Gmail accountu... u thunderbirdu... obrisat ce se inbox ... hebo gmails
<Mmike> jebo gmail, slazem se
<Mmike> ocajan je, opce ne kuzim kak to ljudima moze bit ok za koristiti
<dodobas> blazena 'Undo' opcija ... cini se da vraca nesto ...
<dodobas> Mmike: a koja je alternativa ... yandex.ru ili kako vec ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj objasni nemam veze o cemu pricas kad si me izbacio sa servera
<dodobas> ja sam koristio lavabit ... dok ga nisu pederi ugasili
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam ja, budz0r je
<Mmike> SilverSpace: instaliras povray,. pokrenes ga sa --benchmark, javis rezultate na jebomepas. dodas jos 'uname -a' output i 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Mmike> i onda ja metnem u tablicu
<Mmike> dodobas: ja imam svoj mail server, i da, pila je malo za odzravanje i drkeriranje a'l bar imam mail slozen kako hocu
<Mmike> na googletu, reciom, nemres filtrirat email po headerima
<Mmike> nema te opcije
<dodobas> Mmike: a znam ... imam i ja, ali recimo domena hotosm.org ... je na gmailu ... 
<dodobas> ne mogu bas puno napraviti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha ok
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> Mmike: pa pejstao sam i uname
<Mmike> vileni: pa ne pise tamo distra
<Mmike> dodobas: mosh, forwardiras si sav email s gmaila na svoj mail server
<vileni> Mmike: Linux earthshaker 3.16.0-50-generic #67~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:07:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> vileni: i di tu pise distra? :) 
<Mmike> aha, gle
<Mmike> pise :D
<vileni> pa e :)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> uname -a
<Mmike> Linux mike 3.13.0-67-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 23 13:24:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> meni ne pise
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<vileni> tvoj je bezveze
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni: jel' imas hwe kernel instaliran? 
<vileni> Mmike: nemam pojma
<Mmike> vileni: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-extra
<Mmike> mosh pejstbinat
<Mmike> ili linux-image, jos bolje
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/1w
<Mmike> vileni: a smao linux? 
<vileni> Mmike: kad cemo trziti za disk? :)
<Mmike> vileni: eeee>!
<Mmike> vileni: osh veceras?
<vileni> Mmike: gdje
<Mmike> kakav sam car - jucer na scalewayu odro fino povray i ugasio strojeve skroz
<Mmike> i sad imam rezultate u pimpekatoru
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/3j
<vileni> bojle bi bilo da sam ti dao vpn pristup do stroja
<Mmike> ili samo ssh tunel :)
<Mmike> linux-generic-lts-utopic
<dodobas> gre tunel ... 
<Mmike> tu smo daklem!
<Mmike> ok, /me ne kuzi kaj je HWE kernel
<Mmike> vileni: to si frisko instalirao 14.04, right?
<Mmike> i dobio to?
<dodobas> sto je hwe kernel ?
<Mmike> dodobas: hardware enablement kernel, tak nesh - ideja je da kad instaliras LTS na pocetku dobijes kernel koji je tad bio aktualan. 3 godine kasnije kad taj isti LTS instaliras s tim kernelom sansa je da ce postojat hardver kojeg taj kernel ne kuzi
<Mmike> pa onda instaliras HWE kernel koji to kuzi
<Mmike> al' izgleda da su odustali od naminga, pa sad imas -lst-utopic, -lts-vivid, i te kernele
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sad kopirat od rezultata
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7w@raw
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> nis ja tu ne kuzim 
<Mmike> cekaj, cica, sad cu ja da ti pokazem
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa to je to, sve si dao kaj treba
<SilverSpace> UPOZORENJE: ako idete doktoru obavezno cuvajte racune od participacije i tražite racun 
<SilverSpace> jebo majku svoju stigla ovrha za mamu da nije platila 25kn i sad moramo platiti 380
<SilverSpace> rebro bolnica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je velika fama, hrpetini ljudi je to stiglo
<SilverSpace> hrpu ljudi dobilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: malo pogledaj po fejsbucima tviterima, hrpa ljudi koja nikad nije bila na rebru je to dobila
<SilverSpace> http://radio.hrt.hr/radio-sljeme/clanak/slucaj-kbc-zagreb-i-bez-racuna-se-racuna/105643/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nisi trebao bit na rebru 
<SilverSpace> sa vise ustanova zdrastvenih je to povezano 
<dodobas> Mmike: ahaa, zimku
<SilverSpace> na racunu pise i datum kao kad je dug napravljen, a u to vrijeme sigurno nije mama bila u bolnici 
<SilverSpace> muljaža majke im ga nabijek 
<SilverSpace> vileni: kak si ti brzi od mene :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: on nema unity pokrenut :D
<Mmike> dodobas: erm
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj?
<dodobas> Mmike: failas opako, danas ... :P
<dodobas> e... koje maslinovo ulje kupujete u trgovini, s obzirom da su svi moji OPG proizvodjaci ... presusli
<SilverSpace> da to je to 2618.330
<Mmike> dodobas: niti jedno
<Mmike> dodobas: kupimo na hvaru prek ljeta
<Mmike> dodobas: imam doma jedno 2 litre kaj mi stoji jedno godinu dana, u mraku i to, mislim da je jos ok - osh?
<SilverSpace> uh jeboti zivot da ti jebo sad sam tek u kurcu 
<SilverSpace> stara ostala nepokretna i sad se necu oporaviti godinama 
<dodobas> Mmike: po koliko krznatih zivotinja ?
<Mmike> po nikoliko
<SilverSpace> u bolnici je nece drzat, doma se ne mozemo brinut oko nje 
<Mmike> platis hamburek :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u jebemti :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa kaj bilo staroj/
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jetra otisla 
<Mmike> aiii :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kol'ko je stara majka?
<SilverSpace> 75
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj sad?
<SilverSpace> morat cemo je tu negdje blizu smjestiti na njegu 
<SilverSpace> bas kopam po internetu
<SilverSpace> operacija nikakva ne dolazi u obzir jer vise nemaju sto operirati 
<SilverSpace> samo je jos ljekovi drze na zivotu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a jel' komunikativna?
<SilverSpace> infuzije i transfuzije
<SilverSpace> da jos uvijek 
<SilverSpace> do ponedjeljka je jos hodala i kuhala
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  jebemu sve :/
<pkiller> jeste probavali ovo za mail? https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine
<BotaniCar> ne probavam nista sto nema velik userbase i kakav-tkav support. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve to napravi tvrdoglsvost kaj se nije dala kod doktora. Godinu dana se sestra i ja svađali oko njenog odlaska doktoru 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znam, imam i ja dvoje takvih. 
<Mmike> Majka moja, i ja sam.
<SilverSpace> Franko na engleskom napisao na pitanja Ja sam pametan a na drugo pitanje ali nisam lijep 
<SilverSpace> koji mali bedak
<BotaniCar> "Mmike> Majka moja, i ja sam." #onokad znas svoje slabosti :) 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, imam HP switch vrijedan ~5HRK s lifetime supportom, nekaj ne radi, posaljem ticket bez ikakve nade da ce ga uopce otvoriti, frajer zove na telefon unutar 10 minuta da je u obradi i da oprostim na cekanju ;)
<Mmike> prejebeno mi to kak windowsima 'checking for updates' traje satima :)
<Mmike> doduse, dio problema je i u tome sto se stroj suspenda pa to skuzim tek nakon sat vremena :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to vrijedi samo za tvoje windowse :) 
<BotaniCar> Meni je jebeno kak mi je Win10 zakl'o KVM :) Frajer idla i rosta po disku k'o da nema sutra :) 
<Mmike> win10 tak rade, zaklo bi i fizicki stroj :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mogucno da sam sjebao nesto prebacom na SSD
<BotaniCar> A vec mjesec dana sjedim na ubuntuu i nemam snage rebootati u windowse da restoraju mirror koji su sami strgali, zadnji put kad su to napravili su uspjeli vracati polje koje linux vrati za ~3h - 2 dana :)
<Mmike> dobio sam opomenu od cistoce
<Mmike> 1200 kuna
<Mmike> da nisam platio od 2014 
<Mmike> al' ono, tipa, 2,3, 5, 7, 11 mjesec u 2014 i onda 1, 2, 4 6 i 8 mjesec u 2015toj
<Mmike> brijem da cu ja zaposlit odvjetnicki ured
<Mmike> i poslat ovrhe
<Mmike> onak, na random
<Mmike> pa sta bude, bude
<Mmike> mislmi, ak mogu svi ovi, zakaj nebi ja mogo
<BotaniCar> Ajmo prvo napravit' udrugu nekog generickog imena, pa onda to. Tak' da ljudi ne budu sigurni jesu nam duzni ili ne :)
<Mmike> to je k'o fora iz LockStock?
<Mmike> kad veli lik - napravis sajt i izreklamiras ultra-turbo-super-duper-dildo
<Mmike> $20, diskretna ambalaza, sve pet ovo ono
<Mmike> ekipa ti posalje novce 
<Mmike> i to jos na kompaniju 'mirisljavi stapici d.o.o.', ono, sve diskretno
<Mmike> i onda nakon 2 tjedna im se javis nazad i ispricas se, velis 'jbg, sorry, potraznja velika, nestalo na skladistu, javimo kad ce bit opet'
<Mmike> i posaljes cek sa tih $20
<Mmike> ali s kompanije 'turbo-guzica-penetrator' i na ceku uredno stoji 'povrat sredtava za hibridno seksualno pomagalo za macke i vas odjednom'
<Mmike> i nadas se da vecina ljudi nikad nece unovciti takav cek :)
<BotaniCar> Da !! :) 
<Mmike> Bed je samo sto kod nas cekovi ne pale :)
<Mmike> sam pricao kak me stari zvao neki dan?
<Mmike> da mu ne radi printer na ubuntuu
<Mmike> doso, spojio, upalio, radi
<Mmike> reko, kaj ne radi?
<Mmike> hm, veli on, a skener?
<Mmike> reko, ajmo i to, doso, upalio, radi
<Mmike> i tak :)
<pkiller> a i bed je Å¡to bi se kod nas stvarno i pojebali za tih 20$ a kamoli osramotili u banci
<BotaniCar> pkiller: igras na velike brojeve, sad smo u EU, mozes spamati puno vece trziste :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ga nisi prvo trazio da reproducira problem, dok ga snimas mobitelom ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobra :)
 * BotaniCar to zenici radi :) 
<BotaniCar> Sinek me veseli, imm istu metodologiju, ali on u reproduciranju problema nekad stane i sam se sjeti rjesenja :) 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kaj su njih dva fakat jako urlali onaj dan u Mysticu? :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da su se fakat trudili biti uljudni, garantiram da Filip zna biti glasniji. No, bili su dovoljno glasni da vas ne cujem kaj ti i Vileni pricate stol do. 
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> veli mi zena iz cistoce da oni nemaju nikakav dug od mene evidentiran
<Mmike> i da sam ja nesh krivo dobio
<Mmike> pa odrezat cu si trepavice
<BotaniCar> s/si/im/
<Mmike> di uzimate SSL certove?
<BotaniCar> Issuam si ih sam, ne vjerujem nikom. 
<Mmike> super
<pkiller> self signed su oni sa prekriženim https jelda? :)
<Mmike> bas si pravi, bot :)
<Mmike> selfsigned su oni za koje neznas dal' te netko scama, da :)
<pkiller> najbolje onda da si sam kompajlaš i chromium sa whitelistanim certovima koje sam proizvodiš :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: selfsigned je onaj s prekrizenim https i di ti pise da sam cert issuao ja , a ne neka no-name kompanija. I onda me nazoves i pitas jel to moj cert, a ne scam - jer mozes. Koliko ti treba da dobijes potvrdu autenticnosti od svog omiljenog CA ? 
<BotaniCar> Cijela nisha u kojoj radim vise vjeruje selfsigned certifikatima nego CAima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nadam se da je ovo kaj sad pricas zajebancija :)
<Mmike> pa cu te ignorirat :)
<BotaniCar> Niej zajebancija. Mislim, kaj se CA tice, gle kaj je symantec napravio. 
<Mmike> ne radi se o tome
<BotaniCar> nego ?
<pkiller> ja sam cacert koristio dok sam bio sysadmin, za rdp i exchange
<Mmike> neg se radi da 1001 uredjaj nece radit ako nije sajnano od nekog geotrusta/comoda/thawteya/verisajna/rapidssla/pickekurac
<Mmike> odem s andrijdom na sajt i ovaj kaze 'no can do'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bio sam specifican i rekao da moja nisha tako radi. 
<Mmike> kak da ja korisniku objasnim di mora kliknit i kak da opce provjeri ?
<Mmike> a ak ti steficama objasnjavas kaj i kak
<Mmike> velika je sansa da su te prestale zvat, jer im naporno
<pkiller> Mmike: to to :)
<Mmike> sto znaci da im bilo tko moze uvalit sranje jer ne provjeravaju authenticity
<pkiller> mene su stalno zvali da neki error ima na mejlu
<Mmike> da, nisu ovi savrseni, nikako, i sjebljivi su i sve to
<BotaniCar> O kakvim steficama pricas ? ja imam selfsigned kriptiranu komunikaciju s najvecim retailerima na Kugli :) 
<Mmike> al' sam bar sigurniji
<Mmike> o steficama koje rade u retailerima
<BotaniCar> Nemam kontakta s steficama, mi smo M2M cvjecarna
<BotaniCar> odnosno, poslovno gledano G2B/B2B , steficama slobodno prodaju maglu da je cijeli taj PKI sustav super 
<Mmike> sale: thnx na preporuci :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, PKI sustav je super :) 
<sale> ehlo
<sale> Mmike: trebalo mi je malo vremena da skuzim o cemu pricas :-)
<sale> np :-)
<Mmike> sale: :) samo, brate mili, pa kako to CentOS? :)
<sale> :-D
<sale> neke stvari su usadjene u firmi davno prije nego sto sam stigao :-)
<sale> Mmike: nego, gdje si ti sad?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na kaj to ide tvoje racunalo ? 881.499 CPU-secs
<SilverSpace> na neke opasne droge
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak' racunalo meni, tak' ja vama :) Dajem mu mix speeda i MDMA-e, ubrzano je i voli cijeli svijet
<Mmike> sale: u Zagrebu, shto?
<sale> Mmike: mislim na radno mjesto. Canonical?
<Mmike> sale: yup yup
<Mmike> rekli mi da cu openstack ovo ono, a i dalje mongodb/mysql ovoono
<Mmike> al sta sad :) bar ne gledam gole pimpeke vis e:)
<sale> ahahaha :-)
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1463112
<Mmike> 'cat sitting on keyboard crashses lightdm'
<Mmike> :D:D:D
<Mmike> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3skymv/bug_1463112_cat_sitting_on_keyboard_crashes/
<Mmike> uumret cu :)
<jelly> ha, Treviño je sad u buntu?
<obrut> Mmike: :) "Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users." ... sta su stavljali macke na tastature :)
<Mmike> obrut: kolega koji se bavi desktopom veli da nemre radit na bugu jer nemre reproducirat - on, naime, ima psa
<Mmike> :D
<obrut> kaze kolega da jos ima zeceve da bi napravio test dal se bug trigerira na vise vrsta :)
<BotaniCar> Ovoje gore od crossdistribution buga, crossspecies ! :) 
<Mmike> ipak jesam duzan cistoci, al' sveksup nekih 200 kuna, 2 mjeseca nisam platio 8/2014 i 2/2015
<Mmike> kakvi konji
<BotaniCar> Kaj nisu zakonski obavezni prvo poslati opomenu, a onda ovrsavati ?
<jelly> Mmike: tebi cistoca dolazi kao poseban racun?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je meni doslo iz bolnice i kazu da su poslali, a nije nista stiglo 
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da je to iz doba kad je jos dolazila posebno.
<SilverSpace> to i nama stiglo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a onda ti njima reci da si platio, pa nek' dokazu da nisi :) 
<jelly> valjda im je neko popravio billing :-)
<rut> dd
<BotaniCar> o, (t)rutino ! 
<rut> bas tako . trutina 
<rut> sto ima ?
<rut> kakve si danas imao patnje po werteru ?
<BotaniCar> Primjetio sam da kolegica ima uzasno puno dlaka na donjem dijelu ledja. 
<BotaniCar> Moze li gore ?
<rut> pa kupi joj zilete 
<rut> a to sto joj leda takva ne znaci da je i dolje .. dam se kladit da je dolje ko bebina guza 
<obrut> BotaniCar: mi smo na faksu imali zensku koja je bila skroz dlakava, imala je i dlakava ledja... a furala je s likom koji je bio gori od chewbacce... pa na sami pokusaj vizualizacije njih dvoje u ljubavnom zagrljaju doslo ti zlo
<rut> ima to i prednosti zimi obrut 
<rut> manje grijanje 
<BotaniCar> obrut: lako za to kad se oni isprepletu, ali zamisli postkoitualno rasplitanje :)
<obrut> :P
<BotaniCar> rut: moguce je da si u pravu, znam da je teze obrijati ledja nego jajva :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: ponudi joj da joj ti obrijes ledja
<rut> ma nije moguce nego 101% ..
<BotaniCar> Idem pitat', ako se ne vratim ili sam dobio sexic ili batina. Ako se vratim, lagao sam i nisam pitao :)
<rut> osim ak ta kolegica nema vise od 50 
<BotaniCar> ma , nema ni 30 :)
<rut> ma ko bebina guza .. garantiram BSD-om 
<obrut> rut: znam ja par njih koje imaju vise od 50 i izgledaju bolje neg neke s 30
<rut> obrut znam i ja al muffin mi stvorio sliku da u njegovoj firmi samo babe rade :)
<obrut> rut: kojim BSD-om ? open/net/free/nekimdrugim ?
<rut> pa ne racunam da ima i mladih kolegica
<rut> ma kojim god .. siguran sam da je fina i glatka koza
<rut> kad smo kod bsd-a .. vec godinu i nesto cekam da 915kms updejtaju da bude uporabljiv na haswellu .. 
<rut> konacno je krenulo .. jos samo da 3d akceleraciju srede 
<obrut> ma ja sam za sad odusto od doticnog na workstationima, furam samo na opskurnim strojevima :)
<rut> pricam za free .. ova dva imaju support al ... nemogu ukomponirat na uefi kad nemaju support 
<rut> sve naopako
<obrut> ja obicno koristim free i net... ovisi na cemu i za sto
<rut> net nikad nisam zavrtio .. bas nikad 
<obrut> zadnje sam net instaliro prije dva-tri mjeseca
<obrut> net je super za ozivit stare, pogotovo opskurne kante
<rut> a onda necu ni probavat ..
<obrut> pa nije ogranicen samo za to, mos na njemu bilo sto :)
<obrut> al ak imas opskurnu kantu, s njim imas najvise sanse :)
<rut> mora haswell podrzavat i gnome3 .. sad cemo mi to zguglat
<rut> eto mi zanimacije za vikend .. moze i jedno i drugo .. 
<jelly> još od sandybridge na dalje je intel grafika dovoljno dobra za gnome 3
<rut> nisam imao nikad intelicu do sad .. samo nvidia
<obrut> eh vikend, zena se razbolila, sve ce pokvarit... a lijepo smo se dogovorili :P
<rut> gnome3 je dosao do 3.18 .. sad je tu stalo posto systemd trosi a to je banana na bsd-u .. koji je opce zadnji gnome za linux ?
<obrut> eh systemd, bas prije pol sata napisah jedan .service file :P
<rut> netrosim ga nigdje pa .. jos zadas me ne zanima :)
<rut> https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports-gnome/tree/gnome-3.18/sysutils/loginkit 
<rut> to ce zamjenit vjerovatno systemd
<jelly> pa systemd-logind nije neki strah, a ostalo se ne mora koristit
<jelly> tako ubuntuti rade prije nego su presli 100% na systemd
<rut> pa kazem to ce se koristit da bi pratili portanje gnometa
<jelly> treba javit onim devuan mamlazima koji se boje systemda ko djavo krsta
<jelly> aha, vec imaju loginkit zapakiran
<rut> one network didi midi su na samom startu gnometa 3 izbacene .. i eto radi super 
<rut> sto ce mi glupi nm da mi sve sjebe
<jelly> network-manager nisam nikad volio, zasto mi gasis mrezu kad se izlogiram wtf
<rut> to ja gasim i brisem na svakom tutacu .. za nedaj boze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda bi valjalo de-topicnut' mandarine
<jelly> da
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> neda mi
<BotaniCar> Kad nisi/nemas majmuna 
<jelly> @
<BotaniCar> Eo, da ti jelly  :)
<jelly> na
<BotaniCar> https://kapitalac.wordpress.com/2015/11/13/hocu-bruto-placu-na-ruke/ #nemoj da ne'ko nije glas'o, odmah cu znati da ste nezaposleni ili radite u banci :)
<BotaniCar> s/i/ili/ # vele da mozes biti ne-pre-zaposlen i raditi u banci :D
<jobenty> pozdrav evo mene opet
<BotaniCar> Dosao si javiti da sve radi i da smo fantasticna pomoc, te da nas sve zelis nahraniti pecenim mesom i/ili pohanim sirom ?
<jobenty> prema tutorialu http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/877 sam promjenio nativnu rezoluciju 1920x1080 u 1600x900. najprije u linux mint 17.2 mate a potom sam probao isto u linux mint 17.2 cinamon
<jobenty> BotaniCar: ma ne opet sam uletio u probleme
<jelly> nista od mesa :-\
<jobenty> nakon što sam to učinio u MATE sve je bilo OK. P a reko zašto ne bi radilo i u CINAMON
<jobenty> i sad
<jobenty> BotaniCar: ok ok navrati na slavonsku Å¡unku mogao bih ovih dana jednu izrezat
<jobenty> i sad kad sam ponovo instalirao cinamon nisam morao mjenjati fajl xorg.conf nego sam samo dodao u izbornik display tu novu rezoluciju
<jobenty> to su ona prva dva koraka iz tutoriala
<jobenty> nakon toga činilo se da je sve uredu i dobio sam rezoluciju 1600x900 na monitoru
<jobenty> ali kad sam restartao računalo
<jobenty> nestale su sve rezolucije iz display izbornika i dobio sam software renderning
<jobenty> ubacio sam stick i podigo live cinamon
<jobenty> pa sam opet restaratao računalo
<jobenty> i sad imam nativnu rezoluciju ali opet nema te 1600x900
<jobenty> kad sam restaratao računalo dobio sam obavijest o grešci 
<jobenty> evo to je greška
<jobenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247847/
<jobenty> smijem li obrisati taj fajl xorg.conf
<jobenty> jesam li njega kreirao dok sam radio po tutorijalu ili je taj fajl tu bio i prije
<jobenty> i gdje je ovo
<jobenty> ovo /etc/X11/
<jobenty> taj fajl na kraju tutoriala iskopiram tu
<jobenty> pa me zanima gdje bi to bilo
<jobenty> sad imam nekih obaveza ali javim se čim stignem
<obrut> nego drugovi, kod koga kupujete domene ? :)
<jelly> na placu imam lika... cigarete, petarde, domene
<Mmike> obrut, botanicar ne kupuje domene, on sve ima na privatnim IPjevima sa lokalnim PKIjem
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hlFemRA8MI
<obrut> meni su te brojke i slova bile zakon :)
<jelly> ha, andreas vollenweider u pozadini
<obrut> ima i ova https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUWTyeqqvj4 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: i sigurno ti se zena nece ljutiti ?
<vileni> Mmike: evo ti jos jedan http://jebo.me/pas/22
<Mmike> dodobas, ne
<Mmike> dodobas, nece nit znat
<Mmike> vileni, kul!
<vileni> Mmike: i dalje je sporiji od i7 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sutra onda nekad ? da naletim ?
<Mmike> dodobas, moze, mogu ga mozda uzet jer valjda idem s detetom u maksimir ili nekud
<Mmike> mogo bi i diskove vilenom uzeti
<dodobas> oko kojeg sata?
<Mmike> izmedju 9 i 11
<Mmike> i onda iza 15
<Mmike> neznam :D
<dodobas> a ja imam potencijalno taksiranje oko 14h ...
<dodobas> a da te ja nazovem oko 9 pa da vidimo ? :)
<jobenty> nitko ništa???
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<vileni> Mmike: kad to
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim da nista sutra od mene, moram u Rijeku :/
<Mmike> moram na sprovod
<Mmike> eventualno popodne kad se vratim
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/odvjetnici-kbca-zagreb-masovno-salju-i-naplacuju-opomene/855717.aspx
<jobenty> HEEEELP
<jobenty> ima li koga?
<jobenty> Može li netko pomoći?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<jobenty> hmm
<SilverSpace> loše loše za EU #paris
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-14
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> hello Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/qnap-dva-kucna-mrezna-diska-podrskom-android/148149.aspx
<SilverSpace> zanimljivi uređaji 
<Vlado9A3CY> bok SilverSpace ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ponekad ne shvacam cemu bi mi u praksi mogli posluziti takvi ili slicni uredjaji ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda u nekoj firmi za pospremanje podataka ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali kod mene doma, ne znam
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda bih pokazao interes kada bi ti uredjaji mogli umjesno mene nacijepati drva za ogrijev... i posloziti na hrpu blizu ulaznih vrata :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh u kuhinju... see you all later, have a great day
<obrut> jos nisi nacijepao drva ? :) a zima kuca :)
<obrut> ja to rijesio jos u ljeto :)
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 67%; Pressure: 30.30in / 102.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 1 min, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 38°F / (1 more message)
<jelly> i nije neka zima, 19°C u studenom
<obrut> e pa mora da bude zimi zima jer sad kad se nakupovo sraubi da mi bude toplo, e pa nebude :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesu tovote?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesu gotove?
<obrut> sshd[21999]: Invalid user jesus from 221.194.57.246
<obrut> svatko se pokusava ulogirat na kantu...
<jelly> sva sreca pa je lakse prek vode hodati nego se ulogirat na ssh
<Mmike> vileni, daj opet onaj pastebin, stavio si da vrijedi valjda 10 minuta, i sad ga vise nemam :/
<vileni> Mmike: stavio sam da vrijedi 1 dan
<vileni> morat cu opet benchmarkat :)
<Mmike> vileni, stavi, brate, da vrijedi 4 mjsca :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa da netko vidi to!
<Mmike> vileni, gnupgenkriptaj pa to jebomepasni
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> Mmike: bi, da znam to koristiti :)
<Mmike> vileni, http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> trivijalno je :)
<Mmike> kubuntu 14.04, kde 4.13.3
<Mmike> krivo
<vileni> Mmike: za to ti moram dati svoj public key? tj ti meni svoj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nisi imao kaj gledat sve po starom 
<SilverSpace> sutra u 17h onak radi razonode pogledat
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: uređaj je zanimljiv ako imas više racunala pa ti je na svim dostupno 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je da se moze spojiti i na tv
<SilverSpace> ja imam tako slozeno na routeru disk na openwrt
<SilverSpace> usb disk*
<SilverSpace> ovo je onak malo elegantnije ustekas i vozis
<SilverSpace> uh od kada to nisam updejtao router https://openwrt.org/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-15
<Mmike> vileni, ne, moras mi dat key/kljuc/sifru za to odkriptirat (tj, ja tebi)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sto problema
<nicols> jutro!
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro nicols ... SilverSpace ... i svi ostali
<dodobas> jutro
<dodobas> Mmike: punk
<Mmike> dodobas, pon-h-ga
<Mmike> dodobas, ic cu u sesvete vjerojatno popodne pa mozemo se nac nekud?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<dodobas> ja sam na faksu, s autom ...
<vileni> ja isto idem popodne u sesvete :)
<Mmike> vileni, kajsh tma? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: opet sprovod ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ne :)
<Mmike> ovaj mjesec sam bio na 3 sprovoda :(
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj moreš
<vileni> Mmike: brat zivi tamo, ima rodjendan pa idemo na rucak
<SilverSpace> rucak
<Mmike> vileni, de ti je onaj virt-install oneliner koji si jednom imao?
<Mmike> jebogaopenvdaga jebo!
<dodobas> openv ?
<Mmike> openvswitch
<dodobas> ne ide coursera, bas a ?
<nicols> zijev!
<Mmike> krzra!
<Mmike> dodobas, si vidio da ce pg dobit parallel seq scan?
<dodobas> odavna... :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovo? http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace> jebo f1
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka
<jelly> hm, stigla je i meni opomena od cistoce, i gle stvarno nisam platio 2015-01, al zasto su poslali samo cistocu a ne i sve ostalo sa zajednicke uplatnice?
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je di je nestala ta uplatnica
<SilverSpace> jelly: to ti je uplatnica dok je jos sve bilo odvojeno 
<SilverSpace> i poslje nisu htjeli primiti tu uplatnicu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jok, imam zajednicke uplatnice od prije 2013
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> mi znamo tocno gdje je taj dug i zasto
<jelly> tko su to "mi" :-D
<jelly> placam uvijek preko netbankinga i mogu pretraziti po opisu koji sam upisem, tako da znam da nisam platio taj mjesec (well, sad kad sam pogledao znam ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: mi doma :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc6i5syh.html
<SilverSpace> novi nuc
<SilverSpace> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/products-overview.html
<SilverSpace> lijepo ali skupo 
<jelly> nego, jesi kad otvorio kutiju od NUC-a 
<vileni> ja jesam
<jelly> ti suti :-)
<vileni> :)
<vileni> na bivsem poslu je jedna cijela ucionica puna nuceva
<vileni> neznam jesu li uzeli i neki kensington lock
<jelly> citam neki dan onaj blog, informaticara starog kova (netko ga je linkao tu djava ga odnio)
<jelly> i istu foru s kutijom koja je tamo prodana, je meni lik kod kojeg sam kupovao laptop prodao
<jelly> necu sad spoilat ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam ??
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako hoces biti spoilan, http://informaticar.eu/231-informaticka-majica/ skrolaj dole do slika 
<jelly> upozoren si :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) to sam vec citao 
<jelly> onda si vec spojlan
<SilverSpace> idem spatž
<SilverSpace> zijevam od jutra
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly> noć!
<Mmike> ,ater
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, dosada bila?
<Mmike> nisam gledo
<Mmike> prva utrka ove sezone
<Mmike> totalno sam izgubio volju
<Mmike> kak' sam krenuo jos ce mi slijedeci auto biti Ford :)
<vileni> don't do it
<vileni> there's still hope
<Mmike> natocio sam jucer na croduxu kad sam isao doma onaj njihov extra-super-duper 100 oktanski bemzin
<Mmike> i cini mi se da mi auto sad trosi vise :) bar po kompjuktoru u autu
<Mmike> jel' ima to smisla? :)
<Mmike> vileni, kak' bilo na rostacu?
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sutra nosim fruteke sa sobom pa se vidmio na nekim burgatorima?
<vileni> Mmike: a onako, srneci gulas, cheesecake, madjarica i to :)
<vileni> lezerno
<vileni> ja sam si natocio 95 najjeftiniji, auto ide, all is good
<Mmike> nije bilo drugog, a putnokompjuter je vec 40km govorio da imam benzina za jos 0km
<dodobas> Mmike: izvedivo, bit cu s autom ... ili moramo negdje gdje mogu stici pjesice
<Mmike> sutra ce bit lijep dan pa mozemo i u tkalcu van sjest, recimo
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/profesionalni-laptop-lenovo-thinkpad-x201-docking-oglas-14068368
<Mmike> ja bi ovo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-w520-oglas-5353279
<Mmike> al' lik ne zeli spustiti cijenu nit malo
<Mmike> pa brijem da cu u amerk'i kupit 
<Mmike> za 2 mjeseca
<jelly> eh, zadar
<jelly> to mi je isto ko i pula, da nisam slucajno vec bio tamo ne bi kupio
<vileni> ovaj a onu "podnu" bateriju
<vileni> kaze 24h ali mislim da je 12-16 bilo deklarirano
<jelly> sa windowsima mozda i je 24h, al za linuxe manje
<vileni> ja bi uzeo taj, ali sad 6 mjeseci ne smijem nista kupovati :)
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> Mmike: to je grozno preskupo
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jelly, velim liku, 3k kuna, aaaaaaaajde 3500 ako je bas jako ocuvan, aaaaaaaaaaaaaajde i 4k ak neznam kaj
<Mmike> veli meni lik 'lol'
<Mmike> reko, ok, tvoja roba, tvoja cijena :)
<Mmike> ja moram kupit batreriju jos jednu za X220
<Mmike> onaj moj lik od kojeg sam kupio bateriju za T520 veli da cu ovu cekat 4 mjeseca
<Mmike> valjda dok ju napravi doma, kajjaznam
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-14
<pav> jutar
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> https://www.originalgrain.com/products/chrono-ebony-black-steel
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i nije nesto 
<BotaniCar> uzorak drveta na satu ? Uzas
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: yep
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha, vic :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ček jel rubalj il rublja
<jelly> ili Rubelj
<Vlado9A> nema veze koji je, bitno da je grill :D
<SilverSpace> grll
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> girl
<jelly> girl grill
<Mmike> RUBLJA!
<Mmike> perlica rublja!
<jelly> za pranje novaca
<Mmike> perilica rubalja?
<SilverSpace> praonica rubalja
<BotaniCar> Pita me zena kakvu cu pizzu, rek'o - veliku ; velio ona "mijesanu, i da lize prije i poslije?" :) Rek'o, bravo bratesestrozeno :) 
<Mmike> kaj? :D
<BotaniCar> Ma, delam, a ona je doma i ne kuha joj se :) 
<BotaniCar> I stvar zavrsila u perverznim vodama :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu perverzno?
<jelly> lize = grize ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: fino ce bit ti doma kad dodje sh
<BotaniCar> Joj, da znas kak mi je i inace fino doma, doselil bi mi se :) 
<SilverSpace> Naime, od sutra je na većini prometnica obavezna zimske oprema. Kazna za nepoštivanje ovog važnog sigurnosnog propisa je 700 kuna
<SilverSpace> lance u gepek ako nemate zimske gume
<vileni> ako nemate zimske, ostanite doma i ustedite darwinu posao
<BotaniCar> Ako nemate ni zgume ni lance, idite se vozit' nakon 9 , genetski bazen ce vam biti zahvalan.
<BotaniCar> *genski, whatevah
<Mmike> zakaj nakon 9?
<vileni> jel znate koga da bi developao magento?
<obrut> znam ja jednog koji vozi onak, mnogo fin model BMW-a (ne znam koji jebiga, ne kuzim se u aute) i kuka kad treba mijenjat gume, skupo mu
<obrut> bio sam pristojan pa mi nisam nista rekao, jebiga, bio mi kolega na poslu
<hrvojem> vileni, koliko znam inchoo se time bavi, ili trazis nekog za firmu?
<vileni> hrvojem: imamo jednog klijenta koji muku muci sa indijcima
<vileni> pa sam mislio da exportamo nekog naseg umjesto indijca
<vileni> indijac je prije 18 dana nesto sjebao u git merge i od tad rucno editira po serveru
<vileni> ali si je napravio backup konfiguracije u .txt
<hrvojem> :)
<vileni> i file je world readable
<vileni> ako znas path
<vileni> a tamo su informacije o bazama i siframa
<vileni> dakle trazi se netko sa tragovima iq-a
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nakon 9 sam siguran da je mali u vrticu a ja u firmi, pa nek' se razbijaju do mile volje 
<obrut> BotaniCar: a ak teta iz vrtica djecu vodi na neku predstavu ?
<BotaniCar> To obicno najave i moram potpisati, uz to se voze u autobusu pa je razumna sansa da djecici ne bu nikaj ako se kolidiraju s debilom 
<obrut> nego, jesam li vec pricao da su windowsi smece ? :P
<obrut> ak enableam hyper-v features, prilikom pokretanja virtualbox virtualke dobim BSOD :P
<obrut> naravno, enableao sam to uz par drugih featurea pa nisam odmah povezao u cemu je problem
<obrut> sad sam to disejblo, virtualke rade, ali vise ne radi host-only networking :P
<obrut> za popizdit
<obrut> ja sam fakat mislio da su u zadnjih 10 godina (otkad sam ja valjda zadnji put pokrenuo windowse) rijesili neke stvari
<Mmike> obrut: windoze su ti host ili guest u vboxu?
<SilverSpace> lol ovaj Pernar nije normalan
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> DJESWI PAVU
<Mmike> SilverSpace: debilko :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj je sad napravio?
<pav> oj Mmike 
<pav> eto me na cugi
<Mmike> kaj se pije?
<pav> Grimbergen
<pav> toceni
<pav> i trazim dije hash key na ovom bedastom keyboardu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: citao
<Mmike> kreten
<pav> Mmike: os svratit ?
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-bigger/prijenosnici-dijelovi/panti-hinge-skare-sarke-laptop-ili-moze-ovako-slika-55499285.jpg
<Mmike> pav: na malti sam :)
<Vlado9A> pa kaj delas tam? :)
<Vlado9A> slusas radio 101 :D
<jelly> mali ali vredan
<jelly> ne "malti ali vredan"
<Mmike> idem jest! :)
<jelly> Mmike: i jel za kupanje dole
<Vlado9A> dobar tek :)
<Vlado9A> sad bu rekel da je on na sjevernom dijelu otoka, a tamo je hladno za kupanje :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi kupio kratke hlace :)
<jelly> > prodajem divlju svinju oko 100 kg staru oko 1,5 god da se podragat pomalo pitoma
<jelly> njuskalo zna bit zabavno
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0d/b3/ea/0db3ea2f4387c91aca342f171f90668b.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.rollapp.com/app/gimp
<obrut> Mmike: windoze su host
<obrut> SilverSpace: oduvijek sam volio luk i strijele :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jelda :)
<Hrki> jelly: na koji tocno freenode se ti spajas?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-15
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> Hrki: standardni dns round-robin, irc.freenode.net
<jelly> pa koji uleti
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> obrut: RTFM. Pise ti da hyper-v rola i virtualbox/vmware ne idu na istoj kanti u isto vrijeme. Pravo je cudo da ti je dozvolio da inejblas rolu. 
<obrut> ok, ne moze u isto vrijeme... al da se skrse windowsi ?
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAALE LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUJA
<BotaniCar> obrut: pa,da, oce se skrsit kad upogois stvar koja se naslanja na kernel, a u konfliktu je s necim 
<BotaniCar> Velim, pitanje je kak si dosao do tag da ti da da ukljucis rolu 
<obrut> nista, isao ukljucit nesto drugo i vidim hyperv, reko mozda cu to isprobat i ukljucio :P
<obrut> otkud bi ja znao da ce to krsit cijelis sitem kad pokrenem vbox virtualku :P
<BotaniCar> nish te ja ne krivim , osim za necitanje. Windowsi su krivi kaj su ti inejblali rolu. 
<BotaniCar> sad sam na serveru probao, uredno odbije 
<obrut> al fakat, gdje bi ja to trebao kao procitat ? :)
<obrut> instalirao sam virtualbox, radio s njim
<obrut> isao inejblat telnet, vidim hyperv i u tom trenutku sam se trebao upitati: ajde, idem uzeti dokumentaciju (od cega ?) i provjertiti da li ce se windowsi krsiti ako ukljucim hyperv ? :P
<obrut> na linuxu se ne krsi nista ako imam i virtualbox i kvm/qemu i bogtepitajstotrece
<obrut> vjerujem da se ne krsi niti na jednom drugom normalnom OS-u
<BotaniCar> Da, kruskama nikad ne moram pljuckati kostice k'o lubenici ! 
<obrut> upravo sam vidio frajera kako neke pizdarije iz kavo-automata pere na wc-u :P
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> nadam se u umivaoniku u WC prostoru, a ne u skoljci :D
<obrut> a taman sam htio ic po kavu nakon pisanja
<obrut> pa je, u umivaoniku, al svejedno
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? Ako je sve OK, WC bi ti morao biti cisci od ureda
<SilverSpace> yep
<hbogner> umivaonik je cisci od sudopera
<SilverSpace> vodi ih sve sef u Amsterdam http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/seksisticki-komentar-u-dnevniku-htva-decke-ce-motivirati-komadi/932003.aspx
<SilverSpace> jaj van na zimu 
<obrut> cisci je dok cistacica njega ne opere krpama s kojima pere i pod (i to sam vidio, al u bivsoj firmi) :)
<BotaniCar> velim ako je sve u redu, ti znas stanje na terenu. 
<Vlado9A> vani nije za biti bez kape :)
<jelly> akoj' zima, nije lav!
<vileni> obrut: sigurno ovo da ne se ne tuku virtualbox i kvm? ja se sjecam da sam imao nekih problema s tim
<BotaniCar> Hey baby , wanna see a hard drive ?
<BotaniCar>  It's only micro when it's soft :) 
<vileni> prilika za kolekcionare http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/nissan-sunny-1.6-slx-oglas-20823148
<vileni> i hdz supportere jel
<BotaniCar> jelly: back to ~2012 , sad sam se sjetio da si linkao ovo :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jebena
<obrut> vileni: siguran sam da ne skrse linux
<obrut> mogu se tuci, ali da mi OS krepa, to mi nije normalno
<vileni> obrut: da
<vileni> ali mislim da ne rade istovremeno iako se mogu instalirati istovremeno
<BotaniCar> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CxP49_MXgAAORzy.mp4
<vileni> aws je malo potrgan
<hbogner> vileni, jekl i tebi aws jucer/danas radi probleme?
<jelly> == MANDARINE https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ex-JHpVqVOn0VhxhGW48nW18C_-xA8jelZd6UGDiCfA/edit?usp=sharing ==
<vileni> hbogner: danas im se potrgao site za login, krivi certifikati i slicno
<vileni> jucer ga nisam puno koristio
<hbogner> meni su jucer u 16 najavili maintenance i od onda su stvari krenule nizbrdo
<SilverSpace> tako to biva :)
<BotaniCar> Manđarine! To 
<Mmike> jelly: moze ponkas?
<Mmike> jelly: u subotu se tek vracam u dezelu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu ti ja pokupit' 
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj nadimci nemaju FB linkove ? bas bi stalkao Paulinu - sjajno ime :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, mosh, ak se dogovorite ranije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni odgovara i petak, pa kak dzeliju bude zgodnije. Cemo vidimo kad se ocituje.
<SilverSpace> bemti minus na racunu 
<SilverSpace> nikako se izravnati 
<SilverSpace> uvijek neki kufer
<SilverSpace> nenadani
<BotaniCar> To se bar lako rijesi, trazi povisicu :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15036623_1232535663456400_8731683240146037701_n.jpg?oh=011544e5e1dd6104d1038771a92c8d34&oe=588E5B9D
<BotaniCar> #standardcat
<BotaniCar> #cat5cable
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> je menu uvijek skinu nikad nece povisiti
<BotaniCar> Znam, sprdam se , a nije smijesno
<obrut> SilverSpace: e jebiga, losa ti je firma :P
<obrut> (slazem se da nije smjesno)
<BotaniCar> Da, svi vele da je Drzava losa firma :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: krivo... drzava je losa :)
<SilverSpace> ee
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> ja relativno ima dobru placu prije mirovine
<BotaniCar> Da se tvornica-dvije otvore kod nas, ne bi ti ni sad bilo loshe :( 
<jelly> ili da penzici mogu raditi 2-3 sata na dan a da i dalje primaju penziju
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam stava da se od penzije mora moc prezivjet, inace opet imamo granulaciju na radno sposobne penzionere i sve one druge. 
<jelly> al opet, prezivljavat i prezivjet nije isto, a bolje da se ima neka zanimacija
<BotaniCar> Slazem se.
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/magazin/452642/Valentino-Rossi-ritnuo-nogom-navijacicu-i-sada-mu-prijeti-tuzba.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU0Ypufo6BM
<datase> YouTube: Yello - Oh Yeah (Official Video) HD Original - 0:03:07 - 1543144 views - 12817 likes / 213 dislikes
 * Mmike slusa, OPET, o ipv6 
<Mmike> nikak da to dodje vise
<obrut> Mmike: gdje slusas ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: ma na poslu, tu, na Malti smo svi, sprint, jel
<obrut> i ne znam sto cekas.. ja evo u firmi na laptopu imam ipv6, imam ga doma nativno na adsl-u i moji vps-ovi imaju ipv6, dakle tu je :)
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host pornhub.com
<Mmike> pornhub.com has address 31.192.120.36
<Mmike> obrut: btw, meni tmobile neda ipv6
<Mmike> plus, brate mili sto je to komplikovano
<obrut> sto je je, dok pornjava nije na ipv6, ko da i ne postoji :)
<jelly> Mmike: host naredba ionako laze
<jelly> ponekad
<jelly> dig rulz
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> dig pornhub.com @8.8.8.8 | grep -v \; | grep -v ^$
<Mmike> pornhub.com.		57	IN	A	31.192.120.36
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> dig youporn.com @8.8.8.8 | grep -v \; | grep -v ^$
<Mmike> youporn.com.		209	IN	A	31.192.116.24
<jelly> dig +short 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly++
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao google duo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaje to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: video pozivi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: android app
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam probao, bas bi mogao :) 
<Mmike> obrut: predavanje sad drzi (nastavak o ipv6) lik koji je ko-autorao avahi s lennartom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: za to mi treba gmail opet
<Mmike> jebo ih
<Mmike> ne zelim to
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Mmike> brado cerve curbutur!
<Vlado9A> lol
<Mmike> prednost dockera je sto nemam /usr i /var/cache i 101 sranje 505 puta po strojevima
<Mmike> toliko nepotrebnog sranja za backupirat
<ivoks> zato imas snapd
<Mmike> tek tad cu imat sranja
<Mmike> libc6 na 606 mjesta :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> ili kaj vec :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel ubuntu zmrđao /lib u /usr/lib ili nije još?
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/79/1b/d3/791bd345a80c6b70da4e62908d676948.jpg
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> e malo ot pa ak neko zna: kak funkcioniraju ti elektorski glasovi i americi?? ako su elektori bitni, zakaj uopce ljudi glasaju?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-16
<pav> pff salmonela na policama a ljudi nisu bili upozoreni?
<pav> i još se ne zna koji je bio trgovaćki lanac...
<pav> fino yammat.fm praši
<pav> samo kaj možda nije istina ;p
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/IOBEypH.png # rocket surgery ! 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaskas za vremenom :) http://research.dyn.com/2007/04/ipv6-is-for-porn/
<Mmike> zanimljivo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak se temperature na Malti krecu ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://bfy.tw/8nEG
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> boli me kurac kaj internet misli kolika je temperatura. Jel se znojis ? 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: prezakon :) isprobam cim dodjem doma (iako tu u firmi imam ipv6, nekak mislim da ne bi bilo pametno...)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: postano je 2007 :( No vjerujem da i danas ima toga 
<obrut> nema
<obrut> nema uopce AAAA record :P
<obrut> steta... stigo bi se zabavit prije nego sto zena dodje s treninga :)
<Mmike> jucer sam slusao o cudama s ipv6
<Mmike> posebne fe80 adrese 
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<BotaniCar> Cuj, takve inicijative ne umiru, samo mijenjaju URL-ove :) Triba trazit' :) 
<Mmike> pa potreba za stavljanjem bridgea u samou ipadresu za neke kurce
<Mmike> pa autokonfiguracija za koju treba priprema
<Mmike> pa u tri pizde materine s tim svim :)
<Mmike> nije nit cudo da nije zazivjelo jos :)
<dodobas> danas sam poceo koristiti tmux kao primarni 'window' manager ... baby steps ..
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas negdje slideshare te prezentacije ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nekud da
<Mmike> dodobas++ bravo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moram pitat lika dal' hoce/smije to stavit da je javno
<BotaniCar> Aj fala, necem davat' dalje, za samoedukativne svrhe :*
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema nist pametno unutra, tbh :)
<Mmike> \sam da je to sve jos veci mess :)
<Mmike> ipv6por.com ne posotji?
<dodobas> Mmike: al naravnom, kako spada ... a ne one ctrl+a sheme ...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i malo je bolje nego nista, online mogu naci samo hrpe trkeljanja, ako se covjek time bavi vjerojatno cu iz tri slajda nauciti vise nego iz dokumentacije :)
<BotaniCar> Sto me sjetilo da imam onaj hurricaneov IPv6 certifikat :) Znalac sam, jel :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: kak to mislis - ctrl-b
<Mmike> ?:)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neces, to i hocu rec :)
<BotaniCar> ahh :( 
<BotaniCar>  "Using "OpenSSL 1.0.2-chacha (1.0.2i-dev)" " # čaća se vraća !
<Mmike> cacha!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas plesati cha cha ? 
<Mmike> recimo :)
<Mmike> ucila me zena
 * BotaniCar ne zna :( 
<BotaniCar> A zena mi je sa u stanju da ne bumo tak brzo na chaganje :( 
<Mmike> a cuj
<Mmike> mos samnom :D :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koliko jos?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne pusti me zena samog/s deckima, veli da mi pimpek viri van kad pricam o plesanju :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tko ce ga znat' , s Filipom sam naucio da je tolerancija kod definiranja datuma visoka. Due date je ~07.01. 
<jelly> znaci, "prvo dijete u 2017"
<BotaniCar> :) Filip mi se pozuril mjesec dana :) 
<BotaniCar> Tak da .. 
<BotaniCar> nego, jelly mandarinke u petak na standardnoj devi^Hlokaciji ? 
<pav> ajme hetzner support nakon punog mjeseca
<pav> to bi trebalo zakonom zabraniti
<pav> nema slike na KVMu sve virtualke rade, a Michael trabunja o resetu servera
<pav> pa uf!
<BotaniCar> paste it or it didn't
<pav> BotaniCar: here?
<BotaniCar> jebo.me/pas :)
<pav> Dear Client,
<pav> As requested, we have connected a LARA remote console to your server.
<jelly> LARA!
<BotaniCar> <3 LARA ( cigarete, ako se tko sjeca )
<jelly> ne, sjecam se LD57
<ivoks> Local Access = Remote Access
<ivoks> LARA
<jelly> sad si mi sve reko :-)
<pav> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<pav> maestralno
<jelly> http://secanja.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/kutija-ld-cigarete.jpg
<pav> Svi se zovu Michae, samo su im prezimena različita LOL
<pav> i tko je lizzi sa #android?
<pav> heavy PMS LOL
<BotaniCar> PAV , kaj znaci "kunde account" ? 
<pav> ah
<pav> kudde je username
<pav> uvijek
<pav> treba znat Å¡vapski za to
<jelly> kunde?
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw
<jelly> to sam vidio negdje na mom control panelu za $2 vps
<jelly> "kundenservice" ima u imenu domene, cini mi se
<BotaniCar> Jednom mi je samo ta LARA trebala, i carica je, spasila me ( jednom kad sam pogodio kombinaciju browsera i plugina koji rade )
<jelly> kaeto, IP KVM?
<BotaniCar> Taknekaj 
<BotaniCar> The remote consoles are called "LARA". This term comes from the name of the original remote consoles that were offered. While they have since been upgraded by more modern solutions, the name has been kept.
<jelly> jebga kad imaju absolutno najeftiniji hardver, ni ipmi ni drac ni alom ni klun
<jelly> ni nogice
<BotaniCar> Ako je BIOS-level KVM, fucka mi se kak radi :) 
<jelly> ak radi, da
<jelly> ak ne moras imat tri verzije jave i IE8 :-)
<BotaniCar> "In case you do not have java installed on your computer you will need to do that first. " << kad vec pitas, naravno da LARA-java nikad nije latest-java-koju-sad-koristim
<jelly> baš sam danas opet skidao zadnju javu 6 i 7
<jelly> oracle ima zakrpane verzije i toga ali samo za cu$$tomere
<jelly> jer naravno da se prastari sustavi ne mogu spajati na, npr. debian 8 apache ssl, koji ima 2048bit dhparams bla kenj sikjuriti
<BotaniCar> Prastari sustavi koji poznaju SSL su dasak svjezeg zraka naspram onog kaj ja trosim :) AS2 anyone ? :D
<jelly> nadam se da taj AS2 kua tuneliras kroz neki ipsec ili openvpn
<BotaniCar> Jok, ne bi druga strana znala to hendlat  :) Ali, hej, pa promet je enkapsuliran :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima to svoj kriptosh-drkosh 
<BotaniCar> Zvalo me neki dan u panici da kaj mi je s certifikatima, ispostavilo se da druga strana tiho krepucne ako je "jaci" od 128b 
<jelly> čitao sam neki dan kako su banke u USA rješavale, tamo nemaju centralni sustav, pa su se likovi jos donedavno sa koferima transakcija nalazili po parkinzima aerodroma i sl i razmjenjivali kofere 
<BotaniCar> E, to je taj nivo. Tak mi zivimo u nishi s kojom se jabavim :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fkqyNkC5DQ
<datase> YouTube: Hover Camera Passport - Self-Flying Camera On Sale Now - 0:01:59 - 771751 views - 891 likes / 89 dislikes
<jelly> jel datase zna dejlimoušn?
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk6xls_fit-zvoni-telefon-1989_music
<jelly> ne zna, al ionako se vidi url
<BotaniCar> HA ! Flawlesly sam prebacio s https://youtu.be/G6sGfUnOqhY na ovo tvoje ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Motörhead - The Watcher - 0:04:29 - 31247 views - 194 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> In other news: Snoop dogg didnt go to high school, he went to school high.
<Mmike> kad su mandarke?
<pav4211> Mmike: misliš mandrake LOL
<Mmike> mandarke
<Mmike> mandarinke
<Mmike> mandarinchice
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha :) 
<BotaniCar> ja sam isto pit'o pa me jelly odignorirao
<jelly> piše sve na excelici
<jelly> to jest ne znamo još jel petak ili pondeljak
<SilverSpace> u prvi mah mislio da je fotka a ono iz igre http://www.bug.hr/_cache/b86f6e2279d558042ca514439eb041ef.b37a0e8c504258d614b26eb393b2bdd8.jpg
<jelly> "prešano u jugotonu" http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qwfzm_boa-svi-tvoji-poljupci-1990_music
<vileni> Mmike: hrvojem: jel ima query_response_time_stats kakav performance penalty ako ga ukljucim?
<vileni> mislim, da je primjetan
<Mmike> vileni: pojma, nisam nikad to koristio
<Mmike> pt-query-digest i rokaj po log fajlu
<vileni> Mmike: pa bas to zelim izbjeci :)
<Mmike> zakaj?
<vileni> zato sto onda ja moram klijentu citati sto mu ne valja sa infrastrukturom, i onda me ne slusa
<vileni> instalirao sam si https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-monitoring-and-management/architecture.html
<vileni> i sad ima sve grafove osim ovih sto bi htjeli query_response_time_stats
<Mmike> vileni: pojma :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: u svakom slucaju ovdje i "petak" i "ponedjeljak" znaci kad se lik doci s kombijem/autom ispred firme, a ne kad bumo se mi nasli u mirageu
<Mmike> vileni: science fiction mi je to sve, nisam nikad to koristio. Stovise, mislim da za sebe ne bih nikad to koristio, logovi + pt-query-digest je tocno ono sto mi treba
<jelly> BotaniCar, Mmike: naravno, idealno bi (za mene) bilo da svi dodju tad, pa da ne moram cuvati 100 kila mandarina doma jos dan-tri, ali...
<vileni> Mmike: vizualizacija je ponekad jako zgodna :)
<vileni> sad vizualno znam da im je baza fubar
<vileni> sto sam prije znao samo iz logova
<Mmike> jelly: ja nemrem u petak, ak BotaniCar moze uzet moje, onda eto.
<Mmike> jelly: ja mogu u ponedjeljak
<jelly> nod
<Mmike> vileni: pa munin grafici? ima super mysql plugina koji ti jako dobro pokazuju stvari
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali ovo je jos bolje
<vileni> samo zajebanije za podesiti
<Mmike> pa ne vidim korist
<Mmike> u odnosu na munin
<Mmike> jer ne znas koji i kakvi kveriji
<Mmike> a sa pt-query-digetst dobijes tocno sve kaj trebas
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> nisam koristio, pa mozda nesto bitno propustam
<vileni> osim sto znas
<vileni> sumnjam da ti je bitno, ali stvarno su se potrudili sloziti lijepi paket
<Mmike> vileni: SELECT * from INFORMATION_SCHEMA.QUERY_RESPONSE_TIME
<Mmike> to je jedina stvar koju dobijem od enejblanja query_response_time_statsa?
<Mmike> ili nesh propustam?
<vileni> Mmike: pa neznam sto se dobiva, mene samo zanima jel ima kakav performance penalty pa da ne ukljucujem to na serveru koji se ionako znoji
<vileni> This feature causes very high overhead, especially on systems processing more than 10 000 queries per second. Use it only temporarily when troubleshooting problems.
<jelly> vileni: jel to radi samo za p-s ili i za mysql?
<jelly> taj cijeli https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-monitoring-and-management/architecture.html
<vileni> jelly: mislim da su neke stvari samo za perconu
<vileni> neke su univerzalne
<vileni> sta je ZiB sad
<jelly> zash nemaju neke skrinshote
<vileni> a, zebibyte
<jelly> da vidim te vizualizacije
<jelly> ha, ak ima i mongo i nodedb valjda ce nesto i od mysqla obicnog moci
<jelly> nisam sretan sa busenjem rupa u oba smjera, i client->server i server->client
<vileni> yep
<vileni> i jos docker
<vileni> sva sreca pa imam gdje to staviti
<jelly> auh, i docker jebo ih docket
<jelly> valjda ima neki konverter docket -> vmx :-)
<jelly> docker****
<vileni> fora je sto imaju i tokudb grafove
<hrvojem> vileni, za quert response time overhead je ~1%
<hrvojem> s/quert/query/
<hrvojem> jelly, dio je univerzalan dio ovisi sta gleda, percona/mysql/mariadb/pxc
<hrvojem> mozes na https://pmmdemo.percona.com/graph/dashboard/db/mysql-overview?var-interval=$__auto_interval&var-host=ps57 vrtit host pa gledat koje su razlike
<hrvojem> nda docker je trenutno rjesenje, radi se na tome da se spakira i na druge nacine
<jelly> dobio sam hint da je prometheus unutra zapravo zanimljiva komponenta
<hrvojem> Mmike: pmm ima i query analytics, pa mozes dobit slicne informacije kao i sa pt-query-digestom: https://pmmdemo.percona.com/qan/
<jelly> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sql-server/sql-server-vnext-including-Linux#resources kaj ce mi percona kad imam MSSQL :-D
<chaky> ide li tko na UbuCon 2016 od 18-20.11 u Essen ?
<vileni> hrvojem: zahvaljujem, posto ovaj stroj zapravo nema previse qps mislim da cu sutra aktivirati to
<vileni> i da, fora je sto ima slicne informacije kao pt-query-digest, a opet lakse dostupne
<vileni> imam vps za koji nemam pojma koji su mi login detailsi
<vileni> tj za control panel na hosteru
<vileni> sva sreca pa mail/question kombinacija funkcionira :)
<vileni> pa dolar je malo jak
<jelly> nisam znao da je a) StartSSL prodan b) nekome tko kemija c) dovoljno da ih mozilla i google odkantaju -- https://security.googleblog.com/2016/10/distrusting-wosign-and-startcom.html
<vileni> yep
<vileni> mi presli na letsencrypt umjesto njih
<jelly> za LE moram sloziti overlay za dns da mi radi LE protokol preko dns zapisa
<SilverSpace> zimska oprema https://www.yaktrax.com/images/products/run-bottom-right-large.jpg
<vileni> jelly: zasto?
<jelly> zato sto nisu svi servisi javno dostupni https
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/30/d8/25/30d825063e481cd8ac11009fc92e16a5.jpg
<vileni> jelly: servisi nisu dostupni ili dns nije dostupan?
<vileni> mi ne verificiramo certifikate na istom stroju ionako
<jelly> servisi nisu dostupni
<jelly> dns mora biti dostupan, inace ne radi...
<obrut> SilverSpace: ak te zanima zimska odjeca i obuca, dodji na predavanje u ponedjeljak na sastanak AO HPD Zagreb-Matica u 20h :)
<vileni> http://imgur.com/gallery/6LffUa7
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-17
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> super mi je kad se pojavi neka aplikacija nova na mobu
<vileni> bez pitanja
<Mmike> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-loves-linux-ubuntu-available-on-sql-server-public-preview/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=SQLServer&
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jel' ovo
<Mmike> moguce :)
<Mmike> http://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/mssql-server/pool/main/m/mssql-server/
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<hrvojem> Mmike, to trial neki ili demo verzija?
<Mmike> preview
<Mmike> https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2016/11/16/announcing-sql-server-on-linux-public-preview-first-preview-of-next-release-of-sql-server/
<Mmike> public preview 
<Mmike> mislm, instalacija je uzasna
<Mmike> instalira se
<Mmike> i onda moras pokrenut setup skriptu
<Mmike> koja te pita password
<Mmike> i neda ti da uneses perozdero za password
<vileni> Mmike: probaj tvornicapljeskavicakosta kao pass, nema vise perezdere
<Mmike> vileni: ha?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> lol
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: dobit' cete MSSQLLite , kaj to nije izvrsno ! 
<DomaMuffin> Ili kak se zove ono okljastreno na 25 korisnika
<DomaMuffin> Onda ce vam uvaliti visual studio ljunax native
<DomaMuffin> i onda ce microsoft ponovno vladati svemirom informatike
<DomaMuffin> i bi dobro
<Mmike> osim sto - ne bi :)
<DomaMuffin> :) Kaj tocno, mark my words ! :) 
<Mmike> doduse, mssql je jedan od manje losijih proizvoda
<Mmike> sve ostalo je totalno usrano
<Mmike> ovo je samo - usrano
<DomaMuffin> Tuntor je probo bit linux-microsoft, propalo, sad stize gazda :) 
<Mmike> lol:D
<DomaMuffin> Najebali ste .) 
<DomaMuffin> OK, tuntor i centos ne
<DomaMuffin> *redhet
<DomaMuffin> lepo li je od doma delat' :) Jos da zena smije pit' rakiju :D Ili sin ;)
<dodobas> here we go again ... https://lwn.net/Articles/706025/
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> mrzim debile u majkrosoftu
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> linux i odbc
<Mmike> zas
<Mmike> u
<Mmike> http://airtop-pc.com/airtop/airtop-models/airtop-g-airtop-for-gaming/
<hbogner> koji jednostavni MTA preporucujete za install na 16.04, treba mi samo za slanje error reporta na mail
<ivoks> postfix
<vileni> ssmtp
<vileni> hbogner: jel mozda ses koristis?
<hbogner> vileni, ne koristimo ses, bar new koliko ja znam
<hbogner> thx ivoks i vileni, proucit cu sto mi je jednostavnije
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi kad turao windoze u KVM?
<vileni> mi imamo windowse u kvm
<Mmike> vileni: win10 ili servere?
<Mmike> naime, morao sam kvmu rec da je cpu core2duo
<Mmike> inace su windoze neku gresku izbacivale
<Mmike> i instalacija opce nije htjela krenuiti
<vileni> Mmike: win7 i 2012r2
<Mmike> vileni: jesi morao brljaviti sa cpuovooono?
<vileni> bas gledam
<vileni> mislim da nisam
<vileni> nope
<vileni> jedan se vrti na amd fx8350
<vileni> drugi na c2750 (valjda)
<ivoks> koji ti je cpu na stroju?
<ivoks> kvm prenosi cpu model od stroja
<ivoks> osim ako mu ne velis drugacije
<Mmike> ivoks: sandybridge neki
<Mmike> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2640M CPU @ 2.80GHz
<Mmike> mislim da doma nisam morao to drkat, a isto imam sandybridge
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> mozda bi bilo bolje da sam sql  management drek instalirao u wine ili tak nesto
<SilverSpace> vileni: kakva sad aplikacija bez pitanja?
<SilverSpace> ako je nisi imao istaliranu kak se onda pojavila :)
<Mmike> he got hacked :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: neki google home
<vileni> mislim, pise samo home
<vileni> i oblika kucice je u google bojama
<jelly> obrut: nisi se zapisao za mandarine, preskacesh ili? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ex-JHpVqVOn0VhxhGW48nW18C_-xA8jelZd6UGDiCfA/edit#gid=0
<SilverSpace> Aplikacija Google Home jedna je aplikacija za postavljanje, vođenje i kontroliranje Chromecast, Chromecast Audio i Google Home* uređaja.
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> google ha daa
<hbogner> jelly, zakaj sam ja zelen na listi? to znaci da sam platio?
<jelly> u ovom slucaju to znaci da sam ja platio :-)
<SilverSpace> mali zeleni :)
<obrut> jelly: jos uvijek stignem ?
<jelly> obrut: da
<obrut> super ! upisah :) hvala :)
<vileni> ja bi kontrolirao chromecast
<SilverSpace> vileni: reci to Mmike u :)
<vileni> ma necu, on je dovoljno patio :)
<Mmike> imal' vipnet free brojeve za podrsku iz inozemstva?
<hrvojem> Mmike, imas onu formu za mejl poslat ak ti nije hitno
<Mmike> hrvojem: poslo sam mail vec, al' reko
<Mmike> da nazovem ak se moze
<Mmike> spor mi internet uzasno, a veli mi neka njihova stranica da sam potrosio samo 60 od 450 kuna
<Mmike> pa mi nije jasno
<jelly> http://funny.computer/linux/ wtf
<vileni> Mmike: trosis 3g roaming?
<Mmike> vileni: yup
<Mmike> neg kak drugo :)
<Mmike> EU je, pa nije tak skupo
<Mmike> bed je samo kad u Bosnu odes :)
<hrvojem> Mmike:, pise da je besplatno: http://www.vipnet.hr/podrska/pretrazite-pomoc-i-podrsku?p_p_id=egainsearch_WAR_vipnetegainsearchr&p_p_lifecycle=0&p_p_state=normal&p_p_mode=view&_egainsearch_WAR_vipnetegainsearchr_query=koji+je+broj+službe+za+korisnike
<hrvojem> ovaj zadnji broj, jel -^
<Mmike> hrvojem: oooo, thnx!
<Mmike> fino fino
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> pisao sam im prije - reko, pise na stranici nekoj vasoj da sam potrosio 60 od 450 kuna
<Mmike> mozete li to provjeriti? Pa, ako sam presao limit od 450 kuna, povecajte mi limit na 1000 kuna.
<Mmike> I javlja se zena naad i veli 'sukladno vasem zahtjevu povecali smo vam limit na 1500 kuna'
<Mmike> krasno :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj se nemrem sa 'sa' userom spojit na mssql? :)
<jelly> Mmike: e da, kak mssql radi bez windows usera i grupa?!
<vileni> ti u telekomima zaposljavaju na kile
<vileni> dobardan, dajte mi par tona ovih sa low iq sto ne citaju bas
<vileni> s druge strane, ako imaju koga normalnog taj ode jer ne moze slusati ni kolege ni korisnike vise
<Mmike> jelly: pa zadnje kaj sam ja to koristio, ne treba mu windoze autentikacija
<Mmike> imas 'sql server autentikaciju' i rokas user/password
<vileni> zasto nema post-push hook za git
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na i za je njima isto :)
<jelly> https://twitter.com/dev_console/status/799097696959287296 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxeCZPpXAAEkcU8.jpg
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> mssql
<Mmike> na ubuntuu
<Mmike> fakat radi :D
<obrut> odma migriraj pa gasi mongoe, mysqlove i postgrese :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> obrut: si vidio postgres-xl
<Mmike> obrut:  a i ovo isto: https://2ndquadrant.com/en/resources/bdr/
<Mmike> milinica :)
<obrut> o XL-u sam nesto sluso na pgconfu
<Mmike> -xl ima isto multi master i sharding i cuda 
<Mmike> napravljen je iz onog pg-xca
<Mmike> koji je bio ok, dok ga ne pritisnes, onda se malo raspadat pocnme :)
<Mmike> al' ovaj BDR se cini zanimljivim, jel' mosh master-master clustere imat
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<jelly> Mmike: [Re: mssql-server.deb] <zeha> even comes with VGASYS.FON :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/UBf7WC19lpw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Guinness World Record won for bungee 'dunk' into cup of tea :: Duration: 01:42 :: Views: 13,980 uploaded by ODN :: 149 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> \yay/
<jelly> mislim da sad kuži i dailymotion
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qwfzm_boa-svi-tvoji-poljupci-1990_music 
<datase> ^ [lajso] BOA - Svi tvoji poljupci (1990) :: Duration: 04:20 :: 60 views
<jelly> mađija
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-18
<simpleirc> hi
<dodobas> utar
<dodobas> *putar
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> jelly: ubuntu@xena:~$ dpkg -S VGASYS.FON
<Mmike> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *VGASYS.FON*
<Mmike> :
<Mmike> :(
<dodobas> Mmike: let me spell it for you 'Fantasque Sans Mono'
<Mmike> let me
<Mmike> try to keep my eyes open :(
<jelly> > Mandarine stižu ipak danas. Damir ne bi čekao do ponedjeljka zbog svježine ubranih plodova, pa će doći usred našeg radnog vremena. Isporuka je negdje između 13-14h
<jelly> FYI. Mmike hb vileni BotaniCar obrut -- to znaci da se mozemo naci danas tko moze i hoce pokupiti, da ne cekaju jos 3 dana
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ja nemrem  :)
<obrut> jelly: ja bi cak i mozda mogao pokupit...
<jelly> hbogner also: > Mandarine stižu ipak danas. Damir ne bi čekao do ponedjeljka zbog svježine ubranih plodova, pa će doći usred našeg radnog vremena. Isporuka je negdje između 13-14h -- to znaci da se mozemo naci danas tko moze i hoce pokupiti, da ne cekaju jos 3 dana
<jelly> Mmike: tvoje cemo pojesti :-)
<hbogner> ok, ja sam tek u ponedjeljak autom u zg
<hbogner> danas sam busom
<Mmike> hbogner: ja sam u subotu avijonom u zg, xexe
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nemoj da moram autobus parkirat na tresnjevci...
<obrut> hbogner: pa stane na parking blizu miragea... jedino ces onaj granicnik morat razvalit :)
<jelly> sad imamo 4 zimske gume u uredu, jos cemo imati 50 kila mandarina...
<obrut> hihi :)
<obrut> ok za mandarine, al gume :)
<hbogner> da, gume nemozes jesti
<BotaniCar> jelly: ack, ja mogu oko 17h krenuti s Kozjaka prema tebi. Ti odgovara da se nadjemo ~18 ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trebam pobrat' i tvoje ili ces sam ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ak mosh moje to bi bilo kul
<BotaniCar> ok, kolko para moram dat
<hbogner> jelly, jel ti bed da moje budu do ponedjeljka kod tebe?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa mozda mogu s detetom naletit u nedjelju po to (neznam samo u koje doba dana jos)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 50kunak
<BotaniCar> ack
<Mmike> thnx!
<obrut> meni je isto oko 18h ok, taman prije odlaska na koncert
<BotaniCar> kakav sad cert ? ja sam juce bio vani :) tko danas praska ? 
<jelly> obrut hbogner BotaniCar Mmike vileni: tko nemre danas, njihove ce bit u uredu u garicgradskoj umjesto kod mene, nije problem da cekaju
<jelly> BotaniCar, obrut: moxe
<Mmike> cert? x206?
<Mmike> praska? :D
<jelly> Kozjak?
<Mmike> ona koja ide prema trgu?
<BotaniCar> jelly: moram po malog u vrtic tamo , onda do tebe 
<obrut> BotaniCar: neki bohemiansi sa nekim simfonicarima :)
<BotaniCar> ahaaa, na to ides
<BotaniCar> kul
<obrut> pa idem da... moglo bi biti ok s tim dodatnim glazbenicima...
<BotaniCar> mozda bude lakih zena
<obrut> jebiga, bice i moja pa necu moc sarat
<obrut> BotaniCar: na cem si ti bio jucer ?
<obrut> (ne mislim na supstance) :)
<BotaniCar> Neki talijanski rokeri koji sami sebi nisu znali ime ( Sviet Margot ), u stvari sam is'o slusat' frenda koji je bio predgrupa :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-Y3YdFeGVc # ovo 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Kraya - Prstima Po Usnama (official video) :: Duration: 03:06 :: Views: 5,018 uploaded by TheKraya :: 33 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> hihi :) ja sam tak jednom zavrsio na nekom metal koncertu, bratic je bio u predgrupi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: biJo i Kelly , niej tiJo pit' , samo colu :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oce to on tak :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' to bilo slicno onom tamo kad smo s tinom bili?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u dlaku isto, samo kaj smo se zapili u pravom bircu. 
<Mmike> hahahahhaa :)
<Mmike> bio i tin?>
<BotaniCar> Nastup je kasnio, bilo je pre glasno, ali bilo je vise zena nego muskaraca pa sve toleriram :) 
<BotaniCar> Bijo , jasno 
<Mmike> kul
<BotaniCar> Njega sam i htio izvuc iz kuce 
<Mmike> reko bi ti da si vulva sto nisi zvao, al' ces ti na to rec da nisam u zg, iako to nisi znao, pa sta sad :)
<Mmike> zovi treci put :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: vecina tih zena su bile lezbe koje su dosle zbog pevaljke :)
<BotaniCar> Kak nisam znao, pa pricamo da si na Maltezeru i da nemres po mandarine vec tjedan dana 
<BotaniCar> Zval bi te inace
<BotaniCar> obrut: garant , ali za gledat su bile OK 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima smisla :D
<vileni> ja mogu u 18h
<vileni> mandarine i limuni jel?
<jelly> ako si tako narucio, da :-)
<PAV> jel zna nekto kako da natjeram hexchat da server notice ide u odvojeni tab/window ?
<PAV> to je postojao u xchatu
<jelly> pitaj na #hexchat, uglavnom netko zna takve finese
<jelly> meni je to islo kojekude i u xchatu i u ovome, nikad ih ne vidim
<PAV> jelly: to je bilo u optionsima xchata na jedan klik
<PAV> i sad to tražim gdje je u hexchatu
<PAV> možda samo treba editirati config fajlu a maknuli su iz interfejsa
<PAV> budem probao
<PAV> idem probam brb
<PAV> našao
<PAV> jelly: http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tips.html
<datase> ^ Tips & Tricks — HexChat 2.12.0 documentation
<PAV> hm
<PAV> još da mi je to iza ctcp
<jelly> hm, sa ovim 128GiB stikovima mogo natrpati 3TiB memorije u 1U server 
<jelly> taman da nam sve baze koje imamo stanu u memoriju :-)
<jelly> samo su skupi.  Bolje uzeti ove od 64GiB pa samo terabajt i po rame
<PAV> lol jelly 
<PAV> ja gleadam upiknut tri komada USB 3.0 i preć skroz na portable boot
<PAV> Nosim OS u džepu :)
<jelly> zašto tri, raid?
<PAV> Win to isto podžava u enterprise verziji
<PAV> ne raid
<PAV> wi, deb i osx
<PAV> win, deb i osx
<jelly> staviš sve na isti :-)
<PAV> lol, onda je gužva
 * jelly ima 2.5" 3TB usb
<PAV> ma thumb ftw
<jelly> na usb3 leti
<PAV> a za 2.5" ti ponekad treba napajanje
<obrut> jelly: kak to mislis sve baze 3 TiB ? iskon ? ja mislio da ste vi neki provider :)
<PAV> lulz obrut 
<jelly> obrut: sve koje su mi bitne, za dwh i kocke me zaboli :-)
<obrut> jebiga, ja sam valjda ne imo srece pa su mi, osim tih manjih, i jedna od 12 TB i jedna od 60 TB bile bitne :)
<jelly> obrut: natjerali smo bitne vendore da offloadaju govn^H^H^H^Hstare podatke drugdje
<obrut> inače, kad spominjes DWH, u mojoj bivsoj firmi, telekomu je li, je prakticki cijela DWH ekipa coporativno dala otkaz i otisla
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<jelly> kak ste backupirali bazu od 60 terabajata
<jelly> "polako"
<obrut> dnevni dumpovi i kopiranje na server
<obrut> znas sto kaze stara poslovica - postoje ljudi koji backupiraju podatke i koji ce pocet backupirat podatke...
<obrut> sto mislis sto je bilo u slucaju ove baze ? :)
<obrut> i kad ti se ekipa kune u oca i majku da kod nadogradnje storage mreze nema sanse da dodje do ispada, ne vjeruj im :)
<obrut> kad nasljedis bazu od nekog, nikad ne pretpostavi d a
<obrut> .. da je sve slozeno po ps-u, pogotovo pogledaj na PG-u stanje fsync parametra i da li su slucajno neke tablice kreirane kao unlogged :P
<jelly> obrut: a cuj... "mreza nije ispala ali je multipath driver na XXX OS-u zakurac"
<jelly> to smo naucili
<obrut> ja sam naucio da gasim sve servise koji su na tim diskovima :) jer, diskovi vole nestat nakratko :
<obrut> )
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<obrut> sto je malo nezgodno ako ti je na tim diskovima baza koja je, eto, konfigurirana tako da pobrise sve podatke nakon crasha... srecom, u tom trenu je bilo samo 40 TB podataka :)
<BotaniCar> Hahaha , 40TB more for porn ! 
<BotaniCar> STIGLI MI NOVI SERVERI JAHAHUHUALABALAMALAPALA
<BotaniCar> I majicu "OpenIT" sam dobio ! :) 
<obrut> eto sto ljude veseli... neke novi auto, neke novi televizor, neke dobar fuk... a nas: novi server ! novi switch ! novi router !
<obrut> staces, skromni smo ljudi
<BotaniCar> obrut: pa obzirom koliko je kostao i cinjenicom da ce deployanje prouzrociti moju povisicu, da. 
<BotaniCar> Procit'o si me :) 
<obrut> pa bome, zadnja dva koja sam dobio dok sam bio u HT-u, za vlastite "igrarije" (ja sam to dozivljavao kao zabavu, a digo sam development i test okruzenje, olakso poso 100x) su kostali oko 100kkuna
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> MANDARINE: STIGLE
<jelly> baš su narančaste
<hbogner> obrut, kak se zove onaj tvoj projekt koji koristis? lora(n)? tako nekako?
<jelly> obrut: to su onda bile opake mrcine s obzirom na popuste po kojima Grupa, jeli
<obrut> hbogner: lora je protokol, da
<obrut> jelly: mrcine, nego sto
<jelly> BotaniCar: naime ako obrut veli da je dobio server od 100kkn, to znaci da bi ga ti kao sonjo po list priceu platio 2.5-3x vise
<jelly> BotaniCar: na zalost djubrad jako pazi da ne preprodamo opremu dalje :-)
<obrut> Halo BotaniCar, kako brat ? ces da kupis servercic ? cijena ? prava sitnica :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> a zato jelly prodaje one "otpisane" servere :D
<dodobas> obrut: a sto nisi vise u t-htu ?
<jelly> halo bre, nemoj da kvaris biznis
<hbogner> jelly, posto kila servera :D
<obrut> otpisani nakon 7 dana amortizacije ? :)
<obrut> dodobas: nope, vec 2 mjeseca :)
<jelly> hbogner: za tebe, 20kn/kilo
<hbogner> skuplje nego mandarine o_0
<dodobas> obrut: a gdje si sad ?
<jelly> skuplje od mandarinki jebga
<hbogner> al ak je taj novi moze ;D
<obrut> dodobas: NIL, Slovenija i tak to :) al radim od doma, tamo sam ponedjeljkom
<hbogner> obrut, ides biciklom na posao?
<hbogner> to do slovenije i nazad...
<obrut> hbogner: kad se produze dani planiram cak nazad biciklom (tamo s kolegom s autom)
<hbogner> znao sam ... :D
<jelly> frik
<dodobas> obrut: to je neki integrator solution provider ?
<obrut> dodobas: pa svasta :) nesto i sami razvijaju, nesto integriraju, nesto nude/preprodaju, a i drze dosta edukacija, pogotovo sto se tice mreze
<jelly> ampak sprehajo ob slovenscini? :-|
<obrut> recimo moja prva tri projekta: razvoj cloud voice rjesenja na asterisku, programiranje mikrokontrolercica koji treba nesto obavljat preko wifi mreze i dizanje openstacka i slaganja nekih PoC-va na tome
<obrut> jelly: ampak tudi seveda :)
<jelly> jebate tu ima svega
<jelly> te asterisk, te cloud, te mirkokontroleri, te openstek
<jelly> moras bit renesansni covik
<obrut> imaju svoju cloud platformu i voice na call manageru, odredjeno trziste hoce jeftinije/asterisk
<obrut> u ovaj MCU dio sam upao slucajno jer sam predlozio na cemu da to naprave i odmah sam dobio zadatak to isprogramirat (sto mene skroz veseli)
<obrut> u openstack ekipu sam upao jer imam iskustva s doticnim :)
<dodobas> obrut: mozda jednostavno nisu razumijeli tvoj slovenački ... :)
<obrut> uglavnom, ne radim nista sto ne znam :)
<obrut> pa moguce i to... ja pricam na rvacki oni na zlovenski i totalno se nismo razumjeli :)
<dodobas> je je, odi tamo malo do Å kofje Loke ili kako se vec zove ... to je nesto cudno
<obrut> prosao sam kroz nju, ali se nisam zaustavljo :)
<obrut> mislim da cak dva puta, kad sam se vracao iz Tolmina i kad smo isli na skijanje u Cerkno
<hbogner> ako je netko igrao red alert i zeli ga se prisjetiti: http://www.openra.net/
<datase> ^ OpenRA - Home
<jelly> jel ima i OpenC&C 
<jelly> OpenDune2? :-)
<BotaniCar> E, jel normalno da mi trendmicro server pisti on-boot ako mu IPMI nije spojen ? Ne sjecam se da su mi se stariji serveri tako ponasali 
<jelly> kak znas da pisti bas zbog toga
<BotaniCar> Crvena lampica mi je indikativna
<BotaniCar> A CPU/RAM pistanja nisu kontinuirana
<BotaniCar> InACE DOBRO PITAS
<hbogner> jelly, ima svasta
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> vileni, hbogner, obrut, BotaniCar: doslo je do ispada sa limunima, fali pakiranje za jednog mog kolegu (i jos jedno 5 paketa fali jer se lik malo preracunao).  Bi li se slozili da svak od vas dobije 2kg limuna po 40kn umjest 2.5kg po 50kn?
<obrut> jelly: meni je ok
<hbogner> ok
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, jedini koji tu pati si ti, jer vracas kusur :) 
<obrut> da, pripremi desetke :)
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<vileni> jelly: moze
<jelly> ok, riješeno
<jelly> osim što moram naći neku vagu...
<obrut> subgramsku ili  ? :)
<jelly> .rt jellese 3
<datase> jelly: Darude - Sandstorm | Guru Josh - Infinity | 2 Live Crew - Me so Horny (Uncensored)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> pukne
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/006FVF
<SilverSpace> lol majica
 * jelly pripremi za bota + miketa, i vilenog 
<jelly> za ostale ce limuni i mandarine zamirisati ofis prek vikenda
<obrut> jelly: cek malo ! :)
<obrut> a ja ? :) upravo se oblacim da idem do miragea
<jelly> obrut: valjda sam te propustio u logu, ionako nemam vremena za kafu, bit ce samo primopredaja
<obrut> kad ste onda tamo, 18h ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> pa onda kad jos vas dva dodjete dovucemo se do ofisa preko puta pokupit ROBU
<obrut> ok, picim
<jelly> ili ak si jako bilzu mozes oma do iskona
<jelly> zvrcni
<obrut> ok
<SilverSpace> uf stigo internet
<jelly> riešili smo sve mandarine osim hb'era, bot pokupio majkove
<jelly> i naravno da se neš raspalo 5 minuta nakon što sam izašao iz ureda
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-19
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> margar
<Vlado9A> pekmez... od izabele :)
<Vlado9A> skužio sam zašto svi mogući stručnjaci ovog našeg plavog planeta ne mogu naći život u svemiru...
<Vlado9A> aliene užasno smetaju neši em valovi :)
<Vlado9A> pogotovo em valovi nas radioamatera (bivših) :)
<Vlado9A> posebno polude kada radioamateri imaju neko natjecanje :D
<Vlado9A> i sakriju se u mišje rupe :)
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš :D
<Vlado9A> idem se primiti usisavača :D
<jelly> nadam se da imas prastari usisavac bez em zastite
<Vlado9A> znam da je unutra onaj filtar, tzv. RSO (Radio Smetnje Otklonjene) :)
<dodobas> dok radi frižiter, nema gledanja televizora :) ... tako je bar uvijek bilo kod moje bake, jer ima kucnu antenu i starti frižider :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> bon žur i tebi SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A> dodobas: a ima tih smetnji kojekakvih, samo kaj to ljudi ne kuže baš
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: idući tjedan ću složiti paljenje LEDice bez da moram motati prigušnicu/e... nego sa zasebnim prigušnicama kaj se mogu nabaviti...
<Vlado9A> a očekujem da ćeš i se javiti kada ti stignu oni čipovi qx5252f :)
<Vlado9A> ako mogu rezervirati bar 5 komada... za probu :)
<Vlado9A> dodobas: nikada ne stavljam smartfon uz laptop... ili uz drugi smartfon ...
<Vlado9A> pazim da nema interferencije :)
<Vlado9A> a niti ne stavljam smartfon noću uz glavu dok spavam, da mi ne sprži mali mozak :D
<dodobas> Vlado9A: mora da si na zidove stavio aluminijski premaz
<Vlado9A> eto, imam tipfelere... prsti po tipkovnici mi rade brže od malog mozga :D
<Vlado9A> nisam dodobas, nisam :)
<Vlado9A> ali znam kaj je to jer se dugo bavim s tim :)
<dodobas> meni je jedna od boljih prica... o ruskom poklonu za USA embassy u Moskvi ... gdje su godima rusi osluskivali razgovore... pomocu 'pasivnog' mikrofona u ... necemu sto se stavilo na zid ...
<dodobas> palili su ga tako da su ga 'osvjetilili' s radio valovima ... 
<Vlado9A> lol
<dodobas> mislim da je bilo nesto kao ... 'ruska djeca za USA amasadora napravila poklon' ... ovaj to ponosno stavio na zid ...
<Vlado9A> ma svasta se moze napraviti... postoje i napajaci koji energiju uzimaju iz em valova :)
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ma bit ce ih 20 kom sam narucio :)
<Vlado9A> a o odasiljacima da ne govorimo, pogotovo u danasnje vrijeme :)
<Vlado9A> okay SilverSpace ... javi se pa se vidimo ;)
<SilverSpace> ne treba zavojnica za ovaj chip 
<dodobas> Vlado9A: ha ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(listening_device)
<datase> ^ The Thing, also known as the Great Seal bug, was one of the first covert listening devices to use passive techniques to transmit an audio signal. It was concealed inside a gift given by the Soviets to the US Ambassador to Moscow on...
<Vlado9A> znam... ali ipak treba jedna prigusnica
<Vlado9A> no prigusnica za tu svrhu nije problem ;)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/6x5.png
<Vlado9A> samo tren da pogledam ;)
<SilverSpace> jedan otpornik i to radi 
<SilverSpace> solar panel moj daje na suncu 2,5v
<SilverSpace> i bez problema ja jedan dan napuni dvije baterije od 1,2v i to da nije bilo suncano 
<dodobas> :) ... `On August 4, 1945, several weeks before the end of World War II, a delegation from the Young Pioneer organization of the Soviet Union presented the bugged carving to U.S. Ambassador W. Averell Harriman, as a "gesture of friendship" to the USSR's war ally.`
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: znam, vidio sam sve te moguce sheme, zajedno s mojim frendovima na poslu :)
<Vlado9A> zato i hocu probati i vidjeti kako to radi u stvarnosti ;)
<Vlado9A> meni je veci stos da mi ledica svijetli prikljucena na napon ispod 1V... i to mi je bitno...
<SilverSpace> ovaj chip koliko vidim na pariru je 1,5v vidio sam i chip koji je za vecu voltazu ali ga na ibeyu nema
<Vlado9A> a solar i punjenje nije upitno :)
<Vlado9A> taj chip moze napajati LEDice do cca 300mA sto je zaista okay ...
<SilverSpace> da 
<Vlado9A> to je 10-ak LEDica
<Vlado9A> a to moze biti dovoljno svjetla za osvjetljenje necega... 
<SilverSpace> kazu da dvije ledice u seriji spojene manje trose nego jedna na tom sklopu 
<Vlado9A> npr radnog stola :)
<Vlado9A> probati cu i to ;)
<SilverSpace> i 25% duze svijetli nego jedna
<Vlado9A> kak bi rekli na fejsu, thumbs up za taj chip (y) ;)
<SilverSpace> bas ne kuzim kak dvije manje trose nego jedna?
<SilverSpace> tako kaze lik
<SilverSpace> nisam odlemljivo da provjerim to cu kad mi doce chip
<Vlado9A> tak sto je napon dovoljno visok da pali dvije ledice, a struja je manja u tom slucaju ako su spojene dvije u seriji ;)
<SilverSpace> ovi dvije na dvije baterije od 1,2v svijetlile su cijelu noc 
<SilverSpace> probudio se ujutro prije nek se razdanilo jos su svijetlile doduse dosta slabije 
<SilverSpace> nije mi se dizalo da vidim kolika je voltaza
<Vlado9A> onajsklop koji sam slozio i pokazao ti slike, LED ima prag vodljivosti cca 3.4V ... ali postoje ledice s manjim pragom vodljivosti...ž
<Vlado9A> pokusati cu sloziti, isprobati, imam mogucnosti... jedino je stvar u slobodnom vremenu ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> kuham rucak pa sam malo busy ...
<Vlado9A> imam tih ledica kojekakvih... pa cu isprobavati
<Vlado9A> jako mi se svidjaju one kaj svijetle zeleno :)
<Vlado9A> i narancasto (zuto) ...
<Vlado9A> a mozda uspijem nabaviti i solarnu celiju za 6V ...
<Vlado9A> pa cu se poigrati s rasvjetom za moj desk(top) :)
<Vlado9A> brb
<SilverSpace> baterije od 3.7 volti trebaju 5.6 volti solarni panel 
<jelly> temperatura na arktiku tj. sjevernom polu je ne 1, ne 2 nego 20°C viša od prosjeka
<jelly> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/11/17/the-north-pole-is-an-insane-36-degrees-warmer-than-normal-as-winter-descends/
<datase> ^ The North Pole is an insane 36 degrees warmer than normal as winter descends - The Washington Post
<Vlado9A> i kaj bumo sad?
<Vlado9A> :D
<Vlado9A> zvali hak? :D
<jelly> gledali kak se led topi svakog iduceg proljeca, dok se ne otopi skroz, zaustavi golfsku struju i ohladi europu na nivo kanade
<jelly> ili sibira
<obrut> zakon ! konacno cemo moc penjat zaledjene slapove i kod nas
<obrut> a i akademik Paar ce bit u pravu jer je reko da globalno zatopljenje ne postoji nego da nam dolazi ledeno doba :)
<jelly> za 50 godina bi nasi unuci mogli biti izbjeglice _na_ bliski istok i u afriku
<Vlado9A> I agree with obrut :)
<Vlado9A> and jelly :)
<jelly> "kaj bumo sad" idealno bi bilo kad bi cijena barela nafte skocila na $200, kad bi se napravilo nuklearki dovoljno da ima energije za pokriti potrebe, koristenje ugljikovodika iz nafte ograniciti na potrebe medicine i poljoprivrede, i po mogunosti kad ljudi ne bi poludili i pobili se oko resursa u medjuvremenu 
<jelly> (zasto nuklearke? zato sto imamo problem za tehnologijom za skladistenje energije)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/fun/kao-mr-bean-mini-morrisom-vozio-se-po-tramvajskoj-pruzi-499716
<datase> ^ Pazi, Mr. Bean u Zagrebu! Po tramvajskoj pruzi vozio auto | 24sata
<simpleirc> hi
<jelly> bok
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> rpi 42 eura kod slovenaca i jos dostava naso za 32 eura i free dostava
<obrut> SilverSpace: gdje ?
<obrut> ja sam zadnje kupovao na pimoroni.com, al jos gomilu stvari sa strane
<Mmike> Zurich, Zurich!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, se mozemo cut ujutro? mislim da mogu, dosao bih s Lukom ak nije bed, nebi dugo ostali?
<jelly> obrut: pi moroni?
<obrut> jelly: tak nesto, da :)
<jelly> a di su pizlovenci 
<obrut> jelly: btw. sjebo si mi jedno 2 sata zivota s ovi northpole warm je sam eto "morao" ponovo pogledat onaj glupi film "the day after tomorrow" :)
<obrut> jelly: zlovenci su na https://www.galagomarket.com/
<datase> ^ GalagoMarket
<jelly> mogao si pogledati "the day after" umjesto ovog 
<jelly> kraci je za jednu rijec
<jelly> ti galago imaju trojku za 43€
<jelly> to nije ni 42 ni 32 :-)
<jelly> Bears vs. Babies
<SilverSpace> obrut: http://www.gearbest.com/raspberry-pi/pp_488334.html
<datase> ^ DIY Raspberry Pi Model 3 B Motherboard-36.37 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jelly> SilverSpace: odakle shippaju da ti posta nije naplatila carinu i ino?
<SilverSpace> jelly: zadnji paket je dosao iz nizozenske 
<jelly> najs
<SilverSpace> 20$
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno isto shipaju od tamo
<SilverSpace> da to je 43 a ne 42 kaj sam ja gledao :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: kazu ovi da je iz kine shiping
<SilverSpace> Stock in:￼China
<jelly> http://www.gearbest.com/m-promotion-active-152.html se doima kao stranica za eu skladiste
<datase> ^ EU Warehouse - GearBest.com
<jelly> ak dodje iz .cn po $35, to bi moglo ispasti skuplje nego slovenci
<jelly> "Original KingDian S280-120GB SSD" -- mozda i je, ali wtf je KingDian 
<jelly> heh, orange pi za $21, nisam siguran da vrijedi ni toliko http://www.gearbest.com/boards-shields/pp_314651.html?wid=3
<datase> ^ Orange Pi PC H3 Quad-core Learning Development Board Mali400MP2 GPU 1GB DDR3 Support 100M LAN-21.68 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jelly> gledam sta uzeti samo za testirati otkud salju kad pise "eu warehouse"
<SilverSpace> jelly: ove sluske kaj sam ja danas dobio na paketu pise nizozemska a tam kad narucujem pise stock in china
<SilverSpace> tak da nemam pojma od kuda salju dosle su jako brzo 
<SilverSpace> cek da pogledam kad je naruceno 
<jelly> mozda vagu sa blututom da ne moram RUCNO upisivati u aplikaciju kao sto su pecinski ljudi radili http://www.gearbest.com/smart-health/pp_270319.html?wid=3
<datase> ^ YUNMAI Mini Smart Fat Scales-25.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<SilverSpace> 07 Nov 
<SilverSpace> danas je 19
<SilverSpace> dva tjedna
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da su stigle iz kine
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> post NL
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/SJuu7o
<datase> (REDIRECT) ^ Google karte
<SilverSpace> posta je ta :)
<SilverSpace> roterdam :)
<SilverSpace> http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=rs698270765nl&Submit=Submit
<datase> ^ IPS Web Tracking/Item Events
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo tracking
<SilverSpace> tak da ne bi trebali carinu udarit
<jelly> da, to sto je 08-15 putovalo iz kine se ne vidi
<SilverSpace> pitanje je kaj pise u onom bar kodu na paketu :)
<SilverSpace> a procesor narucen kod njih je Belgium Post 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> mda, procesor mi je stigao u obicnom pismu, i zametnuo sam ga negdje u papirima, posti, racunima...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/3laSYjA2H3Y?t=2m25s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Cutting Glass With Laser - 2.5w Blue Module @ 02:25 :: Duration: 04:48 :: Views: 165,003 uploaded by Savvas Papasavva :: 397 likes :: 180 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> guba
<SilverSpace> http://des.gearbest.com/uploads/pdm-desc-pic/Electronic/image/2016/07/13/20160713095043_23993.jpg
<SilverSpace> a jebate sad vec pretjeruju 
<SilverSpace> hm da 0.7V 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-20
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: dvije diode u seriji su svijetlile i kod 0.7V
<SilverSpace> doduse slabo ali svijetle 
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: cool :) ...
<Vlado9A> malo sam u guzvi oko rucka, javim se kasnije
<SilverSpace> dodobas: puter je nezdrav :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jedna casa putra dnevno je za zdravlje :)
<dodobas> jedna za tatu, jedna za mamu, jedna za babu, jedna za dedu, ... skupi se tog
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i eto ti 150kila za cas :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a sta sad, bar cu si morati kupiti novi udobniju stolicu ... :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<simpleirc> hi
<Vlado9A> hi to you too simpleirc :)
<simpleirc> :)
<simpleirc> how much is an used 1tb hdd in cro?
<simpleirc> kuna? 
<Vlado9A> simpleirc: do I look like a webshop? :D
<simpleirc> i have one 30 euros....
<simpleirc> do you want?
<Vlado9A> what is your native language simpleirc?
<simpleirc> italian
<Vlado9A> no, I have no need for 1TB hdd
<simpleirc> ok
<simpleirc> but im only just curious :)
<Vlado9A> Maybe it's ubuntu preinstalled hdd? :D
<simpleirc> no
<simpleirc> but i can install :)
<simpleirc> r you from čakovec?
<simpleirc> rijeka?
<Vlado9A> I'm sure you'll find plenty of places on the internet where you can sell your used hdd... no, I'm from Zagreb suburb :)
<simpleirc> great
<simpleirc> i was on dugo selo
<simpleirc> virovitica
<simpleirc> varaždin castle....?
<Vlado9A> I have a piece of land in Dugo Selo... maybe you want to buy it? :)
<simpleirc> zemlija?
<Vlado9A> vinograd :D
<simpleirc> cool
<simpleirc> how many kuna?
<Vlado9A> plenty :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-13
<jelly> ha, koji stos > Minovski je u Osijeku, Splitu i Rijeci direktor 185 jednostavnih društava s ograničenom odgovornošću. Sva su društva registrirana s temeljnim kapitalom od samo 10 kuna, na tri adrese
<Mmike> jelly, tko bi imao backupe sa flyja? 
<jelly> Mmike: nitko
<Mmike> nije wgott imao nesto nekud negde?
<Mmike> bas mi full zao sto to oslo, tamo sam imao fajlove koji su imali creation date iz 1995te :)
<jelly> Mmike: wgottwe mozda ima diskove od prije virtualizacije
<Mmike> jelly, imas nekvi njegov kontakt morti?
<jelly> Mmike: ne pri ruci, pogledam kasnije
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<Mmike> tam imam i popise zadnjih prijavaka na SHIT :)
<Mmike> a i prvih
<SilverSpace> fakat mi fali unity
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad znas kak je meni bilo kad su gnome2 ukinuli :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis mjerac?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup.
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> ivoks, to si na dah pretpostavljam uzeo neki?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, koji, di?
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je pouzdan
<ivoks> https://www.ketonix.com/index.php?lang=en
<Mmike> ja  imam neki za na krv, al' nemam vise test-papirica, a set od 20 kosta 300 kuna
<Mmike> pa mi se to neda :)
<Mmike> aha, taj sam gledao
<Mmike> da, taj je, cini se, ok
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> jer mi daje random rezultate
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> par puta za redom? 
<ivoks> nekad mi veli da sam u ketozi nakon rucka
<ivoks> za redom uglavnom daje ujednacene rezultate
<ivoks> recimo, kad dobijem neocekivani rezultat, to je konzistentno
<ivoks> a i mozes utjecati na rezultat nacinom na koji puses
<ivoks> ako lagano ispustas dah, biti ces u ketozi
<ivoks> ako puses svom snagom, reci ce da nemas nis
<ivoks> i tak, nije pouzdano
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> necu kupit to onda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znam kako ti je :)
<SilverSpace> navika je zajebana stvar
<Mmike> :) a da
<SilverSpace> sve drugo je ok samo kaj mi fali pregled svih otvorenih prozora 
<SilverSpace> donekle i radnih povrsina 
<SilverSpace> zato ostajem na 17.04 dok god mogu na desktopu 
<ivoks> Mmike: smjesan je taj thread na sistemci hrvatska
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa imas unity na 17.10
<ivoks> a bit ce i na 18.04
<Mmike> ivoks, koji to?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj paketi postoje
<SilverSpace> idem bas vidjeti
<SilverSpace> 7.5
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, imas gnome-fallback-nesto da ti izgleda gnome3 k'o unity, a imas i unity7 u universetu
<Mmike> sad bas pitao desktop dasu :0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak imas universe enejblan, instaliraj unity-session paket, to bi moralo biti to
<Mmike> ivoks, a, onaj s 'rekreacijom'
<Mmike> pre smijesan :D
<ivoks> Mmike: svi su tako pametni, sportas do sportasa
<Mmike> sistemci :D
<Mmike> ja sam umro kad je ovaj rekao da bi plivanje al' da mu je pre komplicirano jer bazen radi u cudna vremena :D
<Mmike> to je ex-p0rn kolega
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ti si admin grupe?
<ivoks> covjek ima preko 100kg
<ivoks> i ocito zeli pokrenuti masu
<ivoks> a ovi sugeriraju strelicasrstvo
<SilverSpace> prebacio na unity i sad mi jedino ne radi klik  
<SilverSpace> na thachu
<ivoks> a sad nesto novo
<ivoks> http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/65463/hacking/dhs-boeing-757-hacking.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ti koristis lxd lokalno? ovaj u artfulu, 2.18?
<Mmike> kak napravim lokalni image? lxc copy ubuntu:16.04 local: 
<Mmike> i nemam image
<Mmike> lxc list ne pokaze nist
<Mmike> lol@757 hack :D
<Mmike> prejebeno :)
<Mmike> aha, kuzim, recimo - juju mi je napravio lokalni xenial image i sad nemrem imat jos jedan
<Mmike> tj, valjda omgu, nekak
<SilverSpace> rijesio 
<jelly> jebate, kaj se kod mysqla ima administrirat za $60k  [52]Aurea [53]Database Administrator (MySQL) - $60k
<SilverSpace> Iron Maiden u Zagrebu
<Mmike> jelly, velis, da je Oracle, jos bi kuzio :)
<Mmike> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/samsung-linux-galaxy-video-demo
<jelly> ah. ipak nije 200Hz <Liskni_si> vsync: t25's pwm frq is 1515, you're not gonna notice
<jelly> mozda kupim pa tati uvalim T420s 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c17k4LfLkaE chiptuuuuuune
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KEYGEN MUSIC ~ One hour mix :: Duration: 57:51 :: Views: 717,093 uploaded by myc64music :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> o qrtza mu
<Mmike> artfulov network manager vise ne koristi dnsmasq
<Mmike> i sad trbea nekak resolvdu ili kojem govnetu rec da je za .lxd domenu autoritativan DNS server na 10.4.0.1
<jelly> taj dnsmasq mi samo probleme dela, dobro da su ga makli
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-14
<BotaniCar> resolvd ce, kao , biti bolji :) 
<pav> jutar
<pav> OMFF youtube. reklama usred pjesme
<bartiduu> jutro
<BotaniCar> brbrodo troju bartiduu 
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj?
<Mmike> mislim, meni radi ok
<Mmike> imam ih 4 :)
<Mmike> jedan za lxd, dva od libvirta, za svaku virtualnu 'mrezu' i jedan od network managera
<Mmike> i sad na artfulu vise nemam networkmanagerski
<hbogner> pricao sam prije tjedan-dva o samdung galaxy sII i lineage OS
<hbogner> evo rezimea, diirekt neide
<hbogner> aliii
<hbogner> ide uz malo truda
<hbogner> treba reparticionirati storage i onda ide
<hbogner> https://www.reddit.com/r/LineageOS/comments/5zf0yx/help_installing_lineageos_on_i9100_need_new_pit/
<datase> /r/LineageOS :: Help installing LineageOS on i9100 (need new PIT file in order to resize /system?) :: A couple weeks ago I tried to install LineageOS on my i9100 (Galaxy SII). With the help of some folks on IRC (shout out to LunarEclipse120!), I was able to overcome a bunch of road blocks. Unfortunately I got busy with... :: 2 points (100%) :: 9 comments :: Posted 245d ago by blebaford
<hbogner> i to radi, ali mob je od prije bugovit(ocito hardverski) pa malo zeza
<hbogner> tak da neznam jel to do nightly buildsa ili moba
<jelly> Mmike: ne radi dobro sa vpn-om
<Mmike> jelly, kak se to 'ne radi dobro' manifestira?
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam odustao od toga :)
<Mmike> mislio sam stavit lineage na z3 compact
<Mmike> al' cu umjesto toga prodat iphone i z3 compact i kupit xz1 compact :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jos od prije imam problema s tim mobom, cyanogena i prije, popravljan je i mjenjane su komponente, uglavnom manifestira se tako kad ha stavim kao tether za net ugasi se tether nakon 3-4 gb prometa
<hbogner> i nisu mi dolazni telefonski pozvi prolazili svaki put dok sam ga koristio kao mob
<Mmike> aha, znaci telefon je potrgan
<Mmike> ehj
<Mmike> zena moja ima s2 al' sam ja stao na njega :D
<Mmike> nikak da odem ekran zamijenit
<Mmike> al' mi telefon vise nije zanimljiv, nema LTE
<hbogner> Mmike, izgleda da je potrgan telefon...
<hbogner> ja sad presao sa oneplus one na huawei p8 lite, privremeno, neda mi se vise teglit 2 moba, a sinoc otkljucao drugi sim na p8lite
<hbogner> hebeni telekom prodaje dualsim telefone, ali je drugi sim zakljucan i nevidi se
<hbogner> onda sam izveo kemiju sa downgrade, otkljucavanjem sima i upgrade
<hbogner> i sad imam dual sim sa jos novijim rom-om nego t-com srot-rom
<Mmike> meni je xperia compact zanimljiva jer je to jedini telefon s ekranom manjim od 5" a da nije severly okrljasten
<jelly> Mmike: nakon minute-dvi prestane resolvat 
<Mmike> jelly, meni radi ok - doduse, DNS server mi nikad nije iza DNSa ;)
<Mmike> u biti, serem - je! kad se spojim na canonicalov DNS .segmaas domena se resolva na dns koji je iza VPNa
<Mmike> nemam bedova
<jelly> al oni mozda koriste ne-cisco vpn
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> openvpn je s druge strane, rekao bih
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> #onokad nadjes screen iz 2015
<vileni> jelly: uptime? :)
<jelly> 893 dana
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HipTO_7mUOw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slaughterbots :: Duration: 07:48 :: Views: 85,591 uploaded by Future of Life Institute :: 1,662 likes :: 93 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> razletio se zfs :)
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> zpool list
<Mmike> no pools available
<vileni> fuj zfs
<jelly> kaj fali
<SilverSpace> hm i drugi sonoff radi polovicno 
<SilverSpace> ne prebacuje relej 
<sillyslux> ajj :( to je nesto tvrdo? s klak'om?
<sillyslux> i sta, pokaze da je upaljeno?
<sillyslux> a nije?
<sillyslux> radi li to i bez interneta?
<SilverSpace> da 
<sillyslux> da sve da?
<SilverSpace> samo treba drugi firmware
<sillyslux> to za bez neta?
<SilverSpace> moras bit u mrezi 
<sillyslux> pa dobije svoj ip?
<SilverSpace> da dobije od rurera
<SilverSpace> rutera
<sillyslux> hm
<SilverSpace> ima i web sucelje
<SilverSpace> http://supersimo88.altervista.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/2017-04-07-8.png
<sillyslux> pa mozda i je wlan najbolje za to
<sillyslux> moj x10 radi samo na jednoj fazi, ako je druga soba na drugoj zici, signal mi ne prolazi
<sillyslux> postoji i neki bridge, ali ga nemam
<Mmike> jelly, ima neki racecondition na ubunturu pa se pool nece probudit 
<Mmike> pa treba zfs import ovo ono
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam malo pretjerao doma, oko 250 kontejnera sam pokrenuo :)
<sillyslux> boahh jebes taj dnsmasq, koliko je dobar, toliko je i los
<SilverSpace> pih jes nesto shebo 
<SilverSpace> sad mi se nece spojiti na router
<SilverSpace> inace atom je zakon
<sillyslux> editor ili cpu
<CrazyLemon> editor..obviously
<CrazyLemon> :)
<SilverSpace> editor
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-15
<Mmike> Brjutro!
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> slozio termostat za grijanje da vise ne trebam ustajati iz kreveta da bi upalio ili ugasio 
<SilverSpace> sad samo treba to sve staviti na zid
<SilverSpace> tj. u funkciju
<SilverSpace> kad bi znao kud idu zice od termostata do bojlera 
<SilverSpace> ko bi ga znao kud su te zice potegnute
<jelly-home> pa zapravo ti nije bitno, znas di je termostat i tamo stavis relej?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: na termostatu nemam nulu u fazu pa bi rado to negdje u kutji razvodnoj slozio 
<SilverSpace> mrzim smd
<SilverSpace> kad imas cevape od prstiju onda ti je jos teze
<SilverSpace> i neadekvatni alat
<BotaniCar> Zomg: https://domainnamewire.com/2017/11/14/web-com-gets-whois-privacy-patent/
<sillyslux> So what does this mean practically? They can turn around to every other registrar and say they can no longer offer privacy, and sue them if they do?
<sillyslux> prior art?
<SilverSpace> krvar riješio jedan ali mi lemilica prestala raditi ošo grijać
<SilverSpace> Č
<SilverSpace> č
<ivoks> zakljucio sam da je a6 preveliki auto
<SilverSpace> jebemti takav popravak
<ivoks> u ovih 6 mjeseci sam ga vec tri put puknuo u nesto
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jos se nisi prilagodio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jucer sam u becu pogodio rampu
<ivoks> rampa je na takvoj visini da ju ne ulove senzori
<ivoks> a i ispod je prozora, pa ju ne vidis
<ivoks> zalit cu se audiju
<sillyslux> uh kolika je steta?
<ivoks> ma nista, ali zivcira
<ivoks> ogulila se boja
<sillyslux> meh, to i je vec prilicno...
<sillyslux> jeli to aliminijska karoserija?
<sillyslux> `luminum
<ivoks> ma kasko ce to sve pokriti
<ivoks> ili ja
<ivoks> ali jebiga, treba se naviknuti
<sillyslux> hm ja vec 10+ godina nisam udario nista autom
<sillyslux> pa i nemam auto vec 10+ godina
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi sutra do chipoteke
<ivoks> nisam ni ja mondeo lupao
<SilverSpace> imam wellerovu lemilicu ali je rijetko koristim bas ono za fine stvari 
<SilverSpace> ove potrosne svako malo crknu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-16
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> bluetooth i Ubuntu, nopeless
<Mmike> odustajem
<pav> Mmike: why?
<pav> na Debianu je rock solid
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj
<SilverSpace> meni sve radi super
<Mmike>  SilverSpace artful?
<pav> Mmike: ti obično nabaciš neku fancy udicu a mi da se hvatamo... Koja verzija BT, koji uređaji?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad bi ja trebao znati kaj je to :D
<Mmike> e :)
<jelly> artful = 17.10 ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sa cim pokusavas spojiti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, slusalice s laptopom
<SilverSpace> ja imam dongle bt i stvarno radi super sa zvucnicima i slusalicama
<SilverSpace> hm pitanje kakav bt ima lap mozda ne podrzava 
<Mmike> a mozda, da
<Mmike> a mozda i sluske kenjaju
<Mmike> doduse, sluske rade bez greske i sa androidom i sa iphonetom
<SilverSpace> probaj sluske sa mobom 
<SilverSpace> eto 
<SilverSpace> meni stari dongle ne radi sa sluskam
<SilverSpace> Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, radilo je do pred par dana
<Mmike> onda je neki bluez update dosao i sad opet ne radi
<Mmike> i tak :)
<Mmike> btw, flasho sam bios danas u nadi da cu popravit drainanje krive baterije iz x260, al dzaba
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> op u chipoteci jedna stvar jeftinija nego kod kineza 
<SilverSpace> 10k
<SilverSpace> kuna
<SilverSpace> bas i nije naso jeftinije
<SilverSpace> gledam kaj sve kinezi prodaju kao uredaj a unutra tri ledice koje simuliraju rad :) 
<SilverSpace> 10kom dioda 3eura a dostava 22eura iz engleske a kinez $2 i free shiping
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ove sa dostavom pa u pismu mogu poslati 
<SilverSpace> ke
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-17
<Mmike> Jutro, djaci!
<Mmike> jelly, koji je ono kanal za thinkpade?
<Mmike> aha, ibmthinkpad
<Mmike> na njemu sam :)
<SilverSpace> jutrek
<SilverSpace> jebene ove reklame na youtube
<SilverSpace> pas kosti 
<SilverSpace> srecom otkrio da se neprikazuju u kodi youtubu 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa cestitke :)
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<Mmike> ugodno me iznenadilo, opce nisam mislio da je to tak big deal bio :)
<SilverSpace> Pobjegao iz zatvora, vidio kako je vani, pa se vratio i zamolio čuvare da ga puste unutra!
<SilverSpace> :) neki zadranin
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti radi jubito u kodiju? Meni, naime, sere cesto - kao, 'too many views' i onda moram cekat pol dana ili koliko vec
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj link :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/nevjerojatan-kraj-dramaticne-potrage-za-zadraninom-pobjegao-iz-zatvora-vidio-kako-je-vani-pa-se-vratio-i-zamolio-cuvare-da-ga-puste-unutra/6754086/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sad radi 
<SilverSpace> koja je ovo prevara Bakić i micro:bit
<ivoks> Mmike: ljude samo treba prijaviti
<ivoks> Mmike: STS je vrlo pedantan po tom pitanju :)
<Mmike> support :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj prevara?
<Mmike> http://www.iflscience.com/space/flat-earthers-just-held-a-conference-and-it-was-as-ridiculous-as-you-think/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj znam da od toga ne bu nis tj. jako malo po skolama
<Mmike> pa kak je bakic za to kriv? :D
<Mmike> (mislim, mozda je, ne znam, meni lik nije pretjerano simpatican)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne krivim ja njega :D
<Mmike> ono, lik je glorificirao Agrokor svo ovo vrijeme
<Mmike> iako je mom sinu bilo jasno da tu stvari opako ne stimaju
<Mmike> a onda kad je obrisao blog postove sa bloga svog...
<Mmike> tak da, nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> reko bi da si je napravio uspjesnu reklamu 
<SilverSpace> vise nek koristi
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> free -m
<Mmike>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<Mmike> Mem:           7836        6995         156         486         684         126
<Mmike> Swap:          2047        1651         396
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~>
<Mmike> 8GB je premalo :(
<SilverSpace> rama 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek kukas za ramom
<Mmike> uvijek :(
<Mmike> kenny08, jel' vas x270 ima dve baterije?
<kenny08> Ima. Jedna je interna.
<ivoks> da, 8 je premalo
<ivoks> ali sa SSD/NVMeom, swap vise nije tako losa opcija
<Mmike> kenny08, i jel' prazni prvo externu ili internu bateriju?
<Mmike> jer meni x260 prazni prvo internu pa onda eksternu
<Mmike> i kao biosupdate bi to trebao popravit
<Mmike> al' drek na sibici
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/novi-detalji-o-snimci-na-kojoj-studentica-smrce-bijeli-prah-u-predavaonici-velika-je-vjerojatnost-da-je-rijec-o-studentici-jednog-od-nasih-studija/6753534/
<ivoks> tab suspender pomaze s memorijom
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> novi firefix je brz!
<Mmike> ruzan do bola, al' fakat leti
<Mmike> nemam adblocker nikakav tamo, i stvar leti :)
<kenny08> Mmike, iskreno ne znam koju :|
<Mmike> kenny08, pa, aj istekaj pa vidi :) `acpi -V` bi ti trebao to pokazati
<kenny08> Doma mi je laptop :)
<ivoks> lik se javio za posao
<ivoks> a ovo mu je stavka iz CV-a:
<ivoks> Installation, maintenance and monitoring of network and data centers for NATO command
<ivoks> group
<Mmike> kenny08, pjebemu ;)
<Mmike> mirka, jel' ti imas laptop sa sobom? :D
<mirka> Mmike, eh nemam :/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj ste na pasijans dosli danas? :) Pravi petak u firmici, jeld? :D
<vileni> pa nije laptop za u firmu nego za van nje
<mirka> Mmike, hahaha da je bar pasijans petak :D
<Mmike> kaj, vise je 'restore deleted /var' petak? :D
<Mmike> vileni, citam/gledam sad, na #ibmthinkpad kanalu, veli ekipa da je to tak by design - uvijek se prazni prvo ona baterija koja ima manji wear
<mirka> Mmike, nije bas tak strasno :'D
<vileni> Mmike: pa to nema smisla
<vileni> mislim, sta nije ta unutarnja da mozes vanjsku promijeniti nazivo
<Mmike> a je
<Mmike> al kad se bilokoja isprazni do 5% onda se pocne praznit druga
<Mmike> a 5% ti je dost za zamijenit bateriju
<jelly> a prvo se prazni unutranja greskom?
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> jelly, a vele ovi da nije greska - da se uvijek prazni ona koja ima manji wear
<jelly> zvuci kao misfeature
<hbogner> Mmike, eto uhvatio neki noci cpu: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J1900  @ 1.99GHz
<hbogner> *novi
<hbogner> to nikad vidio do sad
<hbogner> cekam d azavrsi povray pa saljem
<Mmike> kul :)
<hbogner> eto rezultata :D
<SilverSpace> nestalo struje
<jelly> hbogner: jel ima taj celeron aes (AES-NI)?
<hbogner> nema
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> Qualcomm rejects Broadcom’s initial $105 billion takeover offer
<ivoks> fajrunt
<ivoks> broje sitno svaki petak
<ivoks> jel se netko bavio kaskom za leasing vozilo?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj to ne ide po defaultu?
<ivoks> pa ide
<ivoks> ali me zanima kako prijaviti stetu
<ivoks> ili sto se desava se premijom i tako to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na cemu ti vrtis kodi
<SilverSpace> ubuntu?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si ga stukel vec?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lubuntu 14.04
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na starom laptopu, R52 neki
<Mmike> al' cu prec na rpi3
<Mmike> cim nadjem di mi je ;)
<Mmike> jel' hoce netko macku, mozda? mala maca slatka draga umiljata
<Mmike> treba ju samo steriliziratai, al' to cemo mi napraviti/platiti
<Mmike> imamo 2 mace doma i nemremo jos jednu nikak uzet :(
<ivoks> Mmike: sluzbeno je mene netko opalio
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to :)
<ivoks> ali sad sam to malo ispolirao
<ivoks> pa cu samo piknuti korekturu sam
<ivoks> nije tak strasno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam nedavno uzeo novi android 2Grama 16Gprostora za 30$ i prezadovoljan sam pogotovo kaj cec radi savrseno 
<SilverSpace> odoh vecerati 
<Mmike> mirka bi sigurno htjela malu macu! :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji android?
<ivoks> Mmike: sumnjam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_698084.html?wid=89
<SilverSpace> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_698084.html?wid=21
<SilverSpace> u kini je jeftiniji i pro je bez carine
<SilverSpace> odoh spat :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> neda mi se to
<Mmike> to za godinu dana izgubi support
<SilverSpace> u pravilu svake dvije godine krepa 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neda mi se android imat
<Mmike> linux mi je puno bolji tu
<SilverSpace> ma ok 
<SilverSpace> meni je konfornije ovako 
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> ona mala pizza iz pekare
<ivoks> to smece ima vise secera i smeca i kalorija nego li juha, steak sa krumpirom i salatom i omanji desert
<ivoks> mozes smrsaviti samo ako prestanes ici u pekaru :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam ispod 110 :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce novi rpi 
<SilverSpace> vec dugo nista
<ivoks> Mmike: 8-10kg u mjesec danas
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan idem vaditi krv
<ivoks> i uzv jetre
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uh jesi natuko kila 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa ja nisam 100kg imao 7 godina
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam tek u ponedjeljak krenuo sa low-carb
<Mmike> jucer sam tek poceo osjecati ketozu
<ivoks> a i onda sam se nasilio doci do 100
<Mmike> i onda sam navecer otisao na pivo :D
<SilverSpace> ja 20kila + u godinu dana 118
<Mmike> al' dobrro
<ivoks> majmune :)
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> umjesto da sma popio gemist i viski, ja stuko dva stouta
<ivoks> ja u biti vise uopce ne gadjam ketozu
<Mmike> moram na plivanje krenut
<ivoks> samo micem dorucak, jedem sve i malo vjezbam
<Mmike> onaj tjedan iza slijedeceg se luki nesh mijenja raspored u vrticu pa kad se to ustali ujutro idem na plivanje
<ivoks> 'malo vjezbam' = 20min trcanje, pa 30-40min dizanje utega
<Mmike> mladost mi je 10 minuta autom
<Mmike> sam moram prije pol 7 doc tamo :D
<SilverSpace> a nikad vise nisam bio toliko fizicki aktivan koliko ove godina
<ivoks> bazen na sveticama radi od 6 do 7
<ivoks> i onda tek od 9 nadalje
<ivoks> pa ja odem s posla u podne :D
<SilverSpace> biciklo vrt stihanje itd
<ivoks> idem doma, ogladnio sam
<SilverSpace> i opet natuko kile
<SilverSpace> jebe me kruh i klopa
<SilverSpace> stovise radis vise jedes
<ivoks> pa... da
<ivoks> moras samo paziti sto jedes
<ivoks> gledaj to ovako
<ivoks> rucak je od 700-1100kcal
<ivoks> ovisno o tome sto jedes
<ivoks> 700-1100kcal izgubiti vjezbanjem je nemoguce
<ivoks> to bi znacilo da trcis svaki dan 20km
<ivoks> i vise cak
<ivoks> e sad
<ivoks> tih 700-1100kcal, ako je to samo secer, alkohol, kruh i slicno, najebo si
<ivoks> to ces kilu na dan dobiti
<ivoks> ali ako jedes masnije, onda neces natuci
<ivoks> ali moras povrca onda jesti
<ivoks> inace ces sjebat jetru
<ivoks> povrce je, teoretski, ugljikohidrat
<ivoks> ali ja to ignoriram i jedem ga kao da je zrak
<ivoks> uz to meso, spek, jaja, avokado i sl.
<ivoks> kile idu dole, a sad cemo vidjeti sto ce doktor reci za krv
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dobio ponudu za posao
<ivoks> skoro duplo veca placa
<SilverSpace> skupi termostati za grijanje, a ovi jeftiniji su koma
<SilverSpace> gledam neki napraviti za 300-400 koji bi me zadovoljio 
<SilverSpace> cak i manje ako iskoristim stari tablet tablet 
<SilverSpace> ili stari android telefon
<Mmike> ivoks, https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/11/intermittent-fasting-may-be-center-of-increasing-lifespan/
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - povrce je ugljikohidrat?
<SilverSpace> kak ono ide  git clone da vidim dali se nesto promjeniolp
<Hrki> ovisi kakvo povrce :)
<Hrki> ima gadnih UH bombi, a da nisi ni svjestan
<SilverSpace> opet sam nesto shebo sa sonoff
<SilverSpace> aa konj treba sevnut file ako nes promjenis 
<SilverSpace> starim 
<Tonilo234> Ola
<Tonilo234> Ima koji irc client za android
<SilverSpace> ima neki 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, git pull
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak osh vidjet jel' ima s one strane nesto
<Mmike> ili git status ak osh vidjet dal si lokalno nekaj prtljao a nisi commitao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da naso nisam dugo radio pa zaboravih :)
<Mmike> ja git svaki dan skoro koristim pa cesto brljam po dokumentaciji
<Mmike> super je git al' brate mili :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi znacilo power cycle 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gasi/pali
<SilverSpace> You'll have to power cycle the device to get the initial firmware going
<Mmike> ugasis ga pa ga upalis
<SilverSpace> nece mi se automatski upalit 
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju 
<SilverSpace> spoji se na router ali nes ne stima
<SilverSpace> ping uredno prolazi
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-18
<SilverSpace> sad sam ga skroz ubio :(
<SilverSpace> sonoff ode kvragu 
<SilverSpace> i tak morat cu si kupiti prsluk za na giciklo 
<SilverSpace> jebo muriju
<sillyslux> woot?!
<sillyslux> 300kn kazna? :(
<SilverSpace> uh grdo
<Mmike> yup, poginuo je lik :/
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> to je tak kad ides popravljati ono kaj radi pa sjebes sve
<SilverSpace> sam ne kuzim zasto bi stvar crkla
<sillyslux> stvar?
<SilverSpace> sonoff
<SilverSpace> slozio ga i radio i sinoc mi vrag nije dao mira pa reko idem nesto isprobavati i crko do kraja
<SilverSpace> ali iz jednog zal ima nesto i dobro 
<SilverSpace> puno naucio iz toga za buducnost
<sillyslux> pa sta sad, bricked device?
<sillyslux> mehh
<SilverSpace> http://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/precision-5720-aio/xctop5720aious?oc=xctop5720aious&selectionState=eyJGUHJpY2UiOjE4NTcuOCwiT0MiOiJ4Y3RvcDU3MjBhaW91cyIsIlF0eSI6MSwiTW9kcyI6W3siSWQiOjExLCJPcHRzIjpbeyJJZCI6IlVCVU5UVSIsIlByaWNlIjoxNi4yNX1dfSx7IklkIjoxMDAyLCJPcHRzIjpbeyJJZCI6Ik5PUFNXIn1dfSx7IklkIjozLCJPcHRzIjpbeyJJZCI6IjMyRzQ0RE4iLCJQcmljZSI6NTQwLjh9XX0seyJJZCI6MzcyLCJPcHRzIjpbeyJJZCI6Ik5PT1BUIn1dfSx7IklkIjoxMDAzLCJPcHRzIjpbeyJJZCI6IlVC
<SilverSpace> is
<SilverSpace> bemti link
<sillyslux> - $100.75 yay
<sillyslux> Ubuntu Linux 16.04 - $100.75
<sillyslux> sta onda, to je cijena koju mogu racunat i za svaki laptop s windowsom ot prilike?
<SilverSpace> kad maknes windose ispadene malo manje
<SilverSpace> par dolara
<sillyslux> da, volio bi to i kod asus/acer/...
<SilverSpace> nisam pobornik tog da bas sve zguraju u monitor
<SilverSpace> ali mi i velike kutije smetaju 
<sillyslux> pa za ured je bas super stvar
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> i z po doma ako nisi neki napredni korisnik
<sillyslux> da
<SilverSpace> nema kabla ni nis na stolu 
<sillyslux> ili za kuhinju
<SilverSpace> bas ja sad gledam prasinu ali mi se neda brisat kad imam hrpu toga na stolu 
<SilverSpace> doduse stvari kaj ne bi trebale biti tu
<sillyslux> eh za takav stol ti treba ergotrona
<sillyslux> *meni treba...
<sillyslux> empty bempty dmesg ne pokaze isto kao boot
<SilverSpace> ne
<sillyslux> hm... mogu li to negdje pogledat?
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kako to ukljucit da bi vidio 
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak se ni to vise zove
<sillyslux> bootlogd?
<sillyslux> (Nothing has been logged yet. If you're still seeing this message your current init system might not write bootup messages to the system console at all.)
<sillyslux> nece
<sillyslux> ali nasao sam neki /run/initramfs/initramfs.debug
<sillyslux> :/
<SilverSpace> journalctl -b
<sillyslux> pa i ne bas
<SilverSpace> da nije ali ima i to zaboravih
<SilverSpace> boot chart
<SilverSpace> tak nekak 
<SilverSpace> fakat zaboravih
<sillyslux> pa ovo je pxeboot i pise tamo kako vrsi dhcp i nfs-mount, to mi treba
<sillyslux> hocu mount overlay sa nfs-root i image fileom
<sillyslux> pa prckam po initrdu
<sillyslux> evo vidio sam ono... 200ms i ode
<SilverSpace> hm jesi probao bootlogd
<sillyslux> da, ne pise mi tamo nist
<sillyslux> ali ima ctrl-s/ctrl-q za pauziranje u boot
<sillyslux> i gleda sam neke pizdarije koje sam stavio u init skriptu
<sillyslux> shift pg-up/down za scrollanje
<SilverSpace> CTRL+ALT+F1
<sillyslux> kak?
<sillyslux> sistem je podignut, ako sad odem na tty1, imam login message
<sillyslux> a dok boota, sta radi ctrl+alt+f1? mislim nista
<jelly> nista jer si po defaultu na prvoj konzoli, ostale jos nisu otvorene
<sillyslux> eh da... pa nista... j*** cu se pomalo cijelu noc s time :)
<jelly> systemd po defaultu obrise buffer kad pokrene getty
<sillyslux> <jelly> nista jer si po defaultu na prvoj konzoli, ostale jos nisu otvorene
<sillyslux> <jelly> systemd po defaultu obrise buffer kad pokrene getty
<sillyslux> jeli bilo vise toga?
<SilverSpace> ne
<sillyslux> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-19
<tonilo2334> ola
<tonilo2334> jutar
<tonilo2334> ivoks: koliko trosi a6 ja sam tricu sedana natrao na 3.7 
<tonilo2334> 1.6 motor
<tonilo2334> iako nova mazda hatchback izgleda primamljivo
<tonilo2334> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDWFVI8PQOI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Snap! - Rhythm is a Dancer :: Duration: 03:50 :: Views: 7,216,847 uploaded by Km Music :: 44,043 likes :: 2,229 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> jutro
<sillyslux> jutar
<sillyslux> evo nisam nist radio cijelu noc, spavo sam
<sillyslux> idemo sad prvi boot s overlayrutom
<sillyslux> nist, no such file or directory
<sillyslux> oar kako bi kad zaboravim copirat novi initrd na pravo misto :(
<tonilo2334> ciao
<sillyslux> oh gawd, it's working... pxe butano s overlay efesom lower=nfs upper=imgfajl i sve mi pise u fajl a ne na nfs! yay
<sillyslux> sad jos ocistit, poboljsat, pa onda pivo!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-12
<nicols> dobro jutro radnici!
<nicols> tebi Mmike isto tako želim dobro jutro :-D
<hrvoje> i tebi sinko :)
<nicols> čćžšđ
<nicols> koliki je najveći fajl koji mogu napravit na ext4 ? :)
<hrvoje> 16 teri
<nicols> bzvz
<jelly> <---   ovoliki   --->
<nicols> nije točno. može i 256T
<hrvoje> "
<hrvoje> The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exbibyte (EiB) and files with sizes up to 16 tebibytes (TiB).[12]
<obrut> sa 64bit supportom moze i vece, ali pitanje da li svi standardni toolovi rade ok s tim
<nicols> The code to create file systems bigger than 16 TiB is, at the time of writing this article, not in any stable release of e2fsprogs. It will be in future releases.
<nicols> https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<nicols> teoretski se može, u praksi banana :D
<hrvoje> obično kad je nekaj "teoretski može, ali..." - mudro je pričekati :)))
<nicols> obrut: nije bitan 64bit support, on ne omogućava fajlove veće od 16T, treba file system block size (kod formatiranja) stavit na 64k
<nicols> a to nije još podržano u kernalu i e2fsprogs
<obrut> nicols: koliko znam, treba negdje ukljucit nekakvu 64bit opciju
<hbogner> Max. file size	16 TiB (for 4k block filesystem)
<nicols> obrut: 64bit je default već neko brijeme
<nicols> vrijeme :)
<nicols> une2fs -l /dev/sdb | grep 64bit
<obrut> brijeme -> brijem da je default vec neko vrijeme :)
<nicols> Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent 64bit flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file dir_nlink extra_isize metadata_csum
<nicols> obrut: nismo djeca da skačamo na svaki tipfeler :D
<Mmike> nicols, eeeee, pa bok! :)
<Mmike> nicols, jel' ti objasnio drug bognerator problem? :) da ponovim?
<Mmike> nicols, uglavnom
<Mmike> nicols, imam dve 10g ethernetice, svaka je u svom stroju. Svaki stroj ju uredno vidi, ethtool pokaze sve sto treba
<Mmike> nicols, ja bih te dvije kartice morao moci spojit ibilo kakvim UTP cat5e ili boljim kablom, right?
<Mmike> svjeedno je dal' je straight ili cross, auto-mdx (ili kako se vez to zove) bi morao raditi?
<Mmike> naime, ustekam kabl u obje kartice i ne pale se lampice, nemam link opce
<Mmike> probao s 3 kabla, za koje znam da su ispravni
<Mmike> probao svaku karticu spojiti i na gigabitni switch, isto nista 
<Mmike> jel' propustam nesto, ili su kartice jednostavno potrgane?
<jelly> Mmike: cat 5e nije dosta za 10G
<Mmike> jelly, #define nije dosta.
<Mmike> na 5 m mora bit dosta
<Mmike> ja link opce nemam
<Mmike> razlika izmedju 5e i 6 je "samo" u shieldingu
<Mmike> na 150 m vjerojatno nebi radilo, al' na blizu bi morao nest imat
<jelly> ne znam koji copper standard moras imati 
<Mmike> internet veli da radi i na 5
<jelly> aha
<jelly> i, jel radi?
<Mmike> pa nemam lik
<Mmike> link
<Mmike> ne upale se lampice opce
<Mmike> sad ne znam dal 'mozda moram konfigurirat karticu, pa rec 'ifup', da bi link proradio
<Mmike> koliko znam, ne moram, al' eto, mozda krivo znam, pa pitam
<jelly> a cjia je kartica i ciji SFP+?
<nicols> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> ček malo
<jelly> Mmike: ja sam za 10G i 40G vidio copper kablove samo sa SFP+ krajevima vec na njima, "direct attached"
<nicols> Mmike: lspci i uname -a
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' ove kartuske imaju rj45 konektor gore, ne sfp
<jelly> i taj konektor nije na SFP+ koji se moze izvadit?
<Mmike> nicols, http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> jelly, nop
<Mmike> bar mislim - sftp je onak dugacak, ovo je kratko
<jelly> ak imaws neki random non-ENTERPRAJZ linux, intel 10G rade najpouzdanije
<Mmike> ovo je neki broadcom netextreme nesto (nemam pojma sad koja je kartica, nisam doma)
<jelly> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM57710 10-Gigabit PCIe [Everest] (rev 01)  
<Mmike> bnx2x modul koristi
<jelly> imas firmware za to?
<Mmike> pa.... valjda. Da nemam etehtool bi rekao 'fak off'. right?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> kak da vidim jel' imam firmver? :)
<jelly> dmesg|grep bnx2x
<Mmike> mislim, zna mda smo mi imali bedove s tim driverom i s firmverom i da se kartica opce nije vidla bez firmvera
<dodobas> `sudo do i have firmware?`
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/4
<nicols> Mmike: broadcom smeće :(
<jelly> ne znam za bnx2x konkretno, ali za starije 1G bnx2 bi bilo da samo ne radi iako se vidi
<jelly> Mmike: a kajjaznam, vidi dal postoji firmware-bnx2x paket pa instaliraj
<jelly> mozda sa ubuntutom dodje po defaultu
<jelly> ili se zove drukcije
<nicols> Mmike: verzija drivera?
<jelly> [    1.174520] bnx2x: QLogic 5771x/578xx 10/20-Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2x 1.712.30-0 (2014/02/10)  
<Mmike> nicols, kak to vidim?
<Mmike> 4.15 je kernel
<Mmike> doduse, na drugom stroju je 3.x kernel
<Mmike> pa mozda zato nema linka, cek
<nicols> Mmike: modinfo bnx2x
<nicols> jel to 2-portna kartica
<nicols> ?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAkP9B1AJ4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vojko V - Kako To (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 1,197,307 uploaded by Vojko V :: 21,236 likes :: 909 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> nicols, http://jebo.me/pas/1 <- ovo je s drugog stroja di je stariji kelner
<Mmike> nicols, ne, 1-portna
<Mmike> iste su kartice
<nicols> ček, ti uopće nemaš nikakv link između te dvije kartice? ne dobiješ ni 1G?
<nicols> probaj noviji driver: http://driverdownloads.qlogic.com/QLogicDriverDownloads_UI/SearchByProduct.aspx?ProductCategory=336&Product=1244&Os=175
<Mmike> nicols, ne, ustekam, i ne desi se nista - ne upale se lampice opce na karticama
<Mmike> probao sam obje kartice spojiti, neovisno, u 1gb switch (neki dlink drek) koji imam doma, isto nemam link
<Mmike> nit s jedne
<jelly> cek jel broadcom kupio qlogic
<Mmike> nicols, ethtool veli da koristim noviji driver neg kaj je tamo na onoj stranici
<Mmike> aha, modza na ovom drugom stroju
<Mmike> cek, idemo tamo stavit 4.4 kernel
<Mmike> nemrem veci od toga, stara distr a:)
<hbogner> upgrade distre :)
<nicols> Mmike: što kaže mii-tool
<Mmike> nicols, nist, da je tool deprecated :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> root@enchilada:~# mii-tool p2p1
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'p2p1' failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Mmike> root@enchilada:~# 
<Mmike> mii-tool je obsoleted od 2003ce, and replaced by ethtool
<nicols> ma da
<nicols> root@stretch-oit-live:~# mii-tool eth0
<nicols> eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<Mmike> a ethtool?
<Mmike> 127 root@BUNTOR ~> mii-tool enp2s0
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike> SIOCGMIIREG on enp2s0 failed: Invalid argument
<Mmike>   No MII transceiver present!.
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> ups, sorry
<Mmike> nicols, koji kelner to i koji driver?
<Mmike> mii-tool je fakat deprecated i nebi ga trebalo koristiti
<Mmike> slicno kao i ifconfig
<Mmike> aprgejdo kelner na 4.4, al' vidim da i dalje imam isti firmware koji sam imao na 3.13
<Mmike> na 4.15 imam noviji firmware, al' ne znam dal 'taj mogu na 4.4 kernel stavit
<nicols> ma je. ne radi sa svim driverima dobro
<Mmike> mozda je vrijeme da si apgrejdam server :D
<nicols> ali sa intelicama uglavnom radi
<Mmike> budem probao jos doma kad dodjem instalirati ubuntu bionic, taj ima 4.15 kernel, pa vidjeti dal' ce onda
<Mmike> al' cudno mi je to sto niti jedna kartica, kad ju spojim drito na switch, ne upali lampice
<nicols> https://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-bnx2x
<nicols> Mmike: ti imaš 7.8.nešto ... a tu se spominje 7.13
<nicols> Mmike: ajde prvo vidi lspci | grep BCM57710
<nicols> pa onda nešto tipa lspci -k -s 02:00.0 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> nicols, http://jebo.me/pas/42
<Mmike> 7.13
<Mmike> dodje sa linux-firmware paketom
<Mmike> cek da vidim na ovom drugom stroju
<Mmike> srca ti kak sunce przi
<Mmike> nicols, ovo je drugi stroj, tamo sam upravo upgradeirao kernel na 4.4: http://jebo.me/pas/2i
<Mmike> velim, budem veceras probao bionic instalirati, sa 4.15 kelnerom
<Mmike> al', zar los/stari firmware moze 'prouzrociti' no-link?
<Mmike> i zar nebih morao imati link kad upiknem karticu u switch
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> idem pojest nest
<dodobas> heh, procitao kao ... idem *pojebat* nest ...
<nicols> Mmike: a da ti staviš kantu u auto, i zapudiš se do trgovine (po jeger), pa onda do klc? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> Mmike, a nebi dosao ovdje jesti, ili zvao ekipu da ide s tobom?
<SilverSpace> adapter koji je danas stigao hdmi rpi na dvi dell monitora radi 
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, koji monitor? 1920x1080 ili 1920x1200?
<SilverSpace> 1920x1200
<sillyslux> ok...
<SilverSpace> u2412
<sillyslux> di si uzeo adaptera?
<SilverSpace> ebay
<SilverSpace> imam jedan koji nije radio 
<sillyslux> kinezi?
<SilverSpace> sad sam ovaj narucio i radi 
<SilverSpace> a tko drugi :) 
<sillyslux> svaka ti cast sta si ponovo proba
<SilverSpace> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-1Ft-Mini-HDMI-Male-to-DVI-D-24-1-Male-Gold-Adapter-Cable-f-HDTV-LED-LCD/222541831315?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
<sillyslux> ah pise vec: "Premium"
<SilverSpace> za rpi zero
<sillyslux> wow
<sillyslux> i to stvarno za ~20kn?
<sillyslux> stiglo u sanduk?
<obrut> kod smo vec kod u2412, kupnjom drugog 2715H mi sad u2412m stoji sa strane ne bas iskoristen... prodavat ili ne, pitanje je sad...
<sillyslux> das ga meni dok se odlucis
<obrut> da si u Zg, mozda bi se dao nagovorit :)
<sillyslux> meh :/
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: da postar na vrata donio 4,50 kuna postarina
<sillyslux> Shipping: FREE Economy International Shipping
<sillyslux> tako znaci
<Mmike> hbogner, u sesvetama sam
<SilverSpace> posta naplati svoje 
<Mmike> nicols, mislis, kante? :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> paypal? bili moga to s visa eltronom?
<SilverSpace> obrut: koliko trazis za njega 
<Mmike> nicols, definitivno dodjem, al' ne ovaj tjedan, nemam kad :( al' iduci bih bas mogao 'rad u remote uredu', pa raditi malo iz 'KLC'
<Mmike> klc, lol :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa ne znam uopce koliko bi trazio, vjerojatno ne mogu dobit dovoljno da mi se isplati prodavat :) mozda nadjem neko mjesto gdje bi ga mogo stavit za raznorazna testiranja djidja koje imam da ih ne kacim na ova dva "glavna" monitora
<vileni> obrut: koliko ti vrijedi taj dell
<obrut> vileni: nemam pojma koliko vrijedi :)
<sillyslux> pa zlato vrijedi
<vileni> novi pocinju na nekih 1550
<obrut> nego, kad smo vec kod rpi djidja... naso onaj thepihut.com web, pogledo na deliveries stranicu, 4 funte do HR, reko super dostavljaju do nas... isplati se narucivat... odem u petak na sajt, jedno 2h potrosim pregledavajuci sto sve imaju gore, ubacim u kosaricu preko 200 funti djidja, odem na checkout, nema hrvatske :P jao sto sam im se najebo svega po spisku...
<obrut> poslao sam im mail da maknu HR s deliveries stranice ako vec ne dostavljaju da ne jebu ljude bezveze... evo pogledo sad, nema vise, maknuli
<hbogner> obrut, ak ces prodavat reci cjenu, frend trazi monitor pa ...
<SilverSpace> obrut: bome si im fino napisao onda, sve se bojim sadržaja 
<SilverSpace> :)
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ČETVRTA RUNDA U TIJEKU 14.11.
<jelly> hbogner: obrut vileni Mmike BotaniCar hrvoje itede: mandarine!
<obrut> jelly: thanx !
<jelly> 7kg 50kn, a ima i 20kg 120kn, i dalje nešpricani limuni 1kg 20kn 
<jelly> za 2-3 tjedna: naranče
<jelly> i grejpi
<Mmike> noted!
<Mmike> mandarina necu vise, dost mi ih je, al' limuni i narance zvuce interestrerentering
<hbogner> jelly, thx, pitat cu kolege
<hbogner> hebote morat cu pocet naplacivat transport, odose mi amortizer od mandarina :)
<vileni> meni otisli i bez
<vileni> to mi sljedece na popisu
<SilverSpace> manje hanburgera deckovi :)
<dodobas> u mandarine ... 
<dodobas> dodam se i ja...
<jelly> dodaj se!
<jelly> ako das email adresu (na PM) mozes dobiti obavijest i na mejl kad bude iduca runda, u mejlu ima nesto vise informacija
<dodobas> popravio izracun za IRC ekipu ... :)
<obrut> takoder, ako das e-mail adresu, bonus su mailovi za sredstva za povecanje pimpeka !
<dodobas> obrut: ma da, pa to je super prilika
<obrut> zato i kazem, prica se po kanalu da ti je mali :)
<dodobas> a da, mora da je tako, kad selo prica :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vise ide njima na stetu, jer to znaci da su upoznati s tim dijelom njegove fizionomije.
<obrut> pa da... zabrinjava to sto su sve muski
<Mmike> jelly, a di su naramce?
<dodobas> 14:17:31 ... <jelly> za 2-3 tjedna: naranče
<Mmike> dodobas++
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ne znam koliko vam je to interesantno... Čitao sam o Vim-golfu. Tristotinjak zadataka za obradu teksta koje treba riješiti sa što manje pritisnutih tipki. Mislim da ću to probati uskoro.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A ima jos i Advent of Code, koji bude godinu za godinom oko Bozica. Programerski zadaci koje se moze rjesavati u bilo kojem programskom jeziku (koji je primjeren za te zadatke).
<sillyslux> codevember
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, hvala, prvi put cujem za to.
<sillyslux> http://codevember.xyz/
<sillyslux> ali mislim to je vise za web
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Da, proguglao sam kad si to prvi put spomenuo.
<SilverSpace> ke
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-13
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<sillyslux> youtr
<BotaniCar> Sad imam 4 monitora spojena na workstation, i vidim da ova dva kaj imam oduvijek fakat moraju u smece. Bijela im je naspram novijih - siva
<sillyslux> operi ekrane
<sillyslux> nemoj pusit
<BotaniCar> Ne pusim u uredu, cistacica pere monitore. Bed je kaj su ~10 godina stari
<sillyslux> kakav je raspored? imas neki ergotron?
<jelly> smanji svjetlinu na novima tak da izgledaju isto :-)
<sillyslux> ja imam neki samsung i neki dell, to nebi bog skonfao da izgleda jednako
<obrut> BotaniCar: kak slozis 4 monitora da bude ergonomski ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja imam 2 samsunga stara 10 let i 2 LGa stara 4. Jednako su sivi/bijeli po godini proizvodnje :)
<BotaniCar> obrut, nisam siguran da razumijem, rubni monitori su mi za stvari poput nagiosove stranice ( rijetko gledam, zelim odmah vidjeti ako nesto titra) , a srednja dva za ono na sto sam trenutno fokusiran ( u desnom obicno company chat, mail, u lijevom ovo po cemu taj tren rovarim )
<BotaniCar> Sva 4 su u landscapeu i tak poslozeni da nitko ne vidi kaj delam. 
<obrut> ok :)
<BotaniCar> Sto je ujedno i primarni razlog da ih sve spojim ( sekundarni je sto me lijepo griju )
<obrut> ja imam dva 27" horizontalno stavljena, a razmisljam da mozda ovaj 24" stavim iznad i to ce mi biti za statuse, grafove i pizdarije :) pogotovo kad radim ove IoT djidje da odma gore vidim refresh mjerenja :)
<obrut> a mogo bi i nadzor svog datacentra
<sillyslux> https://www.deviantart.com/eranfowler/art/Reality-78861805
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: insinuiras da si kupimo VR headset i odjebemo monitore? Malo me strah to koristiti 8+h dnevno, svaki dan. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: jesi gledao mozda seriju Maniac ? (netflix produkcija)
<sillyslux> neznam, treba bi probat
<obrut> ima jebena VR scena :)
<sillyslux> nek bude AR
<BotaniCar> obrut: nisam, vrijedi vremena, jel smijem riskirati da se klinci probude u ponoc i zateknu me da to gledam ? 
<BotaniCar> obrut: ima sigurno clip na youtubetima :)
<sillyslux> i virtualna tipkovnica u zraku
<obrut> pa sad, serija je skroz neobicna i nije za svaciji ukus pa ne znam jel bi preporucio bilo kome, meni je skroz dobra :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: to cu sam prosuditi ako ti je dobra, kljucno je pitanje hoce li mi se sin traumatizirati ako u 1:20h ujutro ode pisati, pogleda kaj ja delam i vidi nekaj gnjusno na ekranu :)
<obrut> nema nekih gnjusnih stvari, ima ta jedna scena koja je malo onako :)
<BotaniCar> Jesi nas'o VR clip na youtubima ? :) 
<obrut> nema
<obrut> jos
<BotaniCar> Uploadaj ! 
<obrut> hmm, moram skuzit kak zgrabat video s netflixa :)
<BotaniCar> Tako , tako, iduci korak je da te molim da mi grabbnes pokoji crtic za klinca :) 
<obrut> vidim ja, oces ti mene u ilegalu bacit
<BotaniCar> nenenene , for educational purpose only ! 
<sillyslux> illegal nevertheless
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: nisam ziher, tog "for edu" sam se i sjetio jer je ispod svakog cetvrtog YT videa
<sillyslux> lol otkad to?
<BotaniCar> Godinama
<sillyslux> mogli su i stavit "please don't remove"
<BotaniCar> Ima i takvih :) 
<sillyslux> i beg u
<jelly> #onokad moras dodati dns server u /etc/hosts jer ne radi dns
<BotaniCar> :) Said the guy from $ISP
<ivoks> uopce me ne cudi sto smo u banani
<ivoks> imamo tu jednog klijenta u zagrebu, i vise je vendora u igri
<ivoks> nasi ljudi su fakat bezobrazluk kakav se rijetko vidja
<obrut> treba te DNS-ove ukinut, jednom dnevno na odredjenim (IP based) URL-ovima objavljivat hosts fajl za download i to je to :)
<ivoks> dodje mi da se ispricam drugom vendoru zbog toga sto je klijent bezobrazan
<ivoks> samo zato sto je i klijent hrvat
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bezobrazluk je univerzalna konstanta, daj jos koje slovo o situaciji, inace mi je tesko suosjecati 
<obrut> kak znas da je hrvat ? mozda je jugokomunistickocetickoantihrvatskiprotukatolicki srbin ?
<ivoks> ma to je univerzalno za ovo podrucje
<ivoks> pravi se pametan
<ivoks> a u engleskom ne kuzi razliku izmedju may i can i
<ivoks> nacin na koji razgovara s kolegom primjenjuje na vendora
<dodobas> obrut: da zove se ... Ivan Josip Stjepan Ante Hrvatina ... :)
<ivoks> ovaj vendor, koji je iz zapadne europe, puca
<ivoks> 'why is not working?'
<ivoks> 'why is not working?'
<ivoks> 'why is not working?'
<obrut> dodobas: :)
<ivoks> ko kinezi
<BotaniCar> Krasno, s ispravnim stavom prema kolegama isto ne bi pogrijesio :)
<ivoks> izrazi koji su kod nas informalni i cisto da se nestko kaze
<ivoks> na engleskom zvuce kao napad
<ivoks> 'tko zna zakaj to ne radi'
<ivoks> svi to kazemo 100x
<ivoks> al ne mozes reci 'nobody knows why this is not working' dok ti je vendor u sobi
<ivoks> u nasem jeziku to je upitno, znatizeljno, cak i zelis pomoci u rjesavanju problema
<ivoks> ali na engleskom to je 'ti si nesposoban'
<ivoks> ovaj vendor pizdi, doslovno pizdi
<ivoks> a sve zbog nerazumijevanja
<jelly> lol
<jelly> reci mu da a) taj tko je to rekao ne zna engleski ili b) taj koji je to rekao nema filter i ne implicira nista
<ivoks> number of bearers lik cita 'number of birers'
<dodobas> sql - sikvel 
<jelly> ES KJU EL
<dodobas> si kve l
<obrut> postgres
<dodobas> post gre ... kakav postgreS ... 
<obrut> postgres :P
<dodobas> ajme sta vi ne znate ingliš ... 
<BotaniCar> Ne znaju ga ni rodjeni englezi, pa kaj onda ? 
<BotaniCar> Decki, koji od NUCova moze s integriranom grafickom vrtiti i H265/UHD sadrzaje kak treba ? Imam doma star komp i staru telku, komp bi zamijenio , a da bude spreman za trenutak kad i telka krepa. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: to i mene zanima :) mislim da je za one bazirane na j4xxx/j5xxx UHD malo problem, barem koliko sam citao
<obrut> ja sam u procesu nabavke novog htpca, atom ide u (radnu) penziju
<BotaniCar> A nish , pit'o sam i na fejkbuku, ap ako bu tko kaj znao, prenesem
<dodobas> a oni android arm boxovi ?
<dodobas> https://www.chipoteka.hr/kategorija/2672/mini-pc-media-playeri ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: nuc7cjyh
<vileni> j4005 ima
<vileni> probao 4k 10bit hevc sa 300mbps bitrate, 30% cpu je trosio
<obrut> vileni: cool, windowsi ili linux ? :)
<obrut> jer ja ciljam na j4xxx ili j5xxx
<obrut> i kodi gore
<vileni> ubuntu 18.04, bio kodi 18 rc nesto
<vileni> jer hw accel nije radio sa 17
<obrut> super ! :)
<vileni> i lirc u 18 sere nesto, pa koristim onaj iz 16.04
<vileni> sa onim generickim mce remote
<vileni> sad je plan koristiti to sljedecih 4 godine dok ne odlucim novi kupiti :)
<vileni> nuc2820fykh mi trajao 4 godine, upaljen 24/7, jedini razlog za zamjenu je bio taj hevc zapravo
<obrut> ja jos imam atoma 330 koji radi skroz ok, ali posto sad sve vise contenta dolazi u hevcu, reko da zamijenim..
<jelly> i dalje trazim izgovor da kupim ovaj kufer https://www.gearbest.com/mini-pc/pp_009158931682.html?wid=143336
<jelly> ima hevc, ima i enkodiranje, ima CEC navodno, jedino sto nema za STB je IR 
<obrut> "Sorry, the page you are looking for could not be found."
<sillyslux> rasprodano?
<jelly> hm
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<jelly> ha, neki put radi neki put 404
<jelly> a ovaj? https://www.gearbest.com/mini-pc/pp_009307710630.html?wid=1433363
<BotaniCar> hvala !
<jelly> jedan je $237 jedan je $240
<BotaniCar> 851,16 u ASBISu
<BotaniCar> 851,16 , jel
<BotaniCar> ovaj kaj je vileni pokazao, jel *
<jelly> ovaj dodje sa 8GB (vjerojatno zapecene) memorije i 120G ssd
<BotaniCar> vileni: BOXNUC7CJYH2 moze samo 8GB memorije primit'
<sillyslux> mmmm mozda ipak moze i vise
<sillyslux> jesi proba?
<BotaniCar> pise da ne moze, dakle ne moze. Intel ne laze :)
<jelly> neki put intel ne apdejta sto CPU moze iako se kasnije pojavi memorija i bios update za plocu da moze i vise
<jelly> ko sto moj thinkpad navodno moze samo 8 ali unutra imam 16 i radi
<BotaniCar> Nije mi se do sad desilo, vjerujem da je moguce
<sillyslux> to je nesto drugo
<obrut> jelly mozda imas neki stacker/doublespace za memoriju :)
<jelly> kad se buta ne stane 5 brojki nego pise 6384 MB
<jelly> hmm ok, intel ipak veli dea cpu moze 16
<jelly> obrut: ti se zajebavas, ali imam i zram u linuxu jer i pored tih 16GB Chrome leaka koliko stigne
<sillyslux> ovo 8gb na gemini lake je navodno cpu granica, ali ima dosta racunala s tom procesorom koje radu i sa 2x16gb
<jelly> djubrad jedna
<jelly> idem odma pitat na #intelgfx
<jelly> #intel-gfx       
<sillyslux> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?p=236116#p236159
<sillyslux> fyi "32GB DDR4 DRAM is quite expensive"
<sillyslux> obrut, https://www.golem.de/news/nuc7-june-canyon-im-test-intels-atom-mini-ist-grossartig-1811-137372-4.html
<sillyslux> Entgegen Intels Aussage unterstützt das System sogar 16 GByte RAM, wenngleich das nicht notwendig ist.
<sillyslux> sad pitaj google translate
<obrut> meni je za HTPC 4 GB dovoljno i previse :)
<BotaniCar> moji HTPCi se imaju tendenciju pretvoriti u multipurpose PC :)
<jelly> 10W ili 6W CPU nece bas biti previse multi
<sillyslux> o sori nisam mislio tebe pingat
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak ne, ako moze pustiti film, okaciti se na nekakav SSH i otvoriti exelicu, meni je dovoljno multi. Ne ocekujem da ista od toga obavi brzo
<sillyslux> ako nije sporije od mog 10 godina starog c2d onda je dosta za sve
<jelly> ak ima 4M kesa nece bit sporije
<obrut> meni ce trenutni htpc postatio di clustera za testiranje pizdarije gdje trebam dosta hostova, a performanse nisu bitne :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: meni radi ok sa 4gb, vrti kodi samo
<vileni> mogao bi i sa 2 to
<vileni> ako ces za desktop, mislim da bi bio dosta spor
<vileni> j5005 bi bio bolji za to
<BotaniCar> Ma vec vidim da nikaj ispod i3 ne bu islo
<obrut> ili ryzen3 ?
<vileni> ako je multipurpose, onda barem i3 :)
<vileni> ako je samo kodi spojen na tv, kontroliran daljinskim, j4005 je ok
<BotaniCar> obrut: nije ryzen-based rjesenje jos uvijek znacajno skuplje ? 
<obrut> meni je inace glavni workstation (preko kojeg ovo pisem), pentium g4560 ... radi ko zmaj, a nije skup
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa mislim da u odnosno na i3 nije ? ili se varam ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: pitam, nisam bas pratio cijene, samo znam da je ryzen kad sam zadnje gledao bio nov, pa slijedno i skup. 
<BotaniCar> Ho, pa prevario bi se ja ! https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i3-8350K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-2600X/3935vs3956
<obrut> BotaniCar: npr. ryzen 7 1700 se vec da naci za ok pare
<jelly> al taj nema grafiku u sebi, ili ima?
<sillyslux> meni ovo nesto zuji pred nosom, necu nista vise uzet sta nije fanless
<sillyslux> BotaniCar, https://www.speicher.de/arbeitsspeicher-blog/32gb-arbeitsspeicher-asrock-j4105-itx
<jelly> od svega toga razumijem samo "arbeit" i "asrock"
<sillyslux> i 32gb, da znaci radi
<jelly> overraming test!
<sillyslux> translate to english u krometu isto radi
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: vidis da je test flawed cim su za testiranje koristili samo memtest. To moze proci, a da ti ipak nepodrzana kolicina memorije u stvarnom radu stvara probleme. Takodjer "
<BotaniCar> When changing the memory modules, we noticed that apparently the BIOS of the ASRock motherboard J4105-ITX does not always recognize the new memory."
<sillyslux> triba cmos clear
<jelly> cek, memtest ili memtest86?
<BotaniCar> Treba, ali cim stvar jebe zid, to nije stvar s kojom cu se zafrkavati. 
<jelly> memtest86, kak i treba
<sillyslux> BotaniCar, nastavi citat
<sillyslux> "We were also able to reproduce this phenomenon with 2GB and 4GB RAM."
<sillyslux> nema veze s kolicinom rame
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: procitao sam do kraja, zakljucak je isti: cim stvar jebe zid, to nije stvar s kojom cu se zafrkavati. 
<BotaniCar> Ako intel veli 8GB, ja guram toliko, zivot je prekratak za prekrajanje specki
<sillyslux> pa... onda te necu nagovarat...
<BotaniCar> Nije nagovaranje, razgovaramo
<sillyslux> ali kazem ti!
<BotaniCar> Tipkas, dapace :)
<sillyslux> :D
<jelly> nista ja tom intelu ne vjerujem, ak ocu 32 u masinu ocu i to je to
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, ostavljas dojam prgavog tipa koji hoce po svojem po dsvaku cijenu :) 
<jelly> ali kakva je to grafika u memtest86, kakvi cudan font
<jelly> mozda to ima samo kad je UEFI build
<BotaniCar> https://gravitational.com/blog/running-postgresql-on-kubernetes # Kubernetes is not aware of the deployment details of Postgres. A naive deployment could lead to complete data loss
<jelly> jesu otkrili toplu vodu
<sillyslux> sta ako intelu sprecifikacije pije marketing odjel a tehnicki odjel nemoze sve zahtjeve ispunit (kao recimo ovu 8gb granicu)
<BotaniCar> jelly: sazetak koji sam dao je jasan svakom, ali clanak sam nije los. 
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: i don't deal with what if's w/o my crystall ball :) 
<jelly> al ono, kubernetes tak radi, managira kontenjere, ak se koji sroka on dize novi i brise stari
<jelly> ak je tvoj Jr. DevOps ili Jr. Dev zaposlenik u lokalni disk od kontenjera stavio bazu sa jedinstvenim podacima, onda je tudum
<jelly> i nece postati Sr. :-)
<BotaniCar> ha da, kit u clanku ne krivi kubernetse same po sebi za nish, nego naglasava da ljudi koji setupiraju moraju imati pojma. Dapace, dovoljno je otvoren da veli da u nekom on-prem okruzenju ne bi ni isao na kubernetse, nego klasicni setup. 
<BotaniCar> "with on-prem, traditional deployments using manual failover and SAN would be easier and safer. That would be my first choice. I would only try to manage the lifecycle of a stateful workload under an orchestrator if I had no other choice."
<jelly> to je problem firme koja misli da ak stavis automatiku mozes imati ljude koji ne znaju kak stvari rade low level
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa kad stvar prvih 45 dana bude radila sjajno, tko iz mid managementa gleda dalje od toga :)
<jelly> mozes, ali onda kad se strga niko ne zna popravit
<jelly> samo manager pise "uveli smo Agile metodologiju" i dobije bonus
<BotaniCar> Ha da :) A kad stvar ( i firma )  ode u kvasinu, ima zlatni padobran 
<BotaniCar> I jos na iducoj gazi gundja kak su devopsi preplaceni psi koji na nikaj ne misle :)
<jelly> mislim ja prvi priznam da nemam  pojma o kubernetesu osim slike sa 10000 stopa visine
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima na svijetu vise od 10 non-googletara koji to znaju dobro ? :) 
<jelly> vendor nam je objasnjavao kak je to, tj. redhatov rebrand istog, super
<jelly> i je, kad se koristi na pravi nacin, ali i dalje moras imati interno ljude koji znaju kak stvari rade isto kao kad nemas nista od CI/CD automatizirano
<hbogner> @Mmike, rekaos i da se na zfs-u ne moze povecavati pool disk po disk: https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/blog/openzfs-raid-z-online-expansion-project-announcement/
<hbogner> izgleda da se ipak moze, ili da ce se moci
<Mmike> moci ce se, eventually
<Mmike> al' daleko je jos to
<Mmike> btw, zfs ne radi TRIM, pa ga nije mudro imati na SSDjima
<Mmike> k'o ja sto ga imam, recimo :D
<hbogner> ja razmisljam dal na ona 3x4tb stavit raid5 ili ici na zfs raidz1
<hbogner> mdadm mogu kasnije prosirivat, zfs je po ovom sto kazes teze prosirivati
<hbogner> morao bi dodati novi array u pool
<vileni> kako se rijesiti snapa
<BotaniCar> sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove snapd
<Mmike> vileni, snapda cijelog, ili?
<Mmike> mislim da ga nemas nit pokrenutog dok ne velis prvi put 'snap install neki-drek'
<Mmike> ja isto nevolim snapove, al' mi je kul, recimo, sto imas 'trackmanianationsforewer' u snapu, pa se ne moras gnajvit s wineom i pizdarijama - sam 'snap install' i voila, sve dodje
<Mmike> tmnations, darktable i jos neki drek tak imam instaliran, i ok 
<Mmike> sporo je, zauzima mjesta puno, al' in general mi je to bolje nego se drkat sa kompajliranjem darktablea sam
<BotaniCar> Usvoji jednog teenagera, da ti izbije svo slobodno vrijeme :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam (doduse, ima 3-4 godine, u pornjavi sam jos bio onda) probao ZFS na 5 diskova doma, i to je bilo ocajno sporo
<Mmike> i onda kad sam skuzio da nemrem dodavat diskove - ajbok
<vileni> 210  Doing   yesterday at 20:20 CET  -      Auto-refresh snap "lxd"
<vileni> i zapne to negdje
<hbogner> Mmike, meni treba samo za storage, gore natrpam fotke, video, muziku, arhive, backup, ... a radim sa ssd-a i manjeg raid5 polja
<Mmike> hbogner, i meni je trebalo samo za storage i ubilo me kak je sporo bilo\
<Mmike> citanje jos kak tak, tro je ok
<Mmike> al' pisane je bilo uzas
<Mmike> a kao samo backupe stavljam gore i to
<Mmike> inace, nemoj radit s raid5 polja, raid5 je koma spor
<Mmike> by design - svako zapisivanje se sastoji prvo od citanja
<Mmike> i onda diskovi umiru kad ih malo nagazis
<Mmike> ja imam raid6, on je malo bolji, al' isti drek - citam oko 500-600 MB/sec s polja, pisem oko 100, jedva
<Mmike> iako, mislim se ubost 10g kartice, ima na ebayu mellanox-x2, 2 komada + spf+ kabl, oko 50 eura
<Mmike>  i onda ispred raid65 polja stavit neki SSD u bcache
<vileni> sfp
<Mmike> i onda mogu virtualke i sve imat na tome, i rijesit se, mozda, ovih SSD u desktopu
<Mmike> vileni, to :)
<Mmike> thnx
<vileni> nebi inace ispravio jer moze biti tipfeler, ali kad mi jedna osoba par godina nije mogla zapamtiti kraticu iako je svaki dan koristila
<vileni> imam tikove
<vileni> mellanox ima onaj svoj kabel?
<vileni> nije obicni opticki
<BotaniCar> Hecner nudi substitut za selfhosted owncloud :) https://www.hetzner.com/storage/nextcloud/nx30
<BotaniCar> Also, ima remixeva koji su dobri skoro kao original. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRMICrdFRqw&feature=share 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nina Simone - Feeling Good (Avicii Remix) :: Duration: 03:52 :: Views: 8,000,007 uploaded by lrd :: 128,681 likes :: 2,120 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> cak i nije losa cijena
<vileni> ali ja vise volim self hosted
<BotaniCar> Cijena je izvrsna, taman imam u ALTUSu jednu kutiju na kojoj je samo owncloud ostao, brijem da je ovo jeftinije nego placati 2U mjesta za owncloud
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja volim raditi selfhosted sranja da steknem kompetenciju, jednom kad ju imam .. kajaznam :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ma uvijek treba procijeniti jel ti se da za te novce uopce zajebavati s tim
<BotaniCar> Velim, ja sam takav da mi se inicijalno da i kopat' krumpir i konfat multitiered storage, no nakon prvog sexa ... ja bi dalje :)
<BotaniCar> krumpir > storage > sex. Jako sam zadovoljan sobom.
<vileni> priorities acknowledged
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko te dodje 2U i koliko imas bw?
<jelly> Mmike: nemoj mellanox
<jelly> Mmike: nadji intel
<BotaniCar> jelly: nesmem o cijenama, kupili smo 50MB, imaju  koliko trebas. 
<jelly> znam da imaju koliko trebas :-)
<BotaniCar> mi smo prvo imali serversku sobu u uredu, p smo vidjeli koliko serveri trebaju, zakupili toliko +20%
<jelly> mi smo prvo imali serversku u podrumu, pa uz ured, pa u markoji dok se nisu razdvojili na markoju i altus :-)
<dodobas> jel taj altus ko i openit ?
<jelly> ne, altus je cool :-)
<jelly> osim ako klima krepa
<dodobas> jel radi tko od irc ekipe u altusu ?
<Mmike> jelly, yup, to su mi na poslu bas rekli, ako mellanox onda noviji neki, ili intel
<Mmike> al' intel je skup
<Mmike> ima u linksu asus neki, 10g, 700njak kuna
<Mmike> ne znam samo koliko je to lose
<Mmike> btw, ono kaj sam gnjavio nicholsa jucer - naravno da ne radi na 1g switchu kad su kartice 10g only :D
<dodobas> Mmike: igras se ili ti bas treba 10g ?
<Mmike> dodobas, ovo sad se igram, al' bi mi dobro doslo doma
<Mmike> samo kaj je prije to bilo tak skupo da mi se nije dalo opce gledat
<Mmike> a sad je to vec prihvatljivo
<dodobas> 10G switch/ruter?
<jelly> Mmike: dam ti ja neke qlogic koje se blago pregrijavaju ;-)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vratio sam se s Interlibera.
<jelly> al ak je masina dobro ventilirana, radit ce
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Potrosio sam 360 kuna, i zadovoljan sam.
<Mmike> jelly, by all means! :) kad mogu doc di po iste? :) Izgleda da ce na onu tunu doc i neko fino pivo, i neki esktra desertic :D
<jelly> Mmike: al onda SFP+ moras kupit sam
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, dikretno spojit, 10g svicevi su oko 250 dolara
<Mmike> jelly, a budem, kaj sad
<Mmike> btw, di da kupim, sad, crossover utp kabl
<Mmike> links ih nema :D
<jelly> Mmike: tj. posudim jer jos imaju knjiznu cijenu
<Mmike> ili, jos bolje - jel' ima netko crossover kabl za dati/prodati/posuditi/iznajmiti?
<Mmike> jelly, it all works :D
<sillyslux> mislio sam da su izumrle te crossover kable
<sillyslux> moderne kartice to netribaju vise
<sillyslux> kak to zovu autonegotiating?
<sillyslux> "Gigabit Ethernet was created with a widely used option called Auto-MDIX (automatic medium-dependent interface crossover). "
<Mmike> sillyslux, mislim da ove kartice koje imam to ne kuze, pa zato trazim crossover kabl
<sillyslux> mislim da je dosta ako jedna strana zna mdix
<sillyslux> ali ne znam bas...
<sillyslux> bolje da suti
<sillyslux> m
<Mmike> moguce
<Mmike> al' imam 2 iste kartice :D
<sillyslux> hah
<Mmike> trazim specke kartice koje imam
<Mmike> i naletim na ovo: https://www.bravocompanymfg.com/specification/bcm_m4_mod0.php
<sillyslux> hm sad neznam jeli to za neke igrice ili 4real
<Mmike> jelly, imas ti morti neki crossover utp kabln za posudit/dat/iznajmit/prodat?
<jelly> ne znam da li imam
<jelly> mislim nije problem zakrimpat
<jelly> ali ne znam ni di mi je krimpalica :-)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> naime, nemrem nac nigdje
<Mmike> nitko nema to
<jelly> kak nema
<Mmike> imaju neki ovi protisi i ti, al' moram cekat 2-3 dana
<Mmike> nitko nema na lageru u ducanu
<jelly> pa stavi 1G switch i vozi
<jelly> imam dva 40G kabela od fejsbuk cacheva viska ali ne znam za kojeg vendora radi
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem, kartice su samo 10g, ne mozeju 1g
<sillyslux> mislis spojit 10g kartice sa utp kabelom?
<sillyslux> nece to radit niti sa ijednim self-crimped kabelom
<jelly> mislio sam da su to dvije odvojene stvari
<Mmike> sillyslux, zakaj ne?
<sillyslux> ovo s self-crimped sam cita negdje
<Mmike> ne vidim zakaj nebi radilo
<sillyslux> oh, pise da ima cat6 utp za 10G https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted_pair
<datase> ^ Twisted pair cabling is a type of wiring in which two conductors of a single circuit are twisted together for the purposes of improving electromagnetic compatibility. Compared to a single conductor or an untwisted balanced pair, a...
<sillyslux> wtf
<Mmike> mzoda nece radit na 150m udaljenosti
<Mmike> al' na 2 metra, mora radit
<Mmike> nist, moram po dete
<Mmike> jelly, aj zvizni poruku neku ak nadjes mozda kojim slucajem kabl, pa da se odmah sletim po to :&* :)
<jelly> eh, nije to 220V da radi kad spojis bilo kakvom zicom
<sillyslux> ja sam mislio da tek tehnologije poput "shielded" ili "foiled" cine bolje kategorije
<sillyslux> zapravo sam vidio 100MBit na jednoj kartici ka sam uzeo neki jeftini kabel
<sillyslux> inace 1Gbit
<sillyslux> ako ti je kartica 10GBit, onda ima i taj mdix
<sillyslux> garant
<jelly> cudi me da postoje kartice kojima nemres izvadit SFP+ i imaju samo copper
<jelly> al valjda je to 50 centi jeftinije
<sillyslux> https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=10gb%20nic%20intel&Submit=ENE
<sillyslux> ove prve su svi bez toga
<sillyslux> skupo
<jelly> #onokad se superskriveni proxy zove kao gazirano pice
<jelly> ssh> -R8080:cockta:8080
<sillyslux> http://www.loveretro.co/
<sillyslux> i jos su platili 12 milijone
<jelly> MANDARINE to jest SMOKVE UPDATE: ima još 4kg suhih smokvi ko voli i želi nek se upiše, Mmike BotaniCar hbogner dodo...eh obrut vileni ivoks itd
<jelly> al odma, jer sve stiže sutra prijepodne
<jelly> pomama za limunima, ko da stize gripa
<obrut> jelly: evo, upiso se za smokve
<obrut> a zena upravo zvace ove zadnje kupljene :)
<jelly> skupe su im smokve, al su fine
<hrvoje> upisao limunove
<jelly> svi limunove, wtf
<jelly> hrvoje: plus, ak su oni to nakrcali veceras, ne znam je li prekasno, vidjet cemo
<hrvoje> a jebiga kad još nisu naranče u ponudi
<hrvoje> ma dobro, ak bude super, ak ne bude bit će u idućoj rundi
<jelly> limunovi su super ak radis kolace :-)
<hrvoje> ne radim ja, žena radi eventualno :) da ja radim svi bi završili na zaraznoj :D
<jelly> svoje cu narezat na kockice i zamrznut, jos mi nisu gust
<jelly> poslije kocku limuna ubacis drito u caj da se brze ohladi
<Obi-Van-Konobe>  /quit
<Mmike> sillyslux, eto, kupio konvertor, nadostukas kabl s time i pretvori straight u cross
<Mmike> imam sastanak za pol sata, pa kad to zavrsi cu opet ustekat kartice
<Mmike> glupace imaju ventilatore na sebi
<Mmike> pa su glasne za popizdit
<sillyslux> krosdapter
<sillyslux> i stvarno mislis da ti to triba
<Mmike> saad cemo vidit
<sillyslux> ethtool enp2s0 -> Auto-negotiation: on
<sillyslux> mislim da je to to
<sillyslux> ko zna mozda sam opet nesto pomisa pa je to nesto drugo?
<sillyslux> ah to je da se dogovori za brzinu, nest drugo znaci
<sillyslux> ali ima ethtool mdix auto|on|off
<jelly> Mmike, aktivno hladjenje je puno bolje nego da ti kartica od x stotina dolara krepa na +110 celzijevaca
<jelly> tako nekako je thermal shutdown ovih qlogic %@^
<jelly> hm, zaboravio sam da je Neelix otisao prije kraja serije
<Mmike> jelly, potpuno se slazem, zato i nije za pod stolom, doma :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-14
<jelly-home> oho, zakrpe za telefon do 2018.10
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ČETVRTA RUNDA stiže 14.11. ujutro
<jelly> ooh, ubuntu sad ima chrony a ne ntpd za ntp, also nice
<BotaniCar> da, bas sam neki dan gledao oklen mi chrony na stroju - dovuk'o  se sam
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<jelly> to koristim za male masine vec par godina
<jelly> hm.  Ak dev oce php 7.2, dal da im dam stretch + deb.sury.org, ili bionic
<BotaniCar> Na kaj ce deployat produkciju ? :D
<BotaniCar> Trebalo mi je 4 dana da deployam tomcat kao systemd servis ( spika od proslog tjedna ), nosi nekakvu sugavu aplikaciju kojoj sam morao u envajrmentu definirati i kak se zove i kak se preziva i kojom rukom da drzi pimpek dok pisa. On bright side, nisam nikad napisao service file s vise teksta u sebi. 
<jelly> instaliramo im i devel i prod iznova
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislio sam , ako je server na koji ce kod poslije ici debian, jebo ubuntu, tko zna kakve suptilne razlike imaju koje ce nekaj polomit 
<jelly> ma htio bi imati poneki ubuntu lts za svaki slucaj
<jelly> hm, novi apt ima djidje
<jelly> N: Repository 'http://debian.iskon.hr/debian stretch Release' changed its 'Version' value from '9.5' to '9.6'
<BotaniCar> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-whats-new.en.html#apt-improvements # novi debianov ili novi na ubuntuju ? 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztxLp_r4KMk # tepih !!!
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - Rising From Ruins + Guardians intro (HD Audio) :: Duration: 06:30 :: Views: 335,846 uploaded by Jawbreaker :: 2,504 likes :: 78 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> pardon, kriva pjesma, ova ima tepih https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMU804-bjQA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - No Surrender (Official Video) :: Duration: 02:55 :: Views: 3,924,660 uploaded by JudasPriestVEVO :: 42,463 likes :: 966 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> novi za iduci debian
<jelly> je to rekao kod obicnog apt-get update
<BotaniCar> Kuliska
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Sophos sad ima nekakav cloud portal gdje na dashboardu mogu vidjeti status zastite. Klasicni semafor, lijepo mi napise da mi dve jedinice nisu zasticene, no ne da da kliknem i pokaze vise detalja, ne kaze koje jedinice :) Za to moram klikati u drugi tab .. 
<BotaniCar> Glup sam, jako. U inicijalnom dashboardu pokazuje status korisnika :) I, razlikuje korisnike i racunala! Slijedno: dva korisnika koje je uzeo iz AD-a, nisu se logirali na racunala s instaliranim sophosom gleda kao nezasticene i in-the-wild. U biti nije ni glupo, natjerat ce me da pocistim AD imenik :) 
<dodobas> meh, zaboravio pin od poslovne debitne kartice
<BotaniCar> Frajer opisuje lab u kojem uci: Currently working on Ubuntu v18 . Redhat fedoral, opensuse with kde desktop and one with out.
<BotaniCar> "redhat fedoral" sounds like refferal :) 
<jelly> a one with out je klopa za van?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAkP9B1AJ4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vojko V - Kako To (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 1,220,765 uploaded by Vojko V :: 21,403 likes :: 917 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Tak nekak, brijem :) 
<jelly> neko me sabotira, cili zivot moj?
<jelly> in unrelated news: domena kako.to je dostupna za $40
<obrut> to bi trebalo uzet :)
<obrut> dns.mi.ne.radi.kako.to
<jelly> hmmm
<obrut> i onda kad netko otvori stranicu fino tutnes... mozda je vlada... mozda su srbi...
<Mmike> e, da, vileni , bed sa snapovima je i to kaj nemres disejblat updateove :D
<jelly> kak nemres
<jelly> kako.to?
<Mmike> by.design :)
<jelly> čitam reklamu kod registrara, piše > Buy a domain and create your pro web presence
<jelly> a ja čitam pro web prasence
<dodobas> kad su mandarine danas ?
<jelly> sad ujutro stižu, veli 9:30-10:30
<jelly> ifdown eno1.212; sleep 120; ifup eno1.212
<jelly> Waiting for DAD... Done
<jelly> sta tata radi
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi sad htio samo purgeat sve i da mi proradi opet lxd
<vileni> ne svidja mi se taj snap bas
<Mmike> vileni, kak ti ne radi lxd? 
<Mmike> lxd imas u ppa, ne moras ga iz snapa instalirat
<vileni> 3.7? gdje?
<vileni> tj 3.x opcenito
<jelly> 3.0 ima u distri ne?
<vileni> a vidi, ima sad 3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 100
<vileni> stovise, instaliran mi po defaultu na 18.04
<vileni> ali ni blizu 3.7 iz snapa
<vileni> error: snap "lxd" has "auto-refresh" change in progress
<vileni> i kako da sad to maknem
<Mmike> vileni, kaj imas tu:  /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/logs/lxd.log
<Mmike> ili di vec imas logove
<Mmike> vjerojatno si imao 2jku u snapovima i onda se autopugradeiralo u 3
<Mmike> iako, nema smisla to... 2 nikad nije bila snapana
<vileni> nisam imao 2
<vileni> imao sam 3 koji je radio
<Mmike> iz snapa instaliran?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> sta ti bi :)
<vileni> pa htio sam 3
<Mmike> pa zakaj ppa nisi stavio
<vileni> nije bilo u ppa tada
<Mmike> 3.0.2 je u bionicu, pa se pojavio i u xenial-backportsima
<vileni> je, ali ja sam htio 3.0 cim je izasao, da probam clustering i to
<vileni> nije ga tada bilo izvan snapa
<Mmike> nda, ppa je deprecated bio cijelu 2017tu
<vileni> jel ima sad 3.7 u ppa?
<Mmike> nema ppa
<Mmike> ppa je deprecated, ugasili, ne postoji
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> nema lxd opce u repozitorijima vise
<Mmike> bionic je zadnji koji ima u repoima
<Mmike> 18.10 i na dalje, samo u snapovima
<vileni> ok, dakle i dalje moram snap
<vileni> "Failed connecting to global database (attempt 25): failed to create dqlite connection: no available dqlite leader server found" 
<vileni> bio je u clusteru, ali sad mu fali taj drugi stroj 
<Mmike> https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/5079
<vileni> maknulo ga napokon
<vileni> vec sam bio koristio taj link prije, stavio da je lokalniip:8443 adresa i nije proslo
<vileni> sad sam stavio 127.0.0.1:8443 i ok je
<vileni> maknulo ga
<Mmike> vileni, opravio?
<Mmike> 3.7 znaci imas sad, radi, zadovoljan?
<vileni> tek sam maknuo stari koji se nije htio autorefreshati
<vileni> s obzirom da je bio u clusteru s nekim strojem koji vjerojatno vise ne postoji
<vileni> nije htio startati servis
<vileni> i nikako da zavrsi to
<vileni> ali nije mi ni dao da ga maknem dok mu nisam rekao da je dqlite lokalno
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sranje, da
<vileni> citao sad malo o tom auto update, nije bas idealno u nekim situacijama
<Mmike> brijem da ce ljudi masnovno bjezati na docker samo zato kaj ce lxd biti dostupan jedino kroz snapove
<Mmike> nah, 'nije idealno' je pristojno - to je lose i opasno
<Mmike> uopce auto upgradeiranje bilo cega je opasno
<Mmike> bar kad ti ubuntu cloud image nasere autoupdate security paketa - to mosh ugasit
<Mmike> snapovima nemres rec 'ajte se nemojte autorefreshat'
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> stavi u /lib/systemd/system/snapd.refresh.service da se refresha svake prijestupne
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> jelly: a kad ih se moze skupiti i gdje ?
<BotaniCar> Frendica radi kao profesor informatije u OŠ, danas je predavanje zatvorila s "Ne, ne možete za Božićni sajam organizirati ilegalnu borbu robota i nagovarati ljude da se klade na robote"
<BotaniCar> Ima nade za mlade
<jelly> dodobas: BotaniCar Mmike hbo obrut vileni: kad ćemo primpopredaju, danas 18h?  19h?  Sutra?
<BotaniCar> Nisam nish narucio pa ... Ionak moram malca furat' na trening :( 
<obrut> jelly: ja sam danas planirao na interliber, a ne znam ni da li ce zena stici s autom... ako se nadjete danas, probat cu stici
<dodobas> ja mogu samo danas ...
<dodobas> jelly: samo bih onda naletio po mandarine
<dodobas>  i limune
<jelly> dodobas: onda naleti :-)
<jelly> mozes i u radno vrijeme
<ivoks> vele...
<ivoks> danas kratki rukavi
<ivoks> za 7 dana snijeg u zagrebu
<obrut> treba podmazat skije i bord...
<dodobas> enterprajz ... https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18442941
<sillyslux> enterpraise tls?
<sillyslux> ounou Oracle Database
<jelly> dodobas: da, i povrh toga to je i dalje ponajbolja baza po fichurima, pogotovo kad treba analizirat sto radi probleme u aplikaciji ili shemi
<dodobas> ima razvijen tooling ... 
<jelly> niko drugi nema takvu instrumentaciju
<jelly> i jebga, zato to fino naplate 
<obrut> problem s tim kodom je da, bez obzira sto je uzas, postajati sve gori s vremenom... 
<jelly> ako njima sistem buildanja sa 10 miliona testova radi... eh
<jelly> nisu bezveze dogurali 30 godina s tim cudom i 14 major verzija
<jelly> (nakon 12 ide 18, iduce godine izlazi 19)
<obrut> pa evo gle dokle su windowsi dogurali, a smece su :)
<jelly> i jesu i nisu
<jelly> NT je vrlo fino zamisljen, sad, ne znam kakav je kod
<SilverSpace> jah
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel imas ovo ? :) https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/heelight-core
<SilverSpace> obrut: nemam ali zanimljiv komad 
<obrut> dobro dodje za dekodirat sto r2d2 prica :)
<SilverSpace> morat ću promjeniti provajdera svaki dan pukne net na cca pola sata 
<SilverSpace> i to par puta
<obrut> na kojem si ?
<SilverSpace> btnet kabel
<SilverSpace> koaks
<SilverSpace> a imam u zgradi optiku bneta
<SilverSpace> hebe me to kaj imam tri tv
<jelly> koji kufer rade da im pukne net
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo opet puklo 
<SilverSpace> par puta danas
<SilverSpace> i to poslje podne ujutro je vecinom ok
<jelly> i kaj veli njihov support
<SilverSpace> opet puce
<SilverSpace> jelly: zaboravim iz zvat 
<Mmike> nemres
<Mmike> prokleta jesen/zima
<Mmike> dete opet bolesno :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak je tvoj necak?
<Mmike> sad kad je narasao vise nema svako malo virozice?
<SilverSpace> opet pukla veza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: netjak nije imao baš problema sa tim 
<SilverSpace> prosli petak se vratio iz skole jer je povracao 
<SilverSpace> lego u krevet prespavao se i navecer ko da nis ni bilo 
<Mmike> mislim, bolje je to neg kad je imao godinu/dve
<Mmike> al' brate mili, sad, jesen/zima/proljece
<Mmike> stalno je boletan :)
<Mmike> bolestan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima kakav info za chromecast
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle problem je vrtic tam je uvijek netko bolestan i jedni po drugim sline
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> znam, i to tak bude
<Mmike>  SilverSpace eeee, fakat, ico se vratio, nisam ga opce pitao za to :)
<Mmike> eo poslo poruku, javim kad se javi
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> di je bija
<SilverSpace> opet puce
<SilverSpace> tak je bilo i prosle godine kad je vani zahladio 
<SilverSpace> opeet
<SilverSpace> popizditcudanas
<SilverSpace> pizdim vec
<Mmike> puce?
<SilverSpace> internet opet puče
<hrvoje> radio je kolega jedan iz firme diplomski na temu utjecaja vremena na broadband kvarove ...
<hrvoje> modemi k'o penzioneri, kad je promjena vremena popizde
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol po zna koji put danas
<hrvoje> a kaj ti se dešava? jako dugačka parica?
<hrvoje> a, pardon, sad čitam u rikverc da je kabel
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-15
<SilverSpace> dam
<sillyslux> ja bi ovaku jenu grijalicu http://www.fanlesstech.com/2018/11/pure-art.html
<sillyslux> nek radi etereume ili sta vec kroz zimu...
<SilverSpace> nis posebno 
<Mmike> NJIIIIIIIIIIST NJIIIIIIIIIIIST
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije isao s nama jucer jest pa je tuzan :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je ba dijeti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na*
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> 35306 N   08:12 15.11.18 FISH XXL          (  0) [SPAM:#####]Aktivator za ribe FISH XXL
<jelly> skoro pa me zanima kakve su to lijene ribe da ih treba aktivirati
<SilverSpace> radioaktivni
<hbogner> jelly, mislis na ovo: "NIKADA NEĆE ULOVITI UISTINU MNOGO RIBE, AKO NE BUDETE KORISTILI NOVI JEDINSTVENI MAMAC!"
<jelly> moguće
<jelly> ne usudim se otvoriti za slučaj da ima exploit za mutt :-)
<hbogner> mailman ga je uhvatio pa tamo ima txt preview
<hbogner> ali nakon ovog teksta kji sam kopirao su hijeroglifi
<vileni> hbogner: gdje ste jeli na kraju
<jelly> ima slika u atacmentu, ni nju nisam otvorio
<hbogner> smokeraj, kad smo vec tamo bili sparkirani
<hbogner> a i Mmike se nesto izvlacio da nemora platiti klopu :P
<Mmike> dete bolesno :)
<Mmike> lose izvlacenje
<jelly> da da
<Mmike> hbogner, kak ti je bilo?
<Mmike> jelly, i ti si dobio?
<vileni> meni isto dete i zena bolesni
<hbogner> da da, sad lazes i svjetu da imas djete, koje izmisljotine :D
<jelly> nisam, potjerali smo doma kolegu koji je poceo smrcati
<jelly> prvi ga je potjerao drugi kolega sa 4 mj. malom :-)
<jelly> a ja sad moram sve linux sam radit
<hbogner> Mmike, burger mi je bio fin, osjeti se dimljene u okusu
<Mmike> meni taj burger tam nije nest posebno - pecivo mi je ocajno i onda ubije komad mesa koji je fakat ok
<Mmike> al' ono, cijeli dozivljaj burgera mi je mljebertert
<obrut> nego, za one koji ne jedu meso :) hr burgerica vege verzija u mek dreku (donaldsu) je odlicna :)
<jelly> nisam bio u McD jako dugo, radije cu jesti cevape nego vege kod njih 
<jelly> (za referencu, od cevapa mi dodje zlo i 2-3 dana sam bolestan)
<obrut> jelly: ja ne volim bas McD, ali se zalomilo par puta u zadnje vrijeme da smo zena i ja kako smo preuredjivali stan sljakali do kasno i onda jebote, sta cemo jest... (do prije koji dan ni frizider nije radio, a kuhinju jos nemamo uopce, ni sudoper)
<obrut> i onda se nekak McD na Vrbanima pokazao koristan :P
<vileni> ja odem svako toliko tamo, i neki ovi novi hamburgeri su mi ok
<Mmike> obrut, vrbani? pa de si doma?
<Mmike> ja ne jedem u McDu, sise mi nabrubre jos dok jedem
<Mmike> al' da, radi do kasno, prima kartice, ne moras iz auta
<Mmike> to su mu prednosti
<obrut> Mike Voltino
<Mmike> obrut, pa mozemo ic skupa!
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> danas nis ne puca
<SilverSpace> poslje podne krene 
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 3 A+
<SilverSpace> jebo ih to kad ce novi 4
<SilverSpace> https://medium.com/@ghalfacree/benchmarking-the-raspberry-pi-3-a-a7d4df181244
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Spoon - Whisper
<jelly> nope
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 12.5°C/55°F (12.0 to 13.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 58% Pressure at sea level: 1028hPa Visibility: 10km
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne sjecam se da je taj 3 a+ bio jucer na ponudi na pimoroniju... a danas je
<obrut> SilverSpace: a jucer sam skuco pare tamo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: da danas su ga pustli u prodaju 
<obrut> pederi :P
<obrut> inace bi ga narucio :)
<matija> Mmike: !
<Mmike> matija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<matija> imal sam nekih problema s ruterom pa dposo pogledat kaj komjuniti kaze
<matija> i guess what, kurac
<matija> sam sam slozil
<Mmike> pa si se dosel malo hvalit? :)
<Mmike> treba, treba
<Mmike> aj sad ne budi peezda pa reci kaj je bilo i kak si slozil
<matija> ma ne, al reko kad sam na ircu
<matija> sto nebi doso tu bacit oko
<matija> ma nist posebno, dodal sam funkcionalnost u unbound na opnsensu da mogu blokirat adove
<jelly> neki besplatni popis domena?  Oni iz ABP?
<matija> a posto je ruter jaci cpu pa je onda resolvanje na ruteru brze bitno
<matija> uzel sam jedno 7 popisa
<matija> mozda i 10, sec
<matija> http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt http://pgl.yoyo.org/as/serverlist.php?hostformat=hosts&showintro=0&mimetype=plaintext https://adaway.org/hosts.txt https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/hosts https://mirror1.malwaredomains.com/files/justdomains http://sysctl.org/cameleon/hosts https://zeustracker.abuse.ch/blocklist.php?download=domainblocklist 
<matija> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lists.disconnect.me/simple_tracking.txt https://s3.amazonaws.com/lists.disconnect.me/simple_ad.txt https://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.txt'
<matija> pa sam to moral podesit u format za unbound
<matija> ugl ono kaj pihole radi za cca 40ms
<matija> ovo moje guta za 19ms
<matija> pa sam si sav super i zakon
<matija> :D
<matija> al je jebada kaj opnsense gura svoj template prvo u unbound.conf pa mi razdrka neke dns upite jer forma ima na javnom dnsu privatne adrese tipa 10.x.x.x s kojima unbound zbog nekog rfca ne radi
<matija> pa daj ovo daj ono
<matija> skuzil sam da mi se ne isplati ljude pitat vise nist opce :( sve prije sam slozim, a ja nemam pojma :D
<matija> btw opnsense je <3
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> diskovi poskupili u odnosu na pocetak godine: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> 4TB diskovi jos uvijek najisplativiji po terabajtu
<Mmike> matija, a to ti sam za adove, ili?
<Mmike> jer, ja imam ublockpimpeknesto, to mi super radi
<Mmike> odustao sam od odrzavanja svoje dnsmasq liste
<matija> da, ali to mi je na razini cijele kuce
<matija> samo zato to i imam
<jelly> jel imas unbound negdje gdje ima puno upita kroz njega?
<matija> a nema bas puno, 20ak uredaja na mrezi
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> moram i ja kucu neku isfurat
<matija> ja sam svoju sjebano umrezil
<matija> do te mjere da mislim da cu uskoro presloziti sve
<matija> jer si spustam servere u atomsko skloniste
<jelly> htio bi imati rezervu za softver pored pdns-recursor
<SilverSpace> ssd jos jeftiniji 
<SilverSpace> bome fino padaju cijene dokse opet neka tvornica chipova ne zapali 
<Mmike> ja cu izgleda ubost 2 6TB diska
<Mmike> i dodat ih u polje
<Mmike> pa cu imat 9 diskova u RAID6 polju
<SilverSpace> https://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/canonical-extends-ubuntu-18.04-lts-linux-support-to-10-years.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ponorio :)
<hbogner> evo meni na stolu 3x HGST 4TB
<SilverSpace> kaj se vi grijete na to :)
<hbogner> idu za vikend u komp
<hbogner> Mmike, dices na kraju uzimat diskove?
<Mmike> hbogner, a nemam pojma
<Mmike> ak imas neku briju popustljivu....
<hbogner> mogu pitat za kolko ti mozemo prodat, al daj prvo reci model
<hbogner> wd, seagate, ???
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si kaj saznao za chromecast
<Mmike> hbogner, wd purple/green, neki na 5400, bitno mi je da je tih, 6TB
<Mmike> moze i 5TB
<Mmike> mislm, moze i 4TB ak je cijena ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nist od toga :( ja sam sjebo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, reko sam frendu da mi donese chromecast i tastaturu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i onda sam mu reko da necu narucitvat tastaturu i da jebiga nist od toga
<hbogner> Mmike, wd green ne postoji, preimenovali su ga u blue
<Mmike> i lik nije opce isao gledat chromecast niti ga je uzeo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sorry :( 
<Mmike> hbogner, aha, da,.... blue/green, to sam mislio napisati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a nista trazim dalje :)
<hbogner> ah, tesko, mi ne baratamo desktop diskovima, a nit tim pruple video surveilance diskovima, nas/red su najslabje s cim baratamo
<Mmike> hbogner, a kak su oni glasni?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj kurac, uzeo bi jedan ili dva reda, sta sad, da probam
<Mmike> kak se brzo vrte?
<jelly> wd red imam jedan u dekstopu doma i ok je
<jelly> cujem ga kad ide backup navecer, inace ne
<jelly> nego
<jelly> MANDARINE PREUZIMANJE
<jelly> KAD?!?!?!?
<hbogner> ah, nisam stigao jucer, mozda sutra
<Mmike> jelly, znaci ,cuje seek glave, al 'ne cujes spin? ja sam davno imao neki RED i taj je zujao stalno
<Mmike> al' sam citao puno da novi REDovi vise nisu takvi
<jelly> hbogner: obrut i ostali koji nisu narucili ovaj put: sutra 18h Mirage?
<jelly> ili ranije chak?
<hbogner> jelly, sutra ti znam reci, mozda idem poslom az zg pa svratim nabrzinu sam pokupit
<jelly> moze i tak
<hbogner> al ti sutra jos javim
<jelly> np.  turbo je ionako pokupovao najvise :-)
<Mmike> more sutra 18, ja cu doc na sok sa sladoledom
<Mmike> hbogner, donesem ti i kablove sutra
<SilverSpace> koja je razlika izmedu ova dva osim u zadnjem slovu R i C https://www.links.hr/hr/compareproducts
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne vidi se na tom linku nis
<jelly> Usporedi proizvode
<jelly> Nemate artikala za usporedbu.
<hbogner> Mmike, citaj kaj sam jelly-u pisao, sutra cu znat
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma da vidio to links jebeni 
<SilverSpace> https://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-120-0-gb-adata-su650-3d-nand-asu650ss-120gt-r-sata3-2-5-maks-do-520-450-mb-s-051400599
<SilverSpace> https://www.links.hr/hr/ssd-120-0-gb-adata-su650-3d-nand-asu650ss-120gt-c-sata3-2-5-maks-do-520-450-mb-s-051400529
<Mmike> hbogner, ack, javi, pa ti donesem kablove
<Mmike> ja cu svoje cekat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to ti je dost ojadan SSD
<hbogner> Mmike, ak ti se ne zuri onda ih mogu pokupit nazad,
<jelly> ASU650SS-120GT-C	120GB 	SU650SS 120GB BLACK COLOR BOX
<jelly> ASU650SS-120GT-R	120GB 	SU650SS 120GB BLACK RETAIL
<jelly> retail vjerojatno ima limić za 3.5"
<Mmike> hbogner,  a mislim, ak si dobio diskove trebaju tebi, ne? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, aj vidi za te 6TB redove koliko bi bili
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha
<jelly> al ono, vjerojatno, mozda je razlika samo u kutiji ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne mislim ga kupiti to mi zapelo za oko 
<SilverSpace> kak je razlika u cijeni 
<SilverSpace> m.2 cu neki kupit
<Mmike> ak ga imas di ustekat
<Mmike> i ak je pci
<Mmike> to je jebeno
<SilverSpace> imam dva na ploci proklucka
<SilverSpace> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/
<SilverSpace> inace ti M.2 se dosta griju 
<SilverSpace> sto i nije neki problem kod njih
<SilverSpace> kingston m.2 se najmanje griju 
<hbogner> Mmike, da, diskovi mi trebaju :)
<SilverSpace> kingston a1000 m.2 
<hbogner> ok, pitam sutra za wd red 6tb, 2 komada?
<Mmike> hbogner, mislis - kablovi ti trebaju
<Mmike> da, pliz, pitaj
<hbogner> aha, drugim citanjem sam skuzio da mislis na kablove :)
<hbogner> red, ili red pro?
<hbogner> e to na r1 jelda? mi ne poslujemo s fizickim osobama, smao s pravnim
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-16
<jelly> obrut, hbogner, et al: sastanak danas?
<hbogner> izgleda da nist od mene danas, u ponedjeljak sam u zg sigurno
<obrut> jelly: ja bi, da !
<hbogner> za danass jos javim ako se promjeni
<obrut> imam auto :)
<jelly> hbogner: ok, onda će te čekati, odnesem tvoje doma na balkon
<hbogner> javim jos kroz sat-dva
<jelly> np
<obrut> jelly: kad ti pase ?
<jelly> obrut: ti imash najvise svega ovaj put, moze kad oces
<obrut> ok, mislio sam tamo negdje oko 18h...
<jelly> mere
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obrut: od kuda si sad narucivao 
<SilverSpace> ah na pimoroniju
<obrut> SilverSpace: stiglo mi vec :)
<SilverSpace> kad prije
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pa greskom je otislo UPS-om, a ne standardnom postom :) narucio prekjucer navecer, jucer shippali, stvar je vec doma :
<SilverSpace> obrut: koliko oni dostavu naplaciju 
<obrut> 7.5 funti za HR
<obrut> jer mi smo u jebenoj zoni... recimo za "rest of the world" je 6.5 :P
<obrut> za normalne EU zemlje je 5
<obrut> recimo, za Sloveniju je 5
<obrut> a thepihut, isto britanski, u BiH i Srbiju dostavljaju, u HR ne :P
<obrut> bas smo prava europska drzava
<SilverSpace> jebena
<SilverSpace> koje sranje
<SilverSpace> ja jedan rijedak dio trebao za frenda iima jedino u njemackoj i dođ2 10evra a njemci 50evra traze za dostavu 
<SilverSpace> to da sam idem po to manje me dode :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: vjerojatno bi doslo jeftinije preko mailbox.de remailera
<hbogner> ah, bio u zga i vratio se u ka
<jelly> UTEKO
<jelly> jesi bar bio na interliberu
<hbogner> nope, al sma bio pred tvojom firmom jedno 20 minuta :)
<jelly> pih
<jelly> a fak, ostavio sam mobitel dole :-\
<hbogner> u 15 mi javili da ipak idem za zg i da je hitno
<jelly> trebao si doc gore i uzet mandarine
<hbogner> skuzio sam da se nejavljas ni na poruke ni na pozive
<hbogner> nisam znao jesi u firmi il di vec
<jelly> nisu mi ni rekli da je zvonilo
<jelly> :-(
<hbogner> isao u macro-micro po nekaj pa tamo parkirao
<hbogner> pa te zvao i slao poruke, al nista, otisao u pekaru, pojeo, pa opet al nista 
<jelly> duzan sam ti pivo bar...
<jelly> obicno nosim mobitel svuda sa sobom
<sillyslux> cijeli bar?
<jelly> iz ikee, ne neki skupi
<hbogner> :)
<Mmike> weee, novi ubuntu
<Mmike> No LSB modules are available.
<Mmike> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Mmike> Description:	Ubuntu 18.10
<Mmike> Release:	18.10
<Mmike> Codename:	cosmic
<hbogner> kaj postoji neka međuverzija između parnih .04 ubuntu verzija???
<hbogner> ja priznajem samo lts :P
<hbogner> jos od kad sam pokusao 8->9 i opekao se izbjegavam međuverzije
<hbogner> odoh, beer time o/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-17
<jelly> Bionić, Kosmić, sve neki domaći
<jelly> ebenti esxi, zahaltao VM na 15 minuta iz cista mira
<jelly> (ok, nije sasvim iz cista mira nego je isao vm snapshot i backup)
<Mmike> Bionic
<Mmike> Kosmic
<Mmike> :)lolic
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-18
<jelly> #onokad banka umjesto printanja papira, na mejl, neenkriptirano, posalje dokument sa brojem imenom, prezimenom, brojem osobne, potpisom, iban-om i 10 od 16 znamenki kreditne kartice
<jelly> s/brojem //
<sillyslux> bokte... https://twitter.com/heraldsunsport/status/1064089412349452288
<sillyslux> Just wanted to let everybody know that I am fine but will be going into Surgery tomorow morning...
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/VanGamerenF1/status/1064068891385712640
<obrut> sto ima na linuxu od 3d cad alata, a da radi ?
<obrut> onaj freecad ima toliko musica da je neupotrebljiv
<hrvoje> catia :) od foss rješenja zadnji put kad sam gledao gotovo ništa upotrebljivo :(
<obrut> a to radi native na linuxu ? :P
<hrvoje> mislim samo server dio... uglavnom linux nije nešto podržan za 3d :(
<obrut> jebote sto je ovaj freecad u kurcu, treba lijepo napisat "koristiti na vlastitu odgovornost, neupotrebljivo smece koje ce vas zivcirat"
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-11
<jelly> NDH i prva godina jugoslavijeje imala daylight saving?  zdump -v Europe/Zagreb |less ... 1941 do 1945 i onda nista do 1983
<BotaniCar> ohh
<jelly-home> Microsoft Japan claims 4-day workweek bumped productivity 40% https://boingboing.net/2019/11/05/microsoft-japan-claims-4-day-w.html
<jelly-home> ￼
<jelly-home> ￼
<jelly-home> Microsoft Japan claims 4-day workweek bumped productivity 40%
<jelly-home> https://boingboing.net
<jelly-home> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> Type a message
<jelly> a jebemti 
<Mmike> jelly, kad je skulpljanje?
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, sutra će vjerojatno doći a kad bi se našli ili sutra ili preksutra?
<Mmike> oboje mi je ok
<sillyslux> stiga chromium 78 u debian stable
<Mmike> sillyslux, ne korsitis guglotove repoe?
<Mmike> a, chromium
<Mmike> root@MP50 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d> diff  20auto-upgrades 20auto-upgrades.ucf-old
<Mmike> 1c1,3
<Mmike> < APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<Mmike> ---
<Mmike> > APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<Mmike> > APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0";
<Mmike> > APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<Mmike> 1 root@MP50 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d>
<Mmike> Ako ste imali auto-upgrades disejblane, recent update bi vam isto mogao potrgati, pa pripazite
<jelly> Mmike: koji je to rilis
<sillyslux> pa koristim guglove repove, imam i stable, beta i unstable chrome instaliran
<sillyslux> moga bi sve maknit sad kad je chromium na 78
<sillyslux> a moj apt, ko da sam ga potrga nekako, hoce skinit 2gb i medu "The following NEW packages will be installed:" ima acpi, fdisk
<sillyslux> fdisk i sad vec uredno radi oO
<Mmike> jelly, bionic
<Mmike> jelly, iako ovo ne pali autoupgrade, samo pali auto-download
<jelly> pa dobro, download nije strašan
<jelly> a ovo nije ni download nego samo update
<DomaMuffin> 25. obljetnica uspostave diplomatskih odnosa izmedju Vatikana i Izraela se obiljezava kod nas ( dvorana V.Lisinski)?! Jebo te, to je neka grda gustermasonska igra !
<ivoks> zdravo
<ivoks> dragi moj hexchat, malo si potrgan
<Mmike>  ivoks sta mu bi?
<ivoks> ma sve je ok
<ivoks> prelazim s macos-a na ubuntu
<ivoks> mac ce mi ostati za autocad i slicno
<ivoks> "<Mmike> Ako ste imali auto-upgrades disejblane, recent update bi vam isto mogao potrgati, pa pripazite"
<ivoks> pa ne bas, osim sto nije tocno sto tocno radi, tebe kao operatora dpkg je upozorio da postoje promjene i pitao te sto zelis
<ivoks> inace ne bi imao .ucf-*
<Mmike> yup, zabnrijao sam
<Mmike> samo ce pocet skidat pakete
<Mmike> prije nije
<Mmike> ono sto je cudno je zasto me dpkg pitao za promjene, jer ja na ruke taj file nisam dirao
<Mmike> (ok, mozda jesam, al' fakat ne vidim zasto nit sam uspio nac zasto)
<Mmike> ali , da ga nisam dirao, nebi me pitao nist
<Mmike> nego bi sam upalio 'download-upgradeable-packages' bez da to znam
<Mmike> al' da - nije tak grozno, ne upali autoupgrades sam od sebe
<Mmike> to su cloud-imagei imali u nekom trenutku, mislim sa 16.04.2 na 16.04.3 'automagically' su se strojevi poceli autoapgrejdat
<Mmike> ivoks, koji laptop za ubuntu imas?
<ivoks> x270 sa 32GB RAMa
<Mmike> OPA
<Mmike> kak si to uspio?
<Mmike> tj, di si nasao DDR4 32gigni?
<Mmike> ZELIM!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> 12727 165648    20   0 2145468 598352   9192 S  76.5  1.8  44:24.61 mysqld                                                                   
<Mmike> 12169 mario     20   0 3226420 612240 177512 S  17.6  1.9 341:03.09 plasmashell                                                              
<Mmike>  1632 root       1 -19       0      0      0 S  11.8  0.0   3:35.17 z_wr_iss                                                                 
<Mmike>  1633 root       1 -19       0      0      0 S  11.8  0.0   3:34.88 z_wr_iss  
<Mmike> kde
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> ivoks!
<ivoks> pa na amazonu
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07NBS9Y1L/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_3p_dp_1
<ivoks> ili jeftiniji
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-DDR4-2666-SO-DIMM-2666Mhz-PC4-2666V-S/dp/B07MY7NW5V/ref=sr_1_1_sspa
<Mmike> e, pa to!
<Mmike> thnx!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-12
<jelly> oh nice, znači mogao bi 64GB stavit u budući laptop
<Mmike> Ja bas gledam dal' to znaci da moj laptop moze 128GB.
<Mmike> Al' nemre, 64GB je max. 
<jelly> Mmike: a ne znam kakvo će biti okupljanje kad niko nije ništa naručio, samo tvoje smokve :-D
<Mmike> sramotnici!
<Mmike> jelly, dal' ti mozda znas (ili znas koga pitati) - zasto HT mora dobiti suglasnost od predstavnika stanara kad ulazi optikom u zgradu? Naime, u zakonu o vlasnistvu jasno stoji da se ne moraju stanari sloziti svi da optika udje - dovoljno je da jedan zeli i operater ima pravo uci u zgradu.
<Mmike> al' HT nece u zgradu dok predstavnik stanara ne da potpis.
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> možda je predstavnik samo legitimna kontakt osoba
<Mmike> http://www.nohello.com/
<ivoks> jelly: ti sigurno znas; smije li se .hr domena prodati trecoj strani?
<ivoks> jelly: rijec je o besplatnoj .hr domeni
<ivoks> tj., konkretno, ja imam init.hr, ali kako mi vise ne treba, pojavili su se interesenti kojima se ta domena svidja :)
<vileni> sto je bilo sa initom
<ivoks> pa nema ga vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> sad je dlivio
<ivoks> doo
<vileni> mislio sam da je dlivio ono nesto za namjestaj :)
<BotaniCar> Mislis za pametne domove ? :) 
<vileni> e to
<BotaniCar> Ja sam po posjeti stranici mogao samo zakljuciti da je siromasna informacijama ;)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> doci ce to na red
<jelly> ivoks: ne, ali ak im prodaš firmu... 
<ivoks> nemres obrt prodat :)
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> ali prodajem drugu firmu
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> tko me prijavio? :)
<ivoks> initgrupa.hr ce se sada kititi tudjim perjem :)
<vileni> prijavio?
<jelly> netplan je... čudan
<jelly> ak link nije up, ne konfigurira IP
<jelly> ak link slučajno padne, dekonfigurira ga
<jelly> instalirao 18.04.3 na fizički server, razmišljam da li da vratim nazad ifupdown
<Mmike> jelly je pristojan :)
<jelly> ostavit ću ga jer je default, samo zato što ću tražiti i pristup konzoli
<Mmike> A gle, to ce ostat, bar za sad... tak da se isplati znat i skuzit quirkove i pizdarije
<jelly> pitam se dal ima race condition za firewall ruleove :-\
<infy-> ako netko ima ht optiku, pojeftinile su brzine ovih dana, pa sada mozete zgrabit 500 megića po sekundi za 25kn ako imate magentu, jako cool
<jelly> misliš, DODATNIH 25kn/mj 
<ivoks> jelly netplan je proxy, on ne radi nis
<ivoks> jelly to ti je networkd od systemd-a
<ivoks> netplan samo generira konfig file
<jelly> mislim da ću prestati prihvaćati "nismo mi krivi nego upstream" kao izgovor
<infy-> da, da dodatnih 25kn, naravno :)
<ivoks> jelly nije to bio izgovor, vec fyi jer se cini da ne znas kako alat radi :)
<Mmike> infy-, daj URL neki
<Mmike> ja bas natjeravam optiku u urerd
<Mmike> iako mislmi da cu uzeti HT na mjesec/dva reda radi i onda preci na Iskon.
<Mmike> "Seems like someone at Canonical didn't want to admit that systemd-networkd is the way forward, and needed to wrap another abstraction layer over it to pretend they have options.
<Mmike> Just use systemd-networkd, unless you have specific requirements it doesn't cover."
<Mmike> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/b2wpaj/netplan_why_is_it_considered_the_future_by_some/
<datase> /r/linuxadmin :: Netplan - why is it considered the 'future' by some, is it worth learning about? :: I have come across some discussions in forums like the one below, which gave me that impression although I could not find many references online or talks to corroborate... :: 41 points (86%) :: 69 comments :: Posted 238d ago by superTuringDevice
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> sta ces
<Mmike> 7 dana njujorka, u hotelu - 13k kuna
<Mmike> u airbnbju - 18k kuna :)
<ivoks> mnogi jos uvijek ne kuze cloud
<ivoks> debian ima svoj sustav za mreze, redhat svoj, suse svoj...
<ivoks> ali kad canonical napravi wrapper jer mora raditi i tamo gdje nema systemda, onda je canonical usamljeni jahac
<ivoks> sotona
<ivoks> kako se usuduje napravi open source alat
<Mmike> los alat :)
<Mmike> meni najveci problem sa svim canonicalovim novim proizvodima to sto - nema dokumentacije
<Mmike> nikakve
<Mmike> ima neki 'how to' ili 'getting started' i to je to
<Mmike> a za iole komplicijranije stvari - snadji se druze
<Mmike> juju tek sad ima koliko-toliko ok dokumentaciju
<Mmike> MAAS dokumentacija je jos uvijek ocajna
<Mmike> LXC/LXD dokumentacija je smece najvece (ok, aj, to se zadnjih mjeseci lagano popravlja)
<Mmike> netplan je, mho, fakat drek. Jedino di mi radi kak spada je - na laptopu :d
<ivoks> zasto je drek?
<Mmike> iako ga i tamo gasim jer nemrem namjestit neke stvari kak bi htio - daleko je jednostavnije prigrlit drugu grozotu (systemd-networkd i systemd-resolved)
<Mmike> zato kaj nemres nist napravit
<Mmike> ili nije dobro dokumentirano
<ivoks> hoces imati argumentiranu raspravu ili ces glumiti trumpa?
<Mmike> recimo, zelim da mi svi upiti za .lxd domenu zavrse na dnsmasqu od lxda
<Mmike> kak da to napravim sa netplanom?
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima s netplanom?
<ivoks> to je do resolvera
<Mmike> nop, to je do systemd-networkda
<ivoks> ne, nije
<Mmike> (systemd idijotarija, slazem se, ali)
<Mmike> da, je 
<ivoks> to je do systemd-a, da
<ivoks> ali nije to networkd
<ivoks> vec do resolved
<Mmike> nop :)
<Mmike> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=s
<Mmike> ovak izgleda recimo konfa kod mene doma
<Mmike> (bionic, al' upgrade sa xeniala pa, srecom, nemam netplan)
<Mmike> na 19.04 laptopu to nemrem tak jer se netplan radi pametan pa mi to obrise. Pa imam systemd-unit koji se pokrene na kraju i koji doda taj file i onda restarta systemd-networkd
<ivoks> to je definicija za lxd bridge, ne za resolvanje
<Mmike> (na 19.04 je jos dodatno sranje sto je LXD u snapu, pa nemam nacina rec LXDu da reloada systemd-networkd nakon kaj podigne lxdbr0, tak da sam takitak trebao unit file, al' ajd)
<Mmike> ne, ivoks, nije
<Mmike> ili, ok
<Mmike> mozda krivo radim
<Mmike> kak bih to trebao napravit onda?
<Mmike> ugl, najveci problem je - lack of documentation
<ivoks> ti mora da si retardiran ili kaj
<ivoks> ovo ti je doslovno jedan od primjera
<ivoks> https://netplan.io/examples
<ivoks> search: [mydomain, otherdomain]
<Mmike> rekao bih da si retardiran ti jer taj primjer ne radi to sto zelim :)
<Mmike> pokazi mi da sam retardiran, i napravi slijedece:
<Mmike> pokreni kvm virtualku, instaliraj u nju 18.04 server, instaliraj unutra lxd, i napravi tak da lokalno iz te virtualke mozes resolvat kontejnere po imenu
<Mmike> znaci da kad velis: lxc launch ubuntu:16.04 test1
<Mmike> mozes nakon toga rec: ping test1.lxd
<ivoks> ah, previdio sam ~
<Mmike> a za bonus napravi da mosh rec samo: ping test1
<Mmike> (again, dio sranja, velik dio sranja, je sam systemd sa systemd-networkdjem i systemd-resolvedjem)
<Mmike> al' i dalje to nemrem sa netplanom
<Mmike> neg moram na ruke
<Mmike> dodje mi da ubijem sve to i vratim se na dnsmasq od networkmanagera gdje je to sve tako fino krasno i slatko radilo
<Mmike> posbeno mi je irirantno sto mi na 18.04 to sve radi, ajmo rec, ok, al' na 19.04 imam stupidni delay kod prvog resolvanja
<Mmike> zato sto systemd pita SVE DNS servere i ceka odgovore od svih
<Mmike> a kad pitam svoj resolver internetski sto je test1.lxd, treba neko vrijeme da mi veli 'odjebi'
<Mmike> i nemrem rec systemdu NE PITAJ INTERNET ZA .lxd DOMENU (jer je lenart rekao da se to tak ne radi i da bih u biti LLMNR morao koristiti za to - well, nemrem, jer LXD ne zna kaj je LLMNR i koristi dnsmasq)
<Mmike> ugl, haos :)
<Mmike> i onda poslozis sve, sve ti radi, upgradeiras i - ajbok :)  
<Mmike> ja samo cekam veselja kad postgres i mysql budu distribuirani iskljucivo kao - snapovi :)
<Mmike> ok, ovo nit ja nemrem: https://dnevnik.hr/folder/viralni-video/kako-si-uspjela-cura-se-zaplela-u-pojas-na-straznjem-sjedalu-spasavale-je-policija-hitna-i-vatrogasci---582743.html
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-13
<BotaniCar> Hej ju gaaajz , jutro ! 
<Mmike> Yup.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, se vidimo sutra?
<BotaniCar> Kaj, di ? 
<BotaniCar> ja se ispricavam, ali kaj smo god dogovorili, ja sam zaboravio
<BotaniCar> nacelno sam za :)
<Mmike> nismo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sad se dogovaramo :D
<Mmike> rekao si da radis od doma sutra - mogu doc radit kod tebe pa idemo jest nekud, popijemo kavu, i uopce se druzimo? :D
<BotaniCar> OK, kad, di, kaj cemo delat' ? 
<Mmike> mozemo i: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw7QMR3Cw2w
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DJ Go-Cut - live set (1999) :: Duration: 46:43 :: Views: 8,209 uploaded by bass HR :: 54 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> O, mozes ! Dapace, ja u 12:15 kupim sina iz skole pa mozes ti svog dofurat'
<Mmike> Pa, ja cu se, nadam se, bavit CloudDeformationom, a ti se bavi cim vec se bavis.
<BotaniCar> Sad moram poslije posla ici naci neku komadinu mesa da nam ispecem 
<Mmike> Pa mzoemo u birtiju?
<BotaniCar> Pa nisam te zvao k sebi da idemo u birc :)
<BotaniCar> nego, kaj imas od sikjur chetova pri ruci da ti velim nekaj ? 
<Mmike> Signal?
<Mmike> nisi me zvao k sebi, ja sam se sam pozvao :D
<BotaniCar> Dlakocjepu
<jelly> jel vocap siguran?  Samo te FB i NSA priskuškuju...
<BotaniCar> Svoje podatke dajem samo Kinezima ! :) 
<Mmike> bandic na radio sljemenu
<Mmike> dobro da ne znam broj
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi mu rekao, a da on vec ne zna && ne mari ? 
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> zato sam udahnuo, izdahnuo, ugasio radio sljeme, i pustio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK5aCJnpa3o
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dave Clarke live@Essential Mix 2000 :: Duration: 02:00:01 :: Views: 96,780 uploaded by SuperSPIKE83 :: 712 likes :: 24 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoCQ6tq5wJE # ja ovo prvi puta vidim 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Paternoster Lift - Through the Basement & Over the Top :: Duration: 02:36 :: Views: 1,663,320 uploaded by DiodeGoneWild :: 13,738 likes :: 410 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> jelly: sve je sigurno dok god ono sto pricas preko toga nije jako zanimljivo :)))
<BotaniCar> Bottom line zaista jest "pazi sto pricas" :)
<BotaniCar> "Ministri branitelja i zdravstva Tomo Medved i Milan Kujundžić predstavljaju nacrte dva Zakona: Vukovar se proglašava mjestom posebnog domovinskog pijeteta"
<BotaniCar> Ovi bas zele da se Vukovarci nikad ne oporave.
<BotaniCar> Sad ce na provedbu zakona potrositi vise nego da su tvornicu cavala napravili
<jelly> kaj znači pijetet, da se i dalje neće stavljati dvojezične table?
<BotaniCar> https://web.facebook.com/nevena.glibetic/videos/1303089980198/ # literal video cover madonne 
<BotaniCar> Osho ja na rijecnik, preventivno, i dobro da jesam. Prvi linkovi na objasnjenja su na Srpskom :) Druga stvar je sto se da tumaciti i kao poboznost :)
<BotaniCar> Svasta mene nasmije 
<BotaniCar> @Jelly kad si vec spomenuo: novinari su na predstavljanju pitali ministra Medveda da li taj novi zakon omoguava da za koju godinu maknu dvojezicne table. Nevjesto je izbjegao odgovor. 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, promjena plana, nemrem sitra nikak :(
<Mmike> nicols, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: pa dovraga! JA SAM MESO KUPIO STA CU SAM POL SVINJE POJEST ?!11
<jelly> om nom
<DomaMuffin> Jelly, dodji jest sa mnom sutra :( 
<ivoks> https://www.mirantis.com/company/press-center/company-news/mirantis-acquires-docker-enterprise/
<jelly> DomaMuffin: samo ako je pajcek bio vegetarijanac
<ivoks> https://www.docker.com/press-release/docker-new-direction
<ivoks> hm, meni ovo sve zvuci kao da je docker inc bankrotirao
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ako si ti spreman doci do sesveta,ja sam spreman ujutro otici po karfiol na plac ( imam i graha :) :) )
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: kaj to nije javna tajna? Mjesecima citam kak su pojebali svaki pokusaj partnerstva i jedino kaj ih drzi iznad vode je inercija i enterprise support.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dobro da se k8s maknuo od njih
<jelly> kak se zove ona zamjena za docker od RH-a
<ivoks> containerd je dio systemd-a
<jelly> ne to, to je systemd shit
<ivoks> k8s koristi containerd
<jelly> nekaj sa 7 slova je bilo
<ivoks> podman?
<jelly> hm, mislim da da
<jelly> "podman?" -- 7 slova :-)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: ako dobro citam, vise mi ne treba dockerCE da potjeram k8s-e ?
<ivoks> k8s koristi containerd vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> ovisi kako ga konfiguriras naravno
<ivoks> https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/05/24/kubernetes-containerd-integration-goes-ga/
<DomaMuffin> Bavio sam se intenzivno k8sima pred "neko vrijeme", i ostalo mi je da sam DockerCE morao staviti, pa sam se primio neceg drugog. Yato te pitam, jer ovo znaci da moram opet malo citati o tome. Thx
<DomaMuffin> cek, proslogodisnji clanak o "alpha" integraciji ? Bu'm guglao thx
<ivoks> https://microk8s.io/
<DomaMuffin> aha, to je vas tjunani k8s
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je upstream k8s
<jelly> to je za laptop? :-)
<ivoks> samo jednostavan za instalirati :)
<DomaMuffin> https://kubernetes.io/docs/setup/production-environment/container-runtimes/#docker
<DomaMuffin> Zbog ovog sam zbunjen
<ivoks> da, za laptop i igru
<ivoks> za produkciju je https://ubuntu.com/kubernetes/features
<jelly> lol, da > Zero-ops Kubernetes for workstations and edge / IoT
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: ja se igram s par ormara opreme :) Bilo bi zgodno da me uputis na verziju za odrasle :)
<ivoks> DomaMuffin pa napisao sam
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: je, ali onda sam zakljucan s vama, ne ?
<DomaMuffin> ovo ce biti interesantno, kak ce se stvari s vremenom razic', kaj vmware ima "ispod", nesto svoje ? 
<DomaMuffin> mislim na vSphere Integrated Containers
<DomaMuffin> "he vSphere Integrated Container Engine is a Docker Remote API-compatible engine"
<DomaMuffin> Juhu, znaci vec sad nisu isti
<ivoks> DomaMuffin cime si zakljucan?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: nemrem "charmed kubernetes" staviti na redhat/centos, ne ?
<ivoks> DomaMuffin ne mozes; ako moras koristiti redhat, onda si vec zakljucan
<jelly> čime je zaključan, običan k8s ide na EL
<ivoks> to je kao da pitas mozes li deb staviti na redhat
<DomaMuffin> Jasno, moja konstatacija nije bila zamjerka, nego molba da potvrdis. U principu sam zakljucan na vmwaretu, sto je jos najgore od nabrojanog.
<ivoks> jelly pa rjecju 'morati'
<jelly> DomaMuffin: vmwateu ništa ne fali :-)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: evo sad će nam pričati kak imaju SVOJU k8s integraciju
<jelly> oš doć :-)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: to to to :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: hocu, kada?
<jelly> hm, mislim da je ovaj petak
<DomaMuffin> Kada? Skola strajka pa moram malog cuvati? Koliko traje, mozda da ga uvalim susjedu na 2h
<jelly> provjerim sutra sa Å¡efom detalje pa javim
<DomaMuffin> Upitnici na svim krivim mjestima
<DomaMuffin> thx ! 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin ako zelis support za k8s, onda k8s uzmi od onoga tko ti daje i OS
<jelly> vjerujem da će potencijalnog dodatnog kupca uvijek primiti na prezentaciju...
<jelly> ivoks: misliš da bi on koristio centos da ima para za OS support
<DomaMuffin> jelly: vec je kupljeno sve AFAIK :) Vjerojatno mogu dobiti i prezentaciju on demand, mislio sam uletit' na kavu i slusanje :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: to nisam pročitao i reći ću da si potencijalni kupac :-D
<ivoks> jelly ako se gleda cijena supporta za redhat, onda vjerojatno nema
<ivoks> nas support model je drugaciji
<ivoks> 225$ za stroj godisnje je kikiriki, a pokriva i openstack i k8s i esm i livepatch...
<ivoks> ili $750 ako zeli razgovarati sa inzenjerima
<jelly> još ak je za fizički stroj pa da uzmem jednu licencu za 50 virtualki po hostu :-)
<ivoks> ili $1500 ako zeli SLA od 1h
<ivoks> pa mozes
<ivoks> dapace
<jelly> $1500 mi je samo OS licenca tu
<jelly> za download i install.
<ivoks> mi izricito kazemo da licenca za jedan fizicki stroj dobijes support za sve virtualke na njemu
<jelly> (OÅ , openshift, ne operacijski sustav)
<ivoks> https://ubuntu.com/pricing/infra
<jelly> ali ak IT direktor voli RH i imamo developere koji znaju radit na RH, eh
<jelly> (sad, koliko znaju, koliko se uče na nama, o tom potom)
<ivoks> tu ti nemrem puno pomoci
<ivoks> mogu popricati s njim ako hoces :)
<jelly> ma jok, nećemo ni on ni ja biti tu još dugo kak se stvari kreću :-)
<jelly> ivoks: cak i ako virtualke vrtim na vmware hostu a ne ubuntu hostu? > licenca za jedan fizicki stroj dobijes support za sve virtualke na njemu
<jelly> tu bi se dalo ustediti na rhel licencama, moram vidit koje aplikacije sad podrzavaju utuntu pored rhela
<ivoks> "When an Ubuntu Advantage subscription is attached to a physical host running a Supported Hypervisor, it covers the same services for all Ubuntu guests on that host."
<ivoks> Covered Hypervisor means any of: KVM | Qemu | Bochs, VMWare ESXi, LXD | LXC, Xen, Hyper-V, VirtualBox, z/VM, Docker.
<jelly> ak je VMware vSphere Hypervisor Enterprise Plus (bivši ESXi) supportan onda super
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> dakle, attachat $1500 na ta vmware host i dobijes support za sve ubuntu virtualke na njemu
<ivoks> sa 1h L1 SLA
<ivoks> i ako vrtis k8s na tom stroju, onda je i k8s pokriven
<ivoks> ili openstack
<jelly> mislim da će to nekome biti zanimljivo
<jelly> jer mogu uzeti licencu za 2x2 hosta i bindati k8s virtualke samo na njih, a ostatak VM-ova moze bilo gdje
<ivoks> ako imas malo virtualki, mozes kupiti pojedinacne licence za virtualke
<ivoks> al to bi moralo biti 2-3 virtualke
<jelly> za OS imam 7 minimalno
<jelly> (+3 za ceph ili glusters + 2 za vanjski postgres +... sigurno će još nešto izmisliti)
<ivoks> to im je business model
<ivoks> licence
<jelly> još da je nafukat par preostalih app vendora da podržavaju Ubuntu
<jelly> npr. Motive, pardon, Alcatel-Lucent, pardon, uh... Nokia
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-14
<DomaMuffin> Morning gajz ! 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jebemu sve :(
<DomaMuffin> Jebemmu sex ! 
<Mmike> A, to ne!
<Mmike> nene!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: samo ti nemoj nikak stic https://imgur.com/9BW1VaX
<DomaMuffin> Ja bu'm nasao vremena.
<DomaMuffin> Najveci problem koji sad imam je da mi u najdublju tepsiju koju imam ne stanu i meso i krumpiri
<Mmike> a srca ti jebem :( :( :(
<DomaMuffin> Vidi, uvijek mozes doci samo na pola sata
<DomaMuffin> Ta, jesti se mora
<Mmike> https://www.hzzo.hr/wp-login.php
<Mmike> o srca ti srcanog!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nemrem, nemam auto danas i nemrem nikak do sesveta :/
<Mmike> mislim, mogu, al' pre dugo bu mi trajalo
<DomaMuffin> Pa kakav si debos, zakaj nisam dosao po tebe ? 
<Mmike> jebiga
<Mmike> drugacije sam si slozio dan :(
<Mmike> ssh: Could not resolve hostname wpscan.lxd: Name or service not known
<Mmike> GLUPI systemd-networkd
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahaha
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, tko je onaj Vjeko PUll?
<Mmike> lik je k'o sramotno gori od dokme
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam, ali je hodajuca potvrda da se isplati vjerovati leptiricima u zelucu. Pokusao me frendati na FB u jednom trenutku i impulsno sam odbio. Vec se vidim kak bi me tagao u sranjima
<DomaMuffin> Kak su opce usporedivi? Dokma ne pise knjige bez interpunkcije, glave i repa :) 
<jelly-home> ne platiš dva tjedna i odmah ti isključe VPS! :-D
<jelly-home> sad sam provideru poslao screenshot di se vidi da mi je Revolut uzeo novce (iako njima nisu došli...) pa su upalili VPS
<vileni> bar ti prihvaca revolut
<jelly> prihvaća ali je baš taj vikend revolut imao probleme i ona potvrda plaćanja tokenom im nije radila
<vileni> meni nije htio prihvatiti na scaleway i wasabi, bez obzira na taj vikend
<vileni> kao nece virtualne
<vileni> a taj vikend mi je po slovackoj i madjarskoj odbijao revolut
<jelly> TIL "Za dobru prasicu, nema lošeg napoja"
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam sretan! :-)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kako mogu pomoci?
<DomaMuffin> totalno krivi odgovor, znam, trebao sam pitati "kaj je"
<jelly> plati pivo :-D
<DomaMuffin> sjetilo me na ono kak betmen razjebava sve viceve. Dodje betmen u zatvor Jokeru u posjetu i Joker mu veli "cuj vic", veli betmen "hajde". Kaze Joker "kuc kuc", "udji" odvraca betmen. <ded>
<jelly> ko je ono napisao
<jelly> kuc kuc
<jelly> race condition
<jelly> tko je?
<jelly> o lol provider, kad nisam platio nisu ugasili mašinu nego su je hibernirali
<jelly>  08:57:21 up 106 days, 14:23,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.00
<jelly> Venecija potopljena
<jelly> talijani uveli izvanredno stanje
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-15
<DomaMuffin> Veneciju na Mt.Blanc ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva malo racunalo https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/jetson-nano-developer-kit
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /mnt % pv /dev/sdb | zstd -T4 -1 -c | nc enchilada 9876
<Mmike> ^Z.9GiB 0:02:01 [ 126MiB/s] [===================>                                            
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<Mmike> brzina koju PV pokazuje ide izmedju 120 i 350 MiB/s
<Mmike> kroz gigabitni ethernet
<Mmike> zstd kicks ass
<Mmike> s tim da je ovo neki stari(ji) acerov laptop sa 4th gen i5 procesorom
<jelly> nu stariji, meni je haswell doma najnovija brza mašina
<jelly> 3:1 u realtimeu je fino
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> probao sam prvo pigz -c1, al' zstd je brzi
<Mmike> tj, bolji omjer 
<jelly> a -2 :)
<Mmike> na ovom CPUju je spojire :)
<Mmike> ajme sto se KDE usporio
<Mmike> sav je neki trzav
<jelly> ja jednom tjedno ili dva tjedna napravim "pkill -11 plasmashell" kad se pocnu desavati slicni simptomi
<jelly> onda se plasma restarta na zivo i ajmo dalje
<jelly> DomaMuffin: koji chip je imao onaj sugavi tp-link usb wifi koji nikak nije radio na linuxu?
<jelly> mt7601u ili mt7610u ?
<Mmike> jelly, ma, ovo je novi kde pa je trzav odmah nakon reboota
<Mmike> cekam update
<Mmike> tak mi treba kad KDE Neon vozim
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-16
<DomaMuffin> jelly: lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:761a Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7610U ("Archer T2U" 2.4G+5G WLAN Adapter
<DomaMuffin> jelly: pises novi driver ? 
<jelly> ne :-)
<sillyslux> proseta hulk-ovac kroz sliku na rtl danas
<sillyslux> u dubrovniku
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-17
<jelly> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
